# Jersey's "Me Too" Journal



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

Since it just seems like the right thing to do here at IM, and because a couple of people have asked, I decided to jump on the bandwagon and start my own training journal.  Won???t be anything special, just basically a training log.  

Some background on me.  I???m 48 years old, 6???0??? tall, currently 220 lbs at approximately 14% BF.  I???ve been training on and off for about 14 years.  I had a two year layoff a few years back and boy, was that a mistake.  Let the stress at work and hectic schedule get the better of me.  Before I knew it, I ballooned up to 242 lbs at slightly OVER 30% BF.  Thankfully I came to my senses and started working out again.  Took me awhile but I eventually got to my current stats.  I lost over 45 lbs of fat, and increased my lean mass by about 25 lbs. Right now I???m basically on a maintenance diet averaging 3,000-3,500 calories a day with a 40% protein/30% carb/30% fat breakdown.  

My diet and supplementation schedule is on hold due to the fact I???m between jobs right now, and money is tight.  So things like protein powder and ???supplements??? will have to be put temporarily on hold.  The only supps I???ll use for the time being is a multi-vitamin, EFA???s, and food for my protein source (as opposed to protein powder).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

*Thursday, July 15th*


*Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
255 x 7
275 x 3
245 x 6
225 x 8

*Close Grip Incline Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6

*DB French Press*
25 x 12/12
30 x 10/10
35 x 8/8
45 x 7/7

*Pushdowns*
60 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 10
80 x 9

Did a few more sets then usual on flat bench.  Not sure why, just in the mood.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

Now was that so hard to do ? LOL

Damn 275 x 3 !!!!!!!!  I like the sound of that


----------



## Paynne (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking Good JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks guys.  Us fortysomething guys have to hang together...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

*Friday, July 16th*


*Deadlift*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 5
315 x 3
*350 x 1*

*Romanian Deads*
225 x 6
245 x 6
265 x 4

*Pulldowns*
120 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 8
165 x 8

*Alt DB Curls*
30's x 8
40's x 8
50's x 8
45's x 9

*Preacher Curl Machine (one arm)*
30 x 12/12
40 x 8/8
40 x 8/8

*Hyperextensions*
12
12
12
12


Yeah I know. My deadlifts suck.  My squats are even worse.  Years ago, I developed some low back problems.  The last time I deadlifted was about 12 years ago, when I felt something 'pop' in my lower back.  That knocked me out of commision for close to a month.  Needless to say I've been very apprehensive about doing deads and heavy squats ever since. 

A few weeks ago, inspired by SF and a Westside style program, I decided (against my better judgement) to try a max dead.  I pulled 305 the first time out.  The next day, my lower back was 'tingling', which to someone with low back problems recognizes as muscle spasms.  Not a good sign.  I started bodyweight hypers, and tried 18" rack pulls which seemed better, but still caused some spasm.  A couple of weeks later, I pulled 315 no problem.  Did some more rack pulls in between, and today after easily pulling 315 for 3 reps, decided to try 350.  Came up fairly easy, so happy with that.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like great deadlifts to me !  I have never done dead lifts in my life . What is their purpose exactly ?


----------



## Var (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like some respectable deads to me, too JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2004)

*Gary*:  Without a doubt, the deadlift is the best all around back exercise, period. Although many say the squat is the king of all exercises, it would be hard to explain why the deadlift doesn't have that moniker.  It works your spinal erectors, traps, rear delts, lats, rhomboids, glutes, hamstrings, psoas and quads (not in that order).

*Var*:  Thanks man


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey, finally a journal! Looks like your putting up some good weight there buddy! What are your rest intervals like?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for dropping by Rock.  Rest intervals depend on the movement.  On bench day for example, I'll go as long as 3-5 minutes on the heavy work sets.  But then on the accessory lifts, usually 60 seconds.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2004)

*Saturday, July 17th*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine:  25 minutes

*Crunches*
40, 40, 40, 40

Low back was only slightly sore this morning.  I'm approaching deadlifts with extreme caution.  I keep thinking if for some reason I DO hurt myself and cause permanent damage, I'll be kicking myself in the ass from here to eternity because I knew of my suspect lower back.  It does seem though, that between deads, rack pulls, hypers, and ab work, my lower back is being strengthened.... not weakened.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 17, 2004)

Cool, a journal from JD!

Wow man, I didn't know you were 48yrs old.  I alwayd thought you were closer to my age (25).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I always thought you were closer to my age (25).


Nope.  I just act that way.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice to see that you started a journal JD! 

Journal looks great, I am really looking forward to keeping up with it. Good job on the 350 pull, impressive. Your bench strength also looks damn good. What is your bench 1RM at? 300ish?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey Mike!  Nice to see you here.  350 impressive?  Your 635 pull is amazing, along with your other lifts.  It's almost scary to think about what kind of weight you'll be moving in the next several years.

Haven't tried a bench max in awhile, but my PR is 310.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2004)

*Sunday, July 18th*


*Close Grip Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
*225 x 10*
260 x 4
245 x 5

*Incline Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 4*

*A bit disappointed with the 245 x 4.  The last couple of times I tried this wo, I did 240 x 6, then another time, 245 x 5.  Went higher volume on CG's though, so maybe that explains the reduced strength.

*Arnold Presses*
40's x 10
50's x 9
60's x 7

*Side Lateral Raises*
30's x 10
35's x 8
40's x 6

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 12
90 x 12
105 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2004)

*Monday, July 19th*


*Squat*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 7
245 x 4
275 x 2

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 12
195 x 12
255 x 8

*Leg Curls*
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 9

Took a couple of weeks off from doing legs, so took it easy this workout.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2004)

Why did you take a couple of weeks off from legs?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Monday, July 19th*
> 
> 
> *Squat*
> ...


Damn !  Wish I could take a couple of weeks off and do an EASY workout like this !  *255 x 8 *on leg extensions !!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Why did you take a couple of weeks off from legs?


*P-funk:*  D'oh!  A visit from the squat police...   
Couple of reasons.  I've had this weird injury in my upper left quad, that while not bad, just doesn't seem to go away.  Just when it seems to be healed, I squat, and it flares up again. The other excuse, uh I mean reason, is when I started to do deads again it put my low back in some discomfort, and the thought of squats made me wince.  So I thought it was a good time to rest legs.  BTW, looking at your wheels gives me plenty of motivation to train legs hard.   

*Gary*:  Thanks man!  Honestly though, when it comes it most machines you really can't compare weight. In my gym for example, we have a couple of tricep pushdown machines.  The one, I can rep the stack with one arm!  The other I struggle with 90 lbs and both arms.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2004)

*Tuesday, July 20th*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine: 25 minutes

*Crunches*
40, 40, 40, 40

That's what I get for not working legs for the last two weeks.  My legs are super sore!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 20, 2004)

About time JD you started a journal!! I didn't know you were so damn old!!  
Do you have an example of your diet?? Just curious how you are doing your diet.
Thanks!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow  JD !  


You've been visited by the Elusive I'm Trying ( aka Matthew ). A rare sighting indeed !   











J/K Matthew !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> About time JD you started a journal!! I didn't know you were so damn old!!
> Do you have an example of your diet?? Just curious how you are doing your diet.


Thanks IT.... I think .  Yeah, I'm older then dirt (but not as old as Gary )

A typical diet day looks like this:

*Meal 1*
1 carton egg beaters
1 whole egg
1 cup old fashioned oatmeal
1 banana
EFA's

*Meal 2*
7 oz roasted chicken breast
4 jumbo gourmet olives

*Meal 3*
4 oz deli turkey breast
1-2 apples
4 oz black beans
1 MetRx protein bar
EFA's

*Meal 4*
Protein shake (2-3 scoops 100% Ultimate Whey + 12oz skim milk)

*Meal 5*
10 oz 96% lean ground beef
Raw baby carrots
EFA's

*Meal 6*
1/2c 2% cottage cheese
1T natural PB

This day it works out to 

2715 calories
314g protein 46%
226g carbs 30% (30g fiber - 3%)
62g fat 21% (7% saturated)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow  JD !
> You've been visited by the Elusive I'm Trying ( aka Matthew ). A rare sighting indeed !


That's because he's been busy defending Tony Stewart   .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2004)

*Wednesday, July 21st*


*Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
265 x 5
255 x 6
245 x 7

*Close Grip Incline Bench*
135 x 8
175 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 4

*DB Skullcrushers*
25's x 10
35's x 8
45's x 6
55's x 3 ??
50's x 5

*Pushdowns*
60 x 10
90 x 6
100 x 6
100 x 6


----------



## Var (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice lifts, JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Var. I'm fairly new to close grip inclines and I really like those a lot.  Going to have to try CG declines also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thursday, July 22nd*


*Bent Row*
115 x 8
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
*255 x 6*
255 x 5

New PR on these. Been trying hard to up the weight each week by 5 lbs on the 4th set.  Started at 235 x 6, now up to 255 x 6.   

*Rack Pulls*
225 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 5
*405 x 5*

These are relatively new to me, and I like these alot also. 

*WG Pulldowns *  
120 x 8
150 x 8
180 x 7
165 x 8

*BB Curls*
65 x 5
85 x 5
115 x 5
110 x 5
105 x 6
105 x 5

*Hyperextensions*
+25 x 12
+25 x 12
+25 x 12
+25 x 12


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

nice job on the bb rows.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That's because he's been busy defending Tony Stewart   .


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Tony Who ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Tony Who ?


Ah man now you hurt my feelings!!  




































Just kidding!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nice job on the bb rows.


Thanks Patrick.  BB rows have been my mainstay, and favorite movement for back. I'm starting to like deadlifts a lot also   .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2004)

*Friday, July 23rd*

Hot and extremely humid day here in Jersey.  Recently started doing ellliptical machine workouts again, and I must admit it feels good!

*Cardio*

*Elliptical machine*
25 minutes, aerobic program, level 8

*Crunches*
40, 40, 40, 40

*Hanging Leg Raises*
25, 25


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 23, 2004)

JD,

Thats a bunch of crunches !  Wow , I thought Jen was the only one allowed to call Patrick  " PattyPoo "


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 23, 2004)

(Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> (Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> JD,
> Wow , I thought Jen was the only one allowed to call Patrick  " PattyPoo "


Why do you think he banned me?


----------



## Paynne (Jul 24, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hot and extremely humid day here in Jersey.


I hear ya.  And I'm sick and tired of the rain too.  It's holding up them framing my house.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I hear ya.  And I'm sick and tired of the rain too.  It's holding up them framing my house.


Well you know what they say.  Good things come to those that wait.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2004)

*Saturday, July 24th*

*Incline Bench Press*
135 x 8
175 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8
*245 x 6 PR*
225 x 8

I don't usually do incline press first, but occasionally I do.  Good workout.  Weights felt light.

*Close Grip Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Whoa.  Lately I've been doing CG bench first, then incline. Normally work up to 255 x 5, so I was surprised I could only get 225....  

*Arnold Presses*
40's x 10
50's x 8
65's x 6
65's x 5

*Side Lateral Raises*
30's x 10
35's x 8
40's x 6


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2004)

Damn JD, 245 for 6 on incline is nice!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 24, 2004)

JD,

Looking good  !  I need to get a few more db's are do a few more of my exercises using them .

Congrats on the PR !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Damn JD, 245 for 6 on incline is nice!


*P-funk and GW:*  Thanks.  I was very pleased with that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2004)

*Sunday, July 25th*

*Squats*
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 8
250 x 6
275 x 3
225 x 8

Damn I suck at squats.  Really got to focus on improving here. My gawd, I bench more then I squat!  I was experimenting with a wider stance, toes pointed out and it felt awkward, but I can see where this is the better way to go for power.  We only have two squats racks at my gym.  One is a poor excuse for a power rack. It has a choice of two heights (for my 6' height).  One, I have to go up on my toes to unrack and rack the weight. Ok, until I get over 225, then it feels dangerous.  The other height is a full 8" lower.  That's even worse, since I feel I have to do a partial good morning to rack and unrack.  The other squat rack is fine.  But the catches are super low.  If I got stuck, I have no idea how to get out of it, short of dumping the barbell...  

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 12
215 x 10
255 x 8

*Leg Curls*
70 x 12
90 x 12
110 x 10

*Seated Calf Raises*
105 x 17
130 x 14
130 x 12

*Cardio*
Powerwalk 2 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 25, 2004)

Your leg extensions blow my mind !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2004)

Thanks Gary.  So you going to start a new journal now that the bulk is over?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Monday, July 26th*


*Cardio*
Powerwalk 3 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. So you going to start a new journal now that the bulk is over?


Yup start a new one sunday.  Working up my diet and workout during this week off so I'll be ready to go .

 How long did your walk take ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2004)

I shoot for under 14:00 minute miles, and today I barely beat that at 41:55 for 3 miles.  Seems lame I know.  I used to be an avid runner in the early 80s, and my best for a 5k (3.1 miles) was 19:28.  My best run was a 13.1 mile race (Dayton River Corrider Classic, half marathon) where I averaged 6:55 a mile.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 26, 2004)

I always dump the weight if I know its not coming up.  Its hella loud, but I could care less what the people in the gym think.  They probably dont even know how to squat lol

Nice PR too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Premier.  Yeah, I decided to use the squat rack with the correct height, and just dump the b*tch if I get stuck.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 27, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Premier. Yeah, I decided to use the squat rack with the correct height, and just dump the b*tch if I get stuck.


Pre probably dumps the weight every once in a while just towake everybody up !


----------



## PreMier (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2004)

*Tuesday, July 27th*


*Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 12
225 x 11
225 x 10

*Close Grip Decline Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8

First time trying these. Really felt it in the 'meat' of the triceps. Will definitely be doing this movement more often. I think I like these even better then CG inclines... 

*DB Skullcrushers*
30's x 12
35's x 12
40's x 9

*Pushdowns*
70 x 12
70 x 11
70 x 10

Picked up the pace in this workout, and did higher reps then usual. Tri's were pumped big time, and they were fried by the time I was done with the pushdowns.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2004)

225 for 12 is a good bench!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks P. I'm sore this morning.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks P. I'm sore this morning.




Me too .  For some reason the type of training I am doing now is giving me some insane second day sorness.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Wednesday, July 28th* 

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 5
315 x 3
*355 x 1 PR*
New PR by 5 lbs  .  Hey, I'll take 5 lbs every deadlift workout.

*WG Pulldowns*
120 x 10
150 x 10
165 x 8

*One Arm DB Rows*
90 x 8/8
100 x 7/7
110 x 5/5
Haven't done these for awhile.  This is one of the exercises I like to shuffle in and out of my back workouts for variety.

*Barbell Curls*
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 8
100 x 8
95 x 8
Felt weak on curls today.  Biceps were probably in shock after doing the DB rows  .


All in all, a good workout. Anytime I get a new PR, I'm happy.  Lower back still disapproves doing full deadlifts, but I'm starting to notice I recover a lot faster.  When I first started, my lower back would tighten up during and immediately after the deads.  Then I would feel discomfort for the next couple of days.  Right now it seems my lower back complains only while I'm doing the deads.  We'll see how it feels tomorrow morning, but the last workout I had barely noticed any discomfort at all the morning after.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice PR JD.  Do you do traditional, or sumo style?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2004)

Traditional.  Will have to try sumo style.  I have short legs and average length arms, so that might be a good way to go.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

I am short and find sumo to be harder than convetional but I am weird.  Good job on the PR freak.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Yea, its not weird.. Sumo is supposed to be for taller people like SF and MonStar.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, its not weird.. Sumo is supposed to be for taller people like SF and MonStar.




I know, so they can shorten the range of motion of their pull.  Midgets like me just have to move about 2-3"


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2004)

Midget   I think 5'10" is avg.. so im a midget too.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 28, 2004)

JD ,  Way to go man ! Nice PR !!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks P (I think  ) and Gary.  P, I think it's about time you ban Gary.  Surely, there must be _something _you can ban him for.

I'm 6' even, so not tall, but definitely not short.  Well this morning, the low back is sore.  I plan to rotate deadlifts, 3/4 deadlifts (about 6" off the ground), and rack pulls.  So I'll be doing actual deadlifts about once every 3 weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2004)

*Thursday, July 29th*


*Elliptical machine
*30 minutes, aerobic program, level 8

*Crunches*
40, 40, 40, 40


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2004)

*Friday, July 30th*


*Close Grip Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 8
*225 x 10 PR*
245 x 6
235 x 7
Tried maxing at 225.  Haven't tried this in awhile, previous best was 225 x 8.

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 3 (+1 rep forced)

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 12
135 x 10
145 x 10

*Front Raises*
25's x 8
35's x 8
45's x 6

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
105 x 10
120 x 8


----------



## Var (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats on the PR, Jersey!  Looks like a great workout!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 30, 2004)

nice job!  you are a power house on bench work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks guys. Now if I could only squat . I have confidence that my deadlifts will be over 400 fairly soon, but squats I dunno.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 31, 2004)

For me sumo style is easier on my knees.   
Nice work man!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. Now if could I only squat . I have confidence that my deadlifts will be over 400 fairly soon, but squats I dunno.


You are an animal !!!  What are you hoping for in squats?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What are you hoping for in squats?


I would be happy with 400  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2004)

Ok, make that 8 plates or 405  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2004)

*Saturday, July 31st*

*Squat*
135 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 9
275 x 4
250 x 6
These were not ATF, but at least parallel. Most past parallel. The 275 set was my main focus and I went to parallel and did go to failure. I used the squat rack with the catches set about 3" below parallel. On this set I squat to just above this catch. On the last rep, I stopped on the catch and paused, then drove up. Didn't make the 5th rep .

*Hammer Strength V-Squat Machine*
165 x 10
235 x 8
235 x 8
Another new one for me. Felt easy, but soon afterwards, I could feel some soreness coming on....

*Leg Curl*
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 8

*Seated Calf Raise*
130 x 15
130 x 13
130 x 12
130 x 12


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 31, 2004)

JD,

Nice wo ! 

Is this what you were using for the H.S. Hacks ?  That is a hell of a looking peice of equipment !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2004)

Nope. That one looks more like a torture device  . I'm glad you mentioned this.  I went to the Hammer Strength site, and what I used is actually called a V-Squat machine, but it is very similar to a hack squat. It looks like this.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

because of where the weights are placed in relation to the axis of rotation it look slike it owuld be pretty easy to load that thing up with lots of plates as you have to apply much less force to move the weight.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nope. That one looks more like a torture device  .


exactly what i thought when i saw it !  lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> because of where the weights are placed in relation to the axis of rotation it look slike it owuld be pretty easy to load that thing up with lots of plates as you have to apply much less force to move the weight.


Ok, I'll tell my quads that, since they are sore as shiat today . My first experience with this machine did seem quite effective.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2004)

I didn't say that it wasn't effective.  I was just saying that it looks like you can stack this machine with plates because the weights are so close to the access of rotation.  (physics).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2004)

Am I going to get banned again? Drat!

Yeah, I'm sure you're right. The 235 seemed easy, and the soreness today is probably due to hitting certain muscles at a different angle (or something like that). I'll leave the kinesiology up to you and Var.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2004)

*Sunday. August 1st*


*Elliptical machine
*30 minutes, aerobic program, level 8

*Crunches
*40, 40, 40, 40

*Hyperextensions*
BW x 15
35 x 15
35 x 15
35 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2004)

*Monday, August 2nd*


*Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 8
245 x 8
245 x 7
245 x 6
Not feeling particularly strong today.

*Close Grip Decline Press*
135 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 7
225 x 6
Really, really like these a lot for punishing the tri's. 

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
180? x 8 (not sure of exact weight.  Two 45's on each side)
230 x 8
270 x 6

*DB Skullcrushers*
30's x 10
45's x 7
45's x 6

*Pushdowns*
70 x 8
90 x 5
80 x 8
Tri's were fried by the time I got to pushdowns, as witnessed by the pathetic weight used.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2004)

JD, are you clean right now?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2004)

Yeah.  I took a shower earlier today...

Oh, you mean androgens!  Yes.  I'm about 3 weeks post cycle.


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I took a shower earlier today...
> 
> Oh, you mean androgens!  Yes.  I'm about 3 weeks post cycle.




  Classic!

Nice lifts man.  Your "not particulary strong" days blow away my strong days.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2004)

*Tuesday, August 3rd*


*Bent Rows*
115 x 8
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 6
260 x 6*
260 x 5
*This is actually a PR, but my form sucked.  Request denied.     
*
 Rack Pulls*
225 x 5
315 x 5
375 x 5
*415 x 5 PR*  

*WG Pulldowns*
120 x 10
150 x 8
180 x 7
165 x 8

*BB Curls*
65 x 8
85 x 6
115 x 6
110 x 6
105 x 7
100 x 9


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 3, 2004)

Damn man, your strength is WAY more impressive than I thought. I didn't realize how strong you're getting man! Take it easy, you're making me look bad.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

JD,

That whole wo looks great ! I like watching your numbers climb !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn man, your strength is WAY more impressive than I thought. I didn't realize how strong you're getting man! Take it easy, you're making me look bad.


Lol, thanks Mike.  Us old guys have to at least _try _ to keep up with you young'uns.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> JD,
> That whole wo looks great ! I like watching your numbers climb !


I've been watching your workouts too my friend.  It amazes me you can diet and still hit PR's.  I really need to diet down some, but I'm always apprehensive because my strength always goes down... and I hate that. Right now I'm focused on getting my deadlift and squat numbers up, so no dieting for me until later this year.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 4, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I took a shower earlier today...
> 
> Oh, you mean androgens!  Yes.  I'm about 3 weeks post cycle.



What were you using? Great w/o there JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2004)

Ancient Chinese secret.















































 j/k     .  First time cycle of test prop and winstrol. Put on about 17 lbs, a few lbs of that water.  Strength gain was not quite as good as I expected, but decent.  I think my three previous PS cycles lessened the impact of my first 'real' cycle.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 4, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ancient Chinese secret.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JD. Just curious.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I've been watching your workouts too my friend. It amazes me you can diet and still hit PR's.


With me I think alot of it is mental . sometimes , like on bench, I'll get everything setup , get under the bar and just lay there . If I want to get 4 reps i  focus on that number and i kind of start a chant  4, 4, 4, 4,  until I'm almost screaming and then take a deep breath and go for it! . Doesn't always work though ! LOL Been many a times I went to push the weight and nothing happened  ! I thought man what was i thinking ! 
If there were anyone walking by they'd probably call the nut wagon !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> almost screaming and then take a deep breath and go for it! . Doesn't always work though ! LOL Been many a times I went to push the weight and nothing happened  !


You mean like this guy? Be sure to have the volume turned up.

http://www.midwestbarbell.com/videos/benchmissouch.wmv

I love this video.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2004)

*Wednesday, August 5th*

*Cardio*
Powerwalked for 50 minutes in the midday heat.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You mean like this guy? Be sure to have the volume turned up.
> 
> http://www.midwestbarbell.com/videos/benchmissouch.wmv
> 
> I love this video.


 No , I haven't done that in YEARS !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2004)

*Thursday, August 5th*


*Close Grip Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
235 x 5

*Seated Military*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 9
175 x 5

*Side Lateral Raise*
25's x 8
30's x 8
40's x 8
35's x 10

Basically the same workout as last week, but with a different rep range on some exercises.  Haven't done seated mils in a while, feels good doing them again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

*Friday, August 6th*

*Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
*275 x 5 PR*
*290 x 3 PR*

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 8

*Leg Curls*
90 x 8
100 x 8
110 x 8

*Seated Calf Raises*
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 12

Leg day is the only workout day where I feel like a complete wuss (for definition see http://www.hyperdictionary.com/dictionary/wuss ).  My squats are coming along though.  Today marks the first time in quite awhile that I can officially squat more then I bench.   I am trying to do them powerlifter style, with a wide foot spacing and to parallel, or just slightly under.  I did have a minor setback.  On my first set of leg curls, I felt a slight twinge in my left hamstring on the 2nd or 3rd rep.  I continued and I felt it with each set.  Now I'm walking with a very, very slight limp.  I do think it's a minor injury, and it'll be fine in a day or two.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Awesome squats!!!  Congrats!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice job JD.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

great job on the squats!!

how far apart is your foot placement?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow JD ! 

You just keep getting stronger every week !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice job JD.


Thanks Jake. Did that link I send you make sense?  Just curious, because I thought it explained things really well.

Another question.  You pimpin' for Rob, or you just wanting to be a mod that bad?   

No brag, but... I was offered a 'modship' a few months ago for supplements, but I turned it down.  My family already thinks I spend too much time on here, so in the interest of martial bliss, I thought it wise.


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Jake would suck Prince off if it meant becoming a Mod.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

Fuck you guys.  He asked if I would do it, I see no problem in promoting this site.

I dont think I will ever be a mod, and I really dont care anymore. 

Edit: ALL Elite Members got the PM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great job on the squats!!
> 
> how far apart is your foot placement?



Good question P, cuz I'm not sure.  I took a tape measure and laid it on the floor, and checked.  My previous foot placement was about 12"-13".  The wider placement is now around 25".  Any wider then that, I find it hard to get to parallel.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

Damn Jake, I was just joking man...  Nothing wrong with promoting this site at all!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow JD !
> You just keep getting stronger every week !!


Thank you for your support Gary!  I haven't even tried to increase my squats for years, so now that I'm focused I should be able to raise them a little bit .


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn Jake, I was just joking man...  Nothing wrong with promoting this site at all!



I wasnt joking.  Jake is a kiss-ass.  He sends Prince love letters and asks him for a Mod position every week.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good question P, cuz I'm not sure.  I took a tape measure and laid it on the floor, and checked.  My previous foot placement was about 12"-13".  The wider placement is now around 25".  Any wider then that, I find it hard to get to parallel.




Is that wider than shoulder width apart for you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes. 25" was the space in between my feet, not outside edge to outside edge.  My shoulder width is 23". Genetically I wasn't gifted with wide shoulders.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2004)

*Saturday, August 7th*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine:  Aerobic program, level 9, 30 minutes

*Spread Eagle Sit Ups*
20
15 holding 10 lb medicine ball above head
12 w/medicine ball
10 w/medicine ball


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey JD,

Using my best _rock4832 voice here ... Not to sound gay or anything but where's the pic of the real Jersey Devil?  Sorry Rock, had to give you sh*t._

_You've been a menber a long time and nothing in the gallery . How do we know you're really 6 ft. tall? How do we know you're really a guy ?   *J/K*_  I'm in a mood today .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2004)

You're on to me.  I'm actually 5'4", and my real name is Sylvia...

I have a reason to remain anonymous. Although I've only done one real cycle, I don't feel comfortable posting pics of myself, just in case.  Enuf said.

To give you an idea, I have quite a bit more BF then you.  Around 15-16%.  Decent bulk, but not a lot of definition.  But I do look, and lift, pretty damn good for a (almost) 49 year old .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2004)

No Problemo there Sylvia. Your secret is safe with me  

And yes you do lift well, regardless of age .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2004)

*Sunday, August 8th*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 6
255 x 5
255 x 5

*Close Grip Decline*
135 x 10
185 x 8
235 x 5
225 x 6

*One Arm DB Extensions*
25 x 8/8
30 x 8/8
35 x 8/8
40 x 8/8

*Pushdowns*
60 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 8
90 x 7

My wife started working out about 7 months ago, and she has really progressed well.  It used to be I'd come home from the gym and tell her about a given PR.  Usually with a sarcastic tone, she would say 'Oh, my hero.  Crush a beer can on your forehead for me'.  Now she has dramatically increased the weight being used on everything, and is proud of her accomplishments, and so am I.  She mainly does machines, but my goal is to get her into free weights soon .  

If I've never said so before, I am blessed with a wonderful wife.  She is understanding, supportive and my soul mate.  She just turned 40, but looks more like late 20s, early 30s... and with a great figure and beautiful face.  She never understood why she should weight train before, but after the great progess she has made, she now knows why.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2004)

*Monday, August 9th*


*Good Mornings*
bar x 8
65 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 3
175 x 3
175 x 3
First time trying these.  Was very apprehensive about doing AM's because they look like back killers.  As you can see, I started out very light.  Felt a bit awkward, but I can see where this is a good one for building up lower body strength.

*SLDL*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6
Another new one for me... sorta.  I did these many years ago, but only with light weight.  Getting the feel right now, so went easy.  I'll probably alternate these with Romanian deads.

*T-Bar Rows (Improvised)*
135 x 8
180 x 6
225 x 4
These sucked.  My old gym had a chest supported t-bar row machine which was fantastic.  I used the Olympic bar against a wall, and loaded plates on the other side.  Felt more like I was hitting my lower back rather then going for upper back thickness.  Will be sticking with bent rows, and occasionally the Hammer Strength rowing machine.

*Hypers *  
4 sets of 10 with 50 lbs.

*Wide Pulldowns*
120 x 12
150 x 10
165 x 7


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice workout, man!   

Thats actually how I do T-bars.  We have the chest supported type, but I hate it.  You may start to like the T-bars done this way once you get used to the form.  Usually, if I feel them in my lower back, its because I'm cheating the weight up.  With strict form they tear the hell outta my upper back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah, you're probably right.  Not used to doing it this way (wanted to try something different), and I bet my form was all wrong.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> If I've never said so before, I am blessed with a wonderful wife. She is understanding, supportive and my soul mate. She just turned 40, but looks more like late 20s, early 30s... and with a great figure and beautiful face. She never understood why she should weight train before, but after the great progess she has made, she now knows why.


 Hey, nice weights and all... but how 'bout some pics of the wife?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2004)

Those are some awesome Good AM's too! I'm nowhere near that!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, you are short like Var and P-funk.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

> SLDL
> 135 x 8
> 155 x 8
> 185 x 8
> ...



Just an idea....if it were me I'd alternate these with my good mornings and alternate my deadlifts with my squats.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wow, you are short like Var and P-funk.




 

the shorter I am the eaiser it is to look huge.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Hey, nice weights and all... but how 'bout some pics of the wife?


I knew after I posted that, someone would ask to see pics of her.... I shoulda of known it would be you Mono   .  

I might add, in her early 20's she was a model, and still could be one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Those are some awesome Good AM's too! I'm nowhere near that!!


Thanks Rock!  My main goal in using them is to increase my deadlift... which is about the same as yours.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just an idea....if it were me I'd alternate these with my good mornings and alternate my deadlifts with my squats.


My plan is to only deadlift every 3 or 4 weeks. I planned on rotating 3/4 deads (bar 6" off ground), rack pulls, bent rows, then full deadlifts.  I have since thought it would be better to replace the 3/4 deads with AM's.  But I still want to do some Romanian deads and SLDL's.  I also would like to squat on a weekly basis (maybe alternate box squats with regular).  Suggestions?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

what is the difference between rack pulls and 3/4 deadlifts?  I call them both rack deadlifts but I just make sure I specefy were the pins are.  Are we talking about the same things?

Are you calling RDL a regular deadlift, pulling from the floor?  RDL and stiff leg dead is pretty much the same thing in my book, the only difference being a slight knee bend on the RDL, but I am not a fan of keeping my legs locked out on the SLDL anyway.

Are you training legs 2x's per week?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 9, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I knew after I posted that, someone would ask to see pics of her.... I shoulda of known it would be you Mono  .
> 
> I might add, in her early 20's she was a model, and still could be one.


    

 You _can't_ tell us she looks 20 years younger than she is *and* she was a model and not give us pics!  Cruel and unusual punishment!

 Pics or ban!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> You _can't_ tell us she looks 20 years younger than she is *and* she was a model and not give us pics!  Cruel and unusual punishment!
> 
> Pics or ban!!



[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/8603/icon_smile_werd.gif[/img2]


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/8603/icon_smile_werd.gif[/img2]



what are you guys talking about?

whatever it is all I can gather is 20 yr old model....yes I agree..Picture or Ban


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is the difference between rack pulls and 3/4 deadlifts?  I call them both rack deadlifts but I just make sure I specefy were the pins are.  Are we talking about the same things?
> 
> Are you calling RDL a regular deadlift, pulling from the floor?  RDL and stiff leg dead is pretty much the same thing in my book, the only difference being a slight knee bend on the RDL, but I am not a fan of keeping my legs locked out on the SLDL anyway.
> 
> Are you training legs 2x's per week?


It's just a difference in terminology.  I'm calling a rack pull deadlifting like this http://ironaddicts.com/Video/495rackpull.avi , except in my power rack the bar is just below the knee.  What I'm calling a 3/4 deadlift is from the bottom of a power rack, with the bar elevated 6" off the floor.  

When I say deadlift, I mean pulling off the floor.  I see your point about deads and SLDL's.  I went back and looked at some Westside routines and Dave Tate recommends SLDL or Romanian deads as the second exercise on Max Effort Squat/Deadlift Day to work hamstrings.

I work back and legs once a week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> You _can't_ tell us she looks 20 years younger than she is *and* she was a model and not give us pics!  Cruel and unusual punishment!
> 
> Pics or ban!!


In all honesty, she looks 10-12 years younger then she really is.  She would _kill_ me if I posted pics of her on the internet.  Oh well, guess you guys will have to suffer .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> In all honesty, she looks 10-12 years younger then she really is.  She would _kill_ me if I posted pics of her on the internet.  Oh well, guess you guys will have to suffer .



Jersey - 

Becareful of Monolith - He likes pictures of other peoples wives !!    

haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

Tell me about it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> It's just a difference in terminology.  I'm calling a rack pull deadlifting like this http://ironaddicts.com/Video/495rackpull.avi , except in my power rack the bar is just below the knee.  What I'm calling a 3/4 deadlift is from the bottom of a power rack, with the bar elevated 6" off the floor.
> 
> When I say deadlift, I mean pulling off the floor.  I see your point about deads and SLDL's.  I went back and looked at some Westside routines and Dave Tate recommends SLDL or Romanian deads as the second exercise on Max Effort Squat/Deadlift Day to work hamstrings.
> 
> I work back and legs once a week.




Okay yeah, I call the both rack deadlifts and I usually write in my journal where I have the bar set.  Whatever.

if you are training legs just once a week I would do my speed stuff first and then my strength stuff....something like this:

box squats- 2 reps x 10sets (55-60% of 1RM) with 30sec RI
squats-  5x5 or whatever rep scheme that is just an example
SLDL
then whatever else you do (extensions, lunges.....etc...)

on deadlift day:

Speed deadlift  2 reps x 10sets (55-60%) with 30 sec.  RI
deadlift- what ever rep scheme, like squats above
good AMs
whatever else

or you can change the speed work out.  Like speed deads on day one followed by squats and day two would be box squats (or speed squats or stop squats) followed by deadlifts (or rack deadlifts).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Patrick.  Good advice!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Jersey -

I just read your journal....You are a strong dude     Unfortunately you are a buckeye fan      I guess we can chat about Big Ten Football  soon     

I think I'm going to try those rack pulls next week.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

what is this unfortunatly you are a buckeye's fan crap??  YM is asking to be banned!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is this unfortunatly you are a buckeye's fan crap??  YM is asking to be banned!!!



   P - I thought you were from NY.   Shouldn't you be rooting for Syracuse ??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

I live in NY.  But i grew up in Cleveland OH!!!!!!!!!  MICHIGAN SUCKS!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I live in NY.  But i grew up in Cleveland OH!!!!!!!!!  MICHIGAN SUCKS!!!



Here we go  

UM beat OSU last


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Penn State is my team.  Michigan and Syracuse suck!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

OSU won the State championship two years ago.  When was the last time Mich won??

V- Penn State??  why?


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> V- Penn State??  why?



My Dad is from PA.  I've been going to Penn State home games (dad has season tickets) every year since I was about 4.  They arent the team they used to be, but I'll always be a die hard fan.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> OSU won the State championship two years ago.  When was the last time Mich won??
> 
> V- Penn State??  why?



I'm sure you know when U/M won  

No doubt V ??   Why Penn State??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> My Dad is from PA.  I've been going to Penn State home games (dad has season tickets) every year since I was about 4.  They arent the team they used to be, but I'll always be a die hard fan.



At least you are a loyal fan


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Jersey -
> 
> I just read your journal....You are a strong dude     Unfortunately you are a buckeye fan
> I think I'm going to try those rack pulls next week.


Thanks for dropping by YM.  You toss around some pretty good weight yourself.


			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I guess we can chat about Big Ten Football soon


You can count on it  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> UM beat OSU last


Yes but before that, OSU had won the last 2 including a National Championship.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yes but before that, OSU had won the last 2 including a National Championship.




LOL, I said the same thing.  It doesn't matter though, Michigan fans are always bitter.  I mean c'mon.....Lions and tigers and wolverines oh my (no need to even metion Spartans).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

You know what though?  There are a lot of pretenders, but Ohio State/Michigan is the greatest rivalry in college football.  I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

*Tuesday, August 10th*

Powerwalk for 50 minutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you cutting?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Rock.  No not really. At my age especially, I feel the need to do some sort of cardio on a regular basis.  Back in my younger days, I ran 30-35 miles a week.  So doing an elliptical trainer for 30 minutes or walking a few miles seems like nothing in comparison.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2004)

Cool. Great pic! I've decided to do cardio on a reg basis too for health reasons.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You know what though?  There are a lot of pretenders, but Ohio State/Michigan is the greatest rivalry in college football.  I wouldn't want it any other way.




True


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2004)

*Wednesday, August 11th*


*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 5
255 x 3 (and 3/4  )
First time trying more then 245 on incline.  Did 255 x 3 fairly easy, but missed on the 4th rep.  Spotter helped thru about 1" mid-way.  I did lock it out on my own, so I'm giving myself a 3/4 rep . 

*Close Grip Bench Press*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 12
135 x 11
145 x 10

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 12
30's x 10
30's x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
105 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

nice presses all around.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks strong to me


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, real strong there! Some impressive lifts


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks guys.  Pressing movements seem to be my forte right now.  Ironic because in my first several years of lifting, my bench and incline were easily my worst lifts.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. Pressing movements seem to be my forte right now. Ironic because in my first several years of lifting, my bench and incline were easily my worst lifts.


Great job JD !  your numbers seem to get better every wo  Can't do much better than that .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great job JD !  your numbers seem to get better every wo  Can't do much better than that .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2004)

*Thursday, August 12th*


*Box Squats*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
235 x 5
265 x 3
285 x 1
135 x 20
Box set to a couple of inches below parallel.  Due to the width of the box, my stance was wider then what I've tried before, so it felt a bit weird.   

*SLDL*
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8
Wanted to try these on leg day and use them as a hamstring exercise.  Just tried them for the first time in a long time on Monday, so I was happy with today's workout.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 12
210 x 11
255 (stack) x 10

*Standing Calf Raise*
115 x 15
155 x 14
155 x 13


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

Does the wink mean what I think ti means? 

Keep squattin JD, you need to beat Var to 405!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2004)

Good workout Jersey!!    I'll have to try those box squats


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Does the wink mean what I think ti means?
> 
> Keep squattin JD, you need to beat Var to 405!


Damn I love your new sig Pre!

Not sure what you think the wink meant... but I have an idea.  Nope, no 'assistance' at all.  In truth my bench has leveled out, but since I'm focused on squats and deadlifts, those are going up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good workout Jersey!!    I'll have to try those box squats


They are new to me also YM.  I see you have an excellent squat.  I think you'll find box squats will improve your overall numbers. When you come down and sit on the box, your body has a natural tendency to relax, unlike a regular squat where you are tense the whole ROM.  It's like sitting down on a small stool with weight on your back, relaxing for a sec then standing up.  Really effective.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> They are new to me also YM.  I see you have an excellent squat.  I think you'll find box squats will improve your overall numbers. When you come down and sit on the box, your body has a natural tendency to relax, unlike a regular squat where you are tense the whole ROM.  It's like sitting down on a small stool with weight on your back, relaxing for a sec then standing up.  Really effective.



Cool!  Thanks for the tip.   I'll try them in a couple day!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2004)

*Friday, August 13th*

*Elliptical Trainer*
Aerobic program, level 9, 30 minutes

*Crunches*
40, 40, 40, 40


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2004)

*Saturday, August 14th*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5 
275 x 3
270 x 3
265 x 3

*Close Grip Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
Still a relatively new movement for me.  I like these, but once I tried CG declines, I feel the declines are superior as a tricep exercise.  I have been having problems with my left elbow (tendonitis), and today the CG inclines really caused it to flare up.  Will be going back to flat and decline close grips...

*One Arm DB Lying Extensions*
20 x 12/12
25 x 10/10
30 x 10/10
35 x 10/10
40 x 10/10
Took it easy since left elbow/forearm area is very tender.

*Pushdowns*
60 x 12
80 x 10
90 x 8
100 x 5


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2004)

strong JD....strong!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice lifts!!   Are you training chest twice a week ??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> strong JD....strong!!


Thanks P.  You motivate me more then you probably realize   .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice lifts!!   Are you training chest twice a week ?


Yep.  I have a somewhat odd training split.  But it seems to work good for me.  I train chest and tri's twice a week, and everything else once a week.  I try to change up movements, which I think my journal shows.  Right now, a typical week looks like this:

Day 1 (Chest, tri's, shoulders): 
Close Grip Bench Press
Incline Press
Militaries
Side Laterals
Rear Delt Raises

Day 2  (Legs):
Squats
SLDL
Leg Extensions
Calf Raises

Day 3:
Cardio
Ab's

Day 4 (Chest, tri's):
Bench Press
Close Grip Decline Press
One Arm DB Extensions
Pushdowns

Day 5 (Back, bi's)
Deadlift
Bent Over Rows
Hyperextensions
Biceps
Ab's

Day 6:
Cardio
Ab's


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2004)

Doing so much pressing in one week can overtrain the anyterior side and pull you into internal rotation big time (upper cross syndrom).  I'd throw in some additional rear delt work on Day 4 also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Doing so much pressing in one week can overtrain the anyterior side and pull you into internal rotation big time (upper cross syndrom).


Could you say that again in layman talk Patrick.  Like "what the f you doin' JD"?

People have always told me I press too much, but every time I drop back to once a week, I SWEAR my lifts go down...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh!  You mean I'll over develop my anterior delts, and under develop my rear delts?  If so, I do notice that.  My front delts are pretty beefy, but my rear delts look small in comparsion....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2004)

yeah, I mean if you overdevelop your front delts and peck, even lats which are active in the bench press (aka your internal rotators) you will become terribly imbalanced between your fron and back sides.  This will give you that rounded/forward should look and it will be terrible for your posture.  Also, the underworking of your external rotators is not a good idea.  So if you are pressing twice a week do rear delts on both days.  that is my suggestion at least.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

You nailed that P! Note I edited my previous post before I saw yours.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

*Sunday, August 15th*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 5
315 x 3
*365 x 1 PR*
I can honestly say this is the first time since I started deadlifting about 8 weeks ago, that my lower back didn't tighten up while I was doing full deadlifts.  The rack pulls, hypers, wide stance squats, and recently good mornings are paying off in strengthening my lower back muscles! 

*Bent Over Rows*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 9
225 x 8

*BB Curls*
65  x 10
85 x 4***
Quit because left elbow/forearm stung like hell!  Figured it was just better to quit and give it rest.  Funny how during the deads and rows, it didn't bother me at all.

*Spread Eagle Sit-Ups*
15 with 10 lb medicine ball held to chest, 4 sets

*Hypers*
+55 lbs x 12
+55 lbs x 12
+55 lbs x 12
+55 lbs x 12


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice PR !!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

PR is very nice... those rows are damn impressive, too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

Great PR man! Congrats!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2004)

*Monday, August 16th*

*Cardio*
Powerwalk 50 minutes

Thank you guys for your words of encouragement.

This morning my lower back wasn't sore at all from doing deads, which is great news for me.  Like I said in other posts, previous attempts at full deadlifts left my low back in muscle spasm.  Then the next couple of days I have soreness.  With each week, I'm could feel those muscles getting stronger and stronger.  This is the first deadlift week where I didn't have any of that. Woohoo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2004)

*Tuesday, August 17th*

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 7
225 x 6
Left elbow still really bothering me.  It did loosen up after the warm up sets, so I keep on.  Hopefully that's the reason why I felt weak today.

*Close Grip Bench*
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 5

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
145 x 9

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 15
25's x 12
30's x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
105 x 12
120 x 10
Acting on P-funk's advice, I'm going to start doing one rear delt movement on every pressing day.  I plan on alternating rear delt machine (basically an inverted pec deck fly), and bent over lateral raises.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2004)

*Wednesday, August 18th*

*Squat*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
295 x 2
315 x 1
335 x 0   
*325 x 1 PR * 

*SLDL*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
255 x 6

*Standing Calf Raises*
155 x 15
175 x 14
175 x 14
175 x 13

*Leg Extensions*
180 x 15
225 x 13

Believe it or not, this is the first time I've tried over 300 lbs on a squat.  I've always used low weight and high reps, so this was new to me. These were wide stance, toes pointed out, bar low on back, to just under parallel squats. 315 felt easy, and I was well under parallel.  I figured 335 would be a piece of cake.... wrong.  Backed off to 325.  I think I was right to parallel, not under, but all in all I felt good about today's squats.  If anything, it got my CNS used to 'feeling' 6 plates.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice JD.  Are you still racing Var?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice workout Jersey!!  

 

Good job on 325!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice JD.  Are you still racing Var?


In truth I said that tongue in cheek. I am more in competition with myself.  I sure hope I don't lose to myself .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't party too hard in Kentucky YM  .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 18, 2004)

Way to go JD !  *325 !   *


----------



## Var (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice PR, JD!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *325 x 1 PR *


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2004)

This is what I really love about IM.  The peer support here is incredible.  I visit some other sites, and I can tell you the camaraderie here is second to none.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

[img2]http://www.explorerforum.com/forums/images/smilies/beerchug.gif[/img2]


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> This is what I really love about IM. The peer support here is incredible. I visit some other sites, and I can tell you the camaraderie here is second to none.


 
So true !


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Wednesday, August 18th*
> 
> *Squat*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Damn great W/O JD!! When I get as old as you hopefully I can do those weights


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> When I get as old as you hopefully I can do those weights


Oh, that hurt.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> This is what I really love about IM. The peer support here is incredible. I visit some other sites, and I can tell you the camaraderie here is second to none.


That's the reason I'm here.  The last board I was on all they did was bicker about how their wo/diet was the best and everyone else's wo/diet was a waste of time


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

*Thursday, August 19*

*Cardio*
Powerwalk for 50 minutes

*Crunches*
40, 50, 50, 50

May take a couple of days off from the gym.  The elbow injury I've been whining about needs some TLC.  It's been a 'nuisance' injury since March, after doing some heavy skullcrushers with an E-Z curl bar.  It healed then I hurt it again doing wide grip pull-ups.  It was _almost_ healed, then I freaking hurt it again doing DB skullcrushers, which I thought alleviated the problem (since there was less pressure on the wrists/forearms).  It wasn't too bad, but then I did CG inclines a few days later..... and ouch!  This is the worst it's ever been, so I better take it easy.  I finally got smart and am icing it every hour for 15 minutes, and using compression.  It feels better already .

No more F-ing skullcrushers for me. In fact, moderators, if you see me listing skullcrushers of any type in my workout... ban my ass.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 19, 2004)

Damn shame.. give it time to heal man.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2004)

> No more F-ing skullcrushers for me. In fact, moderators, if you see me listing skullcrushers of any type in my workout... ban my ass.



Not a problem at all


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn shame.. give it time to heal man.


Thanks Jake. It's one of those things were I could recover in a couple of days, or maybe it might take much longer. That would suck big time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Not a problem at all


I knew I could count on you Patrick  .


----------



## Var (Aug 19, 2004)

That sucks, JD!  Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## BIG C (Aug 19, 2004)

Good Luck on your injury!

Great lifts!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 19, 2004)

Ahhhhhh man JD that f-ing sucks buddy. Get that elbow better man!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

you probably need a couple of days off for your entire body not just your elbow. You been working hard and steadily increasing the weight you push and setting PR's like crazy !  Take a break  


Do you use wraps for your knees or elbows ? Just curious.  I don't . did for my knee  for awhile while doing leg work. I'm such a dork, lost my balance doing db lunges and came down HARD on my knee and had to wear a wrap/brace while doing squats for awhile.

Enjoy your break


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> you probably need a couple of days off for your entire body not just your elbow. You been working hard and steadily increasing the weight you push and setting PR's like crazy !  Take a break
> 
> 
> Do you use wraps for your knees or elbows ? Just curious.  I don't . did for my knee  for awhile while doing leg work. I'm such a dork, lost my balance doing db lunges and came down HARD on my knee and had to wear a wrap/brace while doing squats for awhile.
> ...


Yeah, you're right.  I have always had a hard time even taking off just one week.  I always feel like I lose something.  Even when we went on vacation to Florida, mid way thru I took one day and worked out at a Gold's Gym . 

I don't use anything for elbows or knees, but I do use spandex wrist wraps.  Hurt my wrist a couple of times, and I find those help greatly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear that JD! But take at least a week if not 2 off. Do some cardio and other things. I've got chronic elbow problems and you just have to isolate out the problem exercises! Good luck!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks Rock.... I may be doing exactly that.  I can still train lower body, so that's a good thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2004)

*Friday, August 20th*

*Elliptical Trainer*
Aerobic program, level 10, 30 minutes

Just for fun, I tried flat benching a few reps with 135...  I may be out of commission longer then I had thought.  Hurt like hell.  Oh well.  I've been focusing on squats and deadlifts, so I'll still be able to work on those.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2004)

*Saturday, August 21st*

*Good Mornings*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 5
175 x 3
195 x 3

*RDL's*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
265 x 6
295 x 4

*Bent Rows*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 10
255 x 5

*Hypers*
+60 lbs x 12
+60 lbs x 12
+60 lbs x 12
+60 lbs x 12

Afterward I tested my elbow again.  Tried benching 185 for 8 reps, then 225 x 9... felt better then yesterday, but now it stings.  Gotta get it thru my fat head I need to rest it.  Who says when you get older, you get wiser?  

Today, my wife and kids went to Virginia Beach, VA to visit my sister in law, and they'll be gone for 4 days.  I had to stay behind for various reasons.  I thought maybe tonight I'd get some beer, and crank some tunes (a hobby of mine is building loudspeakers).  But... I miss them already, and don't really feel like doing much of anything.  I've become so domesticated.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL!  I just pictured you like Tom Cruise in Risky Business.. The family is gone, and your drunk dancing around the house haha

Rest your arm!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 21, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I've become so domesticated.


I feel your pain !   I think of all the cool stuff I could do when the wife goes to the doctor or visit her mom and what do i do ?  basically nothing !  sheesh


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL!  I just pictured you like Tom Cruise in Risky Business.. The family is gone, and your drunk dancing around the house haha.



I've been known to dance around the house in my Fruit of the Looms.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I feel your pain !   I think of all the cool stuff I could do when the wife goes to the doctor or visit her mom and what do i do ?  basically nothing !  sheesh


Ain't it the truth!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2004)

> LOL! I just pictured you like Tom Cruise in Risky Business.. The family is gone, and your drunk dancing around the house haha



Why do you think I live in my own studio


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2004)

*Sunday, August 22nd*

*Cardio*
Powerwalk 50 minutes

Well elbow is totally f*cked.  Been icing it for 20 minutes every couple of hours and taking motrin.  Didn't mention before I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday.  It's a routine checkup, but I'll have him check out my elbow.  I don't expect much, since he is a GP.  They usually just say "well if it hurts, don't do it".  If they think the injury warrants it, then they'll refer you to a specialist...  I'll be honest here guys.  I think I may have a serious tendon tear.  Hopefully it won't require surgery.

The bright spot is as long as my arm is straight, it doesn't bother me. Which hopefully indicates it _isn't _ serious.  So I should be good to go with rack pulls, deadlifts, good mornings, SLDL's, RDL's, squats, etc.  I have been saying I want to focus on improving my squat and deadlift, so now is the time to work on them.  It's going to suck big time feeling my upper body shrink and once I DO get back, my strength will be in the gutter.  But I'm confident I can get it back quickly once I'm 100%.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 22, 2004)

go with squats tomorrow....if you elbow hurts the last thing you want to do it an exercise like deads where you have to hold the bar.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Today, my wife and kids went to Virginia Beach, VA to visit my sister in law, and they'll be gone for 4 days.  I had to stay behind for various reasons.  I thought maybe tonight I'd get some beer, and crank some tunes (a hobby of mine is building loudspeakers).  But... I miss them already, and don't really feel like doing much of anything.  I've become so domesticated.



I'm the same way anymore.  When the kids were little it was a huge deal to have the house to myself.  Now it's just boring having the house to myself.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> go with squats tomorrow....if you elbow hurts the last thing you want to do it an exercise like deads where you have to hold the bar.


I decided to not go to the gym today, even though I was planning on doing box squats.  It seems unbelievable with the pain I get by moving my arm certain ways, that doing a rack pull or deadlift doesn't bother it.  But your right my friend.  Maybe it will hold back the healing process, so until it gets better, I'll refrain from heavy lifts.

I'm box squatting tomorrow though damn it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2004)

*Monday, August 23rd*

*Cardio*
Another 'powerwalk' for 60 minutes.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 23, 2004)

Sucks about your elbow... do you still have full range of motion with it?  Like is it just painful in certain positions?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Man be careful with the elbow.  You know us "older" guys need a little more time to recover from stuff like that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Sucks about your elbow... do you still have full range of motion with it?  Like is it just painful in certain positions?


It is painful in certain positions.  It's hard to explain.  For instance, I picked up a 2-1/2 gallon container of water off the floor, and put it in the fridge no problem.  But trying to lift the lid on a washing machine... I can't do it.

I see my doc today.  I'll see what he thinks.  He's a GP, so I'm not expecting much.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Man be careful with the elbow.  You know us "older" guys need a little more time to recover from stuff like that.


Tell me about it   .


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Here is my take on the elbow and I'm speaking from my experience because my elbows suck! You have to take 2 weeks off from the gym COMPLETELY! No squats, deads, good ams...Trust me, your elbow is that bad right now? Just loading up the bar for squats and other exercises is hindering the healing process, even if you don't feel it right away. Sucks, I know. But you have to do what you have to do to get back in there 100%. Take 2 weeks off buddy, do cardio and abs if you want but no lifting AT ALL!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Here is my take on the elbow and I'm speaking from my experience because my elbows suck! You have to take 2 weeks off from the gym COMPLETELY! No squats, deads, good ams...Trust me, your elbow is that bad right now? Just loading up the bar for squats and other exercises is hindering the healing process, even if you don't feel it right away. Sucks, I know. But you have to do what you have to do to get back in there 100%. Take 2 weeks off buddy, do cardio and abs if you want but no lifting AT ALL!


Thanks Rock for your advice. I really appreciate it.  In the last 5 days I only worked out once... but I tried to bench on Saturday and set myself back  .  Yeah, I'll take off at least a week, probably longer.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

Just got back from the doc.  He was a lot more helpful then I had anticipated.  I have medial epicondylitis, which is an injury caused by overuse of the muscles and tendons of the forearm, leading to inflammation and pain around the elbow joint. Basically tendinitis of the inner elbow.

Rock, you should be a doctor .  Two weeks off from the gym.  He said I did the right thing by applying ice every couple of hours and taking motrin (although I didn't take enough), but now switch to heat. He gave me valdecoxib tabs, which are a 24 hour prescription NSAID.

The only scary part is if I don't respond to this, and it is still painful after two weeks, then he'll refer me to an orthopedic doctor for an examination. In rare cases surgery is required.  But in his opinion, I have about a 95% chance of being fine in a couple of weeks.  Considering the fact this elbow has healed by itself before, I'm probably ok.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds like good news !


----------



## Paynne (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, it's a good thing that just some rest will heal it.  Besides, some down time will do you some overall good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

Gary and Paynne, yes I think it is good news.  In the last 4 years, I don't think I've taken off more then 5 days in a row.  The doc did say I could still work lower body, but Rock had a good point about loading plates stressing the elbow.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

Good luck JD, It is the stupid injuries that always cause the biggest setbacks.  Hopefully you rebound quickly.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey JD, I have been reading your training routines and you truly are a monster man....Congrats...

Just heal up and get better and you'll be kicking ass again in no time....


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad you went to the doctor! Yeah, I've worked in the ER long enough to know what most doctors say to do . Just remember to give it the proper time. Simply put what you have is Tennis Elbow, and while it will heal and be better after 2 weeks, it's never COMPLETELY better. So when you go back, leave the heavy skullcrushers alone and whatever else aggravated it. And warm-up religiously from now on, that will help alot! Good luck


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2004)

2 weeks is a cakewalk.  Heal up, then get back full bore!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

Iain:  Yeah, I think you are right about that.  The 'nuisance' injuries can be the worst.  This one went from a nuisance to down right debilitating...

Tony:  Thanks man.  No monster here, just been at it awhile.  You stick to your diet, and keep hitting the weights, you WILL be a monster!

Rock: Trust me, skullcrushers are scratched off the JD list of accepted tricep exercises.

Pre:  You are right man. When I whine about 2 weeks off, and then think about what you've been through, I feel very fortunate.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh yeah.... Almost forgot to add journal entry.

*Tuesday, August 24th*

*Cardio*

Powerwalk 48:30 minutes

*Crunches:*
50, 50, 50, 50


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2004)

*Wednesday, August 25th*

*Cardio*
Elliptical trainer:  Aerobic program, level 11, 30 minutes

*Spread Eagle Sit-Ups*
10 lb medicine ball held to chest x 16 - 4 sets

Big job interview tomorrow morning with Tyco International.  Wish me luck .


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 25, 2004)

JD , 
Good luck  
What is Tyco Int. and what would you be doing ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2004)

Tyco the toy company??


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Tyco toys?

Good luck.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh yeah....LUCK!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Crap, same time post LOL

Update your journal Mathew!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2004)

Tyco International....  http://www.tyco.com/businesses/index.asp , not the toy company.

Interviewing for an inside sales position with their flow control division (industrial valves).


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Just shoot them a biceps pose and the job is yours !  Good Luck man !


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 26, 2004)

awesome journal JD, proving that the 40's is just a number man


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2004)

Gary:  I tried that but he looked at me funny .  I think it went well, but the pay was lower then I had hoped, and my perception was that the salaried hours suck.  But it might be better then my impression.  Will find out tomorrow if I made the cut. I also have an interview with a company that manufactures wire and connectors for the military.  May be a great opportunity. 

Rock:  Thanks man.  I know you just went thru the interview process.  

Tank!  Thanks for visiting my journal.  Yes, us fortysomething guys can still rock and roll .


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Tank!  Thanks for visiting my journal.  Yes, us fortysomething guys can still rock and roll.



Rock and roll is right!  Sitting in the rocking chair on the porch 

Just kidding, dont hurt me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2004)

Pre... you would really laugh if you knew I listen to rock and roll in a rocking chair.  Have since I was a young lad. But remember, I never told you that....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 26, 2004)

hey, secret is safe with me JD   We actually have this nice rocking chair.. I like to sit in it every now and then, I figure I better get used to it lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2004)

*Thursday, August 26th*

*Cardio*

Powerwalk.... well not too much power, but a very nice walk.  My wife came with me today, and we had a nice conversation.  

Elbow is getting better.  Been wearing a compression sleeve, and applying heat every few hours.  Just two days ago, I couldn't bend my arm with palm facing away, and touch my forehead with the back of my hand... not even close.  Today I can do it easily.  Pushing laterally with my fist still hurts like a bitch though.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 27, 2004)

Nice back workout!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 27, 2004)

Damn man, lots of rest days lately huh? Good luck with your elbow man, hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> Nice back workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2004)

Big C:  Which one?  

Mike:  Yeah, taking a break and healing.  I'll be back, you can count on it  .

PreMier:  Looking forward to seeing your journal, once you get back.  I just looked at your gallery the other day.  You look great and have a ton of potential  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2004)

*Friday, August 27th*

*Cardio*
Another exciting powerwalk for 50 minutes.....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks JD.  Was only training a few months when those were taken.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

*Saturday, August 28th*

*Box Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
275 x 2
*300 x 1 PR*

Box height set so squat was 3"-4" below parallel.  Felt damn good to get back in the gym .  PR felt good too.

*SLDL*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
255 x 7

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 12
210 x 12
255 x 10

*Standing Calf Raise*
175 x 15
175 x 15
175 x 15


----------



## PreMier (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice PR buddy


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

Wow ! *300 x 1 PR * Got to love it !


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 28, 2004)

Awesome job with the PR! I HATE box squats!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Rock, box squats felt really awkward to me also.  But once you get get used to them... you'll love'em.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2004)

I like box squats.  Way to go.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Rock, box squats felt really awkward to me also. But once you get get used to them... you'll love'em.


What are the advantages over reg squats ?


----------



## BIG C (Aug 28, 2004)

Nice set of box squats!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What are the advantages over reg squats ?


This is want I told YM awhile back... "I think you'll find box squats will improve your overall numbers. When you come down and sit on the box, your body has a natural tendency to relax, unlike a regular squat where you are tense the whole ROM. It's like sitting down on a small stool with weight on your back, relaxing for a sec then standing up. Really effective."


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks Big C!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> This is want I told YM awhile back... "I think you'll find box squats will improve your overall numbers. When you come down and sit on the box, your body has a natural tendency to relax, unlike a regular squat where you are tense the whole ROM. It's like sitting down on a small stool with weight on your back, relaxing for a sec then standing up. Really effective."


Thanks JD !  I'll file that for future reference


----------



## P-funk (Aug 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> This is want I told YM awhile back... "I think you'll find box squats will improve your overall numbers. When you come down and sit on the box, your body has a natural tendency to relax, unlike a regular squat where you are tense the whole ROM. It's like sitting down on a small stool with weight on your back, relaxing for a sec then standing up. Really effective."




Box squats are to help you explosivness out of the hole.  I like to do them with light weight and do sets of 2 or 3 (usually 10 sets with 30sec. rest interval between them).  this allows me to work on bar speed and teach my CNS to recruit maximal type IIb muscle fibers quickly.  Also, they can help your confidence with a weight as you can set the bok high, above parallel, and slowly work down over a series of weeks to a lower box.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Box squats are to help you explosivness out of the hole. I like to do them with light weight and do sets of 2 or 3 (usually 10 sets with 30sec. rest interval between them). this allows me to work on bar speed and teach my CNS to recruit maximal type IIb muscle fibers quickly. Also, they can help your confidence with a weight as you can set the bok high, above parallel, and slowly work down over a series of weeks to a lower box.


Thanks Patrick


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice squats today Jersey.    It's good to see others commenting on how they use box squats too   

Keep it up!!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey Jersey,
Awesome job with box squats.  Keep up the good work.
-Dan


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2004)

*Sunday, August 29th*

*Cardio*
Elliptical trainer:  aerobic program, level 12 , 30 minutes

Afterwards tried benching the bar for 8 reps.  Felt some business in the elbow, not pain... hard to explain.  Put a couple of tens on, and did 6 reps.  Definitely stressed the area.  Again, not pain... but not a good feeling.  My gut reaction is that it is going to be quite awhile before I'm 100%.

Because of that, I'm closing this journal.  When I'm back, I'll probably start a new one.  Thanks everyone for your support.  I truly appreciated it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2004)

Heal up Jersey!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

Damn , Hurry back man !


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2004)

sucks man....hope you are okay.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn.  Best of luck.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Sunday, August 29th*
> 
> *Cardio*
> Elliptical trainer:  aerobic program, level 12 , 30 minutes
> ...


 Why close the journal??  You can still squat, cant you?  And thatd certainly go a long way to preserving lbm in your upper body.  Plus youd be able to really concentrate on your legs... get some nice poundages goin'.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Afterwards tried benching the bar for 8 reps.  Felt some business in the elbow, not pain... hard to explain.  Put a couple of tens on, and did 6 reps.  Definitely stressed the area.  Again, not pain... but not a good feeling.  My gut reaction is that it is going to be quite awhile before I'm 100%.
> QUOTE]
> WTF?!? Trust me buddy. Leave it alone for 2 whole weeks (no squats, no trying out weight, no "just seeing how it feels") and after two weeks start off slow and warm up. You'll be fine but you HAVE to give it the 2 weeks. I know it sucks, been there many, many times. But it's what you've got to do! I feel for you but DON'T USE YOUR ARM for 2 weeks. That's the way it's got to be. Do it and  you'll be fine, trust me!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2004)

I hear ya Rock.... You're going to hate what I have to say now.  I did AM's today, then 'tested it' again. Oh the difference a day can make.  Tried bar x 8, 95 x 8, 135 x 8, 185 x 15.  I slowly lowered the bar, paused, and pressed.  I honestly planned on 185 x 5, but once I got going the ego kicked in I guess.  Felt very good.  When I came home, I iced for 20 minutes, then applied heat as a precaution.

I PROMISE, no more pressing until next Sunday, which would be 2 weeks.  Honestly, loading the bar for squats doesn't pose any problems... really.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Why close the journal??  You can still squat, cant you?  And thatd certainly go a long way to preserving lbm in your upper body.  Plus youd be able to really concentrate on your legs... get some nice poundages goin'.


I just hate to have a "limpin' along" lame ass journal.  But maybe I will continue it... Thanks Mono.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 30, 2004)

It'll only be "limpin' along" and "lame" if you let it be.  With no other cns strain, you could do some pretty strenuous leg w/o's 2 or even 3 times a week.  Even more if you take it a bit easier.  You'll be able to make those legs three times as anabolic as they were when you had to fit in every muscle each week.

 Make it a game - try to keep your bodyweight the same, even though you might lose some upper body mass.  Get your legs to grow to compensate.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I hear ya Rock.... You're going to hate what I have to say now.  I did AM's today, then 'tested it' again. Oh the difference a day can make.  Tried bar x 8, 95 x 8, 135 x 8, 185 x 15.  I slowly lowered the bar, paused, and pressed.  I honestly planned on 185 x 5, but once I got going the ego kicked in I guess.  Felt very good.  When I came home, I iced for 20 minutes, then applied heat as a precaution.
> 
> I PROMISE, no more pressing until next Sunday, which would be 2 weeks.  Honestly, loading the bar for squats doesn't pose any problems... really.



                    

REST!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah I know guys.... stupid is as stupid does.  Good news is the elbow didn't seem to suffer any ill effects from yesterday's momentary lapse of reason.  It feels fine today, which is a really, really encouraging sign.  Come on Sunday!

Forgot to post what I did do yesterday, as I guess I will keep the journal alive.

*Monday, August 30th*

*Good Mornings*
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6
175 x 5
195 x 5

*Bench*
...and as documented yesterday, I tested the elbow. I could feel the forearm/elbow being tight, but no pain.  Each rep lowered the bar slow, paused on chest, and slowly pressed up.
95 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 15

*Spread Eagle Sit-Ups*
+10 lb med ball x 20
+10 lb med ball x 20
+10 lb med ball x 16
+10 lb med ball x 13


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

so are you going to be training legs exclusively for the next few weeks?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2004)

Well it was looking that way a couple of days ago.  But since then, my tendonitis has improved greatly.  The doc told me to rest for two weeks, and that will be this Sunday.  So for now, I plan to give it a go starting Sunday.  I am going to limit myself to flat and decline work... no inclines or direct tricep work for now.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

best advice.......immediatly after your workout (and I mean immediatly....don't waite) Ice your tendonitis for 15min.  this will help prevent inflamation.  After that no ice for 45min. and if you are experiencing pain ice again for another 15min.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't think I ever said hello but I noticed you are from NJ


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks P.  I am going to drop all forms of tricep extensions (standing, lying, etc.), since it seems this is what started the ball rolling.  I'll concentrate on CG benches, dips, and pushdowns.  Any other movements I can do that won't stress the elbow joint?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2004)

LOL, pretty much everything you do with the upper body is going to stress the elbow in oneway or another.  Defenitly removing all direct tricep work will help.  the problem with tendonitis is that you think you are good to go when you might not be.  It could sometimes take up to 4,5 or even 6 weeks for the inflamation to truely subside.  

I'd just stop doing upper body for 4 weeks and squat three times a week (mon., wed., fri.), just squatting percentages.....lol (j/king)


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey JD, just to let you know, I always spend a little time looking at your workouts for inspiration.  I used to be just like you, no, not the lifting heavy part, but liking it so much that you want to do it daily.  You know, inspired...

Man, your workouts are intense.  I have fun reading about how you are doing and in a way, sometimes, I wish I was the same way too....I'll catch up soon.....er....well, at some point in this century....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2004)

*Shutupntrain*:  Hi fellow New Jerseyan!  There are several here at IM from Jersey .

*P-funk*:  Wise guy .  

*Tony*:  Thank you for saying that.  I am flattered.  I really DO love to train.  It always amuses me when people seem to be looking for the ideal workout device that gives the maximum results with a minimum of time.  A testament to our current society.  You know, the "GetRipped-A-Flex2000", or some shiat.  Some shredded (and juiced up) fitness model swearing he only works out for 10 minutes a day using the GetRipped-A-Flex2000, and received far better results then when he was doing free weights for 3 hours a day. 

Stick with it Tony, and I guarantee you will see fantastic results.  When I started at 34, I could barely bench 115...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, August 31st*

*Cardio*
Powerwalk:  50 minutes

Can feel my upper body getting smaller.  Amazing how even with all the hard work, how quickly one shrinks once off a program.  That's ok.  It'll just be that much more satisfying once I'm back on point.


----------



## BIG C (Sep 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Can feel my upper body getting smaller. Amazing how even with all the hard work, how quickly one shrinks once off a program. That's ok. It'll just be that much more satisfying once I'm back on point.


Probably just in your mind.  Just be ready to come back and hit the weights hard!   

Good luck with your injury.  I had a shoulder problem a while back and had to actually take a couple weeks off.  I hated it, but I felt a lot better coming back 100% and hitting those weights hard, without pain!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

> Can feel my upper body getting smaller. Amazing how even with all the hard work, how quickly one shrinks once off a program. That's ok. It'll just be that much more satisfying once I'm back on point.



I haven't trained legs for a week (week one of 6) and I keep looking at them sayin "oh my god, they look so small"  it sucks, that stuff really messes with your head.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2004)

*Wednesday, September 1st*

*Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
300 x 2
*315 x 2 PR*

*Leg Curls*
70 x 10
90 x 10
110 x 8

*Standing Calf Raise*
155 x 20
175 x 17
175 x 15
175 x 15

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 12
210 x 12
255 x 12

Squats felt good today.  All sets were below parallel.  The last set was probably right at parallel.

Cross your fingers for me guys.  I went on a job interview today, and I'm in the running with two other people for a really good position.  The interviewer told me based on resumes, I was his 'number one choice'. When it came to money though, I was a little high, though I quickly stated it was negotiable.  I was the second interview, and they had one more to go.  Please!!! I need this job bad, and it is perfect for me.   The company is a big player in the manufacture of connectors for the military and aerospace industries.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Good luck man!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey P, I can see it now..  I am gonna have to call you Var because of bird legs


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey P, I can see it now..  I am gonna have to call you Var because of bird legs




Dude, WTF....I wont loose that much leg mass in 6 weeks.....LMAO, if I didn't train legs for a year they wouldn't look as skinny as Var's.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 1, 2004)

JD,

Great job on the Squats and good luck on the interview


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks Pre and Gary.  I have another interview tomorrow morning with a company that is in the same business.  Hopefully between the two, I'll get one of them!

C'mon Sunday!  I'm dying to try bench and other upper body movements to test the elbow.  It's been feeling very good and I can barely tell there was a problem.  When I straighten it completely, I feel it oh so slightly.  When I bend it back, it feels fine, and that was where it hurt most.

*Thursday, September 2nd*

Powerwalked outdoors for 50 minutes.


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey P, I can see it now..  I am gonna have to call you Var because of bird legs





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Dude, WTF....I wont loose that much leg mass in 6 weeks.....LMAO, if I didn't train legs for a year they wouldn't look as skinny as Var's.





Good luck with the elbow, JD!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

That was a good burn on VAR!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Jersey, good luck on Sunday! Don't overdo it


----------



## Var (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That was a good burn on VAR!!!



Its easy to burn someone whos not here to defend himself!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

Rock, trust me.... I'm not going heavy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Its easy to burn someone whos not here to defend himself!


Hey, I'm getting burned all over the place now!!! I need to go into every thread to see who's burning me


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Rock, trust me.... I'm not going heavy.


Yeah, I'll believe it when I see it, LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

... define heavy .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Heavy would be too much  Just don't keep going until it hurts, LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

.... Nice avi.  You go boy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks, I'm trying


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

I got the job!  I actually ran into the guy at a sandwich shop last night, and when he saw me said "Your hired! I call you tomorrow and give you the details!".  I spoke with him today and accepted the position.  It was a tad bittersweet, since it pays about $5,000 a year less then what I was asking, but in a year I should be back to where I was salary wise.  Start on Sept 13th.  

AND... I interviewed with a connector distributor/contract manufacturer this morning.  I have a good feeling about them offering me the job.  This would be an even better opportunity...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I got the job!  I actually ran into the guy at a sandwich shop last night, and when he saw me said "Your hired! I call you tomorrow and give you the details!".  I spoke with him today and accepted the position.  It was a tad bittersweet, since it pays about $5,000 a year less then what I was asking, but in a year I should be back to where I was salary wise.  Start on Sept 13th.
> 
> AND... I interviewed with a connector distributor/contract manufacturer this morning.  I have a good feeling about them offering me the job.  This would be an even better opportunity...



Congrats!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks YM!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 3, 2004)

Way to go JD !   get a bidding war going !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

That's what I was thinking .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Congrats Buddy! Awesome job and good luck with the bidding war


----------



## PreMier (Sep 3, 2004)

I am curious, do you honor your commitment to the first job, and make less, or drop them for the job that comes later for more?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh God, did you just hit a nerve Pre.  A little history... I was lured away from a job, by the last company I worked for.  Great pay, great benefits, great working conditions.  Then about a year and a half later, they got into export violations and laid off 40 people, including me at the first of the year.  So in other words, I didn't see it coming and right after Christmas they said... "sorry, but we have to let you go".  For someone my age, with a wife and two kids to support, this was DEVASTATING news.

So I have been interviewing for months. During this time, I have been jerked around, lied to, taken advantage of, all because companies could care fucking less about you, only about about their bottom line. They take full advantage of the high unemployment rate, which I know is 'good business'.  I had interviewed with companies that called me back 2, 3, even 4 times, just to say later they went with someone else.  One company, I spend 2-1/2 hours interviewing with the decision maker, he told me I was a lead candidate, decision would be make next week.  Didn't hear anything, so I left him a message on his voice mail.  Did he call me back?  Nope.  About two weeks later he leaves me a message asking if I could come in tomorrow to meet some people.  Interviewed with 3 people, spent another 4 hours.  Told me I would know next week..... A MONTH FUCKING LATER, after totally dissing my calls, I call him and he actually answers the phone, and sounds like my best buddy.  He then tells me although they were impressed, they went with another candidate.  This was a 3 month process.  I understand corporate decisions, but don't let me hang for 3 fucking months, just to kick me in the ass.

Ok, what did I learn.  If the shoe was on the other foot, this company would probably dick me just as quickly if they felt it was to their benefit.  Times have changed. If a company comes along and offers me a better deal, then FUCKING A, I'm out of there!  I must do what is best for me and my family.  Realize it's not just money.  This second company is a lot more progressive, and I feel in the long run it's a MUCH better opportunity.

Sorry to rant, but like I said, you struck a nerve.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

*Friday, September 3rd*

*Speed Box Squats*
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2

Box set to 3"-4" below parallel.  RI = 30-45 seconds.  Focused on exploding off the box.  Speed seemed to be the same with 185 and 195 sets.  Sets with 205 were too slow. 

*SLDL*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
275 x 3
225 x 10

*Incline Press*
bar x 10
135 x 10
155 x 15

How in the heck did this get in here?  I must have blanked out and tried incline presses!  Elbow felt great, although when I squeeze my hands around then bar, I can still feel it.  Doing the reps though, no discomfort at all.  

*Crunches*
50, 50, 50

Wanted to do hypers after the crunches, but was pressed for time and right before I went to use the machine, some heffer jumped in front of me.  I decided to pass...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey JD

Thanks so much for your kind words in my journal.  I really appreciate them, and believe me, I do look for guidance in your journal sometimes.  I just haven't been able to read much lately.
I'll catch up with it later, post hurricane.

Have a great day!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2004)

Jersey - Are you throwing in some Westside Training ??


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 4, 2004)

Speed squats? Nice work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your kind words in my journal.  I really appreciate them, and believe me, I do look for guidance in your journal sometimes.  I just haven't been able to read much lately.
> I'll catch up with it later, post hurricane.


Hopefully, you and your family are ok.  From what I saw, there is a good chance you lost power.  If so, hope you get it back soon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Jersey - Are you throwing in some Westside Training ?


Yeah I have been incorporating some of the Westside principles.  Have done close grip flat bench forever, but recently started CG inclines and declines.  Rack pulls, SLDL's, box squats, good mornings, spread eagle situps, and weighted hypers are other movements I've recently started after reading some of Dave Tate's articles.  I really like this way of training, but generally go with higher reps.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Speed squats? Nice work.


Thanks for dropping by Mike.  I never felt like I got a whole lot from doing speed bench.  Now with my forearm injury, I won't be doing those for awhile anyway.  Speed box squats on the other hand seem to help alot.  I will be doing more of these.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

*Saturday, September 4th*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8

*Incline*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 12

*Pushdowns*
30 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 15
60 x 15

*One Arm Extension*
15 x 10/10
20 x 10/10

To be referred to as 'Black Saturday'.  Decided to try a regular bench workout today (a day earlier then planned), and it didn't go too well.  I should have just stayed with light weight, but after each set the arm felt fine so I upped the ante.  A few minutes after my last set, my arm started to hurt.  Once I got home, it hurt a lot.  I applied ice for 15 minutes, then again 45 minutes later.  I definitely set myself back at least a week...  My doc told me if I rest for two weeks, and it still hurts when weight training, he would refer me to an orthopedic doc.  Not sure what they are going to do different.  Cortizone?

What I'm hoping is that it heals back to where it was relatively quick, and I'll try really light weights for awhile.  Not sure at what point I try something heavier, because the light weight felt fine yesterday. Good news is with the original injury I couldn't bend my arm back and touch my forehead.  Right now, that doesn't bother me at all. But it feels like the forearm muscles are inflammed.   Sorry to rattle on, but I'm totally bummed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Sorry about that. But hey, wait the FULL 2 weeks this time. Everytime you "tried" it out  you set yourself back another 2 weeks. DO NOT TOUCH A WEIGHT UNTIL THE 18TH THIS TIME!!!  I don't mean to be preachy and I know it's a bitch but I also know it doesn't magically go away and you NEED the time to really heal. 2 weeks is being VERY gracious, should probably be longer. Make sure your taking anti-inflams in the meantime! 4 ibuprofen and 2 extra strength tylenol 4 times a day will do it.

As for the next step, they might do an MRI, possibly cortizone though I never recommend that. If you go to a good sports DR. there are a number of treatments that could help- massage, ultrasound, electromagnetic stimulation, deep heat, etc...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

Rock, I was afraid you would see this .  Yeah, that sounds like good advice.  I have been taking Bextra (valdecoxib) which is a NSAID.  It's about to run out.  I had a question about that.  Since I've been taking large doses of it for two weeks, is it ok to continue taking 2,400mg of ibuprofen a day?

Thanks for your advice.  I appreciate it!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 5, 2004)

Don't take the pain killer.  pain is there for a reason, to tell you something is wrong.  If you don't feel the pain you automatically think that everythign is okay when it might not be.  I try and never take pain killers because I want to always know what is happening.  Quite lifting upper body, listen to the DOC.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Has your stomach been upset at all? If not then it's fine to take. If I'm not wrong valdecoxib isn't very hard on the stomach like ibuprofen (go figure). The thing to look for is upset stomach or black tarry stool. If you have either then back off the ibuprofen. Everyone has different stomach thresholds of what they can handle. I can take that stuff continously for months with no problems at all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't take the pain killer.  pain is there for a reason, to tell you something is wrong.  If you don't feel the pain you automatically think that everythign is okay when it might not be.  I try and never take pain killers because I want to always know what is happening.  Quite lifting upper body, listen to the DOC.


I agree with the pain killer but an anti-inflammatory is a MUST. If not it will take much longer for the inflammation to go down. It usually needs a push. Unfortunately most all anti-inflam meds have anelgesic properties too. Just KNOW that  your not going to even THINK upper body for at least 2 weeks


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Don't take the pain killer.  pain is there for a reason, to tell you something is wrong.  If you don't feel the pain you automatically think that everythign is okay when it might not be.  I try and never take pain killers because I want to always know what is happening.  Quite lifting upper body, listen to the DOC.


Thx P.  I did listen to the doc. I did 'test' it after 7 days, and then on Friday.  But other then those, which were light, I did what he said.  It obviously needs more time.  So I need to listen to you, and the ROC .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Has your stomach been upset at all? If not then it's fine to take. If I'm not wrong valdecoxib isn't very hard on the stomach like ibuprofen (go figure). The thing to look for is upset stomach or black tarry stool. If you have either then back off the ibuprofen. Everyone has different stomach thresholds of what they can handle. I can take that stuff continously for months with no problems at all.


Stomach has been fine.  Yeah, valdecoxib doesn't inhibit COX-1 enzymes like ibuprofen so it is much easier on the stomach lining.  I'll switch to ibuprofen until and if, the doc gives me something else.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey Jersey - I think you need to pick up a "two week hobby" to keep you out fo the gym!!     REST is your friend.    You should know that by now.

    Get better.  I like reading your journal.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 5, 2004)

JD, 

Man you need to listen to Dr. Rock !  And everybody else, I can say that 'cos I'm not the one who's elbow is hurting. I'd be doing the same as you probably if it were me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

Relax guys, already committed to taking 2 weeks off (upper body). I am as committed to taking two weeks off, as much as Monstar is committed to his latest journal .  Just kidding.  Seriously, two weeks off it is.  I plan on doing a ton of squats, good mornings, abs and a lot of cardio in the meantime.

Thank all of you (Rock, P-funk, YM and the Garmeister), for your support .


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

No problem, I want you better buddy! I know how frustrating this is, trust me! Good luck


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Relax guys, already committed to taking 2 weeks off (upper body). I am as committed to taking two weeks off, as much as Monstar is committed to his latest journal .  Just kidding.  Seriously, two weeks off it is.  I plan on doing a ton of squats, good mornings, abs and a lot of cardio in the meantime.
> 
> Thank all you (Rock, P-funk, YM and the Garmeister), for your support .




LOL      That "monstar" comment made my laugh out load ... (sorry Monstar)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2004)

*Sunday, September 5th*

Powerwalk outdoors for 50 minutes.

I really like doing these walks.  Good way to exercise the heart, burn fat, but low even intensity as not to burn lean mass (I hope).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2004)

*Monday, September 6th*

Warm up: Exercise bike for 5 minutes 

*Squat*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 2
335 x 0

Concentrated on form, and depth of squat.  Definitely getting well below parallel with all sets.  A bit disappointed in missing 335, but it _will _ go up next time. Just barely missed it... Maybe should have either omitted the 315 x 2 set, or only done 315 x 1 before attempting a max.

*45 Degree Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 8
405 x 6
500 x 4

Yeah, I know. This is the first time doing leg presses in months.  Much prefer squats, but since I'm doing wide stance squats, I need something to work quads more directly.

*Hyperextensions*
+60lbs x 12
+60lbs x 12
+60lbs x 12
+60lbs x 12

*Crunches*
50, 50, 50


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2004)

*Tuesday, September 7th*

Another boring Powerwalk....

I always list these as a 50 minute walk, because that was the time it took me the first time out (and I was trying to walk fast).  I timed myself today, and did it in 46:06.

Made an appointment with a sports medicine orthopedic doc for this Friday.  I think just rest, and getting back into it to slowly is all I need, but it won't hurt to get their opinion.  For now its squats, AM's, leg presses, leg extensions, hypers, abs, etc until I can resume upper body. I hate this...


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

Iron Junkie !  

Hang in there man , You 'll be back in the gym full force before you know it ! Probably before PreMier


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


I knew you'd see that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2004)

Ah, that was cruel.  I get the feeling Pre is going to be hitting the gym with a vengeance here real soon.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I knew you'd see that!



Yea, watchout.. only took me 3mins.  I got my eye on you g-dub lol

JD, you are correct


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, watchout.. only took me 3mins. I got my eye on you g-dub lol
> 
> JD, you are correct


Yeah , well you know I'm looking forward to you getting back in the gym too.  Your journal was always an inspiration


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks Gary.  I have a feeling its gonna suck for a while.  Damn, I am so skinny/fat!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2004)

*Wednesday, September 8th*


*Speed Box Squats*
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
195 x 2
195 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2

Box about 3" below parallel.  RI = 30-45 seconds.

*SLDL*
135 x 12
155 x 10
185 x 10

Took it easy as not to stress my elbow.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 12
210 x 12
255 x 14

*Seated Calf Raises*
105 x 20
140 x 16
150 x 13

*Standing Calf Raise*
175 x 17
175 x 16


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Wednesday, September 8th*
> 
> 
> *Speed Box Squats*
> ...



Hey Jersery -

What's your strategy for Speed Squats ?   Are you working on coming out of the hole?   So - you lower yourself with a normal two count tempo down to the box - wait a second - then explode up as fast as you can ??    I've never done them ....Please enlighten me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2004)

I could never explain it as well as Dave Tate of the Westside Barbell Club.  This is his description.

"Box Squat: The benefits of this exercise are numerous. It develops eccentric and concentric power by breaking the eccentric-concentric chain. Box squats are a form of overload and isolation. The box squat is the best way to teach proper form of the squat because it is easy to sit way back while pushing your knees out. To take the bar out of the rack, the hands must be evenly placed on the bar. Secure the bar on the back where it feels the most comfortable. To lift the bar out of the rack, one must push evenly with the legs, arch the back, push your abs out against the belt, and lift the chest up while driving the head back. A high chest will ensure the bar rests as far back as possible. Slide one-foot back then the other, to assume a position to squat. Set your feet up in a wide-stance position. Point your toes straight ahead or slightly outward. Also keep your elbows pulled under the bar. When ready for the decent, make sure to keep the same arched back position. Pull your shoulders together and push your abs out. To begin the decent, push your hips back first. As you sit back, push your knees out to the sides to ensure maximum hip involvement. Once you reach the box, you need to sit on the box and release the hip flexors. Keep the back arched and abs pushed out while driving your knees out to the side. To begin the ascent, push out on the belt, arch the back as much as possible, and drive the head, chest, and shoulders to the rear. Keep in mind, if you push with the legs first, your buttocks will raise first, forcing the bar over the knees, as in a good morning, causing stress to the lower back and knees and diminishing the power of the squat."

Some more good advice from MuscleTalk.

"Box squats are used to help develop power through the bottom of the squat and dead. This is one of the most common sticking points and the use of variable height boxes enables the athlete to gradually increase their power through the lift. Box squats are done in sets of two repetitions anywhere between 8-12 sets. The percentages of your maximum effort should decide your set volume. Using 45% for 12 sets of 2 reps and up to 65% for 8 sets of 2 reps. A mid point could be 10 sets at 55% of your one rep max (1RM). Resting time between sets is limited to 45-60 seconds to keep the speed up."


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey JD. Looking good!  No experimental benching I see! I may have messed up my arm again too. I'll know in a few w/o's LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2004)

Nope, no benching .  Damn, I hope your arm is ok man.  This is one of the most frustrating injuries I've ever had.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I could never explain it as well as Dave Tate of the Westside Barbell Club.  This is his description.
> 
> "Box Squat: The benefits of this exercise are numerous. It develops eccentric and concentric power by breaking the eccentric-concentric chain. Box squats are a form of overload and isolation. The box squat is the best way to teach proper form of the squat because it is easy to sit way back while pushing your knees out. To take the bar out of the rack, the hands must be evenly placed on the bar. Secure the bar on the back where it feels the most comfortable. To lift the bar out of the rack, one must push evenly with the legs, arch the back, push your abs out against the belt, and lift the chest up while driving the head back. A high chest will ensure the bar rests as far back as possible. Slide one-foot back then the other, to assume a position to squat. Set your feet up in a wide-stance position. Point your toes straight ahead or slightly outward. Also keep your elbows pulled under the bar. When ready for the decent, make sure to keep the same arched back position. Pull your shoulders together and push your abs out. To begin the decent, push your hips back first. As you sit back, push your knees out to the sides to ensure maximum hip involvement. Once you reach the box, you need to sit on the box and release the hip flexors. Keep the back arched and abs pushed out while driving your knees out to the side. To begin the ascent, push out on the belt, arch the back as much as possible, and drive the head, chest, and shoulders to the rear. Keep in mind, if you push with the legs first, your buttocks will raise first, forcing the bar over the knees, as in a good morning, causing stress to the lower back and knees and diminishing the power of the squat."
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2004)

*Thursday, September 9th*

Powerwalk for 46:34.  Got caught in a driving rainstorm, was sort of fun .

Tomorrow I see a orthopedic doctor about the elbow/forearm.  I sort of doubt he'll suggest anything different then I'm already doing, but I'll relay what happened and where I'm at now.  See what they suggest.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

*Friday, September 10th*

*Squat*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
*340 x 1 PR*
220 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 6
220 x 6

Was disappointed I didn't get 335 on Monday, so today I did fewer warmups and went for 340. Was below parallel  .  Also tried a workout variation from one of the Westsider's.  Supposed to work up to a 1 rep max, then do 65% of that max for 4 sets of 6.  Concentrated on form and getting deep.  My legs are feeling it .

*Spread Eagle Situps*
+10 lb med ball x 20
+10 lb med ball x 20
+10 lb med ball x 18
+10 lb med ball x 12


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Damn JD, 

why you being so mean to your legs ?   Way to go


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2004)

great squat....I wish I could squat.  I may never get over 400 again, with my usualy depth, now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil 9/13 said:
			
		

> I got the job!  I actually ran into the guy at a sandwich shop last night, and when he saw me said "Your hired! I call you tomorrow and give you the details!".  I spoke with him today and accepted the position.  It was a tad bittersweet, since it pays about $5,000 a year less then what I was asking, but in a year I should be back to where I was salary wise.  Start on Sept 13th.
> 
> AND... I interviewed with a connector distributor/contract manufacturer this morning.  I have a good feeling about them offering me the job.  This would be an even better opportunity...


The second place offered me the position this morning. Woohoo! I accepted it and called the first company and told them I took another offer.  He was cool about it and said he understood.  Start on Monday.  Might try hitting the gym at 6:00 AM before going to work.  THAT is going to be hard to get used to.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on the job!

Nice wo BTW!!   You are squating machine now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn JD,
> 
> why you being so mean to your legs ?   Way to go


Thanks man.  I think my legs like it .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great squat....I wish I could squat.  I may never get over 400 again, with my usualy depth, now.


Sure you will.  Gotta have faith P.  I swear my elbow isn't any better then it was last Sunday....  But I got to believe I'll be back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Congrats on the job!
> 
> Nice wo BTW!!   You are squating machine now


Thanks YM.  I'm amazed at the guys squatting 600-700.  Shiat, 340 felt plenty heavy to me   .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks YM.  I'm amazed at the guys squatting 600-700.  Shiat, 340 felt plenty heavy to me   .



Well ... 340 IS heavy !!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice PR.  Real nice.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on the job ! 

You'll get use to the 6 am wo's. It took me awhile to get use to but I don't think I would go back to evening wo's unless it was just the absolute only option.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Congrats on the job !
> 
> You'll get use to the 6 am wo's. It took me awhile to get use to but I don't think I would go back to evening wo's unless it was just the absolute only option.


I appreciate your thumbs up Gar.  Years ago I did 5:30 am workouts and I never really liked them.  I consider myself a morning person, but that was still too early.  Anyway, I suspect like yourself, it is so nice to have it over first thing so that after work you have time for other things and to spend time with your family.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

Didn't get great news from my trip to the orthopedic doc.  To make a long story short.... severely strained ligament.  X-rays showed some arthritis, and a couple of small bone fragments.  No push type movements for 4 more weeks.  If it is still not better by then, he'll refer me to physical therapy.  He DID say, I could do light pull movements and slowly increase them with no pain.  Of course legs are ok.  He also mentioned 'at your age' this could very well be a chronic problem.  Fuck...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome PB, and new job! You'll get used to training that early in the morning and learn to love it!

Crappy news about the arm though. I have to ask though, is this an ortho doc or sports doc?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome PB, and new job! You'll get used to training that early in the morning and learn to love it!
> 
> Crappy news about the arm though. I have to ask though, is this an ortho doc or sports doc?


Thanks Rock....  I asked for a sports med doc, but none could see me in less then two weeks ( I need a ref).  Since I am starting a new job, I called around to try and get an appointment this week.  The practice lists sports med as a specialty, but this particular doc is listed as an orthopedic surgeon.  So the answer is no.  I was surprised to find he has super high credentials though.  Supposedly he is 'internationally recognized' for his work, and has won numerous awards for his research.   

Of course that doesn't do shit for me   .


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Rock....  I asked for a sports med doc, but none could see me in less then two weeks ( I need a ref).  Since I am starting a new job, I called around to try and get an appointment this week.  The practice lists sports med as a specialty, but this particular doc is listed as an orthopedic surgeon.  So the answer is no.  I was surprised to find he has super high credentials though.  Supposedly he is 'internationally recognized' for his work, and has won numerous awards for his research.
> 
> Of course that doesn't do shit for me   .


holy moly, us older fella's  are taking a beating lately   
heal up bro!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah Tank... I feel beat .  All of us will make it back though!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2004)

*Saturday, September 11th*

It's hard to even type "September 11th" without flashing back to that awful day....

Another Powerwalk.  45:54 minutes which is the fastest I've walked this course.  Spent about 3 hours in the mall... that must account for something .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2004)

*Sunday, September 12th*

Since the doc gave me the ok to do pull and lower body movements, I decided to try some pull exercises for the first time in 3 weeks.

*Deadlift*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
325 x 1
*375 x 1 PR*

That was sweet.  Just proves the Westside theory works.  Haven't done any  back work in close to a month. Only squats, box squats, good mornings, weighted hypers, SLDL's, spread eagle situps, crunches, etc.  Still managed a PR in deadlift. 

*Front Pulldowns*
60 x 15
90 x 15
105 x 15
120 x 15

Very careful here.  Paranoid about re-injuring the elbow.  Felt fine.

*Alt DB Curls*
10's x 15 (felt like a real stud here)
15's x 15
20's x 15
25's x 15

This was the one exercise the doc mentioned specifically that I should do to help re-hab the area.  Believe it or not, it was the only one that caused discomfort.  Think I'll drop it for now.  

*Crunches*
50, 55, 60


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

WoW  JD !!  Nice PR !!!!!

LOL @ dropping the one exercise the doc recommends


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2004)

Great w/o! Weird though that the doc said alt db curls would be good for you! I think just the opposite! Awesome job though!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice job on pulling 375 JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o! Weird though that the doc said alt db curls would be good for you! I think just the opposite! Awesome job though!!


Yeah that's weird.  Even when he said it, I replied 'you sure?' .  Just shows sometimes you need go with your gut instinct.  I was very happy that the deads and pulldowns didn't aggravate it.  If I didn't do a curl for the next 3 months it wouldn't bother me.  I want to get back to pressing as soon as possible though!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice job on pulling 375 JD!


Thanks Mike.  I can taste 400 .


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey JD,
Your Buckeyes almost blew one on Sat.    Good thing Marshall's coach was playing not to lose and lost anyways. Sorry to hear about your injury. Hopefully you can get that referal and the Sports Med. Doc can give you some insight on what is going on. I have no advice to offer as far as your exercises, they all look great man!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike. I can taste 400 .


Taste just like chicken ?  LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2004)

Good job on your Dead PB!  

Be careful with those 10lb db's


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2004)

405 really isn't much of a jump from 375 man, I know that you have it in you. Did you feel where in the 375 pull your weakpoint was? In other words did the lift feel easy right off the floor and then locking it out was tough? Or was it a b*tch off the floor but after that it was easy, etc.?


----------



## Paynne (Sep 13, 2004)

How's that elbow doing?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Hey JD,
> Your Buckeyes almost blew one on Sat.    Good thing Marshall's coach was playing not to lose and lost anyways. Sorry to hear about your injury. Hopefully you can get that referal and the Sports Med. Doc can give you some insight on what is going on. I have no advice to offer as far as your exercises, they all look great man!!


Tell me about it.  I was hoping the Buckeyes were going to stop that stuff after last year .  Howabout my pro team?  The Washington Redskins (I know... I grew up in the DC area and was brought up to be a Skins fan, then later I moved to Dayton, OH and fell in love with college football and the Buckeyes).  Terry Bradshaw said it best.... Joe Gibbs has brought organization back to the Redskins organization.

I plan on just giving the elbow plenty of rest and focus on other movements.  It IS getting better, albeit slowly, but it just needs to recover. No doc can wave a magic wand and make it better.  If it DOESN'T heal after several weeks then I know I'll probably need surgery.  I honestly doubt that though.  Thanks for asking man!

How's things been with you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Taste just like chicken ?  LOL


  



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good job on your Dead PB!
> 
> Be careful with those 10lb db's


Thanks YM!  Yeah I'm afraid those pink dumbells will tear up my elbow even more .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> 405 really isn't much of a jump from 375 man, I know that you have it in you. Did you feel where in the 375 pull your weakpoint was? In other words did the lift feel easy right off the floor and then locking it out was tough? Or was it a b*tch off the floor but after that it was easy, etc.?


I appreciate the inspiration Mike.  Just a couple of months ago I was scared to death to deadlift, because I have had problems with my lower back in the past.  But I am so happy with my progress, and my back feels MUCH better then it has in years.  But I still am a bit apprehensive to progess too fast.  Baby steps .  I must say when I did 365 a month ago, I had trouble off the floor.  I was very surprised this time that even with minimal back work 375 came off the floor somewhat easy, but it was hard to get the shoulders back.  Now that I feel more comfortable in doing deads with my elbow problem, I plan on incorporating rack pulls into my program again.



			
				Paynne said:
			
		

> How's that elbow doing?


Coming along slower then I had hoped, but I'll be back.... eventually.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2004)

*Monday, September 13th*

*Cardio*

Elliptical Trainer:  aerobic program, level 11, 30 minutes

First 6:00 am workout.  Holy moly, heavy weights are going to be tough this early.  It is nice not having to stress out rushing to the gym after work though ....


----------



## I'm Trying (Sep 13, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Tell me about it.  I was hoping the Buckeyes were going to stop that stuff after last year .  Howabout my pro team?  The Washington Redskins (I know... I grew up in the DC area and was brought up to be a Skins fan, then later I moved to Dayton, OH and fell in love with college football and the Buckeyes).  Terry Bradshaw said it best.... Joe Gibbs has brought organization back to the Redskins organization.
> 
> I plan on just giving the elbow plenty of rest and focus on other movements.  It IS getting better, albeit slowly, but it just needs to recover. No doc can wave a magic wand and make it better.  If it DOESN'T heal after several weeks then I know I'll probably need surgery.  I honestly doubt that though.  Thanks for asking man!
> 
> How's things been with you?



Things have been OK. I'm a BIG Joe Gibbs fan since he owns Tony Stewart's race car. My rotator cuff has taken forever to finally heal and its just about there. Hopefully by Mid November I can go balls to the wall again.   Just rest that elbow and it should heal. Don't get frustrated and start using it and hurt yourself more. I've been tempted to do that but refrained from doing so.
Thanks!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Things have been OK. I'm a BIG Joe Gibbs fan since he owns Tony Stewart's race car. My rotator cuff has taken forever to finally heal and its just about there. Hopefully by Mid November I can go balls to the wall again.   Just rest that elbow and it should heal. Don't get frustrated and start using it and hurt yourself more. I've been tempted to do that but refrained from doing so.
> Thanks!!


Good luck with the rotator cuff Matthew, and here's to a better 2005!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2004)

*Tuesday, September 14th*

*Speed Box Squats*
135 x 5
185 x 2
185 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2

Doing these was a bit tougher at 6:00 am.  My knees don't feel as fluid, but still felt good about the wo.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 15
255 (stack) x 15
255 x 12

*Pulldowns to Front*
90 x 15
105 x 15
120 x 15

Tried a light set of Hammer Strength Rows, but the elbow didn't feel right, so I stopped.

*Spread Eagle Situps*
+10 lbs x 20
+10 lbs x 20
+10 lbs x 20

This journal IS really getting lame.  My fault I guess.  I was apprehensive about starting one, but now I have a hard time in ending it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2004)

> Doing these was a bit tougher at 6:00 am. My knees don't feel as fluid, but still felt good about the wo.



careful squating early in the AM.  Usually the recomendation is to not load up the sping unless you have been up for at least 1 hour.  This is because the disk don't have their own blood supply.  So through diffusion, as you sleep, they gather their nutrients and the get saturated and swell up a bit.  This is why first thing in the AM we are about 1/4 inch taller than we are at the end of the day.  The disks are also vulnerable under compression in this state.  just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, I learn sooo much interesting things from Patrick!! 

I like this journal JD! Keep it going, and nice w/o!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> careful squating early in the AM.  Usually the recomendation is to not load up the sping unless you have been up for at least 1 hour.  This is because the disk don't have their own blood supply.  So through diffusion, as you sleep, they gather their nutrients and the get saturated and swell up a bit.  This is why first thing in the AM we are about 1/4 inch taller than we are at the end of the day.  The disks are also vulnerable under compression in this state.  just thought I'd mention it.


Good info Patrick!  I just meet that criteria.  I get up at 4:30AM, and start my workout at 6:00AM.  When I get back to regular workouts and squating once a week, I might reserve squating for the weekends.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, I learn sooo much interesting things from Patrick!!
> 
> I like this journal JD! Keep it going, and nice w/o!


We are lucky to have a top notch trainer around .


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Early Bird  

Hows the job going ?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice morning workout to get the day going!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hows the job going ?



Thanks for asking Gary.  Very, very, well.  I think I'm going to be very happy here .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice morning workout to get the day going!!!


A little strange working out this early,  but it sure is nice not having to rush to the gym after work....  I think I can do this .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2004)

*Wednesday, September 15th*

Ok, call me stupid but I decided to try a upper body workout.  Hey, it's only 3 days sooner then Rock told me to take off.  I've gotten to the point that in day to day activities I don't even FEEL a problem with my arm.  It's only under stress it feels weird.  I honestly think that a couple of weeks ago, I would have been fine if I had just kept the weights light.  Instead I moved up to 225 for 8.  Dumb, dumb, dumb.  I think I'm back to that point, so here we go.  I must admit, I can feel it slightly afterwards.  No pain, just a slight tingling.  I will rest for 3 days.  If I can't up the weight by 10 lbs without problem, then I'll take another 2 friggin' weeks off.

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

RI = 45 seconds

*Incline Press*
bar x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

RI = 45 seconds

*Close Grip Bench*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

RI = 45 seconds

*Pushdowns*
50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

Damn it felt good to work chest again....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## Paynne (Sep 15, 2004)

Careful man.  Of course you knew we were all going to tell you stuff like that


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2004)

Appreciate the concern guys.... really.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2004)

*Thursday, Spetember 16th*

Powerwalk for 47 minutes.... in the early morning darkness.  Started at 5:40 am .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2004)

*Friday, September 17th*

*Rack Pulls (6" below knee)*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 3
385 x 1
405 x 0

The power rack at my gym sucks.  For rack pulls I have a choice of 6" below the knee (weight is suspended about 3"-4" above the floor), or just above the knee.  When I got to 405, I couldn't even budge the weight.  Thought maybe I had a bad setup, and tried again.  Couldn't move it a bit.  Fuck. I have the feeling, if the weight was on the ground, I could have at least got it moving....

*Front Pulldowns*
90 x 15
105 x 12
120 x 12
135 x 10

Very strict form... rehabbing elbow.

*Hypers*
+50 lbs x 15
+50 lbs x 15
+50 lbs x 15

*Crunches*
50, 50, 50


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Friday, September 17th*
> 
> *Rack Pulls (6" below knee)*
> 135 x 8
> ...


Hey JD,

What's the diff between starting  below the knee or above the knee ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2004)

Well below the knee is a hell of a lot harder .  My complaint is that 6" below is practically a full deadlift.  Slightly above the knee is too short a range of motion.  A 'real' power rack offers 2" increments.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2004)

This is my last entry in this journal.  Hopefully I'll rebound from this injury and be back stronger then ever.  Once I do, I'll open a new journal.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2004)

After some struggles I'm finally ready to start posting my workouts again.  It would appear that my elbow problems are something I'm going to have to deal with for the long term, but I'd guesstimate I'm about 90%.  The last couple of months have taught me a few things.  Although I think I have always exhibited good form, meticulous form is needed if I don't want to have a serious set back.  Also, at least for now, I have to eliminate several movements that I loved to do.  Incline presses (my favorite all time movement  ), CG bench, BB curls, skullcrushers, dips, chins and even heavy pulldowns are just out of the question.

The really good news is that for whatever reason flat bench, Hammer Strength incline, seated DB presses, HS shoulder press, front raises, side laterals, squats, deadlifts, rack pulls, SLDL's, bent over rows, good mornings, and hyperextensions are all fair game.  Seated pulley rows, pulldowns, hammer curls, are ok if keep ultra strict and in the 8-15 rep range.

At least for now.... Jersey's back.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome back JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2004)

I'll post a few of my last workouts.

*Friday, October 15th*

*Bench*
bar x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 5
265 x 4

*Hammer Strength Incline*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
260 x 10

*Pec Deck*
90 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

43 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Jake!  I've been following your wo's.  You are the real deal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2004)

*Saturday, October 16th*

*Box Squat*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
265 x 3
295 x 2
315 x 1 
*325 x 1 PR*
Stoked about these.  Box set to just under parallel.  On all sets I came down and momentarily paused on the box, then drove it up.  Awesome wo for me anyway.

*SLDL*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
*295 x 5 PR*

*Leg Extensions*
155 x 12
215 x 12
260 x 13

55 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2004)

*Sunday, October 17th *  

*Bent Row*
bar x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6
255 x 5

*Pulldowns*
90 x 15
120 x 10
135 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 9

*Seated Pulley Row*
90 x 10
120 x 8
150 x 8
180 x 8
210 x 5

*Hypers*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

50 minutes


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks JD.  Hopefully things will look up for you(and me lol).  Legs are my favorite training day, and now I cant train them.. you should feel lucky  

Nice PR's.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey , Hey , Hey  JD ! 

Welcome back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks guys, it feels good to be posting again. Why can't you train legs Jake? I must of missed that.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like your strength is still good!!!

Man, OSU has gone to the shits these past couple of weeks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, JD's back. Welcome back buddy. Nice w/o's already!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

Nice lifts Jersey!

Even though you can't do some exercises you like - you still have a lot to choose from that you can do!

BTW - what's up with OSU?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2004)

P-funk:  Yeah, the Bucks have truly gone to shit this year.  Oh well.  It takes the off years to really make one savor the good years.

Rock:  It was our PM exchange that convinced me to post my wo's again.  Thanks man!  As far as the good wo's... well you know I have some help .

YM:  Bastard  .  You know what's wrong... they suck.  November 20th my friend, is their chance to redeem the whole season  (at least to us Buckeye fans!).


----------



## Paynne (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome back JD.  I bet it feels good to be in the gym again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2004)

*Tuesday, October 19th*

*Bench*
bar x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8
250 x 7.5 (just missed 8)

Was really shooting for 8 reps on the last set.  No spotter but 7 went up well so I tried another.  Nope.  My bench has three levels of pins, so I just threw it back on the second tier.

*Hammer Strength Incline*
100 x 8
170 x 8
210 x 8
*280 x 10 PR * (3 plates per side)

*Pec Fly (Rear Delt Machine)*
95 x 12
105 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12


In and out in 39 minutes.  Now doing my workouts at 6:00 am.  Took a little getting used to, but I'm starting to like getting it done early.  I have adjusted my workouts to do heavy squats and deads on the weekends only however, when my body is looser and I'm not in such a hurry to get done.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 19, 2004)

JD,

Nice wo    Especially on the PB !! Don't ya love it .  I like the early morning wo's too.  Do you eat before your wo?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 19, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> YM:  Bastard  .  You know what's wrong... they suck.  November 20th my friend, is their chance to redeem the whole season  (at least to us Buckeye fans!).



  I know   

Nice BENCH today Jersey!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Welcome back JD.  I bet it feels good to be in the gym again.


Thanks Paynne.  I never quit the gym altogether though (are you crazy ).  I did plenty of lower body stuff, and the last few weeks started benching again.  Started at 135 x 12 for three sets and added weight each workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> JD,
> 
> Nice wo    Especially on the PB !! Don't ya love it .  I like the early morning wo's too.  Do you eat before your wo?


Yeah I do like it.  I get up at 4:30 am each morning and eat around 5:00 am.  This really is the only thing I DON'T like about working out so early.  I still find it difficult to down a huge bowl of oatmeal and 7 egg whites/2 whole eggs that early, then wo on a full stomach.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I know


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey your doing awesome. Help or no help, IMO it all comes down to YOU! Elbow holding up?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2004)

Rock - thanks, at my age I need all the help I can get . 

Elbow is holding up great.  My back wo on Sunday actually caused my arm to ache a few hours later and into the next day.  I thought 'oh, shit'.  On Tuesday morning it still felt strange, and I was due to bench.  The bench wo was one of the best I've had yet, and ever since the elbow has felt super.  I can't figure that out. 

Just today my doc gave me a script for an MRI, and it's pre-certified by my insurance company so I'll get that done and see what's up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2004)

*Wednesday, October 20th*

*Good Mornings*
bar x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 3

First few sets I used a rounded back and went to parallel.  After that, I switched to an arched back with reduced ROM.  Still trying to get the form down with these.

*Pulldowns*
90 x 15
105 x 12
120 x 12
135 x 10

Strict form.  No rocking or momemtum used.  Focused on pulling with the lats.  Of course that's the way it should be done, but I seem to be in the minority at my gym .  Again, must use tight form especially here to protect the elbow.

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
*260 x 10 PR*

*Side Laterals*
20's x 12
25's x 12
30's x 12

*Crunches (Ab Roller)*
75, 75

In and out in 42 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Wednesday, October 20th*
> 
> *Good Mornings*
> bar x 8
> ...



That Shoulder Press is CRAZY!!!   260 x 10


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 20, 2004)

JD,


Man you are really pumping out the PR's


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That Shoulder Press is CRAZY!!!   260 x 10


Thanks YM.  You realize it is one of those sissy Hammer Strength machines .  I like using it for now since I don't need to stabilize the weight like a military.  I think I may be ready to try DB presses again though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> JD,
> Man you are really pumping out the PR's


Yeah I think backing off for awhile has helped.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 21, 2004)

Great W/O and congrats on the PR!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks YM.  You realize it is one of those sissy Hammer Strength machines .  I like using it for now since I don't need to stabilize the weight like a military.  I think I may be ready to try DB presses again though.




Those "sissy" HS machines come in handy once in a while    Good luck with the DB's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great W/O and congrats on the PR!


Damn Rock. After viewing your back avi, it is obvious why you are deadlifting 405!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Those "sissy" HS machines come in handy once in a while    Good luck with the DB's.


I was just kidding YM  .  The HS vertical incline press has always been a favorite of mine.  Right now, it is a god send.  Regular BB inclines put too much stress on my elbow/forearm area. The HS alleviates that, but I still get a good 'upper chest' wo.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2004)

*Friday, October 22nd*

*Bench*
bar x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 5
*280 x 4 PR*

Damn. Awesome bench wo for me.  All very clean reps.  Had some trouble locking out the 4th rep on the last set, but I maintained my form throughout. 

*Hammer Strength Incline Press *  
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 8
*300 x 7 PR*

*Pec Deck*
90 x 10
105 x 10
120 x 10
135 x 10

In and out in 45 minutes


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice PR.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Friday, October 22nd*
> 
> *Bench*
> bar x 8
> ...


Damn JD ! 

is it the early morning workouts or the time off  or have you just been slacking off til now ?   Incredible job !   You'll be repping 300 + in bench soon


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2004)

Geeeeeeez Jersey - your weights are FLYING up!!!   Nice going!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2004)

I must fess up guys.  I have been using "the breakfast of champions" (and it ain't Cheerio's) starting 3 weeks ago. 

If you are curious about it, please PM me.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2004)

You Devil you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2004)

*Saturday, October 23rd*

*Squat*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 2
*355 x 1 PR*
225 x 12

Deep squats, wide stance, upper quad lower then knee level.  The 355 set, I _barely_ squeezed it out, but I went way deep.  Saw those squiggly, circular thingy's when pushing up.  Is that a bad thing?

*SLDL*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3

*Single Leg Extension*
80 x 10/10
105 x 10/10
130 x 8/8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2004)

I like those squiggly, circular things  ........ LOL

Nice lifts AGAIN!!!


----------



## Paynne (Oct 24, 2004)

circular squiglys = 110% effort   Either that or you're about to pass out


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2004)

*Monday, October 25th*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 9

Don't know if it was because it's Monday or what, but I felt like crap this morning.  Wasn't into the wo, and worse my elbow ached some.  My previous bench wo may have been too much for my arm.

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 8
*320 x 6 PR*

Damn, I just keep improving on this movement. 

*One Arm DB Extensions*
20 x 12/12
25 x 12/12
30 x 12/12
35 x 12/12


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 25, 2004)

Looks like a great w/o JD. Take care of that elbow though. Mine was hurting today during bench also.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice workout JD.  Careful with the elbow man!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the concern guys. It feels good this morning, but I'm going to take a few days off just in case.

Tomorrow morning at 7:00 am I'm getting the MRI done.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2004)

You're turning into a MONSTER - Jersey !!!     The weights keep going "up and up and up........."


----------



## maddog1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Jersey is gettin' jacked  
Nice work, keep it goin' You should be able to hit a 350 bench soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2004)

Hardly YM, though I am definitely bulking up .

I hope MD, but I'm afraid my tendonitis problem is going to hold me back. I was ok up until now, but now that everything has kicked in, the injury is coming back, which really sucks.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hardly YM, though I am definitely bulking up .
> 
> I hope MD, but I'm afraid my tendonitis problem is going to hold me back. I was ok up until now, but now that everything has kicked in, the injury is coming back, which really sucks.


That does suck ! Speedy recovery JD


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hardly YM, though I am definitely bulking up .
> 
> I hope MD, but I'm afraid my tendonitis problem is going to hold me back. I was ok up until now, but now that everything has kicked in, the injury is coming back, which really sucks.


Dude, we need to figure something out for you! Would it help to dump Bench for awhile and work with DB's?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hardly YM, though I am definitely bulking up .
> 
> I hope MD, but I'm afraid my tendonitis problem is going to hold me back. I was ok up until now, but now that everything has kicked in, the injury is coming back, which really sucks.



Damn Jersey!!   Like Rock said - You could probably work around it ....      I've given up on BB and DB presses for about 5 weeks but I do Hammer Strength Presses and Dips.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I might have made it sound worse then it is.  I just meant I probably need to back off on the weight, rather then try to hit it hard.  I've tried DB bench and to be honest, it seems worse.  Just whipping those DBs into position is uncomfortable, and the 'squeeze' at the top doesn't feel good.  The bar is actually better.  Depending on how my next BB bench wo goes, I may switch to HS inclines only.  

Had the MRI on Wednesday and I'll discuss with my doc on November 2nd.  I get this funny feeling surgery is going to be recommended.  I looked at the film (like I know jack), but I swear the area where I hurt looks weird.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Well good luck with that! Let me know what's going on, maybe I need an MRI too, though I don't know what kind of surgery they can do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2004)

*Thursday, October 28th*

*Box Squats*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
*315 x 3 PR*
225 x 13 (no box)

Still not used to doing heavy squats at 6:00 am... but this wasn't bad.  Box was set to just parallel or slightly below.  Last set of 225, eliminated the box and went deep with a wide stance.

*Leg Extensions* 
150 x 15
180 x 15
210 x 15

*Seated Calf Raise*
130 x 15
130 x 15
130 x 15
130 x 13 (right calf cramped up.... ouch!)

In and out in 35 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Thursday, October 28th*
> 
> *Box Squats*
> bar x 10
> ...



Congrats on the PR!!

Nice quick workout!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Way to go JD , another PR


----------



## Paynne (Oct 29, 2004)

At 6am I'd probably sit down on the box and fall asleep


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> At 6am I'd probably sit down on the box and fall asleep


The first time I tried it.... I did!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> The first time I tried it.... I did!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2004)

*Friday, October 29th*

*Bench*
bar x 12
135 x 12
155 x 10
205 x 10
245 x 9.5 (no spotter, on the 10th rep had to throw the bar back on the 2nd tier pins)
235 x 9
225 x 9

Haven't tried a higher volume bench wo like this in a while. It was obvious that my endurance has dropped off.

*Hammer Strength Incline*
100 x 9
150 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 8
190 x 15

Fronts delts and where the pec ties into the delts were burning like hell after this last set.  Damn, talk about a pump.  I don't normally train for a pump, and this was wicked.

*Pec Deck*
105 x 10
120 x 10

In and out in 45 minutes


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

Great w/o. How's the elbow? Can't wait till I can get 10 reps with 245  I'm outta the gym again for a bit


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2004)

Elbow again Rock?  Damn it is frustrating isn't it?  

After this wo my elbow felt good.  I can feel it, but not bad at all.  This is what confuses me.  One time it hurts, then it doesn't.  I was playing with my dog a few days ago, and she jumped up and pushed down on my extended arm.  It stung like hell for a few minutes, and hurt for a couple of days.  Something wrong with that picture.  Then today I bench, and it feels good .


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Do you guys use wraps ?  I use one at work on my left forearm and it seems to help in the fight against grocery store elbow . LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 29, 2004)

I hear you JD. Same with me. But when it feels like it does now, I know it's going to just get worse if I don't rest it.

Gary- I don't use wraps any longer. Because my arm hurts even when I do Bi's too and can't wear wraps for bi's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Do you guys use wraps ?


I love Santa Fe chicken wraps... OH you mean wrist wraps .  I use both spandex type wrist wraps, and also a forearm strap common for tennis elbow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2004)

*Saturday, October 30th*

No weights.  Powerwalk for 43 minutes on indoor track.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I love Santa Fe chicken wraps... OH you mean wrist wraps . I use both spandex type wrist wraps, and also a forearm strap common for tennis elbow.


 Chicken wraps .  

I really think the forearm wrap helps me at work. . What is a Powerwalk exactly ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What is a Powerwalk exactly ?


Means trying to keep up with my wife.

Seriously, a brisk walk.  A 14 minute per mile, or under, pace.  Doesn't sound fast, but try it on a measured course and time yourself.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 31, 2004)

God damn, 245x10 is an awesome bench.  I think thats around my 1RM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks Mono.  Not there quite yet, half reps don't count .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2004)

*Sunday, October 31st*

_Happy Halloween!!!_

Rode exercise bike for 5 minutes, 100 rpm.

*Conventional Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 1
*405 x 1 PR*

YES!  This has been a goal of mine for a while now. 

*Pulldowns*
90 x 20
105 x 20
105 x 20

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
110 x 8
160 x 8
200 x 8
240 x 8
*280 x 9 PR* (3 plates each side)

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 15
25's x 15
25's x 15

61 minutes.  Took a little more time today.  It's nice not having to rush thru a workout before going to work.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2004)

*MORE PR's !!!!!*


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome job JD. Doing 405 feels good doesn't it!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2004)

Every workout seems like a PR!!!!   Great lifts this weekend Jersey!!   

What a weekend of college football!!!    Look out for MSU next weekend ... they scared us on Saturday


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the support guys!  

Yes Rock, 405 felt GREAT. I probably could have done another set with a few more pounds, but I decided to end it on a 'for sure' positive note.

YM, yeah OSU has some problems.  On a high note a couple of freshman players are starting to look really good.  Ted Ginn in particular, unbelievable speed.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

4 plates.....nice!!


----------



## Var (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice lifts, JD!  

Whats up y'all?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

VAR who?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

*Monday, November 1st*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 10
225 x 10 

Got brave.  This is the first time I've tried a free bar incline press in almost 3 months.  Elbow feels fine... for now.  

*CG Bench*
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 20

*One Arm Extensions*
20 x 15/15
25 x 15/15
30 x 15/15
35 x 11/11

*Crunches (Ab Roller)*
75, 75

In and out in 50 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Nice lifts, JD!
> 
> Whats up y'all?


OMG!!!! I have been visited by the elusive Var .  What's up man?!?!?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> VAR who?


SO HOW WAS VEGAS P???? DO TELL.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> SO HOW WAS VEGAS P???? DO TELL.



It was a lot of fun.  We had some great laughs.  Everyone got to watch me get drunk and make an ass out of myself.  Everyone that came to brunch got to watch me eat like a horse....plate after plate of al you can eat buffet.  And those lucky ones that went to the dance dlub with us got to see me shake my tail feather.  I worked out with Premier.  I hung out with everyone and everyone was really cool.  We got to meet Marisuz Pudjanoski (sp??) and Bill Kazmier, which was a big hightlight for Premeir and I.  Got to see lots of hot figure chicks (and Britchick  ).  it was fun.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah man, that sounded like a great time.  I probably could have survived without seeing you shaking your tail feather, but meeting Mariusz Pudzianowski and Bill Katzmaier?  Awesome.


----------



## Var (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> VAR who?


----------



## Var (Nov 1, 2004)

Whats up guys?  I finally have internet at home, so i'll be around to annoy you all on a regular basis.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Monday, November 1st*
> Got brave.  This is the first time I've tried a free bar incline press in almost 3 months.  Elbow feels fine... for now.



   Good news!!    Don't go and throw on 315 now


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome w/o JD. Your strength and muscle endurance is great


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2004)

Guess what guys.  My MRI showed... NO tendon inflammation, NO ligament damage, NO evidence of epicondylitis.  Bone marrow and muscle signal intensity is normal, bicep and brachialis tendon insertion is normal.  Flexor and extensor insertions are normal also.

The only observation is that there is a 'patchy edema' and a small amount of physiologic fluid in the joint which indicates early degenerative reaction.  In otherwords, arthritis.

The only thing the MD could offer is ultrasound treatments 3 x a week for 6 weeks.  Not sure if I'll bother.  He believes I just need to rest it more, and he may be right.  At this point it isn't getting worse, but its not getting better.  I'll probably finish out this cycle, then take some time off from ALL pressing and pulling movements.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

Do the ultra sound man.  Ultra sound and stim are a good thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah I'll check into it.  Not sure how much insurance covers.  I think it is a $15 co-pay each time I go.  Maybe I'll try it for a few weeks and see if it helps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Mine was a $35 co-pay each time. I'm not going anymore because with the help I still couldn't lift the way I wanted to obviously. Either way you decide, good luck!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Guess what guys.  My MRI showed... NO tendon inflammation, NO ligament damage, NO evidence of epicondylitis.  Bone marrow and muscle signal intensity is normal, bicep and brachialis tendon insertion is normal.  Flexor and extensor insertions are normal also.
> 
> The only observation is that there is a 'patchy edema' and a small amount of physiologic fluid in the joint which indicates early degenerative reaction.  In otherwords, arthritis.
> 
> The only thing the MD could offer is ultrasound treatments 3 x a week for 6 weeks.  Not sure if I'll bother.  He believes I just need to rest it more, and he may be right.  At this point it isn't getting worse, but its not getting better.  I'll probably finish out this cycle, then take some time off from ALL pressing and pulling movements.



I guess that is GOOD and BAD news.       Maybe you can do a 1 on/1 off program for a while ??   Good Luck Jersey!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Mine was a $35 co-pay each time. I'm not going anymore because with the help I still couldn't lift the way I wanted to obviously. Either way you decide, good luck!


Yeah, I don't think it'll help much, but I'll never know if I don't try.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I guess that is GOOD and BAD news.       Maybe you can do a 1 on/1 off program for a while ??   Good Luck Jersey!!


Exactly YM.  It WAS good news.  Obviously if it were serious, the MRI would have shown damage.  The confusing part is, why does it hurt?  Even arthritis doesn't explain it.  Why did a few months ago I could barely bend my arm, and even today certain motions cause a painful twinge?  Oh well, guess I just have to live with it.  As long as I can bench, squat and deadlift (or their variations), I'll be happy .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 3rd*

*Speed Box Squats*
bar x 8
135 x 5
185 x 3
215 x 2
215 x 2
215 x 2
215 x 2
215 x 2
215 x 2
215 x 2
215 x 2

Box set to just below parallel.  Rest intervals 30 seconds.  Was breathing like a wild banshee after this. 

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
*325 x 3 PR*

Lower back had an intense pump after the speed squats.  It was almost painful to do the SLDL's, so I kept the warm up sets low rep.  I can tell this is a pump due to probably dbol, since 10 minutes after my workout, my lower back feels fine.  Yesterday was my last day of dbol btw.  

*Crunches (Ab Roller)*
55, 55, 55

In and out in 45 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

JD,
Another PR, damn !  
So whats after the dbol ? I haven't a clue when it comes to those type of things


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2004)

Gary, check your PM.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2004)

Awesome PR buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Wednesday, November 3rd*
> 
> *Speed Box Squats*
> ...............
> ...




Gotta love short RI's and speed sets!!!     Nice work here Jersey!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 4, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Exactly YM.  It WAS good news.  Obviously if it were serious, the MRI would have shown damage.  The confusing part is, why does it hurt?  Even arthritis doesn't explain it.  Why did a few months ago I could barely bend my arm, and even today certain motions cause a painful twinge?  Oh well, guess I just have to live with it.  As long as I can bench, squat and deadlift (or their variations), I'll be happy .



AMEN!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2004)

*Thursday, November 4th*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5 (last rep, 1 sec pause)
225 x 5 (last rep, 1 sec pause)
245 x 5 (last rep, 1 sec pause)
*275 x 6 PR * 

Had a spotter last set.  I without a doubt did 275 x 5 no problem, which is a PR, but on the 6th the spotter put his index fingers under the bar mid-way.  Pretty sure I got 6, but there is an element of doubt .  Felt extremely strong.

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 8
*330 x 7 PR*

After doing my first BB incline earlier this week in a few months, and feeling strong, I have confidence that the HS version is pretty effective.

*Pec Deck Flyes*
90 x 15
105 x 15
120 x 15

In and out in 42 minutes.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2004)

Damn JD !! You should rename your journal to Jersey's PR Journal  !!

275 x 6 in bench press is a wet dream for me !!!! 

I 'll have to check out this hammer strength thing sounds interesting .

Great Job  !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Gary!  Here is the Hammer Strength Incline.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

> but on the 6th the spotter put his index fingers under the bar mid-way. Pretty sure I got 6, but there is an element of doubt . Felt extremely strong



UGh...that drives me crazy!!!  Don't touch the bar unless it is coming back down!!

How did your elbow feel?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I know, most people don't know how to spot.  Elbow didn't bother me, but it did 'crack' on a couple of reps during the last set.  What that means, I have no idea.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

AWESOME!!!! 275 x 1 is a wet dream for me Gary, LOL. Great job Jersey. So the HS Incline doesn't hurt your elbow? It seemed to tweak mine even more. I never know how to arrange the seat on that thing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2004)

Dang Jersey - Pretty soon you are going to have 8 plates on the HS Machine!!!  Wow!!!!!!   You could probably do it now considering you got 330 x 7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So the HS Incline doesn't hurt your elbow? It seemed to tweak mine even more. I never know how to arrange the seat on that thing.


The HS incline is a LOT easier on my elbow then the BB variety.  Not sure why though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Dang Jersey - Pretty soon you are going to have 8 plates on the HS Machine!!!


That's my goal  .  I probably could eek out a couple of reps with 8 plates, but I'm shooting for at least 5.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That's my goal  .  I probably could eek out a couple of reps with 8 plates, but I'm shooting for at least 5.



What in the world are you doing up at 4:47AM on a Saturday ???



Are you tailgating for the big MSU/OSU game in your own backyard   ???


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 6, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yellowmoomba*
> _Dang Jersey - Pretty soon you are going to have 8 plates on the HS Machine!!!_





			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That's my goal  . I probably could eek out a couple of reps with 8 plates, but I'm shooting for at least 5.


You'll get a workout just loading the machine


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What in the world are you doing up at 4:47AM on a Saturday ???
> 
> 
> 
> Are you tailgating for the big MSU/OSU game in your own backyard   ???


I'm crazy like that . 

What did I tell you about Ted Ginn just last week?  OSU offense still sucked, but he single handedly won that game.  Speed kills.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey JD on the Hammer Strength machine do you just count the plates? Or do you count the apparatus as well?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

*Saturday, November 6th*

*Rack Pulls*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 3
405 x 2
450 x 0

Plates elevated 6" off the floor.  Even though it was easier then conventional, I felt I was in a 'deadspot', and found it hard to get the weight moving.  Couldn't even budge 450.

*Pulldowns*
90 x 20
105 x 15
105 x 15

*Hypers*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey JD on the Hammer Strength machine do you just count the plates? Or do you count the apparatus as well?


Hey Mike.  I count the 'starting weight' of 10 lbs.  So everything I listed thus far, if you subtract 10, would be the plates only.  

Thanks for dropping by .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I'm crazy like that .
> 
> What did I tell you about Ted Ginn just last week?  OSU offense still sucked, but he single handedly won that game.  Speed kills.



#7 is fast!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2004)

*Sunday, November 7th*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6
225 x 8

Maybe could have done 7 on the 245 set, but I didn't have a spotter and was alone in the gym.  Getting pinned may have ruined my morning.  Instead, I took a short rest and did a drop set with 225.

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 7

*Front Raises*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Jersey - How are you breaking up your workouts these days ?   Push/Pull/Legs ??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2004)

It's a continually evolving process .  Basically I do back one day, then flat bench - HS inclines - pec flyes.  Take a day off, then legs, and the next day incline press and shoulders.  Take a day off and repeat.  As you can see, my workouts are very low volume, and I haven't done direct arm work since I hurt my elbow.  I have a weird principle of working chest twice a week, and everything else once a week.  Seems to work for me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> It's a continually evolving process .  Basically I do back one day, then flat bench - HS inclines - pec flyes.  Take a day off, then legs, and the next day incline press and shoulders.  Take a day off and repeat.  As you can see, my workouts are very low volume, and I haven't done direct arm work since I hurt my elbow.  I have a weird principle of working chest twice a week, and everything else once a week.  Seems to work for me.




  Interesting 

Speaking of interesting - did you see this :
OHIO STATE


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 9, 2004)

> BB Incline Press
> bar x 10
> 135 x 8
> 155 x 8
> ...


Your strength is getting out of control JD! Damn man, talk about impressive incline strength. I can't get over this! 245 for 6 and 225 for 8? That's awesome bud, keep it up.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

You cant even do tricep work?  Or you just choose not to?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Speaking of interesting - did you see this :
> OHIO STATE


Ouch!  I suspect the truth lays somewhere in between.  Clarett had a score to settle with OSU, but I definitely believe the part about the 'academic advisor'.  I also believe it happens at all big time college programs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Your strength is getting out of control JD! Damn man, talk about impressive incline strength. I can't get over this! 245 for 6 and 225 for 8? That's awesome bud, keep it up.


Thanks Mike.  Coming from you, that is a real compliment.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You cant even do tricep work?  Or you just choose not to?


Direct tricep work is the absolute worst thing right now for my elbow.  Trust me, I LOVE close grips, skullcrushers and extensions.  I don't seem to have a problem doing standing one arm extensions, but the rest send me to the ice and motrin.

I have to rely on good ole normal grip bench pressing to build my triceps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Direct tricep work is the absolute worst thing right now for my elbow.  Trust me, I LOVE close grips, skullcrushers and extensions.  I don't seem to have a problem doing standing one arm extensions, but the rest send me to the ice and motrin.
> 
> I have to rely on good ole normal grip bench pressing to build my triceps.


Good man!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 9th*

5 minute warm up on exercise bike.  100 RPM.

*Squats*
bar x 10
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 6
315 x 4
*365 x 1 PR*
*225 x 16 PR*

Still feeling weird doing heavy squats at 6 am, but damn this was a good wo (for me).  I think I'm more proud of the 225 x 16 set, since I was thinking of YM and his 225 x 20.  My endurance gave out before my strength.

*Leg Extensions*
160 x 10
180 x 10
225 x 10
255 x 13

Had planned to do calves afterwards, but was running late and had to cut it short.

In and out in 41 minutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

congrats on the PR's. Those high rep squats are killers


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

Good Stuff Jersey!!!  225 x 16 is great    It's definately an endurance test


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

JD,

You got to love it    Congrats  !! You deserve it, you put in the time and effort . devotion!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

I love 20rep sets of squats.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 10th*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8
260 x 7
245 x 8

Not a good day in Jerseyland. Elbow didn't feel good at all.  Oh well, I'll see how it recovers, but I think I need to back off.  I had my physical therapy 'evaluation' yestersday.  Nothing noteworthy, but one interesting thing.  They used a device to test my gripping strength.  Right arm I measured 110 lbs, left arm only 60 lbs.  The therapist said that device directly involves the muscles, tendons and ligaments on the inside of my arm.  The area that bothers me the most. 

*Hammer Strength Incline*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 8
340 x 5

*Pec Dec Flyes*
90 x 15
105 x 15
120 x 15


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

> Right arm I measured 110 lbs, left arm only 60 lbs. The therapist said that device was directly involving the area I said bothers me the most.



that thing is so cool.  you shuold get the captin's of crush grippers from ironmind.  the trainer starts at 100lbs of force and then they go all they way up to over 300lbs of force (level 4...which only like 5 people have ever closed).

Anyway, sounds like tendonitis which is keeping you from griping hard.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2004)

Whatever it is, it sucks .


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

ice for 20min. post workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2004)

I've been icing it post workout for 15-20 minutes whether it bothers me or not, for several weeks now...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry JD


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm trying HIT now to see if that might be easier on my elbow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2004)

Good luck with HIT Rock.  I've known about HIT for years, and have never been tempted to try it.  Mainly that was due to some of the hardcore HIT guys going a bit insane with it.  Like working chest once every 2 or 3 weeks or some BS.

But DD does HIT right, and the philosophy behind it makes sense.  If you go all out, balls to the wall every wo, then you need low volume and a lot of rest.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Wednesday, November 10th*
> 
> *Bench*
> bar x 10
> ...




You're still strong Jersery!   Take care of that elbow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2004)

*Friday, November 12th*

*Cardio*

Elliptical machine, 25 minutes, level 8, aerobic program.

Haven't done cardio much the last 5 weeks.  Shame on me. I was up to 30 minutes, level 12 but I decided to take it easy first time back on the elliptical.  Felt very good.

*Spread Eagle Sit-Ups*
bw x 25
bw x 20

Another exercise I haven't done much lately.  I remember when people became interested in Westside, there was a lot of talk concerning this ab movement.  Let me tell ya, it is extremely effective.  Seems like no one does them now.  I was doing 3 sets x 20 with a 10 lb medicine ball, but today with no added weight sets of 25 and 20 were plenty with no add'l weight.

*Ab Roller (Denise Austin style)*
60
60
60


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

I will try those spread eagle situps on my next ab day.
Do you find it humerous, that there was a Westside movement, and now there is an HIT movement?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you find it humerous, that there was a Westside movement, and now there is an HIT movement?


What are you talking about, LOL    Don't forget the P/RR/S movement too!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh yea, p/rr/s too.  Forgot about that one.. but it wasnt like a 'fad' like the others.  In the end, I dont think anyone will stick to HIT.  Seems that no one likes the one set type of thing 
Dont get me wrong, I hope that it works for the people involved, but I dont know how many will stay following it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oh yea, p/rr/s too.  Forgot about that one.. but it wasnt like a 'fad' like the others.  In the end, I dont think anyone will stick to HIT.  Seems that no one likes the one set type of thing
> Dont get me wrong, I hope that it works for the people involved, but I dont know how many will stay following it.


Yeah, well I don't stay with anything other than eating.    I can't do much more than HIT right now though so I don't really have a choice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will try those spread eagle situps on my next ab day.
> Do you find it humerous, that there was a Westside movement, and now there is an HIT movement?


Not really.  I've been at it for quite awhile, and I've seen all kinds of training styles go in and out of vogue. I think it is important to switch up rep range and rest intervals to keep things fresh.  I like the P/RR/S or micro periodization concept, though I like it more for upper body.  When it comes to one rep max for deads and squats, Westside is awesome.  For sheer muscular endurance and strength, there is nothing like HIT and Doggcrapp style training, though it is really difficult to stick with that type of training on a regular basis.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2004)

*Saturday, November 13th*

Warm-up on exercise bike for 5 minutes, 100 rpm.

*Squat*
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 5
*225 x 20 PR*

Man that was tough.  I'm used to going up in weight with lower reps, then backing off to 225 and doing as many reps as I can.  When I started the 225 set, I didn't feel fully warmed up.  At 10, I didn't think I could do 10 more.  But I did.  YM, if you read this, you inspired me to do these 20 rep squat sets.  And you're right, they are awesome.

*SLDL's*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
*315 x 6 PR*

*Leg Extensions*
155 x 12
215 x 12
260 x 15

*Seated Calf Raise*
130 x 20
130 x 20
130 x 20

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, level 8, aerobic program, 30 minutes


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice PR on the squats and SLDL's bud!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

JD,

  20 rep Squats !!!!  I have done them a couple of times. KILLER  STUFF ! 

I have an old book called Super Squats that promoted that type of workout, Have to dig that out .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2004)

NICE JOB JERSEY!!!   I knew you could do it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

GO BLUE!!

 I only know a few OSU fans (you and P-Funk) and few others at work.  I posted the same message in P's journal  

Do you have a prediction ???


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Not really.  I've been at it for quite awhile, and I've seen all kinds of training styles go in and out of vogue. I think it is important to switch up rep range and rest intervals to keep things fresh.  I like the P/RR/S or micro periodization concept, though I like it more for upper body.  When it comes to one rep max for deads and squats, Westside is awesome.  For sheer muscular endurance and strength, there is nothing like HIT and Doggcrapp style training, though it is really difficult to stick with that type of training on a regular basis.


Yeah!! You do man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> GO BLUE!!
> 
> I only know a few OSU fans (you and P-Funk) and few others at work.  I posted the same message in P's journal
> 
> Do you have a prediction ???


 We absolutely suck this year, and Michigan is strong.  My gut feeling is you guys are going to smoke us big time.

BUT, I remember the year OSU was #2 on possibly on their way to a Nat'l championship with Eddie George, Terry Glenn, Orlando Pace, Shawn Springs, etc, etc, and Michigan was barely in the top 25.  Michigan killed us (as if you don't remember this game YM).

So it IS possible... but unlikely.  OSU 24, Michigan 21.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah!! You do man!


Thanks buddy .  I'm never sure which journal of yours I should post in    .


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy .  I'm never sure which journal of yours I should post in    .


Ohhhhh, low blow. LOL. Always the one in my sig


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 16th*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 13
245 x 9

What was I thinking?  No focus. I normally stick to strict ranges, but I just sort of started benching without a plan.  Should have keep the 225 set to 9 or 10, then maxed on the 245 set.

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 10
*300 x 9 PR*

*Pec Deck*
105 x 15
120 x 12
135 x 10

In and out in 41 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh, low blow. LOL. Always the one in my sig


D'oh!!!! I never noticed that.  The one in the sig it is . Wasn't ragging on ya bro, you have a couple of them going.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Tuesday, November 16th*
> 
> *Bench*
> bar x 10
> ...


Short and sweet  The workout I mean   When you gonna quit messing around on the HS incline and put some heavy weights on there ?   way to go JD!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

Good w/o JD! Your always getting PR's on that HS Incline. Great job! I think Gary is flirting with you again "short and sweet". Have you two been passing pics?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good w/o JD! Your always getting PR's on that HS Incline. Great job! I think Gary is flirting with you again "short and sweet". Have you two been passing pics?


I think HIT is warping Rocks mind


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think HIT is warping Rocks mind


Uh-huh. I'm not the one calling JD "short and sweet" LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Uh-huh. I want to be the one calling JD "short and sweet" LOL


 Go for it Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Go for it Rock


Haha, you had me going there for a second.    I've been here at work since 6 this morning (now it's 9pm).


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

Ya'll are crazy.

JD, how many times do you think you could do 225 on the bench?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> We absolutely suck this year, and Michigan is strong.  My gut feeling is you guys are going to smoke us big time.
> 
> BUT, I remember the year OSU was #2 on possibly on their way to a Nat'l championship with Eddie George, Terry Glenn, Orlando Pace, Shawn Springs, etc, etc, and Michigan was barely in the top 25.  Michigan killed us (as if you don't remember this game YM).
> 
> So it IS possible... but unlikely.  OSU 24, Michigan 21.



  I remember 

My prediction:

U/M 24 - OSU 13

Nice Chest workout - 245 x 9 !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have you two been passing pics?


I wouldn't want to scare him off .


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2004)

nice workout, even with a bum elbow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ya'll are crazy.
> 
> JD, how many times do you think you could do 225 on the bench?


Probably 14.  Usually stop 1/2 rep - 1 rep short of failure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 17th*

*Rack Pulls*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 1
405 x 1
405 x 1

*Pulldowns*
90 x 20
105 x 20
120 x 15

*Bent Rows*
135 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

Haven't done these in a long time due to my elbow problems.  Didn't want to overdo it.

*Hypers*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 20

Started PT this week, and have had two sessions.  Some basic exercises, ultrasound and massage.  First night didn't really notice anything, but last night it definitely was soothing.  I plan to try it for a few weeks and see if it helps.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

JD,

your rack pulls and bent rows are impressive.  I know we are about the same height but what are weighing in at ?  PM if you don't want it posted or no PM if its none my


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm not ashamed.  As of this morning 223 lbs.  Been on a bulk so I'm not concerned with BF right now.  I'm somewhere in between 15-17%.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I'm not ashamed. As of this morning 223 lbs. Been on a bulk so I'm not concerned with BF right now. I'm somewhere in between 15-17%.


HMMMM  ... must of missed that . I know when you started the journal you were in maintenance.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

4 months ago when I started the journal,  I said "Right now I???m basically on a maintenance diet averaging 3,000-3,500 calories a day with a 40% protein/30% carb/30% fat breakdown."

Starting 6 weeks ago, I'm averaging more like 4,000-4,500 calories a day.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

Damn, your heavy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

How tall are you JD? Your 3lbs heavier than me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How tall are you JD? Your 3lbs heavier than me



 

He's 37 lbs heavier than me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, your heavy!


A good portion of that is my ass   .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How tall are you JD? Your 3lbs heavier than me


When someone asks I always say 6' cuz I'm not 6'1".  My exact height is 6' 3/4"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> He's 37 lbs heavier than me


That's why I know you're a stud  .


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> When someone asks I always say 6' cuz I'm not 6'1".  My exact height is 6' 3/4"


  I'm actually 5'11 3/4".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2004)

Keep up with the ultrasounds and massages


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey JD, long time ah?


How've you been?  I hope all is well.

I am just lurking around to see what you're up to...

Have a great day!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey JD, long time ah?
> 
> How've you been?  I hope all is well.
> 
> ...


Yo Tony!  It has been awhile.  You getting back to working out?  Thanks for dropping by and saying hi.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2004)

*Friday, November 19th*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 11

The combination of ultrasound, massage and simple stretching exercises has definitely helped my elbow problem.  I was a little apprehensive about doing inclines since they seem worse then flat bench.  So I took it easy, then tried to max on the last set without a spotter.  Everything felt good, but later at work after 8 hours of constant keyboard use, the elbow felt tender.  Hmmm....

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
170 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 7

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 12

In and out in 40 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2004)

Hitting it very INTENSE Jersey!!   NICE!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2004)

*GO BLUE*   

I couldn't resist


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2004)

Buckeyes 37, Wolverines 21. 

YES!

What can I say?  It was obvious Michigan had more talent, but today the Buckeyes played with more heart....  It was the perfect end to an otherwise dismal season.  But hey, you guys are Big Ten champs and on the way to Pasadena anyway.  Congratulations!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2004)

hell yeah.....that was a great game.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2004)

Hell yes it was .  That is what the Ohio State-Michigan rivalry is all about.  Best rivalry in college football.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2004)

*Saturday, November 20th*

5 minute warm-up on exercise bike.

*Squats*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 6
315 x 3
245 x 10

Piss poor squats.  I'll spare the details, but yesterday I had some gastro-intestinal problems all day.  I felt ok this morning, but I weighed in almost 4 lbs lighter then usual.  When I started my warm-up sets, I was sweating profusely, and just lacked energy.  Normally follow with SLDL's but I decided to forego them today.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 12
210 x 12
255 x 16

*Seated Calf Raises *  
140 x 20
140 x 20
140 x 20
140 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Buckeyes 37, Wolverines 21.
> 
> YES!
> 
> What can I say?  It was obvious Michigan had more talent, but today the Buckeyes played with more heart....  It was the perfect end to an otherwise dismal season.  But hey, you guys are Big Ten champs and on the way to Pasadena anyway.  Congratulations!



Damn - you guys smoked us yesterday.   Troy Smith and Teddy Ginn played awsome.    Nice win.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Saturday, November 20th*
> Piss poor squats. I'll spare the details, but yesterday I had some gastro-intestinal problems all day. I felt ok this morning, but I weighed in almost 4 lbs lighter then usual. When I started my warm-up sets, I was sweating profusely, and just lacked energy. Normally follow with SLDL's but I decided to forego them today.


Morning JD,

Why do gastro-intestinal problems always happen on leg days ?     Last time i had that it was leg day too !


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

You old farts.. (pun intended)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning JD,
> 
> Why do gastro-intestinal problems always happen on leg days ?     Last time i had that it was leg day too !


Yeah I hate it when the hersey squirts run down my leg.  It tends to clear out the gym .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2004)

Feeling better today   ????


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey, what's going on buddy?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, what's going on buddy?


I'm done.... for awhile anyway.  My wife doesn't believe me either .  I can tell the PT is doing some major good, but trying to bench 275 for reps, and dead over 400 just isn't conducive to a speedy recovery.

I regrouped and decided to take full advantage of the PT and ultrasound for the next 4 weeks.  I am not planning on any upper body weight training until the first of the year, last week of December the latest.  Kinda sucks because I'm probably at my all time strongest, and I know full well I'll lose most of that.  But then I'm also a few weeks away from my 49th birthday, and re-evaluating the importance of 'going heavy'.  I really was interested in trying some USAPL events in my area in the 50-54 age group.  If things go well, then I may still do that.  If not... maybe I'll take up needlepoint.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

That sucks JD but I think your making the right decision! Seriously think about HIT though. I haven't had an elbow problem since I started. Hurts a bit after w/o's sometimes but has not interferred w/ a w/o since I started and it was really bad before I started HIT.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about taking a month off but you said it yourself that PT was working.   Throwing the big weights around like you are it not the best thing (right now).   Hopefully you'll still stay around IM while you're on your break   

Looks like I am going to see some serious Leg Training from you during the next couple weeks


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like I am going to see some serious Leg Training from you during the next couple weeks


You can count on it .


----------



## P-funk (Nov 25, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I'm done.... for awhile anyway.  My wife doesn't believe me either .  I can tell the PT is doing some major good, but trying to bench 275 for reps, and dead over 400 just isn't conducive to a speedy recovery.
> 
> I regrouped and decided to take full advantage of the PT and ultrasound for the next 4 weeks.  I am not planning on any upper body weight training until the first of the year, last week of December the latest.  Kinda sucks because I'm probably at my all time strongest, and I know full well I'll lose most of that.  But then I'm also a few weeks away from my 49th birthday, and re-evaluating the importance of 'going heavy'.  I really was interested in trying some USAPL events in my area in the 50-54 age group.  If things go well, then I may still do that.  If not... maybe I'll take up needlepoint.




I would just squat three days a week using percentages (day 1 60-70%; day 2 75-80%; day 3 85-90 or 95%).  That will keep you in good shape while you recover.  Good luck with PT.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2004)

I was planning on 3 days a week, but alternating speed box squats (10 sets of 2, 30 sec RI), box squats (sets of 5 increasing weight each set until I can only do 3), then regular squats going 85-90%.

After reading your suggestion, I think I like your idea better.  Maybe I'll alternate the weeks. 

Thanks for your input Patrick.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would just squat three days a week using percentages (day 1 60-70%; day 2 75-80%; day 3 85-90 or 95%).  That will keep you in good shape while you recover.  Good luck with PT.



Yes - great idea P.  (That's why he's a PT   )

MAYBE you can try some PLYO's too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2004)

The new, all squat, all the time journal begins today .  Yesterday before the feast, it took me 4-1/2 hours to rake the leaves from my backyard to the street curb... that was a pretty decent workout in itself.

*Friday, November 26th*

*Squats*
bar x 10
135 x 10
185 x 8
235 x 13   
235 x 15

First set of 235 I wasn't set up right.  I just couldn't get in the groove and  kept leaning too far forward and struggled.  I was very disappointed with 13 reps. 2nd set was much better, but I was whipped after the first 13 reps.  

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
*255 x 17 PR*

*Hyperextensions*
+35 lbs x 15
+35 lbs x 15
+35 lbs x 15

*Ab Roller Crunches*
50
50
50
50


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> MAYBE you can try some PLYO's too


But I don't have to worry about evading would-be tacklers .  Yeah, I should give that a go to keep things interesting. Definitely going to pick up the cardio.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ...But then I'm also a few weeks away from my 49th birthday, and re-evaluating the importance of 'going heavy'. I really was interested in trying some USAPL events in my area in the 50-54 age group. If things go well, then I may still do that. If not... maybe I'll take up needlepoint.


You make 49 sound like the end of the world  no reason to stop going heavy. Maybe just not all the time. 
USAPL sounds cool ! 50-54 gives you 1-5 years to recoop and get stronger ! 

And of course I see you have a back up plan  

Good Luck JD !


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2004)

Holy crap JD. Awesome weights there, can you walk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You make 49 sound like the end of the world  no reason to stop going heavy. Maybe just not all the time.
> USAPL sounds cool ! 50-54 gives you 1-5 years to recoop and get stronger !


Thanks Gary.  I'm proud of us old guys and the weights we are using.  I don't think I look that strong, and my hair is almost completely gray.  So it's humorous the looks I get from the young guys, and also people my age, when I start repping with 245 on the incline press.  They look at me like 'holy crap!'.  

What I meant though, was that I've always pushed to up my max.  I'm wondering if I've gotten to the point where my connective tissue can't keep up with the strength gains, and problems like my elbow are going to be a regular occurence.  I've always wanted to bench 315, squat 350 and deadlift 400.  I've exceeded all of those goals and am starting to think, especially with a chronic injury, what do I have to prove?  It's hell having a 49 year old body with a 25 year old soul .

Trust me though.  If I can come back 100%, I'll still be going heavy.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. I'm proud of us old guys and the weights we are using. It's humerous the looks I get from the young guys, and also people my age, when I start repping with 245 on the incline press. They look at me like 'holy crap!'. I don't think I look that strong, and my hair is almost completely gray (but thick ).
> 
> What I meant though, was that I've always pushed to up my max. I'm wondering if I've gotten to the point where my connective tissue can't keep up with the strength gains, and problems like my elbow are going to be a regular occurence. I've always wanted to bench 315, squat 350 and deadlift 405. I reached all of those goals and am starting to think, especially with a chronic injury, what do I have to prove? It's hell having a 49 year old body with a 25 year old soul .
> 
> Trust me though. If I can come back 100%, I'll still be going heavy.


AHHHH I understand now  

So do you think the steroids/prohormones  ( i don't remember which it was you used ) are/were part of the "problem" ?

And what the helll are we doing on here this early on a Saturday morning ?! LOL   I have to work so thats my excuse.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Holy crap JD. Awesome weights there, can you walk


My legs were a bit wobbley afterwards, and this morning they are 'good' sore.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> So do you think the steroids/prohormones  ( i don't remember which it was you used ) are/were part of the "problem" ?
> 
> And what the helll are we doing on here this early on a Saturday morning ?! LOL   I have to work so thats my excuse.



Possibly.  But the elbow actually started acting up before I tried anything.  Also, it's ONLY my left elbow that's giving me problems.  Everything else feels solid, no other nagging injuries at all.

I'm an early riser.  As you know, I'm up at 4:30 am during the week, so 6:00 am on weekends is sleeping in for me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice job MR LEGS


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

*Saturday, November 27th*

*Cardio*

Elliptical machine:  aerobic program, level 9, 25 minutes.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 27, 2004)

JD,
Reread your journal finally to catch up. Hope that elbow gets better bro. Great job on the weights!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2004)

You read my WHOLE journal Matt?  I don't think I could read all 22 pages without being bored to tears .  Thanks for the kind words man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2004)

*Sunday, November 28th*

*Squats*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
*275 x 10 PR*

Been fighting a cold lately and didn't think I had 275 for 10 reps in me.  Especially since at the 8th rep a big wad of mucus dropped into my throat, and I had to swallow it before descending on the 9th rep.  Gross shit.     But damn I was happy with that set.  

*Standing Calf Raise*
155 x 15
175 x 15

*Seated Calf Raise*
150 x 18
150 x 16

*Spread Eagle Situps*
+10 lb medicine ball x 20
+10 lb medicine ball x 18
+10 lb medicine ball x 15

Kept the volume lower on purpose since with squatting 3 times a week, I don't need much volume.  I definitely miss following squats with SLDL's.  Hopefully I can incorporate those again soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Good w/o there. Your doing 10 rep squats with like my PB on squats, LOL! Hope you feel better soon. Next time just hock that wad of mucus!


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

Keep up the good work. Its fun to see older people (Im not saying youre old , just older than the average here ) stayig in good physical form. My dad wasnt , and he had a heart attack and he had to go throught that to start paying attention to his diet and his physical health. Anywyas , if you feel that each time you go down some stairs youre about to fall , you know you did a good leg workout. 

Keep up the good work big guy


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2004)

OOh.. nice PR


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Possibly. But the elbow actually started acting up before I tried anything. Also, it's ONLY my left elbow that's giving me problems. Everything else feels solid, no other nagging injuries at all.


I also have a elbow injury ... I know what you feel ... I dont know exactly what is the nature of that elbow injury , but you might want to try some rotator exercises. That did help me a lot , each time I do some shoulders I try to do a few of those rotator exercises .


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> OOh.. nice PR


Whats PR ? sorry for the dumb question


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2004)

Personal Record.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks simbh.  As luck would have it, my gym is located at the top of a long flight of stairs.  So after a good leg workout, it is difficult to descent those stairs .


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Just slide down on your arse, you "older" man you, LOL!!!!


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks simbh. As luck would have it, my gym is located at the top of a long flight of stairs. So after a good leg workout, it is difficult to descent those stairs .


Lol , same thing here . For some reason after a good leg workout , its harder to go down than to go up


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2004)

Way to go JD


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2004)

Pretty soon your gonna be doing 275 x 20


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 29, 2004)

Great job JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 30th*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, level 9, aerobic program, 25 minutes

Elbow is feeling better every day.  Tonight I had a 'subsitute' therapist that gave me a killer massage in that area.  Now I know what Rock is talking about.  Unfortunately, my regular therapist isn't nearly as good doing the deep massage.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

Sup JD.  I'll post this here, but me and P-funk were talking about SF the other day.  What all did he fabricate, besides his lifts?  If you checked out his first journal, then you would see he posted pics of Luke Mueller claiming to be him, and I called him on it.

Did he fabricate the broken leg, because I wouldnt doubt it.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sup JD.  I'll post this here, but me and P-funk were talking about SF the other day.  What all did he fabricate, besides his lifts?  If you checked out his first journal, then you would see he posted pics of Luke Mueller claiming to be him, and I called him on it.
> 
> Did he fabricate the broken leg, because I wouldnt doubt it.



Hey Jake...
Look at the shots of his leg. Does it look like a size of a leg of someone claiming the weight they put up?? Did SF ever say where in California he lives?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

I meant entering and competing in the USAPL California Regionals.  Look at the link, there was no one named Adam. Only THREE lifters were in the 90 kilo (198 lb) category and they were 37, 42 and 68!  None of the lifts in any category corresponded to what he claimed.  In my post right before his about the 'accident', I posted a link to a ton of images of the event and asked was he in the photos.  I believe EVERY lifter was photographed... not one is of Adam.

I think he knew someone would be on to him and made up that even more pathetic story about being injured.  For his sake, I hope so. I wouldn't wish an accident like that on anyone.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Hey Jake...
> Look at the shots of his leg. Does it look like a size of a leg of someone claiming the weight they put up?? Did SF ever say where in California he lives?



Well, size and strength arent really related in that way.. Plus SF is 6'2-6'3" and 200lbs.  So he is skinny.
I dont know where he lives, nor do I care.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Hey Jake...
> Look at the shots of his leg. Does it look like a size of a leg of someone claiming the weight they put up?? Did SF ever say where in California he lives?


I noticed that too.  He is 6'4" so his legs are thin, but the upper leg development does not appear to be even close to someone who can squat that kind of weight.

The only USAPL event on November 13th was the California Regionals, the date he claimed to have competed.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I meant entering and competing in the USAPL California Regionals.  Look at the link, there was no one named Adam. Only THREE lifters were in the 90 kilo (198 lb) category and they were 37, 42 and 68!  None of the lifts in any category corresponded to what he claimed.  In my post right before his about the 'accident', I posted a link to a ton of images of the event and asked was he in the photos.  I believe EVERY lifter was photographed... not one is of Adam.
> 
> I think he knew someone would be on to him and made up that even more pathetic story about being injured.  For his sake, I hope so. I wouldn't wish an accident like that on anyone.



Yea, he is a total fake.  I think EVERYTHING is fabricated.. He is pretty knowlegable in the Westside area though.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 30, 2004)

atleast my weights are legit  Sad but legit.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow , I miss all the excitement.   Buy I don't venture out of the journal forum very often.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 30, 2004)

Huh, I missed this all too.  Loving that massage eh JD?!? LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2004)

Gary and Rock, that's because you guys usually ARE the excitement here at IM.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Gary and Rock, that's because you guys usually ARE the excitement here at IM.


   You hear that Rock    I mean Mr. Excitement ! 

Morning JD


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, he is a total fake.  I think EVERYTHING is fabricated.. He is pretty knowlegable in the Westside area though.



   Do we have a conspiracy therory ???


----------



## Paynne (Dec 1, 2004)

SF is a fake?  I'll have to do a search on what you guys are talking about.  That's a shame, he seems to be so knowledgable.  Why would someone bother telling crap like that?

I used to read everything on this board and haven't had the time to keep up with it 

edit: Just read his journal.  5 days after the incident during which he had 4 surgeries he's online and got jpegs of the xrays posted?  ....and won't be able to post again?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Paynne- Read his first journal too.  You will understand..

Sorry for crowding it up in here JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 1st*

Rode exercise bike 5 minutes for warm-up.

*Squats*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
*315 x 6 PR*

With squatting 3 times a week, I figure I need to keep the volume low.  Everything was a warm-up for the last set.  I still find it tough to squat heavy at 6:00AM, but I felt very strong for the last set.  I must admit, tonight my knees are bugging me a bit.  Not sure if it's because I've squatted to failure for three straight wo's, or because I'm increasing the weight.  Time to get some knee wraps I think.  Please don't take away the last compound movement I can do for awhile .

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 17

*Seated Calf Raise*
150 x 19
150 x 18
150 x 18

*Crunches*
50 
50
50


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

great squats JD.

you may want to take a cumulative fatigue approach on the squats since they are going 3 times a week and work in percentages.  Like try and squat 315/3x5 or somthing like that.  Just an idea.  save the CNS a bit.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

Bad ass bro. Nice w/o. Keep it up dude!. Did I miss why you are squating 3x's a week?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

Great workout JD !


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

Great w/o JD! I want to hook up with you sometime and talk about powerlifting since your pretty knowledgable!

Gary, I agree. We ARE the exciting ones here!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great squats JD.
> 
> you may want to take a cumulative fatigue approach on the squats since they are going 3 times a week and work in percentages.  Like try and squat 315/3x5 or somthing like that.  Just an idea.  save the CNS a bit.


Thanks Patrick, as always, good suggestion.  I'm going to mix in box squats and speed box squats also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2004)

IT-  Well since I'm foregoing all upper body movements for 5-6 weeks, I decided to work legs and abs only.  Hopefully the squatting will help me keep lean mass.

Gary- Thanks!

Rock- Me knowledgeable about powerlifting?  I know a little about it, but I'm no SF .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Patrick, as always, good suggestion.  I'm going to mix in box squats and speed box squats also.



Good idea!!

Nice Squats Jersey.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2004)

*Friday, December 3rd*

Warm-up:  Exercise bike 100 RPM for 5 minutes

*Speed Box Squats*
bar x 5
135 x 5
185 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
30 second RI's

Man these were tough... and I love it.  I've done a straight 20 reps with 225, so it seems lightweight to do sets of 2 with the same weight.  On the box though, when you momentarily pause then explode up, it is very taxing.  Not at first, but the last few sets were difficult.

*Leg Curls*
60 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

*Hyperextensions*
15
15
15

*Ab Roller Crunches*
50 
50
50
50


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice w/o JD. When you go down on the squat, do you actually sit or do you lightly touch?!? My wife works with a powerlifter who does pretty good. He only works out 2-3 times a week and says Westside is no good. Interesting. I'm trying to break into his circle and his circle of powerlifting friends. His wife does bodybuilding.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Rock.  I sit, then explode up.  IMO, talk is cheap.  No matter what program, you will have advocates and people who say its crap.  I believe in variety, and follow no particular program (not that I'm shit  ).


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice wo JD.  

I don't know how big your legs are but they are gonna be huge soon at the rate you are going .  They will either grow or fall off the way you are beating them up


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2004)

He said that he and the people he does comps with feel that unless your using gear, you'll become overtrained very quickly on westside. So your fine  but I'm thinking about myself as always, LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

I agree with that.  Notice I'll do singles occasionally, but never on a regular basis.  Doing singles all the time leads to overtraining whether you're juicing or not.  Gear helps you recover from workouts, but no way does it prevent overtraining.

In Westside the concept is to do singles in a particular movement no more then 3 weeks in a row, then switch the exercise.  Like on "max effort" day do GMs for 3 weeks, box squats for 3 weeks, and deadlifts for 3 weeks. With bench you would alternate bench press, close grips, floor presses, board presses, etc.  I tried this for a little while, alternating GM, box squats and deads, then for bench went regular grip, CG bench, CG incline.  I could tell I was starting to overtrain, so I stopped.  Plus as much as I like speed box squats, I felt speed bench did absolutely nothing for me.

I like some of the Westside principles for lower body.  It strongly emphasizes strengthening the core.  Plenty of gm's, ab work, hypers, reverse hypers (wish we had one of those), and a variety of deads.  I believe this has dramatically improved my squat.  Which is a good thing, since it's all I'm doing right now .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't know how big your legs are but they are gonna be huge soon at the rate you are going .  They will either grow or fall off the way you are beating them up


  Not sure how much they're growing, but they sure are getting hard .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

*Saturday, December 4th*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, aerobic program, level 9, 30 minutes.

Really getting ansy not doing upper body movements.  As I was doing the elliptical, I kept looking over at guys benching, doing curls, militaries, extensions, etc... and thinking how much I miss it.  I then realized the weights aren't going anywhere.  They'll still be there for me when I'm ready to come back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

How long has it been now JD?!? You've done awesome waiting this long buddy! Are you planning on competing or anything?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

As pathetic as it may sound, it's only been 2 weeks .  I'm planning at least 3 to 4 more weeks.  If at the end of that time I still don't think I'm ready... then so be it.

I thought about doing some USAPL events.  I MAY go to a USAPL competition here locally to check it out.  What turns me off is the bench shirts, squat and deadlift suits, etc.  I would be much more apt to do it if it was all raw.  

Are you thinking about doing powerlifting?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

I think you should do it JD, you'd be great! 

I'd love to do powerlifting if I could get it so I'm not overtraining or hurting myself all the time, LOL. I like competition and working towards something but I really don't have the build or body structure for bodybuilding I don't think. So that steers me to powerlifting. But everytime I've tried Westside my elbow acts up. I'm buying elbow sleeves this week ($55 each!!) http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=SLEEVES_ELBOW_XT What do you think of those? And if I did powerlifting, I want to look good also, LOL. I'm really glad, though dissapointed that SF turned out to be a fake (BTW, has Monstar been on since then?) because of his pics.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like competition and working towards something but I really don't have the build or body structure for bodybuilding I don't think. So that steers me to powerlifting.


Same here man.  My physique looks 'ok', but at 49 (on the 24th of this month), I'm not going to dramatically improve.  If I get healthy, I still have plenty of room to gain strength.  

Funny I used to love doing 15K road races for the competition, so I suspect you are a lot like me when it comes to 'working towards a goal' .



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> But everytime I've tried Westside my elbow acts up. I'm buying elbow sleeves this week ($55 each!!) http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=SLEEVES_ELBOW_XT What do you think of those? And if I did powerlifting, I want to look good also, LOL. I'm really glad, though dissapointed that SF turned out to be a fake (BTW, has Monstar been on since then?) because of his pics.


I don't think those would help my problem.  But they may help your elbow woes.  You gotta try.  

Mike has been on since then.  I am a bit surprised he didn't openly comment but we did exchange some PM's before I posted my proof, and let's just say he wasn't too stunned that SF was full of it...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, I enjoy and am driven when working towards a goal. I wanna try the wraps but $110 is expensive. Can I wear those if I did a PL Comp?!

I guess Mike will survive, LOL. When your training normally (elbow is good) for Power, how often a week are you working each muscle group?!?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2004)

Not positive if those are legal or not, but if they are Inzer, they are probably comp legal.  This is a good board to ask http://www.powerlifting.ca/cgi-bin/usapl.cgi.

When training normally, I train bench twice a week and everything else once a week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2004)

Cool, thanks JD!


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 5, 2004)

what size box are you using??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2004)

Matt, I use a Reebok step with 5 risers.  When I come down and sit on it, I'm breaking parallel.

Did I say I like box squats?  Read below....

*Sunday, December 5th*

*Box Squats*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2
*350 x 1 PR*

On the last set I came down and sat on the box.  Right when I started to drive up, I felt a 'pop' in my lower back and immediately thought 'oh shit'.  I got the rep, which was a PR, racked the weight and then proceeded to walk like someone shoved a stick up my ass .  I have experienced the same thing a couple of other times.  Once when doing heavy leg presses, another time with seated pulley rows. I believe my mistake was two fold.  I have a tendency to lean too far forward which puts too much stress on the lower back, and between the 275 and 315 sets I ran into an old friend and talked for a good 15 minutes before resuming. What was I thinking?  Was planning on doing leg extensions, but no way after that.

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 20

*Ab Roller Crunches*
50
50
50
50

Honestly my lower back feels a tad stiff, but I think I'm fine.  I was planning two days off anyway, so I'll see how I feel then.  Maybe I'll go light and concentrate on correcting the form issues.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

JD, that is AWESOME that you had enough sense to rack the weight and back off! 2 thumbs up for you  Sorry you hurt your back though, I do the same thing with the leaning forward. Next couple of weeks I'm going to work hard and correcting my form as much as possible. Nice squats BTW!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2004)

JD , 
Nice squats !  And way to show wisdom and backoff after that last rep


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2004)

Maybe you relaxed to much on the box and didn't stay tight??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2004)

That's scary when your hear your back "POP".....

Hope it's nothing serious....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Maybe you relaxed to much on the box and didn't stay tight??


That's exactly what I did...  then to make matters worse, I leaned too far forward in an effort to get the weight moving.  Lesson learned.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That's scary when your hear your back "POP".....
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious....


It was more I felt it, not heard it... thank God.  Today it feels slightly tender, but I think its ok.  It's hell getting old .


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 6, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Matt, I use a Reebok step with 5 risers.  When I come down and sit on it, I'm breaking parallel.



Gotta pic of it?? I think I know what you are talking about. Good weights on the squats too J.D. WHat are you weighing now??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Gotta pic of it?? I think I know what you are talking about. Good weights on the squats too J.D. WHat are you weighing now??


Hey IT.  I'm weighing 222-224 lbs.  Here is a pic of the newer version of a Reebok step. I adjust it so it's 12"-14".  After this last episode though, not sure if I'm going to go heavy on these anymore.  I might just use it for speed box squats here on out.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> It was more I felt it, not heard it... thank God.  Today it feels slightly tender, but I think its ok.  It's hell getting old .



No doubt     I'm sure you can hang with the best of 'em


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 7, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey IT.  I'm weighing 222-224 lbs.  Here is a pic of the newer version of a Reebok step. I adjust it so it's 12"-14".  After this last episode though, not sure if I'm going to go heavy on these anymore.  I might just use it for speed box squats here on out.



Cool. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2004)

*Thursday, December 9th*

Was planning on squatting light this morning since I hurt my back a few days ago, but once I got into it, decided to go heavy on the last set.

*Squat*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 10

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 18

*Leg Curls*
70 x 12
80 x 12
90 x 10

I hate friggin leg curls.  Can't wait to do SLDL's again...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

How is your back feeling?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2004)

Feels fine.  I did have some weird shooting pains in the back of my neck today after my wo though.  I think it's unrelated...


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 9, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Feels fine.  I did have some weird shooting pains in the back of my neck today after my wo though.  I think it's unrelated...



Sucks to be old eh'  







































j/k JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2004)

Damn right .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice squats JD. I'm guessing those weren't box squats? For the reebok step, does your gym have that or do you take your own?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Feels fine.  I did have some weird shooting pains in the back of my neck today after my wo though.  I think it's unrelated...



Take some time before you get back into the SLDL's


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey Rock.  Sorry to hear about the house falling thru.  Next time dawg.

Nope, those weren't box squats.  I always will say if they are.  I came to the conclusion that box squats are best used for about 60% of a max, and 8-10 sets of 2 which is the way I most normally use them.  Those are what I would call speed box squats.  Even Westside only seems to mention these, but have references to testing the max box squat to determine the true 60% weight. I doubt if I ever will try a max box squat again .  But that's mainly because I have turned into a big fucking pussy.

YM:  Yeah deads are on the back burner.  Elbow rehab was going so well, but then out of the blue, it is aching with no apparent reason.  I have been good, no upper body movements at all.  It's looking more and more like I'm never to recover, or at least not for a looooong time.  I am so fucking depressed over it.  But on the other hand, I realize there are SO MANY people with major problems that make my miniscule elbow problem look just like that.... miniscule. 

I'm tempted just to walk away, but then I know I'll turn into a fat fucking slob.  To the guys who say they 'hate' to workout, take note.  I LOVE to workout, and to take that away is really going to hurt.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2004)

Before anyone asks, no I'm not giving up.  Just frustrated and ranting.....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Rock. Sorry to hear about the house falling thru. Next time dawg.
> 
> Nope, those weren't box squats. I always will say if they are. I came to the conclusion that box squats are best used for about 60% of a max, and 8-10 sets of 2 which is the way I most normally use them. Those are what I would call speed box squats. Even Westside only seems to mention these, but have references to testing the max box squat to determine the true 60% weight. I doubt if I ever will try a max box squat again . *But that's mainly because I have turned into a big fucking pussy.*
> 
> ...


suck it up ya big fucking pussy   J/k ! Don't hurt me  LOL   

Hey I feel for ya man. I started to start working out in 1999 and hurt my back so had to quit . Thought I was ready to start again about a year later and then rotator surgery !  Finaly got to start in 2002 and have been lucky .. no injuries !  

Heal up bud !  Even at our advanced age we can still heal and make gains


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey buddy, sorry to hear that. But it happens. When I rest my elbow, sometimes just because of the way I move it or even lean it against something it starts to hurt again. But I've found that it doesn't last and doens't turn out to be detrimental to the rehab or it's recovery. I hope that's the case for you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> suck it up ya big fucking pussy   Heal up bud !  Even at our advanced age we can still heal and make gains


   Yeah I know.  I just get the bad feeling its never going away, and surgery isn't recommended since they don't see anything wrong. I did meet up with a guy in PT who messed up his elbow playing golf for the first time at a company outing.  Too much beer and was trying to kill the ball.  After 18 months of pain, they decided to do surgery.  His doc told him a MRI doesn't show anything with this type of injury  .  But I sure as hell don't want surgery just for them to 'check it out'.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, sorry to hear that. But it happens. When I rest my elbow, sometimes just because of the way I move it or even lean it against something it starts to hurt again. But I've found that it doesn't last and doens't turn out to be detrimental to the rehab or it's recovery. I hope that's the case for you!


I hope so bro.  From the way you describe it, it sounds similar to my problem, yet different.  I think of it more now as a forearm injury, not so much elbow.  I can almost guarantee if I started doing upper body now, within a few weeks I would be right back where I was.  There is no way I could function on a regular basis like that.

Now back to the All Squat, All the Time, Network .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bench hurts it, but HS Incline does not. Am I correct?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2004)

Basically any movement that requires bending the elbow bothers it, just to varying degrees.  Lying tricep extensions are probably the worst. Incline press is worse then flat bench, but the HS incline isn't bad since I don't need to balance or control the weight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

So if I was you JD, I'd come back only doing HS Incline for awhile. Never do Tri Ext and maybe if your doing well after awhile, start bench slowly. Some of the powerlifter guys I've met here say it's not worth doing Tri ext's. They say reverse grip bench and CG bench is more functional but also easier on the elbow. It's hit and miss, but I'm sure you can find good exercises you can do while eliminating the ones you know inflame your elbow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Rock.  I pretty much came to that conclusion also that CG bench was much better then extensions.  If you look back thru this journal, you'll see I heavily relied on CG bench of all types.  If I remember correctly I got up to 260 x 5, cg flat bench.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah, I think it was you who originally told me to start doing CG Bench a long time ago!! LOL, just throwing the advice back at you


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 14, 2004)

You'll get through the injury JD. I know it takes awhile but you'll do it!!


----------



## Paynne (Dec 14, 2004)

Reverse grip bench is one I never tried.  It just seems like it would be awkward.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 14, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Reverse grip bench is one I never tried.  It just seems like it would be awkward.


I tried reverse yesterday and didn't like it. I think CG is the best overall.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 16, 2004)

How is everything going JD??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2004)

Not sure. They signed me off in PT, and the ultrasound, massage, and exercises definitely helped.  So after 4 weeks of abstinence, yesterday I tried a upperbody wo using very light weight.  Felt fine during the workout, but almost immediately afterwards, my left forearm muscles felt weird, and for most of the day they throbbed, not pain, but like a strange 'activity'.  Don't have a good feeling about this.  I think as soon as I try to increase the weight to any where close of what I was doing, I'll be right back to where I was.  Funny how between my PT's and orthopedic doc, no one can tell me how to proceed from here.  Should I just give it more rest?  Should I stay with light weight and continue?  The advise is always the same.  If it starts to hurt, then stop.  Well it's not that black and white.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2004)

Here was that workout btw.  Maybe I should have started with lower volume, but I want to get some sort of stimulation .  I'm thinking maybe I should lower the reps to the 8-10 range instead.  135 x 15 for example is roughly equivalent to a 195 single... so is 155 x 9.  It may actually be better to use slightly more weight and lower the amount of repetitive motions.  Who knows, I just need to experiment.  

*Thursday, December 16th*

*DB Curls*
15's x 15
20's x 15
25's x 15

*CG Bench Press*
bar x 10
115 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15

*One Arm Extensions*
20 x 15/15
20 x 15/15
20 x 15/15

*Reverse Curls*
45 x 15
45 x 15
45 x 15

*Wrist Curls*
10's x 15 front, 15 reverse
10's x 15 front, 15 reverse
10's x 15 front, 15 reverse

With every movement, I focused on good form and slow reps.  Now that I've typed it out, maybe I did too much but the weight wasn't a challenge at all.  Like I said before, arm felt fine during the whole thing.  It wasn't until about an hour afterward, then it felt odd and the muscles appear to have bouts of spasms.  Feels fine this morning though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh I hate doctors!!! It's like they just don't care when it comes to advice on proceeding with w/o. I guess they don't because if you hurt yourself, oh well- your back for more business. Anyway, does look like alot. Bear in mind you prob have tendonitis which comes from overuse. How do you stop overuse?!? Don't overuse it LOL. Come back in slowly buddy. I would definately cut out the one arm ext and reverse curls for now. Try a few light sets of HS Incline and see how you do.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Not sure. They signed me off in PT, and the ultrasound, massage, and exercises definitely helped.  So after 4 weeks of abstinence, yesterday I tried a upperbody wo using very light weight.  Felt fine during the workout, but almost immediately afterwards, my left forearm muscles felt weird, and for most of the day they throbbed, not pain, but like a strange 'activity'.  Don't have a good feeling about this.  I think as soon as I try to increase the weight to any where close of what I was doing, I'll be right back to where I was.  Funny how between my PT's and orthopedic doc, no one can tell me how to proceed from here.  Should I just give it more rest?  Should I stay with light weight and continue?  The advise is always the same.  If it starts to hurt, then stop.  Well it's not that black and white.




I hope you are seeing a "sports doctor"......Having the right doc definitely make a difference.    I'd take it slow as far as your weight and volume goes.   Just keep adding a 10 pounds a week.    Before you know it you'll be back at it with the weights you used to do.     It might take two months but you'll still be injury free (if you are smart about it)       I'm speaking from recent experience since it took me almost a year to recover from that damn hernia.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2004)

Rock and YM, I _truly_ appreciate your input.  Believe it or not my doc advertises himself as a 'sports doc".  Not blaming him though. When it comes down to it, it is me that has to decide what is good or bad.

I joked with a friend at the gym who is aware of my problems, and said "well if I bomb this time around, I'll just take up golf".  He looked at me with a serious look, and said dude, with your injury, golf would be the worst thing you could do.  DOH!  He's right!  Maybe shuffleboard or canista?


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Here was that workout btw.  Maybe I should have started with lower volume, but I want to get some sort of stimulation .  I'm thinking maybe I should lower the reps to the 8-10 range instead.  135 x 15 for example is roughly equivalent to a 195 single... so is 155 x 9.  It may actually be better to use slightly more weight and lower the amount of repetitive motions.  Who knows, I just need to experiment.
> 
> *Thursday, December 16th*
> 
> ...




Glad you can do something other than squats. Just take it easy. Trust me you want to go heavy but take your time


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I joked with a friend at the gym who is aware of my problems, and said "well if I bomb this time around, I'll just take up golf".  He looked at me with a serious look, and said dude, with your injury, golf would be the worst thing you could do.  DOH!  He's right!  Maybe shuffleboard or canista?



He didnt say 'dude' 

Damn man.. I dont know what to tell ya.  Like you said, its up to you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2004)

You caught that huh Jake  .  I have a bad habit of editing after I post.  As far as I know, you are only one of two people on IM that knows my real first name.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 17, 2004)

JD, how do you do your reverse wrist curls?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2004)

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/WristExtensors/DBReverseWristCurl.html


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 18, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> JD, how do you do your reverse wrist curls?


Why do you ask?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey JD how's it going ?

just noticed your B-day is coming up .  Almost a Xmas baby !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Rock and YM, I _truly_ appreciate your input.  Believe it or not my doc advertises himself as a 'sports doc".  Not blaming him though. When it comes down to it, it is me that has to decide what is good or bad.
> 
> I joked with a friend at the gym who is aware of my problems, and said "well if I bomb this time around, I'll just take up golf".  He looked at me with a serious look, and said dude, with your injury, golf would be the worst thing you could do.  DOH!  He's right!  Maybe shuffleboard or canista?



Hey Jersey - 

I've seen lots of "sports doctors" - it took 5 of 'em to find my hernia      Maybe you need a second and/or third opinion.   It can't hurt to have someone else's opinion   

You have the mindset to overcome it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks YM.  In my case I don't think I want them to find anything .  My fear is it is arthritis, since as I'm sure you know, arthritis will only get progressively worse.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 18, 2004)

That said....  You guys are going to think I'm nuts, but oh well. 

*Saturday, December 18th*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 10

Amazing how after just 4 weeks, I already was losing the 'mind/muscle connection'.  Weight felt light, but my arms were wobblely on all sets.  The last set, 205 seemed hard to push 10, yet on the last rep I paused it on my chest and pushed it up easy.

*DB Incline Press*
45's x 8
55's x 8
70's x 12
80's x 12

These felt great.  In the past, doing DB's seemed to be harder on the elbow, but today at least... no problem.

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 10
95 x 8
115 x 8

Stopped right there.  Didn't feel good at all.  Of course now I'm paranoid, but any sign of discomfort... I'm outta there.

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 6

Arm has felt fine after the workout.  Will be interesting to see if it still feels ok tomorrow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh Jd, jd, jd, jd. What are we going to do with you LOL! Nice w/o.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2004)

Your weights are still up there!!    Hope you are alright today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, I know.  I'm a dork. Elbow feels fine today!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2004)

Mmmm....  just got back from stuffing myself at Don Pablo's .

*Sunday, December 19th*

Warm up on exercise bike, 100 rpm for 5 minutes

*Squats*
bar x 10
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 7
275 x 8

Decided to go a bit lighter on squats today.  Used a slightly narrower stance then usual, and went a few inches deeper.

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5

First time doing these in 5 weeks.  I never thought they bothered my elbow, but now that I've tried them fresh, I can feel a little bit of stress.  It's been several hours and I don't seem to feel any ill effects.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 17


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 20, 2004)

Good job on the workouts there JD. Hope that elbow continues to be good to you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks Matt. I have a theory which I'm going to test here in the next week or so.  For the last few months I've been working out at 6:00 am.  I'm starting to think, even with warmups, this isn't a good idea for my arm.  When I did do a light wo in the morning last week, my arm felt odd all day.  Over the weekend, I didn't go up until late afternoon and did a heavier wo.  It felt fine, could barely tell I did anything.  Could be a coincidence, but it kind of makes sense that early morning it's just not limber.  It may be back to evening wo's in an overcrowded gym for me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Matt. I have a theory which I'm going to test here in the next week or so.  For the last few months I've been working out at 6:00 am.  I'm starting to think, even with warmups, this isn't a good idea for my arm.  When I did do a light wo in the morning last week, my arm felt odd all day.  Over the weekend, I didn't go up until late afternoon and did a heavier wo.  It felt fine, could barely tell I did anything.  Could be a coincidence, but it kind of makes sense that early morning it's just not limber.  It may be back to evening wo's in an overcrowded gym for me.



Welcome to the crowd      Your theory makes sense to me    

Good Leg workout!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 20, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Matt. I have a theory which I'm going to test here in the next week or so.  For the last few months I've been working out at 6:00 am.  I'm starting to think, even with warmups, this isn't a good idea for my arm.  When I did do a light wo in the morning last week, my arm felt odd all day.  Over the weekend, I didn't go up until late afternoon and did a heavier wo.  It felt fine, could barely tell I did anything.  Could be a coincidence, but it kind of makes sense that early morning it's just not limber.  It may be back to evening wo's in an overcrowded gym for me.



I've never thought of that, but it does make sense.  Basically, you have a gradual multiple hour warmup before your workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 21st*

*CG Bench*
bar x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8

I really had intended on stopping at 185 x 8, but I felt strong and the elbow was fine.  After the 205 set I KNEW I should stop, but after 4 weeks off I wondered what 225 would feel like.  I was planning on stopping at 5, but damn it felt easy.  I'm actually surprised at how much strength I've retained.  

*Hammer Strength Incline*
100 x 10
150 x 10
190 x 10
240 x 9

Not ready for 'real' incline presses.  Maybe never will be.  I love BB inclines, but over the years they have caused me several problems.  DB's may be the wayto go for me now.

*Pushdowns*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

Very light and easy on this movement.  I think these may be worse then compound movements for my elbow.  So SLOW and EASY, like an exercise video.  You know the ones.... INHALE, push down slowwwwly while EXHALING. PAUSE at the bottom and FLEX.  I hate those fucking videos .  

*Pec Deck Flyes*
90 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Had my last doctor appointment today.  After seeing him for a few months, a MRI and 5 weeks of PT, I pressed him for a conclusion.  He felt it is arthritis that is causing my problems, and that I will always have to contend with it.  The advice was that it is important to keep exercising, but movements that leave me 'holding my arm' for three days after a wo, can accelerate the degenerative process.  So in other words... like I figured out before I even saw a doc... if it hurts, don't do it.  

All I can say is with today's wo, I could feel some minor discomfort a few hours later.  But if that's the worse it gets, I can definitely live with that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2004)

If I fall apart in the next few weeks, maybe I 'll ask Rob to re-name my journal.  How about "Jersey's 'Anatomy of an Idiot'"?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2004)

> So in other words... like I figured out before I even saw a doc... if it hurts, don't do it.



And that is what they get paid the big bucks for!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 21, 2004)

Good workout - especially for someone that's supposed to be in PT


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2004)

They released me from PT a week and half ago, and gave me the go ahead to start lifting again .  I'm hitting it a bit harder then I should be though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> They released me from PT a week and half ago, and gave me the go ahead to start lifting again .  I'm hitting it a bit harder then I should be though.



shocking


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey JD, I don't think you have FUQKING ARTHRITIS!!! Your doc pisses me off, LOL. But looks like your doing good, just keep it easy (I know I'm talking to a deaf person here, LOL). Your lifts are looking awesome btw!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 23, 2004)

Huh, whaddya say?

*Thursday, December 23rd*

*Conventional Deadlifts*
bar x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5

Damn those felt good.  Haven't done conventional deadlifts since I did a 405 pr 8 weeks ago.  Trying to take it easy, but again was surprised how easy 315 felt.  Stopped well short of failure (like maybe 3 reps  ).  Testament to how effective squats are for deads, and vice versa.

*Hammer Strength Row* 
55 x 10/10
100 x 10/10
125 x 8/8
125 x 8/8

Did these one arm at a time.  Pulling movements seem to aggravate my elbow problems, so I kept these strict and slow.

*Pulldowns *  
90 x 8
105 x 8
120 x 8

Strict and slow as above.

*Hypers*
+35 x 10
+35 x 10
+35 x 10
+35 x 10

In and out in 40 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2004)

Nothing is slowing Jersey down!!!  

Happy Holidays!!!!
YM


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice w/o. Yeah the pulling movements aggravate my elbow as well so I try to minimize it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays!!!!


Happy Holidays to you guys too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas buddy!! Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Paynne (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry xmas JD!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas JD.  Have a great one.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh wow,  I just noticed what today is for you......Happy B-Day today and Merry Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 24, 2004)

49!   j/k   Happy B-day and Happy Holidays JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks guys, and thanks for noticing Aggies!  Yep, 49.... one more year until the big one.  I feel like a 25 year old trapped in a 49 year old body .

Talk about blowing a diet.  I haven't been dieting really, but always aware of what I'm eating.  Yesterday we came in for what was supposed to be half a day at work.  I've only been at this job for 3 months, so I didn't know what to expect.  We came in, checked emails, and exchanged some gifts for a Pollyanna.  Then our employer brought in danishes, donuts, and bagels for breakfast.  Three of us have late December birthdays, so they brought out a huge birthday cookie, and we chomped on that.  At 9:30 am we all did a shot of Grey Goose vodka as a toast to our company and the upcoming new year.  THEN we went home with pay after an hour and a half of 'work' .

Last night at my brother-in-laws the family got together for an evening of gift giving, plenty of beer and wine consumption, meatball and roast beef sandwiches, pigs in a blanket hors-d'oeuvres, hot pepper jack cheese, an absolute killa apple walnut cheesecake, and cannoli's.  

Now today, we are having family over for Christmas dinner.  We'll have plenty of Corona's, red and white wines, egg nog spiked with rum along with roasted turkey, spiral sliced ham, macaroni and cheese, stuffing w/sausage, pecan and pumpkin pies.

Guess who's going on a diet? 

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my friends here at IM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2004)

*Friday, December 24th*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

*DB Incline Press*
50's x 8
70's x 8
80's x 8
90's x 8

*Side Lateral Raises*
15's x 15
20's x 12
25's x 12

_supersetted with_

*Standing Behind the Neck Presses*
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

Haven't done these in like, a year or so.  Pre-exhausted with side laterals, then moved immediately to the BTN presses.  Talk about a burn.  I had actually started to do HS Shoulder Presses but elbow felt fatigued after the previous presses.

In the last two sets of bench, on the last rep or two, my left arm let out a 'crack'.  Doesn't hurt at all, but it can't be a good sign (never seems to happen with my good arm).  I think this is my indicator that the joint is being overstressed and I need to stop at that rep.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Damn , I knew yesterday was your birthday and completely forgot! 

Happy Birthday a day late!





> I feel like a 25 year old trapped in a 49 year old body


  I know the feeling  


Happy Holidays !


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2004)

Good cheating and good workout.

Happy birthday and Merry Christmas!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 26, 2004)

Happy Belated Bday Jersey!!   One more year 'til the BIG ONE!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks GW, CP and YM.  I would rather forget my birthdays these days then celebrate them.... but Gary you in particular are an inspiration!

I think this spring, I may finally go on an all out cut.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2004)

*Sunday, December 26th*

5 minute warm up on exercise bike.  100 RPM, 5 minutes

*Squats*
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 8
275 x 3
315 x 3
315 x 3
225 x 17

After going from squatting 3 times a week to 1.... I felt it.  I'm convinced as I always have been, that to gain strength for a particular body part, you need (*or I need*), to work it twice a week with low volume and high intensity.  The only exception seems to be deadlifts.

I was shooting for 3 sets of 315 x 3, but I barely got 3 on the second set.  Since my PR is 315 x 6, maybe I should be concerned, but I think the difference is I'm staying tighter, and going deeper.  Decided to switch gears and try an all out set with 225.  Considering my PR is 225 x 20 without any work sets before, I was very happy with 225 x 17 today.  

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 4

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 18

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 21

*Crunches *  
50
50
50


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice w/o JD. So what is your w/o split going to look like now? And sorry I missed your B-day, I feel horrible! Happy B-day buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2004)

Yo Rock!  I wish EVERYONE missed my birthday  .

Due to my POS elbow, I really, really, should go with one bodypart a week. But like I've said many times before, I have NEVER, EVER had success with that type of program.

So..... I'm thinking.

Day 1 :  Chest (bench press, DB inclines, pec deck flyes)
Day 2 :  Legs (squats, SLDL's, leg extensions, calf raises, abs)
Day 3 :  Cardio
Day 4 :  Triceps/Shoulders (CG bench press, HS shoulder press/DB press, side    laterals/front raises... maybe pushdowns)
Day 5 :  Back (deadlifts or a variation, HS row, pulldowns, rear delt raises/reverse pec dec flyes)
Day 6 :  Cardio, abs, hyperextensions
Day 7 :  OFF


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks GW, CP and YM. I would rather forget my birthdays these days then celebrate them.... but Gary you in particular are an inspiration!
> 
> I think this spring, I may finally go on an all out cut.


Wow  thanks JD !  trust me , you are doing your share of inspiring 

Nice leg workout !


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yo Rock!  I wish EVERYONE missed my birthday  .
> 
> Due to my POS elbow, I really, really, should go with one bodypart a week. But like I said, I have NEVER, EVER had success with that type of program.
> 
> ...


How about the change I made above? On the back and leg days, one day can be emphasized heavy on one BP and lighter on the other and switched for the other day. Throw in some Chest on Tri's and Shoulders at the end of the w/o, like flyes or something easy on the elbow. You could even do 1 exercise HIT style just to hit Chest again. I don't know, just in a thinking mood


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2004)

You're at work, aren't you?   

I like the changes.  Day 4, although I call it triceps/shoulders, I still consider as a chest day.  I like to go heavy with CG bench, so it sort of doubles as a chest/tri movement.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

Yep, I'm at work. Logged 97 hours this week  I never feel it in my chest when I do CG bench. Actually I don't feel it in my chest when I do reg benching now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2004)

Really?  Just shows how everyone is different.  When I do CG, I feel it MORE in the pecs then wide grip.  With wide grip I feel in more in the front delts, even when I keep elbows in.  Go figure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2004)

97 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Holy moly Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Really?  Just shows how everyone is different.  When I do CG, I feel it MORE in the pecs then wide grip.  With wide grip I feel in more in the front delts, even when I keep elbows in.  Go figure.


I feel it in my shoulders but not my chest. And my lats, LOL. I've been thinking of adding in flyes or something for my chest because with this PL'ing I don't think it's really getting stimulated. 

Yep, 97 hours. Hopefully this won't keep up for much longer, LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 28th*

*CG Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6 

Yes.  245 is the most weight I've tried, on ANY bench exercise, since my layoff.  I did these slow and controlled. Thought I may get 3 or 4....  really surprised to do 6.

*Seated DB Presses *  
40's x 8
50's x 8
60's x 12
70's x 12

*Front Raises*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey JD ,

Great job on the CG    Thats incredible !  I have my first chest wo coming up in a couple of days kind of anxious to see what happens.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Gary... I think maybe it was the cannoli's and pigs in a blanket.  

I was serious about the spring cut.  I WILL be PM'ing you when I'm ready .


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Gary... I think maybe it was the cannoli's and pigs in a blanket.
> 
> I was serious about the spring cut. I WILL be PM'ing you when I'm ready .


Cannoli's and pigs in a blanket  

A CUT !!!!!  Cool


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

I'll be cutting for spring.  Wanna have a little comp  (I start in feb)

It will be my first attempt.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I'll be cutting for spring. Wanna have a little comp  (I start in feb)
> 
> It will be my first attempt.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cannoli's and pigs in a blanket


You mean... these are off limits?  Maybe I need to re-think this.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You mean... these are off limits? Maybe I need to re-think this.


Anything goes on cheat day


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm starting my cut now Premier. JD, I just hope I'm as strong as you one day!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You mean... these are off limits?  Maybe I need to re-think this.



What about beer and pizza  ??   Off limits too ???   LOL

Nice CG's Jersey (245 x 6 is strong)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2004)

excellent workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I'll be cutting for spring.  Wanna have a little comp  (I start in feb)
> 
> It will be my first attempt.


Only if you can talk Johnnny into it .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2004)

Rock:  Stay with your bench program and continually strive to add weight or reps, and you will.  In fact you'll pass my old ass .

YM:  No beer or pizza either? D'oh!  16%-18% BF isn't _that_ bad is it? 

P:  Thanks man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

I doubt it JD, your a monster and YOUR weights keep going up, LOL.

I was thinking about the elbow situation. I wonder if it is your shoulder that's the problem. Alot of times you can have shoulder problems but not "feel" it in your shoulder. The nerves are affected and they travel down your arm, you end up feeling it in your elbow. I know when I get a certain pain in my elbow (there are so many pains, lol) that it's my shoulder acting up, not really my elbow.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 29, 2004)

Very nice pressing JD.  How much do you weigh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I was thinking about the elbow situation. I wonder if it is your shoulder that's the problem. Alot of times you can have shoulder problems but not "feel" it in your shoulder. The nerves are affected and they travel down your arm, you end up feeling it in your elbow. I know when I get a certain pain in my elbow (there are so many pains, lol) that it's my shoulder acting up, not really my elbow.


Monster?  I wish. Most people probably can't even tell I workout.  I have bad genetics, narrow shoulders, high bicep insertions, wide hips, short legs.  The only leverage advantage I seem to have even at an early age was military pressing.  Guys (even some girls) would blow me away at almost any strength exercise, but I could hang, or even best them at a standing military press.  I think while possessing poor bicep and chest strength, for whatever reason my triceps were relatively strong.  The same was not true with bench.  My bench absolutely sucked for years and years.  Finally, after much perseverance, it is now my strongest movement.

Shoulder? Three things I'm sure of.  Death, taxes... and it's my elbow  .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

With crappy genetics, you should be even more proud of the strength you have. You've definately got some great lifts!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Very nice pressing JD.  How much do you weigh?


Thanks CP.  Before the holidays around 220.  Today I weighed in at 224.  So yeah, I'm no lightweight.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Only if you can talk Johnnny into it .



I hope a giant ice cicle falls ontop of his head.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I hope a giant ice cicle falls ontop of his head.


I think one already did....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 28th*

*Conventional Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 6

*Pulldowns*
90 x 15
105 x 12
120 x 10
135 x 10

*One Arm Hammer Strength Rows*
55 x 15/15
100 x 12/12
125 x 10/10
145 x 8/8
155 x 8/8

*DB Curls*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10

This was truly the first time in months that my elbow didn't feel strained while doing any type of curl.  Good sign .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice w/o. Looks like you took care of your shoulder, that's why your elbow didn't hurt, LOL.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 31st*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 11
225 x 10
205 x 13

*HS Incline Press*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 5

Damn... lost some strength on these.  

*Pec Deck Flyes*
75 x 15
90 x 15
105 x 15
120 x 15

*Face Pulls*
60 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

Patrick, if you read this.... I really liked these.  Used a pulley and a rope pushdown attachment. Set the pulley to eye level.  Felt it strongly in rhomboids.  Not sure if I'll always do these on chest day, just wanted to try them.  But it actually felt like a good finisher to three pressing movements.

*Crunches*
50
50
50
50

Happy New Year's everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

JD,

I like those face pulls too.  I do mine seated .Did you read the Dec. newsletter ? It has really been pretty good the last 2-3 months .


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice w/o JD. How the elbows hold up? Did you have trouble not getting pulled forward for the face pulls?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> JD,
> 
> I like those face pulls too.  I do mine seated .Did you read the Dec. newsletter ? It has really been pretty good the last 2-3 months .


Until P mentioned he wrote an article for the newsletter, I never even looked at it until this month .  It was good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o JD. How the elbows hold up? Did you have trouble not getting pulled forward for the face pulls?


Pretty good.  I felt it a bit today, but no 'cracking' which is another good sign.  I applied moist heat before, and ice afterwards. This week is the best it's ever felt since the injury while working out.  That coincides with being home all week, and not typing at my computer at work 8-9 hours a day.

At first I did have some trouble.  I just leaned backwards, and let my fat ass work as a ballast .  I'm going to try facing backwards on an incline bench with DB's also and see which I like best.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Pretty good.  I felt it a bit today, but no 'cracking' which is another good sign.  I applied moist heat before, and ice afterwards. This week is the best it's ever felt since the injury while working out.  That coincides with being home all week, and not typing at my computer at work 8-9 hours a day.
> 
> At first I did have some trouble.  I just leaned backwards, and let my fat ass work as a ballast .  I'm going to try facing backwards on an incline bench with DB's also and see which I like best.


How are you applying moist heat and how long before the w/o? Glad it's doing well. When your typing at work, do you rest your arms or elbow on the desk alot?

I tried to lean backward too but it was still ackward. I really didn't like the Incline Bench. They are low to the ground too so there was no stretch in the movement.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

I used a hot water bottle for about 10 minutes, and got to the gym and started benching about 10 minutes later.

I try to keep my elbows on my chair's arm rests or in the air.  But when I get going I sometimes rest them on the desktop.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I used a hot water bottle for about 10 minutes, and got to the gym and started benching about 10 minutes later.
> 
> I try to keep my elbows on my chair's arm rests or in the air.  But when I get going I sometimes rest them on the desktop.


Hot water bottle?!? So you take a regular water bottle that you drink outta and put hot water in it?

I've been wondering if some of the elbow problems could be the way I or we rest our arms on things, like the desk or whatever.

Can you tell I'm at work


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Patrick, if you read this.... I really liked these.  Used a pulley and a rope pushdown attachment. Set the pulley to eye level.  Felt it strongly in rhomboids.  Not sure if I'll always do these on chest day, just wanted to try them.  But it actually felt like a good finisher to three pressing movements.



When I worked out with P in Vegas, he tought me to do these.  I do them on an incline bench with DB's.

Happy new year JD.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hot water bottle?!? So you take a regular water bottle that you drink outta and put hot water in it?



Yea.. the big thick rubber red ones... you tard


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea.. the big thick rubber red ones... you tard


Oh go get drunk you bastard


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Is this the one you use JD? http://www.woofnpoof.com/product_16178_Freddie_Frog_Hot_Water_Bottle_cat_271.html


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

Or how about this one- http://www.fashionhot.com/ItemPage.cfm?ID=55&Cat=1&SubCat=3


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2004)

Mine looks like a rubber ducky....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Mine looks like a rubber ducky....


What does, LOL!   Is that what happens when you get older?    Oh I'm feeling weird tonight


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2005)

...a big rubber ducky .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2005)

*Saturday, January 1st*

Would have done legs today... but my gym was closed for New Year's. Lightweights  . 

For the first time in a long time, I walked my 3.3 mile outdoor course.  After doing so, I realized I REALLY need to do more cardio.  

Powerwalked for 48 minutes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey JD. Do you ever run any longer?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Saturday, January 1st*
> 
> Would have done legs today... but my gym was closed for New Year's. Lightweights  .
> 
> ...




I'm with you on the gym close.  I wanted to do legs also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey JD. Do you ever run any longer?


Nope.  Walking and elliptical machine is my cardio now. My best run was in a 13.1 mile race, averaged 6:55 a mile.... but those days are long gone.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm with you on the gym close.  I wanted to do legs also.


Good to see you BD.  Yep, legs tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Nope.  Walking and elliptical machine is my cardio now. My best run was in a 13.1 mile race, averaged 6:55 a mile.... but those days are long gone.


Damn that's a good time. I don't think I can run 1 mile at that pace, LOL. May I ask why no more running?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2005)

That was 19 years and about 50 lbs ago .  Short version is I screwed up my lower back big time after all those 35+ miles a week.  My goal was a half marathon (Dayton River Corridor Classic) at a 7:30 pace, then later a full marathon (Columbus Marathon) the next year. I exceeded my goal at the half marathon, but shortly thereafter I started experiencing nerve damage from the excessive pounding. I would get shooting pains and numbness down my right leg AND right nut.  The right side of my lower back would lock up in spasms also.  Stopped running for a year before it felt normal again. 

I am ok running about 3 miles at a 10-11 minute mile pace (can't do that now), but any more distance, or quicker pace and the old problem resurfaces.  That's why I was so apprehensive about doing heavy squats and deads, but they don't seem to affect me the same way.

The other reason I don't like running for cutting, is it seems to burn too much muscle.  In years past, if I cut back calories and ran alot, I seemed to just became a smaller version of myself with the same ratio of fat to muscle... and became a lot weaker, which really sucked.  I prefer now to use moderate cardio, and a moderate reduction of calories.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2005)

Damn, that's messed up JD. Now i'm afraid to run LOL. 

I like running but I don't want to lose too much muscle. So I've been keeping my cals not too low lately.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2005)

To this day I still enjoy doing cardio, just with less intensity. I really like the elliptical machine, sort of a cross between walking and running without the impact.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2005)

*Sunday, January 2nd*

Warm up on exercise bike for 5 minutes, 100 rpm.

*Squats*
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 6
275 x 7

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 6

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 20

*Hyperextensions*
15
15
15
15

Decent workout today. Lower back felt a bit stiff after squatting today, so opted not to use added weight with hyperextensions.  I took longer then usual since I uncharacteristically talked between sets with friends, discussing the football action on the gym TVs.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey JD ,

Must of been leg day everywhere ! No talking  slows ya down . If I spend any time talking during my wo I'm there forever .  

Nice wo  I need to get me a hyperx bench .

Wish I could SLDL that much


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2005)

Awsome freakin' workout dude.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> To this day I still enjoy doing cardio, just with less intensity. I really like the elliptical machine, sort of a cross between walking and running without the impact.


That's what I've been using lately and will jump back on when my shins act up. I just like the whole motion of running.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 2, 2005)

And great w/o. When you squat what form do you use?

Oh, and with speed squats on the box, do you pause at the bottom of the movement or not?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2005)

Good lifts Jersey     315 on SLDL is great!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2005)

Gary:  Thanks man.  Wish i could squat as much as you .

Thanks BD!

Rock:  I have been using a wide stance, toes pointed out style to parallel.  Lately I've gone a bit narrower, and strive to get below parallel.  On a box I'm forced to go wider since I use a Reebok step.  I do pause with speed squats, not sure if that is necessarily the right way to do it though.  If you just touch, I don't see the benefit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good lifts Jersey     315 on SLDL is great!!


Thanks YM!  Hey tough loss in the Rose Bowl.  For the only time all year, I was a cough, cough... Michigan fan.  I route for the Big Ten in all bowl games and I was pulling for Blue all the way.  Great game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks YM!  Hey tough loss in the Rose Bowl.  For the only time all year, I was a cough, cough... Michigan fan.  I route for the Big Ten in all bowl games and I was pulling for Blue all the way.  Great game.



I always root for Big Ten teams too        The IOWA game was great too!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2005)

That was a nice, no bullshit workout.  Squats, straight leg deadlifts, some calf work, and hyperextensions.  Looks a lot like my squat/deadlift days.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks CP.  I like that.  Sounds like a good name for a new journal.  "Jersey's No Bullshit Journal" .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2005)

*Tuesday, January 4th*

*CG Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 7
250 x 6

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 7

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10

*Pushdowns*
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 12

Tonight was the first time in about a year that I worked out in the evening.  Got to the gym at 6:00 pm.  I had a theory that my elbow would be better warmed up, and that doing morning wo's then typing on a keyboard all day wasn't a good thing.

I was a bit surprised to feel my wrists and lower forearms feel super weak while doing CG's after work.  Maybe keyboarding all day is more detrimental then I thought.  The elbow overall feels good though, so we shall see.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2005)

Was you gym packed with the new years resolutionists?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice w/o JD. Are you going to failure on the last set of each exercise?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks CP.  I like that.  Sounds like a good name for a new journal.  "Jersey's No Bullshit Journal" .



Haha, right on.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Was you gym packed with the new years resolutionists?


Gawd yes.  Not quite as bad as I thought it would be though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o JD. Are you going to failure on the last set of each exercise?


It varies.  On CG I had a good rep left. HS press, and laterals definitely went to failure.  With pushdowns, I could have easily done more.  I do those very carefully .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Tuesday, January 4th*
> 
> *CG Bench*
> bar x 10
> ...



Nice workout again Jersey!!

All that "programming" you do at work must make you a little weaker   

280 on Shoulder Press is OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow. 

Your strength has really gone through the roof JD, keep up the hard work! I am very very impressed.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2005)

250 ofr 6 on the CG bench in no friggen joke!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2005)

*YM*:  That's the Hammer Strength shoulder press. I must say I was rather disappointed the last time I tried the HS Incline.  I was up to 280 x 10, but when I tried it last week I was at 5 reps.... but that was after a higher rep bench wo.  So when I went for the HS shoulder machine last night, I was focused .

*Monstar:*  Thanks Mike, I was going to give you some shit about starting a new journal, but you did so well with the last one, and it IS a new year   Good luck man.  I will be following, as I always do.

*P:  * Coming from you, that is a supreme compliment.  My 'close grips', aren't really all that close. First finger inside the smooth part.  It is much closer then my regular grip benches though.  I do CG's cuz I want to work my inner chest (Johnnny told me it would work).


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *P:  * Coming from you, that is a supreme compliment.  My 'close grips', aren't really all that close. First finger inside the smooth part.  It is much closer then my regular grip benches though.  I do CG's cuz I want to work my inner chest (Johnnny told me it would work).



I deem that close enough.  I only have two fingers on the smooth part, and I bet you're a bigger guy than I am.

Hell, powerlifters sometimes consider a thumbs distance away from the smooth part close grip.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

I think JD's distance on close grip is the perfect distance for me also. Anything closer and I'm putting my elbow in a not to good situation. And as Johnnny's said, it really hits that inner chest, and if you bring it in closer to your neck, you can blow up your upper chest at the same time


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 6, 2005)

Jersey's pushing sets are top notch!!!      You da man Jersey ... You da man!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

JD, what's doing???

I am back for good....The therapist told me that my shoulder was strong enough, but to take it easy, so I'll be around more often.....

I hope all is going well...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And as Johnnny's said, it really hits that inner chest, and if you bring it in closer to your neck, you can blow up your upper chest at the same time


I wonder what would happen if you brought the bar down to just above your genitals? Let's ask Johnnny.  On second thought, lets not .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Jersey's pushing sets are top notch!!!      You da man Jersey ... You da man!!!


Thanks YM.  Your back sets are WAY top notch!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> JD, what's doing???
> 
> I am back for good....The therapist told me that my shoulder was strong enough, but to take it easy, so I'll be around more often.....
> 
> I hope all is going well...


Yo Tony!  Glad to see you back.  Take it slow and easy...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I deem that close enough.  I only have two fingers on the smooth part, and I bet you're a bigger guy than I am.
> 
> Hell, powerlifters sometimes consider a thumbs distance away from the smooth part close grip.



yeah, one of my friends that is a powerlifter does close grip bench press with his hands off of the smooth part.  I do mine with one finger on the smooth part.

there are two things to really make it a "close grip" bench press:

1) a closer grip than your natural bench press (doing this will pretty much make sure you do #2 properly as well)
2) making sure that your elbows are in more so that you are working in the sagital plane and hitting your triceps more.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2005)

*Thursday, January 6th*

*Deadlifts*
bar x 10
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
325 x 3
365 x 1 (barely)

Well that sucked.  Deads felt hard today.  When I did 365 my left tricep went into a charley horse for about 5 minutes.  Was going to try 405 (my PR), but no way after that.  I must admit I dropped off of doing GMs, weighted hypers, and spread eagle sit-ups.  I wonder if that explains the drop in weight.  My lower back, hip strength stinks.

*HS Rows (One Arm)*
95 x 10/10
120 x 10/10
140 x 10/10
140 x 10/10
140 x 10/10

*Pulldowns*
Wanted to do pulldowns, but too many "resolutionists" waiting in line .

*DB Curls*
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10
45's x 7

*Face Pulls*
60 x 12
80 x 15
80 x 15


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2005)

Good wo JD even though you didn't get your deads where you wanted . 


140 for 1 arm HS  rows !!!!  WoW  That HS equipment must be something.

Standing in line for equipment !!!!!!  OOOOOOOO I couldn't even imagine that !  Even YEARS ago when I did have a gym membership I never had to wait for equipment . Course this is a small town ( 20, 000 ) where the gym was/is.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2005)

Great W/O JD!!! Sorry about the deads but your prob right about the GM's and all. And nice face pulls, I think I'll do them sitting now.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 6, 2005)

I wonder how many resolutionists will die before the end of the month


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wonder how many resolutionists will die before the end of the month



80% of dem


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2005)

It's not really that bad at my gym. You don't have to wait for benchs, squat racks, or most of the HS stuff.  Things like lat pulldown machine, preacher curl machine, pec deck and leg extension machine are the ones the newbies flock to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 140 for 1 arm HS  rows !!!!  WoW  That HS equipment must be something.


Trust me, this wasn't even close to those one arm 140 lb DB rows YM does .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2005)

Didn't mention this yesterday but.... Went to a elbow specialist, one of the best in this region, to review my previous MRI, xrays, and treatment.  I wanted another opinion of what's going on.  What a difference over the last guy I saw.  Super professional and you could just tell he knew his stuff.

Anyway, the problem is bone spurs on my elbow. He said, it is not uncommon to see this in someone who lifts heavy weights.  It's the body's attempt to repair itself by providing more surface area to the joint, and while it isn't a problem itself, it can cause pain because ligaments rub on the spurs when stressed.  The good news is I have plenty of cartilage and the spurs are moderate.  He did say the early problem was medial epicondylitis (golfer's elbow), which inflammed the ligament, which in turn starting rubbing on the bone spur.

He went on to say the 'cracking' sound from my left elbow I heard while doing heavy sets, is the ligament snapping across the spur.  He agreed with my earlier accessment that this is my warning sign, for bench press any way.

He said to keep doing what I've been doing.  Eliminate exercises that aggravate it, and find my limits on others.  If it isn't causing pain, then I should be ok. It will require a lot of tweaking on my part, and it will be a chronic problem that isn't going to go away.  If the spurs get severe, then he will do arthroscopic surgery to remove them.  He said the spurs are in a good place and the procedure would be straight forward and full recovery should be in 3 or 4 weeks.  But for now, I'm far from needing that.

It was so nice to have a superb doctor explain all this to me, and I feel confident he is right on the money with his diagnosis.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 7, 2005)

Good news ! Good luck with "tweaking"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Didn't mention this yesterday but.... Went to a elbow specialist, one of the best in this region, to review my previous MRI, xrays, and treatment.  I wanted another opinion of what's going on.  What a difference over the last guy I saw.  Super professional and you could just tell he knew his stuff.
> 
> Anyway, the problem is bone spurs on my elbow. He said, it is not uncommon to see this in someone who lifts heavy weights.  It's the body's attempt to repair itself by providing more surface area to the joint, and while it isn't a problem itself, it can cause pain because ligaments rub on the spurs when stressed.  The good news is I have plenty of cartilage and the spurs are moderate.  He did say the early problem was medial epicondylitis (golfer's elbow), which inflammed the ligament, which in turn starting rubbing on the bone spur.
> 
> ...



Awesome news Jersey!!    Finding the RIGHT doctor makes all the difference!!

 

How'd you like those face pulls ??   I did them on my shoulder day (Tuesday) and I could still feel it on Thursday.   For me - they hit my upper inside back/shoulder blade area.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 7, 2005)

Great news!! So it isn't arthritis .


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Its nice to find a dock that knows wtf they are talking about.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

hey good news!!  LOL, keep on lifting until you have to go have those things sanded off!!  LOL!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its nice to find a dock that knows wtf they are talking about.




a dock?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2005)

Docktor. 

hahaha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2005)

I appreciate the support guys... actually it IS the early stages of arthritis, but weight lifting is good for it, as long as I don't go overboard.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2005)

*Saturday, January 8th*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 6
255 x 7

Simple bench wo.  But it may represent the best flat bench I've had in a long time. Elbow felt great, no cracking sounds, no after wo stiffness and the last set approaches ones I had with 'assistance'. 

*HS Incline Press*
100 x 10
150 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 11

For me, I kicked ass on the last set.  Damn I was surprised at 11, especially since last week I only did 5. Low volume on the bench sets today, as opposed to high volume bench sets last week is probably why. 

*Pec Deck Flyes*
75 x 15
90 x 12
105 x 12
120 x 12
135 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2005)

> 280 x 11


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice w/o JD. And no elbow pain at all?!? That's great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Rock.  I still feel it, especially if I bend my arm back at a full range of motion.  For the last few months when I benched, even though many times I said it felt good, it still felt strained but at varying degrees.  In other words, with almost every bench wo I feel like I was setting it back and never getting better.  Whenever I heard that damn 'crack' sound it usually meant pain for for the next few days.  Lately, no cracking sound, no discomfort, and the feeling it is FINALLY healing!  As I know from the last dr visit, it will never be 100%, but I can live with that .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2005)

*Sunday, January 9th*

*Squat*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 6

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 3
335 x 4 

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
170 x 16
170 x 16

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 19 

Good wo today.  Haven't felt too strong in squat lately but today I was getting really deep, and going slow and controlled.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 9, 2005)

Good job there JD.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2005)

Way to go JD !!!!!!!!  SLOOOOWWWW is what i plan on doing tomorrow when I squat.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2005)

*Tuesday, January 11th*

*CG Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 7

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 10
170 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
300 x 7

*Front Raises*
25's x 10/10
30's x 8/8
35's x 8/8

*Pushdowns*
60 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

Kind of a crappy day at work today.  Not really in the mood to wo, but got in, got out in about 40 minutes.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice WO JD !


I don't care if it's a machine or not I would love to watch 300 lbs go up for reps in a press  

You still doing am workouts ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2005)

Nope, went back to evenings last week.  Trying to stick to 2 evening wo's during the week, and 2 on the weekend around mid-day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2005)

300 x 7 on HS Shoulder Press !!       That doesn't look "crappy" to me


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like you channeled the emotions related to the crappy day into a strong workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice w/o JD. I have a LONG way to go on the HS MP, LOL. Sorry you had a crappy day.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 12, 2005)

He's stronger than me!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2005)

still moving some good weight, even though you didn;t want to be there!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks guys for the support!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Tuesday, January 11th*
> 
> *CG Bench*
> bar x 10
> ...




Friggin nice JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2005)

*Friday, January 14th*

*Rack Pulls*
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
365 x 5

Haven't done these in awhile.  In the past I would use straps.  Pullingbig, an awesome deadlifter does the same (his vids are on the net).  Last time around I did 405 x 5 w/straps.  Today decided to go alternate grip, no straps like I do with deads and SLDL's.  Let me tell ya, it is much more difficult without the straps.  I had to drop the bar on the 4th rep and re-grip the bar.

*CG Pulldowns*
105 x 10
120 x 10
135 x 10
150 x 10
165 x 8

*Seated Pulley Rows*
105 x 10
135 x 10
165 x 10
195 x 8

*Hyperextensions*
+25 x 12
+25 x 12
+25 x 12
+25 x 12

*Ab Roller Crunches*
50
50
50

*Spread Eagle Sit-Ups*
20

In and out in 44 minutes


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Yea, but pretty soon if you dont use straps.. you'll have that 'rip your own cock off' grip, that P is always talking about


----------



## P-funk (Jan 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, but pretty soon if you dont use straps.. you'll have that 'rip your own cock off' grip, that P is always talking about




 


Nearly did that this afternoon.  Sometimes I just don't pay attention.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice wo JD !  

I like your rack pulls !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 15, 2005)

*Saturday, January 15th*

*Bench Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 5

The last set is the most weight I've used since my layoff.  Did 5 solid reps with good form.  On the last two reps I heard that frigging 'crack' sound from my left elbow.  It was barely noticeable but it is the first time since I started doing upper body again that this has happened.  If my theory (and the last doc I saw) is correct, then this is my warning sign.  Next time I do 265 I should limit myself to 3 reps, no matter how strong I feel.  Elbow feels good though, so we shall see if it bothers me for the next couple of days. 

*Hammer Strength Incline*
100 x 10
190 x 6
240 x 6
280 x 6
330 x 6

*Incline Flyes*
20's x 12
30's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10

Haven't done these in forever.  Never really liked this movement in the past.  Today went more for the stretch and I must admit it felt good.  Plan on incorporating them into my workouts more often.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 15, 2005)

Great w/o JD! Your HS Inclines are insane, I don't think I'll ever catch that!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice WO JD  ! 
It's kinda good to have a built in warning device, as long as you actually pay attention to it


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

> Next time I do 265 I should limit myself to 3 reps, no matter how strong I feel. Elbow feels good though, so we shall see if it bothers me for the next couple of days.



warm up. drop the reps to 3.  cut your rest interval in half and do a few more sets instead of pushing through it for one hard set.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 15, 2005)

Great w/o Jersey!!   Take care of that elbow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> warm up. drop the reps to 3.  cut your rest interval in half and do a few more sets instead of pushing through it for one hard set.


Yeah I thought about doing something like that, to make lighter weight more difficult.  My reps yesterday, while not a pause, were very strict.  Last week I did 255 x 7, which according to a 1RM calculator is equivalent to a 308 single.  265 x 5 works out to 304.  So the 255 x 7 set was actually more difficult.  Since I didn't have any problems then, I'm thinking it the amount of weight I need to watch, not necessarily the difficulty.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2005)

Rock: Sure you will.  

GW:  I've actually been pretty good about listening to body lately.  If I feel the slightest problem I either back off or take a couple of days off.  It's been working so far.  

YM:  Thanks man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sunday, January 16th*

*Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 3

*Leg Press*
4 plates x 8
6 plates x 6
8 plates x 6
10 plates x 6
10 plates x 6 (+ two 25's)
12 plates x 6
14 plates x 4

*Leg Extension*
150 x 15
210 x 12
255 x 18

*Ab Roller Crunches*
50
50

*Spread Eagle Sit-Ups*
+8 lb medicine ball x 12
+8 lb medicine ball x 12
+8 lb medicine ball x 12

*Hyperextensions*
+40 x 12
+40 x 12
+40 x 12
+40 x 12

Usually do SLDL's after squats, but decided to mix it up today since I want to rest my elbow. I can tell I tweaked it a bit yesterday, but it feels pretty good.  Haven't done leg presses in months, so gave them a whirl.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2005)

That was a hell of a "WHIRL"  JD !!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, no kidding LOL! Nice w/o JD. How do you like that ab roller?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Sunday, January 16th*
> 
> *Squats*
> 135 x 8
> ...




Good W/O JD! Get that elbow better man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, no kidding LOL! Nice w/o JD. How do you like that ab roller?


Denise Austin would be proud!  Real crunches are better, but I'm lazy when it comes to abs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2005)

*Tuesday, January 18th*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 10

Just a few days ago I said I wasn't going to do bb inclines any more.  Oh well, was getting tired of CG's and the flat benches were taken.  Elbow cracked at the 10th rep, so I need to note that.

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
100 x 10
150 x 10
190 x 10
240 x 10

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 10
30's x 10
30's x 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2005)

How's the elbow now? Nice w/o.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Rock, I was really surprised to see I still could do 10 reps with 225.  Elbow seems to feel fine this morning.  We'll see how it feels after sitting at a keyboard all day.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice WO JD !
Simple and heavy   Sounds like your early warning device is working great if the elbow is doing good this morning


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 19, 2005)

Workouts look very solid bud.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts look very solid bud.



Yeah - what he said


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2005)

Bud?  I used to smoke some in my younger days .


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2005)

*Thursday, January 20th*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 10

RI's 60 seconds

*Pulldowns*
90 x 15
120 x 12
135 x 12

RI's 60 seconds

*Hammer Strength Rows (one arm at a time)*
55 x 8/8
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
170 x 8/8

RI's 60 seconds

*Standing DB Curl's*
30's x 8
40's x 8
45's x 8

RI's 45 seconds


----------



## P-funk (Jan 20, 2005)

great workout.  love the hammer rows and 60 sec RI.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice wo JD ! 
Whats with the short RI's ? You in a hurry ? lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice w/o JD. How's everything going?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2005)

P-Funk:  I don't like all the HS machines, but the row, incline press and shoulder press are all very good.

Gary:  I wanted to try something different to mix it up a little, plus I was in a hurry .

Rock: Thanks man.  Doing good here. Elbow gives me fits here and there but I'm dealing with it .  How's the job going?  I notice your not working as many crazy hours.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 21, 2005)

Yep, only 40hours. But the job is sapping me so much. Before I didn't have to worry about my next day, now I do. Still so much to learn.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yep, only 40hours. But the job is sapping me so much. Before I didn't have to worry about my next day, now I do. Still so much to learn.


Yeah, jobs usually aren't much fun.  That's why it's called work .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

*Saturday, January 22nd*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 9
235 x 8
225 x 9

This is the first time I've done more then one hard work set in awhile, and it showed.  My endurance was lacking.

*Hammer Strength Incline*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 6
240 x 6
280 x 6
330 x 4

Paused on each rep. 

*Incline Flyes*
30's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10
60's x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2005)

Good to see those heavy Incline HS!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, jobs usually aren't much fun.  That's why it's called work .


Smartass


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh, and nice w/o!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 22, 2005)

Way to go JD !  

It's Hammer time ! 

 can't touch this !!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good to see those heavy Incline HS!!


Thanks C. I do think these are really effective.  Since I did regular BB inclines for the first time in a couple of months and still managed 225 x 10, that proves to me that the HS version is the real deal .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Smartass


I wasn't trying to be smart .  I know what you mean man.  Stress... and it's not a good thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go JD !
> 
> It's Hammer time !
> 
> can't touch this !!!


Thanks Gary.  Like that smiley .


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 22, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks C. I do think these are really effective.  Since I did regular BB inclines for the first time in a couple of months and still managed 225 x 10, that proves to me that the HS version is the real deal .



What kind of incline do you use for the freeweight incline BB presses?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2005)

You mean how many degrees?  I thought it was 45 degrees, but now think it's 30 degrees.  It is a Hammer Strength bench, so I emailed them asking that question.  They haven't responded yet.  Here is the incline bench I use. The pic below that one IS advertised as a 30 degree bench, and it sure looks like the same angle.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2005)

*Sunday, January 23rd*

*Squats*
bar x 8
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 8
225 x 18

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 12
210 x 12
255 x 18

This wo seemed hard today.  Maybe it was the fact I shoveled snow several times the last two days.  I also was in the bit of hurry since my gym opened late at noon and I wanted to watch the PHILADELPHIA EAGLES FINALLY WIN A NFC CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 23, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Sunday, January 23rd*
> 
> *Squats*
> bar x 8
> ...


Nice Wo JD !  

I saw the 225 x 18 and almost missed the 275 x 8   LOL Ans 255 for leg extensions


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Gary.  Team MoFo? I like it!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice JD, looking good. Where are you btw in your cycle?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Sunday, January 23rd*
> 
> *Squats*
> bar x 8
> ...



Go Phili!!

Nice SLDL's Jersery - 315 is a lot of weight!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice JD, looking good. Where are you btw in your cycle?


You mean AAS cycle?  I'm two months off cycle, and I don't think I'm going back on.  I really, really, really wanted to do one more but the illegality of it has always bothered me.  Frankly, after trying it, I don't think the risks are worth the rewards. But damn, I liked being "on".


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Go Phili!!
> 
> Nice SLDL's Jersery - 315 is a lot of weight!!


Thanks YM!  It's funny but I can stiff leg almost as much as I can conventional .


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Sunday, January 23rd*
> 
> *Squats*
> bar x 8
> ...



Good workout JD. Keepa rollin!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2005)

That was funny IT.  I was posting in your journal, right when you were posting in mine .


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That was funny IT.  I was posting in your journal, right when you were posting in mine .


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You mean AAS cycle?  I'm two months off cycle, and I don't think I'm going back on.  I really, really, really wanted to do one more but the illegality of it has always bothered me.  Frankly, after trying it, I don't think the risks are worth the rewards. But damn, I liked being "on".


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2005)

*Tuesday, January 25th*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 7

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
170 x 8
210 x 6
240 x 6
280 x 6

*Standing One Arm Extensions*
25 x 8/8
30 x 8/8
35 x 8/8

*Diamond Pushups*
bw x 25
bw x 22

In and out in 43 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2005)

Looking strong on the inclines Jersey!!   I like the D-pushups too


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

I have never liked diamond push-ups.  I can keep my thumbs together, but if feels akward if I connect my index fingers and thumbs together it feels a little uncomfortable.  Either way, nice numbers.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2005)

Diamonds definitely feel awkward to me also.  I cheat a bit by having my hands about an inch apart.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

Diamond push-ups suck  When we'd have to do them in Tae Kwon Do I'd just lay on the floor LOL. Nice w/o JD.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey JD,

You don't have to be a wannabe !! You are a MoFo


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

Damn, everybody's a MoFo except me 

I like mom's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Damn, everybody's a MoFo except me
> 
> I like mom's



Luke - YOU ARE A MOFO!!   A D-town MOFO!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

gotta represent


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Luke - YOU ARE A MOFO!! A D-town MOFO!!


yeh, what he said ! After a squat session like you had what else could you be


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2005)

How'd the deads go today ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey JD,
> 
> You don't have to be a wannabe !! You are a MoFo


Thanks Gary.  I like being a wannabe


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How'd the deads go today ???


All I can say is .....   

*Thursday, January 27th*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 20 
315 x 5

Very simple looking wo, but holy shiat.  I was breathing like a wild banshee in heat after the 225 x 20 set. Never tried high rep deads, I nailed my prediction yesterday.  I can honestly say I could NOT have done another rep.  I almost lost my balance on the 20th rep.  I must admit I rested 4-5 minutes before trying 315.  I thought about doing 295 instead, but sucked it up and slapped on the 45's.  Aimed for 3, was surprised to get 5.

*Pulldowns*
105 x 8
120 x 8
135 x 8
150 x 8

*Seated Pulley Rows*
105 x 6
135 x 6
165 x 6
195 x 5

*Alt DB Curls*
25's x 8
40's x 6
45's x 6
50's x 6

Damn this was a good wo.  The high rep deads definitely 'shocked' my body.  I was mildly trembling thoughout the rest of the wo.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 27, 2005)

Way to go JD !!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn this was a good wo.  The high rep deads definitely 'shocked' my body.  I was mildly trembling thoughout the rest of the wo.



That's always an interesting feeling.  I think to myself, "What the Hell have I done to my body?!"


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Great job JD. Seems everyone is doing it, I have to try it sometime


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great job JD. Seems everyone is doing it, I have to try it sometime


 Didn't your mother ever tell you just because everyone else is doing it, doesn't make it right?   

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2005)

Great job hitting 225 x 20 on the deads!!       It's definitely different then doing the normal heavy low volume set.    Make sure you keep  "good form" - you definitely don't want jackup your back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks man.  I definitely kept my form, I think that is why I struggled on the last rep.  I almost lost my balance when I pulled my shoulders back on the 20th rep because I was strict.

Tell you what.... the middle of my upper back was sore today. Most people think of deads as hitting lower back, legs, hams, glutes etc, but that high rep deal proved to me deads also contribute to upper back thickness .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2005)

*Saturday, January 29th*

*Bench Press*
bar x 10
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
255 x 7
255 x 6
255 x 5

Once my chronic elbow problems started, I've only been doing one true work set, and that has been working really well.  Starting last week, I decided to start 2-3 work sets in the power movements.  So far, so good.

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
100 x 8
150 x 6
190 x 6
240 x 6
300 x 7

Basically did these as singles.  Press, then slowly return the weight to the stops, wait a second, then press again.  I am a big fan of this machine.  Even when I didn't do BB inclines for months, I was able to return to them without missing a beat.  I contribute that to the effectiveness of the HS incline.   

*CG Bench/Pushdowns SS*
135 x 15/40 x 15
185 x 8/60 x 10
185 x 7/80 x 7

No rest betweens sets.  Just the time it took to walk from the bench to the pushdown pulley and back (and to change weights).

*Incline Flyes*
30's x 8
40's x 8
50's x 8
65's x 8

This is a new movement for me. One I never liked in the past.  For what ever reason now, I like them a lot.  Get that big stretch at the bottom and flex the pecs to move the weight up.  

*Cardio*

*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes, aerobic program, level 6

Usually I find level 12 challenging, but haven't done this in awhile, so I took it easy the first time out.  When I see Luke doing 6:15 miles, I feel like such a puss.  I just have to remember I was once a very good runner (like 20 years ago ).  My best was averaging 6:55 miles for a 13.1 mile road race, and also 6:18 miles for a 5k (3.1 miles).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2005)

Good lifts Jersey.......How come you started so light on your HS Inclines after you did all that Benching before hand??   I figured you could have done your first set with 190 or so since you were already warmed up ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2005)

Good question and I see your point.  Even when I followed heavy flat bench with inclines, I still warmed up with 135 and moved up for the inclines.  I've always liked to get the 'feel' of a movement before I go to the work sets, especially now.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 29, 2005)

> *Hammer Strength Incline Press
> *100 x 8
> 150 x 6
> 190 x 6
> ...


Freaki'n awesome!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Good question and I see your point.  Even when I followed heavy flat bench with inclines, I still warmed up with 135 and moved up for the inclines.  I've always liked to get the 'feel' of a movement before I go to the work sets, especially now.



I can definitely understand that point.  That's why I do so many warm-up sets before I attempt a 1RM.  I have to make sure I stay in my groove as I acclimate the weight.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

Dang JD ,

I really like reading your journal, I love the big numbers ( and there is a lot of good info) ! Very inspiring  

Nice wo !


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

Great w/o buddy. It's nice to see you lifting relatively pain free


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm new to your journal, but man, your numbers are friggen "Awesome"!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

Everyone:  Thank you for the kind comments.  You ALL really inspire me!  And Archangel, good to see you here... don't think I haven't peeked into your journal also .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

*Sunday, January 30th*

Warm-up:  5 minutes bike, 100 rpm

*Speed Box Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2
225 x 2

Haven't done these since I heard something 'pop' in my lower back when doing a 350 x 1 box squat.  Guess I've been nervous about trying them since.  Felt very strong doing them today.  Slowly lowered myself to the box, then exploded up as fast as possible.  

*Squats*
*225 x 21 PR*

Rested a good 5 minutes after the box squats, then went for it.  DAMN high rep squats are hard for me, but I beat my previous PR by 1 rep  .

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 6

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 16

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 17

*Cardio*

*Elliptical*
Aerobic program, level 7, 25 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> And Archangel, good to see you here... don't think I haven't peeked into your journal also .


   I'll take all the help I can get!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Sunday, January 30th*
> 
> Warm-up:  5 minutes bike, 100 rpm
> 
> ...


Good GOD Brother!!! Some serious weight is being thrown around there!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice wo , again JD !

Congrats on the PR    Cardio after legs   WoW !!! What an animal !


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

Speed squats? 

Are you training Westside JD?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Speed squats?
> 
> Are you training Westside JD?


Hey Mike!  Not really.  I'm one of those non-conformists who doesn't follow anything .  I rather take the bits and pieces of different programs and use the ones I like.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Mike!  Not really.  I'm one of those non-conformists who doesn't follow anything .  I rather take the bits and pieces of different programs and use the ones I like.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice w/o JD! I like seeing what you decide to do each w/o!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 30, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Mike!  Not really.  I'm one of those non-conformists who doesn't follow anything .  I rather take the bits and pieces of different programs and use the ones I like.



That's a cool philosophy.  I will be like that at some point, but I have to try more things before I can choose which pieces I like.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Sunday, January 30th*
> 
> Warm-up:  5 minutes bike, 100 rpm
> 
> ...



Nice PR Jersey!   How are your glutes feeling today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2005)

*Tuesday, February 1st*

*Incline BB Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
255 x 5 (PR I think)

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 6
Drop set - 190 x 10

*Side Laterals*
20's x 12
25's x 12
30's x 12

*Rear Laterals*
20's x 15
20's x 15
20's x 15

Was having a hard time getting my elbow warmed up today.  Probably shouldn't have gone heavy in the inclines, but I was determined to use 255 today. I'll have to dig thru my log, but I think this was a PR.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats either way.. thats a good workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Tuesday, February 1st*
> 
> *Incline BB Press*
> bar x 10
> ...


  KILLER w/o Brother!!! 255 Incline, Thats some serious weight!!! And your shoulder presses   Good GOD man!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks guys.  That is a HS Shoulder Press machine.  Regular mils and DB presses bother my elbow too much.  

I checked and my previous best was 255 x 3, plus a force rep.  So yeah, it was a PR .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. That is a HS Shoulder Press machine. Regular mils and DB presses bother my elbow too much.
> 
> I checked and my previous best was 255 x 3, plus a force rep. So yeah, it was a PR .


Way to go JD !  

keeping records is very important, how are supposed to know where to go if you don't know where you've been ?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I checked and my previous best was 255 x 3, plus a force rep.  So yeah, it was a PR .


    Way to go!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2005)

Way to go times 2 !!


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 2, 2005)

WOW!  Awesome w/o.  I'm getting a kick out of the angel quoting the devil.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm getting a kick out of the angel quoting the devil.


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 2, 2005)

> Hey Mike! Not really. I'm one of those non-conformists who doesn't follow anything . I rather take the bits and pieces of different programs and use the ones I like.


Haha, I see, you're one of those types. That's not a bad thing though, I have considered doing that before but knowing myself I would be jumping all over the damn place. Do you feel that dynamic/speed lifts are beneficial? 

BTW, nice job on the inclines.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm getting a kick out of the angel quoting the devil.


Good one Luke


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Haha, I see, you're one of those types. That's not a bad thing though, I have considered doing that before but knowing myself I would be jumping all over the damn place. Do you feel that dynamic/speed lifts are beneficial?


Must be the 70's radical in me .  I really like speed lifts for squats and feel they help explosiveness.  For what ever, they didn't seem to do much for me in bench though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Way to go times 2 !!


Thanks YM. Congrats on kickin' butt in football the other day .


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Morning JD, how is everything?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning JD, how is everything?


Everything is just ducky here... .  How about you?  I mean the job, Meghan, and elbow issues?  PM me bro.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2005)

Who is Meghan?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thursday, February 3rd*

Today I attempt my version of a Funky WO, or as I like to think of it.... a FUNKYTOWN workout!

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
then
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

RI's = 60 seconds.  Not quite as hard as 225 x 20 last week, but close. If you compare the volume, you'll see overall this wo was much more intense.  Rock inspired me here.

*Hammer Strength Rows (one arm at a time)*
55 x 8/8
100 x 6/6
145 x 6/6
170 x 6/6
170 x 6/6

Because I was doing one arm at a time, I just kept switching back and forth. So the only RI was switching sides and adding the weight.

*Pulldowns*
105 x 12
135 x 8
135 x 8

RI's 60 seconds.  No leaning back, no swing, no momentum. Ultra strict pulldowns. Upright, and to the upper chest.

*DB Alt Curl's*
25's x 8/8
35's x 8/8
45's x 8/8
40's x 8/8
40's x 7/7

Again, RI's = 60 seconds

Overall a smoking wo.  My face was red thoughout, and I sweated like a pig 

Not sure of exact wo time, but it was in the 35-40 minute range.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn JD !!!  


That is a hell of a workout !!! If you're not already feeling it you will


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

now that is a killer workout. 

The thing that stands out most to me is the stirctness in the pulldowns!!  Excellent.  I hate seeing people trian their ego on that exercise and lean all the way back and use momentum.  Also, the one arm row with no rest inbetween arms is killler!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn JD !!!
> 
> 
> That is a hell of a workout !!! If you're not already feeling it you will




   He's going to be sore tomorrow


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Haha, nice w/o!!! I bet the One arm rows was fun


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, those rows are incredible!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Thursday, February 3rd*
> 
> Today I attempt my version of a Funky WO, or as I like to think of it.... a FUNKYTOWN workout!
> 
> ...


Dynamite w/o!!! My GOD man, doin rows like that your gonna fly away with that lat spread!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks guys... I'm thunderstruck.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2005)

*Saturday, February 5th*

*Bench*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
245 x 8
245 x 7
245 x 5
225 x 7

2 minute RI's.  Damn, my endurance sucks.  

*Hammer Strength Incline Press*
100 x 8
190 x 5
240 x 5
300 x 7

2 minute RI's

In the past I did these as a continuous movement, like I would a BB incline.  The last couple of weeks I have been doing them with a pause on each rep and feel that is more effective since you don't need to concern yourself with balancing the weight... only pushing it.

*Pec Deck Flyes*
105 x 12
120 x 10
120 x 12

60 second RI's


*Face Pulls*
60 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 12

60 second RI's

*Ab Roller Crunches*
50
50
50
50


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

Great w/o as always JD. I have horrible endurance also. Why such high reps for abs?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2005)

Because I can .  The ab roller crunches are too damn easy.  I should do the spread eagle situps, or the swiss ball crunches instead.  Thanks Rock for exposing my pussy ab workout .


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2005)

Killer W/O there Brother!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2005)

> In the past I did these as a continuous movement, like I would a BB incline. The last couple of weeks I have been doing them with a pause on each rep and feel that is more effective since you don't need to concern yourself with balancing the weight... only pushing it.



How much balancing do you need to do on a HS machine       Just bustin' your balls Jersey.......Nice numbers again.    I think I'm sleep deprived this weekend.... 

What's your projection on the score of todays game?    Go PATS!!   Actually "Go - who ever has my numbers for the squares today"     LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Because I can .  The ab roller crunches are too damn easy.  I should do the spread eagle situps, or the swiss ball crunches instead.  Thanks Rock for exposing my pussy ab workout .


LOL,  I help wherever I can


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Because I can . The ab roller crunches are too damn easy. I should do the spread eagle situps, or the swiss ball crunches instead. Thanks Rock for exposing my pussy ab workout .


 


  other than that it was a nice wo !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How much balancing do you need to do on a HS machine       Just bustin' your balls Jersey.......Nice numbers again.    I think I'm sleep deprived this weekend....


That's what I meant. You don't need to worry about balancing the weight on the HS .  Tell you what, my chest is sore today .



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's your projection on the score of todays game?    Go PATS!!   Actually "Go - who ever has my numbers for the squares today"     LOL


FLY EAGLES FLY!!!

Eagles 27, Patriots 24


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Saturday, February 5th*
> 
> *Bench*
> bar x 10
> ...


D'oh!  See what happens when you get old.  I forgot to include the CG bench/rope pushdown superset.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2005)

*SUPER Sunday, February 6th*

5 minutes elliptical machine, 100 rpm warm up

*Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 7
275 x 6
275 x 6

Starting to use a narrower stance, and going below parallel.  

*DB SLDL's*
70's x 6
90's x 5
105's x 5
115's x 5

I promised to try these, and try them I did. Felt sort of awkward, but they definitely did the job.  The last set, my legs were trembling and I felt like I may lose my grip.  Would hate to drop one of those bad boys on my foot!

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 16

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
150 x 20
170 x 16
170 x 15

Ok, got a few beers to drink and a game to go watch


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2005)

*SUPER Sunday, February 6th*

5 minutes elliptical machine, 100 rpm warm up

*Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 7
275 x 6
275 x 6

Starting to use a narrower stance, and going below parallel.  

*DB SLDL's*
70's x 6
90's x 5
105's x 5
115's x 5

I promised to try these, and try them I did. Felt sort of awkward, but they definitely did the job.  The last set, my legs were trembling and I felt like I may lose my grip.  Would hate to drop one of those bad boys on my foot!

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 16

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
150 x 20
170 x 16
170 x 15

Ok, got a few beers to drink and a game to go watch .  GO EAGLES.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 6, 2005)

That w/o is so good you had to post it 14 times!!! LOL, what happened buddy? So what is your "narrower" stance? And the DB SLDL, are you holding them at your side or in front?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

WHOA, how long did THAT take you to do


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2005)

Good GOD Brother, Those are some BIG movers. My knees alone would blow out on your extensions


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 6, 2005)

Holy reposting batman.  Haha!

Anyway, I hear you on the DB SLDLs.  Killer on the grip.  All the more reason to do them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So what is your "narrower" stance? And the DB SLDL, are you holding them at your side or in front?



WTF??? When I posted that, I got the dreaded 'page cannot be displayed'. I kept trying to post, then gave up.  I didn't even think it went through once... much less 14 times .  Of course now it's too late to delete them. 

I used to squat with my feet very close together, maybe 12" or so apart.  Then I went to a powerlifting type stance, which I liked but found it hard on my knees sometimes.  Last couple of times tried going somewhere in between and going lower.

With the DB SLDLs, I started with them at the sides, then as I lowered them brought them out front.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Patrick for deleting those erroneous posts .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

OFF DAY today ??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2005)

*Tuesday, February 8th*

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 7

Ran out of gas on the last set, but was still pleased with two solid sets of 10.

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 6
240 x 8

*Side Laterals*
20's x 10
30's x 8
35's x 8
35's x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 10
105 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10

In and out in 41 minutes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> OFF DAY today ??


Good timing .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Tuesday, February 8th*
> 
> *CG Bench*
> 135 x 8
> ...



REAL NICE workout - I guess it wasn't an off day


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

Looking good JD


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 8, 2005)

Beastly  fawker


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Tuesday, February 8th*
> 
> *CG Bench*
> 135 x 8
> ...


Great w/o !!! Your CG's and Shoulder Presses are incredible


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Great w/o JD. And btw, Springfield is where I work now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2005)

No kidding.  Where are you from originally Rock?

I moved from Springfield in the 80's and my last visit was around '88.  My family also has since moved away.  I hadn't been back until I went to visit a friend in Bethesda in 2002.  I HAD to check out Springfield while I was cruising down the beltway. OMG, I checked out my old high school and the house I grew up in.  How spooky.  Ever hear the the saying "you can never go home again"?  That never made sense to me until that moment.  I was a complete stranger in my own familiar surroundings.

When we first moved to Springfield I was in the 6th grade, and it was on the edge of suburbia.  Now it is a friggin madhouse .


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

My wife moved to Springfield in the 80's with her family. Graduated from Lake Braddock High School in '92. Which HS did you go to? Last time you were there was '02? I'm sure it's changed a crapload more since then LOL. 

I grew up mostly in New York and Maryland.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2005)

Lake Braddock HS.  I know exactly where that is.  I went to Robert E Lee High School on Franconia Road.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll have to tell Lisa and see what she says . I think I work (or worked, today is my last day) near Robert E Lee HS.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2005)

It's right across from the Springfield Mall.

SO what's the deal with the job?  Excuse me if you posted it before..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2005)

*Thursday, February 10th*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
then
315 x 8
275 x 10

*Pulldowns*
105 x 8
135 x 8
150 x 8

*Seated Rows*
105 x 6
135 x 6
165 x 6
195 x 10

*BB Curls*
Give me a break here.  Haven't done these since early last fall, and I figured I would never be able to do them again.  Since DB curls have been going well, decided to try them again... cautiously.
45 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 8

*DB Incline Curls *  
25's x 12
30's x 12
35's x 12


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Brother, Lookin GOOD!!!   Deads are lookin real good. They just make me want to   !!!   How do your arms (biceps in particular) feel after a heavy back workout? I'm doing Pulls/Pushes/Legs split now, and My arms are just about totally fried when I get to them on the respective days   So I was just wonderin'. Doesn't look like it affected you at all


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2005)

Yea, hows your arm after the BB curls?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice wo JD ! 

But you didn't say how the BB curls felt .


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

nice deadlifts.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice w/o buddy! And really nice curls for not doing them.

My workplace is about 2 miles from the Mall. Today is my last day there, I finally said I won't take the job. Too much getting jerked around, never did get the offer letter. So I start at the NGA (place with guns) on Monday at 5am.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

Angel:  My arms are definitely tired after doing pulldowns and rows, but I view it as a good warm up to curls. Plus my volume is fairly low and I only wo 4 days a week. 

Pre and Gary:  Not sure.  Arm feels fine this morning, yet the whole time I was doing the BB curls a little voice keep telling me I shouldn't be doing these .  I'll probably stick with DB curls instead. Because I can rotate my wrists, they are much more comfortable.

P-Funk:  Thanks man.  I didn't time the RI's this week, but they were still pretty short.  Longest rest was between the 315 and 275 deadlift sets. Probably 2-3 minutes.  Everything else 60-90 secs. 

Rock:  Note to self.  Don't mess with Rock starting Monday . Well good luck in this new job!  You don't have to work screwy hours again do you?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yep, very screwy hours LOL. Every shift is 13 hours and switching from Days and Mids again. That is the downside, but hey- there is always a downside right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking good     Be careful with the BB curls


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yep, very screwy hours LOL. Every shift is 13 hours and switching from Days and Mids again. That is the downside, but hey- there is always a downside right?


Ouch.  The key is if you LIKE it.  If you don't, drop the holsters and get a job you like .  

I learned long ago, money is important, but don't let it rule your life.  A moderate paying job, which is to your liking, is FAR better then a high paying job that you hate.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ouch.  The key is if you LIKE it.  If you don't, drop the holsters and get a job you like .
> 
> I learned long ago, money is important, but don't let it rule your life.  A moderate paying job, which is to your liking, is FAR better then a high paying job that you hate.


   WELL said


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2005)

*Saturday, February 12th*

*Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
255 x 6
255 x 5
255 x 4

Losing some strength.  Looks like I dropped a rep across the board and 255 feels heavier then usual.  Dropped a few pounds, but I think I lost a little bit of muscle, and gained some bf  .

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 4

First time since last fall that I followed bench with BB incline instead of the HS version.

*Pec Deck Flyes*
90 x 12
105 x 12
120 x 12

*Spread Eagle Sit-Ups*
+10 lb medicine ball x 20
+10 lb medicine ball x 15
+10 lb medicine ball x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2005)

> Losing some strength. Looks like I dropped a rep across the board and 255 feels heavier then usual. Dropped a few pounds, but I think I lost a little bit of muscle, and gained some bf



What's going on here ??


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2005)

Great lookin W/O!!! Yeah, it's a bite in the behind when you follow Inclines after Flat. My shoulders really feel it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What's going on here ??


I think you know .  It's been almost 3 months since the end of my 'experiment', and I'm finally starting to lose some of the strength gains.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin W/O!!! Yeah, it's a bite in the behind when you follow Inclines after Flat. My shoulders really feel it


That's why I was so impressed with your power push day wo.  AFTER flat bench and inclines, you popped out impressive weight on militaries!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I think you know .  It's been almost 3 months since the end of my 'experiment', and I'm finally starting to lose some of the strength gains.



Gotcha   

How's your diet been ??    What are you weighing in at these days?    I've dropped about 7 pounds - now I'm around 187 most days.   I'm still working on that last 'inch' around my waist line.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm still working on that last 'inch' around my waist line.


You don't have to work on it Brother. You can have mine!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2005)

you doing anymore "experiments" JD ?  Or are you going Al Naturale ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 13, 2005)

Good workouts JD. Bummer about losing some "experimental" strength gains.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You don't have to work on it Brother. You can have mine!!!



You are very generous        I'll pass


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You are very generous        I'll pass


  please!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Gotcha
> 
> How's your diet been ??    What are you weighing in at these days?    I've dropped about 7 pounds - now I'm around 187 most days.   I'm still working on that last 'inch' around my waist line.


About 218.  Slacking on the diet, not horrible, but not commited either. Where's that damn calzone I just ordered!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> you doing anymore "experiments" JD ?  Or are you going Al Naturale ?


Not sure.  I've tried the classic 'bulking cycle', and would like to try the classic 'cutting cycle' before I call it quits.  May just end it here though, still undecided.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2005)

*Sunday, February 13th*

Warm up 5 minutes elliptical machine

*Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5
295 x 5

Weight used has dropped some, but definitely getting nice and deep on these.

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
225 x 8
275 x 8

*Leg Extension's*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 16

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
170 x 16
170 x 16
190 x 14


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2005)

depth is more important than weight.  nice squats.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> depth is more important than weight.  nice squats.



ditto.

nice work, Jerz.

This post actually made me laugh. Today, as i was waiting for these 2 douchebags to finish their endless sets with the squatrack, i notice they load up the weight, but don't even go halfway down.

i get mixed feelings when i see this. 1/4 of me is angry cuz these guys think they are the shit with that much weight on there, even though they barely go down. another 1/4 of me laughs to myself cuz these guys are douchebags. the third 1/4 of me pities (sp.) them b/c they won't grow bigger or stronger, even though they think they will. the last 1/4 thinks "they fuckin' assholes better hurry the fuck up before i get medieval on that ass"

keep it up, Jerz.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O!!! Nice and deep. I use a bench that has a decline on it. Put it behind me and squat down till I can slightly feel the bench and then start back up!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> This post actually made me laugh. Today, as i was waiting for these 2 douchebags to finish their endless sets with the squatrack, i notice they load up the weight, but don't even go halfway down.
> 
> i get mixed feelings when i see this. 1/4 of me is angry cuz these guys think they are the shit with that much weight on there, even though they barely go down. another 1/4 of me laughs to myself cuz these guys are douchebags. the third 1/4 of me pities (sp.) them b/c they won't grow bigger or stronger, even though they think they will. the last 1/4 thinks "they fuckin' assholes better hurry the fuck up before i get medieval on that ass"


I hear ya on that Flex.  People talk about getting to parallel, or breaking parallel.  Hell I'd say 90% of the trainees in my gym only go a 1/4 or 1/3 of the way down.... even guys that should know better!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good Lookin W/O!!! Nice and deep. I use a bench that has a decline on it. Put it behind me and squat down till I can slightly feel the bench and then start back up!!!


Yeah I do box squats occasionally and those help to teach you to get deep.  My gym is well equipped, but one essential they don't have is a mirror for squatting to check your form.  They have mirrors every where else, but not behind the squat racks .


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Morning JD,

Nice wo as always


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> They have mirrors every where else, but not behind the squat racks .


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah I do box squats occasionally and those help to teach you to get deep.  My gym is well equipped, but one essential they don't have is a mirror for squatting to check your form.  They have mirrors every where else, but not behind the squat racks .



That really sucks.  If there was one place I would want to have a mirror, the rack would be it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice w/o JD!!! That Calzone come yet


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2005)

*Gary:*  Thanks bro!

*Angel and CP*:  No kidding!  In this set up, for the most part a very nice set up, the squats racks face a running track.  I guess they could bolt a mirror to the wall by the track, but I'm sure they are worried someone would crash into it and sue their ass.  Talk about CNS.  No mirror has me on high alert .

*Rock: *  Yep, that bad boy did come.....  mmmmmmm


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tuesday, February 15th*

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

In the last couple of weeks I feel like I'm losing strength, which wouldn't be surprising.  But felt strong today.  Each rep was very well controlled with a slight pause at the bottom, except for the last rep of the last set.

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 5
190 x 5
240 x 5
280 x 7

*Front Raise/Side Lateral/Rear Delt Raise - Giant Set*
25's x 10, 25's x 10, 25's x 10
30's x 10, 30's x 6, 30's x 5
25's x 8, 25's x 5, 25's x 6

RI's 45 seconds between giant sets

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

RI's = 45 seconds

*Pushdowns*
60 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 6


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn Brother, thats a heck of a workout!!! I used to do the FSR's when I was doin HIT. Those really FRY the Delts!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice GIANT sets Jersey!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2005)

Great w/o JD. Bet that Giant set was a killer!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Tuesday, February 15th*
> 
> 
> *Front Raise/Side Lateral/Rear Delt Raise - Giant Set*
> ...


 

  Nice wo JD !  Giant sets !!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2005)

I like that giant set idea.. I may steal that for next week


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks guys.  Next time, I 'll just stick with the 25's....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thursday, February 17th*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 6
315 x 7

This was actually a very good deadlift wo for me.  Especially because I have a bad cold.  After seeing YM's deads yesterday though, I almost didn't want to post mine .

*HS Rows (One Arm)*
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
170 x 6/6

45 second RI's

*Pulldowns*
105 x 8
135 x 8
165 x 6
150 x 6

45 second RI's

*Alternating DB Curls*
25's x 8
40's x 6
50's x 10

45 second RI's


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

Damn Brother!!! You and Rock are official *BEASTS*


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

YM's were with a trap bar.. they dont count  

Nice workout bro.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Damn Brother!!! You and Rock are official *BEASTS*


I hate to call an Angel a BEAST, but you are the real beast!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> YM's were with a trap bar.. they dont count
> 
> Nice workout bro.


Thanks Pre!  I know you were kidding, but in defense of my buddy YM, from what I'm told (never tried them myself) with a trap bar you might get a couple more reps, but geez man.... he did 315 x 15.  

Now Flex is a whole 'nother story.  That boy has insane deadlifts!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I hate to call an Angel a BEAST, but you are the real beast!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice w/o JD!!! Maybe all of us should start Team Beast


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice wo !  Almost didn't post them ?  LOL 

TGIF bud !


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o JD!!! Maybe all of us should start Team Beast


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2005)

Remember.... I'm a non-conformist  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2005)

*Saturday, February 19th*

*Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 7
245 x 6
245 x 6 (+1 forced)

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 6
240 x 6
280 x 5
330 x 4

*Incline Flyes*
25's x 12
40's x 12
50's x 12

Not much to say.  In a down mood today.  Too involved to explain.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Brother  330 on the Incline!!!  

Sorry to hear your in a down mood.
Hope everything will be okay


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome w/o buddy!  If you need to talk give me a PM.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2005)

Morning JD  


Nice wo you non-conformist  





Hope your day is a great one !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2005)

Everything is ok, just wasn't in a good mood last night, and have a couple things on my mind.  Thanks for asking guys .

That "Non-Conformist" title makes me sound like a radical, doesn't it .  Maybe I should change it to "Marchs to the beat of a different drummer".  Nah.  That's too long.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Everything is ok,  Thanks for asking guys


   Thats what we are here for!!! Let me know if I can help


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you Angel.... you are a saint.  I'm cool.  If I can help YOU in any way, just let me know man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2005)

*Sunday, February 20th *  

Warm-up:  5 minutes elliptical machine, 100 rpm

*Deep Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 8
275 x 7

Not bad considering I have a cold, and for whatever reason, feel a lack of energy.  I am not going ATG, but well below parallel, so I was happy with the work sets.  

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 10

Like I said, not feeling real good, so I abbreviated this wo.  That said though I _think_ the last set was a PR . 

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
150 x 20
170 x 16
170 x 14


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That "Non-Conformist" title makes me sound like a radical, doesn't it .  Maybe I should change it to "Marchs to the beat of a different drummer".  Nah.  That's too long.



You could just put "OG"....Original Gangster


----------



## Flex (Feb 20, 2005)

good leg wo, bro, despite bein' sick. 

SEE, even a sick man can squat to parallel. Too bad you weren't at my gym today. I almost killed these fuckin' kids who loaded up the squat bar with way too much weight, screamed after every rep, and went down all of 4 inches.

I gotta stop worrying about what others do. I let that shit get to me too much, i don't know why. Well, probably b/c they think their the shit with so much weight on there. I'll stop rambling now


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Good lookin W/O !!! Sucks when your under the weather   But you stuck with it and even got a PR!!!  Way to go Brother


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I almost killed these fuckin' kids who loaded up the squat bar with way too much weight, screamed after every rep, and went down all of 4 inches.


Hey Brother, I'm in the same boat with you. If you want to dance with the Big Wheels, you GOTTA pay the price!!! I do believe in liftin heavy, but I also believe in FORM, FORM and more FORM!!! 4 inches,      


Sorry for my little tirade


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to my world.  My gym is well equipped, but not hardcore.  It's a rare sight to see anyone squat to parallel, much less below it.  People look at me like I'm the weird one...  There is a cop though who used to compete in powerlifting, who routinely does 6 perfectly executed reps with 515.  Well below parallel.  That is a beautiful sight... Almost brings a tear to my eye .


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Sunday, February 20th *
> 
> Warm-up:  5 minutes elliptical machine, 100 rpm
> 
> ...




good work.

training while being sick is the worst.  i may attempt it tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2005)

*Tuesday, February 22th*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8

*CG Bench*
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 8

*Pushdowns*
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

In and out in 35 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2005)

35 min. Brother that is INTENSE!!! Lookin Good


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice workout JD.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice w/o JD. How's the Incline treating you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2005)

Strong Inclines Jersey


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks my brotha's!  In truth, my strength is dropping, but at least it's natural.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o JD. How's the Incline treating you?


Started doing BB inclines a few weeks ago and elbow has been fine, even with heavy weights.  Funny you asked though... today it feels bad.  Worse then it has in a long while.  I don't need to tell you, it is so unpredictable.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice wo Mr. In and Out


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Mr. In n Out


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mr. In n Out


I knew Jake would catch that


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Started doing BB inclines a few weeks ago and elbow has been fine, even with heavy weights.  Funny you asked though... today it feels bad.  Worse then it has in a long while.  I don't need to tell you, it is so unpredictable.


 Sorry buddy. Ice it and be proactive in keeping it from getting worse! Mine started acting up just a bit so I may take an extra rest day or something.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mr. In n Out


Hey Beavis.... he said In n Out hehehehehehehe


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Sorry buddy. Ice it and be proactive in keeping it from getting worse! Mine started acting up just a bit so I may take an extra rest day or something.


Yeah, oh well.  Whatcha gonna to do?  Got to live with it. Hope it feels better quickly Rock.  This morning, mine doesn't feel too bad at all.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Pre!  I know you were kidding, but in defense of my buddy YM, from what I'm told (never tried them myself) with a trap bar you might get a couple more reps, but geez man.... he did 315 x 15.
> 
> Now Flex is a whole 'nother story.  That boy has insane deadlifts!



 .... Thanks for the defense Jersey.   PM likes to stir it up   

I was just reading the last week of your journal.   Take care of the elbow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> .... Thanks for the defense Jersey.   PM likes to stir it up


He means well


----------



## Yunier (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice, I though there was a few NJ/NY members in IM forums...but I didn't know there were so many though.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

There's a lot of New Jerksians here


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2005)

*Friday, February 25th*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3
355 x 3
315 x 6

I realized in deading tonight, I cheat, and that's pissing me off.  ESPECIALLY because my deads suck as it is.  Deadlifts are different then most movements in that the first rep is usually the most difficult.  The real way to do deads is to approach them as a series of singles.  Lift, lower the weight, let it rest on the floor, then do another.  I realized I let the weight hit the floor, and with recoil, pull it up.  That said, this wo was two hours ago and my butt, lower back and rhomboids are feeling it, so it wasn't for naught.  I just think to develop real power out of the hole, you must let the weight rest on the floor between reps. 

*Pulldowns*
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

30 second RI's

*HS Row's (one arm)*
100 x 10/10
125 x 10/10
125 x 10/10

30-45 second RI's

*FLEX Curls*
20's x 12
25's x 12
25's x 12

30 second RI's

Decided to try Flex's style curls tonight.  This appealed to me because of my bum elbow and the lighter weight used.  But I would also say I am more into strength stuff, cuz let's face it guys, I'm pushing 50 and I seriously doubt I can add appreciable size.  That said, my arms are the only bp I'm embarrassed about.  I'm 6' 1", 220 lbs.... even with gear, my arms only tape 17", and that's on a good day with a tailwind....

*Reverse Curls*
45 x 15
45 x 15
45 x 15

30 second RI's

Just the bar.  I held it with as wide of a grip as I could manage, elbows tucked in tight and focused on form. Reallty felt this in the brachalis.

My bi's were burning like a b.....  Well you know.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There's a lot of New Jerksians here



Add one more to the club


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

> I realized in deading tonight, I cheat, and that's pissing me off. ESPECIALLY because my deads suck as it is. Deadlifts are different then most movements in that the first rep is usually the most difficult. The real way to do deads is to approach them as a series of singles. Lift, lower the weight, let it rest on the floor, then do another. I realized I let the weight hit the floor, and with recoil, pull it up. That said, this wo was two hours ago and my butt, lower back and rhomboids are feeling it, so it wasn't for naught. I just think to develop real power out of the hole, you must let the weight rest on the floor between reps.



that is why it is called a deadlift....you should be lifting dead weight, not taking advantage of momentum or the "bounce" off the floor.  If I do high reps of deadlifts (like 10+) then I either, very gently touch the floor or in most cases don;t touch the floor at all, coming just above it.  But yeah, there should be a moment of reset at the bottom of the lift.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Add one more to the club


Welcome Yunier. 

There are a lot of people from New Jersey here.  PM is just jealous, because he is a "UTE".  Not sure what that means, but I think it has something to do with the uterus


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Your just jealous, because my football team was UNDEFEATED!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Brother, Good lookin W/O!!! I also tried the "Flex" curls. Loved 'em. Actually felt better on my elbows than normal curls   The reverse curls you felt in your Brach's more huh? Gonna have to try those. Want to build Thickness to my arms, ya know!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Welcome Yunier.
> 
> There are a lot of people from New Jersey here. PM is just jealous, because he is a "UTE". Not sure what that means, but I think it has something to do with the uterus


 

  JD are you saying Jake is a  

  J/K Jake !


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

> I realized in deading tonight, I cheat, and that's pissing me off. ESPECIALLY because my deads suck as it is. Deadlifts are different then most movements in that the first rep is usually the most difficult. The real way to do deads is to approach them as a series of singles. Lift, lower the weight, let it rest on the floor, then do another. I realized I let the weight hit the floor, and with recoil, pull it up. That said, this wo was two hours ago and my butt, lower back and rhomboids are feeling it, so it wasn't for naught. I just think to develop real power out of the hole, you must let the weight rest on the floor between reps.


Cheater !!!  

good job  JD!  Never thought of it like thatbefore . Must make a note of that .


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice little epiphany you had with deadlifts.  I usually try to pause, but only briefly, when I do deadlifts for repetitions.  Good numbers too.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2005)

You're correct about the deads JD. If i'm doing deads for reps i lightly touch them to the floor or stop short (usually i lightly touch the floor), however when working for strength purposes i will drop the bar, get up, reset, switch my grip (if using over/under) and go again.  there might be a good 5 sec between reps for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2005)

*Angel:* Yeah I like them bro.  Flex is on to something .

*Gary:* Nah.  I was just reacting to him calling us New Jersians beef jerky, or whatever it was .  Jake is my boy.

*P-Funk, CP and Yanick:* I must say I didn't slam the weight off the floor, but am definitely guilty of using a bit of momentum .  With SLDL's I have always stopped just short of touching. When doing the Westside approach to deads, I always paused.  I must have been a little overzealous when trying to do higher rep sets.  Being relatively new to it, I love deadlifts though....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2005)

*Saturday, February 26th*

*Bench*
30's x 15 warm up

135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 11
225 x 7
225 x 4 
135 x 20
60 second RI's.  This was new to me.  Not used to using the short RI's with compound movements, so this was a SHOCK to me. Patrick is probably  . 

*HS Incline *
190 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 7 (reg cadence, then 1 more after a 2 second pause)  
190 x 5
60 second RI's

*Incline Flyes*
30's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 9
60 second RI's

*Face Pulls*
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
60 second RI's.  Used rope on the pushdowns pulley's. 

Today I saw an awesome bench wo.  This black guy is in his late 20's, I'm guessing about 5' 8", 220 lbs.   Very thick, to me his most noticable feature was his "Popeye" foreams.  Loaded up the bar with 225 and did 8 perfect reps.  Slight pause on every one.  Then went to 275, and did another textbook 8 reps.  Rested maybe 5 minutes, loaded the bar with 315, and pressed it for what looked like an effortless 8 reps, with a rather quick cadence.  He then went to 365 and did an easy triple.  After that he upped it to 405.  Brought the bar down, stopped it for a distinct pause, blew it off his chest, then did another with a slightly shorter pause... Damn, I was impressed.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

> Patrick is probably .




actually more like this.  

it gives the workout and the weight a whole new dynamic!!  Sometimes I feel bad about the weight I am tossing around.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Great W/O Brother!!!  Question, not to sound stupid, but what are face pulls?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2005)

I see we haven't been reading our IronMag monthly newsletter   (that's ok, I hadn't either until I realized Patrick wrote a monthly "Exercise of the Month" feature).  

*Exercise of the Month - Face Pulls 
by Patrick Ward * 

After being a personal trainer for a number of years and studying bio-mechanics there is one major thing that I notice about the majority of people in the gym. THEIR POSTURE SUCKS!!! There are several reasons this could be. The main reason for this, I find, is that most people have a sedentary job, sitting at a desk behind a computer all day long (8+ hours a day.). Due to the fact that they have their hands extended out in front of them to type and most everything that human beings do is so anterior this can cause a large imbalance at the shoulder joint. This imbalance is commonly referred to as "upper-cross syndrome". Upper-cross syndrome is characterized by the slopping or rounding of the shoulders, the hunched over look and a forward protrusion of the chin. A lot of big bench pressers can also be seen in the gym with this forward rounded shoulder look. This imbalance, while not very appealing or attractive, can also leave you in a great risk of injury as you scapular stabilizers are to weak to stabilize you shoulder girdle opening up the possibility of various impingements and muscle tears. 

So how can we help to correct this problem? 

FACE PULLS 

Those that read my journal on the forums know that I am a big fan of these. The whole idea with the face pull that makes it so great is that it really hits the rhomboids, rear delts and lower traps. These muscles are the muscles that will work to help pull your scapula back and stabilize it in place, the end result being a much better posture. For those that suffer with this problem of poor posture I recommend and upper/lower body routine. On the upper day I recommend you doing a ratio of 2:1 pull to push (so yes, that means don't do as many sets of bench press and do more sets of rows). It has been my experience that this ratio is more beneficial than say eliminating all pushes for 4 weeks and only doing pulls. How do I know? Well, it has worked for my clients that I train.

The bio-mechanics of the face pull:

The exercise takes place in the transverse (aka the horizontal plane) plane of motion. This plane bi-sects the body into upper and lower haves. The name of the actual movement is horizontal extension, as the shoulder joint is being extended back wards. The movement of horizontal extension creates adduction of the scapula which is where the rhomboids will come into play.

How to perform this exercise:

There are a variety of ways to perform a face pull. One of my favorites is standing. Hook a rope attachment to a high cable tower and grasp it (palms down). I prefer to take a staggered stance to keep my balance and prevent myself from being pulled forward by the rope. However, a feet together stance will place greater demand on the core. From there I pull the rope to wards me, keeping my elbows up (you want them to be right in line with your shoulder like where they should be when you do reverse peck deck. Any lower and you are recruiting more lats and less rhomboids.). You pull directly into you, to wards your chin (hence the name face pull). From there you can pause for a moment and then perform a controlled eccentric before starting another rep. For those of you working out at home, that have no access to a cable tower this exercise can be performed lying face down on an incline bench. I like to place my knees on the seat of the bench because it feels more stable than standing and crouching. From there, lying face down on the incline bench, I grasp dumbells. Again, taking a pronated grip (palms down, or in this case facing back) I row the weight up to wards my chin. Again, keeping my elbows out and in line with my shoulder joint so that I don't recruit as much lats and try to keep it in the transverse plane as much as possible. 



Aside from really working your posterior muscles stretching the chest can also help as all the overworking it is getting day in and day out it can become increasingly tight.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

hey....I wrote that!!  LMAO!! haahhahahahah.......that is why people don't read the newsletter, because I write for it.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Now I feel foolish!!!  
Kinda like an upright row, but a different angle right?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hey....I wrote that!!  LMAO!! haahhahahahah.......that is why people don't read the newsletter, because I write for it.


I never knew you wrote for it. I will have to start paying better attention!!!
Now I feel like such a heel


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Now I feel foolish!!!
> Kinda like an upright row, but a different angle right?




not really, more like a seated row except pulling towards your chin.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not really, more like a seated row except pulling towards your chin.


Got it, thanks. Will it beef up the upper/middle part of my back then?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Should I include it with back, or Delts???


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Got it, thanks. Will it beef up the upper/middle part of my back then?




hits those rear delts, rhomboids and mid traps mighty nice.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hits those rear delts, rhomboids and mid traps mighty nice.


Sweet!!! Elbows up and out though right?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

yup


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazine.com/newsletters/December_2004/

Here is the link.  Click on it, then scroll down to Exercise of the Month.  There are a couple of pics that show the form.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks to BOTH of you!!! Got it now!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2005)

*Sunday, February 27th*

*Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6 
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5
Decided to try P's method of holding at the bottom.  Went below parallel, held for a 3 count, then drived up.  Used 60 second RI's.  Holy dog poop Batman, this was tough....

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 10
60 second RI's.  I was going to do another set with 255, but the freaking fire alarm went off and we had to evacuate the building!  My gym is located upstairs, and we had to go down about 30 stairs.  My God!  My legs were trembling so bad, I had trouble making it to the bottom.  It was a false alarm and we were allowed to re-enter the building almost as quickly as we exited it.

*45 Degree Leg Press*
4 plates x 8
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 8
8 plates x 8
60 second RI's. 

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
170 x 16
170 x 16

*Wrist Curls*
40 x 20
40 x 20
40 x 20
40 x 20


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Held for a 3ct.   Holy GOD Brother, your Legs W/O are killers!!! Oh man, a false fire alarm, and on leg day to boot, 30 stairs down, not too bad, but then 30 stairs up, and then finish LEGS!!!
You da man Brother


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice wo JD.  I probably would of just kept going towards home after the fire alarm instead of going back up to workout  

I see your certification finally came in . LOL


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

looks like a good workout!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd be counting those 3 sec FAST!!! LOL, awesome w/o JD.


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Jerz,

everything looks good, bro. Keep it up!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2005)

*Angel:* Thanks bro.  I have done some decent leg workouts going back to when I stopped doing upper body for a month.  I can honestly say, doing this simple looking leg wo has made my quads more sore then they have been in a long, long time.  The only thing I didn't like was it was a bit hard on my knees, during, but not after the wo.

*Gary:* It was easier going up the steps, then down them.  Certification?  Yep, not sure if I'm grain or corn fed  .

*P-Funk:*You da man (and a masochist!) 

*Rock:* Notice I didn't say 3 seconds, but a 3 count.  I'm sure my 1, 2, 3 was PDQ .

*Flex*:  Thanks man.  My bi's are still slighty sore from FLEX curls.  Funny I usually do BB curls in a similiar fashion, but doing the DB's that way holding them far apart and twisting the pinky up at the end, was so damn effective.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2005)

'sup Jersey!        Those "holds" at the bottom of your squat look tough


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks YM.  Congrats on the game!


----------



## Yunier (Mar 1, 2005)

I love Squats too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2005)

*Tuesday, March 1st*

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 8
245 x 6
245 x 4
225 x 6
90 second RI's.  The gym was super packed tonight.  I had to wait for a bench for about 20 minutes... never had that happened before.  

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 5
280 x 6
280 x 3
240 x 6
60 second RI's

*Side Laterals*
25's x 12
30's x 14
45 second RI's

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 8
50 x 10
45 second RI's

Lost track of time, but was 'in and out' in about 30-35 minutes


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

I hate having to wait for shit.. I dont miss working out at night at all.

How do you like watching your RI's?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

20 minutes!!! That wouldv'e drove me nuts    W/O looks Great Brother, your Shoulder Presses just BLOW me away


----------



## LW83 (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, AWESOME cg Bp's!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Great w/o JD. Those CG's are awesome  I refuse to wait like that, LOL. Just walk back out


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice job JD !  20 minutes   Thats half a wo !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2005)

Everything looks good with your workout Jersey  (except the 20 minute wait)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

*Pre:*  I was working out in the morning, like 6 AM.  Still prefer evening workouts over first thing though.  My favorite time to workout is around 11 AM - 1 PM, but I can only do that on weekends.  Timing RI's?  Don't mind it really.  My gym has a big clock, like those used to time laps in swimming.  So it's easy to time RI's.
*
Angel:  *  Thanks!  But your militaries blow away my wussy Hammer Strength presses .

*Luke:* Hey Luke!  Nice of you to comment.  I'll be visiting your new journal, you can count on that.  Question.  I understand the L, but what does the "W" mean?

*Gary, Rock and YM:*  Yeah that 20 minute wait sucked!  Oh, well.  That's never happened before and hopefully it was a fluke.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey man, W is the first letter of my last name.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

... and 83 was the year you were born.  That's makes too much sense .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ... and 83 was the year you were born.  That's makes too much sense .




I'm a simple kind guy  

I get AIM's from these girls sometimes, with names like Princess23498052 or Butterflygirl19384y794825 and crap like that.  Of course my name on AIM is "luke9583".  They'll still ask me my name


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm a simple kind guy
> 
> I get AIM's from these girls sometimes, with names like Princess23498052 or Butterflygirl19384y794825 and crap like that.  Of course my name on AIM is "luke9583".  They'll still ask me my name





			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> "That's makes"


Hopefully they have better grammar then I.....   

Nothing wrong with being a 'simple guy'.  I suspect most of us here on IM could be described that way.  Personally, I abhor flashy, fast talking, full of shit people.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Angel:  [/B]  Thanks!  But your militaries blow away my wussy Hammer Strength presses


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerseyDevil*
> _Angel: [/B] Thanks! But your militaries blow away my wussy Hammer Strength presses _


Now , now  you boys quit fightin'. You're both animals in the gym


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2005)

*Friday, March 4th*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 4
315 x 3
60 second RI's
For those who follow this journal, last week I mentioned I used too much momentum when doing deads.  This week, I pulled the weight, lowered it to the floor under control, relaxed my grip, then started over with a new rep.  In effect, a series of singles.  Deads are quickly becoming one of my favorite movements.  

*HS Rows (One Arm)*
55 x 8/8
100 x 5/5
145 x 5/5
170 x 5/5
170 x 5/5
170 x 5/4
Since I did these one arm at a time, it was harder to judge RI's.  I started with the right arm and once I was done, looked at the clock.  Did the left, then started again on the right once 60 seconds had elapsed. 

*Pulldowns *  
90 x 15
120 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 9
60 second RI's.  No lean back, no rocking motion.  Upright stance, and touched the upper chest.

*DB FLEX Curl's*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 8
Again 60 second RI's.  I feel these so hard in the bi's.  It's basically like a incline DB curl, but standing.  For whatever reason, these hit my bi's harder.

*Reverse BB Curls*
45 x 10
45 x 10
45 x 10
60 sec RI's.  Raised the bar up, then lowered slow.  Don't know about you guys, but I always have hated the term "get the negative".  Reminds me of an exercise show on ESPN "breathe... get the negative" .  At any rate, reverse curls are one I recommend 'getting the negative'.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice w/o, and I really like the more detailed comments. That's what really let's us know what's happening in a w/o you know? So basically for "flex" curl you just move your arms or elbows more in front of your body right? I read what he wrote and that's what I came away with.

Nice Deads. After doing deads with 15 sec RI, just seeing the word dead makes me want to yack LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o, and I really like the more detailed comments. That's what really let's us know what's happening in a w/o you know? So basically for "flex" curl you just move your arms or elbows more in front of your body right? I read what he wrote and that's what I came away with.


Most of the time, I don't have enough time to be more explicit in my comments .  

The FLEX curl (I love that name), yes the elbows are inside the body, but the more important thing is that you hold the weight wide, and make sure you twist the inside 'bell' upwards.  Even with BB curls, still concentrate on turning your pinky finger 'up'.  At least that is my interpretation.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

Do you use an ez bar for the reverse's?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2005)

*Saturday, March 5th*

*Bench*
30's x 12
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 3 (!!!)
The plan was to do 265 x 4, then 275 x 2 or 3, with meticulous form, then do drop sets.  On the 3rd rep on the 265 set, I felt something 'go' in my chest. FUCK!  At the moment, my fear was if I did another rep, I would do serious damage. So I racked the weight. The pop was in the area around where the pec ties into the delt. You know, the area that is known for complete pec tears.  Afterwards, I accessed it and came to the conclusion it was just a minor pull...

*HS Incline*  
100 x 8
190 x 6
240 x 6
280 x 9
Against my better judgement, I proceeded with HS inclines. 

*Incline Flyes*
20's x 15
30's x 15
40's x 15

Got home and iced the pec and took 800mg of Advil.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Do you use an ez bar for the reverse's?


Nope.  I use the 45 lb bar.  Yeah, I look like a puss using an unloaded bar, but I've been at this long enough to not give a fuck.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

Doesn't that bother your wrists with the olympic bar?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 6, 2005)

I like using the str8 bar for reverse better also  No strain here.

How's the pec doing now? You crack me up man, almost get a pec tear so go jump on HS inclines and throw _*290lbs*_ on it LOL. Hope it's alright!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Doesn't that bother your wrists with the olympic bar?


Doesn't seem to.  Maybe if I actually put some weight on the bar it would though .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> How's the pec doing now? You crack me up man, almost get a pec tear so go jump on HS inclines and throw _*290lbs*_ on it LOL. Hope it's alright!


I crack myself up sometimes too!  I started out light on the HS, and it felt ok so I keep at it.  But yeah that probably wasn't the smartest thing to do.  

When I felt that, it scared the shit out of me.  I haven't gone above 245 much lately in bench, incline or CG. I don't know if my body just wasn't used to going heavier, or it was just a fluke .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to.  Maybe if I actually put some weight on the bar it would though .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice wo's JD  !  

Is it my imagination or are you doing more bicep work than you use to ?



> Against my better judgement, I proceeded with HS inclines


  older is supposed to = wiser . LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is it my imagination or are you doing more bicep work than you use to ?


I'm doing more, but not as many sets as I once did.  After I injured my elbow, I stopped doing direct bicep work all together.  I starting doing DB curls again beginning of the year, I still can't do regular BB curls though.    


			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> older is supposed to = wiser . LOL


Yeah, yeah, yeah  .  When I was younger I probably would have tried to finish the set...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Brother, just got back from the Classic!!! Hope your alright, just read you hurt yourself. If you didn't lift friggen Cars all the time maybe you'd be okay   In all seriousness, hope everything is alright


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Saturday, March 5th*
> 
> The pop was in the area around where the pec ties into the delt. You know, the area that is known for complete pec tears. Afterwards, I accessed it and came to the conclusion it was just a minor pull...
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, just got back from the Classic!!! Hope your alright, just read you hurt yourself. If you didn't lift friggen Cars all the time maybe you'd be okay   In all seriousness, hope everything is alright


   Thanks bro.  How was the Arnold!?!?!?  Do tell.  Did you meet Kerry and Patrick?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound fun...pretty sore?


Thanks for dropping in LB.  Today it is a little sore, but not bad.  Honestly, I don't know what to make of it.  Next chest wo is Wednesday, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks bro.  How was the Arnold!?!?!?  Do tell.  Did you meet Kerry and Patrick?


It was AWESOME!!! Yes I got to meet Kerry and Patrick  She's even Prettier in person   , and He's even Bigger in person     It was my first time for the Classic. I met alot of BB'rs. Coleman, Cutler, Ferrigno, Yates, Gaspari, Chickerillo(sp), Masino, and Draper!!! I had a blast, will definatly be going back next year. You should go!!!  
Hows your chest?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds like you had a great time.  That's a helluva lineup of BB'ers you met.  What kind of shape was the "Blonde Bomber" Dave Draper in?  That guy is a legend.  Was Dorian still big?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a great time.  That's a helluva lineup of BB'ers you met.  What kind of shape was the "Blonde Bomber" Dave Draper in?  That guy is a legend.  Was Dorian still big?
> 
> I lived in Dayton, Ohio for 17 years.  I would love to go the Arnold  .


Draper was in Good shape!!! Stil pretty solid   
Yates was big, but NO-WHERE NEAR the size he was  
Think about goin, maybe we could hook up!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2005)

*Sunday, March 6th*

No weights.  Took a 45 minute walk.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

> Bench
> 30's x 12
> 135 x 8
> 185 x 5
> ...


Great work JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Great work JD!


Far from being one of my best workouts.  The !!! was because I pulled a muscle in my chest  .


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn, that sucks.  I always find it amusing when Mike posts in journals.  He just stops by, comments on something that he partially read, and never returns.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

> Damn, that sucks. I always find it amusing when Mike posts in journals. He just stops by, comments on something that he partially read, and never returns.


LOL, that's because I never have enough time to frequently read people's journals. I try to as often as I can, though. Now that I have a computer based job I should be able to frequent IM much more frequently. 

JD, sorry to hear about your pulled muscle. How is it feeling now?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2005)

I still feel it slightly, but I think it's ok.  I do close grips on Wednesday, so we shall see.  Thanks for asking man.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Busted


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I still feel it slightly, but I think it's ok.  I do close grips on Wednesday, so we shall see.  Thanks for asking man.


Take extra care with that pec Brother, not that you wont, but just be careful


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2005)

*Monday, March 7th*

*Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 5
275 x 5
225 x 14
Getting nice and deep  

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
225 x 10
275 x 8
Concentrated on form and lightly touching the floor.  

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 10
255 x 16

Wanted to do calf raises, but some moron was hogging it so I left .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice and Deep!!!  
SLD's are killin me Brother, awesome job  
16 at 255


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *SLDL's*
> 135 x 5
> 225 x 10
> 275 x 8
> Concentrated on form and lightly touching the floor.


 Holy CRAP!



> Wanted to do calf raises, but some moron was hogging it so I left .



I HATE that.  It looks like a chair to most people, i think


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice wo JD!

I think this Sunday I'll try some VERY light squats to see what the knee says .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2005)

Looking good in here Jersey!    Nice leg workout.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice leg workout JD. Do your legs respond to lower volume?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

*Gary:*  Take it easy bro.  Light is the word, until you feel 100%.

*YM*: Thanks man, but I'm going downhill.  Still feel good about my wo's though.

*Mike*:  Good question!  Since I started working out, I have always responded well to medium to high volume workouts.  Always preached that also.  But in the last couple of years I noticed I seem to respond better to high intensity/low volume workouts.  High intensity used to mean higher weight, but due to injuries, now moderate weight with short rest intervals.  Remember I'm almost 50, and I'm not going to recover as quick as a 20-30 year old.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

> Remember I'm almost 50, and I'm not going to recover as quick as a 20-30 year old.




I had no idea you were almost 50! I have no idea why I just assumed you were around my age. Phenomenal strength, JD. I think that most people will respond better to a high-intensity, lower volume routine.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey Brother, hows it goin?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I had no idea you were almost 50! I have no idea why I just assumed you were around my age. Phenomenal strength, JD. I think that most people will respond better to a high-intensity, lower volume routine.


Thanks for the compliment Mike.  I thought maybe you would be irritated at me for my comments in your journal.  I think you realize I was just concerned.  Who cares about the amount of journals, its the binge stuff I was talking about.  Yep, I'm old


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, hows it goin?


Hey Angel!  Injury feels good.  See my next journal entry.  Thanks for asking bro!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

I hope I am as strong as you at 50.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I hope I am as strong as you at 50.


BUTTWIPE!  I'm not 50 ....yet.  I am still a young 49 .

If you keep working out like you do, you will absolutely blow me away Patrick!  No question about that  .


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> BUTTWIPE!  I'm not 50 ....yet.  I am still a young 49 .
> 
> If you keep working out like you do, you will absolutely blow me away Patrick!  No question about that  .




My dad just turned 50 last year.  he started working out at the age of 49 for the first time!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2005)

*Wednesday, March 9th*

*CG Bench/Pushdowns Supersets*
bar x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
then
225 x 9/60 x 15
245 x 5/70 x 15
185 x 13/70 x 15
Last bench workout, I had a weird injury.  Sort of a 'bump' in pec/delt tie in.  I've had pulls before, but this was different...  In the last couple of days, I didn't even feel it, but once I started doing warm up sets, I felt it.  Little nervous to keep going.  Going I did (cuz I'm bull headed) and it actually seemed to loosen up with each set.  Was really pumped after these SS.

*HS Shoulder Press/Side Lateral Raises*
190 x 10/20's x 15
240 x 7/20's x 15
190 x 11/20's x 15
Need to up the weight on the side lateral's next time around.... too easy.

In and out in 32 minutes


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Still watching RI's?  Nice workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> My dad just turned 50 last year.  he started working out at the age of 49 for the first time!!


It's funny, I feel like a veteran, but I didn't start lifting seriously until I was 33 (or was it 34). 

Good for your Dad! As I'm sure you told him, never too old to start!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Still watching RI's?  Nice workout.


Thanks Jake.  Definitely...  with the CG bench/pushdowns, RI was 150 seconds.  On HS shoulder press/laterals it was 90 seconds.

I'll post in everyone's (my bro's) journals tomorrow morning.  I need to take my Geritol and get ready for bed  .


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

> Who cares about the amount of journals, its the binge stuff I was talking about.


Agreed. 

Keep up the hard work man, any goals for this year?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Wednesday, March 9th*
> 
> *CG Bench/Pushdowns Supersets*
> bar x 8
> ...


Hey Brother, Great lookin W/O!!! I'm sure you where pumped up after that   Glad your injury is better. Nothin like the nerves of tryin somethin with an injury in the back of your mind.
Killer SS  
Your Shoulder Presses just blow mw away!!!


----------



## Flex (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice work, Jerz.

Hey bro, i'm gonna post this in a few other journals, but i see everyone making a big stink about rest in b/w sets.

I've never counted time in b/w, i've always just waited til i caught my breath and felt i was ready.

You can't possibly be near as strong if you take 60sec b/w sets, but it seems you guys really like it, what gives?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

Damn you're strong JD.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Jake. Definitely... with the CG bench/pushdowns, RI was 150 seconds. On HS shoulder press/laterals it was 90 seconds.
> 
> I'll post in everyone's (my bro's) journals tomorrow morning. I need to take my Geritol and get ready for bed  .


Nice wo JD! 

Now you did it!!  You told Jake about the "magic elixir " use old farts use to make us big and strong !!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo JD!
> 
> Now you did it!!  You told Jake about the "magic elixir " use old farts use to make us big and strong !!



Jersey is a strong MOFO!!!

Ditto!!!        Even though you are injured you are still pressing a bunch of weight.  Nice SS!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo JD!
> 
> Now you did it!!  You told Jake about the "magic elixir " use old farts use to make us big and strong !!



LOL I actually had to look up what it was.  Then I found this picture, and well.. lets just say I stopped looking..


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LOL I actually had to look up what it was. Then I found this picture, and well.. lets just say I stopped looking..


 



Looks more like a coke bottle to me though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2005)

What are these guys doing posting these nasty pics in your journal


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2005)

Where do I begin....

*Mike*:  You know I read your question, and sadly realized I have no real goals.  After thinking about it, my main goal right now is to just maintain the strength I have. My elbow problem is chronic, and I have backed off the weights.  My fear is I may have to back off the weights to the extend of using 'kiddie ride' machines.

*Angel*:  After seeing those monster squats of your's today.... .  You Da Man.

*Flex*:  For years I trained exactly the way you described, and I think it IS a good way to train.  I have always liked to change rep ranges, but pretty much stayed in the 3-4 minute rest interval with compound movements.  But I believe the best results are obtained if you change both the rep ranges AND the rest intervals for optimal results.   I'm not big into programs, but the one that gave me the best 'natural' results was one called "Big Beyond Belief".. I think Mudge and I are the only ones on the internet that tried it .  It called for working each bp 3 times a week, and a strategic variation of reps in the 13-15, 8-10, 5-7, and 4-6 range.  Rest periods were also varied from 4 minutes to 60 seconds.  It kicked ass!  This was 10 years ago, and I had incredible results from this program.  Problem was I was so severely overtrained after 3-4 months, I felt the need to take off 2 weeks and I NEVER do that.  

Bottom line though is that there are 3 ways to up intensity.  One, increase the weight, the other is to increase the amount of repetitions with a given weight, and lastly and the most overlooked is to decrease the rest time between sets. If you can do 3 sets of 295 x 3 with 3 minute RI's, but with work can get it down to 3 sets of 295 x 3 with 60 seconds RI's, then you ARE stronger.  More work in less time.  

*LW83: * Not nearly as strong as your gonna be Luke!  Your workouts and diet are rockin'  

*YM*:  It IS a small world brotha!

*Gary:*  Any talk about strong 50 year olds should definitely include you, my Geritol brother .  Good to see you back in the gym.  I know how hard it is to stay away.

*Jake*:  That's just sick.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 10, 2005)

you're one strong freak JD. didn't realize you were an old fart, yet you lift like one of us youngins.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> you're one strong freak JD. didn't realize you were an old fart, yet you lift like one of us youngins.


Thanks Yanick.  I think...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2005)

*Saturday, March 12th*

First day at a push/pull program, or should I say pull/push 

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 12 PR
315 x 6

Patrick and Yanick would be proud (I think).  After my earlier rant about cheating on higher rep deads, I've really concentrated on letting the weight stop completely before attempting another rep.  I think of it like a series of singles.  Only bummer was on the 315 set I felt a very slight ding in my lower back on the 5th rep.  I lowered the weight, and focused like hell on tight form, and did the 6th and that was fine.  I feel only a very slight tightness in my lower back, but it still concerns me.  Damn, I have a PR and then that.  

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 9
225 x 8

Amazing how much energy the deadlifts zapped out of me.  I really didn't think doing a predominately lower body movement would effect my bench.  But I definitely felt weaker even on the warm up sets.  And that freaking problem around my pec/delt tie-in came back.  Pat, if your reading this.... wtf?  It's not like a pull, and with a day or two of rest I don't even feel it.  But once I bench, that area tightens up and feels sore afterwards???  Yeah I know guys.  I'm fucking falling apart.  Chronic elbow, back popping, weird connective tissue problem in the upper chest.  I told my wife today, I'm starting to think the heavy weight (for me), has finally started to take it's toll and I am just tearing myself up. It's really depressing....  Somehow I just can't see relegating myself to using the fucking chest press machine with the 'pretenders' and resolutionists.  As a side note, most of these strange problems seemed to start happening after some prohormone, and then two steroid cycles.  I will also say my blood pressure has been normal/high (meaning 133/77) for quite awhile.  I monitored it religiously throughout.  It usually went up during a cycle, but always returned to normal once I came off.  Well guess what?  During my last cycle it went up, and almost 4 months afterwards... it still hasn't come down.  Now it averages 144/80.  Is all of this coincidence?  Maybe.  Especially because I'm at an age that is higher risk, but it does seem odd. 

*Pulldowns * 
90 x 15
120 x 10
150 x 10

*HS Incline Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 9

*Face Pulls*
60 x 12
90 x 12
110 x 12

Did these with a rope and pulley just below eye level.  These felt awkward at first, but I really like them.  Especially because I sit at a computer all day, I feel hunched over even when I concentrate on posture.  Face pulls help offset this in-balance.  I should probably do them every other day.

*Incline Flyes*
25's x 12
35's x 10
45's x 10
60's x 10

Overall a good workout.  However, I'm left thinking maybe this is just the beginning of the end, so to speak.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

I am proud!  

good deadlifts.

Here is my only comment about the program.  I know you are thinking push/pull and your deadlift you train with back (like bb'ers do while powerlifters place it with legs).  I would really consider throwing the deadlift with legs since it places so much emphasis on your hips.  Just my opinion.


like the addition of the face pull.  that will really help your deadlifts.

any guess on your rest intervals?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Pat.  Today I didn't watch my RI's close, but the deads and bench were around 2-3 minutes.  Every thing else 90 seconds or less.

Yeah I know about the deads.  I always do SLDL's on leg day, but for some reason I like doing conventional deads on back day. If I stick to a push/pull, I agree though.  Deads on leg day .

No guesses as to what I did to my pec?  I say pec but it feels more like the arm pit .


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks Pat.  Today I didn't watch my RI's close, but the deads and bench were around 2-3 minutes.  Every thing else 90 seconds or less.
> 
> Yeah I know about the deads.  I always do SLDL's on leg day, but for some reason I like doing conventional deads on back day. If I stick to a push/pull, I agree though.  Deads on leg day .
> 
> No guesses as to what I did to my pec?  I say pec but it feels more like the arm pit .




what is you split?

d1- upper
d2- lower
d3- upper
d4- lower

???


If you are hitting legs twice a week you could DL on one day and SLDL and squat on the other.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Saturday, March 12th*
> 
> First day at a push/pull program, or should I say pull/push
> 
> ...


Nice wo JD !  

Congrats on PR    I like the exercise by exercise feedback    HMMMM  BP not to be fooled with Mr. !    Check it out .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2005)

I just started, so I'm winging it but....  the original thought was:

Day 1
Chest/Back (lower back/hips)

Day 2
Legs/Abs

Day 3 OFF

Day 4
Triceps/Biceps

Day 5 OFF

Day 6
Back (lats/upper back)
Shoulders

Day 7 OFF


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> HMMMM  BP not to be fooled with Mr. !    Check it out .


Thanks for the concern Gary.  I have a Dr appt this Monday to discuss . 144 is high, but still considered 'mild hypertension'.  I bought a BP cuff and measure it myself.  Sometimes it hits 155, so that definitely concerns me..  The lower number is always in the normal range, so that is good at least.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey JD, awesome lookin W/O!!! 60 pound flyes? HOLY COW Brother, you must be a friggen MONSTER  
So its in the armpit area huh? Any discoloration?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I just started, so I'm winging it but....  the original thought was:
> 
> Day 1
> Chest/Back (lower back/hips)
> ...



I think you are going to like the new routine.   Doing opposing muscles feels great !!   Good luck with the program       When are you doing Deadlifts ??  Back or Leg day??   I'm assuming leg day since you don't have a break b/w Back day and Leg day.     I don't think I could do Squats the day after I do Deads.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I just started, so I'm winging it but....  the original thought was:
> 
> Day 1
> Chest/Back (lower back/hips)
> ...




Are ya gonna superset chest/back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2005)

*AA:*  Thanks man.  No discoloration at all.  It's weird.  Today I barely feel it, but yesterday while benching it was very uncomfortable and got very tight afterwards.

*YM:*  I originally planned to do deads on chest/back day, but as Patrick pointed out, that isn't wise.  Not sure if I can do deads and squats on the same day and do them both justice either   .  Sunday is leg day for me, but took today off.

*Luke:*  Occasionally I will.  An old timer will tell you the 'real' definition of a superset is to do two opposing muscle groups back to back.  My fav used to be BB curls and skullcrushers.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2005)

> ot sure if I can do deads and squats on the same day and do them both justice.



one augments the other.  squat first and deadlift second for 2-4 weeks.  then switch.  they will make eachother grow.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *AA:*  Thanks man.  No discoloration at all.  It's weird.  Today I barely feel it, but yesterday while benching it was very uncomfortable and got very tight afterwards.


No problem, just keep an eye on it. Good luck and Happy Liftin!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 15, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Luke:*  Occasionally I will.  An old timer will tell you the 'real' definition of a superset is to do two opposing muscle groups back to back.  My fav used to be BB curls and skullcrushers.




  That sounds like fun!  I"ll have to try that sometime.  Have a good one JD.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

where's the leg workout ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> where's the leg workout ???


I'm skipping legs for this week.  My lower back has been stiff, since Saturday's workout, so I decided to give it a rest.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2005)

*Tuesday, March 15th*

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 9
225 x 8

Damn, that area I've been talking about tightened up again tonight.  I'm thinking I need to take a week or so off to rest it. Here two hours later I barely feel it, but I'm worried I'm going to tear something.   Working out is getting very frustrating for me right now.  I know you guys don't really want to hear my bitching and moaning, so if things don't improve soon, I going to stop posting my workouts. 

*One Arm Extensions*
20 x 12/12
25 x 12/12
30 x 12/12

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 12

*DB Flex Curls*
20's x 12
25's x 12
30's x 12
35's x 12

*Reverse BB Curls*
50 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12

Didn't time RI's, but CG bench was in the 120 second range, everything else was more like 60-90 seconds.  All in all, a decent workout despite the feelings of frustration.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 15, 2005)

I am curious to see how you feel about training chest and back together JD, I remember getting great pumps doing that back in the day.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Bitch and moan all you want bro, its your journal.  And some of us have been there before


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bitch and moan all you want bro, its your journal.  And some of us have been there before



Jersey - 

Overcoming injuries are a part of sports....Sometime you need to rest.   From the sounds of the last two workouts (Legs and Chest) - now's probably the best time to take a break.....and start fresh on Monday.     Nobody wants to stop lifting but usually it's the right thing to do!    5 days won't kill ya (or make you weak)    You'll probably be stronger when you come back.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey JD, good lookin w/o!!! That sucks    You better take it easy though Brother. Your body might be sayin to take a week off. YM's right, you'll prolly come back even stronger  I agree with PreMier also, say what you want, it's yours and we are all familiar with what your going through with an injurie


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

JD,

It has been awhile since you took a break.  Do you schedule breaks or (and I'm not trying to be a smartass) have all your breks been becuase of injuries ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

JD said:
			
		

> Damn, that area I've been talking about tightened up again tonight. I'm thinking I need to take a week or so off to rest it. Here two hours later I barely feel it, but I'm worried I'm going to tear something. Working out is getting very frustrating for me right now. I know you guys don't really want to hear my bitching and moaning, so if things don't improve soon, I going to stop posting my workouts




Woudl you ever consider yoga?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

nice workouts JD, definitely great numbers on the DL. injuries are horrible, i'm dreading getting old (haha, no offense bro) just for that fact. it seems like a nightmare to me, that one day i will have to start taking it easy and stop lifting heavy because of injuries. i agree with luke, you should try yoga or maybe just stretching daily or something.

don't stop posting your workouts on here, its very therapeutic to vent your feelings in any way possible. just keep on keepin on man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2005)

Where do I begin?  I came back to see my journal and have all of these supportive responses.  I guess that's what IM is all about.  Trust me, I have ventured into several other boards, but IM has the best mix of people, and advice, I have found.

*Mike:* I used to do push/pull all the time.  Bench/BB rows and skullcrushers/BB curls were my favorites.

*Pre*:  Yeah, but my whining is pissing me off too.....

*YM, Archangel, and Yanick: *  That's the thing. I have been training for 15 years, and during most of that time have had some sort of nagging injury.  This is different, or should I say 'these'.  Some people, meaning family and friends, say to me what are you trying to prove?  I blew them off like you just don't understand weight training.  But now, I'm starting to think, "Yeah, what exactly AM I trying to prove"?  I benched 320, squatted 365, and deadlifted 405 at 49 years old.  Nothing to write home about, but considering I was one of those kids who no one picked to be on their team in grade school, not bad.  Maybe I should just say that's good enuf, and focus more on ultra strict form and short RI's. I will NEVER walk away from weight training.  I'll figure it out.  Maybe a combination of machines and free weights.

I'll also add... if you're still with me , my inspiration is a guy named Charlie.  When I first met Charlie, he was 68 years old.  Bow legged as a duck, about 5' 8" and 200 lbs.  That guy could easily do 8-9 reps with 225 in bench.  Maintained that, but suffered a stroke at 70.  He dropped 30 lbs.  Upon coming back he did light weights using machines and did plenty of cardio.  At 72 he has worked his way back to doing 3 sets of 175 x 8 on incline bench, which just impresses the living hell out of me . 

*Luke: *  Nope.  Have been looking real hard at bridge and shuffleboard though.   

Seriously, I DO need to stretch more.  When I used to run a lot (20 years ago), I practiced stretching religiously.  Could easily touch my forehead to my shin and hold it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Brother, ever think about entering a contest? My Dad is about to enter his 3rd one this year ( I can't do it this year, because my middle child is graduating High School on the day of the contest) and he is 56 years old. Maybe you should try it!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It has been awhile since you took a break.  Do you schedule breaks or (and I'm not trying to be a smartass) have all your breks been becuase of injuries ?


Oops!  Missed your post g-dub.  I usually only take time off due to injuries or going on vacation.  Yeah I should take some time off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, ever think about entering a contest? My Dad is about to enter his 3rd one this year ( I can't do it this year, because my middle child is graduating High School on the day of the contest) and he is 56 years old. Maybe you should try it!!!


How old are you Angel?  I knew about your daughter, but I didn't realize you had teenage children.

Never had an interest in BB comps.  I was interested in trying some masters PL events, but with my recent injuries, that would be a very bad idea  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2005)

I think you'd do great in a PL contest Jersey!!      You need to heal up those nagging injuries first


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)

> I practiced stretching religiously. Could easily touch my forehead to my shin and hold it.






I'd save so much money not needing a girlfreind


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> How old are you Angel?  I knew about your daughter, but I didn't realize you had teenage children.
> 
> Never had an interest in BB comps.  I was interested in trying some masters PL events, but with my recent injuries, that would be a very bad idea  .


I am 35, the 2 oldest are my wifes from her first marriage. My daughter is ours. But I have been in their lifes since they where 6 and 4, so I basically consider them mine, ya know? They are now 20 and 18. Oh man now I feel old   

Maybe heal up and go for it!!! I know youd do good and have a blast doin it!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'd save so much money not needing a girlfreind


That was just wrong


----------



## LW83 (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I am 35, the 2 oldest are my wifes from her first marriage. My daughter is ours. But I have been in their lifes since they where 6 and 4, so I basically consider them mine, ya know? They are now 20 and 18. Oh man now I feel old
> 
> Maybe heal up and go for it!!! I know youd do good and have a blast doin it!!!


Yeah, my kids are from my wife's first marriage.  They are twins, boy and a girl, and I have been in their lives since they were 5.  They are 12 now, and the hormones are starting to kick in   .  So I'm with ya bro  .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, my kids are from my wife's first marriage.  They are twins, boy and a girl, and I have been in their lives since they were 5.  They are 12 now, and the hormones are starting to kick in   .  So I with ya bro  .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

Mornin' JD.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Morning JD, are ya healin up and goin for the Power-Liftin ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2005)

Morning guys.  I'm taking a few days off, hoping that the pec injury heals.  I seriously doubt I'll be doing any PL.  My left elbow has bone spurs, and has become arthritic.  My doc said its a good thing to keep lifting, but going too heavy will just cause more damage.

He didn't think surgery was called for at this time, and may only provide temporary relief.  That was a couple of months ago. If it keeps bothering me, I may go back and revisit the surgery option.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Morning guys.  I'm taking a few days off, hoping that the pec injury heals.  I seriously doubt I'll be doing any PL.  My left elbow has bone spurs, and has become arthritic.  My doc said its a good thing to keep lifting, but going too heavy will just cause more damage.
> 
> He didn't think surgery was called for at this time, and may only provide temporary relief.  That was a couple of months ago. If it keeps bothering me, I may go back and revisit the surgery option.


 
It's good to hear you are taking a little time off


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

well that's not the best news   I hope you heal fast!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey there buddy! Crappy news  Seriously though I really think you can get past it if you change your training. Try HST, or another program that builds to a heavy point and then starts over again. Make sense? Your always going pretty heavy when you w/o, you need to break it up a bit. Or I could be completely wrong  But it did work for me so far and I really want you to be able to continue to w/o.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh man Brother JD, sorry to hear that   Heal up and at least get back to W/O. We are here for ya. Keep your head up, your a warrior, you'll get past this. Maybe what Rock said might help.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there buddy! Crappy news  Seriously though I really think you can get past it if you change your training. Try HST, or another program that builds to a heavy point and then starts over again. Make sense? Your always going pretty heavy when you w/o, you need to break it up a bit. Or I could be completely wrong  But it did work for me so far and I really want you to be able to continue to w/o.


ROCK!!!!!!!!!!  Welcome back man.  That does make sense bro.  I had dropped back to just doing one hard work set.  But I agree doing a progressive resistance program is awesome.  I used to do just that.  Start 10 weeks out with light weight and 12 reps, and each week increase the weight and lower the reps.  I sort of dropped that style of training, but your are right man.... that might be perfect for me now .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Oh man Brother JD, sorry to hear that   Heal up and at least get back to W/O. We are here for ya. Keep your head up, your a warrior, you'll get past this. Maybe what Rock said might help.


Thanks Angel, I appreciate that man.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> ROCK!!!!!!!!!! Welcome back man. That does make sense bro. I had dropped back to just doing one hard work set. But I agree doing a progressive resistance program is awesome. I used to do just that. Start 10 weeks out with light weight and 12 reps, and each week increase the weight and lower the reps. I sort of dropped that style of training, but your are right man.... that might be perfect for me now .


No No No  JD !!!  Don't listen to Rock!!!  

  Sounds like a cool plan


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Brother JD, hows it goin this weekend? Hope all is well in your neck of the woods


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> No No No  JD !!!  Don't listen to Rock!!!
> 
> Sounds like a cool plan


Hardy har har!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 19, 2005)

Decided to ditch the push/pull workouts.... before anyone gives me shit, I think my history speaks for itself.  I stick to my workout schemes and thought this wasn't the best for me right now.  

Premier posted a wo supposedly done by the strength length Bill Kazmeier.  What attracted me to his 'pre-PL contest' routine was it is very similar to what I'm already doing.  Two days on, off, one day on, off, one day on, off.   His program is a textbook chest/shoulders/tri's and then back/legs/bi's routine, with all BP's worked in a heavy/light twice a week scenerio. Right up my alley.  That said I started with 12-15 rep sets, and want to increase the weight, and decrease the reps each week until I hit at least a 3 rep max.

*Saturday, March 19th*

*Bench*
135 x 12
185 x 12
185 x 12
185 x 12
120 sec RI's

Shot down in flames. How fucking disappointing.   First two sets were ok, but the nagging injury in my pec tie-in, just got worse and worse.  It gets tight, and swells up.  For the last 4 days, I rested and didn't feel it at all.  Before doing bench I even did some pushups, and DB bench with 30's to warm up.  No problem.  As soon as I went to 185, it stiffened up, and felt weird.  My wife felt both sides of my chest, and she confirmed it feels hard and stiff compared to the other side.

*HS Incline *
200 x 12
200 x 12
200 x 9 
90 sec RI's

*Seated Military Press*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
90 sec RI's

Been a LONG time since I've tried seated mil press.  Felt good, and in this position, my chest felt fine.

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 12
25's x 12
30's x 15
60 second RI's

*Pushdowns*
50 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 12
60 second RI's

Oddly HS incline press, militaries, laterals, pushdowns didn't seem to bother it.  I have a dr appt set up in a couple of weeks for another matter, and I will ask about it.  But for now I will stop benching movements, and then test it after a couple of weeks.  If I tore something, I think I would know it, but it doesn't feel good at all.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

HS is awesome!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 19, 2005)

So what you're saying is.... use the HS until I heal up ?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is.... use the HS until I heal up ?




yeah, they are great for rehab.  For a few reasons (this is just my opinion):

1) they allow you to work unilaterally.
2) even though they take out the stability you get with a free weight, they move in that natural arc when other machines (or smith machine) move in a straight line.  the human body moves in a series of arcs, not a direct line.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2005)

That #$%^& sucks that you are still injured......Just work around it for now


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey JD, don't be so hard on yourself. At least you did it and threw up some decent numbers. Very few people in this world have the willingness to work through pain, much less do it the way you are. A true mark of a *WARRIOR* in my book!!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hardy har har!!!




  you guys are funny


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Morning guys.  I'm taking a few days off, hoping that the pec injury heals.  I seriously doubt I'll be doing any PL.  My left elbow has bone spurs, and has become arthritic.  My doc said its a good thing to keep lifting, but going too heavy will just cause more damage.
> 
> He didn't think surgery was called for at this time, and may only provide temporary relief.  That was a couple of months ago. If it keeps bothering me, I may go back and revisit the surgery option.



Bummer man. Get better. I'll try to get in and read your journal more.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you for the encouragement guys.  It's nice to have a 'support group' .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Bummer man. Get better. I'll try to get in and read your journal more.


Hey Matt!   Nice to see you man .  I just saw in your journal the job still hasn't come thru yet. Sorry to hear that.  Sounds like a bunch of bureaucratic BS if you ask me...  Hang in there, it will happen soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2005)

*Sunday, March 20th*

*Squat*
135 x 10
225 x 6
245 x 12

Nice and deep.  Lowered the weight slow, paused slightly and focused on exploding up.  Lightly hitting the stops on most reps .

*Deadlifts*
135 x 10
205 x 6
255 x 10

Considering this a 'light' deadlift day.  After 'tweaking' my back last week, proceeded with caution, especially since I usually do these first.  Completely stopped the bar on all reps, in each set.  

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 6
255 x 16

*Pulldowns*
90 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10
105 x 10

Light day.  Focused on form and paused the bar slightly on my upper chest.  Funny, a guy next to me was doing the same exercise with 150, and it was interesting watching how much he leaned back and rocked with each rep. 

*Hammer Curls*
25's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 13

*Reverse BB Curls*
45 x 10
55 x 10
65 x 12

Going lighter for awhile, and on compound movements will progressively build each week until I hit a plateau and then drop back again.  Also will go back to my earlier philosophy of doing warm ups and just one work set.    Read an interesting article by a powerlifter named Marty Gallagher, who at 14 won the AAU powerlifting title in his age group, and now at age 54 is the AAU national record holder in his age group.  It discussed lifting longevity, while still gaining strength.  He had several tips, most of which are pretty common, but the one that stood out to me was doing warm ups and then do just ONE hard work set. I realized that I may have been onto something when I tried this earlier.  I really made great gains on my CG bench for example using this method.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Brother JD........ Looks Good. Not exactly a light day in my book  
Glad you may be on to something. Will be keeping up with ya Bro!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice wo JD  

really like your comments about each exercise !


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey JD, thanks so much for that compliment in my journal. You need to post some pics my Brother!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

That looks like a fun workout.  Im going to miss training light/high reps.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 21, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Matt!   Nice to see you man .  I just saw in your journal the job still hasn't come thru yet. Sorry to hear that.  Sounds like a bunch of bureaucratic BS if you ask me...  Hang in there, it will happen soon.



Yeah it is a bunch of BS. I feel like I'm in a rut now and feeling alittle negative. I need to pick my head up and plug along.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Yeah it is a bunch of BS. I feel like I'm in a rut now and feeling alittle negative. I need to pick my head up and plug along.


That's all you can do.  Stay positive, it'll happen .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2005)

Injury update.  I've had this annoying injury around the pec/delt tie-in as most of you are aware.  The actual injury occured two weeks ago when I felt something 'give' while doing a heavy set of bench.  Since then it tightens up, swells a bit, and I feel discomfort for about 8-12 hours after doing bench.  Only feels this way when I bench.  This Saturday I did a warm up by doing pushups, and a set with 30 lb DBs, then 135 x 12.  Felt fine.  Then did any easy set of 185 x 12.  Could feel it tighten up, then did two more sets. By the end, while never feeling any pop or twinge, it got extremely tight and hurt.  My wife felt it, and confirmed it was swollen and very tight.

Last night, I had her feel it again, and without a doubt it still feels tight and raised up.  She asked me if it was discolored, and knowing I had checked this before I said no.  Well guess what, just to be sure something hadn't changed I looked in the mirror and about 3" BELOW where I feel the injury, there is a black and purple area about 2"-3" in diameter.  It looks like a bad bruise, but it is not sore to the touch.  I assume this is blood that has collected from the injury?  Funny thing is, neither the discoloration or the 'tight' area hurt.  I can move my arm in all directions, and not feel a thing.

Looks like I tore or ruptured something.  Damn, I hope this can heal on its own.  Going to try to see my family doc today to check it out, but it will probably be tomorrow.  Worst part is, today is chest day, and I was planning on doing HS incline .  No way now.  This is freaking me out a bit.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

Glad to hear you say you're not doing chest today !  I almost expected you to say you would go light !!! You hard headed old fart !!! LOL  I'm with you , I hope it heals on its own and good luck JD !


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow JD. That really sucks. I'm glad your going to the Doc to get it checked  Let us know what's up as soon as you know!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 22, 2005)

Bummer.......  

I'd go see a sports doctor rather than a "family" doctor.   Good luck.   Keep us posted on what the doc says!!

LEGS ....... LEGS ...... and more LEGS


----------



## Flex (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im going to miss training light/high reps.



 

Why, you just goin' heavy? 

Don't forget that M2M


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

Damn JD, I really hope everything is okay. Like you said hopefully everything heals on its own. Are you noticing pain training back or shoulders?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Thats like when I tore my rhomboid.  My whole lower back eventually turned black and blue, due to the blood flowing with gravity.  The lower back area was never sore.  I would guess you have a tear, and I would be VERY careful.

Flex, new protocal.  I actually like how training was today, but I know its going to wear me down pretty fast.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2005)

JD, Glad to hear your going to see the Dr., Now you can get it all healed up!!! Injuries suck

 Hope you heal up fast and back at 'em setting new records for yourself!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2005)

Went to the doc today.  Diagnosis:  Pec tear, and I have a hematoma which is the fullness I feel in the chest, and also why I have the blood collecting in the area right next to my nipple.  Advice is to take at least two weeks off from all upper body movements, and apply moist heat as much as I can, then come back in 2 weeks to evaluate. I'm going to heed that advice.  I can deal with this.  Gives me a chance to rest.  

But then... talk about timing, I have a message on my answering machine from my urologist telling me I must cease Androgel due to high hemoglobin.  Most of you do not know, I have been on Androgel for 3 years.  Not steroids mind you, but supplemental test to bring my testosterone levels to normal.  At the original testing my natural test was a low 280 ng/dl, and the daily Androgel brings it up to 440 ng/dl, firmly in the mid-range.  For those who know about HPTA, you will also know if I cease Androgel now, my natural test levels will be in the dirt for several weeks, and the BEST I can expect is getting back to the original 280...  Hmmmm, quit working out and letting your test hit the levels of a teenage girl... great combination.  Oh well, I guessed I asked for it.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

O NO!......  I have a feeling you'll heal much faster than expect


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

JD,
Will you be able to go back on the Androgel ?  Or is it out for good ?  Never heard of such stuff. LOL I live under a rock in the back yard . I know nothing about steroids/prohormones or any of those things . I just eat and lift  

Good luck on a speedy recovery  

PS





> Hmmmm, quit working out and letting your test hit the levels of a teenage girl... great combination.


 Should we start calling you Nancy ?  J/K


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Why did you ask for it?  Man, that sucks..  I guess squat till you drop?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2005)

JD, thats horrible news and here i am feeling sorry for myself for no goddamn reason, while you are facing so much adversity and keeping your head well up there (or so it seems from you posts, no profanity or mad smileys or anything). Good luck with everything bro, maybe its time to start slowing down like you said and even doing something fitness other than lifting? maybe you can take up swimming or something to supplement lifting? i gotta agree with P though, for now squat till you drop!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn JD. Your a tough bastard! Working out with a pec tear LOL! Sorry about the news, would taking like Rob's Anabolic Matrix help up your test levels?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2005)

damn man, that really sucks.  Hope everything works for the best.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2005)

*Luke: *  I hope so...

*Gary:* I'm assuming it's out for good.  If I cease it, and the hemoglobin drops down to normal, then the doc will say see it was the Androgel.  Androdel, although it is testosterone, is not a prohormone or steroid.  Testosterone is only considered an anabolic steroid when used in supraphysiological amounts... like taking your test levels well above 1,000 ng/dl.  The main reason I started taking it had nothing to do with working out.  It was because I felt like a whiny bitch and my sex drive was low.  My doctor was the one who suggested having my test levels checked, and then prescribed Androgel when he saw the results.  Normal btw, is 300-880 ng/dl.

*Premier:*  I asked for it because I strongly suspect it was the gear cycles that created this.  All course I'll never know for sure.  Too high of hemoglobin is the opposite of anemia.  The blood can clot and possibly cause a stroke or heart attack.  I know steroids increase your red blood cell count, which is good, up to a point.  High hemoglobin is one possible side effect of steroid use.  Good thing I have blood work done twice a year.  Most people preach having it done after a cycle, but few actually do.  

*Yanick:*  Trust me, I'm plenty depressed about it  

*Rock:*  I'm sure Rob will say it does  

*P-Funk:* Thanks for the support.  At the moment, I don't even feel like going to the gym... and that's not like me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 23, 2005)

Try to make the best of two weeks off.    Hopefully you can fill the time with something that you've been putting off.    

Keep your head up!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2005)

Shitty news JD!  Keep your head up.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

Why dont they leave you on androgel and just give you cumadin?  Are you taking fish oil?  It hsa slight blood thinning effects.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey JD, was just thinkin bout ya, hows your day? Keep that chin up and you'll be back at it in no time at all!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys.  Will hang in there and take one day at a time.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

You'd BETTER hang in there buddy   I'd miss ya.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

*Friday, March 25th*

Warm up on bike, 5 minutes.

*Squats*
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 3
255 x 10

*Hyperextensions*
15
15
15
15

*Seated Calf Raises*
150 x 20
150 x 20
150 x 20

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 10
210 x 8
255 x 18

*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes, aerobic program, level 6

Since I'll be doing a lot of legs I kept the volume down.  Last time I did only lower body for 4 weeks, looking back I realized I overtrained doing legs 3 times a week and maxing every wo.  This time I'll mix heavy and light days and rotate between squats and leg press.

I observed some HS football players working out yesterday.  They were doing bench while I squatted.  One guy got up to 205 for 7 reps, another 235 x 7.  I thought to myself at my best, I could surpass that easy.  When I finished, they asked if I was done on the squat rack.  I didn't see the warm ups, but I saw at one point they had 315 loaded on the bar.  I thought, yeah right, let the 1/4 squat party begin .

Boy was I wrong.  The one kid was around 160, soaking wet, the other probably 215 or so.  The smaller guy walked up the bar, ripped it off the rack and proceeded to do 7 EASY reps breaking parallel each rep.  The bigger guy did the same.  Then they loaded up 365, took a breather then both did 7 reps fairly easy, again with perfect form.  THEN 405 for 7 reps, no problem!!! Holy crappola.  No wonder our local HS team is 24-0 over the last two years.  Those boys can squat!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice wo JD!  And good strategy 

Cool story about the HS guys.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey JD, Good lookin w/o there. Hows the injury, doin any kind of therapy for it? I hear ya about the kids, sometimes it's like Holy Cow, did they just do that!!! Makes you feel like your not doin anything sometimes.

But WE know better huh, it's not always about the weight!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You'd BETTER hang in there buddy   I'd miss ya.


Don't worry.  Even if I stop my journal, I'll still be around to harass everyone else .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

WOOOHOOO!  :bounce:


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

*Gary and Arch:* Yeah I think things will work out.  Probably will never be quite as strong as I once was, but the most important thing is to keep on keeping on, my health, and my family.  Lately, I've been hearing so many stories of acquaintances my age diagnosed with cancer, having heart attacks, and other ailments, not to mention a few who died unexpectedly... and I'm worried about not being able to push a given about of weight?  I have since realized that is totally selfish of me, and I need to grasp what is really important in life.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2005)

Speaking of what is important, last night my wife, kids and I went to an NBA game.  My wife and I have been to a couple of Sixers game, but this was the first time with the kids.  It was Sixers vs the Raptors, and it was an awesome game.

For those that follow the NBA, you would know Chris Webber became a Sixer on Feb 23rd.  Since that time he just hasn't gelled with Alan Iverson.  Well last night, we got to see an awesome performance by both players.  Iverson scored 36, Webber 32, first time in 7 years two Sixers were over 30 points in one game.

Even with that, the game was tied at 101 with 28 seconds to go.  Everyone was on their feet.  Iverson took the ball and just stood at the 3 pt line dribbling the ball back and forth.  No fancy set up.  He just stood there, eyeing the defender and letting the time run off the clock.  Then with 3 seconds left on the shot clock, he started to surge to the left causing the defender to move back.  He then he pulled up and nailed a jumper with 2.4 seconds left on the clock.  The house was rockin'.  The Raptors couldn't convert and everyone WENT NUTS! 

My kids are 12, and haven't really demonstrated interest in sports.  They like it when a local team wins, but the attention span isn't there.  Last night, they were in the game from tip off to the end.  It was an awesome experience...


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

You sound like a GREAT dad


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like a great game.   I'm a big C-Web fan ever since I watched him and the fab-5 play for U/M.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

JD, I agree with Luke, you sound like one Helluva DAD!!! You couldn't have put it any clearer, Family is what is #1!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2005)

*Luke:* I'm actually a 'stepdad' (I hate that term), but I try .

*YM:* I've never really gotten into college hoops for some reason, but I remember watching the Fab Five play.  That was an awesome team.

*Archangel:*  Yes it is, and I'm learning this more and more everyday.  Worry about what is important and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2005)

*Saturday, March 26th*

*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes, aerobic program, level 7

*Ab Roller Crunches*
50
50
50

*Leg Raises*
12
12

*Leg Press*
4 plates x 30

Don't ask me why I did this. Just felt like it I guess .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2005)

After bringing myself up to date in everyone's journal, I must say... thanks everyone for reminding me how my arms are my worst bodypart .  If the arms don't look big, then you don't look big.  Ever notice how even if a scrawny guy has decent guns, it makes him look big?

At 6'0", the biggest my arms have ever taped was 17".  Right now @ 216 they measure only 16-1/2" cold, and my forearm a measly 13-5/8".  My arms always have looked small on my body....    Even when I bulk, the weight goes to my gut, chest, love handles and face, not my arms or legs.  Oh well, when I first started training my arms measured 11-1/2" .


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *Gary and Arch:* Yeah I think things will work out. Probably will never be quite as strong as I once was, but the most important thing is to keep on keeping on, my health, and my family. Lately, I've been hearing so many stories of acquaintances my age diagnosed with cancer, having heart attacks, and other ailments, not to mention a few who died unexpectedly... and I'm worried about not being able to push a given about of weight? I have since realized that is totally selfish of me, and I need to grasp what is really important in life.


I know exactly what you mean.  At first it was the parents of the guys I went to school with that were dying . Now my classmates !  And just this morning I was thinking the same thing about not being able to push a given amount of weight since I will be starting a new wo Monday.  

You are wise beyond your years !


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> After bringing myself up to date in everyone's journal, I must say... thanks everyone for reminding me how my arms are my worst bodypart . If the arms don't look big, then you don't look big. Ever notice how even if a scrawny guy has decent guns, it makes him look big?
> 
> At 6'0", the biggest my arms have ever taped was 17". Right now @ 216 they measure only 16-1/2" cold, and my forearm a measly 13-5/8". My arms always have looked small on my body....  Even when I bulk, the weight goes to my gut, chest, love handles and face, not my arms or legs. Oh well, when I first started training my arms measured 11-1/2" .


Hmmmmm ... How to respond to this ?    Don't feel like the Lone ranger there JD.  Biggest I've ever taped was 16.25 " at 207.   Right now 15.5 " I think.  Oh man ,when I started in HS i was a whopping 10 " if I was lucky ! Hope that made you feel better , if not disregard the post


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 27, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> At 6'0", the biggest my arms have ever taped was 17".  Right now @ 216 they measure only 16-1/2" cold, and my forearm a measly 13-5/8".  My arms always have looked small on my body....    Even when I bulk, the weight goes to my gut, chest, love handles and face, not my arms or legs.



It sounds like I've got a twin, except I have never hit the 17" mark. Arms twice a week, once a week, or not at all - it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 27, 2005)

Would you be my "stepdad"


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You sound like a GREAT dad


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> After bringing myself up to date in everyone's journal, I must say... thanks everyone for reminding me how my arms are my worst bodypart .  If the arms don't look big, then you don't look big.  Ever notice how even if a scrawny guy has decent guns, it makes him look big?
> 
> At 6'0", the biggest my arms have ever taped was 17".  Right now @ 216 they measure only 16-1/2" cold, and my forearm a measly 13-5/8".  My arms always have looked small on my body....    Even when I bulk, the weight goes to my gut, chest, love handles and face, not my arms or legs.  Oh well, when I first started training my arms measured 11-1/2" .


LOL, I'm with Gary on this one!!! I've hit 17 before but that was with fat. Semi-looking good I rarely get over 16-16.5 and people think I have big arms  So I think your alright


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Probably will never be quite as strong as I once was, but the most important thing is to keep on keeping on, my health, and my family.  Lately, I've been hearing so many stories of acquaintances my age diagnosed with cancer, having heart attacks, and other ailments, not to mention a few who died unexpectedly... and I'm worried about not being able to push a given about of weight?  I have since realized that is totally selfish of me, and I need to grasp what is really important in life.



It's good you realize this, most people never do  




			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> After bringing myself up to date in everyone's journal, I must say... thanks everyone for reminding me how my arms are my worst bodypart .  If the arms don't look big, then you don't look big.  Ever notice how even if a scrawny guy has decent guns, it makes him look big?
> 
> At 6'0", the biggest my arms have ever taped was 17".  Right now @ 216 they measure only 16-1/2" cold, and my forearm a measly 13-5/8".  My arms always have looked small on my body....    Even when I bulk, the weight goes to my gut, chest, love handles and face, not my arms or legs.  Oh well, when I first started training my arms measured 11-1/2" .



I know EXACTLY what you mean about the arms. Mine suck too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2005)

*Gary:*  Guess you can tell I've been doing some soul searching lately, and I'm glad I struck the same chord in you my friend.  It's all about balance .  That said, I can't wait to hit the gym full time, but I do have a renewed outlook.  

*Captain Deadlift:*  Thanks for dropping by CD!  Us 'mature' lifters need to stick together.  Yeah, I noticed the same thing.  My arms respond to a certain amount of simulation.  Anything above that, it doesn't seem to matter.  More volume, more weight, and with any variation... no more growth.  It is like I am genetically predisposed to a given size. 

*Rock*:  I think you and I are "Brothers in Arms", and I don't mean just bi's and tri's.  You remind me alot of myself....

*Flex*:  LOL  Yeah right.  You may think that, but judging by your gallery pics which are over a year old, your guns look just fine .  Thanks for your nice comments.  Yes, family trumps all.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey JD, hows the rehab goin? I'm right there with you. I hate the term step-dad. It's so impersonable. I hate when people say how are your step-sons and your real Daughter doin? I could just beat the crap outta them!!!

 So from one "Father" to another.................. you da MAN!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Would you be my "stepdad"


Oh I almost forgot.  Luke, can I think about it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey JD, hows the rehab goin? I'm right there with you. I hate the term step-dad. It's so impersonable. I hate when people say how are your step-sons and your real Daughter doin? I could just beat the crap outta them!!!
> 
> So from one "Father" to another.................. you da MAN!!!


Hey AA!  Just putting moist heat on it, and hoping for the best.  I can feel the hematoma has gone down, and there hasn't been anymore bleeding.  It feels fine, I rarely have any indication anything is wrong.  I see the doc next Monday, and if he gives the ok, I can resume upper body workouts.  Honestly, if he does, I'll probably wait another week .

I have no 'real' kids of my own.  In my first marriage (this is my second),  I also had a step child.  I haven't seen or talked to the mother in over 7 years, and after we were divorced I moved 600 miles away. When you and mom get divorced, it is like you have divorced the child.  That was hard.  But I talk to my girl every 6 months or so.  She is 27 now...  

Luke... don't even think about it. I'm in no mood .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, that would be a heartbreak!!! My daughter is 3, soon to be 4, She is MY "Gift" from my wife, and my 2 sons are 20 and 17, soon to be 18. They where my wifes from her first marriage. I've been in their life since they where 5 and 7. Really can't think of my life any other way!!! I admire you JD, not alot of people, especially men think like that. My hats off to you Brother!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2005)

*Tuesday, March 29th*

*Squats (light day)*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 10
Reduced the weight 30 lbs from last leg workout, and focused on form.

*Leg Press *  
2 plates x 10
4 plates x 8
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 8
10 plates x 8

*Hyperextensions*
20
20
20

In and out in around 30 minutes.  Since upper body is out for awhile I want to do plenty of legs, but I need to cycle the intensity.  Quick, easy wo today.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Good Lookin w/o there JD, Feels good to drop weight and focus on form doesn't it!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 29, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey AA!  Just putting moist heat on it, and hoping for the best.  I can feel the hematoma has gone down, and there hasn't been anymore bleeding.  It feels fine, I rarely have any indication anything is wrong.  I see the doc next Monday, and if he gives the ok, I can resume upper body workouts.  Honestly, if he does, I'll probably wait another week .



There's nothing wrong with going VERY light.  Several years ago I messed up one of my shoulders, did the PT bit, and then started up again at the gym.  I was benching just the bar, going real slow, keeping the form good, and stretching a lot in-between sets.  It probably looked really goofy for a 220-ish lb person to be doing sets with an empty bar, but it worked for me.  Slow and steady does win the race.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey JD,


Way to go. Stick to it !


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Brother JD, hows the pec injury? Miss your posts too!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 12, 2005)

I need to take off another 2-3 weeks before resuming upper body workouts. 

A couple of you already knew this via PM, I had to put my healthy dog to sleep on April 2nd and I've been grieving, and having bouts of guilt and depression ever since.  I loved this dog, almost like a child.  She bit two family members over a period of 6 weeks, so for the safety of my kids, I had no choice.  I haven't done cardio or legs at all... just coming home and having a shot or two of tequila.  Honestly, for the moment I could care less about working out.  It seems so trivial now.  

When I'm ready physically and emotionally, I'll get back to it.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

JD,

Sorry to hear about your dog. Ours is getting up in years and getting hard for him to get around. We are not looking forward to that day. He has been a constant companion , especially for my wife.

Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2005)

Jersey - 

Sorry to hear about your dog.   They do become "family members".   

Rest up and recoup.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2005)

That wasn't exactly the type of update I was hoping to see.  Hope things turn around soon for you.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)

I know what its like to lose all drive.  Just keep your head up, you'll get through this.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

hang in there JD.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Take care JD, We are here for you!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

I appreciate the words of support guys.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

Tonight, I am starting to feel that desire again.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Tonight, I am starting to feel that desire again.




 *SWEET!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Tonight, I am starting to feel that desire again.



And which desire might that be?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

How's the injury doing?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2005)

The desire to get back in the gym of course. 

The hematoma is still present on my chest, and the doc said I can't resume upper body workouts until it is completely gone. He checked it last Monday and said when I first saw him, it was about 4 times the size it is now... which is good news.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> The desire to get back in the gym of course.
> 
> The hematoma is still present on my chest, and the doc said I can't resume upper body workouts until it is completely gone. He checked it last Monday and said when I first saw him, it was about 4 times the size it is now... which is good news.


 Hang in there buddy!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like your comin along just fine Brother. Take care and you'll be right back where you left off in no time!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Jersey   ....  How's it going ????


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

*WE* Miss you!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2005)

Jersey has left the forum .  Well not exactly, I still 'lurk'.  Doc gave me the go ahead to work upper body, and for the first time after the death of my best friend, I have the motivation to 'get busy'.  Done 3 wo's.

DAMN am I weak!  After 5 weeks of not working out, eating less and that was mostly crap, not to mention no testosterone (remember my doc took me off of Androgel), REALLY makes a difference.  We just did a blood test, if it comes back ok, he will reinstate me on Androgel.

Anyways, we bought a golden retriever puppy, and I am devoting most of my weekday free time in the next few months to her.  Sure, I'm going to workout, but I'm afraid I won't be on IM much, if at all.

Thanks to the few of you who checked up on me, and I wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

Good hearing from you Brother JD!!! Looks like all is on the mend in your world. I will be here for you!!!
Cutest puppy I have seen!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey JD,

Cute pup !  Good luck with everything you do and pop back in when ya can   Not the same without you .


----------



## PreMier (Apr 25, 2005)

Who's the girl? 

Nice to see you getting back at it.  Its hard for me to visit IM much anymore now days too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Jersey has left the forum .  Well not exactly, I still 'lurk'.  Doc gave me the go ahead to work upper body, and for the first time after the death of my best friend, I have the motivation to 'get busy'.  Done 3 wo's.
> 
> DAMN am I weak!  After 5 weeks of not working out, eating less and that was mostly crap, not to mention no testosterone (remember my doc took me off of Androgel), REALLY makes a difference.  We just did a blood test, if it comes back ok, he will reinstate me on Androgel.
> 
> ...



Best of luck Buddy!!   I'm sure you'll be back when you are ready.

Great looking puppy.     You'll have a blast training her.    I love my golden retriever.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2005)

Good luck JD!   Gotta Agree with YM.  Golden Retriever's Rock,  gotta love'em watch the chewing


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2005)

AA: She is cute, isn't she .  As always, thank you for your support and kind words.

Gary:  I'll probably pop in on the weekends.  Keep up the great work ripped grandpa!

Premier:  Uh, that's my 12 year old stepdaughter  .  She has inherited her mother's good looks.

YM:  I didn't know you had a Golden!  Cool.  She just turned 8 weeks and is still with  Mom and her littermates.  She comes home on Saturday.  I can't wait to start training.  We will start a puppy class in two weeks.  

Iain:  Thanks man.  I've been reading all I can about Golden Retriever's and I know the chewing is going to be a real challenge  .

Ok, just one more pic .  This is my son holding her.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

What a cute dog buddy! Nice to see you still "lurking"


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

I should keep my mouth shut.  I feel dirty..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I should keep my mouth shut.  I feel dirty..



YOU ARE DIRTY - PM!!!!


Nice looking puppy Jersey!!    You are going to have a ball training her!     Get her in the water as soon as you can.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2005)

Bump....I see you lurking.    What's up my friend?


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Bump....I see you lurking. What's up my friend?


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2005)

JD, hows it goin Brother? Miss your posts, hows the puppy doin?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2005)

Hey guys!  Puppy is doing great.  She is growing like a weed.

In the last week or so, I finally got back into working out consistently.  Damn did I lose a LOT.  Just last fall I was hovering around 227 and in bench doing 225 for 13-14 reps.  Right now I'm 212 and yesterday could only manage 225 for 5 . That's about a 50 lb drop in my max.

Oh well, I guess not working out for 8 weeks, no gear, not eating enough (and what I ate was largely crap), and no Androgel really does make a difference.  If you recall, my doc took me off of Androgel (which puts me in the normal testosterone range), because my hemoglobin was a high 18.8.  You and I know it was due to the dbol/deca/test prop cycle I did last fall and winter, but he thinks it was the Androgel.  We did another CBC a few weeks ago and it has dropped to 17.2, which according to almost every reference you see is in the normal range.  Web MD for example shows normal as 14-18 g/dl.  But LabCorp shows 14-17 g/dl, so the asshole refused to put me back on.  Don't know what my test levels are now, but I'm betting they are around 150-200 ng/dl, which is really low.  We are going to do another CBC in a few weeks.  If he still doesn't allow me to go back on, I'm changing doctors.  He is looking out for my best interest, but damn dude, give me a break. I'm weak as hell and my sex drive is in the dirt.

At any rate, I've got the desire to workout again and it feels good to be back at it.  I am setting my sights lower and from here on out, no more gear or supraphysiological levels of testosterone.   Too old for that shit .  I'm glad I did a few cycles to see what it was all about. But now I feel like 'been there, done that' and it's time to turn the page and not look back.  I have enough M1t to do a modest cycle.  Once things have settled down I may do that just to get rid of it, but once that's gone... I'm done.  Another reason is my left elbow is permanently screwed up.  The increased weight being 'juiced' affords you, is just too much for it to handle.  It feels better using the weight my body can naturally work up to. 

On gear my max bench was 320-325, off cycle 300-305.  Honestly, now I would be happy with 275-280 and doing 225 for 8 or 9 reps, so that is my short term goal for now.  Sorry for the novel, but you guys asked .


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

welcome home !!!


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

Welcome Buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

YES!! JD's back. Welcome home buddy, we've missed you. Remember, you'll get some of that strength back in a few weeks. It's not ALL gone. So are you going to start posting your w/o's again? Glad your back.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2005)

Welcome back Jersey


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

Welcome back, Dev.  Good to see things are looking up!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2005)

Welcome back, JD.  Glad to see you back in the gym.  But seriously consider another doctor, though.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

WTF?!?!? Where the hell are you JD?!? Get your ass back in here and give us an update on what's going on. I know your around and you should know there's quite a few people who really care about what's going on in your life and training so sit your ass down and write us a note


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Your in my thoughts and prayers Brother Paul, just wanted you to know that, take care!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2005)

LOL.  It's nice to be wanted.

When I made my last post back on 5/15, everyone just assumed I was 'back'.  Like I said earlier though, I just don't have the time to post my workouts any more.  It's not the workouts per se, but posting it and then being obligated to posting in everyone else's.  You know what I'm talking about .  Yep, I still peek in now and then because I care about you guys too!

I have been slacking, but getting there.  Working out 2-3 times a week.  On bench press 225 feels about the way 265 felt about 10 weeks ago, and on incline 205 feels the way 245 felt.  Oh well, it IS easier on my elbow and still not bad for being 49... and natural.  

Can't promise I'll start posting workouts again, but trust me I will be checking in on my bro's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

You know I understand the whole posting in everyone's journal thing. No worries there. Just check in here every now and then and let us know how things are going if your not going to post w/o's every day. And even if you did post w/o's everyday I don't think anyone would fault you for not posting in anyone else's journal. I think a lot of us go through the same thing, I know I do every couple of weeks (or days  )

Is the elbow holding up for you? Are you noticing any improvement with the bench?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2005)

You are slacking as bad as me! hahaha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Is the elbow holding up for you? Are you noticing any improvement with the bench?


Elbow is holding up great.  I really think because I'm not subjecting it to as much weight.  It bothers me when I'm doing the movements, but the next day it recovers fine. No discomfort at all, which is very cool.

Improvement on bench?  Well after my layoff, I barely could bench 225 for 5.  I only benched once a week for a few weeks then missed a a couple of weeks, and actually dropped down to 225 x 4.  I'm one of those people who MUST bench twice a week to build strength.  Many will tell you that is bull, but I have been down this road many times before.  Once a week is fine for maintaining strength or building size, but to get stronger you must bench twice a week.  Very few powerlifters bench once a week  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You are slacking as bad as me! hahaha


LOL Jake. We'll be back.  You can take the boy out of the weight room, but you can't take the weight room out of the boy...


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> LOL Jake. We'll be back. You can take the boy out of the weight room, but you can't take the weight room out of the boy...


Hey fellow slackers !   JD, how ya been ?!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Elbow is holding up great.  I really think because I'm not subjecting it to as much weight.  It bothers me when I'm doing the movements, but the next day it recovers fine. No discomfort at all, which is very cool.
> 
> Improvement on bench?  Well after my layoff, I barely could bench 225 for 5.  I only benched once a week for a few weeks then missed a a couple of weeks, and actually dropped down to 225 x 4.  I'm one of those people who MUST bench twice a week to build strength.  Many will tell you that is bull, but I have been down this road many times before.  Once a week is fine for maintaining strength or building size, but to get stronger you must bench twice a week.  Very few powerlifters bench once a week  .


Glad to hear the elbow is doing well. So are you going to do bench twice a week? Do you think everything needs to be done twice a week to build strength?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok, ok.  I'll post my last couple of workouts.

I think Rocco just wants to see how 'pussifed' I have become .

*Friday, June 3rd*
*
Bench Press*
bar x 10
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
205 x 7

120 sec RI's

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 9

120 sec RI's

*DB Incline Flyes*
30's x 8
40's x 8
50's x 8

60 sec RI's

Didn't time but I was in and out quickly.


*Saturday, June 4th*

*Front Pulldowns*
90 x 12
105 x 10
135 x 11

Slow, controlled, no leaning back.  Touch chest and pause.

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 6

I love deads.  Restarted them 2 weeks ago and did 245 x 5.  Easy does it.  Goal is to add 10 lbs a week until I'm back up to 315 x 6.  Each set done as a series of singles, much more effective and harder that way.  Last week 255 x 5 felt heavy to me, today 265 felt easy...

*One Arm DB Rows*
50 x 6/6
80 x 6/6
100 x 6/6

Haven't done these in like, forever.  LONG ways to go to catch up with YM.

*Flex Curls*
30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 8

60 sec RI's

*Hyperextensions*
+20 x 12
+20 x 12
+20 x 12


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

That's great w/o's JD. I still have to catch up with you  Deads are out for me right now, maybe in 4 weeks I can do them again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey fellow slackers !   JD, how ya been ?!


Wonderful Gary.  How about you man?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Glad to hear the elbow is doing well. So are you going to do bench twice a week? Do you think everything needs to be done twice a week to build strength?


If I can get off my lazy ass I'll bench twice a week 

Twice a week for everything?  Not neccesarily.  Bench, yes without a doubt.  Squats and deads, no.  Once a week is fine.  In fact squats and deads can be interchanged for once every two weeks.  Ever notice how when you lose weight, bench press is the first thing to go down?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That's great w/o's JD. I still have to catch up with you  Deads are out for me right now, maybe in 4 weeks I can do them again.


Why no deads?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

I gotcha! 

No deads because I've done something to my back. I can't even bend over right now. A few weeks ago I hurt it doing deads after Bent Over Rows, since then it hasn't been the same. Still did Deads and all but back always hurt. Yesterday did Squats and now my back is really bad so I figure it's best to just leave it alone for at least 4 weeks to heal. So no deads/squats/bent rows/etc...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2005)

Agreed!  Let it heal before resuming.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Awesome w/o's there Brother Paul!!! How is everything?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's there Brother Paul!!! How is everything?


Doing great Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2005)

*Sunday, June 5th*

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 7
205 x 6

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 5

*BTN Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8

*Side Laterals*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 10

*Ab Roller Crunches*
35, 35, 35

Nice quick workout.  Starting to feel stronger on inclines. This is the first time I've done BTN presses in probably over a year.  Felt awkward, but effective.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Skipped posting my last wo, but here is last nights.  Getting a little bit stronger...

*Wednesday, June 8th*

*Bench Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 6
225 x 5
205 x 8

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
260 x 7

*DB Incline Flyes*
35's x 8
45's x 8
55's x 8

Done in 32 minutes

Haven't been doing legs.  For some reason, during my 'off' time, my left knee starting aching like hell. Never bothered me while I was doing it. It's almost as if the heavy squatting I was doing had a delayed effect on my knees.  I may have to relegate myself to leg presses once it clears up...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2005)

Good to see you posting again Jersey 

How's the pup?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice w/o's! Still ahead of me  When you do BTN, how far down do you go? I always liked them better than in front but I'm afraid of hurting my shoulders. 

I've noticed when I don't work my legs for a little bit, my knee hurts. When I start w/o again, it goes away


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 9, 2005)

Coming back nicely, JD!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 9, 2005)

Yup , still a strong MoFo !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good to see you posting again Jersey
> 
> How's the pup?



Thanks man.  How's the foot doing?  

Puppy is doing great!  She is such a brat, but so stinkin' cute at the same time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

Brother JD, Nice numbers, your definatly on the way back!!! Glad to have ya!!! How far down do ya go on the BTN presses? I used to go down right about ear level!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o's! Still ahead of me  When you do BTN, how far down do you go? I always liked them better than in front but I'm afraid of hurting my shoulders.
> 
> I've noticed when I don't work my legs for a little bit, my knee hurts. When I start w/o again, it goes away


Yeah right, I think you are being humble.... and supportive.  Thanks Dave.  On my way to work there is a new billboard advertising a new auto body shop.  It is called "Rocco's Collision".  LOL, wonder who I immediately think about?

On BTN's, I bring the bar all the way down to the traps and lightly touch.  To the front, I bring it down to the upper chest or clavicle.  

As far as the knees, I thought that too.  So I went to the gym and did some light squats with 135 up to 205.  5 reps per set or so.  That REALLY did a number on my knee.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Coming back nicely, JD!


Hey Captain. I updated myself with your journal.  NICE!  I need to try floor presses.  I work out in a gym and I have a hard time visualizing myself doing them without a wo partner.  Any suggestions?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yup , still a strong MoFo !


Trying to keep up with you brotha!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother JD, Nice numbers, your definatly on the way back!!! Glad to have ya!!! How far down do ya go on the BTN presses? I used to go down right about ear level!!!


Hey Archie!  Still a lightweight, especially compared to you Hoss.  I bring the BTN press to the traps, BUT keep the weight light.  Again I haven't done these in a long time, but when I was younger BTN's was my main shoulder movement.  They are hard on the shoulder capsule however, so with any discomfort, it would be wise to discontinue and switch to front militaries.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I need to try floor presses.  I work out in a gym and I have a hard time visualizing myself doing them without a wo partner.  Any suggestions?



I do them in a power cage.  At the gym there are two 6 inch high wooden platforms, made with 2x6's plus a half inch sheet of plywood.  They're each about 18 inches wide and 4 ft long.  I put them side-by-side in the power cage and put a mat on top, forming a roughly 3 ft by 4 ft platform to lie on, and set the safety bars at the lowest position.

With this setup, my upper arm hits the platform before the barbell hits the safety bars, but if I can't make the lift, I can set the barbell down on the safety bars and have enough room to crawl out.

Completely safe with no spotter required.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Archie!  Still a lightweight, especially compared to you Hoss.  I bring the BTN press to the traps, BUT keep the weight light.  Again I haven't done these in a long time, but when I was younger BTN's was my main shoulder movement.  They are hard on the shoulder capsule however, so with any discomfort, it would be wise to discontinue and switch to front militaries.


Yes sir, I used to do them but like ya say, they do strain the shoulder quite a bit. I do mainly db presses with my hands facing me in the starting position and then turn the palms towards the front as they rise. I like the feel of db's more actually


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks man.  How's the foot doing?
> 
> Puppy is doing great!  She is such a brat, but so stinkin' cute at the same time.




Good to hear you are having fun with the pup!  

I'm much better since I'm off the crutches


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I do them in a power cage.  At the gym there are two 6 inch high wooden platforms, made with 2x6's plus a half inch sheet of plywood.  They're each about 18 inches wide and 4 ft long.  I put them side-by-side in the power cage and put a mat on top, forming a roughly 3 ft by 4 ft platform to lie on, and set the safety bars at the lowest position.
> 
> With this setup, my upper arm hits the platform before the barbell hits the safety bars, but if I can't make the lift, I can set the barbell down on the safety bars and have enough room to crawl out.
> 
> Completely safe with no spotter required.


Thanks Captain.  Problem is I don't have a set up like that.  My gym is fairly well equipped, but it is lacking one crucial piece of equipment.... a power rack .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yes sir, I used to do them but like ya say, they do strain the shoulder quite a bit. I do mainly db presses with my hands facing me in the starting position and then turn the palms towards the front as they rise. I like the feel of db's more actually


I agree.  Arnold Presses rock


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm much better since I'm off the crutches


  How are your workouts going?  Hmmm, I guess I could go look in your journal to see.  I'm on my way over now....


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey JD  

Have a great weekend .  Enjoy the pup. Thats one thing I miss about our dog. He's  a great member of the family but we adopted him when he was about 1 1/2 yrs old so we missed the puppy stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ... so we missed the puppy stuff.


Most of the puppy stuff is great fun... but thank your lucky stars you didn't have to deal with the 'teething' phase .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2005)

*Saturday, June 11th*

*Front Pulldowns*
75 x 15
105 x 10
135 x 10
150 x 8

Concentrated on form, but using these more as a warm up for deadlifts.

*Deadlifts*
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 6

Again the goal is to reach 315 x 6 relatively soon.  So far I'm on track by adding 10 lbs each week.   Last week 265 x 6 felt easy, today 275 x 6 was ok, but not easy....

*DB Rows *  
70 x 6/6
90 x 6/6
105 x 6/6

Form sucked on the last set.  I can pull the weight, but my grip gives out too soon.  Will drop the weight back until my grip strength goes up OR might consider straps.  Yeah I know.  I would NEVER use straps for rack pulls or deads, but for bent over rows and one arm DB rows, I'm not sure they are a bad thing.

*Flex Curls*
25's x 8
30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 8

Slow controlled and flex at the top.  Light weight, but effective.

*Hypers*
+25 x 12
+25 x 12
+25 x 12

Slowly increasing the weight with these.  I have always had a weak lower back.  Even just doing light hypers really strenghtens my lower back and relieves what overwise would be discomfort.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

SOLID w/o there BRother Paul!!! Nice to see ya posting again, keep it up!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 12, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My gym is fairly well equipped, but it is lacking one crucial piece of equipment.... a power rack .



I can't imagine not having a power rack.  I do many exercises in it (squats, bench press, floor press, shrugs, etc but no, not barbell curls) since I workout solo.  At the time that I go, there is only 1 other person who uses the rack, and we're friendly enough that we can work in with each other, even if we're doing different exercises.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I can't imagine not having a power rack.


EXACTLY!  It's time I wrote a letter to my congressman.  Actually, a very influential state senator works out there... and he is a strong boy.  Like 3 bench press sets of 315 x 8 strong  .  My gym is a state of the art 'community center', maybe he seriously could lobby for one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2005)

*Sunday, June 12th*

*Incline Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 8
205 x 7

Gained another rep on incline.  Woo hoo!  Still a far cry from my PB of 245 x 7, but that was chemically assisted.

*CG Bench*
135 x 10
185 x 6
205 x 6

Gained one more rep here also compared to last week.

*Military Press (to the front)*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8

*Front Raises*
25's x 8
30's x 8
35's x 8

All in all, a good workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2005)

Brother Paul, congrats on another rep, thats huge to me too!!! Way to go, keep it up!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 12, 2005)

looks like the workouts are on the up and up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Gained another rep on incline.
> 
> *CG Bench*
> Gained one more rep here also compared to last week.



ANY improvement is good, no matter the amount.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

> All in all, a good workout.


No kiddin' Mr. Modest !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 15, 2005)

Almost a carbon copy of last Wednesday's post 

Skipped posting my last wo, but here is tonight's.  Getting a little bit stronger still...

*Wednesday, June 15th*

*Bench Press*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 7
225 x 5
205 x 9

Gained a rep on 225 x 7 (maybe not the best form on the last rep), and also 205 x 9

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
270 x 7

Increased 10 lbs on the last set

*DB Incline Flyes*
35's x 8
50's x 8
60's x 8

Increased 5 lbs on the last two sets.

Only disappointment is my elbow is starting to bother me again.  I felt it before, but by the next day it felt fine.  After my last bench wo, it bothered me for a couple of days.  More weight = more pain?  I hope not .


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Great w/o!!! Nice increases on everything too Brother Paul!!! I hope your elbow is okay!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice increases buddy. Watch that elbow, are you heating it before and icing it after?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice job on the increases JD  

Frickin' elbows


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o!!! Nice increases on everything too Brother Paul!!! I hope your elbow is okay!!!


Thanks Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Watch that elbow, are you heating it before and icing it after?


Hell no.  Who's got time to heat it before hand .  Should ice it afterwards though.  Honestly up until last weekend, it was fine.  Hopefully this won't be the norm.  Does seem strange as soon as I increase the reps it starts to bother me again .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Frickin' elbows


Amen to that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice increases!! 

Amen to ICE


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2005)

Gotcha YM, my Big Ten brotha.  Ice rules  

Having great fun with puppy.  She is so smart.  BTW, how old is your Golden?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Gotcha YM, my Big Ten brotha.  Ice rules
> 
> Having great fun with puppy.  She is so smart.  BTW, how old is your Golden?



Speaking of Big Ten - I can't wait for football season!!!!

Samson just turned two on Sunday.   Goldens are great dogs!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2005)

*Saturday, June 18th*

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 4
225 x 4.5

Haven't loaded up 225 in quite awhile on inclines.  Asked for a spot on the last set and got 4 reps solid. 5th rep was a struggle, barely locked it out.  Spotter said he didn't touch the bar, but I'm not so sure.  So I'm counting it as 4-1/2, and will shoot for 5 solid reps next week .

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 8

Up two reps from last week.  Cool.

*Arnold Presses*
25's x 8
45's x 8
55's x 8

Archangel got me thinking about doing "Arnold's" again.  Took it easy to get used to the movement again.  No doubt, a superb exercise for both the anterior and medial delts. 

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 8
30's x 8
35's x 8

In the past the starting position I use for these has been to the front, with the 'bells' touching.  A friend of mine convinced me it is more effective to start with each DB resting well out to the sides, even slightly behind the side delts.  Man, he is right!  I feel a much more intense contraction this way.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Brother Paul, Great job on the w/o!!! Excellent Inclines, and I totally agree with you on starting the lateral raises at the sides, or even a little back!!! I even lean forward a little bit!!! Arnolds are the shizen arent they!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad the elbow is getting better. Good job working yourself back up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great w/o JD! Be careful though with the Arnolds, for me personally they hurt my elbows after awhile. Hopefully it will be different for you buddy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Archie:  Why did it take me so long to figure that out about side laterals? 

IT:  Hey Matt!  Always good to hear from you man.  I'll take a peak in your journal to see how things are going.

Rocco:  Yeah a LOT of things bother my elbow.  Usually DB presses don't, at least not like barbell movements.  Ding, ding! .... why don't I use DB's more often?  I remember years ago, I stopped all BB bench pressing and went exclusively with DB's.  After about 2 months I increased my DB presses nicely, so I couldn't wait to see how much my BB bench increased.  I was shocked at how weak I was.  Yeah, I think I am a powerlifter at heart.  At almost 50, my physique while ok for a 50 year old, pales in comparison to you guys.  So a conventional bodybuilding routine just doesn't appeal to me.  I ain't going to be gaining a lot of mass by swilling protein shakes, and eating a few pounds of poultry a day. That said, maybe I should revisit DB workouts to see if overall they are easier on the elbow.  One thing about BB movements, the weight is racked nicely.  DB's you have to struggle to whip them up into to position.  That in itself is hard on the elbow.  Oh well, it sucks getting old


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I am a powerlifter at heart.  At almost 50, my physique while ok for a 50 year old, pales in comparison to you guys.  So a conventional bodybuilding routine just doesn't appeal to me.  I ain't going to be gaining a lot of mass by swilling protein shakes, and eating a few pounds of poultry a day.



I can relate to that sentiment.  My feelings exactly.  Every so often I'll do a body-building routine for a couple of weeks, but I seem to gravitate back to a PL-type routine.  I guess we're just built for low reps type of work.




			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Oh well, it sucks getting old



Getting old sucks, but it sure beats the alternative!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Brother Paul, hows it goin? Your not getting old Brother, youre getting BETTER!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2005)

Haven't posted in awhile....  elbow really flared up again, so I took a full 5 days off.  Then I did one wo, and the next day, felt a new level of pain.  The type that makes me think it is time to throw in the towel...

So I took off another 3 days.  Worked out tonight and so far, so good.  I really think I have to stick with just one true work set per movement.  Any more then that is just too much for this old, frail, body.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2005)

*Monday, June 27th *

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 8
225 x 5

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 6

*Pushdowns*
50 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 11

22 minutes.  Yep, quick and dirty chest, shoulder and tri workout.  Goal here is just to maintain although that was my best incline in awhile.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

Solid w/o Brother Paul, sorry to hear about the flare up again!!! Have you considered HIT, you mention only 1 working set and your okay, maybe consider HIT, just a thought!!! Take care of that, I don't want to see ya throw in the towel!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o Brother Paul, sorry to hear about the flare up again!!! Have you considered HIT, you mention only 1 working set and your okay, maybe consider HIT, just a thought!!! Take care of that, I don't want to see ya throw in the towel!!!



I agree.    I liked doing HIT twice a week.     Three times a week was too much for my shoulder joint.    It's worth a try


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

Don't ever throw in the towel. I know exactly how you feel though. I'm sorry for you about the recent flare up. I've been fighting one and so far I'm winning.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> it is time to throw in the towel...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2005)

You know.... I have been slowly drifting away from IM.  But these words of encouragement today make me remember how much I love this place.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You know.... I have been slowly drifting away from IM.  But these words of encouragement today make me remember how much I love this place.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> You know.... I have been slowly drifting away from IM.  But these words of encouragement today make me remember how much I love this place.



I LOVE YOU TOO MAN!!!  hahaha

Sometimes you just gotta do the best to your abilities.. you can still accomplish great things JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I LOVE YOU TOO MAN!!!  hahaha


LOL Jake.  I can still hang with a lot of young'uns .

BTW, I love you too


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

You can hang with me anyday!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2005)

Jersey can definately hang


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2005)

AA and YM... you guys aren't exactly young'uns.  Look who's talking, yeah right   

*Friday, July 1st*

*Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
235 x 5
245 x 3

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
300 x 6

*DB Incline Flyes*
35's x 8
50's x 8
60's x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> *HS Incline*
> 100 x 8
> 190 x 8
> *300 x 6*



Coming back?  Looks like you are back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 1, 2005)

Haha JD, you crack me up. Nice w/o there, how's the elbow?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 1, 2005)

Dynamite w/o!!! Your right, I'm not exactly a young one, but you can STILL hang with me anyday!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2005)

Cap'n:  Now that's Hammer Strength inclines, no where near 'rear' inclines.  Thanks for the support though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha JD, you crack me up. Nice w/o there, how's the elbow?


Probably like you my friend, I have good days.... and bad days.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Dynamite w/o!!! Your right, I'm not exactly a young one, but you can STILL hang with me anyday!!!


I was just messing with ya Arch.  I would love to be your age again buddy!  I didn't even start working out until I was 33.  If I only knew then, what I know now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2005)

*Saturday July 2nd*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 6

Haven't done deads for awhile.  Was happy just to match my last dead workout. Last set felt pretty good.

*Pulldowns*
75 x 15
105 x 12
120 x 12

As always, I really focus on form with these and leave the ego at home.  If I lean back and 'swing' the weight, I don't feel it in my latissimus dorsi. Slow, controlled and with a squeeze at the bottom.

*Seated Cable Rows*
120 x 8
150 x 8
180 x 8

*Face Pulls*
70 x 12
90 x 12
110 x 12

*Hyperextensions*
+25 x 12
+25 x 12
+25 x 12


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

great deads.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I was just messing with ya Arch.  I would love to be your age again buddy!  I didn't even start working out until I was 33.  If I only knew then, what I know now


   I knew ya where!!! I hear ya, hindsight is always 20/20 isn't it Brother!!!  

Great w/o today, awesome job on the Deads too!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2005)

Jersery - 

Your workouts are back on track


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2005)

Another great w/o JD.  on the Deads and nice to see Face Pulls in there .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Cap'n:  Now that's Hammer Strength inclines, no where near 'rear' inclines.  Thanks for the support though


I just noticed the embarrassing typo....    I meant to say "REAL" inclines.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

Hows it goin today Brother Paul?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2005)

*Sunday, July 3rd*

Several months ago, my wife after watching me squat 315 for several reps below parallel, offered the caution that I was going to ruin my knees.  Since I had no previous problems, and I routinely agreed with people here that deep squating done correctly is no worse then leg extensions, I replied 'hogwash', or a similar phrase.

I'll spare you the details, but the wife was right .  My knees (mainly the left) is screwed up.  I have taken several weeks off since, and today was my first leg workout since then.

Easy does it....

*Leg Press  *  
225 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 8
315 x 8

60 sec RI's

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 6

Another movement I haven't done in ages.  I forgot how much I love these.   Again, easy does it.

*Leg Extensions*
105 x 10
150 x 10
210 x 16
***********************************
I was watching a middle age guy, who was very well built doing machine incline presses, and he looked impressive.  He struggled with 8 reps or so.  I had never used this machine before, so I was curious to how many I could do.  It was leg day after all  .  He didn't change the weight pin, and I saw it was at 180.  

*Machine Incline Press *  
180 x 25

Damn that made my day.

*Calf Raises*
155 x 15
155 x 15
155 x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2005)

Good Lookin and Solid w/O there Brother Paul!!! Glad your back at the Leg w/o's too, isn't it a swift kick in the pants when you have to find out the hard way? Take care of it, we need ya here!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2005)

great workout.

what happened to your knees?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what happened to your knees?


I wish I knew...


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I wish I knew...




well....pain?  where? swelling?  where?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2005)

*Monday, July 4th*

Happy Birthday America!

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 4  
Lately been getting 5 on these.  Maybe that impromptu set to failure yesterday on the machine incline did me in for today.

*CG Bench* 
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 10
205 x 6

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 8
25's x 8
30's x 8
35's x 8
Starting with the 'bells resting on my outer thigh, rather then in front.  I discovered this hits the side delts more effectively 

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 10
90 x 10

*Rear Delt Raises*
15's x 8
20's x 8
25's x 8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well....pain?  where? swelling?  where?


Definite pain.  No apparent swelling.  It HAS gotten a lot better, but for awhile there I had trouble getting up out of a chair.  Knee would crack, and in this case, the crack was simultaneous with pain.  Pain is mainly in the knee cap area.  After months of no leg movements it is almost back to normal.  But I tried squatting with an unloaded bar, and I could easily feel it flaring up again.

After the leg presses yesterday, my knees are sore and not a good sore, but it is minor compared to what I was experiencing.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2005)

Ice that sucker after you workout.

I wish I could see you squat.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Definite pain. No apparent swelling. It HAS gotten a lot better, but for awhile there I had trouble getting up out of a chair. Knee would crack, and in this case, the crack was simultaneous with pain. Pain is mainly in the knee cap area. After months of no leg movements it is almost back to normal. But I tried squatting with an unloaded bar, and I could easily feel it flaring up again.
> 
> After the leg presses yesterday, my knees are sore and not a good sore, but it is minor compared to what I was experiencing.


Damn JD,
Hate to hear that !!  Get someone to video your squat and post it for Patrick and others to critique .  I know, easier said then done . Could be a knee saving idea though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 5, 2005)

> Starting with the 'bells resting on my outer thigh, rather then in front. I discovered this hits the side delts more effectively



It sure does!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2005)

Thought I'd check in to let everyone know I'm still alive and kickin'.  Been working out _fairly_ regular, and have been slowly getting stronger.  Been too busy (or too lazy) to post my workouts though . 

At any rate, after seeing my 'boyz' wo's here lately, I embarrassed to post mine .


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2005)

Glad your still with us!!! Post your w/o's BRother Paul, there is nothing to be embarrassed about!!! We are a BIG family here, feeding off of each other!!! Hats off to ya for being consistant, thats the hardest step!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey buddy, how's everything going? Gotta at least check in with us every now and then


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2005)

What's up Jersey???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2005)

Rock and YM:  Yeah you're right.  Just kinda of gotten away from the posting thing.  I promise I'll go to your respective journals right now, and catch up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is my workout tonight.  Still low volume, seems to be working ok for me.  Elbow is doing a lot better .  It still 'cracks' here and there but not like it used to. 

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 5
245 x 5
225 x 7

I always felt I used decent form, but due to my elbow problems and mild pec tear, now I really focus on controlled reps.  Lower the weight slow, lightly touch chest, then drive up.  Didn't do it tonight, but I also have been using 5 second negatives, pause, then drive the weight up as explosively as possible. 

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 5
280 x 5
310 x 5

*Incline Flyes*
30's x 8
40's x 8
50's x 8
60's x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 4, 2005)

Excellent #'s there Brother Paul!!! hows it goin?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 4, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Here is my workout tonight. Still low volume, seems to be working ok for me. Elbow is doing a lot better . It still 'cracks' here and there but not like it used to.
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...


Hey JD  

Nice wo !  60 lb flyes  

Controlled reps really take it out of me. But it still feels good


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2005)

Bump!

What's up Jersey??   How are things????


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 9, 2005)

JD, You still with us ?


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 9, 2005)

JD where r u??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey guys  Still plugging away.  Not as motivated as I once was, but still getting to the gym 4 times a week.  Elbow is a constant problem, so I have to work around it.  Surprisingly that means moderate to heavy weight and low reps on compound movements.  Higher reps seem to magnify the problem.  

Doing about 85% of weight I was doing when experimenting with steroids, at a lower bodyweight (but higher bodyfat).  I'm happy with that.....

Thanks for asking about me guys.  I still checkout the forum every few days or so, just don't feel that compelled to post.  

How are my boyz doing?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 9, 2005)

Glad you dropped in my Friend, your'e in my Prayers and thoughts!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey guys  Still plugging away.  Not as motivated as I once was, but still getting to the gym 4 times a week.  Elbow is a constant problem, so I have to work around it.  Surprisingly that means moderate to heavy weight and low reps on compound movements.  Higher reps seem to magnify the problem.
> 
> Doing about 85% of weight I was doing when experimenting with steroids, at a lower bodyweight (but higher bodyfat).  I'm happy with that.....
> 
> ...



Good to hear that you are still hitting the weights!    What happened to our teams this weekend       ???


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2005)

Im doing well, glad to hear that you are also JD.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 10, 2005)

Glad to see you are still around.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2006)

I flew into Philly the other day.... Damn are my arms tired! .....

Tap! Tap! Tap!  Is this thing on?

Thought about starting a new journal, but decided I would just rekindle this one.  If you read this journal front to back, it is rather educational for those considering anabolic help.

Coming back from yet another layoff.  I fractured my hand, in a angry male tantrum..... and spent a good 7 weeks off.  Was slacking any way, so I am weaker then hell.

I am about the same weight I was when I ended a nice cycle, which is 225 lbs.  Problem is, over the last 2 years I lost plenty of muscle, and gained plenty of fat....   Trust me, training without steroids is zero fun.  The only consolation is the fact you are natural.  Actually at 50 years old, it IS a motivating factor.

Going to start out slow, and use mainly compound movements.  My left elbow is arthritic, so many exercises are out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2006)

*
6/24/06*

*Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 10
175 x 12

*HS Incline*
100 x 6
190 x 6
240 x 6

*B.T.N.P*
95 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8

*Pec Deck*
105 x 10
135 x 6
120 x 6
Walk 2 miles, 27:40


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2006)

*6/25/06*

*Deadlift*
bar x 8
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6

*Bent Over Row*
bar x 8
115 x 8
135 x 10
135 x 10

*HS Pulldown*
120 x 10
160 x 8

*DB Curls*
25's x 12
30's x 10
35's x 8
Flex style 

Walk 2 miles, 27:50


----------



## PreMier (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice workout!  I cant wait to see what I pussy I am after all the time i took off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Jersey.........Welcome back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2006)

*PreMier:*  Yeah pussy is a good way to describe how I feel right now .  You always seem to come back strong after a lay off.  

*YM:*  Thanks!  Feels good to post again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2006)

Glad your back and hitting the gym again. Any thoughts into starting another cycle? I've actually been thinking about running a bit of test...we'll see. Stay around this time buddy!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Brother Jersey, welcome back, good lookin w/o's too!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2006)

*6/27/06*

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8

*Military Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 10

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8

*DB Tri Ext*
40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 12

90 sec RI's

It sucks being weak  .  I'll be back though....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2006)

*Arch:*:  Whaddup brotha!!! Don't think for a moment I haven't been peeking in your journal from time to time.  You are one of the most stellar individuals on this site!

*Rocco*:  No more 'roids for me.  I am prescribed Androgel, but trust me it's not even close .  I have a whole new outlook on steroids.  I hate the strict laws, but after trying them myself, I now wonder if they are worth it.  Sure, moderate use, regular bloodwork, and ideally a medical professional to monitor (the Anabolic Control Act of 1991 put an end to that), makes them fairly safe.  

Once you start though, it is really hard to go back to being natural again and still ENJOY lifting.  You have the training time in, and are at the right age, so a simple test cycle may be decent.  But this stuff is like candy....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2006)

How many days are you going to lift ?    It's looking good so far.    You can't expect to come in and throw 300 + on your first workout 

BTW - how the pup ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How many days are you going to lift ?    It's looking good so far.    You can't expect to come in and throw 300 + on your first workout
> 
> BTW - how the pup ?


I'm planning on 4 days a week.  2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off.  

Pup is doing great.  She is 16 months old and 72 lbs, so almost an adult.  She still is very 'puppylike' .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2006)

JD.  Good to see you back.  Had you used steroids at an earlier age or was that a fairly recent decision?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2006)

*6/28/06*

*SLDL*
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6

*Leg Press*
135 x 10
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 10

Legs are going to be a sore spot for me going forward.  In the past I did routine deep squats with 315.  All of a sudden I messed up my left knee.  I gave it plenty of time to heal, but it has never been right since.  I think I slightly tore the meniscus.  It has felt fine with no direct leg work.  Doing leg presses it will 'crack' here and there, so I need to be very careful...

*BB Curls*
45 x 10
65 x 10
85 x 12

Yeah I know.... what are BB curls doing in this WO?  At least for the time being, I want to do bi's twice a week. 

*Standing Calf Raise*
175 x 12
215 x 10
215 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> JD.  Good to see you back.  Had you used steroids at an earlier age or was that a fairly recent decision?


Thanks Ca.... I mean TT (still having trouble getting used to that!)

Always trained natural, starting at 33.  I tried prohormones and then later two 'real' steroid cycles.  I forget exactly when, but probably right before I turned 48.  Been clean since December of 2004.   While juicing my bench was around 245 x 9-10 with good form.  Once I get back into shape, it'll be more like 245 x 4-5.  So what?  I'm happy with that for my age.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

Whats goin on BRother JD!!! Excellent w/o there my Friend!!!
THank you for the compliment, much appreciated!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2006)

*6/30/06*

Walked for 12 minutes at fast pace, at break time

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, level 10, aerobic program


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, cardio, the needed Evil if I might say so myself!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2006)

LOL.  I really don't mind cardio, but I have trouble finding the time to do it!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> LOL.  I really don't mind cardio, but I have trouble finding the time to do it!


I hear ya, it can be boring though!!! I go at 4 am, so the time kinda finds me, LOL!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2006)

4 AM!  I used to go at 6 AM, and hated it, and I consider myself a morning person   I see your schedule though, and you have to do, want you have to do, to get the job done .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2006)

*7/1/06*

*Bench:*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 7
205 x 5

*HS Incline* 
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 4
240 x 6

*DB Military Press*
50's x 12
50's x 11

*DB Tri Ext*
50 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 10

Felt really weak.  Did workout about an hour after mowing the grass, weed whacking, and then washing the car in the heat and humidity.  Probably was slightly dehydrated....  Should really workout first thing, but I like to get chores out of the way first.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> 4 AM!  I used to go at 6 AM, and hated it, and I consider myself a morning person   I see your schedule though, and you have to do, want you have to do, to get the job done .


Thank you my Friend, yes I do and I WILL!!!
Good looking w/o too, ESPECIALLY after doing ALL the stuff Previous to w/o, your a Friggen MACHINE!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2006)

*7/2/06*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, level 11, aerobic program

Walk 1 mile, cool down


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2006)

*7/3/06*

*Bent Rows*
bar x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8

*HS Row*
One arm at a time
55 x 10/10
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
170 x 5/5

*HS Pulldown*
120 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 8

*Hyperextensions*
+25 x 10
+25 x 10
+25 x 10

*DB Curls*
Not alternating, BB style
25's x 12
30's x 12
35's x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2006)

*4th of July*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
175 x 10

*B.T.N.P*
95 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 6

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

*DB Tri Ext*
65 x 10
75 x 8
55 x 15

Happy 4th of July!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 5, 2006)

You worked out on the 4th!!!   Now that's dedication


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You worked out on the 4th!!!   Now that's dedication


 
Thanks YM and Arch for carrying the torch in my renewed journal.  I'm starting to feel like the 'invisible man'.  I make posts in Online Journals, and other places, and they are completely ignored.  I guess I could change my age to '22', but I find it interesting no one wants to hear the opinions of an old man.

On the other hand, maybe I'm just boring as hell


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

My pleasure my Friend, your w/o's ALWAYS motivate me, and I look forward to your comments/advice anytime!!! Good lookin w/o's too!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 5, 2006)

Still strong for an old man  



 What, your the one that started with the "old man" talk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks YM and Arch for carrying the torch in my renewed journal.  I'm starting to feel like the 'invisible man'.  I make posts in Online Journals, and other places, and they are completely ignored.  I guess I could change my age to '22', but I find it interesting no one wants to hear the opinions of an old man.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe I'm just boring as hell



Ahhhhhhhhhhhh.............to be 22 again    However......when you are 22 you think you know everything but really you don't know "jack"      You just can eat as much as you want without putting on weight and recover from drinking MUCH FASTER  ...haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys... I needed that  .


----------



## PreMier (Jul 6, 2006)

I would almost prefer that there wasnt so much fawkin spam in mine LOL.  Its nice to get more than one workout posted per page


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2006)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would almost prefer that there wasnt so much fawkin spam in mine LOL.  Its nice to get more than one workout posted per page


Now that you mention it, that would sort of bother me too.  It's just love though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2006)

*7/07/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 9
205 x 7
185 x 10
Gaining some ground.... It's like starting over, but it feels good to increase with most workouts.  Muscle memory is a wonderful thing.  I hope they remember 245 for decent reps . 

*HS Incline Press*
100 x 8
190 x 5
240 x 5
280 x 4

*Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 7

*DB Tri Ext*
50 x 8
70 x 8
70 x 8

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 10
40 x 8
Tried a 2 count positive, pause, 5 count negative.  Even with 40 lbs on a pulley I got an incredible burn.  Me like.


----------



## MJH (Jul 7, 2006)

Workouts are looking awesome JD, keep up the good work!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 8, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Felt really weak.  Did workout about an hour after mowing the grass, weed whacking, and then washing the car in the heat and humidity.  Probably was slightly dehydrated....  Should really workout first thing, but I like to get chores out of the way first.



I've tried working out after doing other chores and the workouts were basically horrible.  Now I go first thing in the morning, before I'm tempted to do anything else.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 8, 2006)

That was an excellent w/o Brother JD!!! I agree with the slower rep cadence, can really DESTROY you in a GOOD way!!! I'm with ya also on the am w/o's, HIT it hard first thing, and then take on the rest of the day!!!Hope your weekend goes as you want it to my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2006)

*Mike:* Good to see you in here my friend!  

*TT:* Yeah, I know that is the way I should do it, but sometimes I get overidden by the 'boss' 

*Arch:* I'm going to have to explore the slower reps more.  I tend to like it more with so called isolation exercises, but for compound movements I still like the more conventional rep.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2006)

*7/08/06*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 6

*HS Row*
100 x 12/12
145 x 10/10
170 x 6/6
Done one arm at a time

*HS Pulldowns*
100 x 12
140 x 10
180 x 8

*Alternating DB Curls*
25's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 10

Walk 2 miles in 27:50


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2006)

Another Good lookin w/o Brother JD!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like you are back in the routine      How'd the deads feel ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Boyz!

Deads didn't feel too bad YM.  You know me, never a strong deadlifter like you.  I'm slowly trying to get back to 315 x 6.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2006)

*7/9/06*

Walk on treadmill for 10 minutes, 4.5 MPH

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, level 11, 24 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Lookin Good Brother JD, Keep at it my friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 11, 2006)

*7/11/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 7
175 x 12

*B.T.N.P*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 6

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
195 x 4

I usually do more tricep work, but had to cut this wo short.  I'm a little bit discouraged with my lack of progress, but am getting slowly stronger each wo.

Off topic, but we should all count our blessings.  Over the weekend I saw a guy who I don't know personally, but am very familiar with.  In HS he was a champion wrestler, and for years coached junior wrestling.  He was one of the top narcotics investigators for our county's prosecutors office.

When I saw him, his face was sunken, and he was having a difficult time walking.  Word is he has Lou Gehrig's disease or ALS.  Sad, very sad.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

Keep your chin up and heart light, thought the w/o was Good my Friend!!! I could not agree more, I count my blessings everyday I wake up, I figure the MAN upstairs has given me at least one more day, I should enjoy it, you know!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 11, 2006)

Yup, there is a lot of bad shit that can happen (take me for instance im 23 and starting to lose my hair  ) But to have a disease that would kill me would suck ass


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 13, 2006)

JD's back and I'm not here to witness it ?  LOL   Try to mange without me for a couple more months and I'll be back to help you out !! LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2006)

G-DUB!!!!!!!!!!  Take care of business and help me out here bro   

Seriously, trust me I know.  Life can all of a sudden come at you from all angles.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2006)

*7/14/06*

*Bench*
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 6
185 x 13

First time I tried 225 in a couple of months.  Still wussy, but not too bad.


*DB Incline Press*
50's x 10
70's x 10
75's x 8

Wanted to do HS Incline, but it was taken and  I wanted to get home so I could drink a couple of beers   (Friday night you know). Haven't done DB inclines in awhile.  I tried to use slow negatives, pause at the bottom and then explode to the top.  Felt really good.  

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 10
150 x 8
190 x 8

*Pec Deck*
105 x 12
105 x 10
105 x 9


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 15, 2006)

Theres nothin wussy about that w/o Brother JD!!! Your increasing, and thats whats important!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Theres nothin wussy about that w/o Brother JD!!! Your increasing, and thats whats important!!! Keep it up!!!



Yeah -------what he said


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 15, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Seriously, trust me I know.  Life can all of a sudden come at you from all angles.



  unfortunately.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2006)

*Arch and YM:*  Yes, muscle memory is great.  Though I think some of my muscle fibers are having memory lapses. LOL.

*TT:*  Funny how us 50 somethings seem to agree .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2006)

*7/15/06*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 6

275 felt relatively light.  Easy does it 

*HS Row*
55 x 12/12
100 x 10/10
145 x 10/10

*HS Pulldown*
120 x 8
160 x 8
200 x 8

*Alt DB Curls*
30's x 8
40's x 8
45's x 10

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, level 10, 30 minutes

This workout was a milestone for me today.  It marks the first time I 'worked out' with my soon to be 14 year old stepson.  I have always hoped he would be interested in weights, and that day has come.  Got to be careful not to burn him out...  Of course I didn't have him follow my wo, I had him do a light full body workout, and he loved it.  He has great potential.  At 13 years, and 9 months old, he is 5' 10", 165 lbs, and although I don't know his bodyfat, it's definitely in the 12%-15% range.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice lifts today.   Training your stepson sounds like fun     He'll thank you for training him THE RIGHT WAY - unlike most of us that lived on the bench and did a bunch of curls in our early years..........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey YM.  Funny I see that all the time, but I didn't start training seriously until I was 33.

So far, BB movements feel very odd to him (having trouble balancing the bar, which I told him was normal), but he did seem strong with DB curls....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2006)

*7/16/06*
Another day where chores took presidence. Sanded drywall for 2 hours, cleaned up the mess, then washed two cars in 94 degree heat.

Ah, time to work out!

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6

I can always tell in the warm ups if I am going to be strong.... 185 actually felt heavy to me, so I knew 205 was going to suck.

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 10
150 x 10
190 x 8
240 x 7

*DB Tri Ext*
60 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10

*Pushdowns*
50 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12

*CG Bench*
135 x 15
135 x 13
135 x 11
60 sec RI's

Walk 2 miles on treadmill, 27:50 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Good Stuff BRother JD!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2006)

Jersey's on a roll......................


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Jersey's on a roll......................


Whole wheat or white?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Whole wheat or white?


  That will be 9 grain for me!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2006)

I like WW!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

Sanding drywall has to be one of the most thankless tasks.  I can't believe you were able to that workout after all the other stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2006)

*7/19/06*

Did a no-no today.  Basically repeated my Sunday wo.  18 year old mentality I know, but I was disappointed in the result.  Today was more like it.

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 5

*Military Press*
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6
115 x 11

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 12
40 x 11
40 x 10

Slow negatives, pause and a 'squeezed' positive, and another pause at the bottom.   Never been a fan of 'feel the burn', but I like this as a finisher.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice workout JD.  Glad to see you still sticking with it


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2006)

*Jake:*  I've been sticking with it for years   It's just old is catching up with me and I have had to take various layoffs due to injuries.  If I never had an injury, I would have never taken time off.

*Gary:*  Come back G-dub, come back...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2006)

*7/21/06*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
295 x 5

*HS Row*
55 x 12/12
100 x 10/10
145 x 8/8
170 x 6/6

*HS Pulldown*
100 x 10
140 x 8
180 x 8

*Front Pulldowns*
90 x 15
105 x 12
120 x 10
Elbow has been feeling great since layoff.  Pulldowns have always aggravated the hell out of it, so I took it very easy.  Was more interested in showing my stepson proper pulldowns.

*DB Curls*
25's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, level 11, 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2006)

*7/22/06*

*Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 7
205 x 9

*HS Incline*
100 x 10
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 7

*Pec Deck Flyes*
90 x 12
105 x 10
120 x 10

*Machine Shoulder Press*
90 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 8

Having fun training with my stepson.  It is funny how some things come easy to him and others feel awkward.  He has trouble with tricep ext, barbell curls, leg press, and leg extentions, but feels comfortable with bench press, incline press, DB curls, and HS back machines.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2006)

The deads are coming along great, JD.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> The deads are coming along great, JD.


And the rest of the w/o's too, looking Great in here my Friend!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

That's cool you're training with your stepson.  He has a pretty badass mentor.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 25, 2006)

Workouts are looking solid, man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guys.  I really appreciate the support.  It helps fuel the fire.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2006)

*7/25/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 4, almost 5...
205 x 7
First time with 225 on incline since the layoff.  Need to get back to 7-8 reps.

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6

*DB Tri Ext*
65 x 10
75 x 8
80 x 6

I have the tendency to touch my back when doing these.  I on purpose made sure I had full ROM, but hitting only 'air', if you know what I mean.  Really stresses the tri's harder that way.

*Tricep Pushdowns*
60 x 15
70 x 13

Walk dog for 35 minutes at good pace


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2006)

I just realized I never posted my 'leg' wo on Sunday.

It's a shame I can't squat any more.  If I did 3 sets of 10 with 135 right now, I KNOW I would be sore as hell the next day.  For the first time in a few months, I did 4 sets of leg press, 3 sets of leg extensions, 3 sets of leg curls, and 3 sets of seated calf raises.... I was not even sore in the next few days


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I just realized I never posted my 'leg' wo on Sunday.
> 
> It's a shame I can't squat any more.  If I did 3 sets of 10 with 135 right now, I KNOW I would be sore as hell the next day.  For the first time in a few months, I did 4 sets of leg press, 3 sets of leg extensions, 3 sets of leg curls, and 3 sets of seated calf raises.... I was not even sore in the next few days



Nothing holds a candle to squatting in my opinion.  Why no squatting?  Low back issues?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2006)

What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2006)

*CP:* Left knee.  I used to squat fairly heavy (sets with 315) with no problems.  I would notice though, my knees would make a cracking sound.  You know, snap, crackle and pop.  But never had pain or discomfort.  I guess that was the warning sign I ignored because soon thereafter I had trouble getting out of a chair without a 'crack' sound and discomfort.  I completely stopped working legs, and the cracking stopped.  But it still doesn't feel right when I go up stairs, and it feels 'loose' on an elliptical machine.  

I assume it's cartilage fragments or a slightly torn meniscus.  But now (almost two years later), it is only a slight annoyance.  I feel it somewhat doing the leg presses, but I think it is ok as long as I don't over do it.  I did squats for over 10 years, time to retire I think.

*Jake*:  My dog is a 17 month old Golden Retriever.  She is a great dog!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Gotcha gotcha.  I'm sorry to hear that, but it happens to the best of us.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 27, 2006)

where is the discomfort? on which part of the knee?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2006)

Off to the side, inside the leg if that makes sense.  Squatting with a narrow stance always felt more comfortable to me, but in an effort to squat more weight, I adopted a powerlifter type stance... which did work.  But I think that is what screwed me up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2006)

*7/28/06*
*Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 3
225 x 6
205 x 8
Damn! Weak as hell today.... Maybe I need to throw in some low rep training.

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 6
300 x 5

*HS Shoulder*
100 x 8
190 x 8
230 x 8
290 x 6 

*Pec Deck*
105 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2006)

*7/29/06*

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, level 12, 30 minutes


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Off to the side, inside the leg if that makes sense.  Squatting with a narrow stance always felt more comfortable to me, but in an effort to squat more weight, I adopted a powerlifter type stance... which did work.  But I think that is what screwed me up.




maybe you should try and get a session in with DaleMabry (he is in NJ for a few more months) and see if he can asses the situation and give you some corrective exercises to combat the problem.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2006)

*7/29/06*

*Deadlift*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 6
225 x 8

*HS Row*
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
170 x 6/6

*Pulldowns to Front*
90 x 8
120 x 8
135 x 8

Again, these tend to bother my arthritic elbow, so doing slow, controlled, squeeze type reps, rather then trying to move weight.

*Alt DB Curls*
25's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 10

Treadmill for 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2006)

*8/1/06*

*BB Incline Press *
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 4

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 4
225 x 3

*Pushdowns*
50 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2006)

*8/4/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 6
235 x 4

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
300 x 7

*Pec Deck Flyes*
90 x 12
120 x 12
135 x 10

Working out with my stepson tonight.  I only have him at 65 lbs for 3 sets of 8 on bench, but I am way more interested in teaching proper form and breathing.  This weight is too light for him, but he has some trouble controlling the negative portion, and pushes a bit uneven.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2006)

> Working out with my stepson tonight. I only have him at 65 lbs for 3 sets of 8 on bench, but I am way more interested in teaching proper form and breathing. This weight is too light for him, but he has some trouble controlling the negative portion, and pushes a bit uneven.




how old?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2006)

*8/5/06*

*Military Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 7

*Side Laterals*
15's x 15
20's x 15
25's x 15

*Barbell Curls*
45 x 15
65 x 12
85 x 12

*Diamond Pushups*
20
20

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, 30 minutes, level 12

Bill, my stepson first time doing militaries, and although I suspected he would have trouble, did great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how old?


Hey Patrick!  He is 13, will be 14 in November.  He is already 5' 10", 165 lbs, and although I don't know his bodyfat, it's definitely in the 12%-15% range.

I have been meaning to ask you for suggestions on training for him.  Problem is he spends 1/2 the week with his dad, so I only have Friday-Sunday to wo with him.  During the school year, it will be Monday-Wednesday.

He was diagnosed with spondylolisthesis, but his doctor cleared him for weight training, as it is mild.  He only restricted contact sports.  It is obvious he has extreme tightness in his hamstrings, but I am nervous to do lower body work.  

For now, since he is so young, I just want to get him used to the gym and the entire concept of 'working out'.  He really likes it so far, and does extremely well with cardio stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2006)

that is really great!

spodylothesis is the foreward slippage of one vertabrae over another.  Does he have pain in the lower back area?  There are an ass load of tests you can do to see where he is tight, where pain hurts, what he needs to work on and strengthen etc....

I would just see if he has any pain and then you can teach him to do things with BW until you can get someone that can actually run him through some tests to figure out what the best approach would be (want to fly him out to AZ?? hehe).  At least with BW, you can teach him how to do movements that he will encounter in everyday life.  If something hurts obviously stop doing it.  To teach him how to do RDLs is important because bending over to pick things up is something we all do everyday.  Any extreme tightnesses or poor movement can create pain as that vertabrae slips.  The way that I teach proper bending over and picking up (I wont even call it RDLs) to people with poor movement, tightness or lower back pain/problems is have them stand infront of a bench (or a chair or low table if need be) and let them hang their arms down by their sides with their wrists flexed so that their hands are palm down and fingers pointing foreward.  Then, they slowly flex foreward until their hands touch the bench, they hold that position for a 2-3 count to learn what it feels like to push thier hips back and not bend with their lumbar spine.  After the 2-3 count they squeeze their glutes and learn to extend their hips to bring their body back upright.

be sure to check and make sure his hip flexors (primarily psoas) are not tight either.  because the psoas attaches on the spine, if it is tight it can create lots of force on the back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for that Patrick!  He did go to PT, but according to his therapist, he was rather lame at doing the prescribed exercises.  I should have been more proactive.  I *think* these were the exercises. They did emphasize front pulldowns, and then...

4 shoulder exercises with bands
pelvic tilt
bridging
wall slide
lower trunk rotation
curl ups
supine hamstring stretching
knee to chest

I think he had trouble with motivation in a PT office doing these, but working out in a gym with his stepdad seems more glamorous.  At this point, what should I do?  Am I ok keeping him on the basic bench, military, pushdowns, pushups for push?  Then HS rows, front pulldowns (cable and HS), bb curls for pull?  Would leg curls with light weight be a good idea?

Why in the hell did you have to move from Manhattan when I really needed you ?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2006)

a lot of the exercises look like some of the diagnostic things you would want to test to see.  again though, i am not there.

Push ups, planks, pull downs, all those things are fine so long as you watch to make sure he maintains a neutral pelvis (not to much of an anterior or posterior pelvic tilt).  rows are fine.  just keep him supported (like prone incline DB rows...HS should be fine).  If he is super tight in his hammies I would steer away from leg curls especially until he learns how to maintain pelvic alignment.  On the bench press, you may want to have him place his feet on the bench to decrease any anterior tilt that might happen when his feet are on the floor.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks man.  This is very helpful


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2006)

the main thing is to prevent anything that hyperextends the spine and increases lumbar lordosis.  He needs to learn to get stable and neutral.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2006)

*8/6/06*

*Front Pulldowns*
45 x 15
90 x 12
120 x 10
135 x 10

*HS Row*
55 x 12/12
115 x 8/8
140 x 7/7

*DB Row*
50 x 10/10
70 x 10/10
80 x 8/8

*HS Pulldowns*
120 x 8
160 x 8
200 x 7

*Treadmill*
2 miles, 14:20 first mile, 13:30 second mile


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

From the looks of your workouts, your gym has quite a bit of HS equipment.  Lucky you.  I think the quality of their stuff is great, that is, what I've seen of it so far.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2006)

My fav has always been the HS Incline but while I think free weights are the way to go, for a novice like my stepson I think a healthy mix of free weights and HS machines is a good thing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 8, 2006)

Jersey likes the incline HS because he can press about 400 lbs


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 8, 2006)

I've come to the conclusion that Hammer Strength will just never touch that of freeweights or of cables. For whatever reason for me personally I've never gained much when adding in HS exercises.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Jersey likes the incline HS because he can press about 400 lbs



  You say that like there's something wrong with it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> I've come to the conclusion that Hammer Strength will just never touch that of freeweights or of cables. For whatever reason for me personally I've never gained much when adding in HS exercises.



Freeweights produce the best results for me, too, but of the machines that I've used (admittedly not many), I like HS the best.  There was a gym in Spain that had some Nautilus brand equipment, solidly built, that was excellent too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2006)

Without a doubt, freeweights are best.  The reason I think so highly of the HS Incline is because I developed a bad case of bursitis in my shoulder capsules and had to completely stop freeweight bench presses for 6 weeks.  For whatever reason the HS Incline didn't inflame it, so I used it exclusively during that time.  When I went back to free weights, I only lost like 1 rep.  That impressed the poop out of me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2006)

*8/8/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 2
245 x 2

Trying something different tonight.  Each rep is solidly paused on my chest before driving it up.  I hate being weak. I'm thinking some good ole PL training is what I need for a jumpstart.

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 2
250 x 1

Same deal as above

*DB Tricep Ext*
50 x 10
75 x 10
85 x 10

For a simple wo, liked it


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2006)

paused reps defenitly build a good deal of strength!

For me, functional isometrics really help to build a solid base in my lifts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice lifts Jersey!   

You see your boy Clarrett - got in trouble AGAIN


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2006)

Patrick:  I used paused reps a couple of years ago, and found they really helped sticking points.  I usually bounce back from time off, but am having trouble now.  The pause and push felt really good to me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice lifts Jersey!
> 
> You see your boy Clarrett - got in trouble AGAIN


Thanks about the lifts C.

Clarett ain't my boy any more.  He is a asswipe.  To have all that talent and piss it away.... unreal.   Did you see OSU's starting TE was banned for the season also, leaving a true freshman to take his place?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2006)

Going on vacation.  See ya later.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Thanks about the lifts C.
> 
> Clarett ain't my boy any more.  He is a asswipe.  To have all that talent and piss it away.... unreal.   Did you see OSU's starting TE was banned for the season also, leaving a true freshman to take his place?



I saw that ... 

Have a good vaca


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Good lookin w/o's BRother JD, and for what its worth, I really like HS equipment!!! Helps work around injuries imo!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2006)

Ok, I have done a few workouts since by last post, but been too lazy to enter them in my journal.  So I guess I'll start with today's.  Experimenting with "JerseyCrapp" training .   Low volume since I have done 4 days in a row, not good I know, but I had several days off.

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
rest 25 secs, then 205 x 4
rest 25 secs, then 205 x 2

*CG Bench Press*
185 x 8
205 x 7
rest 25 secs, then 205 x 3
rest 25 secs, then 205 x 2

*HS Rows*
100 x 10/10
145 x 8/8
170 x 6/6

2 miles on treadmill

Not having my stepson do these workouts for obvious reasons.   He is still hanging with me and interested.  He has definitely gotten stronger, and his form is improving and that is so cool for me to see.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Experimenting with "JerseyCrapp" training .   .





Is this a Jersey original or are you ripping off someone else?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this a Jersey original or are you ripping off someone else?



 Totally original.... just ask IronHead, or whatever his name was


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2006)

"Jersey Crapp".....that's funny



How was the vacation?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2006)

Vacation was great!  We went to visit my folks in Bradenton, FL.  You know the drill YM.  Anna Marie Island, Holmes Beach, Longboat Key, St Armands Circle, Sarasota, and this year we went to Crescent Beach on Siesta Key (fabulous beach!!!).  We also spent a day at the Adventure Island Water Park in Tampa.  Very relaxing family trip.


----------



## Trouble (Aug 22, 2006)

Okey dokey, you got me as a fan of your journal, soley based on your cool looking, no non-sense program plus your love of HS incline, which is one of my favs as well.  Nothing like being able to load it up and press out a nice 12-15 reps, and have the guy waiting to use the station look at you strange and remove plates..  (laughing)

Sounded like a nice vacation...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Vacation was great!  We went to visit my folks in Bradenton, FL.  You know the drill YM.  Anna Marie Island, Holmes Beach, Longboat Key, St Armands Circle, Sarasota, and this year we went to Crescent Beach on Siesta Key (fabulous beach!!!).  We also spent a day at the Adventure Island Water Park in Tampa.  Very relaxing family trip.



Sounds great.   I'm sure we'll be heading back down to Brandenton in March.    Siesta Key is awesome.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2006)

*8/23/06*

*Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 5
215 x 8
25 sec pause
215 x 4
25 sec pause
215 x 2
Focused on slow controlled reps

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
140 x 10
25 sec pause
140 x 4
25 sec pause
140 x 3

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 9
25 sec pause
185 x 4
25 sec pause
185 x 3

*HS Row*
100 x 5/5
145 x 5/5
160 x 8
20 sec pause
160 x 4
20 sec pause
160 x 3

Didn't have a spotter on the free weight sets, so I think I could have got "1 more" on most sets.  So far I'm really liking this "JerseyCrapp" training.  My concerns are how the left elbow will hold up, and overtraining.  It looks simple, but it is pretty intense.  My plan is to switch up movements often, and only do this for 4 weeks tops, then go back to sets with 3-5 minute rest intervals for a few weeks.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2006)

Are you going to patton that "JerseyCrapp" training ??

Good luck with the elbow 

I bet you can't wait for 9/9/06!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you going to patton that "JerseyCrapp" training ??
> 
> Good luck with the elbow
> 
> I bet you can't wait for 9/9/06!!!!


Yeah, 9/9 is circled on the calender (like I need to be reminded).  My palms get clamy just thinking about it.  I was SO excited about this season, but after the pre-season number 1's,  I don't like the way it has started for the Bucks.  Still should make for an interesting college football season, especially compared to the usual NFL yawn fest of overpaid, cry baby free agents 

I LOVE COLLEGE FOOTBALL


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you going to patton that "JerseyCrapp" training ??



I think JD should write a book.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2006)

*8/25/06*

Had a really suck day at work, was not 'fired up' to workout tonight.  So I sort of sleeped walked thru this one.

*Rack Pulls*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 8
225 x 12
Bar 4" below knee

*Leg Press*
135 x 8
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 10
Left knee still bothers me, so I focus more on deep and controlled reps. 

*Preacher Curl Machine*
60 x 8
80 x 8
100 x 9
20 sec pause
100 x 5
20 sec pause
100 x 3

*Hammer Curls*
30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 9
20 sec pause,
40's x 4
20 sec pause
40's x 3
Did these together, not alternating style


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2006)

*8/26/06*

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, level 13, 35 minutes

Walk dog for 45 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2006)

*8/27/06*

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 7
25 sec RP
215 x 3
25 sec RP
215 x 3
25 sec RP
Didn't have a spotter so I cheated myself.  That is the one problem with DC if you don't have a wo partner.  I don't have a problem asking for a spot, but to ask someone to spot you for a set, then wait 25 sec do another, then 25 secs and another.... I can't expect anyone to do that, and I won't ask.  Machines are the answer, but we all know you can't do an effective program with all machines

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
150 x 10
25 sec RP
150 x 3
25 sec RP
150 x 1

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
190 x 10
25 sec RP
190 x 3
25 sec RP
190 x 2, plus 1 forced
Wife showed up at gym and gave me a spot 

*HS Front Pulldown*
100 x 5
140 x 5
180 x 8
20 sec RP
180 x 4
20 sec RP
180 x 3

Walk 2 miles in 27:50


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2006)

why don't you just use DBs if getting a spot is a problem?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2006)

P-funk said:


> why don't you just use DBs if getting a spot is a problem?


 Why didn't I think of that!

Actually, with DB inclines I have always had a helluva time getting them into position starting at 85's or so.  I feel like I use a bunch of energy just hoisting them up.  To hoist them, put'em down and back up in 25 seconds, twice... I'd rather just live with underachieving with the BB.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2006)

You got the whole family working out now ??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2006)

Actually the missus has been working out for a while now. My two 13, almost 14 year olds just started. Bill has been doing great! I am so excited about that. Brittany is starting soccer, and although she 'works out', she has absolutely no focus. Just goes from thing to thing in her pursuit of constant entertainment


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Dman workouts are looking solid man, keep it up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Actually the missus has been working out for a while now. My two 13, almost 14 year olds just started. Bill has been doing great! I am so excited about that. Brittany is starting soccer, and although she 'works out', she has absolutely no focus. Just goes from thing to thing in her pursuit of constant entertainment



That sounds typical for a 13-14 year old ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Brittany is starting soccer, and although she 'works out', she has absolutely no focus. *Just goes from thing to thing in her pursuit of constant entertainment*






yellowmoomba said:


> That sounds typical for a 13-14 year old ...




Hell, I see grown men and women in the gym doing the same thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2006)

Mike:    Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2006)

*8/30/06*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 2

Damn my deads suck.  Oh well, my pull strength has always been below par, so at 50 I doubt if they will improve much anytime soon.  I WILL get these up to 315 x 6 or so.  Not that interested in singles.  I've had some lumbar problems and I think that is always in the back of my mind.

*Leg Extensions*
100 x 10
165 x 8
215 x 12
22 sec RP
215 x 8
22 sec RP
215 x 6

Decided to ditch leg press for now.  Left knee is still suspect.... are we seeing a pattern here?  It's hell getting old  

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 5
85 x 5
95 x 10
22 sec RP
95 x 5
22 sec RP
95 x 3

*Hammer Curls*
30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 10
22 sec RP
40's x 5
22 sec RP
40's x 4

Need to increase weight next time.

Question.  There is a guy in my gym who is pretty big.  Most of his workout looks solid and he is strong.  BUT he does BB shrugs with... get this, 815 lbs for 1 rep singles.  Does that make sense?  Seems to me that is just asking for problems.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Jersey 315 x 2 is respectable.    Most people don't have the balls to deadlift 

CF starts tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you for the support, I appreciate that man.... 

(pssst, who is CF?)


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> (pssst, who is CF?)



Would that be college football?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Would that be college football?


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/30/06*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 135 x 5
> ...


 
did you ever consider doing trap bar deads?  Ask YM about them.  I used to do them in my old gym that had a trap bar and I just got one for my home gym and did them today for the first time in a while.  They were a very fun exercise...you can lift a lot of weight with that bar and it doesn't wreck your back.  I could never lift 350 for 6 reps with a regular bar like I did today with the trap bar, and my back feels great.  I mean, if you can lift 400 pounds with the trap bar and only 325 for the same reps with a regular bar, which would you rather do?  It's still 400 pounds right?  

and about your question...makes absolutely no sense to me, lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Would that be college football?


GAWD I feel so frickin' stupid  .  I was reading that like "CF" was going to start deadlifting tonight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


>


Yeah baby!  

I was counting on a smokefest between OSU and Northern Illinois, but then I saw they gave your boyz a scare in last years season opener.  May be a decent game!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> did you ever consider doing trap bar deads? Ask YM about them. I used to do them in my old gym that had a trap bar and I just got one for my home gym and did them today for the first time in a while. They were a very fun exercise...you can lift a lot of weight with that bar and it doesn't wreck your back. I could never lift 350 for 6 reps with a regular bar like I did today with the trap bar, and my back feels great. I mean, if you can lift 400 pounds with the trap bar and only 325 for the same reps with a regular bar, which would you rather do? It's still 400 pounds right?
> 
> and about your question...makes absolutely no sense to me, lol


Thanks for the advice Stewart, and for dropping by  .  My gym doesn't have a trap bar, and I don't have a home gym.  I will ask to see if they will get one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2006)

*9/1/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 7
245 x 3
215 x 7
25 sec RP
215 x 4
25 sec RP
215 x 2

*Seated Military*
115 x 5
155 x 7
30 sec RP
155 x 5
20 sec RP
155 x 3

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
195 x 7
22 sec RP
195 x 3
22 sec RP
195 x 2

*HS Row*
55 x 8/8
100 x 5/5
145 x 5/5
170 x 8, 22 sec RP, 170 x 5, 22 sec RP, 170 x 3 (each arm)

Decent workout tonight.... may have to drink a beer or two to relax, er I mean a protein shake or two


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2006)

*9/02/06*
Elliptical machine, 30 minutes, aerobic program, level 12

...Didn't get to see the Buckeyes play today, which majorly sucked. Rutgers was on instead .  Oh well, I followed the line scores and saw the major highlights. Would have liked to see Chris Wells run with the ball, but there is always next week in Austin.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/02/06*
> Elliptical machine, 30 minutes, aerobic program, level 12
> 
> ...Didn't get to see the Buckeyes play today, which majorly sucked. Rutgers was on instead .  Oh well, I followed the line scores and saw the major highlights. Would have liked to see Chris Wells run with the ball, but there is always next week in Austin.



9/9/06 8PM    You better be watching ABC


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9/9/06 8PM You better be watching ABC


I'm there like a fly on shit


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm there like a fly on shit



OK ----- that's a funny way to put it  ..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2006)

*9/3/06*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
225 x 10
As much as I was discouraged with the last dead wo, I was happy with this one. I have to admit, I use a 'bit' of momentum when doing deads. With most movements, that's fine, but deads are different. Heeding Triple Threat's advice, I reset for each rep today and did 3 solid reps with 315. I will build on this.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 8
210 x 8
255 x 10
22 sec RP
255 x 5
22 sec RP
255 x 3

*Hyperextensions*
+30 x 10
+30 x 10
+30 x 10

*BB Curls*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 5
100 x 9
22 sec RP
100 x 4
22 sec RP
100 x 2

*Reverse Wrist Curls, SS w/Wrist Curls*
30 x 20, 30 x 20
40 x 12, 40 x 20

Walk 1 mile brisk

*Ab Machine Crunch*
15, 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2006)

*9/4/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 5
205 x 8

*DB Military Press*
50's x 10
65's x 13

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
195 x 9
25 sec RP
195 x 4
25 sec RP
195 x 2

*HS Pulldowns*
100 x 8
140 x 8
200 x 9
22 sec RP
200 x 4
22 sec RP
200 x 3

Saw an old friend, so I lost focus on this workout because we chatted some. Happy though I'm seeing some numbers moving up in the last couple of workouts...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 4, 2006)

Workouts are looking good, JD.    Keep working on those DLs.  The first time I cracked 500 I was just a couple weeks shy of 50.   Yes, you can keep gaining at that age.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Workouts are looking good, JD.    Keep working on those DLs.  The first time I cracked 500 I was just a couple weeks shy of 50.   Yes, you can keep gaining at that age.



Damn TT - you're 52!!   I thought you were in your late 30's...........


-------------


JerseyCrapp training looks good!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2006)

TT:  I don't have any problem gaining, fat weight that is 

YM:  You just now noticed that?  The TT'ster is my frickin' idol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2006)

*9/6/06*

Against my better judgement did another upper body wo. Bill, my stepson has not worked out with me in a several days (on vacation with his 'real' dad), and wanted to do upper body. I did an abbreviated workout.

*BB Bench Press* 
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 9
25 sec RP
225 x 4
25 sec RP
225 x 2
Damn. Best 225 bench set I've done since coming back from breaking my hand.

*Military Press*
115 x 10
155 x 10
25 sec RP
155 x 1
LOL, little overzealous maybe. Totally ran out of gas.

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
205 x 6
225 x 4

In and out in 33 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 7, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/6/06*
> 
> Against my better judgement did another upper body wo. Bill, my stepson has not worked out with me in a several days (on vacation with his 'real' dad), and wanted to do upper body. I did an abbreviated workout.
> 
> [...



Most guys want to do UPPER BODY workouts.....Hopefully you have him doing chins, deads and squats too  

2 days.........................


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2006)

Dang, you still look strong to me JD! How's the elbow doing?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2006)

YM: He has some development problems with his lower back, so I have to be real careful. I have him on lat pulldowns, HS rows, and DB rows. He LOVES HS Rows btw, I think it is his favorite movement .

Rocco: Thanks man. Elbow is about the same. Good days, bad days, you know the drill, LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2006)

*9/7/06*

*Rack Pulls*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 1
Plates about 6-8" above floor.  Consider this an easy wo for deads.  Was very pleased with the 365.  Probably could have done 1, maybe 2 more, but don't want to get ahead of myself.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 8
210 x 8
255 (stack) x 10
20 sec RP
255 x 6
20 sec RP
255 x 4

*BB Curls*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 5
105 x 9

*Hammer Curls*
30's x 8
40's x 8
45's x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/7/06*
> 
> *Rack Pulls*
> 135 x 5
> ...



  I assume that's you in the avatar.  If it's not a well-kept secret, how tall are you and what do you weigh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> YM: He has some development problems with his lower back, so I have to be real careful. I have him on lat pulldowns, HS rows, and DB rows. He LOVES HS Rows btw, I think it is his favorite movement .
> 
> Rocco: Thanks man. Elbow is about the same. Good days, bad days, you know the drill, LOL.


Well...you might be having "bad" days because your curling 105lbs for 9 reps!!!  Seriously, nice weight, I'd like to be able to curl it once where I'm at now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I assume that's you in the avatar.  If it's not a well-kept secret, how tall are you and what do you weigh?



Are you looking for a date????????????


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you looking for a date????????????



  Set myself up for that one, didn't I?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I assume that's you in the avatar. If it's not a well-kept secret, how tall are you and what do you weigh?


 
 Not sure if I should answer now  

On any given day I'm 225-228, not a lightweight. I'm just under 6'1". That avi was taken about 2 years ago, probably around 215-220 lbs, and lower BF.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 2 days.........................


1 day now. You know it brotha!

My question to you is.... do you route for Big Ten, or for your arch rival's demise? In bowl games, I ALWAYS route for the Big Ten. Regular season not always the case.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> 1 day now. You know it brotha!
> 
> My question to you is.... do you route for Big Ten, or for your arch rival's demise? In bowl games, I ALWAYS route for the Big Ten. Regular season not always the case.



I always route for Big 10.   I like it when it comes down to the last game of the season for U/M vs. OSU


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I always route for Big 10. I like it when it comes down to the last game of the season for U/M vs. OSU


Gotcha buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2006)

*9/9/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 6
Gained a rep . Didn't have a spotter to do "JC" style, but that's ok since I like to mix JerseyCrapp and straight sets. I think doing rest pause all the time would be too hard on my elbow.

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
155 x 11
22 sec RP
155 x 3
22 sec RP
155 x 1

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 8
70 x 8
22 sec RP
70 x 4
22 sec RP
70 x 3

*CG Pulldowns*
90 x 8
120 x 5
150 x 11
22 sec RP
150 x 6
22 sec RP
150 x 4

Got to the gym early this morning, and I'm not used to that. I really didn't feel 'loose', but had a decent workout nonetheless.

Time to watch some college football!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2006)

Your boyz played well


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Your boyz played well


Thanks YM, they did, didn't they?  Hard to believe the D held Texas to just 7, especially in their house.  I see your boyz dished out a ass whooping.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2006)

*9/10/06*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
330 x 3
Made sure to reset on each rep.  On last rep felt a slight 'twinge' in my lower back.  My form probably loosened and I rounded my back.  Seems to be ok.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 8
210 x 6
255 (stack) x 12
22 sec RP
255 x 5
22 sec RP
255 x 3

*DB Curls*
25's x 8
35's x 8
50's x 8

*Wrist Roller*
2 sets w/10 lb plate


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2006)

*9/12/06*

*BB Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 9
245 x 6

*Seated Military Press*
95 x 10
160 x 9
22 sec RP
160 x 3
22 sec RP
160 x 1

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
205 x 7
22 sec RP
205 x 4
22 sec RP
205 x 2

*HS Row*
100 x 8/8
170 x 8
22 sec RP
170 x 4
22 sec RP
170 x 3
both arms


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2006)

How's your back ?

Looks like you are making some good gains on all your exercises.   "JerseyCrapp" is workin'!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's your back ?
> 
> Looks like you are making some good gains on all your exercises. "JerseyCrapp" is workin'!!!


The back does not feel quite right .  Today was supposed to be a back thickness day, but I choose to take it easy.

"JerseyCrapp" IS working!  I have had problems getting the spot required on compound free weight movements, but I have increased well on most.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2006)

*9/13/06*

*Leg Press*
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 5
495 x 5
585 x 3

*BB Curls*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 5
105 x 10
25 sec RP
105 x 3
25 sec RP
105 x 2

Done.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2006)

Your back must not be too bad if you are doing that type of workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2006)

*9/16/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 7
205 x 8
Gained another rep over last week.

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
165 x 8
22 sec RP
165 x 3
22 sec RP
165 x 1

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 8
70 x 10
22 sec RP
70 x 5
22 sec RP
70 x 4

*CG Pulldowns*
90 x 8
120 x 6
165 x 10
22 sec RP
165 x 5
22 sec RP
165 x 3

Time to watch more football!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2006)

*9/17/06*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 5
Back felt good, was a little nervous about that. Reset each rep.

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 20

*DB Curls*
25's x 6
35's x 6
50's x 8

*Hyperextension*
+30 x 10
+30 x 10
+30 x 10

*Wrist Roller*
+10 x 2 sets


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2006)

Not feeling the love 

I've been increasing weight almost every wo, and no one notices (except for YM, but he doesn't count cuz he's my boy).

Is my journal THAT boring? I think for a 50, almost 51 year old, I'm doing well.

(and Triple Threat doesn't count because he is a freak  )
(and TOM doesn't count because he is as natural as Pam Anderson's 42 double D's)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not feeling the love
> 
> I've been increasing weight almost every wo, and no one notices (except for YM, but he doesn't count cuz he's my boy).
> 
> ...



Keep it up Jersey...........Don't worry about everyone else   

How'd you like the high rep Leg Press?      I hope I'm deadlifting 300 plus when I'm 50'ish.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 19, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not feeling the love
> 
> I've been increasing weight almost every wo, and no one notices (except for YM, but he doesn't count cuz he's my boy).
> 
> ...


 
begin rant...

the problem is that when you consistently put up decent numbers, no one cares because it doesn't stand out at you as anything special, even though you might know it is.  you have camarosuper's journal, who besides being real respected around here does some massive lifts in his training, so he gets a lot of love.  Then you have the guys that post a new journal every 2 days and get the love cause they are just freaks, lol.  then there are the guys like us.  We have been putting up the numbers forever now, but since we didn't start real weak, or since we don't bench 400 for a single, no one notices what we do.  think of it as they are used to what we do, so there is nothing to comment on.

I mean, look at what I do, I do dips with 115 pounds on my dip belt for sets of 8 and no one really says anything about that, except for YM, but like you said, he doesn't count cause he is just the "coolness", I mean how many other people in here can do that, and I don't get no love for that either.

So who gives a shit about everyone else? I read your journal everyday BTW, I'm sorry if I don't comment a lot, I really don't comment a lot anywhere in here anymore, except for my journal and YMs journal cause I have no time to do it.  But the more I think that you are 50 and putting up these decent numbers, the more credit should be given to you.  Maybe if more people saw how old you were and outlifting many a 20 year old, you would get some more love....

Rant over....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 19, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> begin rant...
> 
> the problem is that when you consistently put up decent numbers, no one cares because it doesn't stand out at you as anything special, even though you might know it is.  you have camarosuper's journal, who besides being real respected around here does some massive lifts in his training, so he gets a lot of love.  Then you have the guys that post a new journal every 2 days and get the love cause they are just freaks, lol.  then there are the guys like us.  We have been putting up the numbers forever now, but since we didn't start real weak, or since we don't bench 400 for a single, no one notices what we do.  think of it as they are used to what we do, so there is nothing to comment on.
> 
> ...



Well said S20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks guys.

YM, you WILL be well over 300 with deads when you are 50.

Stewart, great rant very true! You don't give up nothing bro in the strength department.

My problem is, I post here to get feedback. I keep my own written journal which I find more effective to keep track of progress. The IM journal is to help get motivated, and in the past it did. But the thrill is gone, and writing out my journal and repeating it here is a waste of my time. I will still probably post some workouts, and like you Stew, I read all kinds of journals without posting a comment. So now I will have more time to post comments.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> YM, you WILL be well over 300 with deads when you are 50.
> 
> ...




C'mon big fella.....you are an inspiration to us "young guys" (relatively speaking)......haha

S20 and I aren't enough to motivate you      There are only a few journals that I look at due to my personal commitments.  This is one of them.  

Keep posting your workouts you SOB.....

Yours truly,
YM


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok.... Since I had a good one tonight 

*9/20/06*

*BB Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 6
225 x 8
Now this is more like it... Haven't done 255 x 6 in awhile.

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
165 x 9
22 sec RP
165 x 3
22 sec RP
165 x 1
Gained 1 more rep on the first set.

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
205 x 8
22 sec RP
205 x 4
22 sec RP
205 x 2

*HS Row*
100 x 5/5
145 x 5/5
190 x 8
22 sec RP
190 x 4
22 sec RP
190 x 2
Both sides.

Really like the rest pause training. It is JerseyCrapp, because it is a less intense, watered down version of the real thing (DoggCrapp). DC has you do RP on everything, I do it when convenient. DC has a bulk on clean calories, I've been bulking on eating like a pig. But in 3 weeks, I would say I have increased my bench by 30-35 lbs... I must say also, I had a difficult time coming back from my last layoff (broken hand).  Maybe some of this is just delayed muscle memory


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2006)

30 lbs in 3 weeks.........man I wish I could do that!!!!

You are always strong on the MP


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 20, 2006)

I, too, have been keeping up with your journal, but am guilty of not always taking time to post.  Keep on posting, as YM says.  

I think there's a lot of truth in what S20 wrote.  There aren't a lot of *wow* numbers in our journals, just solid workout numbers.  And there aren't a lot of people who can relate to lifting at our age.  It's just the way it goes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I, too, have been keeping up with your journal, but am guilty of not always taking time to post.  Keep on posting, as YM says.
> 
> I think there's a lot of truth in what S20 wrote.  There aren't a lot of *wow* numbers in our journals, just solid workout numbers.  And there aren't a lot of people who can relate to lifting at our age.  It's just the way it goes.



You old geezers!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> You old geezers!!!


I like that  .  I'll speak for myself... I AM an old geezer.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I, too, have been keeping up with your journal, but am guilty of not always taking time to post. Keep on posting, as YM says.


I wasn't talking about you buddy, you are one of the few that posts!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2006)

*9/21/06*

*Leg Press*
225 x 5
315 x 5
405 x 5
495 x 5
585 x 5
Weak last set, wimped out on ROM. Last rep was probably the deepest though . Left knee still bothers me when I go heavy, so I am tenative. Despite that, legs had that good 'shaky' feeling afterwards.

*CG Pulldowns*
90 x 8
120 x 5
180 x 8
22 sec RP
180 x 4
22 sec RP
180 x 3
Increase over last week.

*BB Curl*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 5
110 x 8 
25 sec RP
110 x 3
25 sec RP
110 x 1
Form was not the best. 105 always seems to be my limit for olympic bar curls for good form. Really 'felt' the set though.

*Hammer Curls*
30's x 8
45's x 8
22 sec RP
45's x 4
22 sec RP
45's x 2
I do these at the same time, but I wonder if I should do one arm at a time. Years ago Larry Pacifico showed me how to do these, and he liked one at a time and bringing the bell right up the center of the body to bring more front delt into it. Of course he was showing me exercises to increase the bench.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2006)

I love that "shakey" feeling.......

Big Blue roled the Badgers today.....I'm sure your boyz will take care of Penn St. 

I'm excited about ND vs MSU tonight.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Hammer Curls*
> 
> I do these at the same time, but I wonder if I should do one arm at a time. Years ago Larry Pacifico showed me how to do these, and he liked one at a time and bringing the bell right up the center of the body to bring more front delt into it. Of course he was showing me exercises to increase the bench.



Hammer curls to help the bench?   

    on the workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 23, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/21/06*
> 
> *Hammer Curls*
> 30's x 8
> ...


 
I usually do db bicep exercises one arm completely at a time.  meaning, if I do 8 reps, I will do 8 with my left hand while I just hold the db in my right hand, then vice versa.  I find that if the set is really taxing, you can take a short break if you need to between arms.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Hammer curls to help the bench?


You know what?  Brain fart!  He was showing me Front Lateral Raises, not hammer curls.  This was in the mid-90s.  He believed using heavy lying tricep extensions and front delt raises were good accessory movements to increase bench.  That makes more sense huh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I love that "shakey" feeling.......
> 
> Big Blue roled the Badgers today.....I'm sure your boyz will take care of Penn St.
> 
> I'm excited about ND vs MSU tonight.


My boyz struggled, but I bet they will bounce back against Iowa....  Watching it now!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I usually do db bicep exercises one arm completely at a time. meaning, if I do 8 reps, I will do 8 with my left hand while I just hold the db in my right hand, then vice versa. I find that if the set is really taxing, you can take a short break if you need to between arms.


I LIKE that!  Makes perfect sense.  I will try that next time around.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2006)

*9/23/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 8
205 x 9
One rep increase on the last 2 sets over last wo.

*Seated Military*
115 x 5
170 x 7
25 sec RP
170 x 2
25 sec RP
165 x 1
Think I have bottomed out on this exercise, so time to switch movements for awhile to keep it fresh.  Either BTNP, HS Shoulder or smith machine presses. 

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
215 x 7
22 sec RP
215 x 4
22 sec RP
215 x 2

*HS Rows*
100 x 5/5
145 x 5/5
190 x 8
22 sec RP
190 x 4
22 sec RP
190 x 2


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You know what?  Brain fart!  He was showing me Front Lateral Raises, not hammer curls.  This was in the mid-90s.  He believed using heavy lying tricep extensions and front delt raises were good accessory movements to increase bench.  That makes more sense huh?



  That makes more sense.  For a minute there, I thought you had stumbled onto something revolutionary.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2006)

*9/24/06*

*Rack Pulls*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
375 x 1
Last set, 10 lb increase over last workout. Plates 6" above floor.

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 10
150 x 10
255 x 14

*Hyperextensions*
+35 x 10
+35 x 10
+35 x 10

*DB Curls*
30's x 8
40's x 8
50's x 10
Did these S20 style, felt a little awkward, but I liked it!

*Wrist Roller*
10 lb plate, 3 sets


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought you are supposed to relax on the weekends........It looks like you are increasing on most of your exercises


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/23/06*
> 
> *BB Incline Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
That's definitely a solid workout my friend....I've got an idea for you on the militaries....just load 185 on the bar, get a spot and GO FOR IT!  Just see what happens.  Who knows, you may only get 4 or so reps, but it just might jump start you into new progress on that exercise. 

sometimes, I find that if I am adding a rep to an exercise a week or adding 5 pounds that progress can somewhat stall.  so for example, I did 285 for 6 on the bench on friday.  Next time I do it, I can add 5 pounds and go for 290, OR, I can just add 10 pounds and go for 295 and see what happens.  If your goal is to lift as much weight as possible, then it might work for you.  

Now don't go adding 30 pounds from your prior workout, lol, but you are stuck at 170, try going for the 185, at the very least, it's easier to load a 45 and a 25 then trying to get 170!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/24/06*
> 
> *DB Curls*
> 30's x 8
> ...


 
awesome, I have a technique named after me now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2006)

*9/27/06*


*BB Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
265 x 5
225 x 9

*HS Shoulder Press*
110 x 8
200 x 5
270 x 7
22 sec RP
270 x 3
22 sec RP
270 x 2

*CG Pulldown*
75 x 8
120 x 5
195 x 6
22 sec RP
195 x 3
22 sec RP
195 x 2

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 8
70 x 10
22 sec RP
70 x 5
22 sec RP
70 x 3

Simple wo on paper, but really felt it .  Decided to change up the seated militaries.  I think changing movements periodically is a good thing, and I don't do that enough.  The HS Shoulder lends itself well to DC, er I mean, JerseyCrapp training .


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2006)

I take it you have no shoulder problems with the amount of weight you're overhead pressing.    Are you planning to add rest-pauses to the Bench, too?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I take it you have no shoulder problems with the amount of weight you're overhead pressing.  Are you planning to add rest-pauses to the Bench, too?


Thanks buddy! 

To answer your question about bench rest pauses, look back in my journal. I did that in the beginning, and feel it was of great benefit.  Alas, I lost my stepson workout partner. He lost interest once school was back in full swing. I think it's a good thing, because I think at this point he is still a little too young to train with me.

Asking for a spot is one thing. But to make someone stand there while you do 3 sets is a little much. DC addresses this also saying that unless you have a dedicated wo partner, machines may be the best alternative for DC training. I consider myself a 'powerbuilder', firmly entrenched between powerlifting and bodybuilding, so I love the BB movements.  Can't have everything I guess.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 28, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I consider myself a 'powerbuilder', firmly entrenched between powerlifting and bodybuilding.



I can relate to that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2006)

D'oh. I edited my response


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! Hope all is well!!!


Just like old times Arch. All IS well, and I hope the same for you.

Welcome back.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Just like old times Arch. All IS well, and I hope the same for you.
> 
> Welcome back.



Good Stuff my Friend, thank you!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2006)

*9/29/06*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
*315 x 6*
Hit my goal of 6 solid deadlifts with 315.  Solid meaning resetting each rep and basically doing 6 singles.  

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 8
150 x 8
255 x 15
22 sec RP
255 x 4
22 sec RP
255 x 3

*BB Curls*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 5
105 x 11 
Felt some tendonitis kicking in, so I stopped right here.  Still a 'recent' PR.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hit my goal of 6 solid deadlifts with 315.  Solid meaning resetting each rep and basically doing 6 singles.



  So what's the next goal?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2006)

7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2006)

Actually, I don't like 'high reps' for deads.  Do you agree with that?  Maybe it would be better to go to 330 and strive for 330 x 6, rather then adding more reps with 315.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2006)

Congrats on the goal Jersey 

What's your prediction for the games tonight?   Both of our teams play at 8PM.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2006)

Ohio State by 4 in a battle.  This game worries me, but I think the Buckeyes will pull it out.  I'm more worried about Michigan State, and of course your boyz.

Michigan by 13.  I think they will have a fairly easy time of it, but it is Big Ten football you know


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2006)

*9/30/06 Saturday*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
*245 x 5-6*
205 x 10

245 set is a 'recent' PR. Had a spotter and he jumped the gun a bit on the last rep, so I can only say 5 reps for sure. Pretty sure I would have got the 6th.

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 5
260 x 8
22 sec RP
260 x 3
22 sec RP
260 x 2

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 6
22 sec RP
225 x 3
22 sec RP
225 x 2

*HS Row*
100 x 8/8
145 x 5/5
190 x 7
22 sec RP
190 x 3
22 sec RP
190 x 2

Good workout. Very happy with incline press, which has always been one of my fave movements.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Actually, I don't like 'high reps' for deads.  Do you agree with that?  Maybe it would be better to go to 330 and strive for 330 x 6, rather then adding more reps with 315.



I don't like high reps for DLs either.  I've done them a few times and I feel that my form starts to get sloppy towards the end.  While I was doing the westside thing, I never went over 3.  I've just started doing the 5x5 routine, so must DL 5x5 once a week for 4 weeks.

My vote would be to increase the weight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2006)

How about them Buckeyes!

*10/1/06*

*Rack Pulls*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 1
*385 x 1*

Increase of 10 lbs over last week.  Just did deads on Friday, and this was too soon to do rack pulls... going to make this a short one.

*Hyperextensions*
+40 x 10
+40 x 10
+40 x 10

*HS Front Pulldowns*
100 x 8
140 x 5
180 x 12
22 sec RP
180 x 5
22 sec RP
180 x 4


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ohio State by 4 in a battle.  This game worries me, but I think the Buckeyes will pull it out.  I'm more worried about Michigan State, and of course your boyz.
> 
> Michigan by 13.  I think they will have a fairly easy time of it, but it is Big Ten football you know



Both teams won!!   

Next week we have MSU......I'm going to tailgate in Ann Arbor........Hopefully I'll land a ticket too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice job on the inclines.............


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Both teams won!!
> 
> Next week we have MSU......I'm going to tailgate in Ann Arbor........Hopefully I'll land a ticket too


That will be a blast!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job on the inclines.............


Thanks YM


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2006)

Great w/o BRother JD, hope everything is going well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2006)

*10/04/06*

*BB Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 6
255 x 6

Weird thing.  I felt a slight pull in my chest during the 135 warm up, and felt it each set except for the last.  Despite that, felt strong.

*HS Shoulder Press*
170 x 5
200 x 5
290 x 5

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 5
120 x 5
180 x 10
22 sec RP
180 x 5
22 sec RP
180 x 3

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 5
70 x 12
22 sec RP
70 x 5
22 sec RP
70 x 3

More and more a fan of rest/pause sets.  I can just feel both strength AND endurance increasing each week.  If someone really followed this program religiously and diet was spot on, most would make incredible gains.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> More and more a fan of rest/pause sets.  I can just feel both strength AND endurance increasing each week.  If *someone* really followed this program religiously and diet was spot on, most would make incredible gains.



Would that someone be you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Would that someone be you?


Honestly, that's the point. I'm sandbagging it, and my diet sucks. Lots of calories, but poor quality. But I'm making good progress despite that.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I have did the lots of cals and poor quality diet for far to long myself. However yes I am young and I stay in pretty good shape reguardless of the diet. However I am sure one day it will change.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I have did the lots of cals and poor quality diet for far to long myself. However yes I am young and I stay in pretty good shape reguardless of the diet. However I am sure one day it will change.


At your age Double, you are entitled to that  . At 50, I should be eating better then I am. I know how to eat a clean diet. For several years my diet was flawless except for 1 or 2 cheats a week. But I grew tired of constantly eating bland food, feeling bloated all the time, and not eating the foods I truly enjoyed. The only meal I never tired of was breakfast, and that was 2-1/2 servings of oatmeal, 8-10 egg whites, banana, and a glass of skim milk with a scoop of whey protein mixed in. It took me about 45 minutes to prepare, eat, and clean up. I got tired of that daily preparation also. Eating clean is hard work, and I totally respect those that can pull it off.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 4, 2006)

My trouble with eating clean is that 1-2 hour period after dinner, from approximately 7-9 pm.  Maybe I should just sleep those 2 hours away?


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> At your age Double, you are entitled to that  . At 50, I should be eating better then I am. I know how to eat a clean diet. For several years my diet was flawless except for 1 or 2 cheats a week. But I grew tired of constantly eating bland food, feeling bloated all the time, and not eating the foods I truly enjoyed. The only meal I never tired of was breakfast, and that was 2-1/2 servings of oatmeal, 8-10 egg whites, banana, and a glass of skim milk with a scoop of whey protein mixed in. It took me about 45 minutes to prepare, eat, and clean up. I got tired of that daily preparation also. Eating clean is hard work, and I totally respect those that can pull it off.



I get very tired of it to. Thats is whenever I decide to follow it. I hate cooking and I hate eating bland foods as well. Just gets so old. I like to get me a pizza and eat 3/4 of it and sit back and complain about feeling like crap! Haha. But I think those days are coming close to an end.


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> My trouble with eating clean is that 1-2 hour period after dinner, from approximately 7-9 pm.  Maybe I should just sleep those 2 hours away?



Right before bed is easily the hardest.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2006)

*10/6/06 Friday*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
365 x 1

Simple enough. Haven't tried a max on DL for awhile. Focused on increasing 315 x 2 to 315 x 6, which I did in a short period of time. My rack pulls have increased each week or so, with those I do singles. Right now my rack pull (plates 6" off the floor) is 385, so I decided to try a 365 full deadlift. Came up easy, so I almost was going to do 2, but Jersey respects the deadlift. It's too easy to use loose form, and this is one movement where your form needs to be flawless.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 8
210 x 5
255 x 15
22 sec RP
255 x 5
22 sec RP
255 x 3
Yowser, these hurt! 

*DB Curls*
30's x 8
35's x 5
50's x 10 

Done S20 style. Feels awkward to me, but it really hits the bicep hard. Waited 45 seconds, then proceeded to the girlie preacher curl machine.

*Machine Preacher Curls* 
60 x 10
30 sec rest
80 x 12

Man, did this burn! Never been a fan of getting a 'pump' or 'feel the burn', but this felt good


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

I have the hardest time keeping form whenever I max on Deads. However I love it. I dont get any more intense than I do right before lifting the weight. Of course afterwards I am cussing myself for even attempting it.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 6, 2006)

solid deadlifts JD    I respect the deadlift as well, which is why I don't do them anymore, and just use the trapbar.  I figure, ok, the trap bar makes it easier to lift more weight, but still, if you are pulling over 400 on the trap bar, you are still lifting 400 pounds off the ground and holding it in your hands, so to me, unless you want to compete in powerlifting, I am all for using the trap bar.


----------



## Double D (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree, I would just soon use one. But of course I dont have one. But yes Stewart I see exactly what you mean.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks DD and S20.  I never did ask my gym about getting a trap bar.  I'll have to do that.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

I dont think they are to expensive. Hell nothing else just buy one and bring it with ya. I know it would be a pain in the ass, but hey working out and eating right are to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2006)

*10/07/06 Saturday*


*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 9

Can feel I'm getting a head cold, but didn't seem to affect my strength. 

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
165 x 9
22 sec RP
165 x 3
22 sec RP
165 x 1

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
22 sec RP
225 x 3
22 sec RP
225 x 2

Not a true JerseyCrapp set. Didn't have a spotter, so basically was 1 rep short of failure on eact set.

*HS Rows*
100 x 8/8
145 x 5/5
190 x 8
22 sec RP
190 x 4
22 sec RP
190 x 3

Ohio State and Michigan are on a collision course. Since Auburn lost today, Blue is going to move up. Wouldn't that be sweet to see a Ohio State/Michigan game in a 1 vs 2 match up?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

225x9 incline, nice fine job there. And older guy who is showing off now. Good solid weight!


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Would love to see Michigan and Ohio St. Excellent game!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> 225x9 incline, nice fine job there. And older guy who is showing off now. Good solid weight!


LOL.  Yeah, I was happy with that.



Double D said:


> Would love to see Michigan and Ohio St. Excellent game!


In case you were wondering, I'm a HUGE Ohio State fan.  Lived in Ohio, about 60 miles from Columbus, for 17 years.  Yellowmoomba is my Big Ten alter ego  .


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

Well I would have to root for Michigan had a neighbor who loved them and got me to like them to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well I would have to root for Michigan had a neighbor who loved them and got me to like them to.


What?  from my journal.     Come bowl time, I root for Michigan as well (and all Big Ten teams).


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

I like Illinois to, well beings I am from there and all.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well I would have to root for Michigan had a neighbor who loved them and got me to like them to.



Go Blue


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey JD whats the good word?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2006)

*Go Buckeyes !!!!*


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

They didnt have much of a challenge last week!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> They didnt have much of a challenge last week!


But they beat both Texas and Iowa on their turf in highly publicized nationally telecast matchups, and both weren't close.  I am worried about BLUE however.....


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

I would definintly be worried about Michigan as well. They are TUFF!!!! When is that?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2006)

You call yourself a fan and you don't know when the game is????  

As always, last game of the regular season for both teams.  This year, Saturday 11/18, 3:30 PM, ABC.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

Not to huge of a Michigan fan, I do like em, but not my #1 team. I like Florida State. Oh and of course the Illini.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 10, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You call yourself a fan and you don't know when the game is????
> 
> As always, last game of the regular season for both teams.  This year, Saturday 11/18, 3:30 PM, ABC.



I'll be watching!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'll be watching!!


I know you will!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2006)

*10/10/06 Tuesday*

*BB Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 8

Good last set for me.  The last rep was hard, but I resisted the urge to speed it up and use momentum.  Just took a deep breath, lowered it slow, soft touch and locked it out.  

*HS Shoulder Press* 
200 x 5
270 x 8
22 sec RP
270 x 3
22 sec RP
270 x 2

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 5
80 x 8
22 sec RP
80 x 4
22 sec RP
80 x 3

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 5
120 x 5
180 x 9
22 sec RP
180 x 4
22 sec RP
180 x 3

Left elbow discomfort and forearm tendonitis is starting to rear it's ugly head again.  I haven't been having this problem lately, but I have been increasing weights used, so guess it is to be expected.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Not to huge of a Michigan fan, I do like em, but not my #1 team. I like Florida State. Oh and of course the Illini.


Just messing with ya  .


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 10, 2006)

I hope I'm still benching 250 when I reach your age, that's for sure


----------



## Double D (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey JD bench looks super strong like always. Nice work bud.

BTW-I know you were messin, just letting you know where I stand with my once great FSU team. They are kinda shitty now!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 11, 2006)

yea i agree with stewart....i hope im benchin 250 wen im ur age...shit...i would be happy to bench that now!!!...lol...btw...im pretty weak....LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I hope I'm still benching 250 when I reach your age, that's for sure


You make me sound so old Stew  . I didn't even start lifting until I was 34, so my peak seemed to come at 47-48, but I did have some 'assistance' for a year or so. Been natural for 2 years now, so I am probably stronger now then I've ever been, yet with more aches and pains. Squat is the only thing I can't say that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey JD bench looks super strong like always. Nice work bud.
> 
> BTW-I know you were messin, just letting you know where I stand with my once great FSU team. They are kinda shitty now!


Thanks buddy!

Florida State WILL be back..... I liked them especially during Warrick Dunn's senior (or was it junior) year.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> yea i agree with stewart....i hope im benchin 250 wen im ur age...shit...i would be happy to bench that now!!!...lol...btw...im pretty weak....LOL


Thanks Fyre.  Stick with it, be consistent, resist the urge to train too much, eat plenty of good food, and you will get stronger.  Most people want it NOW.  But if you are consistent, 5 years from now, you WILL be a lot stronger then you are now.  Strength is a relative term.  No matter how strong you are, there will always be someone stronger.  Set your own goals, and realize them.


----------



## Double D (Oct 12, 2006)

I think Dunn came out his Junior year, but who knows they all come out so early anymore.


----------



## Double D (Oct 12, 2006)

I think Dunn came out his Junior year, but who knows they all come out so early anymore.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 12, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/10/06 Tuesday*
> 
> *BB Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Great numbers JD. I'm impressed.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 12, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/10/06 Tuesday*
> 
> *BB Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



hey...wut is HS Shoulder Press....?  is it like reg OH shoulder press or no....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> hey...wut is HS Shoulder Press....?  is it like reg OH shoulder press or no....



HS stands for Hammer Strength (it's a specific manufactures name)


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 12, 2006)

wut does it involve?...is it a mchine?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Great numbers JD. I'm impressed.


*dg806 *Thanks man. How have you been doing? I'd love to see the numbers you are putting up now  .

*fyred* Like YM said it is a Hammer Strength shoulder press machine. I prefer regular seated militaries presses. I just like to switch up exercises to keep it interesting.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

How are you JD? Hope all is going well. Ready for this Saturday?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2006)

Double D said:


> How are you JD? Hope all is going well. Ready for this Saturday?


Wonderful man! 

After I moved from Ohio to NJ, I have been very fortunate to only have missed a few OSU games. This year, the year they are ranked 1, they didn't show the season opener, or last weeks game. Tomorrow my niece is getting married, at 3:30 PM, right at kick off  . So I guess I'm missing this one too. I'm going to see if I can borrow one of those mini TVs so at the reception I can at least check the score. Michigan State scares me. They have played bad lately, but that team is fully capable of an upset....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2006)

*10/13/06 Friday*

*Rack Pulls (plates 6" off floor)*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 1
*405 x 1*

My PR in the deadlift is 405, but that was a couple of years ago. I figure before I can expect to pull 405 again in the deadlift, I have to at least accomplish it in the rack pull. 6" off the floor is the minimum height I can use in rack I use. VERY happy with the 405. I had been increasing 10 lbs every time I rack pull (about every 2 weeks), and last time I was at 385. Decided to go for it and load the 8 plates.

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 5
150 x 5
*255 x 16*
22 sec RP
255 x 5
22 sec RP
255 x 3

I wish I could add more weight to this mo-chine (255 is the stack). The first set was a PR for me. I feel like such a pussy that I can't go hard core legs. Squats and leg presses just mess up my left knee. I went heavy for a few weeks on leg press for example, and my knee ached for a couple of weeks. Leg extensions don't bother it and they help keep my quads looking full. 

*HS Front Pulldown*
100 x 8
140 x 5
200 x 11
22 sec RP
200 x 5
22 sec RP
200 x 3

*BB Curl*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 20

How's that for a lame bicep wo? Just decided to see how many reps I could do with 85 rather then do rest/pause.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

You will get that 405 on deads. no problem. I am thinking if you want it bad enough you will get 425 in the next 3 months if you work hard enough. You got this!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Double D.  That would be nice...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2006)

*10/14/06 Saturday*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
245 x 5

*HS Shoulder Press*
110 x 8
190 x 5
270 x 9
22 sec RP
270 x 2
22 sec RP
270 x 2

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 6
25 sec RP
225 x 3
25 sec RP
225 x 2

Cut the wo short today.  Had to get ready for the wedding.  Didn't feeling 'into' it today.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

What a punk, those are some strong incline numbers. I think you got me beat on that. Nice work JD! 

How was the wedding? Last I saw the Michigan game it was 10-3 Michigan right before half. What was the final?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> What a punk, those are some strong incline numbers. I think you got me beat on that. Nice work JD!
> 
> How was the wedding? Last I saw the Michigan game it was 10-3 Michigan right before half. What was the final?


That's only because I incline fresh, while most people do it after flat bench 

Wedding was fantastic, really a great time!

Michigan won 17-10. Penn State always gives their Big Ten rivals a close game. I missed the game, but it looks like my boyz rolled .


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Looked like a good game from what I saw.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 15, 2006)

*10/15/06 Sunday*

*Bent Over Rows*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

Haven't done these in quite awhile. Didn't feel ready to do deadlifts and too soon for rackpulls, especially having a 'slight' hangover . In the past I worked up to 265 with these, but I was no where close to parallel. Today I wasn't far from parallel, but I forgot my straps. This the only movement I allow myself to use straps.

*Leg Press*
135 x 8
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 8

Squats and leg presses screw up my knee anymore, so I approached this very cautiously. Easy does it.

*Hyperextensions*
+50 x 10
+50 x 10
+50 x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*
50 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 9

*DB Curls*
50's x 10


----------



## Double D (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice strong DB Curls. Check out my workouts whenever curling, I am weak in that department. 


Hangover huh? What was the occasion?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 16, 2006)

The wedding!  The ceremony was over by 3:45 or so, and the reception started immediately after and lasted until 9:30 PM.  There was an open bar, so it was almost hard NOT to have a hangover.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Brother JD, hows it goin??? I see your w/o's are still strong as ever!!! Good lookin Rows my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

Open bar = One hell of a time!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Open bar = One hell of a time!!!



  I'll drink to that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 17, 2006)

*Brother Arch *It is so good to see you here. Most of us go thru the motions (especially me), but you my friend are out there working hard and competing, and doing it well. Takes a lot of guts to do that. Three thumbs up.    

*Double D and Triple* You got that right! I didn't even mention the martini bar..... Talk about eating food. I had fried shrimp, stuffed mushrooms, clams casino, oysters on the half shell, jalapeno cheese, olives, salad, oiled provolone.... and I had two helpings. Then someone told me, this was just the hors d'oeuvres. D'oh!  About 90 minutes later, dinner was served.


----------



## Double D (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice, I love eating good! Or atleast alot of food in general. I am hungry now I think I am going to go for a burger, extra lean however!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2006)

I know I kidded about the "JerseyCrapp" training, but I am very impressed with this method, even though I followed it very weakly. Diet was 'seefood' style. Thought it might generate some interest to see my actual results. I started this program on 8/28, about 7 weeks ago.

Weight on 8/28: 228 lbs
Weight today: 235 lbs
Lardass 

BB Bench Press at start: 215 x 8
BB Bench Press last wo: 245 x 7

BB Incline Press at start: 215 x 7
BB Incline Press last wo: 245 x 5

Deadlift at start: 315 x 2
Deadlift last wo: 315 x 6

Seated Miltary Press at start: 140 x 9
Seated Military at last wo: 170 x 9

Leg Extensions at start: 210 x 10
Leg Extension at last wo: 255 x 16

I must say, I broke my hand and had to take 6 weeks off, I had a harder time then usual coming back from that injury, so some of these gains were just 'muscle memory'. Nonetheless, I am impressed with DC. Think I may switch to a cutting program, but I hate to lose the hard earned strength....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 18, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Think I may switch to a cutting program, but I hate to lose the hard earned strength....



I know what you mean, JD.  I keep saying that one of these days I'll go search for my abs.    Haven't got around to it, though.


----------



## Double D (Oct 19, 2006)

Well JD Those numbers sure did go up pretty quickly however. Maybe some of it was muscle memory, but the other part was alot of hard work and alot of sweat. Nice job big guy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well JD Those numbers sure did go up pretty quickly however. Maybe some of it was muscle memory, but the other part was alot of hard work and alot of sweat. Nice job big guy!



Ditto!!  

Nice job big fella.



What's up with gaining 7 lbs though ???


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2006)

Eh, keep the strength.  Who cares about abs, as long as you eat healthy and all, who cares about a few extra pounds.  I am not in my 20s anymore and single, I have a family now, or am about to any day now, so as long as I don't let myself go and become a complete slob, I am perfectly content not seeing my ripped abs because I am pretty damn strong right now.  My concerns have shifted, I don't need to impress anyone anymore, sure I want to look great for my wife and all, but I would rather be a big, strong mofo, and not have anyone mess with us, than to be ripped to shreds, but fairly weak.

You just posted all of your gains on your Jersey Crapp training, why the hell would you even want to consider losing them?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2006)

*TT: *I've been searching for abs since my 20s, LOL

*DD:* I appreciate the inspiration buddy  

*YM:* Welcome back dawg! November 18th is looming large man. This could very well be the biggest OSU/Michigan game ever. I know back in 1976 Michigan was 1 and Ohio State 2, but I think when they played the season finale, the rankings had changed. Have they ever played ranked 1 and 2?

Regarding the weight, I did intentionally gain weight while doing JC, cuz I was sick of the lack of progress. If I have learned anything while weight training, its that gaining weight = bigger lifts. I'm hoping at least a couple of those pounds was muscle .

*S20: *I like your thinking! Still my BF is too high. I don't know what it is exactly, but it's gotta be around 20%.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2006)

*10/20/06 Friday*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
325 x 2
405 x 1 (miss)
385 x 1

Drat. Decided to go for 405, since I rack pulled it last week. The good news is, I got it moving and I thought it was going to come up. But I refused to let my back round forward, and that's where I got stuck. I think I got it about 8" off the floor. Backed off the weight to 385 and nailed it, although I think I may have rounded my back just slightly. 385 is a current PR improving over the 365 I did a couple of weeks ago. Am I like the only one who can't dead over 400?  I have always known my pull strength is my weakness, so while disappointed in the miss..... it's only a matter of time before that baby comes off the floor into lockout. 

*DB Curls*
30's x 8
45's x 6
55's x 5

*Leg Extensions*
125 x 8
210 x 5
255 x 16
22 sec RP
255 x 6
22 sec RP
255 x 4

Cut this one short. Got to the gym late, and had to take care of business.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Am I like the only one who can't dead over 400?



  There are a lot of people at my gym who can't DL 400 lbs.  There are very few who actually DL at all, and most of them do SLDLs.  DLs are hard work.  Not everyone in the gym works out hard.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> There are a lot of people at my gym who can't DL 400 lbs. There are very few who actually DL at all, and most of them do SLDLs. DLs are hard work. Not everyone in the gym works out hard.


 
I got over 400, but that was when I was a Westsider earlier this year.  I doubt I could do it again now.  I have been exclusively using the trap bar for deadlifts recently.  Honestly, unless you plan on being a competing powerlifter, I don't see a need to do a str8 bar deadlift.  To much potential to do something bad to yourself, most likely your back.  the trap bar takes a lot of the injury threat out of the equation.  And still, if you pick up 450 with the trap bar, we know you can't regular deadlift 450, but really, you are still picking 450 pounds off the floor, who cares how you got it there!

so the moral to my rant is, don't feel bad about the miss.  between your age factor and the fact that you actually DO deadlifts, I think you have nothing to worry about


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2006)

*TT and S20:*  I appreciate the support guys.  I really DON'T feel bad.  405 is good for me, and I WILL get it.  Basically very few DL at my gym, and I pass all of them that I have seen except for a former powerlifter who does 565.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2006)

*10/21/06 Saturday*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 4

*HS Shoulder Press*
110 x 8
200 x 5
270 x 9
25 sec RP
270 x 3
25 sec RP
270 x 1

*HS Rows*
100 x 5/5
145 x 5/5
180 x 9
22 sec RP
180 x 5
22 sec RP
180 x 3

Wanted to do CG Bench, but all benches were taken and I had to get home and watch college football!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/21/06 Saturday*
> 
> *BB Incline Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
I am curious,,,how much "easier" are the hammer strength machines than their free weight counterparts?  not to belittle your numbers, I am just wondering, cause a 270 shoulder press sounds massive, then most people can't even do 185 with a barbell


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I am curious,,,how much "easier" are the hammer strength machines than their free weight counterparts? not to belittle your numbers, I am just wondering, cause a 270 shoulder press sounds massive, then most people can't even do 185 with a barbell


After doing a bench press exercise first, I usually military press (seated) 170 x 9, so I guess by 100 lbs.  I don't look at it like it's easier though.  Doing 270 on the Hammer Strength is every bit as hard as doing 170 on a barbell except that the barbell works the stabilizers much better.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> After doing a bench press exercise first, I usually military press (seated) 170 x 9, so I guess by 100 lbs. I don't look at it like it's easier though. Doing 270 on the Hammer Strength is every bit as hard as doing 170 on a barbell except that the barbell works the stabilizers much better.


 
ok, i'll clarify...easier to do "more" weight


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2006)

How is the baby watch going?


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 21, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> How is the baby watch going?


 
still waiting! Due date is Friday!


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

JD 170x9 is pretty damn good as well. I think I need to start concentrating on getting my military presses up. But 170 for 9 reps is pretty good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2006)

*S20: * is right! Best of luck man, I'm sure everything will be fine. Boy or girl?

*DD:* Thanks man! The "JerseyCrapp' really helped to bump up my mils....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2006)

*10/22/06*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, aerobic program, level 6

Haven't done cardio for awhile, except for walking the dog. Felt good! Need to lose some weight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2006)

Gotta love "cardio".....

How's the dog - Jersey ????


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 23, 2006)

Whats up BRother JD??? Your w/o's continue to inspire me my Friend!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!

Go Scarlet Knights!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 23, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *S20: * is right! Best of luck man, I'm sure everything will be fine. Boy or girl?


 

it's a boy, I already have his hockey stick and skates ready for him, plus a cute little shirt that says:
Crawl

Walk

Skate

with a little pair of ice skates hanging off the skate.  Too cute...

My goal is to get him into the NHL, but I will settle for MLB or NFL if I have too....Tennis might not be too bad either, all I know is, I don't want him having to work a stupid job for 40 years of his life when he can play sports, make his millions and retire at 35, and then support mommy and daddy!  Of course it's a pipe dream, but you have to at least try right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> it's a boy, I already have his hockey stick and skates ready for him, plus a cute little shirt that says:
> Crawl
> 
> Walk
> ...




Good plan


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2006)

View attachment 23327


yellowmoomba said:


> Gotta love "cardio".....
> 
> How's the dog - Jersey ????


She is doing great!  Thanks for asking bro.

How is baby Brooke?  Is Sampson good with her?  Goldens are usually fantastic with kids. Shelby loves kids.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2006)

*AA: *How's it going Arch?! I am a Ohio State fan, so far this year has been a dream year, but that can all change in a hurry . But yeah, how about those Scarlet Knights! The doormat for so many years, then to rock and roll this year is just awesome. That coach is the real deal.

*S20:* I like your plan dawg . If he makes it, tell him to remember his Uncle Jersey  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> View attachment 23327
> She is doing great!  Thanks for asking bro.
> 
> How is baby Brooke?  Is Sampson good with her?  Goldens are usually fantastic with kids. Shelby loves kids.



Shelby is a GREAT looking dog!!   Too bad Samson is fixed.

Brooke and Samson are buddies.   He's a little jealous but not in a mean way.   When I'm playing with her in the swing - he'll try to get in between us so he gets some attention too.  (It's funny)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Shelby is a GREAT looking dog!! Too bad Samson is fixed.
> 
> Brooke and Samson are buddies. He's a little jealous but not in a mean way. When I'm playing with her in the swing - he'll try to get in between us so he gets some attention too. (It's funny)


Shelby is fixed too   Glad to hear Samson and Brooke get along well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2006)

*10/24/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 4
225 x 8

Starting to diet..... strength decent so far, but I felt a bit 'wobbly' if that makes sense.  Haven't tried 265 in quite awhile, so 4 reps felt good.

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
165 x 10
25 sec RP
165 x 3
25 sec RP
165 x 1

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
120 x 5
185 x 8
22 sec RP
185 x 4
22 sec RP
185 x 3

*Pushdowns*
50 x 8
80 x 5
100 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/24/06*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
that bench is slowly rising every workout, that's awesome

and I see you went with the militaries this workout...nice


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2006)

I love militaries


----------



## Double D (Oct 25, 2006)

Wish I liked militaries! I absolutly hate them. Good numbers JD.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 25, 2006)

Man - 
265 for 4!!  That's great


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2006)

*DD *I know what you mean about certain exercises. I don't like most pulling movements, and my pulling sucks. I think most of us gravitate to what we do best.  When in truth, we should work on what we dislike doing because more then likely, those are the weaknesses we need to address.

*YM *Not bad for a 50 year old, huh? But I do need to drop a few pounds, and the bench will drop along with it.

Each week, that matchup is getting bigger and bigger.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2006)

*10/26/06 Thursday*

*Rack Pulls (6" off floor)*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
345 x 2
*415 x 1 PR*

The 415 did not come up easy.... When I was doing it, I pictured Stewart's 405 DL, and how smoothly it came up. I struggled, but eased it past my sticking point, so that was a good thing. It would appear I am at my limit.

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 8
150 x 5
210 x 5
*255 x 17 PR*

Been stuck at 16 reps for a couple of weeks. Managed to kick out that one extra rep.

*BB Curls*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 5
105 x 10

Usually do a upper back movement, but ran out of time.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/26/06 Thursday*
> 
> *Rack Pulls (6" off floor)*
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
you're giving me way too much credit dude...i don't know what it looked like to everyone else, but it was hard as hell to lift that weight!  I mean, I know I got it up with out hitching or anything, but it was definitely a struggle....but nevertheless...great work!  I am that rare exception to the rule that floor deadlifts more than I can rack pull


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2006)

Stop being so modest


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 26, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Stop being so modest


 
ok..when I hit my 400 bench, I'll stop


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *DD *I know what you mean about certain exercises. I don't like most pulling movements, and my pulling sucks. I think most of us gravitate to what we do best.  When in truth, we should work on what we dislike doing because more then likely, those are the weaknesses we need to address.
> 
> *YM *Not bad for a 50 year old, huh? But I do need to drop a few pounds, and the bench will drop along with it.
> 
> Each week, that matchup is getting bigger and bigger.....



Keep it up "ol' timer"    (J/K)

11/18 is going to be HUUUUUUUUGE!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2006)

come on JD, dont drop any weight, I wanna see you hit that 300 bench!  I don't care anymore, I am totally focusing on the numbers now, so I am eating quite a bit.  It was cool at my wife's doctors appointment today, I weighed myself in the office, with my clothes and shoes on, but the scale read about 230!! I was like holy shit!  I mean how much can a light sweater, a pair of jeans and 2 shoes weigh?  

but my bench is going up


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> It was cool at my wife's doctors appointment today, I weighed myself in the office, with my clothes and shoes on, but the scale read about 230!! I was like holy shit!  I mean how much can a light sweater, a pair of jeans and 2 shoes weigh?
> 
> but my bench is going up



So you've caught up to me (weight-wise, that is).    Just how high do you plan to go?


----------



## Double D (Oct 27, 2006)

230?!?!?! Sonofabitch!!! I thought you were just at 215? Well atleast your bench is going up, haha. Hey JD I know the feeling, I cant stand to be fat!!! Makes me feel like some shit.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't wanna gain too much weight if it's gonna be fat and all, and remember, the 230 was with clothes on!  I don't know if I can get that much heavier without getting fatter, we'll see though.  If I could settle in at around 225 with no more than 15% BF, I can live with that, at least through the winter and my powerlifting phase right now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> 11/18 is going to be HUUUUUUUUGE!!!


It's a shame one of us is going to come away extremely disappointed...  One thing I can say is, if your boyz win, I will be pulling for them all out come January 8th.  This is all assuming our teams go undefeated before 11/18.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> come on JD, dont drop any weight, I wanna see you hit that 300 bench!


Yeah I know.  But I have done 320 before, so I am not so focused on 1 rep maxes.


----------



## Double D (Oct 28, 2006)

I dont know I am thinking being 50 and your metabolism slowing, well I think I would have a hard time going for big weights. I think at that age I would be leaning more torwards simply trying to stay in shape. Getting stronger would be great, but to look good at 50 would be pretty awesome in its own. Best of luck JD. Oh and btw I wasnt calling you old, haha.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I dont know I am thinking being 50 and your metabolism slowing, well I think I would have a hard time going for big weights. I think at that age I would be leaning more torwards simply trying to stay in shape. Getting stronger would be great, but to look good at 50 would be pretty awesome in its own. Best of luck JD. Oh and btw I wasnt calling you old, haha.


Exactly  . You can be strong well into your life though. My inspiration is a guy I know named Charlie. When I met him 4 years ago, he was 70 years old, and on bench could rep 225 for 6-7 reps at about 205 lbs. That impressed the hell out of me. He later suffered a mild stroke, and due to not working out and dieting, he dropped 30 lbs. He now does a lot cardio. Right now at 74, he still routinely does incline presses with 155 x 10.


----------



## Double D (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats damn good for being 70+. Crazy how the human body can slow down and basically die a little more each day. Kinda depressing really. I cant even think how my body will look at 50. Hell I have a hard time staying lean now, urgh!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2006)

*10/28/06 Saturday*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 8

Hmmm, dropped a rep, but I did more warm ups. Lost 3 lbs in the last week.....

*HS Shoulder Press*
200 x 5
270 x 7

Felt really weak on this today.  Moved on.

*HS Rows*
100 x 5/5
145 x 5/5
190 x 8/8

Decided to ditch the rest/pause sets for now, except.....

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
25 sec RP
225 x 3
25 sec RP
225 x 2

I felt motivated to RP these sets.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thats damn good for being 70+. Crazy how the human body can slow down and basically die a little more each day. Kinda depressing really. I cant even think how my body will look at 50. Hell I have a hard time staying lean now, urgh!


Well I ain't lean brotha, and neither is Charlie   Being strong is one thing, being ripped is another.


----------



## Double D (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks good JD. Glad to hear you are dropping pounds and slowly. Nice work. Incline is pretty damkn strong though. What are you weighing right now?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2006)

Around 230-233 lbs.  When I started JerseyCrapp, I was 225-228, but increased up to 235 or so.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 29, 2006)

Brother JD, still puttin out some Great w/os in here I see!!! Hows things on your side of the world my Friend???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Brother JD, still puttin out some Great w/os in here I see!!! Hows things on your side of the world my Friend???


Things are great Arch, thank you for asking. How's Lil Bit and the wife doing?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2006)

*10/29/2006*

*Bent Over Rows (Underhand)*
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 10

Tried underhand grip a long time ago, and didn't like it. Decided to change things up today, and tried it again. Really liked it today for some reason. Went light to get a feel for the movement.

*Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 22

*Hyperextensions*
+70 x 10
+70 x 10
+70 x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
60 x 15
75 x 15

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine, aerobic program, level 7, 30 minutes

Also did the same thing yesterday, but only did 25 minutes. Forgot to put it in the journal


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

JD,

Looking strong    So whats going on in here ? A CUT ?


----------



## Double D (Oct 29, 2006)

Good progress JD. Stick with it. Is there any certain ideal weight?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 30, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend, looking to bring back the Bent Over Rows myself!!! All are well here, thanks for askin!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

you sir, have some good lookin' workouts goin' on here!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> JD,
> 
> Looking strong  So whats going on in here ? A CUT ?


I'm not sure exactly  . Just need to lose some weight, but I plan to ease into it slowly. I need to clean up my diet first, do more cardio then I have been, but only go into a mild calorie deficit. I'll admit I drink too much alcohol, and we all know that is the worst. So first step is to eliminate it, except maybe a glass of red wine. I'm usually good about doing some cardio, but haven't for awhile (I do walk the dog everyday), so I plan on more elliptical machine, and treadmill. I hope to lose the fat, but retain the muscle. We all know how difficult that is to do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good progress JD. Stick with it. Is there any certain ideal weight?


I'd be happy with 215-218.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you sir, have some good lookin' workouts goin' on here!


Thanks Burner.  I gotta try to keep up with TT, and now that Gary's back I can't let up!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Burner.  I gotta try to keep up with TT, and now that Gary's back I can't let up!




I can see where keepingup with Trip would be a chore but even at my best I'm no competition. But thanks for the support


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

don't go throwin' in the towel, G....I know u have this thing for dropping weight and adding strength..pretty quickly...


----------



## MyK (Oct 31, 2006)

grooldude48 said:


> Ok fatty



nice!!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

You'd be happy with 215-218, well I would like to get back to 205 and right now I am at 215 or so. Damn weight sucks! I normally dont pay to much attention to the scales however, whenever it jumps up like 10 pounds it raises your concern.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

ha! kinda of like: ho-lee-shit! Where'd THAT come from??? it's suposed to say: 195!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> don't go throwin' in the towel, G....I know u have this thing for dropping weight and adding strength..pretty quickly...


You gotta watch that G-dub, he gets strong and ripped in no time flat


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You gotta watch that G-dub, he gets strong and ripped in no time flat



Thanks for not putting any pressure on me guys


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

I know....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ha! kinda of like: ho-lee-shit! Where'd THAT come from??? it's suposed to say: 195!!!!!


Sort of like what happened to S20.  One day he was 215, then in a week or so, he was 230.  Maybe those were sympathy pounds  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Thanks for not putting any pressure on me guys


Ok, maybe it just seemed that way .  But you do look great when you get everything dialed in.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2006)

well..it took me about 4 years to slide from 182 t0 215....now..see how long it takes me to get back...so..G..how to get you back? And nope...no pressure at all...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2006)

*10/31/06  Happy Halloween*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 10

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
165 x 10

*CG Pulldowns* 
75 x 8
120 x 5
185 x 10
25 sec RP
185 x 4
25 sec RP
185 x 3

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 7

Done.  Quicky tonight!


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you had any strength decreases from trying to lose a little belly fat?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Have you had any strength decreases from trying to lose a little belly fat?


On most things I'm the same.  Maybe even a little stronger.  On bench it looks like I've lost a rep...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


That's spooky dude


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 31, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/31/06  Happy Halloween*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Whoa !!!  Nice !


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Tradin strength for looks, sometimes I cant say I can blame ya. Around January I will be doing that!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2006)

Just checkin' in over here...............Looks good.

Who does OSU have this week?   We have Bowling Green.      The countdown is on ..........I bet they are going crazy in Columbus.


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

OSU plays Illinois this weekend. Should be an easy win. Or atleast I think they do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Whoa !!! Nice !


Thanks Gary!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> Tradin strength for looks, sometimes I cant say I can blame ya. Around January I will be doing that!


One thing is for sure, if I start losing too much strength, it's right back to a bulk  .


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah JD I know the feeling. I hate feeling weak, urgh. but in the same breath I hate feeling fat to. To bad my diet isnt perfect!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> OSU plays Illinois this weekend. Should be an easy win. Or atleast I think they do.


*YM and DD*  Yep, it's Illinois this week.  Never say easy in conference play..... 

It IS crazy I'm sure in Columbus, just like it must be in Ann Arbor  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2006)

*11/1/06*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, cardio program


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Well Illinois blew it last week. I dont know who they were playin but they were ranked and they were up on their opponent by like 20 or so and blew it. Illini sucks!!! To bad I am from there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2006)

*11/02/06*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 3

I didn't mention it before, but when I did a rack pull with 415 last week, afterwards I felt what I assume was a groin pull. Little nervous it could be a hernia. Bothered me slightly for a couple of days. Went into these deads cautiously. 335 x 3 felt easy, and no discomfort during, or after.  

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 8
150 x 8
215 x 5
255 x 17

*Hyperextensions*
20
20

Usually use some weight with these and do 10 reps. Decided to use no added weight and go for higher reps.

*DB Curls*
25's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Good workout looks like you were a bit cautious throughout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2006)

Not really DD.  That is my style anymore.  Warm ups and one all out set, except when doing RP sets.  I am taking a break from "JerseyCrapp", just as Dante recommends.  225 x 17 on leg extensions, and 50 x 10 for DB Curls are current PRs that I matched, and at about 6 lbs lighter bodyweight.


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Good job JD. Less body weight and matching PR's definitly cant beat that!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/02/06*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 135 x 5
> ...



You're tearing it up JD !!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 2, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/02/06*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 135 x 5
> ...



yo those leg extensions are lookin crazy bro...u jumped those numbers up a shit load nd went from 5 to 17 reps.?!?!  gOOD JOB MAN KEEP IT UP!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey Jersey ........Nice work dropping 6 pounds 

How's the "assumed" groin pull ?   Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2006)

DLs are coming along.  335x3 was easy?  Great!


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey JD I have never really did a rack pull before. I know what they are, but never did them. So how far up off the ground are they?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey JD I have never really did a rack pull before. I know what they are, but never did them. So how far up off the ground are they?



They start at whatever point you are getting stuck at if you're trying to bust past a plateau.  If you get stuck at mid-shin, put the pins at mid-shin.  If you get stuck just below the knee, start there.


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks TT. I remember whenever I first started lifting. There was a guy in the gym who thought he was the shit. He was rack pulling like 3 plates. Of course then I thought so to because I was like 14 and 140lbs. Well now I look back I think what a schumuck! 3 plates is ok as far as floor deads, but rack deads I wouldnt think is to good. Besdies he was doing 1rm.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/02/06*
> *DB Curls*
> 25's x 10
> 40's x 10
> 50's x 10


ho-lee-crap, 'old man!'
NICE curls!
If I tried 50's...I'd have more swing than a porch door in a kansas tornado!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2006)

*DD:*  That's what I'm hoping for in the coming weeks buddy! And listen to what TT said concerning rack pulls.  The 'rack' at my gym friggin sucks.  I use it where the plates are 6" off the floor.  But I can't go any lower then that, and the next choice is right below my knees. 

*G-Dawg:  *I hope not!  Oh, you mean the weights.  I thought you meant my back . 

*fyredup1286:  *Thanks Fyre, I've been peeking in your journal too man, and I see you are doing a much better program.  Stick with it!  It doesn't happen over night.

*YM:*  6 lbs, but more to go!  That area feels fine.  Like nothing happened.  I used to get the same feeling sometimes when I squatted heavy, and strangely enough when I ran distance years and years ago.

*TT:  *Yeah it really did.  Probably just a good night.  Although 385 stinks, which is my DL max right now, according to my calculations 335 x 3 SHOULD be easy.  I guess I've moved up more then I thought.  Gotta get that 8 plates though .

*Burner:  *I 'try' to do the reps slow and controlled.  But I'd be lying more then a politician doing campaign ads right before an election, if I said I didn't use a bit of momentum .


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *DD:*  That's what I'm hoping for in the
> 
> *fyredup1286:  *Thanks Fyre, I've been peeking in your journal too man, and I see you are doing a much better program.  Stick with it!  It doesn't happen over night.



I helped him with that!!!  

*Patting myself on the back...... 

Ok ok......


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Damn computer is messed up so I accidently got my name in there to.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice deads. I would develop wierd discomforts all of my body from deadlifts. I think I used to over do it. I recently cut them out for a few weeks. Getting back to them though, cautiously.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2006)

*11/04/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 8
205 x 10

*HS Shoulder*
110 x 8
200 x 5
250 x 5
290 x 4

These numbers sound big, but it is a machine.... basically on the last set 3 45's on each side. I really like this machine, but you need to mix it up with free weight militaries, which I do.

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 4

*HS Row*
55 x 8/8
100 x 5/5
145 x 5/5
195 x 5/5

*Cardio*
Treadmill, walk 2 miles 29:30 minutes


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I was going to say JD damn that is a good incline....cheater....haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well Illinois blew it last week. I dont know who they were playin but they were ranked and they were up on their opponent by like 20 or so and blew it. Illini sucks!!! To bad I am from there.


Your boyz did well today DD. Ohio State played like they have all year in the first half, but then the Illini played with heart the second half and the defense completely shut down the Buckeye offense today. Something no one else has been able to do. Be proud of your team. I think Ron Zook is going to turn this team around.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was going to say JD damn that is a good incline....cheater....haha


Dude, the inclines are free weight...... I was talking about the Hammer Strength shoulder press.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Well then great incline presses! Fuckin stud you.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

AWWW now I really looked at those numbers on the shoulder press. Now then you would be a god.


----------



## fufu (Nov 4, 2006)

Good benching. BB incline always feels awkward to me, alot harder. I haven't spent much time developing that, I like to stick to DB's. 

Are you training for anything specific?


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Hes just trying to stay young.....old fucker.....









JD you are still the man to me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hes just trying to stay young.....old fucker.....


 Exactly!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2006)

well damn, if I am putting up these numbers at age 50, you can call me an old fucker all you want, but I would still kick your ass!


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I dont mess with old timers they are wise beyond their years, besdies gotta respect my elders. hahaha


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah, there is something eerily imposing about a strong old guy, like don't fuck with them, they will certainly kick your ass hard, regardless of if you are 30 years younger than they are


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

I have an uncle (who knows what he would lift), but I was stuck in the snow one winter and he actually got under the car and lifted the ass end of the car up to get me out of the snow. Now that is a man. 

BTW-Are you taking offense to that?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2006)

who me?


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah you seemed a little pissed. Of course who can tell over this, but kinda seemed a bit grumpy tonight. Am I way off?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah you aren't even in the same ballpark hehe...i am ok, a little pissed off because my brother in law's apartment got broken into last night by some dickless piece of shit, but he wasn't home, and whatever they took can be replaced, he will be ok.  but man, talk about violation....

so yeah, I have a bit of an edge tonight I guess.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

You been getting any sleep with the baby and all?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

*11/05/06*

*Bent Over Rows, underhand grip*
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 8

Still new to these, but I like the way they feel.  Sort of hard on my problem elbows, but I think I'll get used to that.

*Leg Presses*
135 x 8
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 15

*HS Preacher Curls*
50 x 10
75 x 10
95 x 10

Never really liked this machine, but decided to try it again for some variety over BB and DB curls.

*Hyperextensions*
+65 x 12
+65 x 12
+65 x 12

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, 30 minutes, level 8


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

speaking of strong old fuckers! NICE Rows, Jersey!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good benching. BB incline always feels awkward to me, alot harder. I haven't spent much time developing that, I like to stick to DB's.
> 
> Are you training for anything specific?


When I first started lifting, and my bench was pathetic, my incline was relatively strong. So the barbell incline press has also been a fav of mine.

I like DB inclines too, but I hate hoisting the bells into position. I feel I get more out of the BB version. Not working on anything specific, but like DD said, just trying to keep up with you young guys . I like, but have gotten away from, changing my reps week to week. 8-10 one week, 4-6 reps the next, then 3 or so. I REALLY like the DoggCrapp concept, and it worked well for me, but it may have been just because it was something different. Haven't given up on DC, just taking a break.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> speaking of strong old fuckers! NICE Rows, Jersey!


Thanks Burner.... I think


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Burner.... I think


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I like DB inclines too, but I hate hoisting the bells into position.


same here....I probably look like a 'noobie' when I put up heavy DB's...(ya know..anything beyond those blue DB's..are just killer!) 

but seriously..when I do hoist up the heavies, I do bow my body in a bad angle..to get the DB's up to the starting position...then settle, set and go.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> When I first started lifting, and my bench was pathetic, my incline was relatively strong. So the barbell incline press has also been a fav of mine.
> 
> I like DB inclines too, but I hate hoisting the bells into position. I feel I get more out of the BB version. Not working on anything specific, but like DD said, just trying to keep up with you young guys . I like, but have gotten away from, changing my reps week to week. 8-10 one week, 4-6 reps the next, then 3 or so. I REALLY like the DoggCrapp concept, and it worked well for me, but it may have been just because it was something different. Haven't given up on DC, just taking a break.



Dude you know I am only shittin ya about the old stuff right. Anyone at your age who has did it as long as you as my repsect over and over again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2006)

Double D said:


> Dude you know I am only shittin ya about the old stuff right. Anyone at your age who has did it as long as you as my repsect over and over again.


I know buddy  .  Hell I AM old.


----------



## Double D (Nov 5, 2006)

As long as you know........


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother JD!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!! I watched your Buckeyes, man they sure made it closer than it should have been, Congrats, they are #1 now arent they!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2006)

Archangel said:


> I watched your Buckeyes, man they sure made it closer than it should have been, Congrats, they are #1 now arent they!!!


Definitely their worst performance of the year.  Might be a good thing though, for them to realize they aren't invincible.  You gotta hand it to the Illinois D in particular.  Even when it was still 17-3, they were fired up on every broken up play.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Definitely their worst performance of the year.  Might be a good thing though, for them to realize they aren't invincible.  You gotta hand it to the Illinois D in particular.  Even when it was still 17-3, they were fired up on every broken up play.



I hope to see their worst performance on 11/18


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

I see you are picking up the cardio


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I hope to see their worst performance on 11/18


That's what I was thinking your guys  

Definitely trying to pick up the cardio.  I actually LIKE cardio, just have trouble finding time to do it!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I actually LIKE cardio, just have trouble finding time to do it!



Who are you and what have you done with JD?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's what I was thinking your guys
> 
> Definitely trying to pick up the cardio.  I actually LIKE cardio, just have trouble finding time to do it!



At least you LIKE IT.........I don't...........hahahahah


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

*VS*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2006)

What is this maize and blue crap?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2006)

*11/07/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 2

Haven't tried 275 in a looong time. Two went up fairly easy. 

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 6
135 x 8
175 x 7

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 15
70 x 13
70 x 12

Usually do HS Rows after this, but time ran out. Had to wait 20 minutes for a bench. Then I struck up a conversation about benching with a guy my age who I had never met before. Then later ran into a buddy I hadn't seen in awhile. I am good about taking care of business in the gym, but every once in a while, I work out my jaw too much


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

Solid w/o BRother JD, lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

I stand in awe in the wake of your turbulence, sir.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I stand in awe in the wake of your turbulence, sir.


 You could feel that all the way in Colorado Springs?  Oh yeah, that's flatulence....

Seriously, thanks Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

I wanna be using the same weigts you are..ad I am 14 years your jr....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/07/06*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Nice lifts big fella..............Keep the     to a minimum


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey good bench. Well if 2 went up easily and you think you couldve gotten 3 then I think your bench is probably over 300. I am more impressed with the shoulder press.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hey good bench. Well if 2 went up easily and you think you couldve gotten 3 then I think your bench is probably over 300. I am more impressed with the shoulder press.


It felt easy because I expected it to be harder.  Would have failed on 3.  BUT I rarely train in the 1-3 range, so that was encouraging.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2006)

*11/8/06*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, cardio program


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

was there a 'ring' of sewat around the machine? that thing...when I used to...use it..would wear me out!


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

Lookie there cardio. Its becomming a common occurance!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/8/06*
> 
> *Elliptical Machine*
> 30 minutes, cardio program



Does that machine have different programs such as hills, strength, intervals, cardio, etc?  The one I use has such features.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2006)

*Burner*  There was plenty of sweat!  About a pounds worth.  

*DD  *Yep, cardio is a good thing.  Keeping weight loss to a min though.  Only 1-2 lbs in the last two weeks, because my calories are still up.  This is fine with me since the goal is to drop fat, but keep the muscle.

*TT  *It's got all the bells and whistles.  I used to do the aerobic program, which varies pace and direction.  I discovered the cardio program really gets my heart rate up, and my legs feel like jello when I'm done.  It's one of current LifeFitness elliptical machines.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Cardio....blah!!! I cannot deal with it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2006)

*11/9/06*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
345 x 3

Reset on each rep.  Last week 335 x 3 felt easy.  As expected 345 felt harder, but I did each rep solid and with good form.  I am so glad TT convinced me to reset on each rep.  At first it was harder, but then my dead seems to have really improved since.

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 8
180 x 8
255 x 18 PR

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
120 x 5
180 x 10

*BB Curls*
45 x 5
65 x 5
105 x 12

Go Rutgers!


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice deads. Yeah, resetting in between is a good idea if you want to avoid injury. Leg extensions must have hurt, in a good way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Cardio....blah!!! I cannot deal with it!


Looking at your pics fufu, you don't need it!  I need to burn some fat.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yeah, resetting in between is a good idea if you want to avoid injury.


Exactly


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looking at your pics fufu, you don't need it!  I need to burn some fat.



Those young'uns and their high speed metabolism.   

JD, the deads are improving with each workout.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice job on the deads. And 2 pounds in 2 weeks is good. Keep er up! And 105 for 10 reps on curls is solid as well!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother JD!!! How bout that Rutgers game??? GO SCARLET KNIGHTS!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Those young'uns and their high speed metabolism.
> 
> JD, the deads are improving with each workout.


I hear ya TT.

Improving is all I can ask for .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother JD!!! How bout that Rutgers game??? GO SCARLET KNIGHTS!!!


Wasn't that awesome Arch?  As you know I am a scarlet and gray fan, but Rutgers?  That was beautiful.  This is why I love college football.  They played with heart, emotion, and dedication.  Half way thru the 4th quarter you could just sense they were going to win.  They refused to be denied!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice job on the deads. And 2 pounds in 2 weeks is good. Keep er up! And 105 for 10 reps on curls is solid as well!


2 lbs in 2 weeks . 

I know what you meant buddy  .


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

Anyhoo, solid curls I like that alot!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> 2 lbs in 2 weeks .
> 
> I know what you meant buddy  .


D'oh, I misread that.  At first I thought you meant 2 lbs on deads in two weeks, so I was confused.  I later realized you meant the weight loss .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2006)

*11/11/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 8

Felt weak.  Same number of reps as usual, but struggled with the last one.

*HS Shoulder Press*
110 x 8
200 x 6
270 x 8

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6

*HS Rows*
100 x 8/8
145 x 5/5
190 x 8/8

Wanted to do some cardio, but had a soccer game to get to and run some errands before the Ohio State game.

Next week is THE game.  GO BUCKEYES!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2006)

*11/12/06*

*Bent Over Row (underhand grip)*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 6

Underhand grip is still new, but after a 'trial' period, I'm going back to a conventional grip. Bothers my elbows and wrists too much.

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 8
495 x 8

*Preacher Curl Machine*
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, cardio program


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2006)

all looking good in here....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2006)

*GO BLUE!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 13, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Bent Over Row (underhand grip)*
> 135 x 8
> 155 x 8
> 205 x 6
> ...



Underhand doesn't bother me.  Have you tried changing the hand spacing?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Underhand doesn't bother me. Have you tried changing the hand spacing?


No doubt, doesn't really matter what the spacing is. I'm double jointed or something, my elbows seem to be 'twisted' when I grip the bar underhand. Feels way more comfortable overhand. I notice the same thing with BB curls.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

Excellent w/o's BRother JD!!! I actually prefer underhand or Dorian Rows myself as the overhand really bother my shoulder, not sure why!!! Keep up the great w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

Those incline presses are pretty damned strong. Always admire those.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2006)

*11/14/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 2

Same workout as last week, and same reps. Trying to lose some weight, so this is a good thing.

*HS Incline*
90 x 8
180 x 8
270 x 10

Changing things up a bit. Saw Arch's 270 x 15 on this, and since I haven't tried this movement in a while, tried to see how close I could come to Arch. As expected Brother Arch smoked me .

*CG Pulldowns*
105 x 8
135 x 8
195 x 6

Done.  Usually do a tricep exercise, but ran out of time tonight.


----------



## Double D (Nov 14, 2006)

Good lookin workout JD.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 15, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Same workout as last week, and same reps. Trying to lose some weight, so this is a good thing.



If you can maintain strength while losing weight, I'd call that a good thing.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2006)

Damn - you are getting your strength back Jersey!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2006)

*TT:* It IS a good thing. Hope I can keep it up!

*YM:* Thanks buddy. I think those RP sets really helped. I need to start that up again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2006)

*11/15/06*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, aerobic program


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

More of these cardio things....whats that? I wanna see some weights. None the less, lookin good. After the holidays I am all over me some cardio.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

Double D said:


> More of these cardio things....whats that? I wanna see some weights.



We be old.  We can't be lifting every day.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh but TT you are a monster!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

old monster?


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

^^ I am not going there ^^


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

but...that would make you....young monster....


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Haha....I would like to be referred to as a monster, but I have a *long *way to go!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

I've seen your numbers, sir...you are on your way!


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Hopefully sooner than later. Whenever I get to that 400bench then I will be a self proclaimed monster......haha....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

405. 4 plates. U CAN DO IT!
I probably could..if/when get my fat ass back into the gym regularly....


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

I am hoping to get there in a year. But thats like 70lbs or so. Now thats a long way to go, but I can do it. As well as yourself. You know you arent gettin any younger. And thats what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

don't remind me..I've got a.....<hack..cough...> decade on you, young grass hopper...


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Thats right you do....haha.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

zip it, sonny!


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

bwawawawaaa....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2006)

You guys can't even hold.... well, uh, TT's jock strap.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2006)

*11/16/06*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
355 x 3

Still moving up... I usually go from from 225 to 275, then my top set. Tonight I jumped to 315, then my top set. Felt harder, but I guess it should.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 8
210 x 8
255 x 18

Ouch.

*DB Curls*
30's x 8/8
40's x 8/8
50's x 9/9

Mind was not on the workout. Been involved with getting a new car, and crap at work, so I wasn't as focused as usual.

BUT I am still focused on OSU/Michigan this Saturday  

*GO BUCKEYES!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 16, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/16/06*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Well done, JD.  If you're trying to max out, I think that you can skip that set at 185 now.  With you being able to rep 355, the sets at 135 and 225 are warmups.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree with ya TT, but then again I dont. I think if your body is saying go ahead and do another really light set and need some more warmups then go for it, otherwise TT is right. However I always do 185 also, haha.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree, that weight is pretty submaximal for you IMO.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> You guys can't even hold.... well, uh, TT's jock strap.


that just painted a REALLY disturbing pic in my head, thank you...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2006)

One more day


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

You forgot to add Go Blue!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> You forgot to add Go Blue!



*GO BLUE*

(he likes it when I do this in his journal)


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Gotta pull for Ohio St. on this one. I hate this cousin I got and hes been a huge Michigan fan forever. And I used to always rub it in about Florida St. being there every year. Well now the tables are turned and I just dont want to see them win it all.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 17, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> *GO BLUE*
> 
> (he likes it when I do this in his journal)



OK then.


*GO BLUE*


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent w/o Brother JD, BIG game tomorrow!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2006)

... and Bo has to go and pass away. I swear he did it on purpose to rally the troops.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/16/06*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Nice wo JD,

Better be focused when messing with that much weight !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Nice wo JD,
> 
> Better be focused when messing with that much weight !


Ha ha, that's for sure


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2006)

Normally I would say _'How about them Buckeyes!!!'_. Instead I am going to say, how about that game! Awesome 1 vs 2 matchup. Definitely lived up to the hype.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2006)

*11/18/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 4
205 x 9

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 5
165 x 8

Been slacking on these, and I definitely felt weaker. No rest for the wicked....

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5

*Front Pulldowns (regular grip)*
90 x 8
135 x 8
165 x 8

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program, 25 minutes


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Always strong inclines buddy. I like it.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother JD!!! Fantastic game today too, wasn't it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

what he said!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Normally I would say _'How about them Buckeyes!!!'_. Instead I am going to say, how about that game! Awesome 1 vs 2 matchup. Definitely lived up to the hype.



I'm hoping for a rematch.   I have to root for ND against SC


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2006)

*11/19/06*

*Elliptical machine:  *38 minutes, cardio program


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm hoping for a rematch. I have to root for ND against SC


I bet you do .

At first I thought Michigan should get the nod, but then a OSU/Michigan matchup would mean Saturday's game was absolutely meaningless.  Even Bo said in a radio program before his death that a repeat matchup in Tempe would be unfair to the winner, and I agree with that.  Plus, most people around the country would like to see how OSU would matchup against USC.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I bet you do .
> 
> At first I thought Michigan should get the nod, but then a OSU/Michigan matchup would mean Saturday's game was absolutely meaningless.  Even Bo said in a radio program before his death that a repeat matchup in Tempe would be unfair to the winner, and I agree with that.  Plus, most people around the country would like to see how OSU would matchup against USC.



It all depends on if you want to see the best two teams play  I have a funny feeling "politics" will play a big part in "who goes".  There is a LOT OF MONEY at stake.  Also there is still a lot of football to be played.

I think USC is going to lose to ND so ..........would you send ND over UM???

I hope not     Not after the whiping that took place in South Bend.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Whats up BRother JD!!! Hope your weekend went Great!!!


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Well I dont think that Michigan will get the nod on this one. I believe it will be USC. Although if I am not mistaken I saw the bcs and it showed Michigan at 2 still.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> It all depends on if you want to see the best two teams play  I have a funny feeling "politics" will play a big part in "who goes". There is a LOT OF MONEY at stake. Also there is still a lot of football to be played.
> 
> I think USC is going to lose to ND so ..........would you send ND over UM???
> 
> I hope not  Not after the whiping that took place in South Bend.


It's a tough call, and I understand Blue's argument. But look at it this way. If Michigan gets the nod, and wins, both teams are 1-1 head to head, but they would win the National Championship. In this case Ohio State HAS to beat Michigan TWICE to win the Nat'l Championship, but Michigan only has to go 1 and 1. How is that fair? Michigan had their chance, and played an awesome game, but OSU won.

One thing IS for sure. If it is a Ohio State/Michigan matchup, and the Buckeyes win again, it's bye-bye Lloyd Carr. It's one thing to go 1-5 against OSU during Tressell's reign, but quite another to lose to them twice in the same year.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

Exactly what I said JD. I made that point last night. I said why was that game so important if they are going to play again and this time its for real. It was like the last game was a practice game.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> It's a tough call, and I understand Blue's argument. But look at it this way. If Michigan gets the nod, and wins, both teams are 1-1 head to head, but they would win the National Championship. In this case Ohio State HAS to beat Michigan TWICE to win the Nat'l Championship, but Michigan only has to go 1 and 1. How is that fair? Michigan had their chance, and played an awesome game, but OSU won.
> 
> One thing IS for sure. If it is a Ohio State/Michigan matchup, and the Buckeyes win again, it's bye-bye Lloyd Carr. It's one thing to go 1-5 against OSU during Tressell's reign, but quite another to lose to them twice in the same year.



I wouldn't say bye bye to Carr.   It's Troy Smith's athletic ablility that has killed Carr over the last three years.   I'm glad he's going to the NFL  

Go ND!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> It's Troy Smith's athletic ablility that has killed Carr over the last three years. I'm glad he's going to the NFL


 That's for sure. Hopefully the alum will agree. Next year OSU is going to be weak at the QB position. They are losing both Smith and Zwick, and have to use an unproven QB with virtually no game experience.

Henne is no pushover either. A rocket of an arm!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2006)

*11/21/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 6

*HS Incline Press*
90 x 5
180 x 8
270 x 5
320 x 5

*Tricep Pushdowns*
50 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice Jersey !!  Those HS are getting up there.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2006)

looking solid to me JD


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother JD, hope you have a Fantastic Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2006)

G-Dawg, Trips and Arch.... You guys have a wonderful Thanksgiving celebration! Pig out boyz!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2006)

*11/22/06*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 2

Took everyone's advice and dropped the 185 warm up. Been increasing 10 lbs every week on the top x 3 set, but finally stalled at 2 this week. _Pretty sure _I could have done another, but as I said before, Jersey respects the deadlift. Form probably would have sucked. Maybe next week. Still feel good about this because they came up fairly quick and my form was good.

*Leg Extensions*
150 x 8
215 x 8
255 x 17

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 11

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, cardio program


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> G-Dawg, Trips and Arch.... You guys have a wonderful Thanksgiving celebration! Pig out boyz!




Hey , You don't have to tell me twice !!
And great wo. Nice curls


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

u did 255 on a seated...leg extension? HOLY Shamolies!
I've never been past 150...someone told me that leg ext. have the biggest 'shearing' force on your knees....so, don't go too heavy...


everything lookin' strong, sir!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> u did 255 on a seated...leg extension? HOLY Shamolies!
> I've never been past 150...someone told me that leg ext. have the biggest 'shearing' force on your knees


255 on this leg extension, might be like 150 on the one you use. It's hard to compare strength on machines that use pulleys.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey Jersey.....Have a nice Turkey day


----------



## Double D (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice workouts JD. HS Inclines are fantastic. And a happy thanksgiving to ya.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother JD!!! Hope your Thanksgiving was GREAT my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you boyz, hope you had a great one too!

No workout today, unless you count raking leaves for FOUR hours


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> No workout today, unless you count raking leaves for FOUR hours



Delts and forearms?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2006)

... and most definitely the spinal erectors.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2006)

*11/25/06*


*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5 (and a half) 
205 x 8

Failed at 6, and it wasn't close.  I'm thinking the leaf raking marathon zapped my strength a bit today (seems like a good excuse)

*Seated Military Press* 
115 x 5
155 x 9
25 sec RP
155 x 3
25 sec RP
155 x 1

The return of JerseyCrapp!  I missed it, but then again I didn't miss it  

*CG Bench*
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 8
25 sec RP
205 x 3
25 sec RP
205 x 1

*HS Front Pulldowns*
100 x 8
160 x 5
200 x 8
25 sec RP
200 x 4
25 sec RP
200 x 2

*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes, cardio program


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2006)

"Jersey-Crapp" looks tough!!  Are you still training with your stepson?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2006)

That workout looks like crapp.  

Four hours of doing physical labor that you're not accustomed to would surely have a detrimental effect.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2006)

Excellent w/o BRother JD, and I agree with Brother Triple, 4 hrs. would DEFINATLY have an efect on ya, lookin strong my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

can ya get a mower w/ a mulcher attachment? 

Nice workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

That wo looked pretty tuff, leaf raking or not !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> "Jersey-Crapp" looks tough!! Are you still training with your stepson?


Nope.  He is more interested in school.  Can you imagine that?  Kids these days .  Next summer, he will be back at it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

*AA and GW:*  Yeah that leaf raking sucks ass  .   Thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> can ya get a mower w/ a mulcher attachment?


A regular mulching mower does the job up to a point, but my leaves are about a 3"-12" high over .25 acre.  A riding mower with that attachment would work great, but overkill for my size lot.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2006)

*11/26/06*

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 8
500 x 6

*SLDL*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 6

Haven't done these in a while. Why, I'm not sure. Always liked this movement. Felt good.

*Hyperextensions*
+55 x 12
+55 x 12

*Ab Crunch Machine*
12
12

Gym got a new crunch machine. I know, I hate ab machines also. This one however, really worked the lower abs. I likey.

*Preacher Curl Machine*
50 x 8
70 x 8
100 x 9
22 sec RP
100 x 4
22 sec RP
100 x 2

*Elliptical Machine*
35 minutes, cardio program


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 26, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Brother JD, love the SLDL's myself!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 26, 2006)

now thats what i call variety !

100 lb preacher curls , Damn !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o Brother JD, love the SLDL's myself!!!


I know all about your 390 lb SLDL's Arch.  Holy Crap!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> 100 lb preacher curls , Damn !


It was a machine, no biggie  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 27, 2006)

Is that an AB EXERCISE in your journal ????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/26/06*
> Haven't done these in a while. Why, I'm not sure. Always liked this movement. Felt good.


'cause you are mooning 1/2 the gym?


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Whats up JD hows the fat loss going?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Is that an AB EXERCISE in your journal ????


D'oh!  How did you know I'm using a Denise Austin special?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> 'cause you are mooning 1/2 the gym?


And sometimes venting  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats up JD hows the fat loss going?


 Sort of stalled because I've been slacking. Haven't gained anything, but haven't lost anything either....


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Well Holidays are upon us, so if its all staying the same you are doing a fine job!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2006)

*11/29/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

*HS Incline Press*
180 x 8
230 x 5
290 x 8
25 sec RP
290 x 3
25 sec RP
290 x 1

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
120 x 5
165 x 10
25 sec RP
165 x 5
25 sec RP
165 x 3

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 8
70 x 10
25 sec RP
70 x 5
25 sec RP
70 x 3

Forgot how much I liked JerseyCrapp .  It seems to build strength and endurance at the same time.  Plus, you can get a wo over quickly.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice !!

How quick is quick ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2006)

It was around 35 minutes


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2006)

Pretty quik !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2006)

*11/30/06*


*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
295 x 1
345 x 1
405 x 1  
*395 x 1 PR* 

I don't think I have ever been so dejected posting a current PR.  Really thought I would nail 405, but if anything, the last time I attempted it was more solid.  Got it going just fine, sticking about 8-10" off the floor.  Good news is I DID get 395, 10 lbs better then the last time I maxed.   My boyz are having a comp for 500, and my pussy ass can't get 400 .

*BB Curl*
45 x 8
65 x 5
85 x 5
110 x 9
25 sec RP
110 x 3
25 sec RP
110 x 2

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 8
160 x 5
255 x 18


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

Its ok JD dont get so down on yourself! You will do fine and your deads will go up, I promise!


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

Thats what I thought also JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2006)

That's DD.  I will get it.  Just not blessed with pulling power.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2006)

Way to go JD  

Whats a PR ? LOL  Its been sooooo long since I've posted one I almost forgot.

Congrats bud


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 30, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/30/06*
> 
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> ...


 
yeah, you're a pussy ass alright, deadlifting 395 pounds at the age of 50, sure, whatever.... 

Let's put it this way, we are all anywhere from 15-25 years younger than you. think of it like inflation, only reversed....the younger you are, the more you *should* lift. So you are probably stronger than 95% of all the people your age, is that something to be ashamed of???
We may only be stronger than say 85-90% of the people OUR age.  So you my friend are probably ahead of the game, in some sick, twisted, made up illogical way, hehe.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, you're a pussy ass alright, deadlifting 395 pounds at the age of 50, sure, whatever....
> 
> Let's put it this way, we are all anywhere from 15-25 years younger than you. think of it like inflation, only reversed....the younger you are, the more you *should* lift. So you are probably stronger than 95% of all the people your age, is that something to be ashamed of???
> We may only be stronger than say 85-90% of the people OUR age.  So you my friend are probably ahead of the game, in some sick, twisted, made up illogical way, hehe.



Yeah - What he said ^.      You are probably stronger than 99% of the people 50 and over


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guy..... but I want those 8 plates!    I guess I should look at it like only 10 more lbs.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guy..... but I want those 8 plates!    I guess I should look at it like only 10 more lbs.



You'll get it next time..........


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2006)

Damn, your really looking strong in here Jersey! Looks like I have some major catch up to play. As far as the Deads, it's been my experience it's all dependent on the day and how you feel. My PR would fluctuate based on a number of factors so don't let it get you down buddy.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guy..... but I want those 8 plates!    I guess I should look at it like only 10 more lbs.



exactly, look at it like it's only 10 pathetic little more pounds, don't look at it as 405, just think about that 10 pounds.  Psyche yourself up for it, you know you did 395, so you KNOW you should kill those extra 10 pounds.

I would be willing to bet that the next time you do deads for a max you will get 405.  It's a no brainer, so don't worry bout it


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/30/06*
> 
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> ...



  Good going, JD.  I guess one's outlook depends if you're a glass-half-full or glass-half-empty kind of person.  I prefer to be glass-half-full, so I think congratulations are in order.

Also, the fact that you had the 405 moving is a good sign.


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Try to incorporate some speed deads? Alot of people think these really help. Personally I think it is reps around 3 that make those deads jump. Good luck JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you all for the support!  Ignore me.  I was just disappointed and felt down.  I WILL get it eventually.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2006)

Double D said:


> Try to incorporate some speed deads? Alot of people think these really help. Personally I think it is reps around 3 that make those deads jump. Good luck JD!


Yeah me too DD. Never been a fan of speed work, except for maybe squats. When I tried Westside box squats is what really improved my squat.

I have been working up to sets of 3 on the deadlift for several weeks, and have been increasing every week. I thought I was ready for 405, especially because I rack pulled 415 (bar 6" off floor). But enough about my ass, I need to do some updates in my boyz journals!


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow I would figure if you got a rack pull up then you should get the 400 off the floor! I have never did a rack pull, always right off the floor for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2006)

*12/02/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 10
225 x 7

*HS Shoulder Press*
90 x 8
180 x 5
200 x 12
25 sec RP
200 x 5 
25 sec RP
200 x 3

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
215 x 7
25 sec RP
215 x 3
25 sec RP
215 x 1

*HS Front Pulldown*
100 x 8
160 x 5
220 x 8
25 sec RP
220 x 5
25 sec RP
220 x 3

*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes, cardio program


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 2, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thank you all for the support!  Ignore me.  I was just disappointed and felt down.  I WILL get it eventually.



That's what we're here for.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm.............Did you see USC lost ?

Can you say - REMATCH  ??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hmmmmmmmm.............Did you see USC lost ?
> 
> Can you say - REMATCH ??


Not so fast.... Florida might sneek in there. We'll find out tonight!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not so fast.... Florida might sneek in there. We'll find out tonight!



They better not...........I'm ready to book my flight to AZ


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey, can I come?  Had not thought about it (and I probably can't afford it especially before Xmas), but could you imagine Yellowmoomba and JD going to the game together?  That would would be awesome!

The word on the street is Florida is in though....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

*12/3/06*

*Elliptical Machine*
35 minutes, cardio program

Tried a LifeFitness leg press machine my wife uses. Just for fun did a couple of warm up sets, then did the stack for 15 reps  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 3, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey, can I come?  Had not thought about it (and I probably can't afford it especially before Xmas), but could you imagine Yellowmoomba and JD going to the game together?  That would would be awesome!
> 
> The word on the street is Florida is in though....



That would be fun.........I'm hearing the same Florida BS!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like Florida has beaten Arkansas bad enough to overtake Michigan. Wow Michigan is getting the shaft.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't agree.  Florida won the SEC, considered by most to be the toughest in the nation.  Michigan didn't even win their own conference and had every opportunity to go to the title game IF they beat Ohio State.... which they did not. Michigan had their chance, and because USC lost, set up Florida with a win over Arkansas for a title bid.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Makes sense, its just tough to stick Michigan in the back seat since they only lost to the #1 ranked team. Its not like they lost to Illinois or anything ya know?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2006)

Michigan is going to play USC in the Rose Bowl.  Not exactly back seat


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Ya I know, but its not a national championship either. So what happens if Florida wins and Michigan wins? Do they split the national title?


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2006)

What's football?


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I think its a form of Asian fetish....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's my question to ponder:
In the NFL, NBA, Boxing....they have the title of: WOLD CHAMPION...
yet...these teams don't compete internationally...
True; World Champions sounds snazzier than National Champions...but it's a fallacy. Isn't it? I mean, at least....hockey...we at least play Canadian teams...


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

I know I always thought that to....but Amercians believe we are the world....we are so cocky.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

there is that...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Here's my question to ponder:
> In the NFL, NBA, Boxing....they have the title of: WOLD CHAMPION...
> yet...these teams don't compete internationally...
> True; World Champions sounds snazzier than National Champions...but it's a fallacy. Isn't it? I mean, at least....hockey...we at least play Canadian teams...


The one that gets me is the "World Series", although there are several countries that play baseball.  At least college football just calls it the "National Championship".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Go Buckeyes!!  Beat the sh*t out of FL!!!


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

I am playing devils advacate on this one, I will be routing for the Gators...Even though I have always hated them since I have always been a huge noles fan!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I am playing devils advacate on this one, I will be routing for the Gators...Even though I have always hated them since I have always been a huge noles fan!



Care to put a wager on the game ???


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

What are we talkin? No money its around xmas time and I have had to call off for the past 3 days because of ice and snow...got anything else in mind.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> What are we talkin? No money its around xmas time and I have had to call off for the past 3 days because of ice and snow...got anything else in mind.



Hmmmmmmmmmm.....I only thinkin' a $10 bet but I'm open to other ideas...


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Have to do some thinkin. I have not seen florida play but 1 game this year. So I am not real confident.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> A bottle of protien powder?



Thats more than 10 bucks.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Have to do some thinkin. I have not seen florida play but 1 game this year. So I am not real confident.



They looked good on Saturday


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm gonna side w/ Moomba on this one...
Go Buckeyes! 
Let's get crazy! Let's get NUTS!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Thats more than 10 bucks.....


go big, or go home, son!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I'm gonna side w/ Moomba on this one...
> Go Buckeyes!
> Let's get crazy! Let's get NUTS!



 I'm trying to make $10.........shhhh


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm only asking for a mere....35% split....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Go Buckeyes!! Beat the sh*t out of FL!!!


I just said this in another thread..... IF Michigan rolls over USC, AND Ohio State loses in a unimpressive effort to Florida by a few points, don't you think Blue may wind up winning the Nat'l Championship?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be routing for Michigan against USC btw.  Can't have a Pac 10 team beating our boyz!


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Its hard to tell, but they have kinda put the title on that game the national championship game. So I am doubting this is goin to happen.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Its hard to tell, but they have kinda put the title on that game the national championship game. So I am doubting this is goin to happen.


You might be right about that D. I'm old school and no matter what the bowl game and the rankings, they still came out with new rankings. With the BCS maybe it is a done deal. Winner is 1, loser is 2.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Damned old BCS so many controversies! Oh well wouldnt be the same without it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah a playoff system would make everything so cut and dry.  It is sort of fun to have the controversy .


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2006)

Whats up BRother JD!!! Go Buckeyes!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Whats up BRother JD!!! Go Buckeyes!!!


Hey Arch!  Whaddup with you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2006)

*12/05/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 9

*HS Incline Press*
170 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 8
300 x 8

*DB Tri Ext*
25 x 8/8
35 x 8/8
40 x 6/6

*Pec Deck Flye*
90 x 15
120 x 12
135 x 10

Talked in the gym wayyyy too much about the BCS garbage.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/05/06*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Looks short and to the point


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Where ya been JD. I havent seen ya around much?!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Arch! Whaddup with you?


No JD...Whaddup with you?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2006)

He must be out buying us all Christmas gifts


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother JD!!! Congrats on your boy winnin the Heismann too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother JD!!! Congrats on your boy winnin the Heismann too!!!




Thats JD's son


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

Double D said:


> Where ya been JD. I havent seen ya around much?!


Just taking a much needed break... and shopping for a hi-def LCD flat panel for my, er I mean a family xmas present.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> No JD...Whaddup with you?


Took a break... but will be back in the gym tomorrow night .  Thanks for asking Burner!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


No snow here Trips.... it was in the low 60s today  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> He must be out buying us all Christmas gifts


And yours is an Ohio State number 10 jersey, buddy  .

I still can't get over how cute your avi is.  She is a sweetheart.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o BRother JD!!! Congrats on your boy winnin the Heismann too!!!


He deserved it, really.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:


> Thats JD's son


I wish!  I probably could be retiring about now  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2006)

*12/12/06*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
135 x 10
165 x 6
175 x 4

*One Arm Tri Ext*
25 x 10/10
35 x 8/8
40 x 6/6

*Wide Front Pulldowns*
75 x 8
120 x 8
135 x 8
165 x 8

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 10
70 x 10

How sweet it is!  Weighed myself and see I have lost a few more lbs.  Down to 229 from a high of 241 a couple of months back.  About 10-15 lbs weaker also.  Oh well.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> How sweet it is!




To be loved by you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2006)

Something like that.... but I was thinking more along the classic Jackie Gleason line.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Something like that.... but I was thinking more along the classic Jackie Gleason line.



ah.....I was thinking James Taylor.....that's Sweet Baby James to you though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Dec 12, 2006)

noice benching


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice MP's !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/12/06*
> 
> How sweet it is!  Weighed myself and see I have lost a few more lbs.  Down to 229 from a high of 241 a couple of months back.  About 10-15 lbs weaker also.  Oh well.



Nice work Slim!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Something like that.... but I was thinking more along the classic Jackie Gleason line.





P-funk said:


> ah.....I was thinking James Taylor.....that's Sweet Baby James to you though.



My first thought was Jackie Gleason, too.  We're showing our age, JD.  

P, do you know who Jackie Gleason is?


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Down to 229! Fantastic work. Sorry I havent been around much lately. I need to keep up more. What weight you shootin for JD?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> My first thought was Jackie Gleason, too. We're showing our age, JD.
> 
> P, do you know who Jackie Gleason is?


To the moon, Alice!


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2006)

Am I missing something. Where in the hell has he been?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> My first thought was Jackie Gleason, too.  We're showing our age, JD.
> 
> P, do you know who Jackie Gleason is?



yes, I know who Jackie Gleason is.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 22, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> My first thought was Jackie Gleason, too.  We're showing our age, JD.
> 
> P, do you know who Jackie Gleason is?



She won the triple jump, correct?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> Am I missing something. Where in the hell has he been?


Still here buddy, and working out.  Just slacking on the posting.

Bought that hi def panel as a family xmas present, and watching shows instead of being online  .


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2006)

now...just route the pc thru that new snazzy TV and you'll be 'cookin' with crisco, then!
YEAH!
Wassup, JD!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still here buddy, and working out.  Just slacking on the posting.
> 
> Bought that hi def panel as a family xmas present, and watching shows instead of being online  .



Do you have "Any Given Sunday"??  Watch it on High Def and Surround Sound 

Have a great Christmas Jersey !


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Jersey!


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

So you got any workouts to post?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2006)

Are you still watching movies ??


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 28, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you still watching movies ??



  good one


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

I dont get it. He used to be the one you could count on to be here post whoring his ass off, well him, trips, and Burner. And now its Trips and Burner.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> He used to be the one you could count on to be here post whoring his ass off...


Post whoring? You have as many posts in less then a year, then I have in 
3-1/2 years.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Still alive and well everyone! Some of you that have known me for awhile, know that I sometimes take a hiatus from posting. Belated Merry Christmas to everyone, hope Santa was good to you and yours.

Just so you won't think I've been totally slacking, here is my last wo.

*12/28/06*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 3
Took a break from deads, and I felt it. I wanted to ease back into it, and the last set was not easy.

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 10

*Hyperextensions*
+50 x 10
+50 x 10
+50 x 10

*Barbell Curls*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 5
105 x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 10
90 x 10
105 x 8

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program, 30 minutes
Appears I gained 4-5 lbs in the last week, so I need to step up the cardio. 

I turned 51 on December 24th. I got a email from IronMag saying Happy BD, but it didn't show on the bar at the bottom. Maybe Rob is trying to tell me something  .


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> I turned 51 on December 24th. I got a email from IronMag saying Happy BD, but it didn't show on the bar at the bottom. Maybe Rob is trying to tell me something  .



That's odd.  I didn't get any email from IronMag, but my name did appear on the forum page.  

Anyway, happy belated birthday JD.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 29, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still alive and well everyone! Some of you that have known me for awhile, know that I sometimes take a hiatus from posting.



I thought you might have gotten side-tracked with all the college football bowl games.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Bday Jersey!!   I still hope to be at it in 15 years - when I'm your age     I'm impressed by the weights you are throwing around ! 

Keep at it Kid


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes yes you are right, I am much more of a whore then yourself, but is this a bad thing?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I thought you might have gotten side-tracked with all the college football bowl games.


That too .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Happy Bday Jersey!! I still hope to be at it in 15 years - when I'm your age  I'm impressed by the weights you are throwing around !
> 
> Keep at it Kid


Thanks man.  I know your competitive spirit and at my age, you'll probably be pulling even bigger weights then you are now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yes yes you are right, I am much more of a whore then yourself, but is this a bad thing?


  No it's not DD.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

A few more posts then you will catch me again.


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2006)

hey you still on a cut?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> hey you still on a cut?


  

No, but I will be soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2006)

Got any bowl predictions ???

UM 27 - USC 17

OSU 31 - FL 17


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> Got any bowl predictions ???
> 
> UM 27 - USC 17
> 
> OSU 31 - FL 17


UM 34 - USC 31

OSU 31 - FL 24


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2006)

Funny I didn't look at your picks.  We both picked 31 pts for OSU.

Wouldn't you hate to be Minnesota today?  Unbelievable.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2006)

*12/30/06*

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 7
205 x 8

*CG Bench*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 5

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
105 x 5
165 x 10
165 x 9

*One Arm Tri Extensions*
25 x 8/8
30 x 8/8
35 x 9/9

Short and sweet.  Walked dog for 45 minutes.


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Those inclines are still very strong. Nice indeedy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Funny I didn't look at your picks.  We both picked 31 pts for OSU.
> 
> Wouldn't you hate to be Minnesota today?  Unbelievable.



No doubt........The Big 10 isn't doing too well.  Iowa lost yesterday too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:


> No doubt........The Big 10 isn't doing too well. Iowa lost yesterday too


Guess Blue and the Scarlet and Gray are going to have to fix that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 31, 2006)

*12/30/06*

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program, 45 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Happy New Year, JD!


A belated thanks Burner  .


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

So sorry I missed your Birthday my Friend, hope you had a Great one and Fantastic Holiday(s)!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2007)

*1/04/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 9
225 x 7

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8

*Pec Deck Flyes*
75 x 15
105 x 12
135 x 10

*One Arm Tricep Extensions*
25 x 9/9
30 x 9/9
35 x 9/9

*WG Front Pulldowns*
105 x 8
150 x 12
150 x 11

Been slacking, but strength hasn't suffered too bad. Must be that extra weight I put on during the holidays  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2007)

Archangel said:


> hope you had a Great one and Fantastic Holiday(s)!!!


You too Brother Arch!


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey JD is your bench and incline numbers pretty damn close or is it just me?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey JD is your bench and incline numbers pretty damn close or is it just me?


It's not you .

If I incline press fresh, I'm within a couple reps of my flat bench.  I've always been that way.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 5, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother JD!!! Go BUCKEYES!!!


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

Thats so odd to me. Oh well atleast you have something strong, my damned bench is going down!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats so odd to me. Oh well atleast you have something strong, my damned bench is going down!


So either my incline is strong, or my flat bench is weak, lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2007)

*1/6/07*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 9

Usually do sets of 3, but was in the mood to go higher rep.  Felt good.  As always, did a series of 9 singles.

*HS Row*
100 x 6/6
145 x 6/6
170 x 8/8

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 6
85 x 6
105 x 9

*Hyperextensions*
+50 x 12
+50 x 12
+50 x 12

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12

Walk 2 miles, 28:25


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2007)

*1/7/07*

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 7

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6

*Machine Shoulder Press*
80 x 8
120 x 8
170 x 8

New machine, had to check it out 

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 15

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 15
30's x 15

Walk 2 miles, 28:06

Now back to the Eagles/Giants game!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 7, 2007)

Your shoulders should be well fried after that workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

JD is back in da hizzle!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice work!    Looks like you hit it pretty hard this weekend 

How'd you like the Giants/Eagles game?   I was rooting for the Eagles.   I really don't like Eli - he seems like a cry baby.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent w/o's my Friend!!! Hope all is well Brother JD, Go BUCKEYES!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey guys.... 

Oh that hurt , the Gators kicked my boyz ass, and I got to see it in crystal clear high definition.  Gotta give credit to Florida... 

Least the Eagles are still alive.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2007)

*1/11/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 9
225 x 9

*HS Incline Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 10

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 12
70 x 8
60 x 10

Hadn't done these in awhile.  Was surprised at how weak I felt.  I know these are just a candy store movement, still surprised.

*Pec Dec Flye*
70 x 15
95 x 12
120 x 10

*HS Decline Press (Machine)*
140 x 12

Done immediately after the flyes.  This hurt


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! Nothing is a run of the mill candy store exercise if done right, and no doubt you do them right!!! Sorr about the Buckeyes, I was bummed too!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! Nothing is a run of the mill candy store exercise if done right, and no doubt you do them right!!! Sorr about the Buckeyes, I was bummed too!!!


You always say the right things Brother Arch


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

the incline BP went up a rep! PROGRESS!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 12, 2007)

I wouldn't call rope pushdowns candy store either.  It's one of my favorite variations _because_ it's not.  Nice work, JD.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You always say the right things Brother Arch



Thank you my Friend, I try!!! Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 12, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/11/07*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 225 x 9
> ...



That's some nice pressing there, JD!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

Where you be JD?


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I bet hes been running marathons and cant find time to get back to the luxuries of sitting around a bag full of potato chips and racking up his post numbers!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for bumping guys..... It's nice to be missed.  

Been working out, but slacking at the same time.  Very busy at work and working late.  Boss is on pregnancy leave, so Jersey is doing the work of two people..... and it gets very stressful at times.  Still working out, just not as much, and not as motivated.  Strength has dropped, but not too bad.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2007)

*1/27/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 13
225 x 8

*HS Incline*
200 x 8
290 x 8

*BTNP*
95 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 7

Haven't done behind the necks for a long time. Felt awkward and didn't feel good on my shoulders. Will stick with mils to the front.

*CG Pushups*
25
22

Reps to failure.

Walk 2 miles in 28:15. Then took dog for a walk.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 27, 2007)

Oooooooooooh........Pushups

Watch those shoulders big fella!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2007)

*1/28/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3

Haven't been doing deads consistently.... and it felt like it.  Easy does it.

*HS Pulldown*
100 x 10
160 x 8
200 x 8

*HS Rows*
65 x 10/10
100 x 8/8
145 x 10/10

One arm at a time.

*BB Curls*
45 x 10
65 x 8
85 x 13

*Hyperextensions*
+50 x 12
+50 x 12
+50 x 12

*Crunches*
25
25

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio Program, 30 minutes

Stretch for 5 minutes


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Numbers have fallen, but lets get that confidence back up and lets hit er hard for the times you have to get some workouts in. Nice to have ya back JD.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey JD! at leastyouv'e bene going! Keep it positive!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2007)

Keep that chin up and heart light my Friend!!! Good lookin w/o's imo!!! I agree with the Presses behind the neck, they just SHRED my shoulder!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/27/07*
> 
> *BTNP*
> 95 x 10
> ...



I'm not a big fan of those or upright rows.  Between the two of them I messed up my shoulders.  It's militaries or DB raises only for me now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2007)

*1/31/06*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 8 (last rep barely)

Hadn't done inclines in awhile, so very happy with this.

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
260 x 6, rest 20 sec, then 190 x 8

*Pec Deck Flyes*
105 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 8

In and out in 30 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Jersey ...........  Inclines are looking strong


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Brother JD, Great w/o my Friend!!! Excellent Inclines!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2007)

*2/3/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Did each rep with a slow neg, and last rep with a distinct pause (except for last set). Used slightly wider grip then usual.

*HS Incline*
110 x 6
200 x 6
300 x 6

*Front Raises*
25 x 8/8
30 x 8/8
35 x 8/8

*Side Laterals*
20's x 15
25's x 15

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 12
60 x 10
60 x 9

Pause at the bottom and contract for each rep

Walk 2 miles, didn't time.

In case anyone notices, I didn't post my last workout.  Forget the exact details


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Lookin good my Friend!!! How do you like the Hammer equipment???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey Arch!  I really like the HS incline and row machines.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2007)

Seems to be more volume than what you usually do.  Change in routine?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Seems to be more volume than what you usually do. Change in routine?


Yes, at least for now.

I always liked higher volume, but in the last couple of years, the chronic elbow couldn't take it.  The 'one' max set to failure has worked very well for me.  But lately the elbow has felt great, so I'm attemping higher volume.  The plan is a 5 x 5 for a few weeks, 3 x 3 for two weeks, then a max type BP deal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

Good deal.  As for the elbow problems, is it one or two exercises in particular that cause it to hurt, or all of them?  I know for me, trying to do skullcrushers with too much weight kills the elbows, but none of the other exercises hurt it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Good deal. As for the elbow problems, is it one or two exercises in particular that cause it to hurt, or all of them? I know for me, trying to do skullcrushers with too much weight kills the elbows, but none of the other exercises hurt it.


I would say most exercises bother it, especially heavy presses, and any tricep extension, etc.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2007)

*2/5/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
325 x 3

*Leg Press*
315 x 8
405 x 10

Knee kept cracking with each rep, decided to cut it short.  Felt uncomfortable afterward.

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 10

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
105 x 8
165 x 8

*HS Pulldowns*
120 x 8
160 x 8
200 x 6


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2007)

Managed not to get to the gym Tuesday thru Friday. Either a committment or working late  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Managed not to get to the gym Tuesday thru Friday. Either a committment or working late  .



Sounds like me    Sometimes a few days off is a blessing in disguise - it adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sometimes a few days off is a blessing in disguise



In that case Burner must be the most blessed person here at IM.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2007)

Excellent w/o my Friend, and I agree with BRother Triple too, time off, be it planned or forced is a GODsend sometimes!!!
Hope the knee is okay!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> In that case Burner must be the most blessed person here at IM.


----------



## Double D (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like the volume on deads are nice and low.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2007)

*2/10/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 4 (and a half )

Arms were shaking bad the last two sets. Lightly touched chest on every rep, even when it got hard, kept the cadence the same. 

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 6
310 x 6

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6

Normally do more then this, but volume proceeding this set was higher then normal.

*Tricep Press Machine*
90 x 15
150 x 12
190 x 10

One of those glitzy machines I have never tried before, but decided to try today. Actually felt fairly effective......

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 15
90 x 13


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2007)

Elbow is feeling it today.  Was fine all day long, but when I woke up this morning, it is aching.  May have to go back to lower volume.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Great w/o, sorry about your elbow my Friend!!! Volume, HMmmmmmmm, you know how I feel about volume, LOL!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2007)

*2/11/07*

*SLDLs*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 4

Been awhile since I did these.  Felt good.

*Leg Press*
225 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15

Going higher reps.  Easier on the knee.

*HS Row*
100 x 8/8
190 x 8/8
215 x 6/6

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 6
85 x 6
110 x 7

*Wide Pulldowns*
75 x 15
120 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 8

Walk two miles


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Great w/o my Friend!!! I always respond better to higher reps on the legs, watch out for the Doms in your wheels now!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2007)

*2/14/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 7 (and a half)

Been slacking on my incline, and it shows. Still happy with 7 reps.

*CG Bench Press*
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 6

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
260 x 6

*Pec Dec Flye*
105 x 8
135 x 8
150 x 8

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 12
60 x 10

Nasty weather here. Ice storm is over, but now the winds pick up and the air temp is around 15 degrees. Yuck.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2007)

How's the elbow after all that pushing ??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2007)

Feels completely normal.  See why I get confused?   Thanks for asking. 

How is Samson doing with Brooke?  GRs are so good with kids, but b4 Brooke, he was your kid.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2007)

Speaking of GRs..... here is a pic of Shelby frolicking in the snow the other day.

View attachment 23643


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice pup.

Here is my guy playing with my neighbours black lab.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> How is Samson doing with Brooke?  GRs are so good with kids, but b4 Brooke, he was your kid.



On that topic Tucker loves the kids but will chew anything related to them or my wife when he gets jealous.  Started with our first.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

We just got about a foot of snow the other day as well. I am craving some warm weather!!!

Oh and love the volume.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Feels completely normal.  See why I get confused?   Thanks for asking.
> 
> How is Samson doing with Brooke?  GRs are so good with kids, but b4 Brooke, he was your kid.



Samson is great with Brooke.  We are watching my sisters GR who is three months old.   He's a lot of fun too.....but he a "chewer"


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Speaking of GRs..... here is a pic of Shelby frolicking in the snow the other day.
> 
> View attachment 23643



Good looking Dog!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nice pup.
> 
> Here is my guy playing with my neighbours black lab.


 
Good looking dog Iain.  My girl needs a playmate, she loves playing with other dogs, but I don't trust the dogparks around here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Samson is great with Brooke. We are watching my sisters GR who is three months old. He's a lot of fun too.....but he a "chewer"


Cool!  I think ALL Goldens at 3 months are chewers


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

How goes it BRother JD!!! Solid w/o my Friend, great lookin dog too!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey JD....still looking strong buddy!!! What kind of a rep cadence are you doing for your Push exercises?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2007)

Archangel said:


> How goes it BRother JD!!! Solid w/o my Friend, great lookin dog too!!!


Hey Arch!  Did you decide on doing PL?


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

JD check his journal. He did decide on it with his own little twist.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey JD....still looking strong buddy!!! What kind of a rep cadence are you doing for your Push exercises?


Thanks Rocco. What's cadence?  

Most of time I really don't pay attention to cadence. Lately on flat bench I have been using a wider then normal grip, and going slower on the eccentric portion, lightly touch, then explode on the concentric.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2007)

*2/17/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 4
250 x 3
250 x 3

Planned on doing 3 sets of 3.  Have no idea why I did 4 on the first set. Up it to 255 next week.

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 10

*Front Raises*
30 x 10/10
35 x 10/10

Did one side at a time

*Pushdowns*
50 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 10

*Rear Lateral Raises*
15's x 12
20's x 12
25's x 12

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program, 30 minutes


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Hows the weight loss been coming along?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2007)

Great w/o Brother JD!!!
Yes I decided, but like Brother D2 said, "with my own twist" LOL!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hows the weight loss been coming along?


It isn't.  Definitely need to focus more on diet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2007)

*2/18/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 6

For now, doing 'maintenance' for deadlifts. Not focusing on this lift for awhile.

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
135 x 5
165 x 8
22 sec rest
165 x 6
22 sec rest 
165 x 3

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 8
190 x 8
255 x 10
22 sec rest
255 x 6
22 sec rest 
255 x 3

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 6
85 x 5
110 x 7

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
105 x 10

*Treadmill*
Walk for 35 minutes, fast pace


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2007)

Great w/o Brother JD!!! Excellent "maintanace" on the Deads and Fantastic curls my Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Foreman sure is running your screen name through the mud elsewhere. If you would like to see it pm me, however all the threads may have been deleted by now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey Foreman sure is running your screen name through the mud elsewhere. If you would like to see it pm me, however all the threads may have been deleted by now.



What's this about?   How can you say a bad thing about Jersey ???


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Not so much saying anything bad about him, but using his name and avatar and being a complete jerkoff. Not to mention e was using Jodi's name as well, but hey thats nothing new. All the threads have been deleted there though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Not so much saying anything bad about him, but using his name and avatar and being a complete jerkoff. Not to mention e was using Jodi's name as well, but hey thats nothing new. All the threads have been deleted there though.


Hahahahhahahaha. I didn't see it, but I love it. Just proves I still get under his skin. Perfect.

Foreman if you see this. 44,000 posts in less then a year and a half and still a fucking LOSER! Go fudge pack your lover between posts dickwipe.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I never had a huge problem with Foreman, but more of the guys who were the ones who would feed off of him. Like Aceshigh just guys like that. Foreman atleast had a useful post now and then. I cant remember to many of the guys that I didnt like, but hey it is a good thing atleast they didnt make an impression. Only reason the asswipe aceshigh made an impression was because he had something to say about the time I got hit by a drunk driver and he thought it was funny. That really showed his charecter.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2007)

You wanna know the main reason I have a 'problem' with Foreman? He sent me this PM after I took exception to a post he made to someone else.  Basically the guy was a newbie and asking a perfectly legit question.  In typical Foreman fashion he ripped him a new one, and I stood up for him.   I'm sure he tried to bully other members the same way. Guess what? I went back at him with a vengence. This was around the time him and Jodi went at it, and she banned his ass. I think he blames me also. You know what? I'm honored to think I helped rid this board of this worthless piece of shit. 




> Originally posted by *Foreman Rules*
> 40,100 posts and only once did I post on any of your 48 pathetic threads....look it up dummy. You are a joke, you offer nothing to this site and I truly have no idea who you are,,,,good job loser. **


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Ya thats a typical post from him. I am not sure why he is like that, but hes a different charecter. He was over at the other site and that site looks to be going down so he had created about 5 different usernames and spammed the board over and over. I mean ya its the internet, but hey still gotta have respect to others. Especially whenever they are asking a serious question.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2007)

Funny, you can tell I didn't make that up. It has Foreskin written all over it . The guy obviously has issues.  Like I said..... LA-WHO-SER.


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Bigger loser Myk or Aceshigh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Bigger loser Myk or Aceshigh?


Honestly, I'm not familiar with either one of them.  I try to stay out of open chat as much as possible.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Bigger loser Myk or Aceshigh?



Myk was pretty cool IMO. I don't really see him as being a follower of Foreman, he had his own thing going on. Smart guy.


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Honestly, I'm not familiar with either one of them.  I try to stay out of open chat as much as possible.



It has its moments.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Myk was pretty cool IMO. I don't really see him as being a follower of Foreman, he had his own thing going on. Smart guy.



No actually you are right there, Acehigh was the one who constantly rode Foremans johnson. I often wondered if they were the same person.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2007)

I hear ya Brother JD, I stay outta open chat as much as possible, I do the journals because everyone in here I deal with are motivational, supportive and Great to converse with!!!

Stay true Brother JD, your one of the main ones that keep it real and a Great place to be!!!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

You said a mouthful there Archie. I love the journals here. Without it I may not even come here. Heck Archie I think you are the one who pointed me to the journals.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2007)

Journals and the New York Yankees, er I mean the Sports forum.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

NY Yanks, Blah.......everytime I think of them I think we need a damn salary cap.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Myk was pretty cool IMO. I don't really see him as being a follower of Foreman, he had his own thing going on. Smart guy.



Definately, I had no problems with Myk but I could not stand Ace.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats right Rocco, I couldnt agree more!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2007)

Alright ladies - enough chatter....Let's see a workout in here


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

Whats up JD?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2007)

Lookie here. My journal got busy 

*2/22/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 4
245 x 4

*HS Shoulder Press*
190 x 8
240 x 8
260 x 6

*CG Bench* 
175 x 15
175 x 12

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 10

*Front Pulldowns*
75 x 15
135 x 15

Had to run. Meeting at the high school for parents of new students. My step kids are starting 9th grade next year.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother JD!!! 9th grade huh??? Good Stuff!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2007)

*2/24/07*

*HS Rows*
55 x 8/8
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
190 x 6/6

*HS Pulldowns*
100 x 8
160 x 8
200 x 8

*Leg Press*
135 x 8
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 10

*Alt DB Curls*
30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 8
45's x 6
50's x 7

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 12
90 x 12

*Treadmill*
Walk/run for 30 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2007)

Good lookin w/o Brother JD, hope the weekend is being GOOD for you my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2007)

*2/25/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3
255 x 3

Started out feeling weak.  You know, one of those days where 135 felt oddly heavy.  Didn't think it was going to be my day of 255 of 3 x 3 (last week did 250 of 3 x 3), but I surprised myself.  Next week, will go up to 260.  These are not ghetto reps, but slow neg, light touch and exploding to the top.

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 8

*Seated Military*
115 x 6
135 x 8
155 x 9

*Tricep Pushdown Machine*
240 x 8
260 x 8
270 x 8 (stack)

270, yeah right.  This is a so called tricep pushdown that is supposed to emulate a dip.  270 is is the stack.  I actually like the feel of this, the arms were shaking and it taxed the CNS.  Of course no balance (stabilizers) required, but not a bad change of pace.

*Walk 2 miles brisk pace....*


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/25/07*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



It's strange how that happens.  Start off thinking no way will you ever get the desired reps, and then next thing you know, you're there.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Weak??? Thats a SOLID w/o Brother JD, way to push through and kick it into Higher gear my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice work Jersey.   There better not be any Ghetto reps in here


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Massive military numbers!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2007)

*TT: *I hope that happens next week also  .

*Arch:* As always man, thank you for pushing me along.

*YM:* Ghetto reps not!  

*DD:* Somehow I think your pre-injury mils were far better then mine. I will peak in your journal to see how that rotator cuff is doing.


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

Still not so hot, but of course the verdict is still out on the old rotator cuff.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

How goes it Brother JD, hope all is well for you and yours my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Started out feeling weak. You know, one of those days where 135 felt oddly heavy.


Th'as kinda how I judge how my impending workout is gonna go. If that 135 is heavy...oohh...crap. Hopfully, the mind will kick in...and can get in gear...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2007)

Failed to post my last workout, busy. Here is tonight's.

*BB Incline Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 3 (and a half )

I used a spotter on the last set, and he had 'happy hands' on the last rep. Don't think I would have got the 4th, but I'll never know.

*CG Bench* 
185 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 5

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 12
60 x 10
60 x 10

*Machine Shoulder Press*
130 x 10
170 x 6

Not Smith machine, but a pulley type. After the pushdowns, fried the tri's.

*Pec Deck Flye*
120 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8

In and out in 45 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Th'as kinda how I judge how my impending workout is gonna go. If that 135 is heavy...oohh...crap. Hopfully, the mind will kick in...and can get in gear...


Isn't that funny how that works?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like your strength is coming back nicely.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice inclines STUD! Pardon my gayness.....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2007)

Excellent Inclines my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend Brother JD!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the kudos boyz!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2007)

*3/03/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 9

*HS Pulldowns*
120 x 8
160 x 8
220 x 8

*CG Pulldowns*
135 x 8
165 x 8
195 x 5

*Leg Press*
135 x 12
225 x 6
315 x 6
405 x 10

Knee is feeling better.  All of these reps were as deep as I could go before hitting my fat gut 

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 6
105 x 10

*Treadmill*
Walk/run for 28 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2007)

*3/04/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 3
225 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 3
260 x 2 (and a half)

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
300 x 7

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
135 x 8
160 x 7

*HS Seated Dip*
150 x 10
240 x 8
260 x 6

Walk 2 miles in 27:45


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice workout JD. 

Hey pick up the pace on those walks. These arent walks on the beach big boy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout JD.
> 
> Hey pick up the pace on those walks. These arent walks on the beach big boy!


A 14:00 minute a mile pace sounds slow, but very few people can 'walk' a mile at that pace.  I know what you mean though.  I *used* to be able to run 10k's at a 6:15 min a mile pace, and did a half marathon averaging just under 7 minute miles.  That was a long time ago though....

The goal now is to keep my heart rate up after a weight workout, and a 14:00 minute mile walking pace has my heart rate steady around 135 bpm which is ideal for a 'fat' burn at my age.

Maybe I should get a NASM  .


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great workouts JD, keep it up.  I couldn't do a 30
minute mile, let alone 14, so keep upt the good work....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 5, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's Brother JD, wish you did live closer, would be fun rippin it up w/ you!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 5, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o's Brother JD, wish you did live closer, would be fun rippin it up w/ you!!!


 
...and it would be fun for me too....writing your workouts I mean, since I can't even spot you two freaking monsters....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2007)

*3/8/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 8 (and a half)
Been doing low reps for awhile, 8 seemed like an endurance event.  Almost got 9.

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 6

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 5
25 sec rp
190 x 8

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
25 sec rp
50 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2007)

Got any new goals Jersey ??



Hope all is well!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 8, 2007)

Great job! Nice shoulder presses.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome w/o Brother JD, lookin good my Friend!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 8, 2007)

Take care JD.  See you in a year or too.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Bodybuilding Health & Fitness Forum - Iron for Life - Straps are for sissies

You should read through this iteration  

It got me banned..... twice.  It was so worth it though


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2007)

Luke95 said:


> Bodybuilding Health & Fitness Forum - Iron for Life - Straps are for sissies
> 
> You should read through this iteration
> 
> It got me banned..... twice. It was so worth it though


 
Lucky Luke, what are you instigating over at that other place..?

Hey JD, checking in with you, workout looks wicked...the only comparison that we have are when I compare my manly workouts to your rest days.  Once I compare workout with workout, I mine looks like what a 14 year old girl might do (not trying to disparage 14 year old girs, but you get my gist)...


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey JD how are you buddy?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o's Brother JD, wish you did live closer, would be fun rippin it up w/ you!!!


I would be honored to work out with the mighty Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Got any new goals Jersey ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all is well!!


How are you buddy? 

No reals goals, just trying to maintain basically.  I have been focusing on bench press lately.  Been doing 5 x 5's, then 3 x 3's.  It has upped my raw strength some.  I will go back to higher reps and focus on something different, probably deads or mils.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great job! Nice shoulder presses.


Hey Bakerboy, thank you for dropping by!

These were Hammer Strength shoulder presses, so don't go thinking I am that strong. With a regular seated BB loaded military, I'm good for 155 x 9-10.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey JD how are you buddy?


Hey DD. I dropped by your journal and posted. Sounds like you will be back on track in no time  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2007)

*3/10/07*

Walked dog for 2 miles

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3

*Leg Press*
230 x 8
320 x 8
410 x 6
500 x 6

*CG Pulldowns*
90 x 8
135 x 8
180 x 8

*Alt DB Curls*
35's x 8
50's x 8
50's x 7

*Treadmill*
Walk/run 2 miles 26 minutes.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 10, 2007)

Wicked workout JD...and you are afraid of being in the ring with me?  Be more afraid of pulling a muscle running after me...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> How are you buddy?
> 
> No reals goals, just trying to maintain basically.  I have been focusing on bench press lately.  Been doing 5 x 5's, then 3 x 3's.  It has upped my raw strength some.  I will go back to higher reps and focus on something different, probably deads or mils.



Sounds good.

===

I'm good.   I should be done my MBA in 10 days.  I just finished my last paper a few minutes ago (hopefully ever!!)  I have two presentations to do on 3/20/07 then I'm done.  

Besides school, baby duties, planning to do an addition on the house starting in April, travelling every other week (if not every week), training 3-4 days and doing my "real job"..........not too much  .... 

  (it could be worse)


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice SLDL's JD, they are impressive in their own!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2007)

fantasma62 said:


> Wicked workout JD...and you are afraid of being in the ring with me? Be more afraid of pulling a muscle running after me...


Yeah right


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'm good. I should be done my MBA in 10 days. I just finished my last paper a few minutes ago (hopefully ever!!) I have two presentations to do on 3/20/07 then I'm done.
> 
> Besides school, baby duties, planning to do an addition on the house starting in April, travelling every other week (if not every week), training 3-4 days and doing my "real job"..........not too much  ....
> 
> (it could be worse)


Damn, I thought I was busy.  You are a VERY busy boy!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother JD, lookin solid my Friend!!! Hope your enjoying the weekend to its fullest!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2007)

*3/11/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
270 x 2
270 x 2
225 x 8

*HS Incline*
200 x 8
250 x 6
300 x 7

*Seated Military*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8

*One Arm Tricep Pushdown*
30 x 10/10
30 x 10/10

*CG Pushups*
23
21

Walk/jog 2 miles


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

270 for bench is excellent!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 11, 2007)

Another Fantastic w/o Brother JD!!! 
Thank you SO much for your input on my dilemma, appreciated more than you know my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> 270 for bench is excellent!


For an old geezer  ..... 

Thanks DD.  How's the shoulder?  I see you have been swinging for the fences, must be doing fairly well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Another Fantastic w/o Brother JD!!!
> Thank you SO much for your input on my dilemma, appreciated more than you know my Friend!!!


You are welcome Arch.  We are here for ya man.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2007)

JD.  Still going strong with the workouts I see.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

When are we going to see 300 on the bench?


----------



## Double D (Mar 12, 2007)

Shoulder is doing great decided to go for a workout today with it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2007)

fufu said:


> When are we going to see 300 on the bench?


Not anytime soon I'm afraid. Been there, done that. Have benched over 300 many times (best was 320), chemically assisted though. Completely natural my best bench is 290, and I'm about there right now. I am carrying too much bodyweight, so I need to drop some poundage. I'd say a good 15-20 lbs, and we all know what that's gonna do to my bench. In the fall, I might bulk up again, but at 51 it's really more important to get lean and work on the heart muscle (read: more cardio).


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2007)

Truths.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2007)

Don't sell yourself short my Friend, your putting up impressive #'s Brother JD, keep it up!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I might bulk up again, but at 51 it's really more important to get lean and work on the heart muscle (read: more cardio).


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2007)

How goes it BRother JD???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2007)

*3/15/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 9

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
225 x 6
205 x 7

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 6
260 x 6

*Pec Dec Machine*
90 x 10
135 x 8
150 x 8

No muss, no fuss, in and out in about 30 minutes.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *3/15/07*
> 
> *BB Incline Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...


Great job JD.....I am a fan of a quick and effective workout....


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

4 exercises in 30 minutes is pretty quick nice work JD!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2007)

Another Excellent w/o from JD-land my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks boyz!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2007)

*3/17/07*

*Leg Press*
140 x 8
230 x 8
320 x 8
410 x 8
500 x 8

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
135 x 6
180 x 7
r/p
180 x 4
r/p
180 x 3

*HS Pulldowns*
120 x 6
200 x 8
r/p
200 x 5
r/p
200 x 3

*Preacher Curl Machine*
40 x 10
70 x 10
100 x 8

Walk/jog 2 miles 24:45


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

Good to see some "Jersey-Crap" back in your workouts!


----------



## Double D (Mar 18, 2007)

Hell JD, I just realized you inclined 225 for 9, thats impressive!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see some "Jersey-Crap" back in your workouts!


Yep, going to start incorporating some more JerseyCrapp into my workouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hell JD, I just realized you inclined 225 for 9, thats impressive!


I'm strange like that. My incline is only 1 rep or so less then my flat bench (see below)  . Go figure. Not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2007)

*3/18/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 10

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 6
150 x 10
r/p
150 x 3
r/p
150 x 2

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
70 x 15
r/p
70 x 8
r/p
70 x 6

*Tricep Pushdown Machine*
stack x 15
stack x 13

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 10
95 x 10
105 x 8

Walk/jog 2 miles 24:13


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2007)

225 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

Excellent w/o's Brother JD, as the rest said, VERY good to see some JerseyCrap back into it!!!


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

That is very wierd, I didnt realize that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> 225 x 10


That did feel good


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's Brother JD, as the rest said, VERY good to see some JerseyCrap back into it!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> That is very wierd


I resemble that remark


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2007)

*3/22/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 8

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 3-4

Got 3 clean, spotter helped slightly on last rep.  Still felt good.  Haven't gone above 225 on CG for awhile.

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
210 x 12
r/p
210 x 6
r/p
210 x 4

*Tricep Pushdowns*
50 x 12
75 x 12
r/p
75 x 7
r/p
75 x 6


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

CGBP is more than you regular bench! Now thats wierd as well!

None the less nice numbers! What are you weighing these days?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Brother JD!!! Lookin Strong my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> CGBP is more than you regular bench! Now thats wierd as well!


Not sure why you think that  .  Last regular bench wo I did 225 x 10.  No way I can close grip that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o Brother JD!!! Lookin Strong my Friend!!!


Thanks man!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

CGBP is around 245 for 4 reps, its somewhat close?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> CGBP is around 245 for 4 reps, its somewhat close?


I did 245 x 3  clean, on regular bench I can get 265 x 3-4.  My CG is fairly close if I'm fresh, but I can definitely press more with a moderate/wide grip.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2007)

*3/24/07*

*Leg Press*
140 x 8
230 x 8
320 x 6
410 x 5
550 x 4

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
135 x 6
180 x 9
r/p
180 x 4
r/p
180 x 3

*HS Row*
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
180 x 8
r/p
180 x 5
r/p
180 x 3
repeat for other arm

*DB Curls*
25's x 8
40's x 6
45's x 8
r/p
45's x 5
r/p
45's x 3

Jog 1 mile, walk/jog 1 mile, walk 1/2 mile, 30 minutes


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice work and some cardio in there on top of that! Very nice JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work and some cardio in there on top of that! Very nice JD.


Thanks DD!  Trying to get more cardio in.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2007)

*3/25/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 6
225 x 8
r/p
225 x 3
r/p
225 x 2

*HS Incline*
200 x 8
270 x 10
r/p
270 x 3
r/p 
270 x 2

*Seated Military*
115 x 8
155 x 8
r/p
155 x 3
r/p
155 x 2

Jog 1 mile, walk/jog 1 mile, walk 1/2 mile, 33:00 minutes

Enjoying JerseyCrapp again.  Like the fact it is intense, and workouts are fast!


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Intense they are!!!! I cant seem to keep strength on it though. But I am sure they do wonders for lbm!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2007)

*3/28/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
235 x 7 

*CG Bench Press*
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 4

*Machine Shoulder Press*
130 x 8
165 x 8
r/p
165 x 5
r/p
165 x 3

*Pec Deck Flyes*
105 x 8
135 x 10
r/p
135 x 6
r/p
135 x 4


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2007)

Love your w/o's Brother JD, lookin Intense and to the point, GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2007)

How's it going Jersey?

I been off the board all week.  Looks like you are still going strong


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 29, 2007)

Keep it up JD, you are setting an example for us young uns....

Seriously though, man, great workout, it's a treat reading what you do with your workouts...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Whats up BRother JD, hope all is well!!! ENJOY the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement boyz


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2007)

JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2007)

Had to skip weights today, but got in the cardio.

Jog/walk 3 miles


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey TT! Back atcha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2007)

4/1/07

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 9
r/p
225 x 3
r/p
225 x 2
335 x 1 (April Fool's!)

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
300 x 8
r/p
300 x 3
r/p
300 x 2

*Seated Military*
135 x 8
155 x 8
r/p
155 x 3
r/p
155 x 1

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 10
70 x 10
r/p
70 x 4
r/p
70 x 3

Jog/walk 2 miles


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2007)

You should have left out the April Fool's part to see if anyone would have noticed.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 2, 2007)

Fantastic w/o BRother JD, how do you like the r/p my Friend???
I absolutely LOVE 'em!!! Course, I'm not right in the head!!! LOL!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o BRother JD, how do you like the r/p my Friend???
> I absolutely LOVE 'em!!! Course, I'm not right in the head!!! LOL!!!


I love it too. It is intense, and I can get workouts over quick. Supersets are pretty much the same way, but I always lost strength. r/p gives me the best of both worlds, strength and endurance.

The only thing I don't like, is it's harder on my messed up elbows. Most of the time it is ok, other times, they ache.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2007)

*4/4/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
240 x 7 (6 really, last rep was poor form)

*CG Bench*
185 x 8
205 x 9
205 x 9

*HS Shoulder Press*
150 x 8
200 x 12
r/p
200 x 6
r/p
200 x 4

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 10
70 x 12

*Diamond Pushups*
20


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

Great w/o, and I bet next time you HIT rep 7 PERFECTLY!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice April fool's .... haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2007)

*4/06/07*

*Bentover Rows*
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8

Haven't done these in awhile.  Felt good.

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
135 x 5
180 x 10
r/p
180 x 4
r/p
180 x 3

*Alt DB Curls*
25's x 8
45's x 10
r/p
45's x 4
r/p
45's x 3

*Hyperextensions*
bw x 15
bw x 15

Jog 1 mile 9:18, jog/walk 1 mile 12:20, walk .60 mile.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2007)

*4/7/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
235 x 8
r/p
235 x 3
r/p
235 x 2

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
310 x 8
r/p
310 x 3
r/p
310 x 2

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
135 x 5
160 x 8

*Tricep Pushdown Machine*
stack x 8
stack x 8

Jog 1 mile, walk 1 mile


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

Bench is looking strong JD. Fuckin RP's are a bitch!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's Brother JD, lookin solid as always my Friend!!!
Have a Great Easter!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Like the new avi Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2007)

*4/11/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
245 x 6

*CG Bench Press*
185 x 6
225 x 6
240 x 6

*Pec Deck Flye*
120 x 10
150 x 8
150 x 6

*Pushups*
25
23

Frustrating wo.  Happy with weights used on incline and close grip, but gym was WAY too packed tonight, and I had trouble moving from exercise to exercise.  Oh well, that normally doesn't happen...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2007)

Great lookin w/o BRother JD, very NICE #'s imo!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking good Jersey.

Why was the gym packed tonight ?

When are you going to hit the wheels again ?  It's been a couple weeks (I think).


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Why was the gym packed tonight ?
> 
> When are you going to hit the wheels again ? It's been a couple weeks (I think).


I wish I knew!  Weather is sort of crappy so maybe people decided to workout.

Nah, I work legs and do pulls every week.  I just don't always enter my workouts.  Now deadlifts are something I haven't done in a while, I decided to take a break, but I think I'm ready to get back into it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I wish I knew!  Weather is sort of crappy so maybe people decided to workout.
> 
> Nah, I work legs and do pulls every week.  I just don't always enter my workouts.  Now deadlifts are something I haven't done in a while, I decided to take a break, but I think I'm ready to get back into it.



Just trying to keep you balanced


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2007)

I hate Deads, I suck at 'em!!!
Ok, now that thats off my my chest, Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I wish I knew!  Weather is sort of crappy so maybe people decided to workout.



Crappy weather always seems to result in a more crowded gym, unless it's really crappy and then people stay home.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 13, 2007)

Archangel said:


> I hate Deads, I suck at 'em!!!!



Says the man DLing 2xBW.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Says the man DLing 2xBW.


No kidding!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2007)

*4/14/07*

*Leg Press*
140 x 8
230 x 6
320 x 6
410 x 6
460 x 9

Nice and deep. In the past I could be found guilty of not quite full extension. Partly due to being paranoid about re-injuring my knee. 

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 5

As mentioned in an earlier post, took a break from deads. Felt good!

*HS Rows*
100 x 8/8
145 x 6/6
170 x 8/8
r/p
170 x 4/4
r/p
170 x 3/3

*BB Curls*
45 x 6
65 x 6
85 x 6
105 x 10

*HIIT Cardio*
Never too interested in this before, but decided to give it a try. The advise I got was to start out (after a warm-up), to sprint for 15-30 seconds, walk for 2 minutes, then sprint 15-30 second, etc, six times to start.

I managed about 17-20 second sprints, six reps with 2 minute brisk walks in-between. Total time was 11:45. Man, I felt that! Sounds easy, but it ain't.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother JD, HIIT cardio is a Killer imo!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother JD, HIIT cardio is a Killer imo!!!


Boy am I sore today!  Fell some shin splints coming on from the sprints, and the upper back is slightly stiff from the deads.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2007)

*4/15/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
240 x 7 (just missed 8)

*HS Incline*
190 x 6
280 x 8
330 x 4

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 6
135 x 6
155 x 9

*Pushdowns*
50 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2007)

Great w/o!!! Next time I bet you get 9 reps my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 17, 2007)

HIIT is GREAT!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 17, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *HIIT Cardio*
> Never too interested in this before, but decided to give it a try. The advise I got was to start out (after a warm-up), to sprint for 15-30 seconds, walk for 2 minutes, then sprint 15-30 second, etc, six times to start.
> 
> I managed about 17-20 second sprints, six reps with 2 minute brisk walks in-between. Total time was 11:45. Man, I felt that! Sounds easy, but it ain't.



Definitely beats pounding the pavement for an hour.  Now if the weather would only cooperate, I could get back to mine, too.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

240 for 7 on bench is phenominal!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2007)

*Archie and DD:* Yeah, bench felt good. Enjoy while I can, I finally decided to REALLY do a cut. I want to drop at least 20 lbs, by end of summer, and you know what that is going to do to my pressing strength.

*YM and TT:* Did another HIIT session tonight. I didn't realize how sore my hip flexors were from the first time, until now  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2007)

*4/17/07*

*HIIT Cardio*
Weather is really crappy here in the northeast.  Luckily we have a 1/7th mile track indoors at my gym.  Felt odd sprinting into tight turns, but other then that it was fine.  Increased the sprints up to 20-25 seconds, did 6 sprints with 90 second fast walk in-between reps.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Man I know what it does to my pressing strength and I suppose it will do the same to yours. Seems like my pulling strength actually increases on a cut, I dont know why though.

Whats the temp there?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 18, 2007)

*4/18/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 5
245 x 5

Hmmm, down 1 from last week.  Wasn't mentally into it tonight.

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 5
245 x 5

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 11

*Pec Flyes (on rear delt machine)*
105 x 10
120 x 10
120 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wasn't mentally into it tonight.



We all have those days.  Some days we're the hammer.  Some days we're the nail.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey JD!

nice CGBP!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2007)

As usual, solid w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Solid Workouts bro! nice #'s too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hey JD!
> 
> nice CGBP!


Hey Burner!  Whaddup brother?!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> As usual, solid w/o my Friend!!!


Thanks Arch!  The cut has me worried.  I HATE losing strength.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Dont worry about it JD. Think about it:

Would you like to be a big guy who has no evergy and cant use the muscle and strength you got? Or would you rather lose a few lbs on your lifts and be able to dominate life?!?!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Solid Workouts bro! nice #'s too


Thanks for dropping by man.  I peaked into your new journal...  good stuff.  My kind of workouts  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dont worry about it JD. Think about it:
> 
> Would you like to be a big guy who has no evergy and cant use the muscle and strength you got? Or would you rather lose a few lbs on your lifts and be able to dominate life?!?!


  A few lbs on my lifts are ok.  25-30 lbs less suck ass, haha.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, but if you also drop 15-20lbs off your ass its much better for you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2007)

True. True.  I just hate getting weaker.

Thank you for the motivation buddy


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

No problem JD, I hate getting weaker as well. But as you start looking better, then it wont be such a big deal!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2007)

*4/20/07*

*HIIT Cardio*
6 hard sprints, with brisk 90 sec walks in between.  Starting to wonder if HIIT cardio is for me.  I get this bad feeling in my lower back, similar to the nerve pinching I had years ago from running distance.  After I did this session, I had a hard time lifting my right leg 3 ft straight up.  Not good.  I may go back to conventional boring cardio.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Are you doing it on a treadmill? If so then stop. Try doing them outside. 

Or how about this:

Just do regular sprints without the walking. Do 10-20 sprints of 20-30 yards with 30 second ri's.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 20, 2007)

Where are you running and what kind of running shoes are you using?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Also may want to take and look and see if you got flat feet?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2007)

Running on a good high school track outdoors. One time on my gyms indoor rubberized track. Have decent Nike running shoes. Years ago I was into distance running and had to give it up due to some back problems that developed from too much pounding. Similar to sciatica. Now I can run moderate distances without issue, but the sprinting seems to make it flare up almost immediately.

I will try some more stretching before the sprints to see if that helps.


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *4/20/07*
> 
> *HIIT Cardio*
> 6 hard sprints, with brisk 90 sec walks in between. Starting to wonder if HIIT cardio is for me. I get this bad feeling in my lower back, similar to the nerve pinching I had years ago from running distance. After I did this session, I had a hard time lifting my right leg 3 ft straight up. Not good. I may go back to conventional boring cardio.


 
Funny, I was thinking of doing this (HIIT) myself one I was in better shape. I am going to a cardiologist in a couple of weeks (traveling to Colombia yet again next week), and I am going to take a stress test to see how my heart is doing in relation to a hard workout. THere is a pre-existing condition in my family (mio something valve - whole in the heart) that my father, brother and sister have. I have always had pretty good cardio, but I am 38 and I have to be sure I can do this and not have another dead fat guy out there....
Have you thought of using the recumbent bike.  I am not sure, but I read that was another way to do HIIT..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2007)

fantasma62 said:


> Funny, I was thinking of doing this (HIIT) myself one I was in better shape. I am going to a cardiologist in a couple of weeks (traveling to Colombia yet again next week), and I am going to take a stress test to see how my heart is doing in relation to a hard workout. THere is a pre-existing condition in my family (mio something valve - whole in the heart) that my father, brother and sister have. I have always had pretty good cardio, but I am 38 and I have to be sure I can do this and not have another dead fat guy out there....
> Have you thought of using the recumbent bike. I am not sure, but I read that was another way to do HIIT..


Hey Tony. Yeah at 51 I have thoughts of doing HIIT and dropping dead of a massive heart attack... it is intense. About a year ago I had a thallium stress test, and I passed with flying colors. They normally want you to keep going until you need to quit. I never quit, the cardiologist stopped the test because I reached my theoretical max heart rate. The cardiologist and nurse commented that my heart was in excellent shape.... but you know how that goes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2007)

*4/21/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 6
275 x 5
295 x 5

Easing back into deads, feeling good so far.  

*Leg Press*
230 x 6
320 x 6
410 x 6
500 x 8

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
135 x 6
195 x 6
195 x 6

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
105 x 10
120 x 8

*Alt DB Curls*
30's x 6
40's x 6
50's x 10
45's x 10


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Tony. Yeah at 51 I have thoughts of doing HIIT and dropping dead of a massive heart attack... it is intense. About a year ago I had a thallium stress test, and I passed with flying colors. They normally want you to keep going until you need to quit. I never quit, the cardiologist stopped the test because I reached my theoretical max heart rate. The cardiologist and nurse commented that my heart was in excellent shape.... but you know how that goes.



Good to hear JD, but I am sure you know there is much more to the equation than that. Just be careful. Heres wishing you the best.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Good to hear JD, but I am sure you know there is much more to the equation than that. Just be careful. Heres wishing you the best.


Yes, that's why I ended by saying "but you know how that goes" .  That test is pretty high tech though.  They take 3D images of your heart at rest, then right after the stress test they take another set of images.  By comparing the images they can tell if there is any coronary blockages, and how blood flows thru the heart.  Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy how far science has come! I get my cholesterol checked once every 3 months or so.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2007)

*4/22/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 6
225 x 8

*HS Incline*
190 x 6
280 x 6
330 x 5

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
150 x 6

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 10

*HIIT Cardio*
7 sprints approx 55-60 yards each. For the first 3 sprints, jogged for the rest interval. Had to walk for the last 4. Ran on grass this time, and did not experience ANY of the low back stiffness I had on Friday. Maybe sitting at a desk all day, then doing windsprints is not a good idea. Today I was plenty loose, so that could be the difference. This is encouraging news, plus I am getting stronger at the sprints.

Oh yeah....  started diet last Sunday, am down 2 lbs.  Last Sunday weigh in 236.5, today 234.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Whenever I play basketball on a hard ass surface, I get shin splints horribly! But whenever I do sprints on the grass, I am golden! Keep doing them on grass, much better!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Crazy how far science has come! I get my cholesterol checked once every 3 months or so.


You won't need a stress test until you hit the big 50  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2007)

*4-24-07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 9

*Bent Over Rows*
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 10

*CG Bench Press*
155 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 6

Close grip bench is a helluva lot harder after doing BB rows .

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 10
135 x 6
195 x 6

*Planks*
1 set for 1 minute

Never tried these before. Yowser, I was shaking like a leaf. Managed 1 minute.

*Side Planks*
Left and right side, each for 30 seconds.

Sticking with diet thus far. Since I am eating clean, I actually feel like I am eating more. I know the difference is I really didn't eat much during the day. It was the heavy meals and carbs at the end of the day that killed me (not to mention beer). Now my biggest meal is breakfast, and I taper the carbs throughout the day.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 24, 2007)

nice workout and #'s as usual


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like you are working your core with those planks


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you are working your core with those planks


...and I have plenty of core to work  .


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking good, JD.  How are you feeling today after doing the planks?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> ...and I have plenty of core to work  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Looking good, JD. How are you feeling today after doing the planks?


Not bad, only a little sore.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2007)

*4/25/07*

*HIIT Cardio*
7-8 sprints (lost count), 50-55 yards each.  Jogged in between sprints the first 3, then walked the next couple, then jogged again.

Was raining outside, so did it on the indoor track.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Try those planks supersetted with something rotational or strength oriented. Then tell me how you feel the next day. Nice workout JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Try those planks supersetted with something rotational or strength oriented.


Like? I just wanted to try them first. What do you suggest I superset with? I am all ears.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2007)

*4/26/07*

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
300 x 9

*HS Pulldowns*
100 x 8
160 x 8
200 x 8

*Dips*
bw x 12
bw x 11
bw x 11

Ouch. Stopped doing dips a couple of years ago when my elbow problems flared up. I hate the way these kill my hands, but overall the movement and stretch feels sooo good. 

*Seated Pulley Rows* 
95 x 8
135 x 8
165 x 8
195 x 8

Another one I haven't done in ages.

*Ab Crunch Machine*
+20 x 15
+20 x 15

BW: 233, down 4 lbs in 13 days.  Like seeing results, but got to be careful not to lose too fast...


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you could superset them with woodchops from either a high, low, or middle pulley? 

Hey JD, about time to add some weight to those dips!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> I think you could superset them with woodchops from either a high, low, or middle pulley?
> 
> Hey JD, about time to add some weight to those dips!


 
Thanks DD, I will try that.

These are the first dips I've done in about two years!  They used to kill my elbow, so I need to get back into it easy.  I agree, 11-12 reps is too many though.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice stuff JD.  
I love seated pulley rows but since I workout at home I have not done them in a long time. 
Where are you keeping your elbows when you doing your dips? Are they tucked in or flared out. I had problems in the past with dips because I did them too wide and my elbows stuck out too much.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2007)

Back to the HS ayyy.   Looking good buddy!!

Who's your NFL Team ? 

We'll see what our Lions do tomorrow.  They haven't done much for the past 50 years (really - the last time they were in the championship game was 1957)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice stuff JD.
> I love seated pulley rows but since I workout at home I have not done them in a long time.
> Where are you keeping your elbows when you doing your dips? Are they tucked in or flared out. I had problems in the past with dips because I did them too wide and my elbows stuck out too much.


Hey Bakerboy! I keep them tucked in because I want to use this primary as a tricep mass builder. Elbows out, and leaning forward are more effective for pecs. At least that is what I was taught.

I developed some arthritis and tendonitis in my elbows, and it really screwed me up. It started around the time I started using prohormones and later AS (did 3-4 cycles). Often wondered if that was the reason. Using more weight then my elbow joints could take.... because now, while I still have the problem, it is a LOT better. I stopped doing AS 2-1/2 years ago, btw.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Back to the HS ayyy. Looking good buddy!!
> 
> Who's your NFL Team ?
> 
> We'll see what our Lions do tomorrow. They haven't done much for the past 50 years (really - the last time they were in the championship game was 1957)


Changing up my workouts YM.  Adding one more day a week, and going with 3 days of alternating push/pulls (a departure for me), and one lower day.

Redskins for sure.  Cuz I live in Philly, I like to see the Eagles do well as long as it doesn't interfere with the Skins.  Since I have lived here, there has never been a conflict  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2007)

*4/27/07*

*Treadmill*
52 minutes of brisk walking


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 28, 2007)

*4/28/07*

Walked into the gym today plannng to do deadlifts. Lo and behold, guess what I saw sitting on the floor? A trap bar! Cool beans. Finally get to try trap bar deadlifts.

*Trap Bar Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 6
365 x 3
Holy cow. I haven't deadlifted for awhile started again two weeks ago. I eased into it, last week I did 295 x 5. Now i understand why everyone likes the trap bar..... MUCH easier. I definitely could go heavier, still need to work back into it.

*Leg Press* 
230 x 8
320 x 8
410 x 8
500 x 8

*Hyperextensions*
+25 x 12
+25 x 12
+25 x 12

*21's*
60 x 7 (lower range), 60 x 7 (upper range), 60 x 7 (full range)
60 x 7 (lower range), 60 x 7 (upper range), 60 x 7 (full range)
Light weight, but this hurt!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Lookin Great my Friend, keep it up and congrats on the weight loss too!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 29, 2007)

*4/29/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 7
225 x 9
Down 4-5 lbs since start of diet, but feeling strong! Very happy with that.

*HS Rows*
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
180 x 10/10

*Seated Military* 
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 13
105 x 10

*Diamond Pushups*
25
19

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
10
10

*HIIT Cardio*
7 sprints, 40 yards each. Jog in between first 4 reps


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't know how you guy's can sprint after weights. Impressive. 
btw nice rollouts.  You the man JD.


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Like always nice bench strength!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 1, 2007)

*5/1/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
230 x 8 (barely 8)

*Bent Over Rows*
95 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 4

*CG Pulldowns*
90 x 8
135 x 8
180 x 8

*Planks*
65 seconds

*Hanging Leg Raise (kept legs straight)*
10

*Side Plank*
35 seconds right side
35 seconds left side

*Hanging Leg Raises*
10

Did the planks and leg raises as a giant set.

Switched up my workouts, but realized I need to swap Tuesday and Thursday. Will start that next week.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother JD!!! I really like how you organize your routine, Barely??? Nah, you NAILED it my Friend, Outstanding!!!


----------



## Double D (May 1, 2007)

Planks are so so tough!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother JD!!! I really like how you organize your routine, Barely??? Nah, you NAILED it my Friend, Outstanding!!!


Yeah, I'm liking the push/pull for variation.  I have always been a push day, pull day kind of guy .


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Planks are so so tough!


Yeah man.  Those ab wheel rollouts are hard too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2007)

*5/2/07*

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, level 11, 40 minutes

The HIIT must work because my heart rate was a good 10 bpm lower then the last time I did the elliptical, and at a lower level. 

I decided to do one HIIT session, one conventional cardio, one HITT, etc.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 2, 2007)

Cool!   I see you are starting to work with a Trap Bar!!  It's much easier on your back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Cool! I see you are starting to work with a Trap Bar!! It's much easier on your back.


Yeah I'm excited about having a trap bar to use.  My first impression is that rather then a deadlift, it is sort of a cross between a deadlift and a squat.  Which suits me just fine.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2007)

*5/3/07*

*HS Pulldowns*
100 x 10
160 x 8
200 x 10
220 x 10

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 6
300 x 9

*Seated Pulley Rows*
90 x 10
135 x 8
180 x 8
210 x 7

*Dips*
bw x 13
bw x 13

Nothing fancy.  In and out in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Double D (May 3, 2007)

Very quick and very effective!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2007)

*5/4/07*

*HIIT Cardio*
7 sprints, 45 yards each.  Jogged back during RI first 5 sprints.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2007)

*5/5/07*

*Trap Bar Deadlift*
145 x 6
235 x 3
325 x 3
*400 x 2*
325 x 6

*Leg Press*
230 x 8
320 x 6
410 x 6
500 x 9
410 x 12

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 8
105 x 10
85 x 12

*Hyperextensions*
+35 x 12
+35 x 12
+35 x 12

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
10
Done 'pussy' style on the knees  

*Captain Chair Leg Raises *
15

*Bicycles*
35 

Core work done in a superset.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/5/07*
> 
> *Trap Bar Deadlift*
> *400 x 2*



  Is this your first time in the 400 club?  Either way, congrats!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this your first time in the 400 club? Either way, congrats!


Thanks big bro! I did 405 a few years ago, but it was 'chemically assisted'. Also, there is no doubt in my mind, trap bar deadlifts are easier then conventional deads, so no congrats in order just yet.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 5, 2007)

Very solid workouts. Great job JD!


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

Incredible trap bar deads!


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2007)

I beg to differ, Congrats my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the encouraging comments guys!  Much appreciated.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 6, 2007)

*5/6/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3
265 x 3
245 x 6
225 x 9

Been cutting for 3 weeks now, as of today down 5.5 lbs.  Not a big drop, but so far, no loss in strength which is a really good sign!  If anything, I feel stronger.

*HS Rows*
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
180 x 8/8

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 6
135 x 6
165 x 6

*Face Pulls*
50 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 12

Used rope on high pulley.

*Pushups *
26

*Treadmill*
Walk 4.4 mph for 33 minutes


----------



## Double D (May 6, 2007)

If your doing that well JD, then keep at it! Nice work indeed!


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2007)

Congrats on the DL PR, that's quite a hefty amount of weight to be pulling.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Been cutting for 3 weeks now, as of today down 5.5 lbs.  Not a big drop, but so far, no loss in strength which is a really good sign!  If anything, I feel stronger.



Body weight down and strength up.


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Body weight down and strength up.



Good Stuff, Great w/o too my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> If your doing that well JD, then keep at it! Nice work indeed!


I will try DD.  I want to get to 210 so I obviously will lose strength.  My goal is to minimize it, and increase my bodyweight to strength ratio.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Body weight down and strength up.


  Best of both worlds!  I weighed in today, and was 2 lbs heavier then Sunday  .  Gotta believe it was water weight or one of those weird weight flucuations.  Going to stick with my plan and if weight is still up by this Sunday, I will knock down my cals by 300 a day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Good Stuff, Great w/o too my Friend!!!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2007)

*5/8/07*

*HS Pulldown*
100 x 8
160 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 6

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 6
280 x 3
330 x 6
280 x 8

*Seated Pulley Rows*
90 x 10
135 x 8
180 x 6
210 x 6

*Diamond Pushups*
20
20

*Planks SS'ed w/Bicycles*
60 second plank/16 reps bicycle
60 second plank/16 reps bicycle


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Diamond pushups would be hard as hell at the end! How much weight you lost?


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Diamond pushups would be hard as hell at the end!* How much weight you lost?



Agreed!!!

Excellent w/o Brother JD!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2007)

I love diamond pushups to fry my tri's!

DD, I'm still down about 5.5-6.0 lbs.  For some reason, this week it looks like I gained a bit, but I'm not sure why.  Yesterday I weighed 2lbs more then Saturday, but a day later it was only .2 lbs.  My 'official' weigh in is Saturday morning, I'll know for sure then if I need to adjust my diet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2007)

*5/9/07*

*HIIT Cardio*
8 sprints, 45 yards each.  Jogged the RI the first 5 sprints.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2007)

*5/10/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3 (+1 force)
230 x 7
205 x 10

*Bent Over Rows*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 12

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 10
205 x 8

*CG Pulldowns*
90 x 10
135 x 8
195 x 8
180 x 6

Really like doing Push/Pull workouts. My elbow has been starting to get painful again, and I realized it seems to coincide with switching to push/pulls. Think I will modify and go back to separate push and pull days.

Weight seems to be steady, and strength is solid for me. May have to reduce calories some next week. Been averaging 2900 cals a day, will probably drop to 2600-2700. Seems low, but I am 51 years old and never had a fast metabolism.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2007)

Excellent w/o BRother JD, your prolly gonna think I'm crazy, but I think if you cut back on your Volume, you'll still have Great w/o's, excellent #'s and save your joints, just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o BRother JD, your prolly gonna think I'm crazy, but I think if you cut back on your Volume, you'll still have Great w/o's, excellent #'s and save your joints, just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


Appreciate the advice my friend! If you cut out the warm ups my volume really isn't that high... except for bench. For cutting and trying to retain strength Pfunk gave the advice of warming up, doing a 2-4 rep set, then 6 reps, then 9 reps. Sort of the reverse of DC training. Makes sense to me. But yeah, it might be too much for my bum elbow. I really do think it is more from changing to a push/pull routine though, so I will try that first and cross my fingers  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2007)

*5/12/07*

*Trap Bar Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 3
400 x 1 (failed)
400 x 1  
325 x 5

I noticed this trap bar has 'handles' that basically elevate the bar about 3"-4" higher then the actual bar. But you can flip it over and grasp it parallel to the floor like a conventional bar. Deciding I have been cheating the last two workouts, I tried it this way this time. No surprise, definitely harder. Loaded up 400, first attempt couldn't budge it. Well that pissed me off. So I took a few deep breaths, thought to myself how can a few inches make the difference of doing 2 reps compared to none. Went for it, and got it. 

*Leg Press*
230 x 8
320 x 6
410 x 6
550 x 4

*BB Curls*
65 x 8
85 x 6
105 x 10
85 x 12

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 10
+45 x 10
+45 x 10

*Cardio*
Jog 1 mile, 9:50 

Saturday morning weigh in. Down exactly 1 lb from last week to 230.5 lbs. Waist is down about 1.25". So down 6.5 lbs in 4 weeks which is right on goal. Strength still seems the same.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 12, 2007)

Great job on the deads- way to boss around those weights.


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

Nice work on those trap bar dead, if you fail try and try again! NICE.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 13, 2007)

*5/13/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3
265 x 3
245 x 6
225 x 9

Same weight and reps as last week, but today was definitely harder. Maybe it was mowing the grass before hitting the gym and being 2 lbs lighter then yesterday morning. Even though it wasn't hot, I always get dehydrated after mowing the grass.

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 6
330 x 5

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 6
165 x 5
135 x 10

*Overhead Rope Extensions*
40 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10

*Core Work*
60 second plank
50 rep bicycle
30 second side plank (right)
30 second plank (left)
50 rep bicycle
60 second plank

No official HIIT cardio, but threw a frisbee to my dog and sprinted in the other direction until she caught me.  5 reps  .


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2007)

good benching, do you ever do overhead press as your first movement? I bet you could do alot more if so.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2007)

fufu said:


> good benching, do you ever do overhead press as your first movement? I bet you could do alot more if so.


Fo sure. I used to do a 'shoulders day', and I started with militaries. Don't like doing that now though. I'll probably good for about 10-15 lbs more if I'm fresh.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 14, 2007)

I've been gone for a while but things look good in here.   Those planks are coming along nicely


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Nice work on that core work!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2007)

*5/15/07*

*BB Rows*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 10

*HS Pulldowns*
100 x 8
140 x 6
200 x 8
220 x 6

*CG Pulldowns*
90 x 10
135 x 8
195 x 6
180 x 6

*Seated Pulley Rows*
135 x 6
195 x 8

*Captain's Chair Leg Raises*
3 sets of 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I've been gone for a while but things look good in here. Those planks are coming along nicely


Welcome back YM!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on that core work!


Thanks DD.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2007)

How are the abs coming along?   I see more and more ab exercises in here.  Getting ready for summer ????


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Yet another killer workout JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How are the abs coming along? I see more and more ab exercises in here. Getting ready for summer ????


I dunno, I can't see them thru the fat!  

When I was doing squats and box squats, I did core work, and it felt good to have a strong mid-section.  Since I am cutting, figured it was a good time to work on that again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yet another killer workout JD!


How is that hand DD?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2007)

*5/16/07*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, aerobic program, level 15 , 30 minutes


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Ahhhh....so so. I didnt have an issue with it at Monday's game. However I am very catious of it. Shin splints are a bitch, along with the old arm is giving out! But I got a workout in today so I am pleased!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2007)

*5/17/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3 (just missed 4)
225 x 8
I am so happy with this. Haven't done my weekly weigh-in, but I'm pretty sure I'm down 8 lbs. Again, not much, but my bench press strength usually free falls when I diet. I must be doing something right  .

*CG Bench*
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 5
60 second RI's

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 10
210 x 13
r/p
210 x 6
r/p
210 x 3

*Diamond Push Ups*
18

In a hurry tonight. Did this set about 30 seconds after the r/p sets. No endurance


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

was'sup, JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2007)

Yo Burner!   Good to see you are updating your journal more often, and things have taken a good turn for you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2007)

*5/18/07*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, aerobic program, level 15, 30 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 19, 2007)

So you are down 8 more lbs ??   Nice   What's your goal?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> So you are down 8 more lbs ?? Nice  What's your goal?


No, 8 lbs total since I started 5 weeks ago.  This morning I was about 10 lbs down, but I don't think that is accurate.

I want to lose it slow so I can keep as much strength and muscle as possible.  My goal is 210, but as I approach that I may want to lose more or less.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2007)

*5/19/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
395 x 1* * 
375 x 1
315 x 5

Haven't done 'real' deads in awhile. No doubt the conventional deadlift is quite a bit harder then trap bar deads, at least for me.

*Leg Press*
230 x 8
320 x 8
500 x 10

*Alt DB Curls*
30's x 8
40's x 8
50's x 8
45's x 10

*Hyperextensions*
+50 x 10
+50 x 10
+50 x 10

Had to get to my step daughter's soccer game. Glad I did. She is 14 and only playing soccer for two seasons for a township club. This was the last game of the year. Next year she will be a freshman in HS, and will have to 'make' the team. Since most of these girls have been playing since they were 5 or 6, she just doesn't possess the skills most of them do, and probably won't make the cut at that level.

During these two seasons, most of the game scores were 1-0, 1-1, 2-1 etc. Today, they ROMPED, winning 5-1. It was a fitting end to the season and they locked up 2nd place. Very proud of her right now  .


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

50lbs curls!!!

No worries trap bar deads are easier for everyong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 20, 2007)

*5/20/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 3
265 x 3
245 x 5
225 x 8

Same weight and reps as last week, but definitely getting harder. Official weigh-in.... 228. So down 9-10 lbs in 5 weeks.

*HS Incline*
190 x 6
280 x 6
330 x 5

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 6
175 x 4
135 x 11

*Overhead Extensions (Cable)*
40 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6

*Jog 1 mile in 10:00 minutes*

*Core Work*
Planks for 60 seconds
35 rep bicycles
Side plank right for 30 seconds
Side plank left for 30 seconds
35 rep bicycles
Planks for 60 seconds
35 rep bicycles

Core work definitely harder after jogging first.

After workout, mowing grass and walked dog.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Military press looks mighty!


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Excellent w/o's Brother JD, lookin solid and Strong my Friend!!!

Congrats on your Daughters soccer, you should be PROUD!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Congrats on your Daughters soccer, you should be PROUD!!!


I appreciate that Arch


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2007)

*5/22/07*

*HS Rows*
80 x 8/8
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
180 x 8/8

*HS Pulldowns*
140 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 7

*CG Pulldowns*
120 x 8
180 x 8
165 x 8

*Preacher Curl Machine*
40 x 15
60 x 12
80 x 10

*Face Pulls (rope on pulley)*
70 x 12
90 x 12

Feeling a bit under the weather today.  Took it easy.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2007)

took it easy??? W/O looks Great to me!!! Hope you feel better QUICKLY My Friend!!!


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

Killer pull day JD, hope you get feeling better quickly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Arch and DD. I can always count on you two for encouraging comments  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2007)

*5/24/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3 (+1 force)
225 x 7 (+1 force)

*CG Bench Press*
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 4

90 sec RI's

*DB Incline Flyes SS'ed w/HS Decline Press*
30's x 10, 120 x 10
35's x 10, 120 x 9

*Wide Pushups*
20 
18

Official weigh is on Saturday, but down probably 11-12 lbs from start of diet. Pressing strength still seems ok, but finally starting to feel it. Got my usual 255 x 3 in incline, but was one rep short on the 225 set.

The supersets definitely got my shoulders burning.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2007)

Nice work dropping the lbs.   I'm down to 182  (down about 10 - 13 lbs) from February.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

Your incline presses are inspiring! Your shoulders must be strong as hell!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your incline presses are inspiring! Your shoulders must be strong as hell!


I think I am a 'delt presser'.  I try to pinch my shoulder blades, and raise my chest when setting up, but my delts always seem to dominate.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2007)

*5/26/07*

*ATG Squats (yes SQUATS!)*
bar x 8
95 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5

Haven't done squats in a LONG time. If you look way back in this journal you will see I worked up to 315 x 6 sets, and my max I believe was 365. But I messed up my knee, and all indications were I tore my meniscus. Just walking up stairs aggravated it, and we are talking two years ago. But lately I've been able to slowly increase leg presses without problem, so I thought what the hell.

Focused on form, and deep squats. Heard some cracking in the knee joints so I need to be careful. Never will be able to get over 300, nor do I want to. Deep squats with impeccable form is what i am after. Not too bad for haven't squatting in close to two years.

*Leg Press*
230 x 8
320 x 8
410 x 12

*Wide Chins*
+bw x 5
+bw x 5

Haven't done these in a long time either. Pretty embarrassing compared to a YM or Stewart. My fat ass 227 is still too heavy to lift my bodyweight efficiently.

*DB Curls*
25 x 10/10
35 x 10/10
40 x 10/10
45 x 7/7

Did one side at a time, harder for me then alternating style.

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, level 16, aerobic program


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Haven't done squats in a LONG time. If you look way back in this journal you will see I worked up to 315 x 6 sets, and my max I believe was 365. But I messed up my knee, and all indications were I tore my meniscus. Just walking up stairs aggravated it, and we are talking two years ago. But lately I've been able to slowly increase leg presses without problem, so I thought what the hell.
> 
> Focused on form, and deep squats. Heard some cracking in the knee joints so I need to be careful. Never will be able to get over 300, nor do I want to. Deep squats with impeccable form is what i am after. Not too bad for haven't squatting in close to two years.



You can always try some 20-reppers.  



> *Wide Chins*
> +bw x 5
> +bw x 5
> 
> Haven't done these in a long time either. Pretty embarrassing compared to a YM or Stewart. My fat ass 227 is still too heavy to lift my bodyweight efficiently.



Move over, you've got company.  This is one exercise where progress comes very slowly.   


Still, good workout and good to see you're back in the squatting game.


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

Thats a different kinda workout for you and I like it very much!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You can always try some 20-reppers.
> 
> Move over, you've got company. This is one exercise where progress comes very slowly.


Once I'm back into it, I'm game for some 20 reppers .

Yeah, chins are tough.  Want to work up to sets of 10 if my elbow holds up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 27, 2007)

*5/27/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3
265 x 3 (almost missed the last rep, struggled big time)
245 x 5
225 x 8 

Mixed bag here.  At weigh in on Saturday, I am officially down 12 lbs from start of diet.   Looks like I have lost just under 1 rep.  Bums me out on one hand, but considering this is the first sign of losing any pressing strength, I have got to be pleased.  Problem is, I want to lose another 15 lbs...

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 5
330 x 4 

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8

*Side Laterals *
20 x 12/12
25 x 12/12
30 x 12/12

*Face Pulls*
70 x 12
90 x 12
110 x 12

*Core Work*
60 sec plank
Captain Chair, 15 reps
60 sec plank
Captain Chair, 15 reps

Since I started diet on 4/14 I have had some cheats.  Some liquid refreshment on weekends.  A couple of McD's sausage burritos on Friday mornings instead of the usual egg whites, oatmeal and whey/skim milk drink etc.  But tonight we went to Don Pablo's and I had the Three Amigos Enchilada's, rice and chile mashed potatoes (only had TWO tortilla chips before dinner).   Can I say how DAMN GOOD this tasted?  Holy crap, I was in heaven.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 27, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Wide Chins*
> +bw x 5
> +bw x 5
> 
> Haven't done these in a long time either. Pretty embarrassing compared to a YM or Stewart. My fat ass 227 is still too heavy to lift my bodyweight efficiently.


 
While I am honored you mentioned my name and chinups in the same sentence, I still have a long way to go before I consider my weights embarrasing someone else.  I mean, as you know, I am definitely a presser and not a puller, so I have a ways to go on the chinups too.  And pullups, forget it, even harder for me.  And at a BW of 225, you are right, it makes it that much harder....


----------



## Bakerboy (May 27, 2007)

Looking solid JD. You seem to be making progress with your goals.


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2007)

Thats a ton of benching, no wonder your strong there!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> While I am honored you mentioned my name and chinups in the same sentence, I still have a long way to go before I consider my weights embarrasing someone else. I mean, as you know, I am definitely a presser and not a puller, so I have a ways to go on the chinups too. And pullups, forget it, even harder for me. And at a BW of 225, you are right, it makes it that much harder....


Point taken Stewart.  Ok, your 360 bench embarrasses my current 290


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looking solid JD. You seem to be making progress with your goals.


Hey Bakerboy.  Good to see you here. Thank you, I am happy with my progess.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 28, 2007)

*5/28/07*

*Cardio*
Jog 1 mile in 9:35
Brisk walk on treadmill for 30 minutes
Walk dog

Hoping everyone is having a good holiday!


----------



## Double D (May 28, 2007)

Nice work JD, nice lookin cardio!


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2007)

Fantastic w/o's Brother JD, lookin solid in here my Friend!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work JD, nice lookin cardio!


I have to admit, I actually like some cardio.  Just got to be careful not to overdo it.  Thanks DD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic w/o's Brother JD, lookin solid in here my Friend!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!!!


That they are Arch! That they are. Howabout you?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Point taken Stewart. Ok, your 360 bench embarrasses my current 290


 
that's 365 buddy


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 30, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> that's 365 buddy


 I'd be proud of that too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 30, 2007)

*Cardio*

Elliptical machine, level 17, aerobic program, 30 minutes.

Damn! Level 17 is a whole lot harder then level 16 , at least it was tonight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2007)

Just getting caught up in here    Did I hear 20 reppers ??  

Level 17 on cardio machines did NOT sound like fun


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Just getting caught up in here  Did I hear 20 reppers ??


 
Hopefully, if the knee holds up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2007)

*5/31/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 8
205 x 9

*CG Bench*
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 8
70 x 8
r/p
70 x 6
r/p
70 x 4

*Pec Deck Flyes*
105 x 8
150 x 10

*Wide Pushups*
23
Done right after flyes

All of a sudden been feeling drained and lethargic. Lack of carbs? Averaging 168 grams a day over the last two weeks (Fitday is fantastic for tracking), which is fairly low but I afford myself cheat meals.

I am down 13 lbs, strength is still decent, but I don't FEEL strong.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2007)

Are you getting enough sleep?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you getting enough sleep?


A good 8 hours a night  .

I think I need a good carb load..... like a large baked potato, followed by a Mr Softy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2007)

*6/2/07*

*ATG Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
135 x 20 (gotta start somewhere!)
Knee holding up. So far, so good. 

*SLDL's*
135 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 6

*DB Curls*
25 x 10/10
35 x 10/10
45 x 9/9
One arm at a time

*Rear Delt Flyes (machine)*
75 x 12
90 x 12

*Sprints*
8 sprints, 40 yards each, jogged back between the first 3. Took a break from these. Felt good, but damn after squats my legs feel like jello.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2007)

*6/3/07*

Walk 1 mile, warmup

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 6
225 x 9
175 x 16

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 10
135 x 5
145 x 5
115 x 10

*HS Incline*
190 x 6
240 x 6
280 x 6
240 x 8

*Overhead Rope Extensions*
40 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Cardio*
Jog 1 mile 9:30


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2007)

You got a 20-repper on the squats.  Were you trying for 20 on the bench, too?


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2007)

^ damn, 20 rep squats


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You got a 20-repper on the squats. Were you trying for 20 on the bench, too?


 That 20 repper squat felt good, even if it was light weight. 

Nope, I actually went with a wider grip (first finger just outside the rings) and was going for 12 reps. Was surprised I got 16. Not sure if this is true, but I think anything above 12 reps on bench is counterproductive.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ damn, 20 rep squats


YM will tell ya, my best was 225 x 21, but that was before I jacked up my knee.  Gotta be careful.


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2007)

How did you hurt your knee?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 3, 2007)

Not sure exactly. I think it was damaged doing heavy squats. I was doing a lot of box squats then. One day I woke up and my knee was very inflamed and painful. It would crack everytime I stood up. That lasted for several months. It finally got better, and I tried to squat, but once I hit around 205, same thing. That was about 2-1/2 years, and in normal activity it feels fine. So I am making another go.


----------



## fufu (Jun 3, 2007)

I had pretty bad knee pain for a while too, too much heavy squatting. Joint pain blows.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 3, 2007)

225 x 21


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

175 for 16.....NICE!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

Workouts are really looking good, dude, keep it up. Something I always like to do for bench press is see how many times you can bench 100 lbs. The idea is to get 100 reps, but I've yet to accomplish that yet!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> 225 x 21


Back when I was a young 48


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> 175 for 16.....NICE!


Ha ha, a nice change of pace. Rarely try more then 10 reps. Felt like a good burnout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Workouts are really looking good, dude, keep it up. Something I always like to do for bench press is see how many times you can bench 100 lbs. The idea is to get 100 reps, but I've yet to accomplish that yet!


MIKE!  Good to see you back here at IM .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2007)

*6/5/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5 

Felt good for not doing regular deads for awhile, and short RI's at that. I like the trap bar, but somehow feel like I am cheating...

*CG Pulldowns*
90 x 8
135 x 8
195 x 8
180 x 8
60 second RI's

*HS Rows*
100 x 6/6
145 x 8/8
180 x 8/8
60 second RI's

*Rear Delt Flyes (machine)*
90 x 10
90 x 10
105 x 10

Really wanted to do some hyperextensions here, but some clown decided to spend the entire evening on the bench.

*Core Work* 
Planks, 60 seconds
Hanging Leg Raise, 10 reps
Planks, 60 seconds
Hanging Leg Raise, 10 reps

Done as a giant set


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2007)

nah. trap bar isn't cheating, in fact it is probably much better for you than regular deads.  I know what you mean though, I think we all feel we HAVE to do regular deads, but the trap bar is such a safer move.

the only thing I can think of is that regular deads hit the hamstrings more than trap bar deads, if anyone can confirm this....so if you are going for just lower body power and development, the trap bar is probably your best bet...if you are trying to incorporate more of a posterior specific approach to your lower body power move, then regular deads would be used.

I am using regular deads now, but I also specifically want to get my posterior chain up to speed a bit more.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *6/5/07*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 135 x 5
> ...



I don't see how it's cheating.  You're still lifting the weight, right?  It's not as if you're benching with a bench shirt.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2007)

Geez guys. I didn't say it WAS cheating, I said I FEEL like I'm cheating simply because it's easier.

When I first tried the trapbar I felt it was a cross between a squat and a deadlift. For me, the deadlift I can feel more in my middle and lower back. The trapbar more in the quads. When I only trained with the trapbar, my conventional deads went down. I'm betting though if my deadlifts go up, so would my trapbar deadlifts. That tells me something.


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I love trap deads, but I dont have a bar. How much did you buy yours for?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 6, 2007)

Trap-bar deadlifts > barbell deadlifts. Just my opinion, but trap-bar deadlifts to me seem way more natural, and just a better overall lift, safer, etc.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I love trap deads, but I dont have a bar. How much did you buy yours for?


My gym bought one


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2007)

Without a doubt the trapbar is safer, feels easier on the lower back, etc....but it ain't a deadlift .

I will still train with it though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2007)

*6/06/07*

*Cardio*

Elliptical machine, level 17, aerobic program, 30 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> YM will tell ya, my best was 225 x 21, but that was before I jacked up my knee.  Gotta be careful.



 you got 21 

Take care of that knee!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Without a doubt the trapbar is safer, feels easier on the lower back, etc....but it ain't a deadlift .
> 
> I will still train with it though.



For me there is about a 50lb difference between my dead and trapbar dead numbers.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Trap-bar deadlifts > barbell deadlifts. Just my opinion, but trap-bar deadlifts to me seem way more natural, and just a better overall lift, safer, etc.



I wonder why PL organizations don't switch to the trap bar for DLs.  Many of them allow the use of gear under the pretense of being safer for the lifter, when it's really bigger numbers that they're after.

If trap bars are safer, this would be the perfect opportunity to increase DL numbers, since there doesn't seem to be any gear out there that boosts the DL numbers significantly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> you got 21
> 
> Take care of that knee!!


Thanks for getting my back YM


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> For me there is about a 50lb difference between my dead and trapbar dead numbers.


About the same here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I wonder why PL organizations don't switch to the trap bar for DLs. Many of them allow the use of gear under the pretense of being safer for the lifter, when it's really bigger numbers that they're after.
> 
> If trap bars are safer, this would be the perfect opportunity to increase DL numbers, since there doesn't seem to be any gear out there that boosts the DL numbers significantly.


Good point TT


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2007)

*6/7/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 4 (and a 1/2 )
205 x 9

*CG Bench*
185 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 5

*HS Shoulder Press*
190 x 8
240 x 8
r/p
240 x 3
r/p
240 x 2

*Face Pulls (rope on pulley)*
90 x 10
110 x 10

*Pushups*
28

Consider Saturday morning my 'official' weigh-in, but tonight weighed 224, so down 14 lbs.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 7, 2007)

Solid as a rock. Nice work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Solid as a rock. Nice work.


Thanks Baker.  I really may try some yoga classes.  My gym has a 1 hour session on Saturday mornings, and my wife and I may give it a try.  

I may be 51 in age, but I am more like 35 in spirit.


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Baker.  I really may try some yoga classes.  My gym has a 1 hour session on Saturday mornings, and my wife and I may give it a try.
> 
> I may be 51 in age, but I am more like 35 in spirit.



In that case you need to watch out for the 30 something year old females


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2007)

*6/9/07*

*ATG Squats*
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 7 

Easy does it. Planning on adding one rep each week until I hit 10, then adding 20 lbs to the bar. My knee was stiff almost all week after last weeks simple squat session, minor though. Knee feels fine tonight after today's wo.

*Leg Press*
230 x 8
320 x 8
415 x 12

*DB Curls*
35 x 5 right
35 x 5 left
35 x 5 right
35 x 5 left
35 x 5 right
35 x 5 left
rest 60 seconds
40 x 5 right
40 x 5 left
40 x 5 right
40 x 5 left

This was different. Don't even ask why I tried this (cuz I don't know), but I liked it!

*Hyperextensions*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 15

*Ab Wheel Rollouts*
10 reps

On knees 'pussy style', need to work on form.

*Heavy Bag*
Punched heavy bag, 2 rounds of 1:30


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 9, 2007)

Devlin said:


> In that case you need to watch out for the 30 something year old females


My 40 something year old wife, may have something to say about that  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 10, 2007)

*6/10/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 2 (missed on 3)
245 x 4 (missed on 5)
225 x 8 (almost missed 8)

Weight loss is finally affecting my numbers. Keep missing on lockout which is very unusual for me. If I miss, it is usually off the chest. I guess after dropping 15 lbs, I can't cry over losing 1 rep, but it does suck 

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 8
r/p
280 x 3
r/p
240 x 6

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
135 x 8

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12

*Diamond Push Ups*
20
18

*Cardio*
Jog 1 mile in 9:25

Bittersweet day today. I learned a guy who I went to high school with had a stroke that left him blind. Yes, completely blind with no chance of getting his sight back. He is in an assisted living center, and is the youngest one there. 

Then I go to the gym for my typical routine. Does anyone remember me speaking of Charlie? He is 74 years old, vibrant, and solid as a rock. A tough cuss and always good for a story. At 70 he was still repping 225 on the bench, but had dropped off as of late. Definitely an inspiration to me, as he had been working out for many years. He had two bum knees and decided to go under the knife for knee replacements. He told me about this the last time I saw him and mentioned I may not see him for awhile. I said "best of luck with the surgery, and I'll see you when you get back".

Not to be. After the surgery he complained of chest pains, and later suffered a massive heart attack. He died on Friday.

RIP 
"Charlie" J Schlemback. January 31, 1933 - June 8, 2007

You will be missed.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I learned a guy who I went to high school with had a stroke that left him blind. Yes, completely blind with no chance of getting his sight back. He is in an assisted living center, and is the youngest one there.



It's things like this that make me realize how lucky I am to be able to get out of bed each morning and get on with my day.  Life can get turned upside down really quickly and without warning.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that..................Rest in Peace


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's things like this that make me realize how lucky I am to be able to get out of bed each morning and get on with my day. Life can get turned upside down really quickly and without warning.


I spoke with him today.   A few years back he had a stress test.  The result was quadruple bypass surgery.  They gave him medication that they said he would have to take for life.  Since he wasn't working, he lost his job and health benefits, but the medical bills were paid.   The meds were expensive, so he figured he would stop taking them until he got a job.  As he put it "then bigger then shit, about a month after I stopped taking them, I had a major stroke that left me completely blind".

We did have a great conversation about old times, like 34 years ago!  He was a character then, and still is.  He is in good spirits.

You're right TT.  Makes me think how everything we take for granted, can be gone tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sorry to hear about that..................Rest in Peace


Yes, it is sad.  Charlie was a great guy.  Yes he was 74, but it was still a shock to everyone...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 11, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yes, it is sad.  Charlie was a great guy.  Yes he was 74, but it was still a shock to everyone...



And 74 these days is not really that old. I have a cyclist friend who is in his 80's and he still trains 2.5 + hours 6 days a week. He's part of a club and he takes what he does seriously. He competes in races all the time and often wins in his age and class. I kind of look up to the guy, he's super tough and not very personable but he's a hell of a good rider- trains in the rain, snow, whatever. 
He reminds me a lot of my grandfather- who was a boxer and just an all around great athlete he was gruff and miserable at times but he loved to train and battle it all out in the gym- that's what kept him going.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear it JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2007)

*6/12/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
335 x 3

*One Arm DB Rows*
80 x 10/10
100 x 10/10
100 x 10/10

*Wide Pulldowns*
90 x 10
135 x 8
195 x 8
180 x 8

*HS Pulldowns*
140 x 10
200 x 10
200 x 10

Everything 60-90 sec RI's.  Short and sweet.


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

I was just getting ready to say short and sweet, but I saw you already wrote it....

Nice workout none the less JD!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2007)

How'd you like the short RIs ???  Looking good Jersey


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hiya JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How'd you like the short RIs ??? Looking good Jersey


I've always liked short RI's, just don't use them enough .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya JD!


Whaddup Burner!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2007)

*6/13/07*

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, level 17, 30 minutes


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

What weight are you down to?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> What weight are you down to?


224. Doesn't sound like much, 238 to 224, but according to Fitday I'm averaging losing 1.4 a week which is right on my goal. Slow and steady. I honestly believe the loss is almost all fat. 9 lbs to go.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

14 pounds is an assload! Especially if its all fat!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 15, 2007)

*6/14/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 8
205 x 9

Haven't felt this weak on a 225 x 8 set in a long time. 

*CG Bench*
185 x 8
205 x 7
225 x 5

*Rope Pushdowns SS'ed w/Rope* *Overhead Ext*
40 x 8, 40 x 8
50 x 8, 50 x 8
50 x 8, 50 x 7

Ah, feel the burn 

*Pec Deck Flyes*
90 x 12
125 x 10
150 x 10

*Push Ups*
25


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey JD!
Congrats on the % loss! I'm gonna be right behind you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 17, 2007)

*6/16/07*

*Squats*
135 x 6
155 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 8

Squats coming along good.  Concentrating on going deep and sitting back.  

*Leg Press*
230 x 8
320 x 8
410 x 13

*Alt DB Curls*
35's x 8
45's x 8
50's x 8

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
105 x 10
120 x 8

Brisk walk 2 miles, 27:15.

Happy Father's Day to all you Dad's out there!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 17, 2007)

*6/17/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 4
255 x 4
225 x 8

*DB Incline Press*
70's x 10
85's x 10
85's x 10

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 6
135 x 6
155 x 8

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 8
30's x 8
35's x 8

*Cardio*
Jog 1 mile in 9:16

Went for dinner last night to beat today's crowds. Ate at On The Border, a mexican place. Had tortillas and salsa, 3 enchilida's, steak fajita, rice/corn, black beans and some lite beer. Weighed 224 yesterday morning, weighed 227.5 this morning. Holy crap, carbs really do cause you to hold water huh?


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Seems your weight is really doing well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2007)

*6/19/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 2
335 x 2
375 x 1
315 x 5

*CG Pulldowns*
90 x 8
135 x 6
195 x 8
180 x 7

*BB Rows*
115 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12

*Preacher Curl Machine*
70 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 8

*Rope Face Pulls*
100 x 12
120 x 12

Weight still up 1.5 lbs from Saturday


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Holy crap, carbs really do cause you to hold water huh?



  Do you get that bloated feeling too the day after eating too many carbs?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *6/19/07*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 375 x 1



Getting closer to that 400 mark.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Getting closer to that 400 mark.



No kidding....Nice work Jersey!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you get that bloated feeling too the day after eating too many carbs?


I don't just get the feeling.... I am  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2007)

My last run at 405, ended with 395, and I took a break. I haven't been DL'ing much lately, but the 375 felt good. So maybe I'll finally get there.

...and I saw that 505 in your journal TT  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2007)

*6/20/07*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, different machine. Cardio/aerobic program, level 10, 30 minutes.

Apparently I have gained 1-2 lbs on my cut since middle of last week, and I have no idea why. Stalling I understand. But I have actually gained weight suddenly, and my diet is exactly the same as it has been. 

I know! Maybe I'm adding mass .


----------



## PreMier (Jun 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You too Jake! (nice seeing you post again)



Thanks JD.  As long as you dont hate me for not being an animal lover 

Im going to the gym tomorrow, and have my diet all in order!

So yes im baaack


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

I see those dead numbers are getting up there!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Thanks JD. As long as you dont hate me for not being an animal lover


As long as you don't feed puppies to snakes, I'll still love you  .

Welcome back Jake!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I see those dead numbers are getting up there!


 Won't be happy until I hit 405 again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2007)

*6/21/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 4
250 x 4
185 x 14

Nice shock last set.  Rarely do that high of reps.

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 6
205 x 8
205 x 7

That high rep set zapped my energy for CG's.

*Diamond Push Ups*
19
15

*DB Front Raises*
25's x 10/10
35's x 10/10

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
120 x 10


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

250x4!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2007)

Awesome w/o's Brother JD, your rippin it up my Friend!!! Best wishes to you!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 22, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Awesome w/o's Brother JD, your rippin it up my Friend!!! Best wishes to you!!!


A site for sore eyes .


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice incline strength dude! Your workouts are still looking good, even though I haven't been around lately.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2007)

Niiiiiiice.   Are you trying to hit 225 x 10 on the Incline?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Nice incline strength dude! Your workouts are still looking good, even though I haven't been around lately.


Not bad for an old man huh? I saw your 295 x 2 incline 2 minutes ago and the 765 rack pull. Holy smokes!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Niiiiiiice. Are you trying to hit 225 x 10 on the Incline?


Totally happy with 225 x 8 for now.  Honestly I am just trying to maintain strength while I cut.  So far, so good.  I actually gained weight last week, but am back on track this week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2007)

*6/23/07*

*Squats*
115 x 8
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 6

Very happy with this. Knee is holding up fine so far. Funny, a guy was squatting next to me, and worked up to 365 x 5. He was struttin' around the gym, with ILS (imaginary lat syndome) and looking like he had a stick shoved up his ass. Amazing part is he was doing 1/4 reps and thinking he was a stud. Not impressed asshole  .

I on the other hand, may not be ATG but I am well below parallel. On this board EVERYONE squats to at least parallel. In my gym, 1/4 squats seem to be the rule, not the exception  . 

*Speed Deadlifts*
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2
185 x 2

30 second RI's

No not on Westside, felt like something different. I want to stick with this for awhile to see if it helps my max DL.

*HS Rows*
2 plates x 8/8
3 plates x 6/6
4 plates x 6/6

Done one arm at a time.

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 6
85 x 6
105 x 10

Haven't done Olympic bar curls lately because in warmups, my left elbow felt uncomfortable. Today it felt good, so I opted for the bar instead of DB's.

*Hyperextensions*
+55 x 10
+55 x 10
+55 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2007)

AWESOME w/o Brother JD!!! I hear ya, we have a TON of people who "THINK" they are the baddest and biggest to ever walk into a gym, and if they really did a true squat they would prolly crap themselves and drop the weight and run!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Funny, a guy was squatting next to me, and worked up to 365 x 5. He was struttin' around the gym, with ILS (imaginary lat syndome) and looking like he had a stick shoved up his ass. Amazing part is he was doing 1/4 reps and thinking he was a stud. Not impressed asshole  .
> 
> I on the other hand, may not be ATG but I am well below parallel. On this board EVERYONE squats to at least parallel. In my gym, 1/4 squats seem to be the rule, not the exception  .



I think it's that way in most gyms.  People don't go past 1/4 way down because if there's too much weight on the bar, they won't be able to get up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> AWESOME w/o Brother JD!!! I hear ya, we have a TON of people who "THINK" they are the baddest and biggest to ever walk into a gym, and if they really did a true squat they would prolly crap themselves and drop the weight and run!!!


My other favorite are the 'grunters and screamers'.  I grunt on occasion and understand a scream on a max attempt.  But some guys do that as a matter of course.  Hilarious to witness.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I think it's that way in most gyms. People don't go past 1/4 way down because if there's too much weight on the bar, they won't be able to get up.


Exactly.  I did see a guy just today setting up with 365 and I thought, here we go again.  Much to my surprise he did 6 quality reps.  I almost went up and congratulated him  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 24, 2007)

*6/24/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 6
265 x 3
225 x 8

Felt strong today. Good sign.

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8
285 x 8

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 6
165 x 5

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 8
30's x 8
35's x 8

*Wide Pulldown*
120 x 20

*Rope Face Pulls*
120 x 12

*Planks*
1 set, 93 seconds


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 24, 2007)

Felt strong today. Good sign.

 Nice wo. Those face pulls are sweet.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

265x3 on bench is always strong!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> My other favorite are the 'grunters and screamers'.  I grunt on occasion and understand a scream on a max attempt.  But some guys do that as a matter of course.  Hilarious to witness.




No doubt!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *6/24/07*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



How were your chest and shoulders feeling after this one?  I'd be sore as MOFO....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Felt strong today. Good sign.
> 
> Nice wo. Those face pulls are sweet.


Ah, you know how those multi-pulley machines are.  120 is the number on the stack, but all of these machines are different.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> 265x3 on bench is always strong!


Thanks DD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How were your chest and shoulders feeling after this one? I'd be sore as MOFO....


Strangely...no. I'm one of those people who rarely have DOMS. Only if I haven't done something in awhile, or after a layoff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2007)

*6/26/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 2
385 x 1

385 came up slow.  I am just not a natural deadlifter.  What made me feel better though, two brothers half my age were DL'ing beside me.  Both of these guys do 365 for REPS on the bench.  They were struggling with 275 for 5 reps DL.  

*Bent Over Rows*
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6

*Wide Front Pulldowns*
90 x 10
120 x 8
150 x 8
180 x 6

*Preacher Curl Machine*
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
120 x 12


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2007)

Excellent w/o's BRother JD, I'm with you my Friend in regards to not a natural, I am pathetic though in the Deadlift department!!!


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2007)

I remember starting back on deads I couldnt hardly do 225 for 5 reps. But it seemed like my deads just jumped right up to 335 for 10 reps in no time.....you will be just fine JD, just keep pluggin along!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother JD, I'm with you my Friend in regards to not a natural, I am pathetic though in the Deadlift department!!!


I would love to have your power brotha!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> ...you will be just fine JD, just keep pluggin along!


I appreciate the encouragement mayun!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2007)

*6/28/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 4
245 x 5

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 5
245 x 3

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8

*Diamond Push Ups*
23
16

Good old fashioned chest/shoulder/tricep workout with all compound movements.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 28, 2007)

Old but gold.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Your incline pressing is so astounding!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2007)

Love the Push/Pull/Legs, and your w/o was another solid one my Friend!!! Very NICE Inclines!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Old but gold.


HEY!  I resemble that remark  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your incline pressing is so astounding!


You are too kind DD.  Your workouts are an inspiration.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Love the Push/Pull/Legs, and your w/o was another solid one my Friend!!! Very NICE Inclines!!!


It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks   .


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks   .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

*6/30/07*

*Squats*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 3

I'm still wonder if I am doing the right thing.  I LOVE to squat, but I do notice my problem knee feeling uncomfortable.  Not pain, but uncomfortable.  Worried it is the meniscus and I am asking for trouble.  You know if I go to a specialist they will just tell me to stop, or 'go lighter'.  What to do, what to do.

*Speed Deadlifts*
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2

30 second RI's

*DB Curl's*
25's x 10
35's x 10
45's x 10

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

Played tennis for 45 minutes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm still wonder if I am doing the right thing.  I LOVE to squat, but I do notice my problem knee feeling uncomfortable.  Not pain, but uncomfortable.  Worried it is the meniscus and I am asking for trouble.  You know if I go to a specialist they will just tell me to stop, or 'go lighter'.  What to do, what to do.



Only you know how uncomfortable the pain is.  If it makes everyday activity difficult, I'd go with the "go lighter" rather than stop altogether.  But that's just stubborn old me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2007)

275 is light enough  .


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2007)

Brother JD, excellent w/o!!! What kind of stance do you use??? Do you wrap your knees??? Just curious, maybe a slight switch in stance might help, just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother JD, excellent w/o!!! What kind of stance do you use??? Do you wrap your knees??? Just curious, maybe a slight switch in stance might help, just my 2 cents my Friend!!!


In the past I used a wide stance, and I think that is what caused my initial problem.  Now I am very narrow, which is better.  I do not wrap my knees.  Maybe I'll give that a try.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2007)

*7/1/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 10
255 x 4

*HS Incline*
150 x 8
240 x 8
290 x 8

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 6
165 x 5

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 12
35's x 12

*Rope Face Pulls*
70 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, random (aerobic mode), 25 minutes

BW:  223.     Not right now though.  Had a premature 4th of July cookout with my family since the holiday hits in the middle of the week.  Had 3 hotdogs, 2 hamburgers, 5 deviled eggs, cheese, a little pasta salad, and several lite beers.  I did skip on bread, condiments, taco salad dip, chips, cake, ice cream, and potato salad.  So overall, I did good!


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Haha....3 hotdogs! Gotta have some light beer though!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2007)

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, random, 30 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2007)

Lookin Fantastic my Friend, your one of the ones who keep me goin, thank you for Keeping my Fires stoked Brother JD!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 2, 2007)

Had a premature 4th of July cookout with my family since the holiday hits in the middle of the week. Had 3 hotdogs, 2 hamburgers, 5 deviled eggs, cheese, a little pasta salad, and several lite beers. I did skip on bread, condiments, taco salad dip, chips, cake, ice cream, and potato salad. So overall, I did good! 

 That sounds so good! Nothing better than kicking back with good friends and family BBQ style!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha....3 hotdogs! Gotta have some light beer though!


Hey I like hotdogs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> That sounds so good! Nothing better than kicking back with good friends and family BBQ style!!


True dat!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


Ditto.  Happy 4th of July to you and your family TT!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Lookin Fantastic my Friend, your one of the ones who keep me goin, thank you for Keeping my Fires stoked Brother JD!!!


Yeah right!   .  YOU are a STUD, I am a lightweight.  But thanks for the kind words Arch  . (and I don't mean that in a homosexual way, not that there is anything wrong with that, haha)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2007)

*7/3/07*

*Rack Pulls*
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 2
405 x 1

I think most rack pulls are done at knee height.  These where lower.  The plates were 6-8" off the floor, and the bar about 5" below my knees.  Kind of an awkward place to start.  Almost seemed harder in a way, but I got 405, regular dead I've been missing.

*HS Row*
100 x 8/8
145 x 6/6
170 x 6/6
190 x 6/6

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 10
120 x 6
180 x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 15
105 x 12

Hiked in woods for 1:20 minutes with my Golden


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2007)

*7/4/07*

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 4
225 x 6

Hmmm, went higher on the warm up reps, and sucked ass on the work sets. I weighed in at 222 lbs today, so maybe the weight loss is finally catching up with me.


*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
225 x 4

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
260 x 6
r/p
190 x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 12
105 x 10

*Wide Push Ups*
26
16
13
45 second RI's

Hiked in woods with Golden for 75 minutes


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice workout JD. How was your 4th?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout JD. How was your 4th?


Awesome buddy.  How was yours?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 6, 2007)

*7/6/07*

*Cardio*
Walked dog 1 mile
Elliptical machine, level 10, random (aerobic mode), 30 minutes
Hiked in woods with dog for 60 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2007)

*7/7/07*

*Squats*
135 x 8
155 x 8
225 x 10
245 x 8

*Speed Deadlifts*
135 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2

30 second RI's

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 6
115 x 7
105 x 10

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*Rope Face Pulls*
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12

The combination of deep squats and speed deadlits make my legs feel like jello  .


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 7, 2007)

I like the way you mix things up. Very  wo.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I like the way you mix things up. Very  wo.


Thanks BB.  I think my exercise selection gets mundane, but I really do make an effort to change sets and reps, week to week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2007)

*7/8/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
235 x 7
235 x 5
235 x 4

90 second RI's.

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
240 x 8
300 x 7

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 12
135 x 10
155 x 6

*Wide Push Ups*
30
17
14

60 second RI's. 

Hike with dog in woods for 65 minutes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks like you had a great week lifting and hiking


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you had a great week lifting and hiking


Yep!  I worked half days and had two days off last week.  Took advantage of it.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

That is alot of weight to curl....your biceps are stronger than mine!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> The combination of deep squats and speed deadlits make my legs feel like jello  .



No problems with the knees this week?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2007)

Excellent w/o's BRother JD!!! Hope your 4th was Great my Friend!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Speed deadlifts???  what are those?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> That is alot of weight to curl....your biceps are stronger than mine!


Yeah right.  You could curl me, no problem  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> No problems with the knees this week?


Actually NO!   It seems like I'm ok with the lower rep stuff.  I still want to get back to 20 rep squat sets, we will see.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Speed deadlifts??? what are those?


Hey Katt.  Thanks for dropping by.

Speed deadlifts are meant to be done in conjunction with max effort deadlifts and rack pulls.  If you check out Westside training, you'll see what I mean.  Basically you take about 1/2 your max and do sets of 2.  Rather then concentrating on weight, you focus on speed. i.e, bringing the bar up fast.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother JD!!! Hope your 4th was Great my Friend!!!


Hey Arch!   Yes it was.  And you?  I'm going to visit your journal right now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 10, 2007)

*7/10/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 3
390 x 1

*Wide Pulldowns*
90 x 12
120 x 8
165 x 12
r/p
165 x 4
r/p
165 x 3

*Seated Pulley Rows*
80 x 12
150 x 10
195 x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 10
105 x 8


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn right!!!! That dead number continues to rise!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Good stuff Jersey.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 10, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn right!!!! That dead number continues to rise!



390 !!!    

Nice!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2007)

Excellent Deads my Friend, awesome progression Brother JD!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 11, 2007)

Very nice!   I love watching guys work out with big weights while I'm doing cardio.... it's hot!

Oh,,, that's right, I don't have anyone in my gym that does big weights


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Deadlifts are the only thing going up while I cut.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2007)

*7/12/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 3 
250 x 3
225 x 7

Strength is dropping, but I am down 18 lbs.  This is where chemical assistance would be nice, but those days are over for me  .

*CG Bench-SS'ed w/Pushdowns*
135 x 10/50 x 12
185 x 10/70 x 12
205 x 8/80 x 10

*Diamond Push Ups*
20
17

Short and sweet.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice work on dropping all that weight   Your numbers haven't dropped much.  I think I would trade 18 lbs loss for 2 reps on the bench.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Strength is dropping, but I am down 18 lbs. This is where chemical assistance would be nice, but those days are over for me  .
> 
> Short and sweet.


what...the viagra isn't helping much either???

Hiya, JD! Congrats on dropping the 18lbs!

Like YM said: I'd trade 2 reps for 18 lbs less...'me'...
So...is that about 3" off your waist?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2007)

Very impressive, congrats on the weight loss too my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work on dropping all that weight  Your numbers haven't dropped much. I think I would trade 18 lbs loss for 2 reps on the bench.


I'm down about 10 lbs on my max for both flat and incline bench. Not too bad. You know how some people cut, and just get great looking? I seem to just be a 'smaller' version of myself. Most people haven't even noticed I lost weight. 

Frustrating to say the least, because I am losing strength and I need to lose at least 10 more lbs. I DO feel much better though .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> what...the viagra isn't helping much either???
> 
> Hiya, JD! Congrats on dropping the 18lbs!
> 
> ...


Shit, and I have been injecting the viagra!  j/k

I didn't measure my 'starting' waist size, but I am down at least 2".


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Very impressive, congrats on the weight loss too my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


You too buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2007)

*7/14/07*

*Squats*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 12
245 x 6 

Really focused on the 225 x 12 set. Each rep well below parallel. Next set, I ran out of gas. 

*Speed Deadlifts*
135 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2

11 sets of 205,  Really think the speed deads are helping my overall deadlift.

*Alt DB Curls*
30's x 8
40's x 8
50's x 10
50's x 8

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*Rope Face Pulls*
100 x 15
100 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2007)

*7/15/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 5
260 x 3
240 x 5
225 x 7

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 7
1 set of machine press - 140 x 12 (don't ask)
240 x 8

*Seated Military Press* 
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6

*Push Ups*
31
19
13
60 second RI's.

Pressing strength going down, but deadlift and BW stuff going up.

Walk 2 miles in 26:30. Walk dog on trails for 45 minutes.


----------



## katt (Jul 15, 2007)

Jersey, you're a freak! 

Impressive!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 15, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/15/07*
> 
> 
> *HS Incline*
> ...


whats that all about???


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 16, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> whats that all about???



He said don't ask.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2007)

Two great workouts in a row!!  

How'd the 225 x  12 on the squats feel??   Are you shooting for 20 ??


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 16, 2007)

Excellent w/o's BRother JD!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

Hows the bodyfat going?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Two great workouts in a row!!
> 
> How'd the 225 x 12 on the squats feel?? Are you shooting for 20 ??


Not really.  Just trying to beat the 225 x 10 I did last workout.  When I did 12, I have to admit it crossed my mind  .  My knee is holding up well.  Very happy with that.  I kinda figured low reps were out, and high reps were out.  I've been aiming for 8-10 rep range on the work sets.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o's BRother JD!!!


I would LOVE to workout with you BRother Arch!  Your wo's are so inspiring  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hows the bodyfat going?


It's still going  .

Not sure exactly.  Tape measure method 19%, calipers 17%.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2007)

*7/17/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 2
*400 x 1* 

*HS Rows*
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
180 x 7/7

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 10
135 x 6
195 x 8
180 x 6

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 13

*Preacher Curl Machine*
80 x 10
100 x 10

All I can say is YES. Finally got 400 naturally, and it was a solid rep too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice job on 400!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 17, 2007)

Great wo JD! You the man.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 17, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/15/07*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...





Solid workout there. Might I make a suggestion? I would drop the push-ups if you are doing bench press. I use to do that, and it trashed my benchpress numbers. Thats just me, maybe it works well for you. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/17/07*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> *400 x 1*





Nice going, JD.  Way to keep at it.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

400!! Good Lord Jersey!  Very impressive


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Solid workout there. Might I make a suggestion? I would drop the push-ups if you are doing bench press. I use to do that, and it trashed my benchpress numbers. Thats just me, maybe it works well for you. Keep up the good work!


Hi KelJu.  Thanks for dropping by.  Interesting.  I've attributed my strength loss to dropping weight, but it does seem like it has been very noticeable the last two weeks..... and I starting burning out on push ups 3 weeks ago.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2007)

*YM, BB, TT and Katt:   *Thanks!  Took me long enough .


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

AWESOME.....you got the deaded number 400! Now its time to set your sites on 500!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2007)

*7/18/07*

*Cardio*

Elliptical Machine, random, level 10, 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2007)

*7/19/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 2
245 x 1
*265 x 1* 
205 x 10

A departure for me. Each rep in all sets was paused on the chest. On the 265 set I swear if the bar was 1 lb lighter I would of had 2. But it wasn't, and I didn't . Just couldn't quite lock it out.

*CG Bench*
185 x 5
225 x 3
245 x 1
265 x 1
135 x 25

Paused on chest each rep on all sets except the last.

*DB Front Raises*
30's x 8
35's x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
105 x 12
105 x 12


----------



## Double D (Jul 19, 2007)

265 is incredible!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2007)

It's interesting that your incline numbers are very similar to your close grips.  

And a rear delt machine, too.  I'm jealous.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

You have a rear delt machine.... damn.. I'm jealous too!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 19, 2007)

Inspiring workout, JD! Next time I'm sure you will lockout that 2 x 265.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I would LOVE to workout with you BRother Arch!  Your wo's are so inspiring  .



That my Friend, would be Fantastic!!!  

Your w/o's are excellent, your really doin great imo BRother JD, keep it up!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> 265 is incredible!


You are too kind DD.   I never max on inclines, but now I want to get to 275.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> It's interesting that your incline numbers are very similar to your close grips.


I wonder what does that mean?    Obviously if I close gripped first I would slightly better my incline numbers.  Is this good or bad?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2007)

*TT and Katt:*  I LOVE this machine.  It is one of those where you can set it up as a pec dec flye, or rear delt.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 20, 2007)

Archangel said:


> That my Friend, would be Fantastic!!!
> 
> Your w/o's are excellent, your really doin great imo BRother JD, keep it up!!!


Of course you would bury me in the dust, but I can deal with that  .


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Of course you would bury me in the dust, but I can deal with that  .



  Do NOT sell yourself short my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

*7/21/07*

*Deep Squats*
135 x 5
155 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 13
45 sec RI
225 x 6
45 sec RI
225 x 3

*Speed Deadlifts*
135 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
205 x 2
Reduced to 15-20 seconds RI's.  This was tough!

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*BB Curls*
45 x 5
65 x 5
85 x 5
115 x 6
95 x 12

*Rope Face Pulls*
90 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15

*Cardio*
Walk brisk 2 miles on track

Later, hiked in woods with Shelby for 1 hour.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 21, 2007)

Those rest intervals are insane! Awesome wo Jersey!


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang - I would have been almost hyperventilating (did I spell that correctly?) after those deads!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Those rest intervals are insane! Awesome wo Jersey!


The older I get, the more I like short rest intervals for upping intensity.  I also like long RI's for increasing strength.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Dang - I would have been almost hyperventilating (did I spell that correctly?) after those deads!


I think you spelled it right   .

Yeah after the squats and deads, I was breathing hard and sweating like a pig!  Nice mental picture huh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

*7/22/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 1
275 x 1
280 x 1
285 x 1

Time for something new. Playing around with a Westside style bench workout. Obviously misjudged my max. Figured I was going to fail at 280, and nailed it. Figured I was going to fail at 285 and nailed that. Will readjust numbers for next week. Would like to be serious about Westside, but due to my screwed up elbows, JM presses, Tate presses, and lying tricep extensions are all out. Plus, I love BB incline presses. I hate to make those just an auxillary movement....

*HS Incline Press*
200 x 8
250 x 8
270 x 8

*Straight Bar Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 12
80 x 12

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 15
30's x 12
35's x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/22/07*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...




Ahhh, the lure of the big numbers has sucked you in too huh JD???  It must have felt nice to lift 285 right?  I love being able to nail a big lift.

I say you just go for it.  My elbows are shot too.  There are just certain exercises that I cannot do, and I accept that, and just use different ones.

I am planning on rotating incline bench, close grip bench and 2 board press for ME lifts.  If I do incline bench or 2 board presses, I will use close grip bench and JM press for my accessories for 3 sets of 10 each (of course since you can't do JM presses, just do something like 5 sets of 10 of close grip and call it a day, that is enough tricep volume).  If I do close grip bench for my ME lift, then I will do incline bench and JM press for accessories (once again, do 5x10 on inclines, so there you satisfy your incline fetish )

On DE day, I am planning on doing my DE bench, then close grip floor press for something like 4 sets of 4, and also dips for like 3 sets of 6.

If you want some help setting up a template, just let me know, I can give you some pointers


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2007)

Is everyone doing Westside now ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Ahhh, the lure of the big numbers has sucked you in too huh JD??? It must have felt nice to lift 285 right? I love being able to nail a big lift.
> 
> I say you just go for it. My elbows are shot too. There are just certain exercises that I cannot do, and I accept that, and just use different ones.
> 
> ...


Hey Stewart. That was a very helpful post! My PR for flat bench is 320, but it was drug aided three years ago, so it didn't count. I would be so proud of myself to hit 315 naturally, especially at 51/52. I think training Westside, I can do it! I'm only 25-30 lbs away.

I DO need some help with the template. I have read numerous Westside and elitefitness links, but damn they make it so confusing because there is too much information. I CAN do flat bench, incline bench, CG bench. Never tried floor presses or board presses, but those look do-able. I might even be able to do JM presses, they feel very awkward to me right now.

As far as the lower stuff, I'm cool. Way less complicated.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Is everyone doing Westside now ???


Since I am on the east coast, it is officially Eastside!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Since I am on the east coast, it is officially Eastside!



  Good luck with it!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Is everyone doing Westside now ???



To quote Adam Sandler from Billy Madison..."You ain't cool, unless you do Westside!!"


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side, JD.    It looks like Stewart has given you some solid advice.    If you're getting 285 now without much 1 RM training, you should be able to get to 315.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Welcome to the dark side, JD.  It looks like Stewart has given you some solid advice.  If you're getting 285 now without much 1 RM training, you should be able to get to 315.


 
yeah, what he said.  If you go the next 2 weeks doing close grips or incline as your ME exercise, I guarantee that on week 3 when you max out on bench you will hit at least 300 if not more  .  Base your speed work for the next 2 weeks on that 285 max, and then go for it on week 3.  you will be surprised....pleasantly that is.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2007)

315....Here he comes!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd be happy with 300 right now


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> ...you *should* be able to get to 315.


Should being the key word.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, what he said. If you go the next 2 weeks doing close grips or incline as your ME exercise, I guarantee that on week 3 when you max out on bench you will hit at least 300 if not more  . Base your speed work for the next 2 weeks on that 285 max, and then go for it on week 3. you will be surprised....pleasantly that is.


Thanks again for you help Stewart. I appreciate you showing me your template.

When you do board presses, does someone hold the boards, or do you just balance it on your chest?


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2007)

Do the lifts you can JD. If something hurts, theres ussually somethings that can be substituted for it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2007)

Look at BRother JD go, Awesome w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks again for you help Stewart. I appreciate you showing me your template.
> 
> When you do board presses, does someone hold the boards, or do you just balance it on your chest?


 
I usually use my weightlifting belt to hold them in place, it works just fine...looks a little silly, but since I work out at home, I don't care.

And I wouldn't go past a 2 board press if you don't ever plan on wearing a bench shirt, which I would have to guess no anyway, so it's a moot point.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2007)

i am probably going to post a thread in training later about the dynamic exercises.  I am going to get some opinions on whether or not they are worth it for people with our maxes, and if we would be better served just doing more rep work like db presses or just regular squats for reps (which I might do anyway, stay tuned)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> i am probably going to post a thread in training later about the dynamic exercises. I am going to get some opinions on whether or not they are worth it for people with our maxes, and if we would be better served just doing more rep work like db presses or just regular squats for reps (which I might do anyway, stay tuned)


I tried speed bench a long time ago, and didn't feel like it helped much, but I half heartedly did Westside.  Lately I've been doing speed deadlifts, and they have been very beneficial.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2007)

*7/24/07*

*DE SQ/DL*

*Speed Squats*
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2
160 x 2

30-45 second RI's

Like Stewart, I am not planning on doing PL style squats. I think the wide stance is what messed up my knees in the first place. Shame too because I really liked box squats. Descended slow to rock bottom, then exploded up. Can't say these were as demanding as speed deads. Also, I never tested a squat 1RM. Estimating it at 315, but a few years ago it was 365.

*45 Degree Leg Press*
235 x 8
410 x 10
410 x 10
410 x 10
410 x 10

90 second RI's. This was demanding. First work set easy, last set extremely hard.

*BB Bentover Rows*
135 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 5

90 second RI's.

This is about the only movement that I think it is beneficial to use straps. I forgot them today 

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 10
+45 x 10
+45 x 10

60 second RI's.

All in all, a very nice change to what I have been doing  .


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats a good dynamic day workout there.  good stuff.  I don't know if you read my journal, but I am abandoning the speed work for now and focusing on a simple routine I saw on another site after doing some research.  It is basically a site devoted to powerlifters, so I have to assume that these guys know something about it.

it isn't as scientific as westside is, but it is similar in that the main exercise for the day gets rotated weekly, but there are no weekly 1RM attempts.  However, since there are 3 big lifts, I plan to attempt a max on one of them every week, and rotate, so that every 3 weeks I will be maxing on bench, squats, and deads.  there is also a LOT less volume, with only 2, or 3 sets the most on almost everything, we will see if that is a help or a hinderance.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

EXCELLENT w/o BRother JD!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome workout Jersey!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Thats a good dynamic day workout there. good stuff. I don't know if you read my journal, but I am abandoning the speed work for now and focusing on a simple routine I saw on another site after doing some research. It is basically a site devoted to powerlifters, so I have to assume that these guys know something about it.
> 
> it isn't as scientific as westside is, but it is similar in that the main exercise for the day gets rotated weekly, but there are no weekly 1RM attempts. However, since there are 3 big lifts, I plan to attempt a max on one of them every week, and rotate, so that every 3 weeks I will be maxing on bench, squats, and deads. there is also a LOT less volume, with only 2, or 3 sets the most on almost everything, we will see if that is a help or a hinderance.


Thanks for the encouragement.  I am on the fence about dedicating myself to westside also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2007)

*Arch and BB:*  That means a lot coming from you guys!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2007)

*7/25/07*

*Bench DE*

*Speed Bench*
135 x 8
175 x 3 (wide grip)
175 x 3 (wide grip)
175 x 3 (wide grip)
175 x 3 (normal grip)
175 x 3 (normal grip)
175 x 3 (normal grip)
175 x 3 (normal grip)
175 x 3 (close grip)
175 x 3 (close grip)
175 x 3 (close grip)

45 second RI's.

I started out lowered the bar fast, and then exploding up as fast as I can. I quickly realized it is far better to lower the bar slow, and then explode up. This was hard on my elbows.... hmmmm.

*CG Bench*
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

Slow and controlled. Barely got 8 on the last set. RI's were around 2 minutes. 

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 10
30's x 10

*Front Lateral Raises*
25's x 10
30's x 10

*Rope Face Pulls*
90 x 12
110 x 12

I'm getting this bad feeling this style of lifting (westside), with plenty of max efforts and higher volume dynamic lifts are going to wreak havoc with my elbow problem. Over the years I have learned how to work around this, but I never seem to learn my lesson. I am not giving up just yet, it may just be an acclimation process.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2007)

Watch out my Friend, elbows, knees and Back are the 3 big "Watch Outs" imo!!! Ice it up, hope it goes away QUICKLY!!!

Great w/o too, I LOVE to explode the weight off, and take it down in a SLOW controled manner, keep it up Brother JD, lookin SOLID!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2007)

Watch that elbow big fella


----------



## katt (Jul 25, 2007)

Workout looks great J!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Watch out my Friend, elbows, knees and Back are the 3 big "Watch Outs" imo!!!


Great advice Arch! Problem is, I have problems with all 3  . Knees are doing ok right, now. I sometimes get weird low back problems, but they come and go... but the elbow has arthritis and I get tendinitis very easily. It is hell getting old buddy .

Like DD said, you can always swap exercises, but I'm getting to the point I'm running out of exercises!

Don't worry, they will have to pry the barbell out of my hands before I ever quit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't see why Westside would put more pressure on your elbows than any other routine, unless you weren't going heavy at all before.

Workouts are looking fantastic.  Had no idea you were doing this.  Fun!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't see why Westside would put more pressure on your elbows than any other routine, unless you weren't going heavy at all before.
> 
> Workouts are looking fantastic. Had no idea you were doing this. Fun!


I started having elbow problems about 3 years ago. Rather then do multiple work sets, what seemed to work was to do warm ups and then only 1-2 work sets. Something like this:

135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 5
265 x 3
245 x 6

I try to switch the rep range of the work sets every workout, varying between 3-8 reps. This has worked well for the elbow pain.

Now, trying to do singles and higher volume sets seems to have brought the pain and discomfort back.... I may stick with Westside for the squat/DL stuff, and something more like I was doing for bench.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

I do ok for elbow pain except for skull crushers/DB behind the head extensions...if I go heavy...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 26, 2007)

They will have to pry the barbell out of my hands before I ever quit.

That should be your signature!  Jersey, you truly are hardcore.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> They will have to pry the barbell out of my hands before I ever quit.
> 
> That should be your signature!  Jersey, you truly are hardcore.


I need a sig, don't I?  Been here forever and never had one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2007)

...and still don't....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/25/07*
> 
> *Bench DE*
> 
> ...




I found the same thing (hard on the elbows) when doing speed bench.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I may stick with Westside for the squat/DL stuff, and something more like I was doing for bench.



Makes sense with the elbow problems.  You're still going to love the squat/DL format though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and still don't....


Need to come up with something witty like you guys  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I found the same thing (hard on the elbows) when doing speed bench.


That seals it..... no more speed bench!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Makes sense with the elbow problems. You're still going to love the squat/DL format though.


Thanks Sox.  I think you are right  .  Not totally giving up on the Bench ME.  I just need to Jerseyize it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

I hear ya my Friend, you know your body and I'm confident you'll do what you need to do to continue, thats just what people like us do!!! And as far as a siggie.....................................

They will have to pry the barbell out of my hands before I ever quit, is perfect!!!

Enjoy the weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2007)

*7/27/07*

*ME Squat/DL*

*Box Squats*
135 x 3
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 1
265 x 0
255 x 1

Did I say I wasn't going to do box squats? I am shunning wide stance squats, but I figured out I can do narrow stance box squats just the same. I used a Reebok step platform with 4 risers. Lowered slow, touched, and then relaxed my hip flexors to sit on the box while keeping the upper body tight. Then drove up hard. I REALLY LIKED THIS! Was a bit disappointed in the light weight I did, but I am new to this and confident the numbers will go up pronto.

*Good Mornings*
95 x 6
115 x 6
135 x 6

Ok. Haven't done these in 3 years. Starting out slowly. 

*SLDL*
135 x 8
225 x 10
225 x 10

Overhand grip, no straps.

*Hammer Curls*
30's x 8
40's x 8
50's x 8

Westside doesn't seem too big into bicep isolation (and I understand why), but I still need a fix. Figured this is a good place to insert them.

*Ab Crunch Bench*
bw x 10
+10 x 10
+20 x 10

I came into the gym tonight not totally sure of what i was going to do. Box squats, rack pulls, trap bar deads, etc. This is what I decided on, and I must say, this workout is a keeper.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2007)

255 is no light weight my Friend, but I know you and you'll leap pass that my Friend, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2007)

How's the low back feeling after the SLDL and GMs ??

Nice workout Jersey!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 28, 2007)

Great stuff Jersey!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2007)

*Arch:*  Thanks bro!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's the low back feeling after the SLDL and GMs ??
> 
> Nice workout Jersey!


I am surprised, it seems to be the middle of my back that is sore....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great stuff Jersey!


Coming from the king of awesome workouts....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am surprised, it seems to be the middle of my back that is sore....



That's weird.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am surprised, it seems to be the middle of my back that is sore....



take that as a good thing, to me it means you did the exercises right...you really shouldn't feel anything in your lower back.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 29, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am surprised, it seems to be the middle of my back that is sore....



Probably the same thing that is bothering me right now.  It won't seem to go away. So aggravating...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Probably the same thing that is bothering me right now. It won't seem to go away. So aggravating...


No, this was a good sore.

Yours is still bothering you?  You may just need to take a week off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

*7/29/07*

*ME Bench Day*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 8
135 x 8
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 1
275 x 0
270 x 1 

Paused the bar on my chest for a 1 count every rep.

*JM Presses*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

I reviewed the JM Blakely video on YouTube before heading to the gym today. Still feels very awkward to me, but I did feel it in the triceps. On the fence about this one. 

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 12

*One Arm Military Presses*
30 x 12/12
45 x 12/12
55 x 10/10

*Crunches*
20
20
20


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 29, 2007)

Pausing the bar makes that exercise so much more difficult.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 29, 2007)

270 is a nice incline max when you factor in the pause.  I don't know if I would use a pause on the inclines, I mean I don't think there is a reason to.  Yes, you need to pause on the bench in a comp, but I don't think you are planning a competition any time soon, am I right?

The pause is a very useful tool for developing low end power, I did it last week too, but I used regular bench and used it as 2 sets of 5, I think that would be a much more effective use of pausing for you than to do it as a max effort, especially on the incline bench.

what do you think you could have gotten without the pause?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Pausing the bar makes that exercise so much more difficult.


I never max on incline.  Anything above 250, I lower very slow since the weight is harder to control.  At this angle, a pause doesn't seem to hold me back much because at regular speed I do 255 x 2-3.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> 270 is a nice incline max when you factor in the pause... what do you think you could have gotten without the pause?


Thanks, I was happy with 270.  On the 275, I was out of the groove, bar got too far out in front.  Without the pause, probably 275.  On flat bench, yeah a pause takes away about 20 lbs for me.  On incline, my paused reps is still close to my touch and go.  Not sure why.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2007)

*7/31/07*

*DE Squat/DL *

*Speed Squats*
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3 
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3

I suck. After looking at the template, I was supposed to do 10 sets of 2 with 175. Whoops!

*BB Bentover Rows*
135 x 6 wu
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6

60 seconds RI's. Last week was at 90 second RI's. Also swapped bentover rows with leg press, since a couple of guys were hogging it. 8 plates per side, and the partner was pushing on the sled each rep .

*Leg Press* 
235 x 8
410 x 10
410 x 10
410 x 10
410 x 10

60-75 second RI's. These kill me. By the last set, I am totally spent.

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 10
+45 x 10
+45 x 10

45-50 minutes, didn't time closely.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2007)

Jersey,

What do the speed squats do for you ?

Looks like a good workout


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm loving that you're trying these exercises out with me.  First JM Presses, then Good Mornings.  I'll be hitting the GM's light on Friday.


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice workout JD.....did you like the speed squats?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Jersey,
> 
> What do the speed squats do for you ?


They are supposed to help train for explosive power. Use light weight and concentrate on speed at the bottom. I must admit, once I did speed deadlifts for a couple of weeks, I finally broke thru my deadlift plateau. I would say I like speed deadlifts the best also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm loving that you're trying these exercises out with me. First JM Presses, then Good Mornings. I'll be hitting the GM's light on Friday.


   I have done GM's before, so I am used to those.  JM presses are definitely new for me.  I really have trouble getting the feel for those.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout JD.....did you like the speed squats?


I like speed deads the best, speed squats next, then speed bench.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have done GM's before, so I am used to those.  JM presses are definitely new for me.  I really have trouble getting the feel for those.



Trouble with Good-mornings?  Have you tried Zercher Good-mornings?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Trouble with Good-mornings? Have you tried Zercher Good-mornings?


No, I meant trouble with JM press form.

Zercher GMs sound interesting though .


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> No, I meant trouble with JM press form.
> 
> Zercher GMs sound interesting though .



I've yet to find an exercise that hits the hams better.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome w/o's Brother JD, Youre just rockin and rollin my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2007)

hiya JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2007)

*8/1/07*

*Cardio*

*Elliptical Machine*
Aerobic program, level 15, 30 minutes


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi JD


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

Only thing with speed bench they seem to effect my joints a bit....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2007)

*8/2/07*

*DE Bench *

*Speed Bench*
135 x 8 wu
155 x 3 wu
175 x 3 (close grip)
175 x 3 (close grip)
175 x 3 (close grip)
175 x 3 (regular grip)
175 x 3 (regular grip)
175 x 3 (regular grip)
175 x 3 (wide grip)
175 x 3 (wide grip)
175 x 3 (wide grip)
175 x 3 (wide grip)

45-60 second RI's

I think I am starting to like this.  Set up like I was going to do 315, slowly lowered the bar, slight pause and exploded back up.  I like the idea of doing different grip widths.  Really feel the wide grip, which was outside the rings.

*CG Bench*
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

120-150 second RI's

I have always done close grips with a thumbless grip, while my normal bench I always use a thumbs wrapped around the bar grip.  That is the way I learned to do them, probably a carry over from doing lying tricep extensions.  I figure I may be better served by using the same grip for regular bench.  Man, did this feel weird to me.  But it seemed to hit my tri's harder.

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 12
30's x 10

60 second RI's

*Front Lateral Raises*
30 x 10/10
30 x 10/10

60 second RI's

*Rope Face Pulls* 
120 x 12
120 x 12

60 second RI's


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2007)

Jersey,

What is the % of weight you are "suppossed" to use for speed bench?

Just curious............

Nice CG press!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Jersey,
> 
> What is the % of weight you are "suppossed" to use for speed bench?
> 
> Just curious............


60% of max is textbook Westside.  For speed squats you wave load, meaning 50% 1 week, 55% the next, and then 60%.  After that, back to 50%.  For speed squats it is 50% of max.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 60% of max is textbook Westside. For speed squats you wave load, meaning 50% 1 week, 55% the next, and then 60%. After that, back to 50%. *For speed squats it is 50% of max*.


 
I assume you meant speed deads here....I always used 70% of 1RM for speed deads simply because you are usually only doing one rep at a time, so you would need a higher load to make all the calculations right.  

I believe they chose the 2 reps on the squat and 3 reps on the bench to represent the same time frame it might take you to complete a max attempt.  If it takes you 5 seconds to bench your max, then the speed set should take 5 seconds as well, or something like that.

I think doing speed deads at 50% of max would be a waste, especially if you are doing one rep per set.  I used to do a 6x1 thing with 70% of max and the same 1 minute rest periods.

In any event that was a nice looking DE bench session you had there.  Nice to see you went heavy on the close grips after the speed bench.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2007)

how are the elbows after those heavy CG benches?
when I was....in good shape...if I got heavy...man...the elbows killed..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> I assume you meant speed deads here....I always used 70% of 1RM for speed deads simply because you are usually only doing one rep at a time, so you would need a higher load to make all the calculations right.
> 
> I believe they chose the 2 reps on the squat and 3 reps on the bench to represent the same time frame it might take you to complete a max attempt. If it takes you 5 seconds to bench your max, then the speed set should take 5 seconds as well, or something like that.
> 
> ...


Yep, I did mean speed deads.  I have been using 50% but 2 reps. I read that somewhere, but now I see where it is recommended doing sets of 1 @ 55%-65%.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how are the elbows after those heavy CG benches?
> when I was....in good shape...if I got heavy...man...the elbows killed..


Not bad at all.  I get 'flare ups" usually triggered by something.  Right now they only bother me a little.  I 'close grip' by going to the smooth part of the bar, so it is not too bad to the wrists and elbows.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2007)

*8/3/07*

*ME Squat/DL*

*Box Squats*
135 x 3
155 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 1
265 x 1
275 x 1

Alright! Came down slow, sat on the box and relaxed the hip flexors. Then drive back up. Missed 265 last week and got 255. So I was very happy with 275 today. Should have gone to failure, but I want to save something for next week.

*Good Mornings*
95 x 6
115 x 6
135 x 6

*SLDL's*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5 (overhand grip)
275 x 7 (mixed grip)

Where the hell are my wrist wraps? I must have lost them. When I went overhand on the first 275 set, I was losing my grip. Since my primary interest is working the hams, hips and spinal erectors, I switched to a mixed grip. Gotta get more straps, since the latest rumblings here say it is better to use an overhand grip w/straps, then a mixed grip due to torque on the spine. On conventional deads, I still going mixed grip damnit!

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 6
105 x 10

Good workout done for about .18 cents (2 scoops of protein powder and 1.5 cups of skim milk). The WHOLE workout performed in the squat rack... priceless . Ok, no one was waiting to squat when I used it for BB curls  .


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

I was always doing the mixed grip, before someone told me about the spine thing, plus they said it would give you uneven growth.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 4, 2007)

I try to alter my grip between sets or even reps if I do multiple reps.  I reset the bar after each rep and switch the grip.  So first rep will be left hand under, right hand over, second rep will be left hand over, right hand under...etc

I think that would be the best bet to correct any uneven issues, other than learning the hook grip, which for now I will pass on.

I can do my heaviest sets with double overhand grip without straps, but I don't feel as confident with the weight as when I go mixed grip, so that's why I use the mixed grip, otherwise I wouldn't.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2007)

That's looks like a tough leg workout Jersey.   Nice job 

I always use mixed grip


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2007)

Uh oh.  Knees felt fine after workout yesterday.  But today, especially the right knee hurts, and feel's loose.....  It was the left knee that gave me problems in the past.  Not good.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Uh oh.  Knees felt fine after workout yesterday.  But today, especially the right knee hurts, and feel's loose.....  It was the left knee that gave me problems in the past.  Not good.



   Time for some Ice and Ibu


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Time for some Ice and Ibu


Done .


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 5, 2007)

how are your knees doing today?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2007)

*8/5/07*

*ME Bench*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 2 (paused each rep)
270 x 1 (quite possibly the slowest rep I have ever done)
225 x 7

*BB Bench*
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 8

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 12
135 x 10
150 x 8

*One Arm DB Tri Extensions*
25 x 10/10
30 x 10/10
35 x 8/8

Hike with dog in woods for 1 hour and 20 minutes.

Decided today, I am ditching Westside. So far all I have done is flair up my problem elbows, to make pushing movements painful. Fucked up my knees, after successfully rehabiliating them to where I could do squats again, and feeling unconfident in my pressing lifts. I know WS is great in theory, and works for many, but it doesn't work for everyone. Ramping sets, and DC seems to be the best for me, and that is where I'm going.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> how are your knees doing today?


Definitely better.  Nip it in the bud.  I much rather do medium to high rep squats with moderate weight, then heavy weight and tear up my connective tissue in the knees.  275 is light, but strict box squats are very demanding.  An absolutely great exercise for most people because it teaches you to 'sit back'.  But for whatever reason, a bad choice for my 50 year old knees.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 270 x 1 (quite possibly the slowest rep I have ever done)



Hey, it wasn't your fault.  Some chick was checking you out and you went into slow motion.  You know, like in the movies.

Great workout, Jersey!


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

It may have been the slowest rep - but you got it


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2007)

Old people always move slow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hey, it wasn't your fault. Some chick was checking you out and you went into slow motion. You know, like in the movies.
> 
> Great workout, Jersey!


That must have been it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

katt said:


> It may have been the slowest rep - but you got it


That I did  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Old people always move slow


 
  Bastard . Good to see you posting in my journal Jake .


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2007)

I always read, just dont post much


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2007)

Where is the 'shame' smiley?

what ever happened to Gary 'gwcaton'(sp?)


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/5/07*
> 
> *ME Bench*
> 
> ...




I dont blame you for dropping westside.....my shoulder problems were at their best whenever I was doing westside...of course my strength was doing pretty well to.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2007)

> Ramping sets, and DC seems to be the best for me, and that is where I'm going.



Finding out what works best FOR YOU is the hardest thing when lifting (just ask S20 ...hahahahahahaha   He's still trying to figure it out)


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Great w/o's Brother JD, your doin Great imo!!! Be careful w/the elbows, do you use wraps (ace Bandage) on them, just a thought, they help keep the joints warm!!! Also maybe try some Dit Da Jow on the wlbows, that worked for me!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont blame you for dropping westside.....my shoulder problems were at their best whenever I was doing westside...of course my strength was doing pretty well to.....


Although it is too early to tell, I believe WS was improving lower body power.  However, it is kind of hard to hit pressing maxes when you have pain.  The body tends to protect itself.  Jersey will be back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Finding out what works best FOR YOU is the hardest thing when lifting.


Exactly YM. 

I see the CF polls came out. Your boyz are up there! In addition to my guys, I may have to start routing for the Scarlet Knights  . You have to admit, Rutgers is a great story. Wonder if they can keep it up this year. I think they can.

How is your FF team coming?


----------



## katt (Aug 6, 2007)

We've heard alot about Westside, but haven't tried it as yet.....

I'm always complaining about my hubby's aches & pains..... but now, since we're into this cycle... my elbow has been bothering me since I've shot up with the weights so fast....

I feel like such a freaking weenie  ..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly YM.
> 
> I see the CF polls came out. Your boyz are up there! In addition to my guys, I may have to start routing for the Scarlet Knights  . You have to admit, Rutgers is a great story. Wonder if they can keep it up this year. I think they can.
> 
> How is your FF team coming?



I like to see the smaller schools do well.   I loved the Boise State/Oklahoma game last year (one of my all time favorite football games to watch).   They were all over the ESPY's this year.   Rutgers running is coming back right ??

I'll let you know about my FF team next week.  We'll see how next Monday night goes.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

I use a mixed grip on the heavier SLDLs, when I can't hold the bar with a double overhand.  I just alternate the grip each set.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/5/07*
> Decided today, I am ditching Westside.



And thus balance is preserved in the weight-training universe.  One leaves and another returns.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And thus balance is preserved in the weight-training universe. One leaves and another returns.


 
This is getting scary, we might need to start calling it Sith-Side or something like that


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> but now, since we're into this cycle... my elbow has been bothering me since I've shot up with the weights so fast....


My elbow started bothering me big time when I was doing cycles.  I've often wondered if the rapid increase in strength was the culprit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> They were all over the ESPY's this year. Rutgers running is coming back right ??


Yes sir.  Ray Rice is returning.  He is only a junior  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> And thus balance is preserved in the weight-training universe. One leaves and another returns.


He returns!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> My elbow started bothering me big time when I was doing cycles. I've often wondered if the rapid increase in strength was the culprit.


 
of course it was.  your muscles are capable of gaining strength much more quickly than your ligaments and other connective tissues, hence it is a big issue with *users*.


----------



## katt (Aug 7, 2007)

ARGHHHH!!   I'm a user!!!  That sounds so,,, so,,, dirty


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2007)

katt said:


> ARGHHHH!! I'm a user!!! That sounds so,,, so,,, dirty


It's ok Katt.  Stewart wants to be a user too, and he knows it  .

You are right Stewart.  From what I accessed, that is usually more associated with long term use, like a few years.  The muscles grow much larger, and the tendons and ligaments stay roughly the same size.  But my 1 year to 1-1/2 year on and off experimentation may have been enough to do my OLD connective tissue in .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2007)

*8/7/07*

*Rack Pulls (just above knee)*
135 x 3
225 x 3
315 x 3
405 x 3
445 x 0
425 x 1

Used mixed grip on heavier sets.  Grip gave out big time on the 445 set. Hmmm.

*HS Rows*
100 x 6/6
145 x 6/6
180 x 6
r/p
180 x 4
r/p
180 x 3

r/p sets done right arm, then left.

*Leg Press*
230 x 6
320 x 6
410 x 6
500 x 8
r/p
500 x 4
r/p 
500 x 3

*Hyperextensions*
+50 x 10
+50 x 10
+50 x 10


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Used mixed grip on heavier sets.  Grip gave out big time on the 445 set. Hmmm.



In all fairness, the forearms are the weakest link in that exercise, and you'd already worked them hard.

Solid workout, Jersey!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Used mixed grip on heavier sets.  Grip gave out big time on the 445 set.



You might want to do some static holds.  Using a power cage, set the safety bars so that the barbell is mid-thigh or higher, ie. you want as short a ROM as possible.  Lift the BB off the safety bars and hold as long as possible.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice workout Jersey!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> It's ok Katt. Stewart wants to be a user too, and he knows it  .
> 
> .


----------



## PreMier (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You might want to do some static holds.  Using a power cage, set the safety bars so that the barbell is mid-thigh or higher, ie. you want as short a ROM as possible.  Lift the BB off the safety bars and hold as long as possible.



I used to do this with DB as well.  Great exercise.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> ARGHHHH!! I'm a user!!! That sounds so,,, so,,, dirty


 

Ha! You dirty user!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/7/07*
> 
> *Rack Pulls (just above knee)*
> 135 x 3
> ...


 
Are we back to JerseyCrapp I see???


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya JD!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok,,, that is friggin strong!  Good job jersey!

Can I watch you workout sometime?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> O
> 
> Can I watch you workout sometime? *NAKED! *


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Are we back to JerseyCrapp I see???


Yes sir!  Felt good too.



Burner02 said:


> hiya JD!


Hey Burner


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Can I watch you workout sometime?


No.  But you can work out with me though .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


>


That was bad   .


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> No. But you can work out with me though .


rumor has it that she wears SHORT shorts on squat days....


----------



## katt (Aug 9, 2007)

*S T O P  I T !!*

I swear, I'll post some picture of a 300+ lb gals ass on your journal Burner!!!


----------



## katt (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

sweet...then I can photoshop it w/ you and up the anty!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Just to clarify I was talking about JD working out naked and you watching.  JD walks around naked most the time anyway


----------



## katt (Aug 9, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> sweet...then I can photoshop it w/ you and up the anty!





ewwwww....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

katt said:


> ewwwww....


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> JD walks around naked most the time anyway



I don't even want to know how you found out about that.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't even want to know how you found out about that.



Old people forget their pants sometimes..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Old people forget their pants sometimes..


Never totally naked.... I wear my Depends!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2007)

*8/9/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 3
275 x 1
290 x 1

*HS Incline*
190 x 5
240 x 5
300 x 8
r/p
300 x 3 
r/p
300 x 2

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 10
60 x 10
r/p
60 x 8
r/p
60 x 5

*Rope Face Pulls*
90 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 12

Yeah, I know. I am calling this my "WestCrapp" program  . I am going on vacation next week (I'm letting you know now, unlike some OTHER people  ), so one more ME day on flat bench. Haven't done regular grip flat in a couple of weeks. I guess I increased 5 lbs. Ok with me.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Where?

btw, nice workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought "WestCrapp" was funny. 

Going to Bradenton, just north of Sarasota, Florida.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 16, 2007)

Make sure you go to the Rod and Reel on Santa Maria Island for the fish and chips


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Make sure you go to the Rod and Reel on Santa Maria Island for the fish and chips


Already back YM . Didn't make it there, but did go to my favorite seafood place in the area. Anna Marie Island Oyster Bar. Love this place!

If you venture back, there is a small place called the Iron Skillet, on Cortez Ave. I am not big on a huge breakfast, but man, this was awesome. I tried the namesake "Iron Skillet". Home made potatoes, covered with two scrambled eggs, onions, and two sliced link sausages. This is put in a iron skillet, covered with cheddar cheese, and baked in the oven. Once removed, a big dollop of sour cream is put on top along with thinly sliced fresh green onions. I added some tabasco sauce, OMG I was in heaven.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2007)

*8/17/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 7
245 x 5

Dayum. I never take a week off, and I know I should. I did while on THIS vacation. Today's wo.... W-E-A-K. I ate the usual crap while on vac. Applebee's, Don Pablo's, Chili's, Arby's, a fantastic breakfast place and local seafood place (see above), not to mention the best chocolate/peanut butter ice cream I have ever had (twice). But lo and behold, I actually LOST a lb! Guess 3 times a day of crap, is about equal to 5 times a day of clean, hahaha. Of course I felt weak today though.

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 12
r/p
240 x 6
r/p
240 x 3

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 10
135 x 11
r/p
135 x 6
r/p
135 x 4

Hiked with my poor, neglected dog for 1:20 minutes.

Easing back into it. Although I mentioned I was going on vacation, I was somewhat surprised none of my "friends" posted in my journal... except for my boy YM. Hmmmm. Maybe time to exit, stage left.  If you guys are that bored with my journal, I am more then happy to stop posting and reciprocating. Just gives me one less thing to do in my stress packed day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dayum. I never take a week off, and I know I should. I did while on THIS vacation. Today's wo.... W-E-A-K.



The same thing happens to me which is why I prefer to have an easy week as opposed to not doing anything when I need a break.    I wonder if it has anything to do with age?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The same thing happens to me which is why I prefer to have an easy week as opposed to not doing anything when I need a break.  I wonder if it has anything to do with age?


I agree.  I was proud of myself this time though to devote all of my time to my family, and resting my old ass .


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

I have been doing some rest pauses. I really like the lack of time I spend working out. I admire your workouts!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome back !   That breakfast sounds goooooooooooood!!       That's funny how you lose a pound by 1) not working out 2) eating like crap.    The key is :  Don't do that too much    Once or twice a  year


----------



## katt (Aug 18, 2007)

ok so that breakfast I just read sounds so incredibly good!!!

Everyone needs some time off,, it's good for the sole..  you may be a little weaker at first, but it comes back strong!

I have only one more day left of my "supps"...  I tell you, I'm not looking forward to getting sore after workouts again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have been doing some rest pauses. I really like the lack of time I spend working out. I admire your workouts!


Thanks Big D.  Yeah, rest pause is a really good thing to cycle into your workouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Welcome back ! That breakfast sounds goooooooooooood!! That's funny how you lose a pound by 1) not working out 2) eating like crap. The key is : Don't do that too much  Once or twice a year


I agree with that!  
CF is right around the corner man.  I am getting fired up!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

katt said:


> ok so that breakfast I just read sounds so incredibly good!!!
> 
> Everyone needs some time off,, it's good for the sole.. you may be a little weaker at first, but it comes back strong!
> 
> I have only one more day left of my "supps"... I tell you, I'm not looking forward to getting sore after workouts again


That breakfast WAS SO good!

You are dead on Katt, time off is a good thing, just as long as it doesn't turn into 6 weeks.  That's never a problem with us hardcore folk though huh?  

Remember, I warned you.  "Chemical guidance" is the shit, it is hard to stop.  But the bright side is you and hubby can go get slammed now!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

Man that bench is pretty good same with the mills JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

*8/18/07*

*Squats*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 12

Easy does it. Still on vacation.  Drank a little bit too much last night.  Feeling rough today....

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 8

*DB Curls*
25's x 12/12
35's x 10/10
35's x 10/10
35's x 10/10

*Hyperextensions*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12


Hiked with dog for 1 hour 15 minutes


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah you love that dog huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2007)

Squats and deads after a night of drinking?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Ah you love that dog huh?


You know it.  I am a big softie when it comes to this dog.  I have had pets my whole life, but this big, fluffy Golden Retriever is something special.  She is daddy's girl .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Squats and deads after a night of drinking?


The deads were light, but the squats almost made me sick.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 19, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I agree with that!
> CF is right around the corner man.  I am getting fired up!



Only a couple more weeks for CF!!     This may be Lloyd's last year  

How are you feeling after the squat/dead combo workout yesteday ??  I'm feelin' it a bit after those high rep deads................


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> This may be Lloyd's last year
> 
> How are you feeling after the squat/dead combo workout yesteday ?? I'm feelin' it a bit after those high rep deads................


Really?  I hadn't heard that.  What is the reason?  He is not young, but he certainly isn't old in coaching circles.

I am definitely feeling it!  Very sore today.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Jersey! Just thought id pop in and sneak a peak at your journal. I love your low volume/high intensity workouts. I think i need to take a leaf out of your book!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Really?  I hadn't heard that.  What is the reason?  He is not young, but he certainly isn't old in coaching circles.
> 
> I am definitely feeling it!  Very sore today.



He has been coaching at Michigan for 28 years (13 as head coach).   His  contract has been rewritten recently to indicate he can still obtain a $1 million bonus if he is employed at U/M (he no longer has to be Head Coach)

I think he is around 62.....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2007)

whats the drink of choice JD?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hi Jersey! Just thought id pop in and sneak a peak at your journal. I love your low volume/high intensity workouts. I think i need to take a leaf out of your book!


Hey Sam, nice to see a new face in my journal!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> He has been coaching at Michigan for 28 years (13 as head coach). His contract has been rewritten recently to indicate he can still obtain a $1 million bonus if he is employed at U/M (he no longer has to be Head Coach)
> 
> I think he is around 62.....


Got it.  Money talks  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2007)

PreMier said:


> whats the drink of choice JD?


Just beer and tequila, but less tequila these days  .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2007)

PreMier said:


> whats the drink of choice JD?



JD = Jack Daniels ?????   That's my drink of choice


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2007)

Im down with jack and coke.  but lately im on a white russian kick.. I blame it on my latest movie infatuation "The Big Lebowski".  God what a movie hahaha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2007)

*8/21/07*

*Rack Pulls*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 3
375 x 2
425 x 0  
425 x 0  
405 x 1

Bar centered between floor and knees.  I hate my rack.  The only options are on the floor, between floor and knees (plates elevated about 6" off the floor), and 1" above the knee.  I swear I think it is actually harder to pull starting with the plates 6" off the floor, then on the floor.  You can't get underneath the bar and use leg drive to get it going.  425 felt like it was bolted down, 405 came up smooth. 

*45 Degree Leg Press*
320 x 8
410 x 8
500 x 10

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 8
120 x 8
165 x 11

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 12
105 x 10

First decent workout since I came back from vacation.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't like starting mid-shin either.  Nice workout, JD.


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice rack pulls... I know my husband was so sore after I told him we were going to do them .....

Isn't it just weird that you can get one weight and the next 10 pounds feels like 100?


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 21, 2007)

Dam JD you gonna be sore as hell in your traps! Nice workout man.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Im down with jack and coke. but lately im on a white russian kick.. I blame it on my latest movie infatuation "The Big Lebowski". God what a movie hahaha


u...like that movie? uuggg.....when the movie let out of the theater...my friend stood up and announced: Well, that's TWO hours of my life I can't get back!
 
fuqqin' ametuers....

Hiya JD!
me..I'm fine, but...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

Phenomenal rack pulls, brother.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 22, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/21/07*
> 
> *Rack Pulls*
> 135 x 5
> ...



That's the point my friend


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

Why can't I get "multi-quote" to work.  I first thought it was because I was stupid, but then I realized at my job it works fine.  At home it doesn't work.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't like starting mid-shin either.


Glad to hear that.  I thought maybe it was me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Isn't it just weird that you can get one weight and the next 10 pounds feels like 100?


I guess your strength has to cut off somewhere, but it does seem strange.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Dam JD you gonna be sore as hell in your traps! Nice workout man.


I feel it in the traps and lats  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Phenomenal rack pulls, brother.


Look who's talking  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> That's the point my friend


I guess so huh?  Seems like it should be easier 6" off the floor, but is is sort of a no man's land.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2007)

*8/22/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 7

Bouncing back.

*CG Bench Press*
145 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 9
r/p
205 x 3
r/p
205 x 2

*DB Tri Extensions*
35 x 12
50 x 12
70 x 12

Due to elbow problems, haven't done these in awhile.  Was cautious.

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

An observation:

I worked my way up to 10x45, then 12x45, then 15x45 on the hyperextensions, and then stopped doing them until I saw a video of M.J.H. doing them a different way.  If you want to add more weight to your hyperextensions, try them like this... 





YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Jersey    

Nice workout! How's it feeling?

I have to confess something.... I've always been the bitch with my husband's aches & pains.... well now since we've both done this cycle.. my elbow hurts .. too much stress on the tendon I guess     even though I was religiously drinking a gallon of water a day...

I feel really bad now.....older......shit.....


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> An observation:
> 
> I worked my way up to 10x45, then 12x45, then 15x45 on the hyperextensions, and then stopped doing them until I saw a video of M.J.H. doing them a different way. If you want to add more weight to your hyperextensions, try them like this...
> 
> ...


 
Not for nothing, but I would never copy the exercise form of MJH on anything.  I have nothing against him but his form on a majority of the exercises he does is suspect at best and I wouldn't want people to copy what he does and get hurt.

If you want to add more than a 45 pound plate to hypers, do them with a heavy db, just hold the ends of the db up to your chest with both hands and go from there.  I think most of us should be strong enough to hold at least a 100 pounder for a set of 10 reps.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Hi Jersey
> 
> Nice workout! How's it feeling?
> 
> ...


 
Eh, I don't think it's your age that is doing it as much as your new found strength is doing it.  Remember the muscles can get stronger faster than the tendons can, so I am sure that with all those tons you are lifting, it has to be a factor.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2007)

> DB Tri Extensions
> 35 x 12
> 50 x 12
> 70 x 12
> ...



That looks like a lot of weight .... How are you doing these ??


----------



## katt (Aug 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> Eh, I don't think it's your age that is doing it as much as your new found strength is doing it.  Remember the muscles can get stronger faster than the tendons can, so I am sure that with all those tons you are lifting, it has to be a factor.




Yeah, I agree completely...  the old thing was sarcasm..


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 23, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> If you want to add more than a 45 pound plate to hypers, do them with a heavy db, just hold the ends of the db up to your chest with both hands and go from there.  I think most of us should be strong enough to hold at least a 100 pounder for a set of 10 reps.



Using DBs is the way that I do them.  Holding a plate seemed rather awkward.  The DBs have a built-in handle.


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 23, 2007)

Strong stuff JD .


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 23, 2007)

nice bread and butter workout Jersey! How long do you spend in the gym, if you don't mind my asking? And what kind of warmup do you do?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2007)

katt said:


> Hi Jersey
> 
> I have to confess something.... I've always been the bitch with my husband's aches & pains.... well now since we've both done this cycle.. my elbow hurts .. too much stress on the tendon I guess  even though I was religiously drinking a gallon of water a day...


Thanks Katt.

Yeah, my elbow problems started while on cycle and never really went away.  I hope you recover ok, I'm sure you will..... I didn't because I AM old .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> An observation:
> 
> I worked my way up to 10x45, then 12x45, then 15x45 on the hyperextensions, and then stopped doing them until I saw a video of M.J.H. doing them a different way. If you want to add more weight to your hyperextensions, try them like this...


I used to work up to a 80 lb DB, but then got away from hypers for awhile.  I haven't seriously tried to add weight on these.  They put the hyper machine well away from the free weights, but do have a 45 laying by the machine.  Since I'm lazy, it is easier just to grab a plate and do them, hahaha.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> That looks like a lot of weight .... How are you doing these ??


Seated with using both hands.  Sounds a lot lighter now, huh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Strong stuff JD .


Thanks B!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> nice bread and butter workout Jersey! How long do you spend in the gym, if you don't mind my asking? And what kind of warmup do you do?


About 45 minutes.  I just loosen up by doing some stretches, and starting with the bar.  My first couple of sets are always warm ups.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Katt.
> 
> Yeah, my elbow problems started while on cycle and never really went away.  I hope you recover ok, I'm sure you will..... I didn't because I AM old .


Age isn't the issue as much as how we train.  Speaking as an old fart myself it does matter at 47 what I do now more than it did when I was 27.  Have you looked at doing any kind of plyometric workouts for tendon improvement?    Low weight high energy movement helped me out of this exact situation.  Ross Enamiat has a bunch of stuff on youtube that you can watch for pointers that might be what you need to get out of this pain cycle and hugely improve your tendon strength.

Ross Enamait on youtube and his site links here and here.

Good luck JD.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Seated with using both hands.  Sounds a lot lighter now, huh?



Yep!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Age isn't the issue as much as how we train. Speaking as an old fart myself it does matter at 47 what I do now more than it did when I was 27. Have you looked at doing any kind of plyometric workouts for tendon improvement? Low weight high energy movement helped me out of this exact situation. Ross Enamiat has a bunch of stuff on youtube that you can watch for pointers that might be what you need to get out of this pain cycle and hugely improve your tendon strength.
> 
> Ross Enamait on youtube and his site links here and here.
> 
> Good luck JD.


I appreciate the input BC!  I will check it out.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

You have ridiculous incline strength, I am jelous!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Seated with using both hands.  Sounds a lot lighter now, huh?



  .......a little  

Only a couple days until CF starts.....................


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 25, 2007)

*8/25/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 9

Decided to switch my Saturday and Sunday workouts. Lower body tomorrow. Elbows are bothering me big time, so low volume for sure. Bench strength is coming back after the vacation. It really speaks volumes for eating 3 calorie dense meals vs 5-6 smaller clean meals a day. Once back on track diet wise, my strength has returned quickly. Never quite experienced this before.

*DB Incline Press*
50's x 10
70's x 10
90's x 12

Another movement I hadn't done in awhile. As all of you know, I love BB inclines. Not too shabby on the work set...

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 8

*Pec Dec Flyes*
105 x 10
135 x 10
150 x 8

Hike with dog for 1 hour 15 minutes. 91 degrees and a lot of humidity. Love it. There is a creek she can bounce in and out of to cool her off.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice job "Mr. Incline"  

I bet she loves hiking!!!!


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2007)

I think Mr incline is a good name for you man lol. You must have some good stabilizers to be DB benching that much of your BB bench.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job "Mr. Incline"
> 
> I bet she loves hiking!!!!


Hmmm, Mr Incline.... hahaha

Yep, Shelby loves the hiking and swimming. I realized I should have got her into agility competitions when she was younger. She loves to leap over logs, run up steep and I mean steep hills, dive into water, and all the while very attentive. I didn't realize how athletic she was until we started these hikes... hell she even insists on wearing a Sixers jersey these days.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2007)

*8/26/07*

*Trap Bar Deads*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 11

After seeing YM doing 3 sets of 10 w/315, I was curious to see how much I could do for one set.  Pleased with 11 reps, but no way could I have done 3 sets of 10 .

*HS Row*
55 x 8/8
100 x 8/8
145 x 5/5
*switch to one arm at a time*
170 x 8
r/p
170 x 4
r/p
170 x 3
right, then left

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 10
180 x 10
255 (stack) x 12

A movement I don't think much of, but in the mood to do something different.  

*Hyperextensions*
+60 x 12
+60 x 12
+60 x 12

Since my manhood is being questioned )), I decided to make an effort to increase my weight used on these. Dragged a 60 lb DB across the gym to the hyper machine.

*Face Pulls*
70 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 26, 2007)

Love that dog man makes me smile looking at her .


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 26, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/26/07*
> 
> *Trap Bar Deads*
> 135 x 5
> ...



A little competition with YM?    That's some serious pulling, JD.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A little competition with YM?  That's some serious pulling, JD.


 
yeah, YM LOVES competitions


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice deads, jesus.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 28, 2007)

What a sweet dog! Bet she keeps you fit, out for walks all the time!

Looks like she's loving that jersey too! Jersey . . . . Jersey  . . . geddit   . . . !!

 


*sigh*

I need to get out more.


----------



## katt (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> A little competition with YM?    That's some serious pulling, JD.



Nice job Jersey  

Sniff...Sniff........Did someone say "competition" ????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Love that dog man makes me smile looking at her .


Thanks B, she is quite the character  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> yeah, YM LOVES competitions


*TT and Stewart:  *Yes he does.  He drove me to 20 reps squats, and has motivated me to deadlift more.  I concede before we start, he has super pull strength.  

I think I have him on push strength though, although his DB inclines kick ass  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Nice deads, jesus.


Thanks MB, YOU are the man though!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> What a sweet dog! Bet she keeps you fit, out for walks all the time!
> 
> Looks like she's loving that jersey too! Jersey . . . . Jersey . . . geddit . . . !!.


She really does keep me going!

I get it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice job Jersey
> 
> Sniff...Sniff........Did someone say "competition" ????


I concede before we start.....

But most of these people just don't understand Ohio State / Michigan do they?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> I concede before we start.....
> 
> But most of these people just don't understand Ohio State / Michigan do they?



Nope.......No they don't.   We NEED a victory this year


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> *TT and Stewart:  *Yes he does.  He drove me to 20 reps squats, and has motivated me to deadlift more.  I concede before we start, he has super pull strength.
> 
> I think I have him on push strength though, although his DB inclines kick ass  .



You got me on the push exercises for sure.........    The REAL competition is to "do one more than you did last time"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> The REAL competition is to "do one more than you did last time"


That it is my friend  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2007)

*8/29/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 7 (and a 1/2 )

Smiley because my elbows still hurt, yet I increased over last week.

*CG Bench*
135 x 15
155 x 15
175 x 13

Worked in with a buddy, who was doing high rep CG's.  What can I say?  It's good to feel that lactic acid build up sometimes. 

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 7
r/p
240 x 3
r/p
240 x 2

*Pec Dec Flyes*
105 x 12
135 x 10
150 x 8

Iced each elbow 15 minutes and took 800 mg Advil.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, pains hurt.....

funny,, every time I see your journal I think of the movie "coyote ugly" because the gals name is jersey...  haha

I think I've watched that 10 times or more,,, along with "save the last dance" ... my hubby always says... my gawd, are you watching it again???"  hahahahaha


----------



## Brutus_G (Aug 30, 2007)

That pains good JD unless of course its elbow lol maybe you should stop all upper push movements for a week then come back.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 30, 2007)

My vote is you take a shot of epinephrine and demerol and get after it! 

But really, you should consider dropping weight (considerably) and increasing reps (considerably) and take it moderately easy for a week (at minimum) or two. Just something to consider.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, pains hurt.....


Very profound Katt... I have noticed that  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2007)

Brutus and MB: Yeah, I know. I took off a week while on vacation just 2 weeks ago, but the elbows still hurt. If it doesn't get better in the next week or two, it is a hiatus for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/30/07*

*Rack Pulls (mid shin)*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 3
365 x 2
410 x 1 *PR*

Added a whopping 5 lbs to the bar.  Didn't want to repeat the ugly 425 x 0 incident last week.  

*45 Degree Leg Press*
320 x 6
410 x 6
500 x 11 *PR*

One rep increase over last week

*Wide Lat Pulldowns*
75 x 15
120 x 15
150 x 8
165 x 8

Had to cut it short tonight.  Short and sweet, happy with the PR's.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

500 on the leg press??   Do we get to see pic's or what?????

Come on..... I did pic's .... so can you..  really


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2007)

I have never seen JD..

Everytime I think of him, a little red devil pops up in my head..


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> My vote is you take a shot of epinephrine and demerol and get after it!
> 
> But really, you should consider dropping weight (considerably) and increasing reps (considerably) and take it moderately easy for a week (at minimum) or two. Just something to consider.




Ok, so I just saw this  post.. and let me tell you,,, I've had demerol (sp?) twice in my life when I had a hospital stay..... ok,,, that is the best drug EVER!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2007)

PreMier said:


> I have never seen JD..
> 
> Everytime I think of him, a little red devil pops up in my head..



Funny!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2007)

katt said:


> I've had demerol (sp?) twice in my life when I had a hospital stay..... ok,,, that is the best drug EVER!



Gotta agree with that.  A shot of demerol and it's lights out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2007)

The old timers should remember I used a flexed arm shot in my avi, but with my face cropped off.

My bf is too high to post current pics. Not a bb'er, more a weak powerlifter.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh yeah,  I officially announced in Stewart's journal I will hit a 425 conventional deadlift by the age of 52.... which in my case is 12/24/2007.


----------



## Double D (Aug 31, 2007)

Haha........I used to know the feeling JD! You are the man, no matter how you feel!


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 1, 2007)

What are your arms measuring? Look like 18-19.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> The old timers should remember I used a flexed arm shot in my avi, but with my face cropped off.
> 
> My bf is too high to post current pics. Not a bb'er, more a weak powerlifter.



Who you callin' an 'old timer'....haha

I remember that avi


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oh yeah,  I officially announced in Stewart's journal I will hit a 425 conventional deadlift by the age of 52.... which in my case is 12/24/2007.



 


BTW, I do remember that avi.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> What are your arms measuring? Look like 18-19.


I wish , more like 17" left, 16-7/8" right.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice numbers, especially at your age. _Respek!_


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 2, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Very nice numbers, especially at your age. _Respek!_



true dat JD. You know 5 pounds adds up over time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Witchblade, and Brutus.  425.... 425 .... 425....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

*9/1/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 12
225 x 6

One of the worst bench workouts I 've had in a long time. Elbow problem seems to be getting better, but I think mentally it is holding me back.

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 10

*Pec Dec Flyes*
105 x 10
135 x 10
150 x 8

Went to the park for my usual hike with my wife, stepson and dog. Many people have come to this park for years, and I have heard the story about one path to avoid. They said this guy has trained a older Golden Retriever, of all dogs, to bark at people coming close to their house which is located at the top of a hill close to the park. Some said the dog has run down the hill and nipped their dogs. One gentlemen told me the guy who lived in the house threatened to shoot his dogs if they came on his property.

I am new to this park and discovered the said trail, and like it because it is secluded. I have taken Shelby down this trail several times, no incident. Then twice in the last two weeks, we saw the GR. It ran to the back of the properties' fence, but then came to an opening and started to run down the hill, in park territory towards us. It stopped short, but barked very aggressively. My dog just ignored it.

Today, we walked along the trail and went by the house, mind you in the park's territory. Shelby usually goes a little ahead and I heard her bark and growl, which is very unusual for her. We see what appeared to be a homeless guy because he looked very scruffy looking, holding a digital camera. He snaps a couple of photos of my dog, then us. I told her to come back which she did, and he proceeds to tell me, "I have one just like her at home.... she is the one who barks at 'you people' when you come by". I said 'oh, I have heard about you'.

Then he said, your dog is required to be on a leash, where upon I said, it is right here in my hand. He mumbled oh yeah in your hand. Then he starts sprouting off this bullshit how he has photos and is going to the mayor's office on Tuesday to show him the 'evidence'. Now THAT pissed me off and I said Don't threaten us asshole. I got in his face, he was still snapping photos, and asked him his name. He keep repeating, you can come to the mayor's office on Tuesday. I asked his name again, and I swear to God I wanted so fucking bad to punch him in the mouth. I think he knew it because he could see it my eyes, so he backed off. My wife God bless her, was screaming at him, you have issues pal. We started walking away, and he was walking behind us snapping more photos. I turned around and after a few more choice expletives, told him if he didn't stop taking pics, I would shove the camera up his fucking ass. He responded by saying "I'll tell the mayor you were cussing too!". Fucking dildo. He really is lucky I didn't beat his ass to a bloody pulp, because I was so pissed off and entirely capable of that. Don't threaten me because I am walking my dog off leash on a nature trail moron.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2007)

*9/2/07*

*Deep Squats*
135  x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3
275 x 3
155 x 20

Focusing on form.  I still have the tendency to lean too far forward with heavier weight.  Think I made progress today.

*HS Rows*
55 x 8/8
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
180 x 7/7

One arm at a time.

*Leg Extensions*
160 x 8
210 x 8
255 (stack) x 13

*Hyperextentions*
+70 x 10
+70 x 10
+70 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

Showing some great restraint in the park, JD.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 2, 2007)

You did the 20 repper after all the heavy work?  I feel like quite the wuss now.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 3, 2007)

You did better than me JD i would have mauled his ass lol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like a nice "relaxing" walk........You should have beat his ass 

===

Ohhhhhh..........20 repper    I think you needed it


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 3, 2007)

You should go to the Mayor's office and tell the Mayor how much of a douchebag that guy was.  Honestly, what is he going to do with the "evidence?"  Mind boggling, what a shithead.

Hammer Strength single arm machine, I'll be utilizing that one today.  Good call and good workouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> You did the 20 repper after all the heavy work? I feel like quite the wuss now.


Yeah right.  I feel like a wuss everytime I bench or deadlift compared to you big bro .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> You did better than me JD i would have mauled his ass lol.


I've been thinking about putting a "Caution: Asshole Ahead" sign on the trail  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds like a nice "relaxing" walk........You should have beat his ass


I think so too.  He wasn't exactly a small looking dude.  He was shorter then me, but was stocky looking.  I could have beat his ass big time though  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> You should go to the Mayor's office and tell the Mayor how much of a douchebag that guy was. Honestly, what is he going to do with the "evidence?" Mind boggling, what a shit.


Exactly.  The world is so full of mindless asswipes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2007)

So.... today, I walked 4.2 mph on a treadmill for 2.5 miles, and took dog on hike in said park for over an hour.

Did not go down the same trail. I SO want to confront this jerk again, but I have to protect my family first. He is such a fuck wad, I could see him planting poison or threatening us with a gun. My other side tells me, don't let this guy dictate where you go in a public park. Turn the other cheek?

My wife, dog, and I went this time. We were deep into the woods and my wife screamed "Oh My God!", I said "What?!". There was a 4-5 ft black snake sidewinding up the hillside. Shelby never even noticed it. I looked it up when I got home, it was a Black Rat snake that get to 42"-72" long, but they are not poisonous. They do wrap around and constrict their prey, but chipmunks and such. I think my 75 lb golden retreiver could hold her own.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2007)

I would have been hella pissed if some psycho was taking my and my familys pics.  I commend you sir for not killing him


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice squats Jersey!   I think that 20 repper was the burn set, huh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2007)

*9/5/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
195 x 8
225 x 9

Normally would have done inclines todays, but I was so distraught over my last flat bench wo, decided to do them again today.  Much better result.

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
300 x 7

*Pec Dec Flyes*
105 x 12
120 x 12
150 x 8

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 12
30's x 12
35's x 12

Even lower volume then usual.  Trying to take it easy on my elbows.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 5, 2007)

You know low volume isnt always bad sometimes you just gotta mix it up. Hang that damn sign man lol! PLZ


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

Well Jersey - I don't see anything wrong with that workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2007)

I want to see 225 x 10 in your journal on the bench  

You can do it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guys!



The sign the sign PLZ JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> I want to see 225 x 10 in your journal on the bench
> 
> You can do it.


My best natural is 225 x 11, but I would rather see 245 x 6-8,  I am a lower rep kinda guy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> The sign the sign PLZ JD!


You mean the "Asshole Alert" sign?  Working on it B, working on it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2007)

*9/6/07*

*Rack Pulls (mid-shin)*
135 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
335 x 3
375 x 2
*415 x 1 PR*

Another increase.  My grip on 415 was feeling weak, but I controlled it.  Ok, 3 weeks of mid shin rack pulls, something different next week.  Might try a deadlift max if I feel good.

*Leg Press*
320 x 8
410 x 8
525 x 8

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 10
135 x 8
180 x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 15
105 x 12


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

Dang Jersey... I want to be as stong as you when I grow up..


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 7, 2007)

x11 225? Mmmm... Thats probably about where I am at. I might try next week.

Weights are looking GREAT as always!

Nice restraint at the park and wise on avoiding this guy (even though it would be great to confront him) because he could be carrying a gun and injure you or even worse your wife!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Dang Jersey... I want to be as stong as you when I grow up..


Like your not extremely strong  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> x11 225? Mmmm... Thats probably about where I am at. I might try next week.
> 
> Weights are looking GREAT as always!
> 
> Nice restraint at the park and wise on avoiding this guy (even though it would be great to confront him) because he could be carrying a gun and injure you or even worse your wife!


The voice of reason .  

I bet you are at least at 225 x 11!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> My best natural is 225 x 11.


I NEVER do vids of my workouts, but lo and behold I did shoot one of me doing the 225 x 11. With this video, I will probably forever tarnish any image you guys had of me.... but here goes. Not the best form either, but I was going for reps.




YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Sep 7, 2007)

OMG!! you have a silver fox attacking the top of your head


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 8, 2007)

Looked good to me maybe a little bounce but we are bodybuilders not Powerlifters.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2007)

PreMier said:


> OMG!! you have a silver fox attacking the top of your head


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> OMG!! you have a silver fox attacking the top of your head


I started turning gray in my late 20's, just like my Dad...   I do have a full head of hair, again just like my Dad.  Much rather be gray, then have the 'male pattern baldness' most of you will have at my age .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Looked good to me maybe a little bounce but we are bodybuilders not Powerlifters.


Yeah, when I do lower reps, I use solid form. When I did that video, I wasn't intending on posting it online, I just wanted to see how many reps I could get.  With a spotter, I probably could have squeezed out a couple more low quality reps  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2007)

*9/9/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 13
205 x 11

In the mood for doing higher reps today. Trying to rehab the elbow, lower weight and higher reps are in order.

*CG Bench*
135 x 10
185 x 12
185 x 10

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Tricep Pushdowns* (bent handle)
50 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 9

Hike with dog in park for 50 minutes. Just me and Shelby.... I walk a lot faster without the crew . Elbow/forearms definitely feeling better  .


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm impressed your CG has a very strong ratio to your normal bench. Your triceps must be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice work getting 11 on the Bench 

Finally I'm able to put a face to the name


----------



## Musclebeach (Sep 9, 2007)

Shit... a spotter and you could have done 2-3 more! 

I am going to rep it tomorrow (thanks for the idea!) on chest day, I will let you know how it goes, and hell with your inspiration I might even tape it and post it!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking good Jersey!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2007)

Taking some time off ??


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2007)

he's napping.

old peeps need naps. 

with all due respect if i was movin the heavy weight like JD i would need a nap too haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Looking good Jersey!


Thanks Sam.  Kick ass in that marathon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Taking some time off ??


I always take off Mon and Tues....  I did miss my Sat workout, had a big party to make an appearance at.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2007)

PreMier said:


> he's napping.
> 
> old peeps need naps.


I do take a lot of naps, on weekends only  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2007)

*9/12/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 6
225 x 8

*HS Incline*
190 x 6
240 x 6
320 x 6

*Pec Dec Flyes*
120 x 12
150 x 10

*Tricep Pushdowns*
60 x 12
80 x 10
100 x 7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2007)

*9/13/07*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
335 x 3
375 x 2

Lower back felt weird on the 375 set, decided to stop right there.

*Leg Press*
230 x 8
320 x 5
410 x 5
500 x 11

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 12
135 x 10
180 x 9


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2007)

Geez Louise Jersey..... 500 for 11????   I think you better raise the weight next time, you lightweight... haha


----------



## DOMS (Sep 13, 2007)

375 Deads?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 14, 2007)

> Lower back felt weird on the 375 set, decided to stop right there.



Smart move!!   Nice leg presses big fella


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> 375 Deads?



Yes, JD's been kicking it up a notch with the DLs.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 15, 2007)

JD=some big ass numbers


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2007)

katt said:


> Geez Louise Jersey..... 500 for 11???? I think you better raise the weight next time, you lightweight... haha


I tired 550 a week or two ago, and if felt like l increased it 150 lb!  Maybe I was just having a bad day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> 375 Deads?


Current PR is 400, shooting for 425 by Xmas  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Yes, JD's been kicking it up a notch with the DLs.


That 375 felt mighty damn heavy.  This is the first deadlift session I have had in 3 weeks.  Did mid-shin rack pulls instead.  Not sure if that helped me or not.  TT,  have you ever tried using 35's on the bar or platform deads?  I'm thinking that is what I should be doing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> JD=some big ass numbers


,  I feel weak compared to some of the guys on here though.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2007)

i will post mine within the next while(journal) and then that will make you feel better lmao


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2007)

*9/15/07*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 8

*DB Bench Press*
85's x 8
100's x 7

Should do these more often.  Had trouble balancing myself on the narrow bench.

*HS Shoulder Press*
190 x 8
240 x 8
r/p
240 x 3
r/p
240 x 2

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 12
105 x 10

I apologize for being MIA posting in other's journals.  Going to wedding today, will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i will post mine within the next while(journal) and then that will make you feel better lmao


Only temporary for sure.  I know the weight you can handle Jake!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 15, 2007)

Brother JD, Loved the video, I'm certain you could have HIT at least 2 more reps my Friend!!! Sorry been away for a while, Family stuff (as you know) can be VERY time consuming!!!

Excellent w/o's as usual!!!

Good news to report, my partner and best friend has moved closer to me (3.7 miles to be exact, LOL) and the w/o's have kicked into a diferent gear, gotta LOVE the Intensity my Friend!!!

I hope to be consistantly back, I apologize as I miss and feed off of this place, and you help me tremendously my Friend!!!

GOD speed!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2007)

GREAT to see back Arch!!!  I was worried you might not be coming back.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 16, 2007)

Man i got some work to do to catch up to you on the inclines! Lookin very strong JD.


----------



## Double D (Sep 16, 2007)

His inclines are always very mighty!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2007)

How was the wedding??   Any good stories ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 17, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> That 375 felt mighty damn heavy.  This is the first deadlift session I have had in 3 weeks.  Did mid-shin rack pulls instead.  Not sure if that helped me or not.  TT,  have you ever tried using 35's on the bar or platform deads?  I'm thinking that is what I should be doing.



I've done platform deads and go back to them every once in a while.  I believe it's supposed to help if your sticking point is off the floor.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> How was the wedding?? Any good stories ?


What happens in Burlington, NJ.... stays in Burlington, NJ.   

It was a blast!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I've done platform deads and go back to them every once in a while. I believe it's supposed to help if your sticking point is off the floor.


I miss off the floor.  I am going to lower the bar (no pun intended). Thanks TT!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2007)

*9/19/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
225 x 8

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
240 x 6
300 x 6

*SS Pushdowns/Pec Dec Flyes*
50 x 12/105 x 12
70 x 12/ 135 x 12

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 15


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Hiya Jersey    

Nice lookin workout you got going on there!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> What happens in Burlington, NJ.... stays in Burlington, NJ.
> 
> It was a blast!



Did Bon Jovi play at the wedding  

haha

==

Good solid workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2007)

there's a video? Now I'm gonna ahve to go home and look it up...

Hiya JD!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Jersey!!

Loving the high rep Military Press - Killer!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Hiya Jersey
> 
> Nice lookin workout you got going on there!


Gracias Katt.  You and hubby do some very inspiring wo's !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Did Bon Jovi play at the wedding


In spirit he was  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> there's a video? Now I'm gonna ahve to go home and look it up...
> 
> Hiya JD!


There ARE a couple videos of me on the dance floor.  Not on YouTube... yet.  

Some of my younger co-workers were getting a good laugh at me on the dance floor having a good time.  Of course they were too chicken shit to get out there themselves...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Jersey!!
> 
> Loving the high rep Military Press - Killer!!


Thank you mate!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2007)

*9/22/07*

*Deep Squats*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 10
175 x 20

*Leg Extensions*
120 x 8
180 x 8
255 (stack) x 12

*Wide Pulldowns*
90 x 15
105 x 15
120 x 15

*Rope Face Pulls*
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 10

Starting today, going to go lighter on push movements.  Elbows have digressed.  May take a few weeks off, but am going to try light weight, high rep stuff first and see how that goes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 23, 2007)

Look at those squats    Nice work.    It's too bad about your elbow.   Light weight and higher reps (and rest) hopefully will do the trick.


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 23, 2007)

20 reps squats thats some ball busting done right!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> There ARE a couple videos of me on the dance floor. Not on YouTube... yet.
> 
> Some of my younger co-workers were getting a good laugh at me on the dance floor having a good time. Of course they were too chicken shit to get out there themselves...


what's part of the saying for life: Dance like there's nobody looking?

-or-
that scene at the begining of 'Young Guns'. all the 'regulators' were watching and making fun of Billy dancing and whooping it up on the floor w/ the ladies.
..the one of them said: yeah...but he's out there and were over here pulling our tallywackers....


...so...you had fun...your co-workers...wallflowers...


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Are you serious Jersey?? You're last workout was on the 22nd??? Oh come on!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 27, 2007)

Taking time off to let the elbows heal?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

yea what the hell


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Taking time off to let the elbows heal?


BINGO! 

Decided to just bite the bullet and take some time off.   I'll start doing some lower body stuff starting this weekend, and maybe push/pulls the week after.  To give you an idea, it still stings just to pull off a t-shirt.  Getting better each day through.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

PreMier said:


> yea what the hell


Look who's talking  .


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2007)

PreMier said:


>


It is really good to see you back and posting workouts Jake  .


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks buddy.  i was trying to attach my first 3 weeks of workouts because everything was so laughable.  i was squatting like 95lbs for 5 reps and DYING!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> thanks buddy.  i was trying to attach my first 3 weeks of workouts because everything was so laughable.  i was squatting like 95lbs for 5 reps and DYING!



Hey Hey - easy tiger. *ruffles feathers*

Some of us think 95lb is quite respectable


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Hey - easy tiger. *ruffles feathers*
> 
> Some of us think 95lb is quite respectable



For curls lol .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2007)

*9/29/07*

*Bench Press*
115 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 12
135 x 15

Almost embarrassed to post this, but you guys know what's up. Decided to test the elbows. Still feel it, so I'm not sure if I should be doing any pushing at all. Elbows feel fine today though.

*Deep Squats*
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 20

Decided to stop there since I planned on dl'ing too.

*Deadlifts*
115 x 5
185 x 5
255 x 3
325 x 3

Used 35 lb plates instead of 45's. Wow, much harder! I like.

*Pulldowns*
90 x 15
105 x 15
105 x 15


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 30, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> For curls lol .


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Deads BTW Jersey! Bet they were fun


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't worry about the "pushing".  I'd take all week off pushing movements.....You will not lose anything by taking all week off.

20 rep squats again  and some deads


----------



## Brutus_G (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong with some light work lord knows i should probably follow my own advice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Don't worry about the "pushing". I'd take all week off pushing movements.....You will not lose anything by taking all week off.


You missed it being in Switzerland.  I did take off last week, from everything.  Was planning on just lower body this week, then resuming upper body next week.  But of course after a week off I couldn't resist trying bench.  I might do light inclines tonight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Nothing wrong with some light work lord knows i should probably follow my own advice.


 Definitely going light on bench for awhile.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> You missed it being in Switzerland.  I did take off last week, from everything.  Was planning on just lower body this week, then resuming upper body next week.  But of course after a week off I couldn't resist trying bench.  I might do light inclines tonight.



Good luck.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2007)

*BB Incline* 
135 x 15
155 x 18

*Leg Press*
230 x 5
320 x 5
410 x 5
550 x 8

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 10
150 x 10
190 x 13

*BB Curls*
40 x 20
50 x 20


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey JD - How'd the workout feel today?  OK?


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 2, 2007)

Nicely done brother JD.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 2, 2007)

hows the arms?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

Do the curls bother your elbows at all?  Just thinking of possible exercises that could be contributing to the elbow problem.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2007)

Take care of them elbows my Friend (I know you are, just gotta say it my Friend) Excellent w/o's by the way!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey JD - How'd the workout feel today? OK?


The next day, I had some soreness, the bad kind.  But tonight I went heavier and it everything feels ok  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2007)

PreMier said:


> hows the arms?


See above


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Do the curls bother your elbows at all? Just thinking of possible exercises that could be contributing to the elbow problem.


Yes curls affect it too.  When your elbows are messed up, you pretty much are screwed on any movement that requires bending the arm.  Hell, deadlifting is ok though .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Take care of them elbows my Friend (I know you are, just gotta say it my Friend)


Trying Brother Arch, trying!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2007)

*10/4/07*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Ok, color me stupid.  Elbows/forearms felt great, so maybe I went overboard.  So far, no problems.  Tomorrow may be a different story.

*DB Incline Press*
50's x 12
70's x 12

Taking it easy.

*HS Rows*
55 x 8/8
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
170 x 8/8

One arm at a time.

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey JD what are your current goals?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey JD what are your current goals?


First and foremost.... get over joint pain.

The other long term goals would be to match my PR's when juicing. Because of my bum elbows, probably will never match assisted 320 bench, but I did do 300 natural. I have matched my 405 deadlift. Best below parallel squat was 365. Now I'm more of a higher rep squat guy, but I am still close.

Other then that, it is to stay healthy and to keep surprising the 'younger' guys in the gym.  People still give me funny looks when I do 245 for reps on incline.  I like that.


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

so enlighten me on this.... the elbows *do *get better?

Until the next cycle.?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Your elbows still bother you Katt? Mine seem to be the result of several things. Arthritis, flare ups of tendonitis. I type on a PC all day, I know that doesn't help matters. I was able to manage it pretty well, but then it really flared up bad this summer, and I am having trouble getting back to a manageable state.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2007)

do any supps. help? That glucco...stuff?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like your elbow is OK 

What's your prediction for OSU/Purdue ???


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your elbows still bother you Katt? Mine seem to be the result of several things. Arthritis, flare ups of tendonitis. I type on a PC all day, I know that doesn't help matters. I was able to manage it pretty well, but then it really flared up bad this summer, and I am having trouble getting back to a manageable state.



I haven't had any problems for the last 2 weeks, which is great!!  But we've lowered our weights and are doing higher reps now, which has helped I think!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> do any supps. help? That glucco...stuff?


I tried it a long time ago and I didn't notice any improvement.  Maybe I will give it another try  .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like your elbow is OK
> 
> What's your prediction for OSU/Purdue ???


Definitely better.

OSU 21, Purdue 14


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> I haven't had any problems for the last 2 weeks, which is great!! But we've lowered our weights and are doing higher reps now, which has helped I think!


That's great!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2007)

*10/6/07*

*Squats *
135 x 8
155 x 8
225 x 16* cowabunga!*


TT if you see this, you inspired me bro. Probably would have stopped at 14, but in the back of my mind I wanted to catch up with you  .

*Deadlifts (35 lb plate's)*
115 x 8
185 x 8
255 x 5
335 x 3

Really think using the longer rom is the ticket for me increasing my deads. Much harder then using using 45's. I will do this for at least 4 weeks, then try regular plates.

*Alt DB Curl's*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 15

Elbows still borderline. Easing back using high reps.

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program, 30 minutes


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 6, 2007)

Good man hitting that cardio and those 16 rep squats!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice squats!!  I see 20 coming pretty soon


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice work on those squats. Thats pretty kickass man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2007)

*10/7/07*

*Incline Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 11

*DB Bench Press*
50's x 12
70's x 10
100's x 8

*Wide Front Pulldowns*
90 x 15
120 x 12
135 x 10
150 x 8

Strict form. No rocking and rolling .

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

Mow grass, hike with dog in park for 1:10 minutes.

Elbows better, not 100 percent....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Good man hitting that cardio and those 16 rep squats!


Trying to keep up with you B!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice squats!! I see 20 coming pretty soon


 Legs are feeling strong YM.  I finally got over the problem knee.  Learned not to go heavy on squat, just higher rep stuff... and my thighs are getting bigger .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on those squats. Thats pretty kickass man.


HEY BUDDY!  Good to see you posting in IM again.  Yeah, I should be visiting your place more.  Truth is, I find it hard just it keep up posting here .


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Your inclines are always massive.


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn Jersey - you're just owning it aren't you?!?!


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 8, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Trying to keep up with you B!



Not possible!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 8, 2007)

Brother JD, Fantastic w/o's my Friend!!! I DEFINATLY see 20 reppers in your NEAR future!!! Glad your elbows are feeling better, I'm easing into Flat Benches slowly myself w/my shoulder an all!!! Keep it up my Friend, inspiration all around!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 13, 2007)

Taking some time off ?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2007)

Maybe he just got a little busy with life.  

 JD


----------



## PreMier (Oct 17, 2007)

i know your logging in, and reading.. whats the dealio


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 21, 2007)

OK, JD, I'm getting back in the posting saddle.  You coming back soon?


----------



## katt (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe he took another trip???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your concern.

Elbow pain just got to be too much to bear. Working out sucks if it is always painful. Decided to take off as much time as it takes. Not sure if I will ever be able to hit it hard again, but I think I will  .

I still do lower body, squats and deadlifts, but nothing that involves bending the elbow.

Been very busy lately and kinda depressed to post. Selfish of me, yes. Thought maybe it would be a good idea to take a break from IM and hardcore working out. You know what I mean?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2007)

Good to see you are OK   Squating and deads ARE hardcore lifting 

Rest up!   I'm about to take a week off too pretty soon.  A week or two off would probably be good for most of us .....but we are too hard headed to do it.  

Take it EZ..................


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2007)

i took 2 years off.. but hey its good to be back, there are a lot of great people here and a lot of good support


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i took 2 years off.. but hey its good to be back, there are a lot of great people here and a lot of good support


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see you are OK  Squating and deads ARE hardcore lifting
> 
> Rest up! I'm about to take a week off too pretty soon. A week or two off would probably be good for most of us .....but we are too hard headed to do it.
> 
> Take it EZ..................


Thanks YM.  I'll be back...


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thank you everyone for your concern.
> 
> Elbow pain just got to be too much to bear. Working out sucks if it is always painful. Decided to take off as much time as it takes. Not sure if I will ever be able to hit it hard again, but I think I will  .
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you mean... sometimes you just want a break from it all.


----------



## Brutus_G (Oct 24, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOO don't leave me. Hope it gets better JD i know how much that shit can suck especially when you've been in the iron game as long as you have.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2007)

Take care BRother JD, I am having to let my journal go for a while, life has decided to get insane for now, but I will be checkin in when I can to cheer you on my Friend!!!

GOD speed you and yours!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 31, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks YM.  I'll be back...



Not back yet


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Not back yet


Nope.  3 weeks off, but with some easy workouts and elbows are still painful.  Call me a pussy but 50 rep sets with pink dumbells may be in my future.

I made an appt with a orthopedic doc next week, but you know how that goes.  PT or reduce the weight used.  We shall see though.

Tonight I did do:

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 12

*DB Incline* 
50's x 8
70's x 15

*Squats*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10

*Front Pulldowns*
90 x 8
105 x 8
135 x 8

*DB Curls*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 10

... and at the moment, elbows feel good.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey buddy you just keep those elbows good and healthy no one who matters will call you a pussy since you'll still be squatting, dead lifting, pull ups, and so on.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 1, 2007)

Dragon Balm - Red 19 gm, Chinese Imports

use this on your elbows.  seriously.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Dragon Balm - Red 19 gm, Chinese Imports
> 
> use this on your elbows.  seriously.




Have you ever tried this stuff or know of someone who has?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 2, 2007)

yea, i have.  i also used to use olba oil, and then wrap it.  your not supposed to wrap the dragon balm though.. but i used it when i would have tendonitis


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2007)

Not a bad workout........Good to see you back around.  

I hope to get into the ortho next week too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2007)

Saw the ortho doc today.  First thing he noticed was I can't completely straighten out either arm.... a sign of advanced arthritis.  He just wants to start with basic NSAID's, he knows I've taking Motrin, and a set of current xrays.  That does make sense to me since I have not had a xray for over 3 years, and that one showed some arthritis.

I may be fucked.  He did say to go ahead and keep working out for now, just cut out the 'power stuff'.  Not sure what that exactly means .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2007)

Time for 8-12 reps - which isn't too bad


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

so no more heavy weights for you??   

Hey, I have a full body workout you can try - if you like gasping for breath


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2007)

katt said:


> so no more heavy weights for you??
> 
> Hey, I have a full body workout you can try - if you like gasping for breath



Post it please


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2007)

Big game this weekend Jersey...........Please post your prediction.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Saw the ortho doc today.  First thing he noticed was I can't completely straighten out either arm.... a sign of advanced arthritis.



The joys of getting old, right JD?


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 14, 2007)

Things will get better JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2007)

yellowmoomba said:


> Big game this weekend Jersey...........Please post your prediction.


OMG, I dunno. Our teams are going in opposite directions.  Still gotta go with my boyz.  

OSU 27
Michigan 24


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The joys of getting old, right JD?


No shit TT .  My initial xrays, the report from the lab, mentions "degenerative arthritis"  at least 4 times, plus bone spurs.   I see the doc next Wednesday.... I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Things will get better JD.


I appreciate that B .


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

Dang Jersey!!    I really hope they are mistaken and everything will come out ok!!  

If not,,,, well then,,  just go full throttle and beat the system... prove them wrong!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 21, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> My initial xrays, the report from the lab, mentions "degenerative arthritis"  at least 4 times, plus bone spurs.   I see the doc next Wednesday.... I'm crossing my fingers.



Does arthritis show up on an x-ray or is it a condition that the doctor can detect by examining you?  Today is next Wednesday, so good luck with that visit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 21, 2007)

Let us know ....


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Dang Jersey!!    I really hope they are mistaken and everything will come out ok!!
> 
> If not,,,, well then,,  just go full throttle and beat the system... prove them wrong!



Katts right fuck the system. Nothing can stop you if you wont let it just be careful.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Does arthritis show up on an x-ray or is it a condition that the doctor can detect by examining you? Today is next Wednesday, so good luck with that visit.


Thanks for checking up everyone.

Had the visit, and basically comes down to what I thought. Osteoarthritis of both elbows. I either have to manage the pain by limiting the exercises that cause it and using NSAIDS, or have surgery to remove the bone spurs. He said my elbows are NOT in bad shape, and I still have good overall range of motion. He felt cortisone injections would be a waste of time and the pain would return in a few weeks.

Problem with surgery, is that there is a somewhat long recovery, and since I do have arthrithis, it will eventually come back. He said if it were him, he would give up weight training, because the stress on the joint using heavy weight is prematurely accelerating the joint damage. 

He wasn't an ass about it at all, and totally understands my desire to continue training. He did recommend some elbow specialists and said they may not agree, and might want to try cortisone.  I think they will have the same accessment.  

I have backed off of heavy training. The heaviest I've gone on bench lately was 205 x 12, and been doing more 12-15 rep DB work. This does seem to help. I have come to realize that the movements that wreak the most havoc is bench press, incline bench press, pull ups, and any tricep extensions. I love to bench, but I think the time has come to go with higher rep DB's and HS machines and more of a BB style workout.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks for checking up everyone.
> 
> Had the visit, and basically comes down to what I thought. Osteoarthritis of both elbows. I either have to manage the pain by limiting the exercises that cause it and using NSAIDS, or have surgery to remove the bone spurs. He said my elbows are NOT in bad shape, and I still have good overall range of motion. He felt cortisone injections would be a waste of time and the pain would return in a few weeks.
> 
> ...



That may be best JD. There is always that off chance you could find legit GH and IGF and use that to help heal it, this is all hypothetical of course.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2007)

It could be worse.   Using medium weight can still be challenging especially if you go REAL slow.

Good to hear you are still in the game


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 30, 2007)

I bet you are rooting for OK tomorrow


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 7, 2007)

Hheeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooo ??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2007)

HIYA JD! How's things?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2007)

Still around. Where do I begin? I posted several workouts, but they were lost during the 'hack'.

I have been going lighter, focusing on higher rep wo's, and that seems to be great for my elbows.

Been a painful week. My Mom, who lives in Bradenton, FL had been complaining of shortness of breath, and extreme fatigue. She started having these symptoms about 3 weeks ago. They did a CT scan, found a mass and told her to go the hospital for a biopsy. She died last Saturday evening before we ever got that result. I spent about 6 hours with her before she passed, thank God, but I don't think she knew I was there. Turned out she died of small cell lung cancer, which is the deadliest, most aggressive form of the disease. Needless to say I am devastated.

I have been going to the gym, but just going thru the motions. I miss my Mom so much.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 10, 2007)

my prayers go out to you and your family JD---not much else to say....keep your head up, she is in a better place now.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss Jersey...


----------



## katt (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jersey.....  it's so hard to lose your mom.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 11, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family JD.  Spending all that time with her at the end was a good thing.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2007)

you have my condolences.. and i will keep ya in my prayers.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 11, 2007)

You hang in there JD i wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone.  I deeply appreciate your sympathy and kind words.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2007)

*12/11/07*

*Work Gym WO*

*Chest Press Machine*
120 x 10
155 x 10
215 x 11 (stack)

*DB Incline Press*
50's x 10
60's x 10
70's x 16

Max DB's are 70's 

*DB Seated Press*
45's x 10
60's x 10

*Pushdowns*
55 x 12
75 x 12

25 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2007)

Good to see you back


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 12, 2007)

Your a strong fellow JD it takes balls to come back so soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

How are you doing now JD?  Any improvement with the elbow?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey TT, you must have read my mind .

12/22/07

Bench Press
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 10
225 x 7

This is the first time using 225 for a couple of months. I have been doing high rep workouts using my company gym during the week. No barbells, and heaviest db's are 70's. It forces me to use light weight and higher reps. On the weekends I go to my regular gym and go heavier. So far this is the ticket. Elbow is feeling great! Losing strength, but definitely gaining endurance.

HS Incline
100 x 8
190 x 8
280 x 7

Seated Military
95 x 15
115 x 15

HS Tricep Pushdown
110 x 12
160 x 12

Walk brisk 2 miles


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice to hear your elbow is feeling better.   Any new goals for 2008??   I'm trying to figure my own out.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas, JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2007)

Gosh...  no one noticed I turned 52 today?  This is a GOOD thing .


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Gosh... no one noticed I turned 52 today? This is a GOOD thing .


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/85939-happy-birthday-jerseydevil.html


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/85939-happy-birthday-jerseydevil.html


Doh!  You guys are awesome .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2007)

12/24/07

Deadlifts
135 x 7
185 x 7
225 x 7
275 x 7
Been awhile since I did the king of lifts.  Easy does it.

CG Pulldowns
90 x 8
135 x 8
165 x 7
180 x 7

One Arm Rows
70 x 8/8
90 x 8/8
105 x 7/7

Barbell Shrugs
135 x 12
155 x 12
185 x 12

Elliptical Machine
Cardio program, 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2007)

12/26/07

DB Bench Press
45's x 10
70's x 8
95's x 10
105's x 7

DB Incline Flye's
20's x 15
30's x 12
40's x 12
Concentrated on the stretch and held at the top

Cable Crossover's
40's x 15
50's x 12
Flex and hold at the top

Pushups
65 pushups (3 sets)

Going for something different here. Kinda looks like a BB bodypart workout huh?


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas and happy birthday JD! Its not been the same with you gone even if you leave for only 2 days lol.


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a bb split from time to time. Nice DB bench there buddy. WIsh the gym I worked at went over 100's!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 27, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Merry Christmas and happy birthday JD! Its not been the same with you gone even if you leave for only 2 days lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nothing wrong with a bb split from time to time. Nice DB bench there buddy. WIsh the gym I worked at went over 100's!


Thanks DD, yeah a BB split is a nice switch for me.  105's, not too shabby for a 52 year old.  Ours go up to 125....  I will be hitting those eventually .


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

You stud you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2007)

> Pushups
> 65 pushups (3 sets)



Did you do three sets of 65 pushups?? 



Niiiiiiiiice


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Jersey!


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New YEARS!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, Jersey!

All the best for 2008!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2008)

NOTICE***THIS JOURNAL HAS BEEN HALTED, AND MEMBER HAS BEEN BANNED FROM FUTURE ACCESS.

j/k, love all of you.  Best of luck going forward guys and gals.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 3, 2008)

????


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

NO.... YOU ARE NOT QUITTING!!   The only excuse for that is if you are in the hospital or dead..  lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2008)

katt said:


> NO.... YOU ARE NOT QUITTING!!   The only excuse for that is if you are in the hospital or dead..  lol



I don't think he is quiting


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2008)

R u coming back ??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2008)

yo JD wassup


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 6, 2008)

Have you quit IM cold turkey or have you been lurking?     If it's the former, we might not get an answer.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 6, 2008)

he is here lurking.  he reminds me of my friend link.. he wont respond if he isnt in the mood.  out of sight, out of mind lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Have you quit IM cold turkey or have you been lurking?   If it's the former, we might not get an answer.


Honestly I just got tired of posting workouts.  I have been lurking .


----------



## DOMS (Feb 7, 2008)

So very, very lazy...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2008)

Tis better to do the workouts and not post them rather than not do the workouts and post excuses.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Tis better to do the workouts and not post them rather than not do the workouts and post excuses.



Are you the Zen-master?


----------



## katt (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Jersey!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> So very, very lazy...


Yeah, I guess


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Tis better to do the workouts and not post them rather than not do the workouts and post excuses.


Exactly


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you the Zen-master?


Good looking GR!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2008)

katt said:


> Hi Jersey!!!


Hey Katt!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, maybe I should start posting again. Had the flu last week, brutal..... Took off a week. Surprisingly, did not feel that weak.

*2/16/08*

*Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 7

*Incline Press*
185 x 12
195 x 10

*Seated Military*
115 x 12
135 x 12

*Pec Dec Flyes*
90 x 15
105 x 12

Walk brisk 2 miles


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2008)

*2/17/08*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 6

Flu left me weak.  I was huffing and puffing like a wild banshee here.  Didn't help I have not DL'ed in several weeks.

*Front Pulldowns*
90 x 15
120 x 12
150 x 10

*BB Rows*
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10

*Preacher Curls (machine), one arm*
50 x 6/6
40 x 6/6
30 x 8/8

drop sets

*Elliptical Machine*
35 mins, cardio program


----------



## katt (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad you're posting again. I always enjoy reading your workouts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2008)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok, maybe I should start posting again. Had the flu last week, brutal..... Took off a week. Surprisingly, did not feel that weak.
> 
> *2/16/08*
> 
> ...



Hope you took the puppy on that walk  

Good to see you posting again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2008)

Didn't post middle of week workouts. Suffice to say, high rep/low weight.

*2/23/08*

*Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

*HS Incline Press*
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 6

*Seated Military*
115 x 12
135 x 10

*Incline Flyes*
30's x 10
40's x 10

*CG Pushups*
32

*Crunches*
25
25
25


Walk brisk 2 miles


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2008)

*2/24/08*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 7

Still weak from the flu, but bouncing back...

*Front Pulldowns*
90 x 15
135 x 12
165 x 8

*HS Pulldown Machine*
110 x 8
150 x 8
190 x 8

*DB Curls*
30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 8
45's x 10

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, cardio

15 mins stretching


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2008)

didnt recognize your posts with the new avi


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like you are back at it.  How's the elbow?

I like the new Avi.  Shelby's her name night right??


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope your feeling better Jersey!  I like the new Avi..


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks like your feelin better Brother JD!!! Hope all is well w/you my Friend!!! W/O's are going Solid too, keep it up!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2008)

PreMier said:


> didnt recognize your posts with the new avi


Why?  I have always been a dawg .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you are back at it. How's the elbow?
> 
> I like the new Avi. Shelby's her name night right??


 
Yep.  Shelby is fixed, but her and Sampson could have made some beautiful puppies .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2008)

katt said:


> Hope your feeling better Jersey! I like the new Avi..


Thanks Katt, I am.  How are your guys?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Looks like your feelin better Brother JD!!! Hope all is well w/you my Friend!!! W/O's are going Solid too, keep it up!!!


ARCH!  Welcome back man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2008)

*2/26/08*

*Work Gym WO*

*DB Incline Press*
40's x 12
50's x 12
70's x 12
70's x 12
70's x 12
90 sec rest intervals

*Front Pulldowns*
90 x 10
135 x 10
165 x 8

*Low Incline Flyes*
25's x 12
35's x 12
40's x 12
Going for the stretch.

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
45 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 12

*Delt SS*
*Bent Over Flye*
20's x 8
*Front Raises*
20's x 8
*Lateral Raises*
20's x 8

Reverse order of above

*Lateral Raises*
25's x 8
*Front Raises*
25's x 8
*Bent Over Flyes*
25's x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2008)

As usual, SOLID w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 10, 2008)

Still liftin ?


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Katt, I am.  How are your guys?




We're good... in the diet mode...    strenght sucks.. but

We're good!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

Has it really been almost 1-1/2 years since I posted in this journal? Wow, time does fly.

I know this isn't open chat, but to bring you up to date, I was divorced last December, but we still lived together until we sold the house in May. 

I rented a really nice condo, and my dog and I are batching it. 

I never quit training, but I have fell way off. Lighter, but fatter, and a whole lot weaker...

I could start a new journal, most people would. But I like the thought of rejuvenating my original one started in 2004.

I am 53 now, and still love the weights.


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice to see you back JD.... yeah, I'm 51 and I can't even see myself *not *working out..... I get too grumpy when I don't..

Sorry to hear about your divorce.. those things are never fun.  How did you manage to live together for so long?   Wasn't that hard?

But, things always happen for a reason that's good... so ............


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

6/18/2009

Bench Press
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

HS Incline
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8

DB Tri Ext
30's x 10
40's x 10
40's x 10
40's x 10

Pec Dec Fly
130 x 15
130 x 15
130 x 15
130 x 12


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2009)

ok can I say "HOLY HELL?"  you totally brought it after that layoff... geez

way to go... make all of us look bad... good job..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

katt said:


> Nice to see you back JD.... yeah, I'm 51 and I can't even see myself *not *working out..... I get too grumpy when I don't..
> 
> Sorry to hear about your divorce.. those things are never fun. How did you manage to live together for so long? Wasn't that hard?
> 
> But, things always happen for a reason that's good... so ............


Hey Katt!  

It was way hard.  But iI am so much happier now.  A little lonely at the moment, but I will be ok.  Not being committed is not always a bad thing.

Say hi to TOH for me.


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah totally...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2009)

katt said:


> ok can I say "HOLY HELL?" you totally brought it after that layoff... geez
> 
> way to go... make all of us look bad... good job..


 
I never stopped working out, but lost my dedication. Have been going thru the motions so to speak.


----------



## katt (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I was joking.... once your a gym junkie,, you really can't go back to being a couch potatoe, right?  lol  The gym is the only thing that keeps those happy endorphins going and keeps you sane.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Jersey.  I'm glad you are back buddy!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Jersey. I'm glad you are back buddy!!!!!!


 
Hey YM!  Good to see you too man.

TY for checking up on me over the last year or so .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey YM!  Good to see you too man.
> 
> TY for checking up on me over the last year or so .



  That's what friends are for.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

6/19/2009

Deadlifts
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3

Just getting back with deadlifts. Easy does it with DL. My thought is that since you are doing a series of singles, 3 reps is the most you want to do. Goal is to work back up to 3 x 365. Never have been strong at DL.

Pulldowns
100 x 8
125 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 6

I joined a new gym, so the equipment is different for me. This is a double pulley deal, one on each side of the bar. Not sure why, but it seemed to be harder and more effective.

Hammer Strength Rows (one arm)
100 x 8
125 x 8
150 x 8 

Seated DB Curl
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 8

Concentrated at squeezing at the top, no momentum.

In and out of the gym in 31 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's what friends are for.


That they are buddy .

So funny you are a die hard Big Blue fan, and I Scarlet and Gray.  Who whaddathunkit?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> That they are buddy .
> 
> So funny you are a die hard Big Blue fan, and I Scarlet and Gray.  Who whaddathunkit?



...........that's how it goes some times.

Nice lifts.....how's the elbow holding up these days?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> ...........that's how it goes some times.
> 
> Nice lifts.....how's the elbow holding up these days?


Some days good and some days bad...

That is part of the reason I backed off on training.  I seem to have hit a compromise between weight and volume.  It still flairs up and I find myself popping Motrins, but it is under control.

How is the job going, you corporate hotshot?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2009)

6/20/2009

Yeah I know, this push day is too close to my last one, but I was in the mood.

BB Incline Press
135 x 8
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 6

Not timing RI's but probably around 2 minutes

HS Shoulder Press
100 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 9

Tri Machine
Never tried this machine b4, and wanted to give it a shot. Worked my abs almost as much as my tri's 

90 x 15
115 x 6
100 x 10

Ellipitical Machine
25 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Some days good and some days bad...
> 
> That is part of the reason I backed off on training.  I seem to have hit a compromise between weight and volume.  It still flairs up and I find myself popping Motrins, but it is under control.
> 
> How is the job going, you corporate hotshot?



Good to hear you are controlling the elbow pain....

The job is BUSY which is better than NO JOB.  In April, I became responsible for all IT Services along with my IT Security responsibilities.   So now I manage our 24/7 IT help desk, change and release management, field support staff, service reporting for KPIs/SLAs/OLAs and management reporting along  with IT Security.  I have 30 people located anywhere from Colorado to Mississippi to Quebec to Toronto.   So between new job responsibilities, the two little ones and fitness.........the days are packed    But IT'S ALL GOOOOD.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2009)

Where is the leg day ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Where is the leg day ???


BUSTED

I can't squat anymore, but I can do leg presses.  I was doing them on DL day, but haven't for a few months.  Bad Jersey, bad....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 22, 2009)

6/21/09

Elliptical Machine
35 minutes, cardio program


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 22, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> BUSTED
> 
> I can't squat anymore, but I can do leg presses.  I was doing them on DL day, but haven't for a few months.  Bad Jersey, bad....



  Get to it...............


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to hear you are controlling the elbow pain....
> 
> The job is BUSY which is better than NO JOB. In April, I became responsible for all IT Services along with my IT Security responsibilities. So now I manage our 24/7 IT help desk, change and release management, field support staff, service reporting for KPIs/SLAs/OLAs and management reporting along with IT Security. I have 30 people located anywhere from Colorado to Mississippi to Quebec to Toronto. So between new job responsibilities, the two little ones and fitness.........the days are packed  But IT'S ALL GOOOOD.


hmmm...so I may be speaking to you in a couple years about a job, eh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2009)

6/23/2009

Leg Press
225 x 10
315 x 8
405 x 6
495 x 8

BB Bentover Rows
115 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 6
195 x 6
Slow and squeezing at the top

Lat Pulldowns
80 x 10
100 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 6

Rear Lateral Raises
20's x 15
25's x 12
25's x 12

In and out in 31 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2009)

All that in 31 minutes... what did you use 30 second RIs ??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I can't squat anymore, but I can do leg presses.  I was doing them on DL day, but haven't for a few months.  Bad Jersey, bad....



What's the problem?  Back issues?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> All that in 31 minutes... what did you use 30 second RIs ??


More like 60-90 sec


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What's the problem? Back issues?


Knees.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2009)

6/25/2009

Bench Press
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
2 minute RI's

Trying a higher volume, build up program ala Pfunk. Next week I will deload, and renew at a slightly higher weight.

HS Incline
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8
60 sec RI

Incline Flyes
25's x 10
35's x 10
35's x 10
35's x 10 
60 sec RI

Didn't time, but about 35 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2009)

dang, high-speed! lookin' good in here!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2009)

katt said:


> Nice to see you back JD.... yeah, I'm 51 and I can't even see myself *not *working out..... I get too grumpy when I don't..


So that would make you....a grumpy.....cougar......grrr, baby....VERY grrr, indeed!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2009)

Good stuff Jersey........What kind of program are you going to do?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good stuff Jersey........What kind of program are you going to do?


 
Have you read this series written by PFunk? Good stuff

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/100546-developing-training-program.html#post1907080


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Have you read this series written by PFunk? Good stuff
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/100546-developing-training-program.html#post1907080



I just did...............good stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2009)

I been testing it out the last couple of weeks, and really like the concept. It is sort of like a combination of the Starr program, conventional periodization, and Doggcrap (DC) training all rolled into one...

I need to pencil in an exact program. Plus, call me old school but I still prefer push, pull, and lower body workouts rather then full body, so I need to figure out how to adjust to a 4 day program.

During the week I have to do quick RI's by necessity.... I need to get home and let the dog out  . My gym is about 1 minute from where I work, so it is a nice set up.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 27, 2009)

Why do you want to go 4 days?  

Here's a 4 day option:

Day 1)Lower (Hip and Hams dominated - differeent deads (trap, SL, conventional) and Core work)
Day 2)Push
Day 3)Pull
Day 4)Lower (Quad dominated - squats, lunges, press and some other core work)

You are lucky to be 1 mile from work.   I'm 55 miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2009)

55 miles???? Ho-lee-schnikes!
What do you listen to when you are driving for an hour or more each day?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> You are lucky to be 1 mile from work. I'm 55 miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


55 miles?  Holy smokes!

I'm less then 4 miles from work.  My new gym is within walking distance from work, and I'm luvin it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2009)

6/27/2009

Bent Over Row
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Lat Pulldowns
75 x 8
100 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

HS Rows (one arm)
55 x 8/8
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
145 x 8/8

Preacher Curls
40 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 28, 2009)

6/28/2009

Elliptical Machine
30 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> 55 miles???? Ho-lee-schnikes!
> What do you listen to when you are driving for an hour or more each day?



Sports Talk Radio  Live971.com


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 28, 2009)

Hit the gym both days this weekend .........Nice


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hit the gym both days this weekend .........Nice


I usually do... it's the weekdays that are the problem.  I think with my new set up though, I will be consistent


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 30, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I usually do... it's the weekdays that are the problem.  I think with my new set up though, I will be consistent



Settling into a consistent schedule is half the battle.    Once you get into the habit of going on a regular basis, the rest follows naturally.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 30, 2009)

6/30/2009

Unload Week

Bench Press
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
185 x 5

HS Incline
100 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 8

Pec Dec Flyes
85 x 12
115 x 12
115 x 12
115 x 12

Tricep Pushdowns
40 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

I finally penciled in a specific program and will be anxious to start that next after this deload week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 30, 2009)

Let's see "the program"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Let's see "the program"


I used Pfunk's article as the template.  I changed some movements, and I decided to use a low, moderate, high volume approach rather then the moderate, low, high he details.   I like the build up each week then a deload.  I am going to do 3 workouts per week. Probably Sat, Tue, Thu or as schedule allows.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 1, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I decided to use a low, moderate, high volume approach rather then the moderate, low, high he details.   I like the build up each week then a deload.



That does seem a more logical way to do it.


----------



## katt (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Jersey!     We are starting er' up again after a couple weeks of lag time    Feels good to be sore and get the muscles hardened up again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2009)

7/2/2009

Unload Week

Leg Press
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 5
405 x 5

Barbell Rows
115 x 8
135 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 8

Lat Pulldowns
100 x 10
125 x 10
125 x 10

Preacher Curls
45 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 12

It is hard to for me to do these 'light' workouts.  You know the saying, lift heavy or go home.  But I do understand the active rest concept and it makes sense.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> That does seem a more logical way to do it.


In his article he mentions both ways.  He prefers modulating the volume.

I like the sound of that, but I'll stick with progressive volume


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Jersey!  We are starting er' up again after a couple weeks of lag time  Feels good to be sore and get the muscles hardened up again


Isn't that the truth?  That is the 'good' sore that I just love to feel.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> 7/2/2009
> 
> Unload Week
> 
> It is hard to for me to do these 'light' workouts.  You know the saying, lift heavy or go home.  But I do understand the active rest concept and it makes sense.



I'm going to be having some unloading weeks too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2009)

7/3/2009

Elliptical Machine
30 minutes, cardio program

I forgot to mention, when I stopped posted here earlier my weight was around 233-235.  I am now 214-216, and definitely lost some strength.  But that is ok, because I feel a lot better with better endurance, lower pulse rate, and lower blood pressure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2009)

*Happy Birthday America!*

First day of my new 12 week program...

*Low Volume, Upper Push emphasis*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
185 x 5
250 x 3
255 x 3
260 x 3
Haven't done a triple in awhile so I was testing the waters.

*Leg Press*
225 x 6
315 x 6
545 x 6
545 x 6
545 x 6

*Lat Pulldown*
100 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8


*DB Flyes*
40's x 8
55's x 8
55's x 8

*Hammer Curls*
40's x 10
40's x 10

In and out in 45 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks good Jersey.  That's a lot of weight on the Leg Press


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2009)

looks like you are cranking again, sir!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks good Jersey. That's a lot of weight on the Leg Press


Thanks buddy, but it pales in comparison to your 20+ rep squats


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> looks like you are cranking again, sir!


How did you know I've been logging in to YouPorn?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2009)

*7/5/2009*

*Elliptical Machine*
35 minutes, cardio program


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> How did you know I've been logging in to YouPorn?


Sys admin, sir....I KNOW things....


How's things?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> 155 x 5
> 185 x 5
> ...



For not having benched heavy lately, it looks like you passed the test.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2009)

*7/7/2009*

*Low Volume, lower body emphasis*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
185 x 3
225 x 3
285 x 3
305 x 3
305 x 3
Haven't been deading regularly, and I respect this bad boy.... easy does it

*One Arm Rows*
85 x 6/6
100 x 6/6
100 x 6/6

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
195 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 6
I normally have a pretty good incline, but doing pull work first sure made a difference

*RDL's* 
135 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8
Concentrating on the stretch. Seems lightweight, but I was breathing like a wild banshee at this point

*Skullcrushers*
70 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

In and out in 45 minutes, and I am feelin' this one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2009)

*7/10/2009*

*Pull Ups*
BW x 5
BW x 5
BW x 5
Yeah, I know... weak

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*
40's x 6
50's x 6
55's x 6
60's x 6
65's x 6
70's x 6
I have the damnest time hoisting the DB's up over 60 lbs. I penciled in DB's, but I'm switching to BB.

*Standing One Arm Cable Row*
80 x 8/8
115 x 8/8
115 x 8/8

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
125 x 8
135 x 8

*HS Calf Raise*
100 x 10
100 x 10

In and out in 35 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2009)

How are you liking your new program?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/10/2009*
> 
> *Pull Ups*
> BW x 5
> ...


strong workout, pal!
You have that same thing? If I get a good pop off my leg to get it going, I'm ok...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How are you liking your new program?


So far so good.  I'm liking the variety.  I still need to tweak it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 11, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> You have that same thing? If I get a good pop off my leg to get it going, I'm ok...


Yeah, but I feel like I'm doing a rep or two before I get started!  I'm pretty sure I could do some reps with 80's, but there is no way I'm getting those up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 11, 2009)

*7/11/09*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
240 x 5

*Leg Press*
495 x 8
495 x 8
495 x 8

*Lat Pulldowns*
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

*HS Incline Flyes*
40's x 10
45's x 10
45's x 10

In and out in 49 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/10/2009*
> 
> *Pull Ups*
> BW x 5
> ...


Ain't no thang. Just aim for sets of 6 the next go-round and so forth...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2009)

*7/11/09*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
240 x 5

*Leg Press*
495 x 8
495 x 8
495 x 8

*Lat Pulldowns*
160 x 6
160 x 6
160 x 6

*HS Incline Flyes*
40's x 10
45's x 10
45's x 10

*Hammer Curls*
35's x 10
40's x 10
40's x 10

In and out in 49 minutes 

Reposted to include the hammer curls


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2009)

> Seated DB Shoulder Press
> 40's x 6
> 50's x 6
> 55's x 6
> ...



Since you are already doing seated MP during the same workout - have you thought about doing the DBs "standing"... you'll have to drop the weight a bit but it will also work your core muscles at the same time.   You could also try Standing One Armed DB Presses if you wanted to use a little more weight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Since you are already doing seated MP during the same workout - have you thought about doing the DBs "standing"... you'll have to drop the weight a bit but it will also work your core muscles at the same time. You could also try Standing One Armed DB Presses if you wanted to use a little more weight.


 
Great suggestions, I like the one armed press idea.  I threw in the BB, because I felt like I did't get enough out the DB presses


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

*7/14/2009*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5

*One Arm DB Rows*
85 x 8/8
90 x 8/8
95 x 8/8
YM, if you are looking at this, just skip over it ok? 

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8 
205 x 6 
175 x 8
Not used to having a weak incline.

*DB Skullcrushers*
30's x 10
35's x 10
35's x 9

In and out in 44 minutes

This workout looks so simple, but the pace and full body angle is kicking butt.

Patrick's template is a winner.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 15, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/14/2009*
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 135 x 5
> ...



The program looks good so far.....Don't worry about the rows   The deads are pretty strong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> The program looks good so far.....Don't worry about the rows  The deads are pretty strong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2009)

*7/16/2009*

*Pull Ups*
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 5
Some improvement 

*Seated Military Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 7

*Standing One Arm Cable Rows*
70 x 8/8
130 x 8/8
130 x 8/8
130 x 8/8 
Not sure if I like this or not.  I do feel it in the lats.

*HS Calf Raise*
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/16/2009*
> 
> 
> *Standing One Arm Cable Rows*
> ...



Personally I like the seated one armed cable row    I feel a good stretch.


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2009)

I just asked someone about those one arm cable rows the other day at the gym, because they were doing them and I have always done the seated rows...

I'll have to try them to change it up a bit


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2009)

*7/18/2009*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 3
250 x 3
250 x 3
250 x 3
245 x 3
240 x 3
235 x 3

*Leg Press*
230 x 8
320 x 5
500 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

*DB Incline Flyes*
55's x 10
55's x 10
55's x 10

*Hammer Curls*
40's x 10
40's x 10
40's x 10


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2009)

lookn strong, amigo!
You try those standing DB mil presses yet?
Like 'em? I may have to try them


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> lookn strong, amigo!
> You try those standing DB mil presses yet?
> Like 'em? I may have to try them


I will have to try those....  I can see where those would also help to work the core.


Whaddup Burner?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2009)

*7/19/2009*

*Elliptical:*  35 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2009)

JD, KILLER w/o's I see your still throwin out there, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2009)

I am well Arch.  Recently divorced, but excited about new beginnings!  Great to see you man.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2009)

*7/21/2009*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3

*One Arm Row*
90 x 8/8
95 x 8/8
95 x 8/8 

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
I am continually amazed at how much weaker I am doing inclines, after doing back work... I am using fairly short RI's, but still

*DB Skullcrushers*
35's x 10
40's x 10
40's x 9

In and out in 47 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2009)

Jersey,

Last week you used 295 x 5 for deads, this week it's 295 x 3 ....why did you drop the # of reps?

More volume ?

Just curious.........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Last week you used 295 x 5 for deads, this week it's 295 x 3 ....why did you drop the # of reps?
> 
> More volume ?
> 
> Just curious.........


More volume for sure.  This was my high volume week,  I did 1 set of 295 x 5 last week.  This week I did 4 sets of 295 x 3.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 23, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am well Arch.  Recently divorced, but excited about new beginnings!  Great to see you man.



I'm so sorry to hear that my friend, your in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that my friend, your in my thoughts and prayers!!!


'tis a good thing!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2009)

*7/24/2009*

*Pull Ups*
bw x 6
bw x 6
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 4
bw x 4

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 7

*One Arm Cable Rows*
50 x 8/8
70 x 8/8
80 x 8/8
80 x 8/8
Definitely like seated better then standing...

*Rear Delt Flyes (Machine)*
70 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8

*HS Calf Raises*
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 8

BW 211 lbs, lightest I have been in quite some time. 

In and out in less then 45 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2009)

> *One Arm Cable Rows*
> 50 x 8/8
> 70 x 8/8
> 80 x 8/8
> ...


 
Told ya


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2009)

what are you seated on? bench? Floor? Give more stability?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2009)

EXCELLENT W/o JD, your a strong one my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> what are you seated on? bench? Floor? Give more stability?


A bench... part of a weight stack seated pulley apparatus.

They don't let you out much over there do they?  

I may be joining you buddy... found out today there is a real good chance I will be losing my job.  In this economy, good luck finding a new one.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2009)

*7/25/2009*

*Unload Week*

*Bench Press*
135 X 8
155 X 8
185 X 5
215 X 5
215 X 5

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
400 x 8
400 x 8

*DB Incline Flyes*
40's x 8
45's x 8

*Lat Pulldowns*
115 x 10
115 x 10

*Hammer Curls*
35's x 10
40's x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2009)

JD, lookin good my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> They don't let you out much over there do they?
> 
> I may be joining you buddy... found out today there is a real good chance I will be losing my job. In this economy, good luck finding a new one.


 ...how'd you know???? Was actually briefed that if I step off FOB, I would be immediately terminated. Job-wise...not life-wise...

So I live in my 3-4 block radius world...I miss driving...


Dude! c'mon over! Its hot! it smells! It generally sux! BUT! The pay is pretty good... you have an IT back ground? Send me your resume and I'll recommend you:
mike.slusser@usa.net
michael.j.slusser@afghan.swa.army.mil


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Dude! c'mon over! Its hot! it smells! It generally sux! BUT! The pay is pretty good... you have an IT back ground? Send me your resume and I'll recommend you:
> mike.slusser@usa.net
> michael.j.slusser@afghan.swa.army.mil


 
Thanks Burner!  I really appreciate that.  No IT background, and I was kidding about coming over there.  I couldn't leave my dog


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2009)

*7/26/2009*

*Cardio*

*Elliptical Machine*
35 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2009)

no problemo,  mi amigo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2009)

*7/27/2009*

*Unload Week*

*Deadlift*
135 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

*One Arm Row*
75 x 8/8
75 x 8/8

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

*RDL*
155 x 10
155 x 10

*DB Skullcrusher's*
40's x 10
40's x 10

After 4 weeks on Patrick's program, I am impressed.  I usually like to post 'numbers', and  on this program I look weak, but I have definitely lost a couple of pounds, but gained some size...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 27, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have definitely lost a couple of pounds, but gained some size...



Always a great combination.    Excellent work, JD.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2009)

I realized numbers are not as important as "actual results"!!  

Nice work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sticking with it 

Can't wait to see what weeks 5-8, and 9-12 are like....

*7/28/2009*

Hit golf balls for 1 hour in 90 degree/high humidity heat.  Then...

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes

Drank some water after that....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2009)

*7/29/2009*

*Unload Week*

*Pull Ups*
bw x 5
bw x 5

*Seated Military*
bar x 8
125 x 8
125 x 8

*One Arm Seated Row*
45 x 8/8
75 x 10/10
75 x 10/10

*HS Calf Raise*
110 x 10
110 x 10

In and out in 15-20 minutes

Next time around, I am going to add rear delt work to this workout....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 29, 2009)

Excellent pullups and w/o too JD, lookin GOOD my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2009)

*Start Pfunk Template Weeks 5-8*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 3
260 x 2
260 x 2
255 x 2
215 x 8

*Leg Extensions*
100 x 8
180 x 8
250 x 5
250 x 5
In my old gym, I could do the stack for 12 reps or so, don't remember the weight.  This piece, 250 was hard to move 5 times, and there are a few more plates.  Just goes to show when it comes to machines the numbers are irrevalent.

*Pull Ups*
bw x 6
bw x 6
bw x 6
Sigh

*Cable Fly*
40 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12
Never tried this machine before.  Felt the stretch and flexed hard at the top.  Really liked it.

*BB Curls*
60 x 8
85 x 12
85 x 12

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 12
90 x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Pull Ups*
> bw x 6
> bw x 6
> bw x 6
> Sigh



I only laugh...as I'm right there with you, JD...I can't seem to get my PU's any higher either....guess we keep at it an just try to hit one more rep per set or whatever per workout...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I only laugh...as I'm right there with you, JD...I can't seem to get my PU's any higher either....guess we keep at it an just try to hit one more rep per set or whatever per workout...


That's all you can do brotha!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2009)

*8/2/2009*

*Elliptical Machine*
35 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2009)

do you listen to tunes when on the elliptical or just....go


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you ready for some fooooooooootball?????!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> do you listen to tunes when on the elliptical or just....go


The one I use has a built in LCD TV, so I usually watch ESPN or CNN.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you ready for some fooooooooootball?????!!!!


Hell yes!!!  I switched from a 40" LCD to a 50" plasma a few months ago, so I'm anxious to see what football looks like on it   Plasma's don't look as sharp as LCD, but the colors are more accurate, super wide viewing angle, and no motion blur!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hell yes!!!  I switched from a 40" LCD to a 50" plasma a few months ago, so I'm anxious to see what football looks like on it   Plasma's don't look as sharp as LCD, but the colors are more accurate, super wide viewing angle, and no motion blur!



Sweeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2009)

nice...was recommeded we don't use plasmas at altitude...they don't like it much...
I spent 1/2 of last year installing some SWEET 50" LCD's though.....gonna get one of THOSE when I get back home...or move to Michigan and work for moomba...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> nice...was recommeded we don't use plasmas at altitude...they don't like it much...
> I spent 1/2 of last year installing some SWEET 50" LCD's though.....gonna get one of THOSE when I get back home...or move to Michigan and work for moomba...



Michigan is OK but I have guys from Quebec to Toronto to Mississippi to Colorado working for me (Yes - I'm a big shot...hahaha)

I'd rather live in Colorado.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2009)

*8/4/2009*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 2
275 x 2
295 x 2
315 x 2
335 x 2
225 x 8

*Seated Cable Row*
140 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5

*Standing One Arm DB Press*
40 x 6/6
50 x 6/6
55 x 6/6
60 x 6/6

*Pulldowns*
150 x 8
150 x 8

*Tricep Pushdowns*
60 X 12
70 X 12
70 X 12

In and out in under 40 minutes (didn't time)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 4, 2009)

How'd you like the standing 1 armed DB press?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> How'd you like the standing 1 armed DB press?


Definitely more of a challenge then seated two arm.  After doing deads, I did feel it in my lower back, obviously cuz I need to build up my core.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 5, 2009)

Look at JD Rock'n Roll!!!
Lookin great my friend!!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

I am sure standing one arm DB press kill the core! I like those alot.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2009)

*8/6/2009*

*Pull Ups*
bw x 6
bw x 6
bw x 6


*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
215 x 5
235 x 4-1/2
Damn, couldn't lock out on the last rep

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 6
405 x 6
495 x 6
585 x 6

*Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15

In and out in 41 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2009)

Dips look good 

Did you check out the suspension press?    video and pic in my journal They are pretty great !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Dips look good
> 
> Did you check out the suspension press? video and pic in my journal They are pretty great !!


Yeah, those look cool


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

*8/8/2009*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 3
260 x 2
260 x 2
255 x 2
255 x 2
250 x 2
215 x 7

*Leg Extensions*
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

*Close Grip Pulldowns*
120 x 8
150 x 8
170 x 8
160 x 8

*Seated Cable Flyes*
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12

*BB Curl*
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

*Face Pulls*
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like a long workout......What is the reason for your exercise selection?

Just curious.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work!


Thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like a long workout......What is the reason for your exercise selection?
> 
> Just curious.....


Basing it on Pfunk's template.  Basically the focus today is on bench, but then full body with varying rep ranges.  I might not be doing it right (I changed some movements to my liking), but I will tell you this...  Changing up like this has been effective for sure... and I am 53.


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2009)

I think it makes sense. More volume one month then back off the next. Constant stressors........


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Basing it on Pfunk's template. Basically the focus today is on bench, but then full body with varying rep ranges. I might not be doing it right (I changed some movements to my liking), but I will tell you this... Changing up like this has been effective for sure... and I am 53.


that's the new 33, amigo...shoot..yer not even any where NEAR your mid-life crisis yet! You haven't bought the corvette yet, have you?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Basing it on Pfunk's template.  Basically the focus today is on bench, but then full body with varying rep ranges.  I might not be doing it right (I changed some movements to my liking), but I will tell you this...  Changing up like this has been effective for sure... and I am 53.



Good to hear that it's working.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> that's the new 33, amigo...shoot..yer not even any where NEAR your mid-life crisis yet! You haven't bought the corvette yet, have you?


I bought it, and sold it already!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2009)

Malley said:


> I think it makes sense. More volume one month then back off the next. Constant stressors........


Exactly...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2009)

Fantastic w/o JD!!! Now THAT's some Volume!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I bought it, and sold it already!



Hopefully you made a profit, right?  Either way, it beats wrapping it around a tree.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

*8/11/2009*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 2
275 x 2
295 x 2
315 x 2
345 x 2
315 x 2

*Seated Cabl**e Row*
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

*Standing One Arm DB Press*
50 x 8/8
55 x 8/8
55 x 8/8

*SS Pulldowns/Rope Pushdowns*
150 x 8, 50 x 12
150 x 8, 60 x 12
140 x 8, 50 x 12

Timed at 34 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Hopefully you made a profit, right? Either way, it beats wrapping it around a tree.


I was making a metaphor...  (not that you guys would know that!) never had a vette. But I sure went thru the mid-life crisis thing, and recovered.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice deads (345!!)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice deads (345!!)


Thanks buddy!  I think my best was 385 x 2, so not too far away.  My deads suck, but 345 is good for me.  

I have lost a good 25 lbs, so my posted weight for almost everything is way down...  I may even decide to drop another 20 lbs or so.  Numbers will really suck then, but I don't care


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2009)

Forgot to tell you guys.... I have been at my new gym for about 3 months now. Here is a humorous story.

There are these two guys that are in there every weeknight I am (Tuesday and Thursday). They probably do this every night...  They come in, and without any warm up, load up 315 on the bench and proceed to do ONE rep. Then that's it. Bench workout over....

Wait, it get's better. They only do a 1/2 rep partial AND the spotter has help the entire 1/2 rep.

Unbelievable and incredibly funny.


----------



## sara (Aug 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Forgot to tell you guys.... I have been at my new gym for about 3 months now. Here is a humorous story.
> 
> There are these two guys that are in there every weeknight I am (Tuesday and Thursday). They probably do this every night...  They come in, and without any warm up, load up 315 on the bench and proceed to do ONE rep. Then that's it. Bench workout over....
> 
> ...



some guys they MUST do the CHEST! They MUST pump the CHEST lol .. amazing but very funny!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice.  Maybe they are doing some kind of x-rep/HIT hybrid.  It's the wave of the future!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 13, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks buddy!  I think my best was 385 x 2, so not too far away.  My deads suck, but 345 is good for me.
> 
> I have lost a good 25 lbs, so my posted weight for almost everything is way down...  I may even decide to drop another 20 lbs or so.  Numbers will really suck then, but I don't care



As long as you look good in the mirror     It's summer time.  You can always get stronger in the winter when you can hide the extra lbs.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was making a metaphor... (not that you guys would know that!) never had a vette. But I sure went thru the mid-life crisis thing, and recovered.


Go get your 'Vette-
You're welcome




JerseyDevil said:


> Forgot to tell you guys.... I have been at my new gym for about 3 months now. Here is a humorous story.
> 
> There are these two guys that are in there every weeknight I am (Tuesday and Thursday). They probably do this every night... They come in, and without any warm up, load up 315 on the bench and proceed to do ONE rep. Then that's it. Bench workout over....
> 
> ...


Look at them...say: That's friggin' AWESOME! I wish I could so  that!....then go over and actually do it...

There's never a shortage of amusement in a gym...


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking strong JD. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> As long as you look good in the mirror  It's summer time. You can always get stronger in the winter when you can hide the extra lbs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Go get your 'Vette-
> You're welcome


I would love too, but I prefer to keep the money in the bank, and after driving SUVs for the last several years, I would have a hard time squeezing into a sports car. And that PITA in my avi..... another story. DOGS LOVE TRUCKS!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Malley said:


> Looking strong JD. Keep up the hard work.


Thanks for the encouragement DD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

*8/13/2009*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
235 x 5

*CG Pulldowns*
100 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
150 x 8

*Diamond Pushups*
bw x 25
bw x 20
bw x 18
Was supposed to do dips, but couldn't get on the machine. Adjusted to close hand pushups, which I think is a good sub.

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
500 x 8
545 x 8

Didn't time exactly but around 40 minutes


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice work.  Good weight and rep numbers all around!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Was supposed to do dips, but couldn't get on the machine. Adjusted to close hand pushups, which I think is a good sub


 
Don't you hate that? had that happen yesterday. Wanted to do a couple high-rep compound sets with the cable machine. But, there was a couple guys on it and were cycling thru....I ended up pacing a couple minutes waiting for them to finish....saw the time, then just called it and left...

I was thinking I should have done thi one exercise I saw somone do to finish off...
grab a couple dumb bells. Assume the push-up position, hands on DB's.
Do push up, then Do a 1 arm row per hand, then Push up and repeat. Looks...fun.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2009)

Renegade rows, I believe.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2009)

I asked you NOT to tell anyone about my benching, and um, just for the record, I DID complete the entire rep, LOL!!! Some people just simply make you want to walk up to them and SMACK Em upside the head with a 45 Wheel!!!


On a better note, GREAT w/o's JD, like I have said in the past, you where one of the main ones who helped me stay motivated, GOD speed you my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I asked you NOT to tell anyone about my benching, and um, just for the record, I DID complete the entire rep, LOL!!! Some people just simply make you want to walk up to them and SMACK Em upside the head with a 45 Wheel!!!
> 
> 
> On a better note, GREAT w/o's JD, like I have said in the past, you where one of the main ones who helped me stay motivated, GOD speed you my Friend!!!


LOL, that was good Arch~!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 15, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Renegade rows, I believe.



Ding..Ding....We have a winner!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Ding..Ding....We have a winner!!!



 Thank you....thank you!  Now where will I store that year's supply of Rice-a-Roni?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Thank you....thank you! Now where will I store that year's supply of Rice-a-Roni?


The San Francisco Treat?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2009)

Mmmmm... Rice-a-Roni.  I haven't had that in years.   I love that shit!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2009)

*8/15/09*

*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes cardio program


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/15/09*
> 
> *Elliptical Machine*
> 25 minutes cardio program



On a saturday?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2009)

*8/16/2009*

*High Volume Week*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 3
225 x 3
260 x 2
260 x 2
260 x 2
255 x 2
250 x 2
250 x 2
215 x 8
205 x 8

*Leg Extensions*
170 x 10
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

*Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 6

*Cable Flyes*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*BB Curls*
65 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

*Rear Delt Machine*
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

63 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 16, 2009)

sara said:


> On a saturday?


LOL.  I normally do some cardio on Sunday.  Had a date, so I switched Saturday for Sunday.


----------



## sara (Aug 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL.  I normally do some cardio on Sunday.  Had a date, so I switched Saturday for Sunday.



Right... You just didn't want to be all sweaty for the date


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL. I normally do some cardio on Sunday. Had a date, so I switched Saturday for Sunday.


How'd the date, go PLAYA-PLAY!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> There are these two guys that are in there every weeknight I am (Tuesday and Thursday). They probably do this every night...  They come in, and without any warm up, load up 315 on the bench and proceed to do ONE rep. Then that's it. Bench workout over....
> 
> Wait, it get's better. They only do a 1/2 rep partial AND the spotter has help the entire 1/2 rep.
> 
> Unbelievable and incredibly funny.



I used to think that amusing too, until I was informed that it's actually the guy standing who is doing a partial deadlift, and the guy on the bench is the spotter, pushing up from underneath.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> How'd the date, go PLAYA-PLAY!



Any details ?????


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I used to think that amusing too, until I was informed that it's actually the guy standing who is doing a partial deadlift, and the guy on the bench is the spotter, pushing up from underneath.



Hmmm....I guess that is one way to do it....


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG!!! High Volume is an understatement, your w/o's would destroy me my Friend, more power to ya!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

sara said:


> Right... You just didn't want to be all sweaty for the date


Yeah, I was hoping to be all sweaty AFTER the date.... didn't happen


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> How'd the date, go PLAYA-PLAY!





yellowmoomba said:


> Any details?


 

My date was a disaster…. Very disappointing. I met her online on POF. I seen some pics of her, and we definitely had a strong phone connection, talked for hours. She even has a golden retriever!

She got there first, and when I pulled up she got out of her Jaguar. Omg! She was about 4’ 9” (she said 5'), had cankles, and she was almost as wide as she was tall . Her pics had to be at least 20 years old. But being the gentlemen I am, I went thru with it, but she sensed there was a problem right away. Well YEAH, lol. 

The search for a fun buddy and hopefully a committed relationship continues…


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 17, 2009)

You win some and you lose some  

Any hotties at the gym looking for a "JerseyDevil" ???


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 17, 2009)

My cousin, in her 50's, met someone through eHarmony.  They eventually got married.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 17, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> My date was a disaster…. Very disappointing. I met her online on POF. I seen some pics of her, and we definitely had a strong phone connection, talked for hours. She even has a golden retriever!
> 
> She got there first, and when I pulled up she got out of her Jaguar. Omg! She was about 4’ 9” (she said 5'), had cankles, and she was almost as wide as she was tall . Her pics had to be at least 20 years old. But being the gentlemen I am, I went thru with it, but she sensed there was a problem right away. Well YEAH, lol.
> 
> The search for a fun buddy and hopefully a committed relationship continues…



Are you implying there are people who are less than honest about themselves on the Internets?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Are you implying there are people who are less than honest about themselves on the Internets?


Hey JD-
Sorry, bro- you can do what the guy in 40 year old virgin says....go find some club rats and do the do....then go back and keep eyes open for a good woman.
Do you work anywhere downtown where you are? Maybe go eat lunch places near professional office/businesses are: law offices, hospitals, etc...maybe find someone like that...

Dating...sux.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

Find a good lady at church jersery  
Sorry about your cankles date though


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2009)

13 sets of bench!!!!!!!! Good lord!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry to read that JD, keep your chin up and heart light my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Are you implying there are people who are less than honest about themselves on the Internets?



I just can't believe that happens.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2009)

sara said:


> Find a good lady at church jersery
> Sorry about your cankles date though


You know Sara... that is not a bad idea.  I have never been very religious, but when I lost my Mom... I won't go into details, but I witnessed her soul going to heaven.


----------



## sara (Aug 18, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> You know Sara... that is not a bad idea.  I have never been very religious, but when I lost my Mom... I won't go into details, but I witnessed her soul going to heaven.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2009)

Malley said:


> 13 sets of bench!!!!!!!! Good lord!


Hahaha, DD you know most of those were warm up sets, cuz I'm old and have to warm up these elbows


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I just can't believe that happens.


Actually guys, this is the fifth date I had from that same dating site. The other four were pretty close to their pics. Either I liked them and they didn't like me, or I didn't like them and they liked me. Dating sucks. I just want a nice lady to spent time with.... and some other things


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree with Sara my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2009)

*8/20/2009*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5
215 x 5

*CG Pulldowns*
140 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 6
180 x 6

*Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 15

*45 Degree Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 8
570 x 8

In and out in 37 minutes and lovin' it


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 20, 2009)

"X"cellent JD, some NICE #'s there my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 20, 2009)

what the guy w/ the wings said!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking good Jersey.   3 sets of 15 dips is pretty damn good!!


----------



## Double D (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats much less volume, but those inclines are good and strong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2009)

Malley said:


> Thats much less volume, but those inclines are good and strong.


The inclines are not as good as they once were, but not too shabby for almost being 54    YOU on the otherhand, holy moly 335 x 5 

Thanks Arch, Mike, YM ... I'm trying!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2009)

*8/22/2009*

*Unload Week*

*Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

*Leg Extensions*
250 X 8
250 X 8

*Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 7

*Cable Flyes*
50 x 12
50 x 12

*BB Curl*
65 x 12
65 x 12

*Rear Delt Machine*
95 x 12
95 x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2009)

hey JD! Looks like the PU's are getting better!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2009)

*8/23/2009*

*Elliptical Machine*
35 minutes


----------



## sara (Aug 24, 2009)

Elliptical hurts my back


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 24, 2009)

sara said:


> Elliptical hurts my back



You're not supposed to lift it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2009)

JD, lookin Fantastic, I agree, your pullups are coming along Great!!! I still SUCK!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2009)

sara said:


> Elliptical hurts my back


Might be better just to walk on the treadmill at a slight incline.   Or just walk outside.  Cardio is cardio, what ever works.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> The inclines are not as good as they once were, but not too shabby for almost being 54    YOU on the otherhand, holy moly 335 x 5
> 
> Thanks Arch, Mike, YM ... I'm trying!



Brother at 54 you impress me all the time!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You're not supposed to lift it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 25, 2009)

Malley said:


> Brother at 54 you impress me all the time!



 Always been one of my inspirations on this board!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2009)

Ditto.  Another stellar showing by the elder statesman.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2009)

*8/26/2009*

*Unload Week*

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
405 x 8
500 x 8
500 x 8

*One Arm Standing DB Press*
50 x 8/8
55 x 8/8
55 x 8/8

*Seated Cable Row*
120 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 8

*Pushdowns (V-bar)*
85 x 8
85 x 8

*Wide Pulldowns*
120 x 8
140 x 8
140 x 8

I still have a problem with doing a "unload".  It makes sense, in that rather then take a week off, you just lift lighter, and/or less volume.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Ditto. Another stellar showing by the elder statesman.


You wanna see stellar, wait until TT decides to go back to low volume .


----------



## Pylon (Aug 26, 2009)

Too scary.  No thank you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2009)

*8/27/2009*

*More Unload*
I feel like Beavis and Butthead.. hehehhehehehehehe he said LOAD.

*Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 7

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
195 x 8
195 x 8

*Leg Extensions*
230 x 10
230 x 10

*Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2009)

btw guys.... got another 'online' date for tomorrow night.  Rather then the typical 'let's meet for a drink', we are going to play miniature golf (putt putt).  

I thought that would be a better way to break the ice..


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2009)

I hate your dips.  Just saying.  

Don't forget to tee up and get a full driver-type swing on the first hole.  Chicks dig that.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2009)

...was that a metaphor for: just go for it?

Good luck, JD!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 28, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> btw guys.... got another 'online' date for tomorrow night.  Rather then the typical 'let's meet for a drink', we are going to play miniature golf (putt putt).
> 
> I thought that would be a better way to break the ice..



Are you going to let her win ?


----------



## Double D (Aug 28, 2009)

Massive inclines!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2009)

Last night's date update.


Weather was bad, thunderstorms, and she sprained her ankle the night before. So we met at Applebee's for a couple of drinks, instead.

Very nice looking woman, smart, into sports, workouts with weights.... but I wasn't 'feelin it'. She was sort of depressing and seemed like every time I talked about something, she would bring up an old boyfriend. She has been separated and divorced for 4 years, so of course she has dated, but omg, I had the impression she has had about 300 boyfriends in that time.

And, could you at least smile once in awhile? I forget the name of the song, but the lyrics go "And all her friends tell her she's so pretty but she'd be a whole lot prettier if she smiled once in a while." Reminds me of last night.

Pretty girl, but what a turnoff.

NEXT.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 29, 2009)

*8/29/2009*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185  x 5
235 x 3 15-20 sec RI
235 x 3 15-20 sec RI
235 x 3 15-20 sec RI
Rest 2 minutes
225 x 3 15-20 sec RI
225 x 3 15-20 sec RI
225 x 3 15-20 sec RI
Rest 2 minutes
215 x 3 15-20 sec RI
215 x 3 15-20 sec RI
215 x 3 15-20 sec RI

*DB Incline Press*
60's x 8
80's x 8
85's x 8

*DB Flyes*
40's x 8
45's x 8
50's x 8

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 15
25's x 15

*One Arm Cable Pushdown (reverse grip)*
25 x 15/15
25 x 15/15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2009)

Too bad about the date.....There's always next Friday night 

Nice looking lifts too.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2009)

looks like you took your disappointment out on the weights, sir! NOICE workout!

Sorry about the date...gosh...even I know you don't talk about yor exes on date #1...
Too bad ya could'n't get in on this cruise I'm taking....we cuold do a 'Napoleon' on it...we'd divide and conquer...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Too bad about the date.....There's always next Friday night
> 
> Nice looking lifts too.


It is kinda nice meeting all of these women .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Too bad ya could'n't get in on this cruise I'm taking....we cuold do a 'Napoleon' on it...we'd divide and conquer...


If I could, I would be so there dude!  

You have fun Mike!  I get the feeling you are going to get lucky


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2009)

*8/30/2009*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 30, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> If I could, I would be so there dude!
> 
> You have fun Mike! I get the feeling you are going to get lucky


woulda been! Eh...fogeddaboudit..


Do u think you get better results with the higher reps in lat raises?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Too bad about the date.....There's always next Friday night



That's the attitude.    If at first you don't succeed ...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic workouts JD, hang tight my Friend, I see somethin good happenin to and for ya!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Do u think you get better results with the higher reps in lat raises?


I am following Pfunk's template.  He is adjusting rep ranges throughout.  From week 1 to 12, you will see low rep to high rep stuff..

Here is a link to the first part. 
Understanding the 4-Week Block - Part 1: Advancing Our Training Program


----------



## sara (Aug 31, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Last night's date update.
> 
> 
> Pretty girl, but what a turnoff.
> ...



Exactly! NEXT.. you will find the right girl for you Jersey , I know you will


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Fantastic workouts JD, hang tight my Friend, I see somethin good happenin to and for ya!!!


So am I Arch!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

*Leg Press
*225 x 8
405 x 5
600 x 3 10 sec RI
600 x 3 10 sec RI
600 x 3 10 sec RI
Rest 90 sec
600 x 3 10 sec RI
600 x 3 10 sec RI
600 x 3 10 sec RI
Rest 90 sec
600 x 3 10 sec RI
600 x 3 10 sec RI
600 x 3 10 sec RI
Rest 90 sec

*Leg Extension*
250 x 10
290 x 8
290 x 8
290 is the stack 

*Seated Leg Curl*
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8
Never tried a seated leg curl before.  Felt awkward at first, but I sort of liked it.

*HS Seated Calf Raise*
90 x 15
90 x 15


----------



## Double D (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh yuck!!!! I want absolutly no part of that nonsense!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2009)

HOLY "insert any Expletive here" JD, my wheels hurt just reading that!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2009)

Archangel said:


> HOLY "insert any Expletive here" JD, my wheels hurt just reading that!!!


Damn the wheels ARE sore today....


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Damn the wheels ARE sore today....



 Then ya did good my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2009)

so...ahh....you walking a little...funny today?


----------



## sara (Sep 3, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Damn the wheels ARE sore today....



I bet they are!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!  You all have a great Labor Day weekend!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2009)

*9/4/2009*

*BB Row*
135 x 8
155 x 8
215 x 3 15-20 sec RI
215 x 3 15-20 sec RI
215 x 3 15-20 sec RI
Rest 2 minutes
215 x 3 15-20 sec RI
215 x 3 15-20 sec RI
215 x 3 30 sec RI
Rest 2 minutes
195 x 3 15 sec RI
195 x 3 15 sec RI
195 x 3 15 sec RI

*One Arm Row*
95 x 8/8
95 x 8/8

*Neutral Grip Pulldown*
130 x 10
130 x 10

*Cable Curls*
70 x 15
70 x 15

Simple on paper, good workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/4/2009*
> 
> *BB Row*
> 135 x 8
> ...


dam, JD...I was feeling pretty good about my self...till I read this....8 sets of @ 95lbs DB rows????? 
AFTER HEAVY BB ROWS????????
sum'bitch! 
So...tell about this weekend's hot date...inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dam, JD...I was feeling pretty good about my self...till I read this....8 sets of @ 95lbs DB rows?????
> AFTER HEAVY BB ROWS????????
> sum'bitch!
> So...tell about this weekend's hot date...inquiring minds wanna know!


No way brotha!  The 8/8 means 8 reps each arm.... I only did 2 sets .

No hot date this weekend. I am getting very disillusioned with online dating....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2009)

go find a chipotle or some good, quick place near businesses where professional women will grab lunch....work it!
Was hoping for an impressive leg workout myself today...but evidently, sucking wind was in my forecast..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> go find a chipotle or some good, quick place near businesses where professional women will grab lunch....work it!


I wish I could say I am smooth... but I am not. What you see, is what you get. I have female friends that tell me that is a great way to be, not a player. Trouble is, you see the 'players' snagging all of the chicks!

This just in... I had a deep conversation with my smokin' hot neighbor. She is 41, and I am 53. She has a 4 year old girl with her BF, who is also my neighbor. She basically told me she wants to leave him, and to find a guy who looks after himself, doesn't sleep until noon on weekends, and is a nice guy. Then she said... it is obvious you look after yourself, and I see you up early on the weekends, and Paul (my name) I can tell you are a sweet guy.

Holy crap. ok, let's review. The BF is a druggie who has to pick up trash for community service in a local park because he was busted for drugs.

Number 1: The BF could blow my head off
Number 2: She doesn't have a job, and needs financial support
Number 3: She has a 4 yr old, and while I love kids, I am done with the stepdad thing. I had a total of 3 stepkids from two marriages, and once I was divorced from their Mom's, I was kicked to the curb like yesterday's trash (and my last, I raised from 5 to 16).

I am not asking for advice, because I know there is no way..... but crap. I swear on a stack of bibles, she is a Pam Anderson lookalike.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2009)

*9/6/2009*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 5
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
2 minutes
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
2 minutes
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
2 minutes 
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
210 x 2, 10-15 sec RI

*DB Incline Press*
75's x 10
90's x 9
90's x 8

*DB Flyes*
50's x 8
60's x 8
65's x 8

*One Arm Reverse Pushdown*
25 x 15/15
25 x 15/15
20 x 15/15



I apologize about the screwed up font. Geez Rob, why can't we cut and paste? I get a feeling that asshole Foreman had something to do with it...


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 6, 2009)

Holy Smokes, GREAT w/o JD!!! Just my 2 cents, but I smell trouble with the neighbor, you deserve to be happy my Friend, I hear ya about the Step-Dad thing, it's hard knowing they can just walk away too, my heart goes out to you brother, and you are in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2009)

what Arch said....
it depends on what you want. You can be freinds...but seriously...she has to contribute. It doesn't sound as if she does.
I hate to say it...as I'm...38...and still single...but the partner has to be that...a partner. She has to bring something to the table other than looks. 
She sounds like a upgraded walk-in closet of baggage.
besides hot...what does she bring to the table? 
If she wants a fling...perfect. But if you are looking for something with substance...keep it to just friends...at a distance.

heh...I'm right there with ya on the no game. it was easy when I was a bouncer: it was dark..they were drink...it worked in my favor...  
Dude...if I were near ya...we'd have to hang and go do some cougar hunting...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Trust me, I'm staying away from that situation big time.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

demotivational posters - Hardbody MILF - Ride me cowgirl. milf, hardbody, funny, babe, hot, cougar, sexy, bikini 32808

..She's out there....go forth and find her!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 7, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guys.  Trust me, I'm staying away from that situation big time.



Thats what I would do!!! You are a Good Person my Friend, believe in yourself first, then let someone else, does that make sense???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> demotivational posters - Hardbody MILF - Ride me cowgirl. milf, hardbody, funny, babe, hot, cougar, sexy, bikini 32808
> 
> ..She's out there....go forth and find her!


That sort of looks like my neighbor.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Thats what I would do!!! You are a Good Person my Friend, believe in yourself first, then let someone else, does that make sense???


Done deal buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2009)

*9/7/2009*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> That sort of looks like my neighbor.


hmm...maybe we should rethink this strategy then.... wait! no!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Dude...if I were near ya...we'd have to hang and go do some cougar hunting...



Burner and JD out on the prowl.    The ladies wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I swear on a stack of bibles, she is a Pam Anderson lookalike.



Why are ditzy blondes like lava lamps?   



Because they are nice to look at, but not very bright.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 8, 2009)

I was talking to her tonight, with a couple of other neighbors (one an 80 year woman, and I'm guessing a 50 year old woman), and she is telling us how her legs are hurting when walking. She is wearing 2" heels and I said maybe that is why. Oh no she said, "the heels make it easier to walk. Maybe because I was a dancer back in the day". That is New Jersey speak for saying "I was a stripper". 

Whoa Nellie....


----------



## Double D (Sep 8, 2009)

Gross!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2009)

Jersey .... What are your predictions for Saturday ?

OSU vs USC ?

UM vs ND ?


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 9, 2009)

JD, just sayin hi my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Jersey .... What are your predictions for Saturday ?
> 
> OSU vs USC ?
> 
> UM vs ND ?


You really are going make me do that?  You are evil 

UM vs ND, 28-17 Michigan
OSU vs USC, 38-10 USC

My only hope is that Pryor is watching the 2006 National Championship highlights where Vince Young smoked the unbeatable USC (34 straight wins) defense for a personal 467 yards, and a national championship....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> JD, just sayin hi my Friend!!!


Hey!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> You really are going make me do that?  You are evil
> 
> UM vs ND, 28-17 Michigan
> OSU vs USC, 38-10 USC
> ...



I like your UM score.....I think OSU will do better than that.   

UM vs ND 27 - 20 Michigan

OSU vs USC 31 - 21 USC


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was talking to her tonight, with a couple of other neighbors (one an 80 year woman, and I'm guessing a 50 year old woman), and she is telling us how her legs are hurting when walking. She is wearing 2" heels and I said maybe that is why. Oh no she said, "the heels make it easier to walk. Maybe because I was a dancer back in the day". That is New Jersey speak for saying "I was a stripper".
> 
> Whoa Nellie....


maybe u should ask if she can still pin her ankles behind her head...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2009)

*9/10/2009*

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 5
405 x 3
600 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
600 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
600 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
600 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
rest 90-120 secs
Did 4 rounds of this. So basically 48 reps with 600

*Leg Extensions*
250 x 8
250 x 8

*Seated Leg Curls*
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8


*HS Calf Raises*
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

Legs feel like jello tonight


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> maybe u should ask if she can still pin her ankles behind her head...


No way


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2009)

AWESOME leg Press JD, strong w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2009)

> So basically 48 reps with 600



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> demotivational posters - Hardbody MILF - Ride me cowgirl. milf, hardbody, funny, babe, hot, cougar, sexy, bikini 32808
> 
> ..She's out there....go forth and find her!



I dont even wanna click on the link


----------



## sara (Sep 10, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Jersey .... What are your predictions for Saturday ?
> 
> OSU vs USC ?
> 
> UM vs ND ?



USC

ND


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2009)

Is it me? Or does Sara's avi keep getting better, and better, and better.

Way to go girl. You are looking great


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 10, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Is it me? *Or does Sara's avi keep getting better, and better, and better.*
> Way to go girl. You are looking great


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2009)

sara said:


> I dont even wanna click on the link


chicken!

Actually a pretty funny site. 

Another good site: texts from last night


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 11, 2009)

Now that's a solid looking leg workout.


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> chicken!
> 
> Actually a pretty funny site.
> 
> Another good site: texts from last night



Ok, fine I trust you.. I'll click on it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2009)

sara said:


> Ok, fine I trust you.. I'll click on it


 It is a funny site


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2009)

*9/12/2009*

*BB Row*
115 x 8
135 x 6
195 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
195 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
195 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
195 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
rest 90-120 secs
4 rounds for a total of 48 reps with 195

*One Arm DB Row* 
90 x 6/6
100 x 6/6
100 x 6/6

*Neutral Grip Pulldown*
100 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8

*Cable Curls*
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15


----------



## sara (Sep 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> It is a funny site



Not bad


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2009)

would I steer you wrong?

How's y'alls weekend going? 
back at it here.
We are short handed again...can't get to the gym in the day. Wil try to go at night.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2009)

*9/13/09*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
195 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
195 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
195 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
195 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
rest 90-120 secs
5 rounds for a total of 59 reps (only got 2 on the very last mini set)

This is the last phase of Pfunk's program, and I will be glad when it is done.  Never been a fan of volume. But I am definitely looking more pumped with better definition. Not sure where strength is at though.

*DB Incline Press*
80's x 10
80's x 8
80's x 6

*DB Incline Flyes*
50's x 8
55's x 8
55's x 8

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 15
25's x 15
20's x 15

*One Arm Reverse Pushdown*
20 x 15/15
20 x 15/15
20 x 15/15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 13, 2009)

That's a lot of reps!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2009)

what's the next plan or cycle gonna be for ya?


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 14, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> This is the last phase of Pfunk's program, and I will be glad when it is done.  Never been a fan of volume. But I am definitely looking more pumped with better definition. Not sure where strength is at though.



Have you decided what will be next?

I'm also noticing slightly better definition with the higher volume workout.   I will admit that some days it is tough getting started.  

One thing I've been doing to keep the strength part is that the first exercise of the day are triples, doubles, and singles.  The remainder of the exercises are done with high volume.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for the feedback.

I was going to start back at week 1 on the program and tweak some movements.... But I am leaning to going back to my low volume, try to use as much weight possible wo's, for at least a few weeks. I feel at home there, but changing up is the way to go.


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2009)

I always feel at home using heavy weights and low reps.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2009)

JD, Best wishes on your program, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2009)

*9/16/2009*

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 5
405 x 5
600 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
600 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
600 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
600 x 3, 10-15 sec RI
Rest 90 seconds and repeat 5 times
Total of 60 reps 

*Leg Extension*
250 x 8
250 x 8
250 x 8

*Leg Curls*
130 x 8
130 x 8
130 x 8

*HS Calf Raises*
145 x 15
145 x 15
145 x 15

Next week is a deload.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 16, 2009)

Next week??? How about next Month deload!!! Jeesh your workouts are KILLER my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2009)

in a word: WOW


----------



## sara (Sep 17, 2009)

What about squats?


----------



## Double D (Sep 18, 2009)

I think a deload is MUCH needed with all that volume. Looking good big boy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2009)

sara said:


> What about squats?


Hey Sara!  I love to squat, but my knees are too screwed up to go heavy any more.  Leg press is much better but i will admit the last couple of high volume workouts bothered them almost as much.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 19, 2009)

*Deload Week*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
205 x 8

*DB Incline Press*
70's x 8
70's x 8

*DB Flye*
45's x 8
45's x 8

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 15
20's x 15

*One Arm Reverse Pushdown*
20 x 15/15
20 x 15/15


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2009)

nice deload, bud. How'd it feel?


----------



## Double D (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you did both a deload and simply taking a week off? Which one do you think was more beneficial?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> nice deload, bud. How'd it feel?


Noice....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

Malley said:


> Have you did both a deload and simply taking a week off? Which one do you think was more beneficial?


I definitely prefer the active recovery.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2009)

*9/20/2009*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes


----------



## sara (Sep 20, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Sara!  I love to squat, but my knees are too screwed up to go heavy any more.  Leg press is much better but i will admit the last couple of high volume workouts bothered them almost as much.




Oh 
The same with me, I can't do any calves raises


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2009)

...is it me...or does one's day get better whenever Sara posts...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2009)

sara said:


> Oh
> The same with me, I can't do any calves raises


Sometimes you have to work around your problems areas.... but my problems areas are increasing almost daily, LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...is it me...or does one's day get better whenever Sara posts...


it's not just you


----------



## Double D (Sep 21, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I definitely prefer the active recovery.



Have you tried doing cardio based things while taking a week off of weights?


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...is it me...or does one's day get better whenever Sara posts...



Why?


----------



## sara (Sep 22, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sometimes you have to work around your problems areas.... but my problems areas are increasing almost daily, LOL.



awww sorry to hear that.. Do you have Rheumatoid Arthritis?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2009)

sara said:


> Why?


Since it is my journal, I should be the one to respond.  I think I speak for both Burner and I.... cuz you are so damn sweet!  A genuinely nice person.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2009)

sara said:


> awww sorry to hear that.. Do you have Rheumatoid Arthritis?


Nah, it isn't that bad. I am just whining. I do have some arthritis in the elbows, and my knees are screwed up from doing heavy squats, but other then that, I can hang with you young'uns!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2009)

Malley said:


> Have you tried doing cardio based things while taking a week off of weights?


I surely have over the years.  I just was doing Pfunk's workouts as posted here on Ironmag Understanding the 4-Week Block - Part 1: Advancing Our Training Program .  It was a great change up for me, but even the low volume workouts, were like high volume for me. I did see some good results in definition for sure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2009)

*9/22/2009*

*Deload Week*

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 8
500 x 8

*Leg Extensions*
230 x 8
230 x 8

*Seated Leg Curls*
130 x 8
130 x 8

*HS Calf Raises*
180 x 15
180 x 15


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I can hang with you young'uns!



Sure, you can hang with me anytime.


----------



## sara (Sep 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Since it is my journal, I should be the one to respond.  I think I speak for both Burner and I.... cuz you are so damn sweet!  A genuinely nice person.



aww thats very sweet  thank you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2009)

*9/26/2009*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
235 x 5
215 x 8

*Pullups*
bw x 8
bw x 7

*DB Flyes*
50's x 8
55's x 8

*BB Curls ss w/ Lying DB Tricep Extensions*
bar x 10/25's x 8
65 x 10/35's x 8
85 x 15/40's x 12
85 x 13/40's x 10

Wanted to do some core work, but had to get ready for a first date....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2009)

another date? Way to go, pimpin! Good luck!


----------



## sara (Sep 27, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/26/2009*
> 
> 
> Wanted to do some core work, but had to get ready for a first date....



Keep me posted


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Well... She is, as they say in Jersey "down the shore", meaning she lives on the NJ coast. We have been talking online for 6 weeks or so, and figured it wasn't going to work because of distance. But we stayed in contact to be friends, and we like each other. But for whatever reason we decided it was time to meet.

I met her Saturday, and wow, and she wow'ed back. I really like her, and she likes me. Her name is Karan, not Karen (why does that turn me on?) ... I am going to see her again this weekend.

She does not workout, does not like sports, but she is cool with both.... Opposites do attract, right?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool!!  Good luck


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2009)

good luck, Romeo!


----------



## sara (Sep 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well... She is, as they say in Jersey "down the shore", meaning she lives on the NJ coast. We have been talking online for 6 weeks or so, and figured it wasn't going to work because of distance. But we stayed in contact to be friends, and we like each other. But for whatever reason we decided it was time to meet.
> 
> I met her Saturday, and wow, and she wow'ed back. I really like her, and she likes me. Her name is Karan, not Karen (why does that turn me on?) ... I am going to see her again this weekend.
> 
> She does not workout, does not like sports, but she is cool with both.... Opposites do attract, right?



Hey Jersey!


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well... She is, as they say in Jersey "down the shore", meaning she lives on the NJ coast. We have been talking online for 6 weeks or so, and figured it wasn't going to work because of distance. But we stayed in contact to be friends, and we like each other. But for whatever reason we decided it was time to meet.
> 
> I met her Saturday, and wow, and she wow'ed back. I really like her, and she likes me. Her name is Karan, not Karen (why does that turn me on?) ... I am going to see her again this weekend.
> 
> She does not workout, does not like sports, but she is cool with both.... Opposites do attract, right?



Sweet!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guys... I will keep you posted.

Was going to get to the gym tonight, but work got in the way....  Tomorrow night for sure.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well... She is, as they say in Jersey "down the shore", meaning she lives on the NJ coast. We have been talking online for 6 weeks or so, and figured it wasn't going to work because of distance. But we stayed in contact to be friends, and we like each other. But for whatever reason we decided it was time to meet.
> 
> I met her Saturday, and wow, and she wow'ed back. I really like her, and she likes me. Her name is Karan, not Karen (why does that turn me on?) ... I am going to see her again this weekend.
> 
> She does not workout, does not like sports, but she is cool with both.... Opposites do attract, right?



Dude doesnt workout or doesnt like sports.....yikes sounds like my wife!


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 29, 2009)

Great workouts, and BEST wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 30, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am going to see her again this weekend.



That's better than the previous ones, JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2009)

I apologize to my friends here.... work has gotten crazy, no time to workout or post. Don't you hate that! 

Promise I will catch up with everyone this weekend.

Oh yeah... HOW 'BOUT THEM PHILLIES!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 1, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I apologize to my friends here.... work has gotten crazy, no time to workout or post. Don't you hate that!
> 
> Promise I will catch up with everyone this weekend.
> 
> Oh yeah... HOW 'BOUT THEM PHILLIES!



   It sucks when work gets in the way


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

We will be here when you need us, hope ALL is going as your heart needs and desires it my Friend!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2009)

Waiting for updates ...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint...

We decided to put things on hold for the time being, but I think I am moving on. She wants a guy she can see everyday in a serious relationship, and I am comfortable dating and seeing her once a week.

A 90 mile round trip is too much, especially since she seems unwilling to come visit me. Her Mom told her the guy should come see the girl, k. Maybe Mom can pay for the gas. I was just divorced 9 months ago, and "Jersey" isn't ready for a steady yet...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2009)

*10/3/2009*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
235 x 7
235 x 6

*HS Incline Press*
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 8

*Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 7

*DB Tri Ext*
20's x 10
30's x 10
40's x 10

*BB Curls*
45 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*
12
12
10


----------



## sara (Oct 3, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry to disappoint...
> 
> We decided to put things on hold for the time being, but I think I am moving on. She wants a guy she can see everyday in a serious relationship, and I am comfortable dating and seeing her once a week.
> 
> A 90 mile round trip is too much, especially since she seems unwilling to come visit me. Her Mom told her the guy should come see the girl, k. Maybe Mom can pay for the gas. I was just divorced 9 months ago, and "Jersey" isn't ready for a steady yet...



Her mom told her? How old she is?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 3, 2009)

My heart hurts for you JD, You deserve to be happy, but you also deserve to keep YOU, hope I make sense my Friend!!!

Great workout my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2009)

sara said:


> Her mom told her? How old she is?


Yeah right?!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> My heart hurts for you JD, You deserve to be happy, but you also deserve to keep YOU, hope I make sense my Friend!!!
> 
> Great workout my Friend!!!


Don't worry about me Arch, and your advice is right on buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2009)

*10/6/09*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 5
235 x 5
215 x 6

*CG Pulldowns*
100 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 8

*Tri Ext Machine*
50 x 15
95 x 12
125 x 12
145 x 12
First time trying this machine. Sort of lame, but I liked the variety.

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2009)

You got some serious incline benching going on there.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You got some serious incline benching going on there.



He's always been good at that


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweet w/o JD, strong Inclines my Friend!!!


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree! 215 ??


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 8, 2009)

sara said:


> I agree! 215 ??



The set with 235 wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> The set with 235 wasn't too shabby either.



I  missed that one


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 8, 2009)

You guys just brought a huge smile to my face.  Thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2009)

*10/10/2009*

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 6
405 x 6
495 x 6
590 x 6

*DB Incline Press*
50's x 8 
70's x 10
85's x 12

*CG Bench Press SS w/ BB Curls*
135 x 10, 65 x 10
185 x 8, 85 x 8
205 x 6, 105 x 10

Done!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/10/2009*
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 225 x 8
> ...



 Great workout my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2009)

*10/11/2009*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
235 x 6
195 x 12

*Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 7

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 8
135 x 6
155 x 6

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 15
85 x 15

*Cable Flyes*
25's x 15
35's x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

Lookin strong JD, hows life treatin ya my Friend???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 17, 2009)

Taking the week off???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2009)

2 weeks?
You find some serious hottie and she's locked you in her house to pleasure her till the cows come home?

....so..how's the dating going?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm honored my boyz are concerned!

Usually I would say, oh I just haven't posted... but in this case, yes my last wo was Sunday 10/11.  Work was crazy and just didn't make it to the gym that week.  Then 10/17 I flew to FL to visit my Dad.  Just got back today, and trust me, back to the gym tomorrow!

Burner... I have been fortunate with meeting chicks on the site I go to, but it is a game for sure.  I recently met one, who threw me for a loop.  Great looking, awesome personality, sweet, similar interests.... we went out on two fun dates, and honestly I could fall hard for her .  But she is more interested in playing the field, with me as an 'interest' ( I feel like one of the Antonio chicks on VH1).  Homey don't play that, but this one hurt.

Dating sucks


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 21, 2009)

Her loss JD!!! Don't look back my Friend, life is too short and Special!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2009)

> Homey don't play that



That made me laugh......haha

Good to see you back Jersey.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2009)

How 'bout them Phillies?  Funny how almost every sportswriter didn't even give the Phils a chance to beat the Dodgers.... The Phillies completely dominated, completely.  If the Dodgers hadn't rallied in game 2, it would have been a sweep!

...and they will be an underdog against the AL.  Lovin' it.  GO PHILLIES!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm honored my boyz are concerned!
> 
> Usually I would say, oh I just haven't posted... but in this case, yes my last wo was Sunday 10/11. Work was crazy and just didn't make it to the gym that week. Then 10/17 I flew to FL to visit my Dad. Just got back today, and trust me, back to the gym tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Dang, bud- that sucks. What site? Feel free to share with a fellow single guy...
You'd think that women over the age of say....26 would be done with games...
I've got friends here who keep telling me to try eharmony....eh..we'll see.

How cool is this? An ex girl friend is trying to hook me up with a cute red head. 

Dunno what to tell you about that girl, bro- take charge...either keep having fun w/ her on your terms or see if she is ready to see you as more than a mere interest...(I know...easy for me giving advice when I'm here on female lock down...)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Dang, bud- that sucks. What site? Feel free to share with a fellow single guy...
> You'd think that women over the age of say....26 would be done with games...
> I've got friends here who keep telling me to try eharmony....eh..we'll see.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Burner.  It is Plenty of Fish, I saw it on a banner here on IM. Here is the link Free Online Dating at Plentyoffish.com??? .  One thing is for sure, you will meet a lot of people.

She just got out of a serious 3 year relationship, and isn't ready for anything long term.  I understand that, so I am moving on and remaining friends with her.  Hopefully she will come to her senses


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2009)

*10/22/09*

*Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 7

*Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 8

*DB Tri Ext*
30's x 10
40's x 10
45's x 9

*DB Curls*
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
270 x 10

Felt surprisingly strong after a 10 day lay off...  Might have been all the good food I was eating in FL.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Burner. It is Plenty of Fish, I saw it on a banner here on IM. Here is the link Free Online Dating at Plentyoffish.com??? . One thing is for sure, you will meet a lot of people.
> 
> She just got out of a serious 3 year relationship, and isn't ready for anything long term. I understand that, so I am moving on and remaining friends with her. Hopefully she will come to her senses


I just had a friend tell me about that site...I just signed up for stuff and giggles...

So...does this woman...have a younger sister...or daughter? We can double!


----------



## Double D (Oct 23, 2009)

Workouts are looking pretty good brotha...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I just had a friend tell me about that site...I just signed up for stuff and giggles...
> 
> So...does this woman...have a younger sister...or daughter? We can double!


 
Glad you signed up Mike!  You 'may' have a problem being in Afghanistan and all, but I imagine a lot of chicks are going to love that.

She just has a brother.  Let's forget about her for now, I have others in the 'pipeline', lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2009)

Double D said:


> Workouts are looking pretty good brotha...


Thanks buddy.... I will be following your new journal for sure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2009)

*10/23/2009*

*Squat*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8

Hey, I posted it.  I haven't squat in so long.  My knees are screwed up, but I was ready to test.  I can leg press 600 easy, and a 185 squat was hard. All below parallel.

*Pulldowns*
100 x 10
140 x 10

*Seated Leg Curls*
110 x 15
160 x 12

*HS Calf Raises*
180 x 15
180 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2009)

What's going on at OSU ??   Everyone's hating on Pryor......

I'm off to the U/M vs Penn State game this morning for some tasty food and good football


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Glad you signed up Mike! You 'may' have a problem being in Afghanistan and all, but I imagine a lot of chicks are going to love that.
> 
> Let's forget about her for now,


Who?

Go get 'em pimpin!

I'm lookin' to take a singles cruise from Florida when I get back to the world.
I did a basic search on that site and evidently, there aren't any women in Colorado....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I did a basic search on that site and evidently, there aren't any women in Colorado....


What zip?  I did a search using Boulder, and I came up with a bunch..... POF is actually the largest date site out there, so if you don't have people signed up where you're looking.... you are screwed.  Or should I say, not screwed.... that was bad, sorry


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's going on at OSU ?? Everyone's hating on Pryor......


The fans are mad after the disaster Purdue game, and it didn't help that both Sports Illustrated and Fox posted negative articles about Pryor last week.

My take is Tressel and company do not know how to develop an elite athlete like he is. On talk radio one call in said "Tressell is like the guy who buys a Vette, but doesn't know how to drive it".  I thought that was good.

I think also, Terrell isn't as good as everybody originally thought, but he also is not nearly as bad as people are thinking know.  The o-line is just as much to blame.

Only time will tell.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2009)

*10/25/2009*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
195 x 12

*CG Pulldowns*
100 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 10

*Standing DB Press*
50 x 8/8
60 x 8/8

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 15
25's x 15

*Seated Cable Flyes*
25's x 15
30's x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 25, 2009)

Good lookin workouts JD!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2009)

On vacation again  

haha


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Glad you signed up Mike! You 'may' have a problem being in Afghanistan and all, but I imagine a lot of chicks are going to love that.


Evidently...there are 0 women from ages: 26-36 in Colorado that are on that site...the search continues....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Standing DB Press*
> 50 x 8/8
> 60 x 8/8


wow! Am I reading that right? 16 sets for mil press AFTER you nailed inclines? You ANIMAL!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> wow! Am I reading that right? 16 sets for mil press AFTER you nailed inclines? You ANIMAL!



I think he means 8 reps with each hand.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2009)

....just want to clarify...
hiya trips!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

JD, hope your enjoying life my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2009)

hmm...been several days...maybe he's found some amazing woman that's taken up all his time? Lots of co-ed cardio?
Always thinking positive!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> JD, hope your enjoying life my Friend!!!


Always


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> hmm...been several days...maybe he's found some amazing woman that's taken up all his time? Lots of co-ed cardio?
> Always thinking positive!


I'm working on that... I have met someone really nice, but my lips are sealed.  Seems like everytime I spill the beans, it fizzles


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry for being MIA guys... no excuses. I suck. Busy at work, no time to post, slacking on the workouts. Think I have worked out 2-3 times in the last 2 weeks. Pathetic! Here was my last this Sunday. One nice thing about not working out much, when you do... DOMS big time. I love that.

*11/8/09*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 5
225 x 7
Felt strong considering

*HS Bench*
185 x 10
225 x 8
225 x 6
Never tried this machine before. Prefer the HS Incline, but some guy was taking a vacation on it with 90 lbs. I actually like the way this felt.

*DB Tri Ext*
30's x 12
40's x 10
45's x 8

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 12
Slow motion, felt the burn on this one


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome back..........Enjoy the DOMS!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm working on that... I have met someone really nice, but my lips are sealed. Seems like everytime I spill the beans, it fizzles


yeah buddy! Set that hook first THEN reel her in!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry for being MIA guys... no excuses. I suck. Busy at work, no time to post, slacking on the workouts. Think I have worked out 2-3 times in the last 2 weeks. Pathetic! Here was my last this Sunday. One nice thing about not working out much, when you do... DOMS big time. I love that.



Do you have any equipment at home?  Even a quick workout at home is better than going without.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2009)

Good lookin workout my Friend!!! No worries about MIA Brother, you know what I say......................... Enjoy Life!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yeah buddy! Set that hook first THEN reel her in!


Still a work in progress.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2009)

I appreciate the support!

I have been working out regular, just haven't had time to post my workouts....

YM? I'm thinking this is going to be a great game!  Let me guess, you are going to be there .


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I appreciate the support!
> 
> I have been working out regular, just haven't had time to post my workouts....
> 
> YM? I'm thinking this is going to be a great game!  Let me guess, you are going to be there .



Of course I'm going to be there .... Tailgating starts at 8AM  

Post some workouts when you can


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey JD! Good to see ya again!
Hmm...tail gating....I want to do that...

Dont beat your self up over it. Just keep pressing on.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Of course I'm going to be there .... Tailgating starts at 8AM


I wanna say GO BUCKEYES!!!!  But in all fairness to you, may the best team win! On the other hand.... we are going to kick your ass!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 19, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> I wanna say GO BUCKEYES!!!!  But in all fairness to you, may the best team win! On the other hand.... we are going to kick your ass!



I wish I could say "Not so fast............" but you are probably right.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

JD, hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> I wish I could say "Not so fast............" but you are probably right.


Dude... it IS Ohio State/Michigan... anything can happen.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> JD, hope all is well my Friend!!!


You too brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2009)

wassup, JD! Another exciting weekend planned?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey JD, hope all is well and you had a great holiday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey JD!
How was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope you had a GREAT T-Day my Friend!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello ?????????????


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2009)

JD!
Where for out thou?
Good date go REALLY good? Like...silk scarves and knotts involed good?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm still a lone hormone, taking a break from the perpetual dating cycle. Had fun, got laid a couple of times, and spent too much money! I'm coming to the conclusion there is no suited to me, lol.

Been working out at least twice a week, just out of the habit of posting. I really need to get serious about my diet again and drop some weight. I'm at 215, but I would like to get down to 185-190 range. Hate the thought of losing strength, but at 53 (54 in 2 weeks), strength isn't as important to me (remind me I said this when I start whining about getting weak). Wish I could use 'supplements' again to cut, but while it was fun doing a few cycles 5 years ago, that is a chapter in my life I am not revisiting.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2009)

Glad you are doing OK and still lifting.  

It's the constant debate:  Get strong like an Ox or ripped like a welterweight fighter.    I'm leaning toward the ripped effect


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey! I just read about this Rep thing. Someone give me some points! I'm looking bad, lol.

YM, I just gave you 198 points (max I guess).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey! I just read about this Rep thing. Someone give me some points! I'm looking bad, lol.
> 
> YM, I just gave you 198 points (max I guess).



Thanks .... What is the rep thing about ?  Why do you get them?  How do you give them?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah...I wanna know too.....

Hey JD!
Good to see ya back! Looks like we still have similar goals! 
Who gets to 185 1st? I'm 220lbs...
ready.....GO


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2009)

See the 3 icons on the lower left side of the screen?  The one in the middle is the "Add to Reputation" button.  Click on it and you can approve or disapprove the person's post, and award or take away points.  Kinda silly.... but I want more points


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> See the 3 icons on the lower left side of the screen?  The one in the middle is the "Add to Reputation" button.  Click on it and you can approve or disapprove the person's post, and award or take away points.  Kinda silly.... but I want more points



JD, how are ya my Friend!!! You have always been an inspiration for me, so I know it's kinda silly, but I gave ya max. points!!! Glad to know ya!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2009)

Archangel said:


> JD, how are ya my Friend!!! You have always been an inspiration for me, so I know it's kinda silly, but I gave ya max. points!!! Glad to know ya!!!


Haha, now I am rolling in points.  Just returned the favor!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2009)

*December 12th, 2009*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 12
225 x 7
Going for higher reps today

*DB Incline Press*
60's x 12
75's x 12

*Wide Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15

*Ly Tri Ext*
60 x 15
90 x 12

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 15
50 x 13


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...I wanna know too.....
> 
> Hey JD!
> Good to see ya back! Looks like we still have similar goals!
> ...


Would love the comp, but one thing I learned is dropping weight too fast is a really bad thing.  Ezzzy does it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> See the 3 icons on the lower left side of the screen?  The one in the middle is the "Add to Reputation" button.  Click on it and you can approve or disapprove the person's post, and award or take away points.  Kinda silly.... but I want more points



Thanks.   I see it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> It's the constant debate:  Get strong like an Ox or ripped like a welterweight fighter.



Of course.  When we're doing one, the other looks more appealing.  It's the grass is greener effect.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

Great workout my Friend!!! Lookin strong JD!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2009)

*12/13/2009*

*Lat Pulldown*
100 x 12 warm up

*Wide Chins*
bw x 8
bw x 6
bw x 5

*DB Rows*
80 x 8/8
100 x 8/8

*Lat Pulldown*
120 x 10
140 x 10

*BB Rows*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

*BB Curls*
bar x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2009)

Good lookin workout JD, NICE Rows!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice BB rows Jersey


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2009)

*12/16/2009*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 9

*HS Incline Press*
190 x 10
285 x 10

*Lying DB Tri Ext*
30's x 15
45's x 9

*Pushdowns*
50 x 10
70 x 10
85 x 9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2009)

Still looking strong on the bench Jersey.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *HS Incline Press*
> 190 x 10
> 285 x 10



That's some serious pressing, JD.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet workout JD, Strong Pushing my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

how long did that take?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Still looking strong on the bench Jersey.


Thanks buddy.  Not looking for numbers anymore, but I liked it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> That's some serious pressing, JD.


Ya think?  I think the Hammer Strength incline is my favorite machine of all time, but it is no where near as good as an old fashioned barbell incline press.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> how long did that take?


Didn't time, but probably 25 minutes...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey JD, just droppin in and sayin Hello my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2009)

12/19/2009

Crazy day here it the Northeast.  I have 14" of snow outside my condo, and it isn't supposed to stop until tomorrow morning!

Yeah, I know Burner, nothing compared to Colorado, but a helluva lot more then Kabul! LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2009)

*12/19/2009*

Did manage to get in a short workout

*Pull Ups*
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 7

*CG Pulldowns*
75 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 6

*DB Curls*
30's x 8/8
40's x 8/8
45's x 8/8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> 12/19/2009
> 
> Crazy day here it the Northeast. I have 14" of snow outside my condo, and it isn't supposed to stop until tomorrow morning!
> 
> Yeah, I know Burner, nothing compared to Colorado, but a helluva lot more then Kabul! LOL


20" of snow where I'm at, 23.2" officially which is an all time record for Philly...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2009)

*12/20/09*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 10

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 10
135 x 10

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 15
30's x 10
35's x 8

*Rear Delt Mac*
70 x 15
70 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2009)

Where's the leg workout Big Guy?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> 20" of snow where I'm at, 23.2" officially which is an all time record for Philly...



So did you have to do some shoveling cardio too?


----------



## katt (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm glad you guys are getting it this year (the snowfall I mean)  We can really use a break here after the last two years of record breakers. 

But, on the other note, shoveling snow does give you a pretty good workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Where's the leg workout Big Guy?


 Caught me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> So did you have to do some shoveling cardio too?


I thought when I moved into a condo, those days were over.... with 20 inches of snow though, WRONG.  Felt good though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2009)

katt said:


> I'm glad you guys are getting it this year (the snowfall I mean) We can really use a break here after the last two years of record breakers.
> 
> But, on the other note, shoveling snow does give you a pretty good workout


A Katt sighting!!!!!  

Thanks for dropping by .


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope you have a happy birthday.  Any plans for tomorrow?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Hope you have a happy birthday. Any plans for tomorrow?


Working out, running my Golden Retriever, then drinking and eating some good food!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2009)

*12/24/2009*

*Happy Birthday to me*

*Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 9
245 x 5

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
280 x 8
330 x 6

*DB Flyes*
40's x 12
55's x 10

*Tri Pushdown Machine*
180 x 12
180 x 11

*Cable Flyes*
60 x 15
60 x 13


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey buddy!
Happy Birthday AND hope you have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Hey buddy!
> Happy Birthday AND hope you have a Merry Christmas!


Good to see you back!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy Bday and Happy Holidays!!!

Are you off this week?


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2009)

A late Happy Birthday!!

Yeah, what's up???   Where are the workouts????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Happy Bday and Happy Holidays!!!
> 
> Are you off this week?


I work tomorrow and then off for 5 days.  Yeah buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2009)

katt said:


> A late Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Yeah, what's up??? Where are the workouts????


Hey Katt!  ... Thank you, and look who is calling the kettle black...


----------



## katt (Dec 28, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Katt!  ... Thank you, and look who is calling the kettle black...



If you haven't noticed.... I've been posting again...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2009)

*12/28/2009*

*Pull Ups*
bw x 9
bw x 8

*One Arm Rows*
75 x 12/12
90 x 8/8
100 x 7/7
I always hate posting this, cuz YM does like 150 x 30 or some crap 

*Wide Pulldowns *
100 x 15
120 x 12
140 x 10

*DB Alt Curls*
25's x 12
35's x 10
40's x 8

*Rear Delt Mach*
90 x 10
90 x 10
90 x 10

Happy New Years!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2009)

katt said:


> If you haven't noticed.... I've been posting again...


Yes I have, and


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 28, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/28/2009*
> 
> *Pull Ups*
> bw x 9
> ...



Looks good to me.  I wish we had 150 DBs at the gym. 

Any big plans for NYE?   We are having a small dinner party at our house.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks good to me. I wish we had 150 DBs at the gym.
> 
> Any big plans for NYE? We are having a small dinner party at our house.


  Can I get to YM's house for NYE?  Are you watching the Rose Bowl the next day?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Can I get to YM's house for NYE?  Are you watching the Rose Bowl the next day?



Sure.......it's only about a 10 hour drive    Some of my wifes family lives in Jersey.   I haven't been out there though.

Of course I'll be watching......just about every college football game will be on at my house.   I'm looking forward to the the TCU vs BS game and the Florida vs Cinn game.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sure.......it's only about a 10 hour drive  Some of my wifes family lives in Jersey. I haven't been out there though.
> 
> Of course I'll be watching......just about every college football game will be on at my house. I'm looking forward to the the TCU vs BS game and the Florida vs Cinn game.


That is just a wee bit far for me bro. but thanks for the invite!

You gotta think Florida will smoke Cincinnati, but with UM in question, and the CIN coach up and leaving.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2009)

*12/30/2009*

*BB Incline*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 7

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 7

*DB Tri Ext*
30's x 12
35's x 10
40's x 9

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
70 x 12
70 x 12


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Jersey...

Nice wo!   we are going to a friends house for NYE to play Wii and have our glass of champagne at 12:00... lol.....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wassup, JD!
How'd you ring in the new year?
Me? eh...boring. They did a thing at the show hall...no alcohol...no PDA...BORING...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2010)

katt said:


> Hey Jersey...
> 
> Nice wo! we are going to a friends house for NYE to play Wii and have our glass of champagne at 12:00... lol.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Wassup, JD!
> How'd you ring in the new year?
> Me? eh...boring. They did a thing at the show hall...no alcohol...no PDA...BORING...


I rang it in by going to bed at 11:30   I am so boring.  

I did have a few drinks though....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2010)

*1/2/2010*

*That looks weird huh?*

*Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 8

*DB Incline*
65's x 10
80's x 12
85's x 12

*Pec Dec*
70 x 15
130 x 12
130 x 12

*Cable Flye*
40's x 12
60's x 12
60's x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 2, 2010)

Your boyz pulled out a nice victory yesterday


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 2, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Your boyz pulled out a nice victory yesterday


I was wondering if any one was going to notice .  Hopefully for us, that was Pryor's breakout game...

Thanks buddy... a good day for the Big Ten. Just wished that NW had pulled it out against Auburn.... and how about those Nittany Lions!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

JD!
Looks like a good 1st WO for 2010!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2010)

What are the new goals for 2010??


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I rang it in by going to bed at 11:30   I am so boring.
> 
> I did have a few drinks though....



Didn't want to last the final 30 minutes?  

My son wanted to stay up until midnight, so we watched some old Twilight Zone episodes until just before midnight.  He actually enjoyed them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> What are the new goals for 2010??


As pathetic as it may sound.

1) To slow down the aging process.
2) Drink less alcohol
3) Get a colonoscopy (many monetary excuses not to get one in the past, but now my insurance covers it. Sounds like a real pain in the ass, . But I need to do it.
4) Eat a better diet. I know how, but I am better at preaching then listening to my own advice.
5) To see the Eagles win a REVENGE game against Dallas this Saturday!

So too sum it up, getting old sucks ass.

Ok, get down to 185-195 lbs
Meet an incredible 'mature' woman
Become a more relaxed, less stressed out person. This is my biggest challenge since my job is extremely stressful...


Hey buddy... you asked


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Didn't want to last the final 30 minutes?
> 
> My son wanted to stay up until midnight, so we watched some old Twilight Zone episodes until just before midnight. He actually enjoyed them.


Twilight Zone still rocks huh?  That was an incredibly creative show. Outer Limits, while not on par with TZ, was good too.

I think the big dinner and drinks did me in, lol.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> As pathetic as it may sound.
> 
> 1) To slow down the aging process.
> 2) Drink less alcohol
> ...



Good goals    I'm sure you can do it!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> 3) Get a colonoscopy (many monetary excuses not to get one in the past, but now my insurance covers it. Sounds like a real pain in the ass, . But I need to do it.



The actual procedure is a piece of cake.  One minute you're lying there waiting for it to start.  The next minute you're waking up in the recovery room.

Now the preparation, the night before, well that's a different matter.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good goals  I'm sure you can do it!!!!!


Thanks YM!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Now the preparation, the night before, well that's a different matter.


That's what I'm talking about.... 

I had a hernia operation years ago, and same thing. On the pot almost all night "cleansing". Not a fond memory.

Thanks for the encouragement though TT.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2010)

sounds like a potential 'explosive' situation...

Who wants mature? Mature = 10 minutes of missionary maybe twice a week...for for the fun red-head....
seriously. Do it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's what I'm talking about....
> 
> I had a hernia operation years ago, and same thing. On the pot almost all night "cleansing". Not a fond memory.



That's a good time to catch up on your reading.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Who wants mature? Mature = 10 minutes of missionary maybe twice a week...for for the fun red-head....
> seriously. Do it.


When I said mature, I definitely mean younger then my 54 year old ass.  I am finding out that many women in the 40-50 yr age group are freaks in the bedroom....  Where did I put that Viagra!


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> The actual procedure is a piece of cake.  One minute you're lying there waiting for it to start.  The next minute you're waking up in the recovery room.
> 
> Now the preparation, the night before, well that's a different matter.



Yeah, I've been there,,, heard all the scare stories, how bad that drink was the day before...   like TT said.. it's totally a piece of cake.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> 1) To slow down the aging process.
> 2) Drink less alcohol
> 3) Get a colonoscopy (many monetary excuses not to get one in the past, but now my insurance covers it. Sounds like a real pain in the ass, . But I need to do it.
> 4) Eat a better diet. I know how, but I am better at preaching then listening to my own advice.
> 5) *To see the Eagles win a REVENGE game against Dallas this Saturday!*


4 out of 5 ain't bad..... I f*ing hate Dallas. Gotta tip my hat though, they are playing really well. They MAY...GO...ALL...THE...WAY. About time, first playoff win since 1996..... ending a 13 year drought.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2010)

*1/10/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 8
205 x 14
225 x 8

*Smith Incline Press*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
This always feels weird to me. I really wanted to do Hammer Strength Inclines, but a guy and his kid where spending the afternoon there.

*HS Incline*
280 x 10
280 x 8
They finally left!

*Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 14


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/10/2010*
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 10
> 155 x 8
> ...


Lookin' good for a '54 year old ass'....
SO, what you are saying is that I should also look in after some 'cougars' in my dating spree when I get back to the world?


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2010)

How do you like that Smith Machine incline?  I've never tried that before    Does it give you enough range of motion, or do you feel restricted?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Lookin' good for a '54 year old ass'....
> SO, what you are saying is that I should also look in after some 'cougars' in my dating spree when I get back to the world?


For sure!  Older women can be extremely HOT and 'orny


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2010)

katt said:


> How do you like that Smith Machine incline? I've never tried that before  Does it give you enough range of motion, or do you feel restricted?


I hated it... no where close to my natural range of motion. Just tried it because someone was 'bogarting' the Smith my friend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/10/2010*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 10
> ...



Damn nice workout big guy!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2010)

*1/16/10*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 9

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
280 x 8
300 x 7

*Cable Fly*
60 x 10 
60 x 10
60 x 10
Slow and flexing at the top. Not a fan of feeling the 'burn', but this feels good.

*DB Tri Ext*
25's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2010)

*1/17/10*
*Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 6

*Pulldowns*
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 8

*Alt DB Curls*
25's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10

*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2010)

I know you may not like to hear it but "Where's the leg workout?"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I know you may not like to hear it but "Where's the leg workout?"


Next one... really


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Next one... really


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


>


I guess I need to make good on that


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

you ok?
I've been out due to:
1) injured shoulder am resting
2) for lack of a better word: lazy

Where for out thou?
Hope all is well.
When I get back to the worls, we may have to team up and and go cougar hunting...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I guess I need to make good on that



    I'm waiting.........................haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> you ok?
> I've been out due to:
> 1) injured shoulder am resting
> 2) for lack of a better word: lazy
> ...


Me Ok, work just got CRAZEEE

Cougar, did you say Cougar?  Dude, I'm 54.  You get the chick, I'll date the Mom


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2010)

*1/23/10*

Dropped the car off for new tires, walked 2 miles to the gym 

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
215 x 10

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 7
No push, just press

Now for the YM portion of my workout.... 

*Leg Press*
235 x 10
325 x 10
415 x 10
Easy does it...

*Hack Squat*
225 x 8
225 x 8

Walked 2 miles back to pic up car


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/23/10*
> 
> Dropped the car off for new tires, walked 2 miles to the gym
> 
> ...



Good to see you hit your legs     The MPs look good too.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Me Ok, work just got CRAZEEE
> 
> Cougar, did you say Cougar? Dude, I'm 54. You get the chick, I'll date the Mom


Dude!
we'll pull a 'Napoleon!'
....we'll divide and conquer!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lookin good  JD!  havent been on your journal in a while, but still looking pretty friggin strong man.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see you hit your legs  The MPs look good too.


Thanks buddy... and it felt good


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Dude!
> we'll pull a 'Napoleon!'
> ....we'll divide and conquer!


You got it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2010)

fyredup1286 said:


> Lookin good JD! havent been on your journal in a while, but still looking pretty friggin strong man. Keep up the good work.


fyredup... Thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2010)

*1/30/2010*

*Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
206 x 6
235 x 6

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
280 x 8
380 x 5

*Cable Flyes*
50 x 12
60 x 12

*CG Bench*
135 x 12
185 x 8

*Rope Pushdowns*
30 x 15
40 x 13
50 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 31, 2010)

380 x 5 on HS looks pretty strong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 380 x 5 on HS looks pretty strong.


Oops...that should have been 330 x 5


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2010)

*1/31/2010*

*Pull Up's*
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 6

*Close Grip Pulldowns*
100 X 8
120 X 8
140 X 10

*Smith Machine BB Rows*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8

*HS Preacher Curl Machine*
50 X 15
95 X 8
125 X 8

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio Program
24 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Jan 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/31/2010*
> 
> *Pull Up's*
> bw x 9
> ...



Nice!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks CJ


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oops...that should have been 330 x 5



Still impressive, JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Still impressive, JD.


Thanks TT


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2010)

katt said:


>


A Katt sighting!  Awesome..

Thanks for dropping by


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2010)

*2/3/10*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 7
225 x 7

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 10
135 x 11
135 x 9

*45 Degree Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 8
405 x 8
495 x 8

*HS Hack Squats*
135 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 6
These still feel awkward to me, but I like'em

In and out in around 40 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to see some lower body stuff today Big Guy!!


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/3/10*
> 
> *BB Incline Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Yeah, we have the HS hack squat machine also... I really like it.  Nice weights in here... someday I'll grow up and do big weights too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2010)

I wanted to work out today.... but the gym was closed all day!  I guess 22" of snow scared them off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2010)

*2/7/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 12
225 x 8 (barely)

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 8
330 x 7

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 7

*DB Lying Tri Ext*
30's x 10/10
35's x 10/10
40's x 10/10

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you get snowed in again?  We got about 8" today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Did you get snowed in again? We got about 8" today.


Everything, gym included, closed.  Around 7" this morning.  Remains to be seen the total.... probably around another 12".  So bizarre for the Mid-Atlantic region to get dumped on this much.  We have over 70" of snow so far this year in Philly....

Thanks for checking buddy!


----------



## katt (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, I guess you guys need your 'snow' this year.   They were talking about our weather (NW) on the radio in January and mentioned that the same time last year we were at 71" and currently it was only 11"..  We have had NOTHING this year, and I'm LOVING IT!!!!!!     That shoveling twice a day last year sucked big time... I feel for ya.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2010)

JD, thinking about moving somewhere warmer?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> JD, thinking about moving somewhere warmer?


Fo sure


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

2/13/10

Back in the gym again!  Was closed during the storm on Wednesday, had to work until 9:00 pm Thursday night, Friday... well  you know IT'S FRIDAY!   Finally got in a workout on Saturday.

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 8
205 x 11

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 8
330 x 5?

*Seated Cable Flyes*
50 x 12
60 x 10

*Dips*
bw x 15 (wide)
bw x 13 (normal)

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program, 25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2010)

*2/14/2010*

*Pull Up's*
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 6
I so suck at these....

*HS Rows*
100 x 8/8
145 x 8/8
165 x 8/8

*Seated Pulley Row/Rear Delt Mac*
100 x 12/70 x 10
140 x 10/ 95 x 10
165 x 8/ 95 x 10

*BB Curls*
65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 8

*Treadmill*
Walk 4.3 mph for 30 mins


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2010)

9 pullups isn't bad 

The curls look pretty good.   Were you showing off in front of the ladies


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 9 pullups isn't bad
> 
> The curls look pretty good. Were you showing off in front of the ladies


9 sucks, Mister muscle up


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/14/2010*
> 
> *Pull Up's*
> bw x 9
> ...



I feel your pain.


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, I get so discouraged when I try to do pull-ups now... with the 'extra 10' it makes it so much harder for me. 

Nice Job


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2010)

TT and Katt, maybe we should start a 'challenged' pull up club. YM could be the Pitboss


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> TT and Katt, maybe we should start a 'challenged' pull up club. YM could be the Pitboss



I'm in


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

and the next sequel will be the book "Pullups for Dummies"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2010)

katt said:


> and the next sequel will be the book "Pullups for Dummies"


Exactly , but hey we are all over 50...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2010)

*2/17/2010*

*Seated Military Press*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 7

*Side Lateral Raises*
25's x 8
30's x 8
30's x 8

*Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 10
500 x 8

Was planning on more then this, but I got stuck at work and had to improvise.... I wanted to do incline press, standing mils, rear delts, and leg press. None of those were available, so I had to be creative.


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Pull Up's*
> bw x 9
> bw x 8
> bw x 6
> I so suck at these....




Me too!!

btw - I envy your shoulder strength.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly , but hey we are all over 50...



OK then, how about _Pullups for old Dummies_?


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> OK then, how about _Pullups for old Dummies_?


 That works


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2010)

*2/20/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 9
245 x 5

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 10
300 x 8

*Cable Flyes*
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Tri Ext Machine*
80 x 10
110 x 10

*DB Lying Tri Ext*
30's x 12
35's x 12
40's x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2010)

*My Golden Retriever*

I came home an hour early from work last night, and fully expected to see my wagging tail girl at the door as usual. But I didn't see her. I found her on my bed, licking her front legs and laying in a pool of what I thought was bloody urine. I called the vet immediately...


To make a long story short, I discovered before the vet came in that the bleeding was coming from her mouth. She would not let them open her jaws to see what was causing the bleeding, so they had to sedate her. 30 minutes later they tell me she has a massive tumor in the upper jaw, behind the last tooth. They think it became so big, her lower molar punctured it, and the reason for all the blood. There was a big hole in her mouth, which they fixed, but the concern is continued bleeding. For the next week (or maybe longer), only liquified food, no chewing, no exercising, and being knocked out on Benadyrl.


Of course a biopsy was taken, and I am confident it will come back benign. She will be 5 years old in 8 days... she is way too young, and way too much of brat to leave me now.

If you are religious, please pray for her.

Jersey


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not religious JD, but I'll pray anyway.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2010)

i'm not religious either, but I am sure praying for her.  Funny how that works...


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2010)

oh poor thing.  I hope she feels better soon..  

We just 'cha chinged' approx 700 into our dog in the last 3 weeks... part for an ear infection and part for xrays when she swallowed a rawhide bone and stopped eating for 5 days    worse than kids sometimes, I tell ya....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2010)

Any update on Shelby?

Hope she's getting better.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2010)

katt said:


> worse than kids sometimes, I tell ya....


 Ain't that the truth...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Any update on Shelby?
> 
> Hope she's getting better.


Thanks for asking C. I think we are out of the woods on the bleeding part.  She seems like herself, but frustrated that she can't 'run'.  I take her to a large field everyday to run down Chuck It balls, or one of those ring Frisbees that go forever.  I figure she runs abount a mile a day... in sprints.  Seriously.  Now, all of sudden no treats, no toys, no running, no walks.    Thank God she loves the liquified food, and peanut butter.

Sweating the result of the biopsy.  May go into next week, which is like torture.  I am positive.  Got to stay positive....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2010)

*2/21/2010*

I figure at this point the gym is a good place for me to be.  Takes my mind off of Shelby, and she just sleeps when I am not around.

*Wide Chins*
bw x 7
bw x 6
bw x 5

*DB Rows*
65 x 10/10
85 x 10/10
95 x 8/8

*Rear Delt Mac*
55 x 15
70 x 15
95 x 13

*DB Curls (not alternating)*
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10
45's x 8

*Treadmill*
30 minutes, different speeds and inclines


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 22, 2010)

Good to hear she is doing better....


----------



## katt (Feb 23, 2010)

I hope the biopsy turns out well.  Yeah, you feel so bad for them because they feel rotten, and there really nothing you can do about it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2010)

I found out the results today, and the news wasn't good. It is cancer, papillary squamous cell carcinoma to be specific. There is a reasonable chance that by cutting it out, it may not return. 

Only problem is my vet does not feel comfortable doing the surgery because the last time she bled so profusely and they are worried that they may not be able to stop the bleeding. They want a specialist to do the procedure, and I appreciate them being honest.

They are going to search for one that can do it, but it may be 2-3-4 weeks before they can do the procedure! I am freaking out because that is too long to wait.

The sun has not set on my girl yet!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2010)

Keep the faith!!


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2010)

oh shoot....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2010)

I took the bull by the horns, and called Univ of Penn this morning (Ivy League Penn).  They wanted to bring her in today!  My boss wasn't happy (whatever), but I left and took Shelby to the Ryan Veterninary Hospital at Penn.  They are awesome! Very professional staff, at one point I had 3 doctors examining my dog, and at the same time very caring of the situation.

She was admitted, they did xrays and blood work to see if the cancer has spread to her lymph nodes and chest.  They called me tonight and everything looks great.

They will put her under tomorrow around 9 am, then do a CT scan to see how much it has progressed to her bone mass.  That is when they decide what the options are.  If surgery is the best option, they will TRY to do it then.  I might have to bring her back next week...

They seemed to be saying the odds were 50/50 that it is operable, but I got the sense they were more confident then that.

I just hate leaving her there!  I know she is scared and wondering what happened to Daddy...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry not to post workouts, but this is way more important now.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey JD!
Good luck with the pooch!
I love the name Shelby for a retriever...I had thought about that name if I got a retriever...
Hopefully, they can get the girl back on her paws and her head in your lap soon, amigo!
BTW: workouts are looking solid. Yer pulling ahead, ya old bastard!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds promising.   

Bosses are never happy when you are not working ... Don't sweat it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2010)

Not that anyone asked, but the growth was determined to be operable, but tricky. Penn was absolutely awesome. 5 hours of surgery. I am convinced she got better care then most people would.

She is home now, but in pain and discomfort. I am nursing my girl back to health.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2010)

*2/27/10*

*Bench Press*
135  x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 8
245 x 5
205 x 11

*HS Incline*
200 x 8
280 x 8
330 x 6

*Cable Fly *
50's x 10
60's x 10

*Dips*
bw x 19

*Elliptical*
Cardio 25 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 27, 2010)

Do they think they got everything?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not that anyone asked, but the growth was determined to be operable, but tricky. Penn was absolutely awesome. 5 hours of surgery. I am convinced she got better care then most people would.
> 
> She is home now, but in pain and discomfort. I am nursing my girl back to health.



Good to hear she has been taken care of so well    Our dogs become part of the family


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Do they think they got everything?


Yes, but they won't be absolutely certain for about 3 weeks.  They removed part of her jaw, cheek bone, and a saliva gland.  The bone tissue needs to decalcify so they can cut it into slices and examine under a microscope.  They are confident that they achieved "good margins".

I will reiterate. Penn is fantastic.  When I picked her up, I was surprised that the two surgeons that performed her procedure greeted me, and went over what they did and how to care for her.  I got a 4 page write up detailing from the moment I brought her in, to the moment I picked her up. 

He even called me today to see how she was doing.  I can see an aide doing that, but the surgeon?  Super.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to hear she has been taken care of so well  Our dogs become part of the family


 
This dog is not part of my family, she IS my family .  All of this cost $5,000 and I didn't bat an eye.  She is way too young to die.  If this re-occurs, then I will probably concede.  Not because of the money, but I don't want her to go thru this again.

But.... it isn't going to happen again.  She is going to live the full life she deserves.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2010)

*2/28/10*

*Treadmill*
30 minutes, cardio program


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> This dog is not part of my family, she IS my family .  All of this cost $5,000 and I didn't bat an eye.  She is way too young to die.  If this re-occurs, then I will probably concede.  Not because of the money, but I don't want her to go thru this again.
> 
> But.... it isn't going to happen again.  She is going to live the full life she deserves.



   I like the positive attitude


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2010)

Glad to hear your girl is getting the best treatment.  Here's to a quick recovery!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like the positive attitude


 


Pylon said:


> Glad to hear your girl is getting the best treatment. Here's to a quick recovery!


 
Thanks guys!  She is bouncing back.  Some anxiety issues, but so far, so good!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2010)

*3/6/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 8
205 x 10

*HS Incline Press*
190 x 8
280 x 6
330 x 6

*Pec Deck Flyes*
100 x 10
130 x 8
130 x 8
Tryed the static contraction method with these.  Went thru the full range of motion, but held at the max contraction for about 5 seconds.

*Cable Flyes*
60 x 10
60 x 10
60 x 10

*Tricep Pushdowns*
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2010)

Pressing looks great! Keep it up!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2010)

*3/13/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 9
245 x 4 ?

*HS Incline Press*
190 x 8
300 x 9
280 x 8

*Pec Deck Flyes*
100 x 10
130 x 8
130 x 8

*Cable Flyes*
60 x 12

*Lying DB Extensions*
30's x 12
35's x 10
40's x 9

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio Program, 30 minutes




[/QUOTE]


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like you took a week off too  

How's Shelby?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice workout, JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you took a week off too
> 
> How's Shelby?


Actually I did do a quick back 'n' bi's workout on Wednesday, but didn't bother to post.

Shelby is bouncing back, and is even retrieving balls again!  Just waiting to hear the result of the bone tissue they removed to make sure they got it all.  

Thanks for asking C.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Nice workout, JD!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2010)

*3/14/2010*

The loss of one hour of sleep is very is do-able, thank Heaven for Daylight Savings Time.  It will be sweet to have that extra hour of daylight.

*Cardio*
30 minutes, treadmill, cardio program


----------



## bassmckee (Mar 14, 2010)

Good stuff, I'm 48 and struggling to get my bench over 235!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2010)

JD! Great to hear about the pooch!
depending on what kind of job I get when I get back to the states to stay...(traveling or not) I want to get a dog...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin Great JD, VERY solid workouts my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2010)

bassmckee said:


> Good stuff, I'm 48 and struggling to get my bench over 235!!


Stick with it, and you will achieve your goals...


----------



## katt (Mar 15, 2010)

oh yeah, you'll make it for sure 

on another note about your poochie.... I was reading you journal about the  bad things (thank God they are better) and looking at my "Morty' thinking about his short-lived life.. and started to tear up... but then this image flashed in my brain.... " how in the f*@k am I going to move this dog if he passes away"...   ok,, then I started to panic... I don't know if I can pull that dead weight...  I'm going to need a dolly..


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn, looking strong as hell in here! Great work!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, looking strong as hell in here! Great work!


Thanks Gazhole!  Been at it for awhile


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2010)

Just droppin in JD, hope all is well!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2010)

*3/20/10*

First day of Spring! Yes.

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 10
205 x 12

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
300 x 8
330 x 5

*Lying DB Extensions*
30's x 10
40's x 8
45's x 7

*Cable Flyes*
25's x 12
25's x 12

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 12


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2010)

Another solid workout! Strong benching


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 21, 2010)

Are you watching March Madness?   There were some good games the last two days.     How about Northern Iowa?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Are you watching March Madness? There were some good games the last two days.  How about Northern Iowa?


Yes sir.  I saw the Kansas-Northern Iowa game.  What an upset!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2010)

EXCELLENT workout JD, Hope ALL is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2010)

Following... Penn IS the best, both literally and figuratively.  Vet practices send people there for seminars and stuff.  Glad she feels better!!

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua,  palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial,  verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new  roman, serif]Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives  whole.  ~Roger Caras

[/FONT][FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua,  palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial,  verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new  roman, serif]You think dogs will not be in heaven?  I tell you, they  will be there long before any of us.  ~Robert Louis Stevenson[/FONT]


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2010)

Still waiting to hear if they got it all.  One of the slides they took looked suspect.... Should know by tomorrow.  Crossing my fingers.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2010)

Long story, but it looks like they did get it all. With cancer though, nothing is a given. We just have to go day by day and hope it doesn't re-occur. I'm positive she is fine and will be with me for a long time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2010)

*3/27/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 10
205 x 12

*Incline Press*
135 x 10
185 x 12

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
280 x 10

*Cable Flyes*
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Rope Pushdown*
50 x 12
50 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2010)

*3/28/2010*

*Wide Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 8
140 x 7

*Chins*
bw x 8
bw x 7

*BB Row*
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10

*DB Curls*
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio Program, 25 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Long story, but it looks like they did get it all. With cancer though, nothing is a given. We just have to go day by day and hope it doesn't re-occur. I'm positive she is fine and will be with me for a long time.



Great news Jersey!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks YM.  It is.


----------



## fufu (Mar 30, 2010)

Pressing looks strong as always.

I haven't read through all the previous pages, but is there a reason why you aren't training legs these days?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2010)

fufu said:


> Pressing looks strong as always.
> 
> I haven't read through all the previous pages, but is there a reason why you aren't training legs these days?



Good to see someone else notice that  ..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2010)

Just haven't been able to get to the gym as much as I would like.... No excuses, I'll get back at 'er soon.


----------



## fufu (Mar 31, 2010)

I understand.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2010)

fufu said:


> I understand.


Good to see you back in my long winded journal


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Just haven't been able to get to the gym as much as I would like.... No excuses, I'll get back at 'er soon.



If you're having trouble getting to the gym, have you considered doing full-body workouts when you can make it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2010)

Considered, and rejected .

I have always been a upper/lower, quad dominant, hip dominant person.

Guess I need to adjust to my current situation


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 1, 2010)

FB workouts are fun


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2010)

Very glad to read the good news about your beloved dog's health! 



yellowmoomba said:


> FB workouts are fun



Jason Ferruggia has an opinion on full body workouts. I like his style and though he does sell workout programs, this isn't a sales pitch. It's just a link to one of his blogs:

*Full Body Workouts Vs. Bodybuilding Splits | JasonFerruggia.com*

Leg day for me.


----------



## MsGuns (Apr 2, 2010)

*HI Jersey...Im a Jersey gurl living in Texas.*


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> If you're having trouble getting to the gym, have you considered doing full-body workouts when you can make it?



+1 to this. I love fullbody, and it makes sure everything gets at least a little training.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Very glad to read the good news about your beloved dog's health!


What a difference a few days make.  My doctor wanted to do another CT scan to make sure everything was clean, but was confident it would look good.  I scheduled it for Good Friday, fully expecting to drop her off in the morning and then picking her up in the afternoon and hearing all was well.

They called and said 4 areas looked suspect and wanted to do biopsies, meaning more surgery.  They later told me they found a single cancer cell in a lmyph node, meaning it had spread.  3 of the areas they biopsied came back clean, but one at the original incision site looks highly suspect and is consistent with a tumor mass.  The full report will not be ready until mid-week. before they can conclude this.

Radiation may be any option, but this particular cancer does not always respond well to radiation therapy, and I'm not sure I can even pull it off.  It does not look good.  She really is my best friend and this news was devastating.  I have to hope for the best and take it one day at a day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2010)

MsGuns said:


> *HI Jersey...Im a Jersey gurl living in Texas.*


 Welcome MsGuns. I'm honored you visited my journal!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2010)

I just now saw the new posts in my journal about FB. You guys will probably like this workout.

*4/2/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 9

*Wide Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 12
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 7

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 8

*One Arm DB Rows*
70 x 10/10
90 x 8/8
100 x 6/6

*Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 8
405 x 8
515 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2010)

Great workout big guy


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I love fullbody, and it makes sure everything gets at least a little training.



FBs are also good for a deload week.  Hit the gym a couple of days and do FBs.  It gives the body a bit of a break before going all-out again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2010)

*4/4/2010 Easter Sunday*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 15

*Pull Ups*
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 7

*Side Laterals, Front Raises, Bent Over Flyes SS*
20's x 8, 20's x 8, 20's x 8
25's x 8, 25's x 8, 25's x 8
25's x 8, 25's x 8, 25's x 6

*HS Hack Squat* 
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2010)

Good to see someone exercising on Easter.  The gym was dead today.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent workout! Impressive pull ups!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2010)

It looks like someone is becoming a fan of full body workouts.  



yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see someone exercising on Easter.  The gym was dead today.



I exercised good judgement and took the day off.    The gym was closed, anyway.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2010)

Great workouts JD, Strong and Fullbody at that!!! Hope ALL is well with you and heres to your dog being ok too my Friend!!! GOD speed!!!


----------



## MsGuns (Apr 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome MsGuns. I'm honored you visited my journal!


 
*Thx...I support all my jersey peeps!*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 9, 2010)

Were in Jersey did you live?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2010)

*4/10/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 8

*Wide Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 12
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 8

*One Arm DB Rows*
70 x 10/10
90 x 10/10
100 x 6/6

*Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 8
405 x 8
515 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice JD.  Getting more comfortable with those FB workout?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Were in Jersey did you live?



She's a _transplanted _Texan!



JerseyDevil said:


> *4/10/2010*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Massive jealousy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 12, 2010)

*4/11/10*

*Elliptical machine*
Cardio program:  30 minutes


----------



## Curt James (Apr 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> What a difference a few days make.  My doctor wanted to do another CT scan to make sure everything was clean, but was confident it would look good.  I scheduled it for Good Friday, fully expecting to drop her off in the morning and then picking her up in the afternoon and hearing all was well.
> 
> They called and said 4 areas looked suspect and wanted to do biopsies, meaning more surgery.  They later told me they found a single cancer cell in a lmyph node, meaning it had spread.  3 of the areas they biopsied came back clean, but one at the original incision site looks highly suspect and is consistent with a tumor mass.  The full report will not be ready until mid-week. before they can conclude this.
> 
> Radiation may be any option, but this particular cancer does not always respond well to radiation therapy, and I'm not sure I can even pull it off.  It does not look good.  She really is my best friend and this news was devastating.  I have to hope for the best and take it one day at a day.



Sorry, I missed this. 

Any update? Hopefully good news?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Any update? Hopefully good news?


Thanks for asking Curt.

All of the biopsies came back clean... But the CT scan still looks suspect to them, and the single abnormal cell in the lymph node has them recommending another $1500 surgery to remove and biopsy. If that comes back cancerous, then she will be the first documented dog in history that the papillary squamous cell carcinoma spread to the lymph nodes.  Hard to believe right?  Could be that it isn't the cancer she was first diagnosed with, although two independent pathologists read it that way. It also could be a fluke, or it just a cell that looks a lot like cancer, but isn't.

Bottom line is that if cancer is present, the course of action would be radiation therapy, which I found out last week and they confirmed with their expert, would only (as an estimate) increase her life by months, not years..... but it is still possible.

No way.  No way!  If that is what it comes down to, then I need to make her last days as happy as possible, not subjecting her to radiation that will make her sick. I much rather let her run and retrieve, to make her happy and once it is apparent she does not have the zest for life, put her down in a humane way.  Shelby is a retriever true to her name.  I take her out every day to chase balls.  I have one of those Chuck It ball things and I throw it 70-85 yards or so.  We do it every single day.  Even during the 20" + of snow blizzard we had, we played in the driving snow!  Crews were plowing and they looked at me like I was nuts, but we were having a great time.

She still has a great chance.  I decided to not do anything at all, but have routine exams at Penn, and hope and pray she is fine.  One thing is for sure, if the cancer is still there, I will know in the next couple of months. I am not very religious, but I am sure asking God everyday to not take my baby away.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2010)

I read my post now and geez, is it obvious I love my dog?  Too much information


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2010)

*4/13/2010*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 7

*Seated DB Press*
40's x 10
50's x 10
60's x 12

*Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 13

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12

In and out in 38 minutes


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Bottom line is that if cancer is present, the course of action would be radiation therapy, which I found out last week and they confirmed with their expert, would only (as an estimate) increase her life by months, not years..... but it is still possible.
> 
> No way.  No way!  If that is what it comes down to, then I need to make her last days as happy as possible, not subjecting her to radiation that will make her sick. I much rather let her run and retrieve, to make her happy and once it is apparent she does not have the zest for life, put her down in a humane way.



Here's hoping that things work out well JD.  But if the news isn't good, I completely agree with you.  Extending a life a couple of months at the expense of pain and misery is just not worth it.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> It also  could be a fluke, *or it just a cell that looks a lot like cancer, but  isn't.*



I'll say several prayers for "but isn't."



JerseyDevil said:


> I much rather let her run and retrieve, to make her happy and once it is apparent she does not have the zest for life, put her down in a humane way.  Shelby is a retriever true to her name.  I take her out every day to chase balls.  I have one of those Chuck It ball things and I throw it 70-85 yards or so.  We do it every single day.  Even during the 20" + of snow blizzard we had, we played in the driving snow!  *Crews were plowing and they looked at me like I was nuts, but we were having a great time.*



haHA  Awesome!



JerseyDevil said:


> I read my post now and geez, is it obvious I love my dog?  Too much information



Just the right amount of info! 

Best wishes and continued good health to you and your Shelby.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Here's hoping that things work out well JD. But if the news isn't good, I completely agree with you. Extending a life a couple of months at the expense of pain and misery is just not worth it.


 


Curt James said:


> I'll say several prayers for "but isn't."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for your support guys! I really appreciate it, you probably don't realize how much.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

The last time I can remember crying was over the death of my grandmother's lovable lap cat Tommy. Tears all rolling down my face.

So, yeah, I can well imagine the fears you must be having at the thought of losing your cherished pet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2010)

*4/15/2010*

*Seated BB Military Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8

*Close Grip Pulldowns*
75 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 7

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 12
60 x 10
60 x 10

*DB Curls*
25's x 10
40's x 10
45's x 8

*Face Pulls*
100 x 12
130 x 10
130 x 8

In and out in about 30 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Jersey.....Sounds like you are taking good care of her    Not that I would expect anything less.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Jersey.....Sounds like you are taking good care of her  Not that I would expect anything less.


Thanks YM, I try.  With each passing day I feel more confident she is going to be fine!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2010)

*4/17/10*

*Cardio*

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program, 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 18, 2010)

*4/18/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 7
(elbow hurting big time)

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
260 x 10
300 x 10

*Lying DB Tri Extensions*
30 x 12
40 x 12
45 x 10

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Pec Deck*
70 x 15
100 x 12
130 x 10
150 x 8

*Cable Flyes*
50's x 12
50's x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Bench Press*
> (elbow hurting big time)



Is this something new?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this something new?


No and yes.  I have had problems with my elbows for at least a few years, arthritis for sure.  I have learned to train around this, and haven't had too much problem the last several months... but I think the heavy close grip pulldowns did a number on my left elbow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2010)

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 6

*Seated DB Press*
40's x 10
50's x 10
60's x 12

*Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15


*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 12
90 x 12
105 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2010)

*4/25/2010*

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 10
100 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

*Seated Pulley Rows*
100 x 8
140 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 6


*Pull Ups*
bw x 7
bw x 6
bw x 6

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

*Rear Delt Mac*
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

...and last but not least...

*Inky Stinky One Finger Roll Ups*
bw x 10
bw x 9
bw x 8 

A special thanks to Gazhole for the inspriation!

Ok, this was a joke....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sure that I want to ask.........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2010)

... and I really do know how to spell inspiration


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 1, 2010)

*5/1/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 11

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
280 x 8
280 x 7

*Cable Flyes*
50's x 12
50's x 12

*Lying DB Tri Extensions*
25's x 15
35's x 13
35's x 12

*Tricep Pushdowns*
50 x 15
70 x 10
70 x 12

Haven't been working out much lately, and it is starting to show


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 1, 2010)

Took my dog Shelby back to Penn for a follow up yesterday. For those of you who have followed this, you can imagine why I was dreading taking her.

But the news was good! The suspect lymph node was just slightly larger then the other, and well within the normal range. In the doctor's own words "I am extremely pleased with her progress".

If the cancer had spread to her lymph nodes, then it should be really swollen by now, and it isn't. Plus there is no sign of it re-occuring at the surgery site. So things are looking very promising. They do want to see her again in 4-6 weeks. If nothing has changed by then, I think she is out of the woods!


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> ... and I really do know how to spell inspiration



Is it bad that I read that as "and I really do know how to _smell_ inspiration"?  Ewww...


Solid workout, and I'm glad to hear your dog is doing better.


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/1/2010*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Well, keep doing that. There are some of use who have to catch up to you! lol



JerseyDevil said:


> Took my dog *Shelby *back to Penn for a follow up yesterday. For those of you who have followed this, you can imagine why I was dreading taking her.
> 
> But the news was good! The suspect lymph node was just slightly larger then the other, and well within the normal range. *In the doctor's own words "I am extremely pleased with her progress".*
> 
> If the cancer had spread to her lymph nodes, then it should be really swollen by now, and it isn't. Plus there is no sign of it re-occuring at the surgery site. So *things are looking very promising.* They do want to see her again* in 4-6 weeks. If nothing has changed by then, I think she is out of the woods!*



Sounds great and, of course, wishing you and Shelby the very best!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 2, 2010)

Great news about Shelby


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Great news about Shelby


Thanks buddy... It IS great news.  I know you understand.



DOMS said:


> Is it bad that I read that as "and I really do know how to _smell_ inspiration"? Ewww...
> 
> 
> Solid workout, and I'm glad to hear your dog is doing better.


 
When I read your post it made me think of "Smells Like Teen Spirit", lol

Thanks for the nice words about my girl!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Sounds great and, of course, wishing you and Shelby the very best!


Curt, you are awesome. No fancy graphics, or cute pics..... not my style.

YOU are a great guy, and I appreciate your support!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2010)

*5/2/10*

*Wide Pulldowns*
70 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 10
140 x 9

*Standing Military Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 7

*Seated Pulley Row*
100 x 10
140 x 10
180 x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12

*Alt DB Curls*
30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 8


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2010)

Great news on Shelby, JD.    And not too shabby on the workouts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2010)

What's going on with our Hockey teams??????????????????????????


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Great news on Shelby, JD.  And not too shabby on the workouts.


Thanks TT.  Didn't make it to the gym all week


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's going on with our Hockey teams??????????????????????????


 Not sure about yours, but mine sucks.  Seriously, injuries have hammered the Flyers post season.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not sure about yours, but mine sucks.  Seriously, injuries have hammered the Flyers post season.



Stupid penalties have hurt us.   The Wings looked good last night (5 goals in the first period).


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Not sure about yours, but mine sucks. Seriously, injuries have hammered the Flyers post season.


The dream lives on for one more game anyway


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2010)

*5/8/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 12
225 x 7

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 8
330 x 4

*Seated Cable Flyes*
40's x 10
50's x 10
50's x 10

*Lying DB Tri Extensions*
30's x 12
35's x 12
40's x 10

*Face Pulls*
100 x 12
150 x 6
135 x 8

Work out felt good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2010)

*5/9/2010*

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program, 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

*5/15/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 10
225 x 8

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 10
330 x 5

*Seated Cable Flyes*
40's x 10
50's x 10
50's x 10

*Lying DB Tri Extensions*
30's x 12
40's x 10

*Rope Pushdowns*
50 x 12
50 x 12

Trying to get back into it, but so distracted lately.

Shelby has had some setbacks, possibly reoccurence, and I found out the other day my PSA is elevated, and if it comes back that way again in 4 weeks, my doc wants to do a prostate biopsy... joy.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2010)

For "getting back into it", that's pretty damn solid.

Sorry to hear about your PSA.  Here's hoping it turns out well.

I remember the first time I got the finger--camera, really.  They put me out because I was getting the full service treatment.  About half way through, I came out of the drugs enough to be conscious.  I was lying on my left side, and there were 5 medical people in the room.  I looked up at the monitor, which was showing my poop chute, and said, "Is that me?" The doctor said, "Yes."  After a second or two I replied, "Funny, I thought I'd look better on TV than that."  They all busted up and I went back out.  They must have upped my drugs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

LOL.

You had a DRE?


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL.
> 
> You had a DRE?



I don't know what DRE stands for.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

Digital rectal exam.   Hopefully more accurate then a doc shoving a finger up your ass


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Digital rectal exam.   Hopefully more accurate then a doc shoving a finger up your ass



Yep, he went all Jacques Cousteau on my ass.  Literally.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

I'm an old shit.  Why did they want to do a DRE on you?   You ok?


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm an old shit.  Why did they want to do a DRE on you?   You ok?



Yes.  It was my first time and I told them to do the works.  Got a 100% clean bill of health.  I got it just after I turned 35.  Most don't start until they're 40, but I figure why take chances.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)




----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2010)

5/16/10

*Elliptical*

Cardio program, 30 minutes

Elliptical:


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2010)

*5/22/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 9
225 x 8

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 10

*Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 13 (wide)


*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
40 x 15
Slow and controlled.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2010)

Hey JD!
What's crcka-lackin!
Lookin' good in here!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Hey JD!
> What's crcka-lackin!
> Lookin' good in here!


Hey Burner!


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2010)

What's your gym like, small, large, family owned, home gym, chain?

I have a membership at a Planet Fitness ($99 for the year which comes out to $8.25 per month), but have been working out at the local Gold's Gym. It's a big gym, but could have more equipment.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

I joined Retro Fitness (chain) a year ago, after I got divorced and moved to Washington Twp, NJ. Not bad, have everything I need except for a power rack. It doesn't have much 'personality' though.

My favorite was the first gym I ever joined, a YMCA in the Dayton, OH suburbs back in the early '90's. Weights were rusted, no one picked up their weights, plenty of equipment. It was sort of a zoo, but typical families would never work out there, because of all the 'animals'! Larry Pacifico set a WR bench press record there in the 70's, former Eagle Andy Harmon worked out there, along with a couple of mildly successful BB'ers, and 1 master powerlifter who at the time held the squat WR in the 45-49 age group (I think). Do you remember "The Breeders", a group from the 90s? Their drummer Jim Macpherson work out there also.

Sometimes on a Friday night after we worked out, we would go to strip clubs in Dayton and get hammered. 

Talk about personality.... It was awesome!

But now I am here.... getting old and getting very bored


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

*Elliptical Machine *

Cardio program, 30 minutes

*Hyperextensions*
bw x 15
bw x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2010)

Here is a video from the Breeders, bet you remember this...

YouTube - The Breeders - CannonBall


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2010)

Bored? WHAT? How 'bout come on over to the Ghan and hang, JD?
make good $$$...travel the world...make more $$$...LIVE.
Yer still young at heart.
seems my 'friend'...the male of the couple I thought I was going to hang in Australia w/ for my 40th...is being an ass-hat and has massive issues, so now am gonna have to celebrate it solo.
However, may go to Thailand and drown my sorrows with a lot of hot, Thai women...
Something to think about.


My favorite gym: My World's Gym...till they turned it into a planet gheyness...

The 24 hour fitness I was going to had nice equipment, but didn't have the 'feel' of a place of serious lifting...
The World's had a bit of an 'industrial' and dim attitude. Was nice. At night, played the local rock station...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 26, 2010)

Hey..........How's it going?   Looks like your boyz turned it around.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 27, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey..........How's it going? Looks like your boyz turned it around.


Hey YM!  Yes, we are in the finals! Of course they are big underdogs... but we have heard that before


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2010)

*5/29/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
205 x 13
205 x 11

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 8
280 x 7

*Cable Flyes*
40's x 10
50's x 10

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
40 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2010)

FLYERED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Big talk before it starts.... (gulp).  Fly Boys in 7....


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> FLYERED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Big talk before it starts.... (gulp). Fly Boys in 7....


Well it is tough scoring 5 goals and not winning, but it shows we can hang...


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 30, 2010)

*5/30/2010*

*Elliptical Machine:*

Cardio program:  25 minutes


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well it is tough scoring 5 goals and not winning, but it shows we can hang...



Man, that's insane. 



JerseyDevil said:


> *5/30/2010*
> 
> *Elliptical Machine:*
> 
> Cardio program:  25 minutes



I stick to the regular treadmill. Those elliptical machines drive me nuts. More power to you, though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I stick to the regular treadmill. Those elliptical machines drive me nuts. More power to you, though.


Elliptical's take some getting used to. Once you do, I think they are one of best cardio machines ever. Like a cross between running and walking, but no hard impact, and easy on the knees.

Talking about being weak in the knees...






YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 1, 2010)

No one liked my Humble Pie post?   Even Ozzy Osbourne rated Steve Marriott as the 4th best rock singer England had produced.  He died at 44, back in 1991.

What a strong voice....


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> No one liked my Humble Pie post? Even Ozzy Osbourne rated Steve Marriott as the 4th best rock singer England had produced. He died at 44, back in 1991.
> 
> What a strong voice....


 
Who were the top 3?

Lennon
Mcartney
Mick Jagger

I think steve winwood (spencer davis group) and Eric Burden (the animals) to mention 2 were better singers then steve marriott, what do you think?
YouTube - The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964) High Definition [HD]

YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - Gimme Some Lovin Lyrics


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

YouTube Video













DOMS has just told me how to do this properly


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2010)

wassup, JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I think steve winwood (spencer davis group) and Eric Burden (the animals) to mention 2 were better singers then steve marriott, what do you think?


 That was Ozzie's opinion, not mine .  Never been a big Winwood fan but yeah Eric Burden was great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> wassup, JD!


 Hey Burner!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 9

*HS Incline*
280 x 10
280 x 10
280 x 7

*Seated Cable Flyes*
40's x 10
50's x 10
50's x 10

*Pec Dec Flyes*
115 x 12
115 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2010)

Still putting up soild numbers Jersey.

Are you going to visit family in FL?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks YM.

Yeah, going to see my Dad in Bradenton.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2010)

Going to get my PSA blood work done this Friday.  Won't know the result until about 10 days from then.

A prostate biopsy would definitely suck...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2010)

Good luck, man!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks DOMS


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 16, 2010)

How was FL?  

What's new?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Going to get my PSA blood work done this Friday.  Won't know the result until about 10 days from then.
> 
> A prostate biopsy would definitely suck...





yellowmoomba said:


> *What's new?*



This.

Did you get the results back from your PSA blood work?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2010)

hey amigo-
you doing ok?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> How was FL?


Trip was great. Hard to see my Dad getting so old. We used to fish, eat out and drink. No more, he just can't do these things anymore. All in all though, great to spend time with him.



Curt James said:


> This.
> 
> Did you get the results back from your PSA blood work?


I see the doc on Tuesday. It will be fine. Both my beloved dog and I may have cancer, but I'm saying BULLSHIT, LOL.



Burner02 said:


> hey amigo-
> you doing ok?


Hey Buddy. Never better!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

*6/19/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
225 x 6
235 x 5
245 x 4

*HS Incline*
340 x 6
340 x 5
310 x 6

*Seated Military*
115 x 8
135 x 6
145 x 6

*Upright Row*
bar x 10
65 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2010)

*6/20/2010*

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 6
550 x 6
550 x 6

*Leg Extensions*
130 x 10
200 x 8
250 x 6 
250 x 6

*Seated Leg Curls*
45 x 15
115 x 8
190 x 6
190 x 5
I hate this effing machine. Why can't we have a regular leg curl machine. This thing is weird.

*HS Calve Raise*
45 x 10
90 x 6
90 x 6
Hold and squeeze at the top.

For such a simple wo, my legs feel like jello.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

PSA came back the same. Doc wants to do a prostate biopsy, but agreed to do another blood test in 3 months to make sure it isn't a fluke.

I think I am going to grow some balls and just do the fucking biopsy.  I hear it is a painful procedure, but I can handle it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> PSA came back the same. Doc wants to do a prostate biopsy, but agreed to do another blood test in 3 months to make sure it isn't a fluke.
> 
> I think I am going to grow some balls and just do the fucking biopsy.  I hear it is a painful procedure, but I can handle it.



Good luck with that


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2010)

*6/26/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 6

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
280 x 8
280 x 8

*Seated Military*
115 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 8/8
25's x 8/8
35's x 8/8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2010)

*6/27/2010*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, cardio


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 4, 2010)

What's up Jersey?   

Looks like you are still hitting it hard.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> PSA came back the same. Doc wants to do a prostate biopsy, but agreed to do another blood test in 3 months to make sure it isn't a fluke.
> 
> I think I am going to grow some balls and just do the fucking biopsy. I hear it is a painful procedure, but I can handle it.


 

Hope everything works out for you JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2010)

*Happy Birthday USA*!

7/4/10

*Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 7

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
280 x 10
280 x 9

*Cable Flyes*
40's x 12
50's x 10

*Rope Pushdowns*
30 x 15
40 x 13
50 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's up Jersey?
> 
> Looks like you are still hitting it hard.


Hey YM! CF is right around the corner! I love the summer, and hate to see it end, but I also love the fall. GO BUCKEYES!



davegmb said:


> Hope everything works out for you JD


Thanks Dave, I appreciate that. I'm sure I'll be fine


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2010)

*7/5/10*

*Wide Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 10
140 x 8

*Close Grip Pulldowns*
140 x 10
140 x 8

*HS Rows*
190 x 8
240 x 8
280 x 8

*Mac Preacher Curls*
65 x 15
95 x 8
95 x 8
95 x 7
3-0-2 candence

*BB Curls*
45 x 15
65 x 12 
65 x 10
3-0-2 candence


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2010)

You are right - September is right around the corner......IF RR doesn't win this year - he's out......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/5/10*
> 
> *Wide Pulldowns*
> 70 x 15
> ...



302 looks like a tough tempo   nice work


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2010)

It burned!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> It burned!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 10, 2010)

*7/10/2010*

*Wide Pulldowns*
55 x 12
95 x 10
105 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10

*Seated Military Press*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 7

*BB Rows*
85 x 12
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8

*Lateral Raises*
20's x 10/10
25's x 10/10
30's x 10/10

*Rear Delt Mac*
75 x 15
90 x 12
90 x 12

Liked the back/shoulder combination


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2010)

*7/17/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 12
205 x 10

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
280 x 10
280 x 8 

*Cable Flyes*
40's x 15
50's x 15

*DB Lying Tri Ext*
25's x 12
30's x 12
35's x 15

*Tri Pushdown*
50 x 22


----------



## Curt James (Jul 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *7/17/2010*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...



Now _THIS _is what a *great *workout looks like!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Curt! My numbers are going down... but hey I am 54.  Age is catching up with me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2010)

*7/18/2010*

*Cardio*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Now _THIS _is what a *great *workout looks like!


 
Ditto


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 21, 2010)

You only posting workouts once a week or what ???   LOL

You should give the AB FLAB Challenge a try


----------



## JennyB (Jul 21, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> You only posting workouts once a week or what ???   LOL
> 
> You should give the AB FLAB Challenge a try



I second that idea


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> You only posting workouts once a week or what ??? LOL
> 
> You should give the AB FLAB Challenge a try


 


JennyB said:


> I second that idea


Busted by the IM police!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Busted by the IM police!



CAUGHT


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 23, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Busted by the IM police!



Badges???   We don't need no stickin' badges!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 23, 2010)

hi JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Jake!  How have you been?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2010)

*7/24/2010*

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 8
500 x 8

*Leg Ext*
160 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 10

*Calf Raises*
140 x 10
140 x 10
140 x 10

In an out quickly, had a hot date this afternoon.... went great


----------



## PreMier (Jul 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Jake!  How have you been?



been really good.  just trying to get back into the gym consistently.  anything new with you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2010)

*7/25/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 10

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
240 x 8
300 x 6

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 15
60 x 15

Meeting the same girl, lol......


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2010)

Did you say "hot date" ???   Well...well..well  

Let's hear about it ............................


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2010)

It would be x-rated, lol


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> It would be x-rated, lol




  

Good to hear.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2010)

I just joined the masses...

Completely blindsided.... at noon today I was informed my position was 'eliminated', and I was out the door in 5 minutes. Just last Monday I had to go thru 227 emails, and almost all required action on my part, so this is obviously bullshit. My co-workers were stunned as well.

Oh well. Fuck'em. It will be tough finding a good job in this economy, but believe it or not, I am actually somewhat relieved. The management was daddy's little boy, and I mean little. A buck forty, and 5' 4", yet always the tough guy, penis envy for sure.

I have worked a lot of jobs and had a lot of titles. I am proud of that. This company, while successful, is the most poorly managed company I ever worked for. They can kiss my fucking ass.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 26, 2010)

PreMier said:


> been really good.  just trying to get back into the gym consistently.  anything new with you?



Man, where you been?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I just joined the masses...
> 
> Completely blindsided.... at noon today I was informed my position was 'eliminated', and I was out the door in 5 minutes. Just last Monday I had to go thru 227 emails, and almost all required action on my part, so this is obviously bullshit. My co-workers were stunned as well.
> 
> ...





Hang in there JD. I've been unemployed since last sept. Hopefully things will pick up soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow...........That SUCKS!!!!!!!!!

Sorry to hear about your position.    Keep your head up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Hang in there JD. I've been unemployed since last sept. Hopefully things will pick up soon.


Thanks Dave.... best of luck to you too buddy!  Long time!



yellowmoomba said:


> Wow...........That SUCKS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your position. Keep your head up


Soooo... hook me up in Michigan (that is so hard to say)... A Buckeye fan in Michigan.... ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2010)

*7/27/2010*

*Elliptical*
35 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2010)

Soooo... hook me up in Michigan (that is so hard to say)... A Buckeye fan in Michigan.... ?[/QUOTE]

Funny..........about the Michigan / Ohio thing.

I'll send you a PM about the job search.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I just joined the masses...
> 
> Completely blindsided.... at noon today I was informed my position was 'eliminated', and I was out the door in 5 minutes. Just last Monday I had to go thru 227 emails, and almost all required action on my part, so this is obviously bullshit. My co-workers were stunned as well.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to hear this, good luck with the job hunting, hopefully be some good news around the corner


----------



## PreMier (Jul 28, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Man, where you been?



hey dg, been a grip 

im in the military now, so was in training for a while.  now things are slowing down and getting settled.

damn jd, that sucks.. but honestly if its a stress relief and you didnt like it, youre better off anyway.  youll find something, your a smart guy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Soooo... hook me up in Michigan (that is so hard to say)... A Buckeye fan in Michigan.... ?


 
Funny..........about the Michigan / Ohio thing.

I'll send you a PM about the job search. [/QUOTE]
Thanks for the PM buddy.  I was kidding about moving to Michigan... In the right sit though, I would consider it.



davegmb said:


> Sorry to hear this, good luck with the job hunting, hopefully be some good news around the corner


Dave, you are awesome... I do still stay positive, but at times I get down.  Your support means a lot to me... thanks!




PreMier said:


> damn jd, that sucks.. but honestly if its a stress relief and you didnt like it, youre better off anyway. youll find something, your a smart guy


It is a stress relief for sure Jake, thanks.

On the otherhand I have had a really rough year, and this makes me wonder what the hell did I do to deserve it?  The ex would love it, and that REALLY pisses me off more than anything.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 28, 2010)

*7/28/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 4
245 x 4

*DB Bench*
75's x 8
90's x 8
100's x 8

*Cable Crossovers*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Pec Deck Flyes*
115 x 12
115 x 12
115 x 12
Squeeze, squeeze, squeeze


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Badges???   We don't need no stickin' badges!!



LMAO



yellowmoomba said:


> Did you say "hot date" ???   Well...well..well
> 
> Let's hear about it ............................



Umm I second that ... DETAILS !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> It would be x-rated, lol



AND? ?? ??? 



JerseyDevil said:


> I just joined the masses...
> 
> Completely blindsided.... at noon today I was informed my position was 'eliminated', and I was out the door in 5 minutes. Just last Monday I had to go thru 227 emails, and almost all required action on my part, so this is obviously bullshit. My co-workers were stunned as well.
> 
> ...



In the end it will be better off and you will find something much better for you.  I have also had my share of working for poorly managed companies .. hence why I work for myself now  

CHIN UP BUTTERCUP !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2010)

Well at least now I have no excuse to not get to the gym!

Buttercup?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2010)

*7/29/10*

*Elliptical*
Manual, L15
35 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2010)

*7/30/10*

*Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 6
Slacking on pull ups, felt good despite that

*Machine Rows*
115 x 12
135 x 10
135 x 9
New apparatus at my gym. Like a chest supported row, but without the chest support. Weight was light, but surprisingly hard to do...

*Close Grip Pulldowns* 
100 x 12
125 x 12
140 x 10

*Rear Delt Mac*
75 x 15
90 x 12

*Face Pulls*
85 x 15
100 x 15
120 x 15

*Treadmill*
Run/walk for 35 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2010)

*7/31/2010*

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

*Lying DB Extensions*
30s x 10
35s x 10
40s x 8
45s x 6

*Pushdowns*
50 x 15
70 x 12
70 x 12

*BB Curls*
45 x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 8

*Preacher Curls Mac*
60 x 15
75 x 12
90 x 12

*Elliptical*
Manual, Level 10-15
30 minutes


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2010)

That's a lotta curls!  The pump must've made your arms almost immobile.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2010)

Nah... arms felt pumped..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2010)

*8/1/2010
*
*Treadmill
*Run/walk/run/walk

35 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

*8/2/2010*

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 6
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 8
135 x 6

*HS Shoulder Press*
100 x 12
150 x 10
190 x 10
210 x 10

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 12
25's x 12
30's x 10
35's x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 15
90 x 12

*Face Pulls* 
100 x 15
100 x 15

One thing great about being unemployed is that you can now hit the gym. I have been at the gym everyday since I was shit canned, a good mix of weight, cardio, or both.

After only a week I feel my 54 year old body responding...  Probably more due to looking at Jenny's pics! LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

*8/3/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 13
205 x 11

*HS Incline*
190 x 8
240 x 8
300 x 8

*Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15

*DB Incline Flyes*
30s x 12
40s x 12
45s x 10

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio
30 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/3/2010*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 10
> ...


 
205lbs for 11 and 13 reps, good strength endurance.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well at least now I have no excuse to not get to the gym!
> 
> Buttercup?



YES Buttercup! lol 
Looks like you have been hitting the gym on a consistant basis = sweet !! 
Thanks for the photo compliments on Facebook


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> YES Buttercup! lol
> Looks like you have been hitting the gym on a consistant basis = sweet !!
> Thanks for the photo compliments on Facebook


You really are an inspiration. You rock Jenny!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

Tanks JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

*8/4/2010*

*Treadmill*
Run/walk
35 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You really are an inspiration. You rock Jenny!


 
ARKWARD, i feel like ive just walked in on my parents "cuddling", give it a rest you two........... LOL Im only joking!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> ARKWARD, i feel like ive just walked in on my parents "cuddling", give it a rest you two........... LOL Im only joking!!!


She could be my daughter... LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> YES Buttercup! lol
> Looks like you have been hitting the gym on a consistant basis = sweet !!
> Thanks for the photo compliments on Facebook



i remember you now.. jbo (sp?)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

PreMier said:


> i remember you now.. jbo (sp?)


 No, I go by Jersey, JD, and just a few know me as Pauly....


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2010)

i didnt quote you sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!  what do you think this is, your journal?!?!?!?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

oh, and Buttercup!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2010)

*8/5/2010*

*BB Row*
45 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10

*Wide Pulldowns*
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10
Slow and controlled

*Seated Pulley Rows*
100 x 8
160 x 8
185 x 8

*Wide Straight Arm Pushdowns*
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*
80 x 12
110 x 12
125 x 12


----------



## JennyB (Aug 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/2/2010*
> 
> *Face Pulls*
> 100 x 15
> ...



LMAO how did I miss this comment .. face pulls?! 



davegmb said:


> ARKWARD, i feel like ive just walked in on my parents "cuddling", give it a rest you two........... LOL Im only joking!!!



Mommy says GO TO BED AND GET SOME REST !! lol



JerseyDevil said:


> She could be my daughter... LOL.



POPS


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO how did I miss this comment .. face pulls?!


You never heard of face pulls? They are good for someone like me that sits at a desk all day.




YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

LMAO I thought the face pulls were related to the picture viewings. lol. My bad. I call those High Cable Shoulder Rows. Yes they are super duper


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LMAO I thought the face pulls were related to the picture viewings. lol. My bad. I call those High Cable Shoulder Rows. Yes they are super duper


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2010)

*8/6/2010*

*Eliptical Machine*
Manual
Level 15, 30 minutes

Feel myself getting in better shape!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2010)

*8/7/2010*

*DB Tricep Extensions*
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10
45's x 8

*Alt DB Curls*
25's x 8
30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 8
45's x 8

*Tricep Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 10
75 x 10
90 x 8 

*Preacher Curl Machine*
60 x 15
85 x 12
110 x 10
125 x 10

*Treadmill*
35 minutes

In case no one has noticed I am back to body part training, and higher volume. I like full body workouts, and once I find a friggin' job, I will probably return.  But since I have the time, I am luvin' the BP training and plenty of cardio.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 7, 2010)

Ummm did you just say that you loved cardio??? ARE YOU SICK !!! (notice there are no question marks at the end of that statement)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 7, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/7/2010*
> 
> 
> 
> In case no one has noticed I am back to body part training, and higher volume. I like full body workouts, and once I find a friggin' job, I will probably return.  But since I have the time, I am luvin' the BP training and plenty of cardio.



I noticed I haven't seen any leg workouts in here in over a week.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Ummm did you just say that you loved cardio??? ARE YOU SICK !!! (notice there are no question marks at the end of that statement)


I was talking more about BP training, but yeah I like cardio. Back in the 80's, I ran several 15k's (was 50 lbs lighter). I had to quit due to back problems from all the pounding on my spine.


yellowmoomba said:


> I noticed I haven't seen any leg workouts in here in over a week.....


Been waiting for this....    I would love to do hardcore leg workouts... but honestly my knees are too fucked up. Lately I could do leg press, but even those cause pain for several days. Ain't worth it.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 8, 2010)

Ive noticed since ive been deadlifting alot recently that when i go for a run my lower back starts to ache during the run. That normal? is that the type of back problem you had?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2010)

Back in my running days I would get radiating pain in my right leg and scrotum. It forced me to quit.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## davegmb (Aug 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Back in my running days I would get radiating pain in my right leg and scrotum. It forced me to quit.


 

SCROTUM!!!!!!! that would scare the sh*t out of me, no wonder you quit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2010)

Pylon said:


>


Hey Buddy!!!! Whaddup?  Where have you been?



davegmb said:


> SCROTUM!!!!!!! that would scare the sh*t out of me, no wonder you quit.


Exactly.... don't mess with the jewels,


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2010)

*8/9/2010*

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 10
135 x 12
135 x 10
135 x 9

*Cable Side Lateral*
20 x 10/10
20 x 10/10
20 x 10/10

*Front Raises*
20 x 10/10
25 x 10/10
30 x 10/10

*Elliptical Machine*
Manual, Level 15
25 minutes


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Buddy!!!! Whaddup?  Where have you been?



Like Johnny Cash said, I've been everywhere once, and some places twice.  Except the gym.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Like Johnny Cash said, I've been everywhere once, and some places twice. Except the gym.


 
I LOVE Johnny Cash....

Here is vintage Cash.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2010)

Sweet.  

I didn't really discover Cash until I was a little older, but I really enjoy his work.  His cover of "Hurt" is phenomenal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 10, 2010)

*8/10/2010*

*Cardio (Yes Cardio!)*
*Elliptical Machine*
35 minutes...


----------



## JennyB (Aug 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/10/2010*
> 
> *Cardio (Yes Cardio!)*
> *Elliptical Machine*
> 35 minutes...



I am assuming my smart ass "dad" put the "yes cardio" in there for me


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey, as long as he does the work for you too, right?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2010)

I like Tennessee stud by Cash on the Jackie Brown soundtrack and Thing called Love too, he's fantastic. I loved the film 'walk the line' too.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I didn't really discover Cash until I was a little older, but I really enjoy his work. His cover of "Hurt" is phenomenal.


Cash was amazing, one of the original 'bad boys' of music. He really wasn't that bad, to today standards. What a talent for sure. He was a star for over four decades before he died.



JennyB said:


> I am assuming my smart ass "dad" put the "yes cardio" in there for me


Oh please. Don't make me come over there! That was a joke sweetpea. I know you love me!



davegmb said:


> I like Tennessee stud by Cash on the Jackie Brown soundtrack and Thing called Love too, he's fantastic.


Dave, I am SO impressed with your knowledge of music history, especially for such a young man. And between you and me "House of the Rising Sun" by the Animals, was my favorite song as a kid. What was my second? I would not admit it for many years, Johnny Cash, "I Walk The Line".


----------



## today (Aug 12, 2010)

Good enough, never is.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2010)

today said:


> Good enough, never is.


Nice quote. Where have I seen that before?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2010)

*8/12/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 10
225 x 8

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
280 x 10
280 x 9

*DB Incline Flyes*
30's x 12
40's x 10
50's x 10

*Pec Deck Flyes*
150 x 10
150 x 9
150 x 7


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2010)

Had a couple of high level interviews the last two days..... very encouraging. I think I 'wowed'  the first but I would be considered an expansion move, and they are considering whether they want to expand right now.....   Jersey needs a job right now, not in fiscal 2011....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Had a couple of high level interviews the last two days..... very encouraging. I think I 'wowed'  the first but I would be considered an expansion move, and they are considering whether they want to expand right now.....   Jersey needs a job right now, not in fiscal 2011....



Good luck!!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 12, 2010)

Good luck on the interview dad  maybe if you get it you can increase my allowance  !!! 

You know I was just joshin about the cardio comment silly !!

Nice slacker workout! kidding


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice workout.  Good luck with the job!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, fingers crossed for the interview


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 13, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah, fingers crossed for the interview





Pylon said:


> Nice workout. Good luck with the job!





yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck!!


Thanks guys!



JennyB said:


> Good luck on the interview dad  maybe if you get it you can increase my allowance  !!!


Only when you get that pro card!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Only when you get that pro card!



I have to wait until April !!! Well there will be an inflation surcharge.  BUT .. DONE AND DONE


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I have to wait until April !!! Well there will be an inflation surcharge.  BUT .. DONE AND DONE


You got it Sweetpea!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

*8/13/2010*
Elliptical Machine
Cardio Program
35 minutes

Sweatin' (more Jersey speak)  to CNN and "Jersey Shore"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

*8/14/2010*

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 9
135 x 7
No push or momentum.

*Wide Pulldowns*
70 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 8
Slow, and squeeze at the bottom

*Lateral Side Raises*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 8
35's x 8

*Low Pulley Seated Row*
100 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 9
180 x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
50 x 20
75 x 15
90 x 12


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2010)

Good looking numbers all the way around.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks buddy!  Where is Arch? Do you stay in contact with him?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2010)

We chat on occasion on Facebook, but otherwise haven't seem him.  Same with Burner.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2010)

*8/15/2010*

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio Program
35 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2010)

*8/17/2010*

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio Program
35 minutes

I guess I am on a cardio kick.  Feels good to sweat and feel more strength in my knees.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Dad / Cardio King !! 

P: Burner is on facebook sometimes as is Rissy .. who usually comes out faster than a spedding bullet when new pics are posted. lmao .


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Rissy .. who usually comes out faster than a spedding bullet when new pics are posted. lmao .


He was always sweet on you, like we all are, but he was way more vocal, LOL.  

I meant to ask, did you get to meet him when you were in Australia?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

^ LMAO Yes that Rissy does get a little carried away sometimes ... I tell him he crosses the line and he says "I set up camp over that line" ... brat !! ... No we never met when I was in Oz as he was on the other side of the country .. but next time FO SHO !! lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2010)

*8/18/2010*

*CG Bench Press/Rope Pushdown SS*
135 x 12/40 x 15
155 x 10/50 x 12
185 x 10/50 x 12
205 x 10/50 x 12
This felt good!  Long time, no supersets

*Wide Tricep Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 13

*BB Curls*
45 x 10
65 x 10
85 x 12

*Preacher Curl Machine*
60 x 20
85 x 17
100 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> "I set up camp over that line"


Classic Rissole! LOL


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

yes he has his lines thats for sure. classic. lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2010)

I dont know if youve said already, but how did you get on with the job interviews, know you said they went went well, but any replies?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I dont know if youve said already, but how did you get on with the job interviews, know you said they went went well, but any replies?


The first, and the one I want the most told me 4-6 weeks before a decision was made at the outset. I contacted him and he said they were impressed with my knowledge and discussion... and to check in a few weeks from now..

Second I called today, and while sounding enthusiatic, he said 'this is just the start of the process'. wtf does that mean?

Thanks for asking Dave!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2010)

*8/19/2010*

Walk 55 minutes in 90 degree heat.  

"Somebody Stop ME!"


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> The first, and the one I want the most told me 4-6 weeks before a decision was made at the outset. I contacted him and he said they were impressed with my knowledge and discussion... and to check in a few weeks from now..
> 
> Second I called today, and while sounding enthusiatic, he said *'this is just the start of the process'. wtf does that mean?*
> 
> Thanks for asking Dave!



This means they are SLACK ASSES !! lol



JerseyDevil said:


> *8/19/2010*
> 
> Walk 55 minutes in 90 degree heat.
> 
> "Somebody Stop ME!"



Umm you are definately sick .. I think you might have cardio-itis and need a cardio-ectomy ... but thats just my opinion


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I think you might have cardio-itis and need a cardio-ectomy ... but thats just my opinion


No comment.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear they are dickin you around.

I'm sure it's in your journal somewere but I'm to lazy to page through, what type of job are you looking for.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> No comment.



Hehe you know you love me. lol



omerta2010 said:


> Sorry to hear they are dickin you around.
> 
> I'm sure it's in your journal somewere *but I'm to lazy *to page through, what type of job are you looking for.



HEY JD LOOKS LIKE O MIGHT WORK FOR THE lazy arses your trying to get a job with ..  OH O .. you walked right into that one


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Sorry to hear they are dickin you around.
> 
> I'm sure it's in your journal somewere but I'm to lazy to page through, what type of job are you looking for.


 I worked as a product manager for a small electronics distributor/manufacturer. A niche position, which was great, but in the job market it is hard to fit....

It is tough out there no matter what biz you are in....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hehe you know you love me. lol


I am SO transparent...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 20, 2010)

*8/20/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 12
205 x 11 

*HS Incline*
190 x 6
280 x 6
330 x 5
280 x 8

*DB Incline Flyes*
30's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10

*Pec Deck Flyes*
70 x 10
95 x 13
95 x 13


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

I was just coming in here to post IF I SEE ONE MORE CARDIO ONLY WORKOUT YOUR IN BIG TROUBLE lucky for you .. you punished your chest today. Nice work !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I was just coming in here to post IF I SEE ONE MORE CARDIO ONLY WORKOUT YOUR IN BIG TROUBLE lucky for you .. you punished your chest today. Nice work !!


 LOL.  Look at it this way.  I am catching up on the cardio I should have been doing


----------



## JennyB (Aug 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> LOL.  Look at it this way.  I am catching up on the cardio I should have been doing



lol. sorry i am a cardio hater. first 3 competitions i never even did cardio to lean down.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

*8/21/2010*
*No cardio*
*No weights*

Drank some beer, had a couple of shots..... belched once or twice (outside the company of others of course). Then had a nice CHEESEBURGER and fries from Five Guys. 

Mmmmm, buddy!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/21/2010*
> *No cardio*
> *No weights*
> 
> ...


 
Best and most honest journal post ive read anywhere yet, sounds like my kind of night out. Keep up the good work


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2010)

So it seems that in past couple of months, you've lost a job, gained a daughter, and turned into a cardio machine.  Is that right?  

Good luck with the job hunt, JD.  Just keep at it, things aren't the best right now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/21/2010*
> *No cardio*
> *No weights*
> 
> ...



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!    I love Five Guys burgers and fries


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/21/2010*
> *No cardio*
> *No weights*
> 
> ...



This is just confirmation as to why your journal is on "my favorites" list. 
Sounds like we had similar nights .. minus the burping of course  



davegmb said:


> Best and most honest journal post ive read anywhere yet, sounds like my kind of night out. Keep up the good work



And another one of my fav peeps right here .. someone that appreciates honesty and keepin it real !!  



yellowmoomba said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! *   I love Five Guys* burgers and fries



This just doesnt seem right to me .. but I dont judge .. what ever floats your boat


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Best and most honest journal post ive read anywhere yet, sounds like my kind of night out. Keep up the good work


Just keeping it real


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> So it seems that in past couple of months, you've lost a job, gained a daughter, and turned into a cardio machine. Is that right?
> 
> Good luck with the job hunt, JD. Just keep at it, things aren't the best right now.


TT! Where the hell have you been! You got it on all counts, rough year actually, and I am finding out first hand the job market really sucks! But I will be ok, things happen for a reason and I am sure in the long run I will be happier.



yellowmoomba said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! I love Five Guys burgers and fries


 Three thumbs up for Five Guys!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

JennyB said:


> This is just confirmation as to why your journal is on "my favorites" list.
> Sounds like we had similar nights .. minus the burping of course


... and I bet you don't 'toot' either 




JennyB said:


> This just doesnt seem right to me .. but I dont judge .. what ever floats your boat


The BIG TEN and now this? If you don't straighten up young lady I will be forced to bend you over my knee!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 23, 2010)

*8/23/2010*

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 10
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 10
145 x 7

*DB Side Laterals*
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10

*Wide Pulldowns*
85 x 15
120 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 8

*HS Rows*
100 x 15/15
190 x 12/12
280 x 8/8

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12
Weight is low but if I increase, it turns more into a tricep movement.  I have found I get so much more out of this by keeping the weight low, and squeezing at contraction.

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio Program
25 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds like you had a good weekend.

Interesting bodypart split. 

Looks like great weights though. 

Any more interviews?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2010)

*8/24/2010*

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 9

*Lying Tricep Ext (tri bar)*
45 x 12
65 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

*Dips*
bw x 18 (normal)
bw x 18 (wide)
bw x 16 (wide)

*Hammer Curls*
30's x 15
40's x 10
50's x 8

*Reverse Grip BB Curls*
45 x 15
55 x 13
65 x 11

*Cardio*
Treadmill
Walk for 30 minutes, low intensity


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Interesting bodypart split.
> 
> Looks like great weights though.
> 
> Any more interviews?


I am liking shoulders and back..... although the back was a watered down version.  My knees are bad, so lower body hip dominant stuff is out, which really sucks ass.  Even simple leg curls cause pain...

Job markets suck so bad.... So many others in competition.  Other than the two opportunities I mentioned (and the ones I want most), no bites whatsoever......


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2010)

I never do the CG bench, but im always meaning to, because everybody says great things about them.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Job markets suck so bad.... So many others in competition. Other than the two opportunities I mentioned (and the ones I want most), no bites whatsoever......


 
Well if we have something come up on the east coast I'll get your resume. We hired somebody about 3 months ago, but so far hasn't been coming through with many order so never know. 

does: *Lying Tricep Ext  = skullkrushers?*

My gym finally got a movable decline bench so I can add in skullcrushers after my program is done.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I never do the CG bench, but im always meaning to, because everybody says great things about them.


Most powerlifters train exclusively with close grip, until just a couple of weeks before a comp.  With a narrow grip you hit the tri's much harder, and you have to move the bar farther.  Think about it, when switching to a very wide grip you only need to move the bar a fraction of what you were doing with a narrow grip.  



omerta2010 said:


> does: *Lying Tricep Ext = skullkrushers?*


 Exactly!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

*8/26/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 7
205 x 6
225 x 9
225 x 8

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
240 x 8
300 x 8
330 x 6

*Pec Deck Flyes*
115 x 10
130 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 10

*CG Medicine Ball Pushups*
15
13
12
Don't know what to call it, but I got off my ass and tried something different. I used a 12 lb medicine ball with handles on each side. Felt my chest flexing big time.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *HS Incline*
> 190 x 10
> 240 x 8
> 300 x 8
> 330 x 6


Awesome  you da man.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2010)

Good lifts today   

College Football kicks off in 1 week!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

Nah... c'mon Omerta. Machine stats don't mean shit. Compound movement numbers are way more telling. Even then, I have always been big on my actual lifts, not how I look. That is about to change.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good lifts today
> 
> College Football kicks off in 1 week!!!!!!!!


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nah... c'mon Omerta. Machine stats don't mean shit. Compound movement numbers are way more telling. Even then, I have always been big on my actual lifts, not how I look. That is about to change.


 
Yes compounds are better but when you want pure strength and take out all the supporting muscles and joints nothing is better than machines. At least that's my opinion. Plus they let you train around injuries. 

I also was impressed since the best I can do on that machine is 220x4 currently.

So your going to become MR VAIN?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

Those who know me well, and have followed for the last 6 months know I have been thru hell. My beautiful dog, my 5 year old baby was diagnosed with cancer and at one point looked like she was going to die from a second type of cancer.

After spending $8k on her, I personally was determined to be at high risk for prostate cancer and was scheduled for a biopsy. If I do have cancer then I will be considered a 'pre-existing' condition and will not be insuranced. In 2014, this will not be be the case, but probably too far away for me. But knowing all this, my small business employer of 6 years saw fit to eliminate my position by Daddy's youngest boy who got reins of the business, and release me into one of the worst job markets in US history. My co-workers were stunned. The boy genuis told them "Paul (my real name) was hard working, did a solid job, and is a great guy. The decision was made to eliminate his position, and that is all I am going to say...." . I was one of hardest working, on top of it workers out there. Thanks a bunch there buddy!

All of this leads up to GREAT news! Never count out cancer, but it appears my dog Shelby has beaten the cancer. I just got back from Univ of Penn, one of the best vet programs in the country, and she appears to be 100% healthy! You do not realize how happy this makes me.... This vid was from yesterday, fuck everything else


There really is a God. 




YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

She's a beauty and your right, fuck the rest, they always say a dogs love for us is unconditional, but any owner knows that bond goes both ways. 

I'd do anything for my girl to. She's almost 3 and is my best friend through and through.

I'll be following along, and hoping for the best on your personal situations. If ya need anything we'll be here to help.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 26, 2010)

Great news


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> they always say a dogs love for us is unconditional, but any owner knows that bond goes both ways.


That is such an awesome statement! But I got to say obviously that is true for you and I, but there are so many suck ass dog owners out there. If I had the money, and the knowledge, I would open and run a dog rescue for sure. 



yellowmoomba said:


> Great news


Yes it is buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is your big guy?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait!



You sure like to watch men running around in tights dont you! 

You certainly have had a rough patch and I am sure that it has made you even stronger. Yah for puppy being better!! I miss having a puppy and cannot wait to get one when I move. Sigh. 

Have a good night JD!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2010)

hey JD!
wassup, pimpin! See you have the attention of my favorite Canadian hottie....
Hiya J!

Looks like you're still kickin' ass in here. Good to hear. I gotta play catch up...again...


----------



## davegmb (Aug 27, 2010)

Im happy for you JD, you do love that dog


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yes it is buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is your big guy?



He's good - 7 years old now.  He's great with the kids.   He's very protective and cleans up all the food they throw on the floor LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2010)

JennyB said:


> You sure like to watch men running around in tights dont you!


Specifically ones wearing scarlet and gray. How gay does that sound? LOL.



Burner02 said:


> Looks like you're still kickin' ass in here. Good to hear. I gotta play catch up...again...


Hey Burner! Great to hear from you. You'll be back at kickin around the big weights in no time.... again 



davegmb said:


> Im happy for you JD, you do love that dog


Thanks Dave!



yellowmoomba said:


> He's very protective and cleans up all the food they throw on the floor LOL


 Yeah with a Golden in the house you sure don't have to worry about crumbs or food residue on the floor!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 27, 2010)

*8/27/2010*

*Cardio Day*

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program
30 minutes

*Treadmill*
Walk for 20 minutes, moderate pace


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

In about 6 weeks I'll be joining you in the cardio.
 I hate cardio but it's worth it.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 28, 2010)

*8/28/2010*

*SLDL*
115 x 8
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 4
See what happens when you become a slacker? 225 felt too much for me, so I cut the set short. ... But gotta be safe. I respect the deadlift in all forms.

*45 Degree Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 8
500 x 8
For as screwed up as my knees are, and not pressing for a few months, very happy with this.  Wish I could SQUAT!!!  We will see if my knees ache and swell in the coming days.  

*Seated Leg Curl*
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10
I hate this friggin machine.  Why can't we have a regular leg curl machine.  The upright 'seated' version, just does not cut it.

*HS Calf Raise*
75 x 12
75 x 12
75 x 12

*Hyperextensions*
bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12


----------



## davegmb (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice leg day, leg press is impressive after a long break


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 30, 2010)

*8/30/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 7
Goal here was to do 5 x 5, the first 3 sets warm ups. Obviously the weight was too low.

*DB Incline Flyes*
45's x 8
55's x 8
55's x 8

*T-Bar Machine*
115 x 8
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
Not a regular T-bar row. A machine, feels sort of strange, but at the same time I feel it in the upper back.

*DB Rows*
85 x 8/8
90 x 8/8
90 x 8/8
90 x 8/8

*Seated Calf Raises*
80 x 20
80 x 18
80 x 18

This workout was inspired by the current thread going on in Jenny B Fit's journal.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/30/2010*
> *T-Bar Machine*
> 115 x 8
> 155 x 5
> ...


 
I've noticed on the T-Bar Row machines if I am to low on the machine it hits the upper back considerably more. And it does feel weird.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/30/2010*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> 135 x 8
> ...


 
I never use the T bar row always somebody on it, find it easier just to grab a barbell, put weight on it and do BB bent over rows.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I never use the T bar row always somebody on it, find it easier just to grab a barbell, put weight on it and do BB bent over rows.


 I prefer BB rows also..... but t-bar is a nice change of pace.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2010)

*8/31/2010*

*Squats*
Yes, fucking SQUATS.... Those who know me over the years, know I developed knee problems. Just 4-5 years ago I could do 225 at 20 plus reps. So give me a break when you see this pathetic workout. Keeping in mind, I can leg press a fair amount of weight. Just proves 45 degree leg press, ain't shit compared to a squat below parallel...

115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 6

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
And WHY did I choose this workout to first try this and SHELC? Because I wanted to change up, and listen to Built, Jugs, and Jenny. I found it very awkward and hard to do.... and very effective.

bw x 12/12
25's x 10/10
30's x 8/8

*SHELC Leg Curl*
15
13
12
I thought this looked lame, but it really stressed my hams hard.

*BB Curls*
70 x 8
80 x 8
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5
100 x 5

*Hammer Curls*
35's x 8/8
50's x 7/7
45's x 8/8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 31, 2010)

Good to see you stepping "out of the box"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 31, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see you stepping "out of the box"


 Exactly!


----------



## katt (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey JD - I'm baack.......


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *8/31/2010*
> 
> *Squats*
> Yes, fucking SQUATS.... Those who know me over the years, know I developed knee problems. Just 4-5 years ago I could do 225 at 20 plus reps. So give me a break when you see this pathetic workout. Keeping in mind, I can leg press a fair amount of weight. Just proves 45 degree leg press, ain't shit compared to a squat below parallel...
> ...



Hey hun .. did you want some wine with your cheese  
I had to  With that being said who cares about your weight buddy it looks like you killed this workout. Nice work and its great to see you trying new things. Your body will thank you for it !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey dude, awesome job on getting the squats back in. 

what are ShellC Leg Curls? And did you like them?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2010)

katt said:


> Hey JD - I'm baack.......


Great to see you back Katt!



JennyB said:


> Hey hun .. did you want some wine with your cheese
> I had to  With that being said who cares about your weight buddy it looks like you killed this workout. Nice work and its great to see you trying new things. Your body will thank you for it !!


Mmmmm, cheese  



omerta2010 said:


> what are ShellC Leg Curls? And did you like them?







YouTube Video









 Took a bit to get the hang of it, but yes I liked them! In my gym we have a lame seated leg curl, so this felt good.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey JD congrats on getting the squats back in, i just go to parallel myself not beyond and maybe thats safer if your knees are troublesome???????


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yes, fucking SQUATS.... Those who know me over the years, know I developed knee problems. Just 4-5 years ago I could do 225 at 20 plus reps. So give me a break when you see this pathetic workout. Keeping in mind, I can leg press a fair amount of weight. Just proves 45 degree leg press, ain't shit compared to a squat below parallel...
> 
> 115 x 8
> 135 x 8
> ...



If you don't mind me asking, what caused the knee problems?  Was it squats?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

DOMS said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what caused the knee problems?  Was it squats?



His knee problem began long ago when he started bowing down to women .. it progressively got worse over the years


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2010)

DOMS said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what caused the knee problems? Was it squats?


I will never know for sure, but I am guessing it was doing a couple of heavy duty steroid cycles... and doing heavy box squats, and to parallel powerlifting style squats. While my muscles responded, my connective tissue was not up to it.



JennyB said:


> His knee problem began long ago when he started bowing down to women .. it progressively got worse over the years


That too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2010)

*9/1/2010*

*Cardio*
Low intensity
Walked on treadmill for 46 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

ROFLMAO 46 minutes? Why didnt you just stop at 45? Thought you would push through? Sorry I am hot on your tail the past few days but your posts crack me up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ROFLMAO 46 minutes? Why didnt you just stop at 45? Thought you would push through? Sorry I am hot on your tail the past few days but your posts crack me up



I don't think he minds the abuse from you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ROFLMAO 46 minutes? Why didnt you just stop at 45? Thought you would push through? Sorry I am hot on your tail the past few days but your posts crack me up


 Cuz I wanted to make it an even 3 miles Miss Smartypants 



yellowmoomba said:


> I don't think he minds the abuse from you


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Cuz I wanted to make it an even 3 miles Miss Smartypants



Ahhh now that makes sense  Well speed it up and make it an even 45min Mr


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2010)

*9/2/2010*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
Just getting back into deads... At my age, this movement scares me, but I love it! 

*Pull Ups*
bw x 7
bw x 6
bw x 5
Not bad for a fat ass?

*Reverse Flyes (Machine)*
55 x 15
70 x 12
70 x 12

*Seated Military Press*
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

*Ab Crunch Machine*
25 x 12
25 x 10
25 x 10

*Calf Press (45 degree leg press)*
225 x 12
225 x 12
225 x 12


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

NO MORE NEGATIVE SELF TALK MR .. Or your gonna get it !! 

You did wicked on your workout so keep given'er !!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/2/2010*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 135 x 5
> ...


 
I think if you can do any pull ups its good, a couple of my mates from the football team i play in come to the gym with me sometimes and they are too scared to use pull up bar and just do lat pull downs instead.
For abs i like using standing rope pull down crunches, they really work for me






YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

^ He works really well for me


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2010)

Your boyz had a cakewalk last night as they rolled Marshall.   I'm heading to the Big House tomorrow


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Your boyz had a cakewalk last night as they rolled Marshall. I'm heading to the Big House tomorrow


I know it was just Marshall, but they sure looked good.  TP looked impressive....  Miami will be the real test, win or lose.

Have fun in Ann Arbor!!!!! 

Jenny, if you are reading this.... NO, Ann Arbor is not a porn star, LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2010)

*9/3/2010*

*CG Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 12
205 x 9

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 12

Had to cut this one short....

Going to see my Dad tomorrow, flying out of Philly early. I am on a roll, but I need to take off until Thursday. I will walk on the beach (Gulf side), every morning for cardio..... and that will help clear my head for sure


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I know it was just Marshall, but they sure looked good.  TP looked impressive....  Miami will be the real test, win or lose.
> 
> Have fun in Ann Arbor!!!!!
> 
> Jenny, if you are reading this.... NO, Ann Arbor is not a porn star, LOL



LMAO OMG I just spit my pasta out on the screen .. I was actually thinking that ... Are you sure BIG HOUSE isnt


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2010)

See?  I know my Jenny! You are so bad.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## JennyB (Sep 4, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


>



You have to admit it kinda does sound porn related ... I was waiting for the bow chica wow wow


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Burner! Great to hear from you. You'll be back at kickin around the big weights in no time.... again


I dunno, buddy...my shoulder is jacked...been back in the gym for ma in y 2nd week now...and still afraid to go over 135 on bench...was finishing up w/ 25lb flyes....and went to 'set the weight' to start...shoulder screamed at me and almost dropped it on my face... 

So...am thinking...that when I go on vaca in december and swing thru Dubai...may go get a prescrip and get some decca and d-bol. Supposed to help cure shoulder...and if can help slap on 10-20 lbs of muscle...win-win.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> ...may go get a prescrip and get some decca and d-bol. Supposed to help cure shoulder...and if can help slap on 10-20 lbs of muscle...win-win.


Sorry to hear about your shoulder problems Burner.  Hate to say it, but the deca isn't such a good idea.  In the long run, it will screw up your shoulders even worse....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2010)

*9/5/2010*

Brisk 30 minute walk on Bradenton Beach at 7:30 AM.   Afterward got some coffee at a beachside cafe and watched the waves crash.  Soooo relaxing.....


----------



## davegmb (Sep 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/5/2010*
> 
> Brisk 30 minute walk on Bradenton Beach at 7:30 AM. Afterward got some coffee at a beachside cafe and watched the waves crash. Soooo relaxing.....


 
Sounds like heaven


----------



## JennyB (Sep 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/5/2010*
> 
> Brisk 30 minute walk on Bradenton Beach at 7:30 AM.   Afterward got some coffee at a beachside cafe and watched the waves crash.  Soooo relaxing.....



JEALOUS  But happy for you  But are you sure it wasnt a 32 min walk?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Sounds like heaven


 
It was!  Repeating tomorrow 



JennyB said:


> JEALOUS  But happy for you  But are you sure it wasnt a 32 min walk?


Actually it WAS closer to 32 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Sep 5, 2010)

^ Thats my boy .. I like your preciseness .. even though I am pretty sure that isnt a word


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2010)

*Labor Day*

Brisk 30 minute walk on Holmes Beach at 7:00 AM. More coffee at another beachside cafe.  Lovin' it.  Wish I could start everyday this way!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 6, 2010)

Holmes Beach .......... Nice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

*9/7/2010*
Rinse and repeat.  Early morning walk on the beach, followed by sipping coffee and watching the wildlife.

*9/8/2010*
Flew back to Philly yesterday morning and was very anxious to get my dog .  She was well cared for and was having fun playing with another dog and a couple of 8 year old boys.  After a few days though, it appears she became stressed because I hadn't come back, and she was refusing to eat.  Anyone that has a golden knows if they aren't eating, than something is really wrong.  She lit up when I got there and she starting eating right away!  

Will get back in the gym today....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

*9/9/2010*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 4

*DB Incline Flyes*
50's x 8
55's x 8
55's x 8

*T-Bar Machine*
135 x 8
155 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5

*DB Rows*
95 x 8/8
95 x 8/8
95 x 8/8

*Seated Calf Raises*
80 x 20
80 x 18
80 x 18

Felt good to be back in the gym after 5 days off. While in Florida we ate breakfast out every morning, usually scrambled eggs, potatoes, sourdough toast and link sausage. Evenings were Applebee's, Chili's, Anna Marie Island Oyster Bar (great seafood), and finally Stonewood Grill and Tavern (incredible filet mignon, portabello and cheese stuffed ravioli, asparagus, all doused in a heavenly chardonnay glaze), in that order. Amazing if I gained any weight, it was less than a lb. Those early morning walks on the beach must have helped


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

Thats made me me really hungry JD, wow looks like you were on a benchpressathon today lol


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

LMAO at D. It does look like a bench press-o-thon. 
My chest hurts just looking at it


----------



## katt (Sep 9, 2010)

Reading your posts about the beach walk makes me miss Santa Monica....we were only there for a week, but I could stay there for YEARS!  It was so nice, the beach was beautiful and the fresh seafood... oh my...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> wow looks like you were on a benchpressathon today lol


 


JennyB said:


> LMAO at D. It does look like a bench press-o-thon.
> My chest hurts just looking at it


Ok you two. I am doing a conventional 5 x 5 program on bench. Maybe I should stop listing the warm up sets.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

katt said:


> Reading your posts about the beach walk makes me miss Santa Monica....we were only there for a week, but I could stay there for YEARS! It was so nice, the beach was beautiful and the fresh seafood... oh my...


Exactly! I hear ya Katt. I am close to the shore (shore = beach in NJ), but dark sand, jellyfish, plenty of seaweed.... puke. Give me the Gulf of Mexico any day of the week


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok you two. I am doing a conventional 5 x 5 program on bench. Maybe I should stop listing the warm up sets.....



It looked like 24 sets from this angle 

Instead of doing warm-up sets try just hugging everyone in the gym .. its a good chest warm-up


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> It looked like 24 sets from this angle
> 
> Instead of doing warm-up sets try just hugging everyone in the gym .. its a good chest warm-up


 ..ya know...that probably works great for you....but for guys...not so much...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry to hear about your shoulder problems Burner. Hate to say it, but the deca isn't such a good idea. In the long run, it will screw up your shoulders even worse....


 I'm looking for input,  so do tell, why do you think bad idea?
I was helping pass bottles of water (4-pack 2 litre bottles) in a line.
just doing that for 5 minutes...hurt my shoulder.
So,  if I can get surgury and maybe some injection (the cortesone didn't seem to do much) to get past this...I'm all ears.

I'm jealouus of the food you are listing you have been enjoying.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Instead of doing warm-up sets try just hugging everyone in the gym .. its a good chest warm-up


If you were at my gym, that would work


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> I'm looking for input, so do tell, why do you think bad idea?
> I was helping pass bottles of water (4-pack 2 litre bottles) in a line.
> just doing that for 5 minutes...hurt my shoulder.
> So, if I can get surgury and maybe some injection (the cortesone didn't seem to do much) to get past this...I'm all ears.
> ...


Doing deca for shoulder pain is about the same as taking pain killers, it is only masking the pain. If you continue to lift, you are still doing damage. I speak from experience. Back in my juicing days, when my elbows first started to ache I did a test, deca, dbol cycle. I put the deca in there to help with the elbow pain, because like you, I heard that worked for joint pain. It seemed to work. My lifts went up big time, with minimal elbow pain.... until after the cycle was over that is. I finally seemed to have got that until control 6 years later  But I often thought if I had just let my elbows heal and had skipped that cycle, my elbows would have been fine. Doing the cycle and lifting heavier just screwed them up big time.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

B. Yes It works for guys too. Just make a sign "free hugs" 

JD. You are 100% correct on that one there. Lifting light and using proper form will be the ONLY way to rehab that kind of injury ESPECIALLY a shoulder injury. I am NOT talking to B anymore because he doesnt even listen to my input because I am not a guy (inset eye rolling here) but honestly if you have an aggrevated injury for that long you need to take a look at your routines and form and perhaps realize that your doing something wrong. SAY NO TO DRUGS lmao


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/8/2010*
> Flew back to Philly yesterday morning and was very anxious to get my dog . She was well cared for and was having fun playing with another dog and a couple of 8 year old boys. After a few days though, it appears she became stressed because I hadn't come back, and she was refusing to eat. Anyone that has a golden knows if they aren't eating, than something is really wrong. She lit up when I got there and she starting eating right away!
> 
> Will get back in the gym today....


 
Aweeee she so totally missed you.  I bet she'll be your shadow for a long time now. She isn't going to let you out of her sight. 

Sounds like you had a good trip.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Aweeee she so totally missed you.  I bet she'll be your shadow for a long time now. She isn't going to let you out of her sight.
> 
> Sounds like you had a good trip.


I know you understand, it is a Golden thing...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2010)

Ready for the game(s) tomorrow ????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

9/10/2010

*Squats*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 7

*DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
bw x 12/12
25's x 8/8
30's x 8/8
Focusing on good form. Having trouble being stable.

*SHELC*
15
15
15

*BB Curls*
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5

*Hammer Curls*
45's x 8/8 
45's x 8/8 
45's x 8/8


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Ready for the game(s) tomorrow ????


 
You are kidding, right?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> 9/10/2010
> 
> 
> *DB Bulgarian Split Squat*
> ...


 
Tried these this week, felt good in a sick way.  But had a hell of a time with the balance so they were super almost ultra slow reps. 

How are your knees doing with the squates since you gave them a break on vacation.

I'm not into much college ball, who's your team?

I'm looking forward to sunday for the big boys to get going


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm not into much college ball, who's your team?


 Ohio State!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> 9/10/2010
> 
> *Squats*
> 115 x 8
> ...



Nice workout .. looks somewhat familiar. Those BULG Split Squats are nasty BUT great for working on your balance and PNS!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are kidding, right?



Well...........??  What are your plans?  

Since Saturday is CHEAT DAY during football season, we are having some friends over, getting BW3 Wings and having our own "home tailgate"    

BTW - it's good to see you hitting your legs again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Tried these this week, felt good in a sick way.  But had a hell of a time with the balance so they were super almost ultra slow reps.
> 
> How are your knees doing with the squates since you gave them a break on vacation.


Good to see I'm not the only one with that problem  .  Knees are doing ok so far.  I doubt if I will ever be able to go heavy again... but it sure feels good doing squats again.  I may try front squats also.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Well...........?? What are your plans?
> 
> Since Saturday is CHEAT DAY during football season, we are having some friends over, getting BW3 Wings and having our own "home tailgate"
> 
> BTW - it's good to see you hitting your legs again


Will be home watching my 50" plasma and surround sound system, and watching Ohio State/Miami, following by Alabama/Penn State.  I will definitely have my eye on a certain game in South Bend.

BW3?  You do know that franchise started in Columbus, OH right? 

Feels good doing squats again.  Probably will never be able to go heavy again, but it sure beats leg press!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Will be home watching my 50" plasma and surround sound system, and watching Ohio State/Miami, following by Alabama/Penn State.  I will definitely have my eye on a certain game in South Bend.
> 
> BW3?  You do know that franchise started in Columbus, OH right?
> 
> Feels good doing squats again.  Probably will never be able to go heavy again, but it sure beats leg press!





Squats over leg press ANYDAY.   Rather than going heavy on back Squats try Front squats for while.   I use about 1/2 the weight.   Once you master Front Squats then you can start to do Overhead Squats


----------



## JennyB (Sep 11, 2010)

Me likey dah front squats


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Me likey dah front squats


Do they still bother your shoulders?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

*9/11/2010*

*Walk on Treadmill*
*50 minutes *(precisely 50 minutes Jen )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

How bout them Ohio State Buckeyes?  YES!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> How bout them Ohio State Buckeyes?  YES!!!!



I only saw the highlights ..... Did they get 4 picks??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> I only saw the highlights ..... Did they get 4 picks??


They sure did.  Two were just bad passes by the QB, the other two were awesome defensive plays...


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/11/2010*
> 
> *Walk on Treadmill*
> *50 minutes *(precisely 50 minutes Jen )



The special attention I get here is incredible 



JerseyDevil said:


> Do they still bother your shoulders?



Nope I suck it up and just invision the booty being high, tight, round and proud!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> The special attention I get here is incredible
> Nope I suck it up and just invision the booty being high, tight, round and proud!!


No special attention, but YOU are special...  

(Especially that fine booty, lol)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2010)

*9/12/2010*

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
warm ups
185 x 6
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5

*Reverse Tricep Pushdowns*
30 x 12/12
30 x 12/12
30 x 12/12

Cut the workout short. Had a phone call that I needed to address.

Tomorrow is a big day for me. Having a prostate biopsy done, and at this point it looks like I have aggressive prostate cancer. Will not know for 2 weeks. Wish me luck my friends.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2010)

Good luck Big Guy!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/12/2010*
> 
> Cut the workout short. Had a phone call that I needed to address.
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day for me. Having a prostate biopsy done, and at this point it looks like I have aggressive prostate cancer. Will not know for 2 weeks. Wish me luck my friends.



Did you seriously just put that in your training journal like its nothing?! JD .... I dont know what to say .... BUTT (thats for you) regardless of what the outcome is WE WILL HELP YOU BEAT IT DOWN!!! 



JerseyDevil said:


> No special attention, but YOU are special...
> 
> (Especially that fine booty, lol)



Your too kind


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2010)

JD ive got everything crossed for you, lots and lots of luck, keep us updated


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2010)

Well that was fun. 13 needles puncturing my prostate, and a ultrasound probe shoved up my ass! It was uncomfortable, but not as bad as it sounds. No gym tomorrow, but should be good to go after that. 

The docs make me feel better. The concern is that my PSA went from .9 to 4.3 in a year and a half, which is a lot and means high 'velocity'. Could be a sign of aggresive cancer. But they said they see this quite often, and the majority of biopsies (65%-70%) comeback benign.

Thanks for your support everyone... I will be sweating the next two weeks!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well continued good luck, and we'll keep you in our thoughts.

Don't care what you say sounds uncomfortable as hell.


----------



## katt (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck with the outcome!  We'll all be crossing everything for you! 

Yeah that procedure did sound a little... well.... uncomfortable.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey JD, hope you feel better after what the dr said, just to take your mind of things for a minute, i know like me you love your music, what did you think to Van Morrison and the Small faces?






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 14, 2010)

Always liked Van Morrison.  Heard of Small Faces, but didn't hear much of their music.  I sure liked that clip though!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

Good day sir !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Good day sir !!


Hey Sweetpea!  PM coming your way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

*9/15/2010*

*Bench Press*
Warm Up
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5
5 x 5... start with 240 next week

*DB Incline Flyes*
55's x 8
60's x 8
60's x 8

*DB Rows*
95 x 8/8
95 x 8/8
95 x 8/8

*Wide Pulldowns*
100 x 12
120 x 10
140 x 8

*Seated Calf Raises*
80 x 20
80 x 18
80 x 18

Deadlifts were in my rotation, and although they said it was ok to workout... Let's just say my rectum didn't think it was a good idea


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

How you doing today there buddy? Shelby being nice to ya?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/15/2010*
> 
> Deadlifts were in my rotation, and although they said it was ok to workout... Let's just say my rectum didn't think it was a good idea


 
good job listening to our body and not pushing it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> How you doing today there buddy? Shelby being nice to ya?


You know the answer to that 



omerta2010 said:


> good job listening to our body and not pushing it.


Thx buddy.  I guess the average 54 year old isn't planning on going to the gym the next day and doing fairly heavy lifts.  So when you ask "is it ok to workout the next day", they assume you mean walking the dog.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2010)

sheesh, I remember when I was a kid I thought 54 would be soo old. Now to me it seems young. Funny how age can be so relative.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> sheesh, I remember when I was a kid I thought 54 would be soo old.


Me too!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

Hahahahha you said rectum


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hahahahha you said rectum


 Beavis and Jenny


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2010)

*9/16/2010*

*Cardio*
Treadmill
50 minutes

To put it simply, still see blood in my piss.  That is normal 2-3 days, we are at 4 days.  I wanted to lift, but I felt is better to ease off for a while.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just take care of yourself and don't overdo it.  haahah I know that's like the pot calling the kettle black but whatcha gonna do


----------



## JennyB (Sep 16, 2010)

POPS SETTLE DOWN AND THATS AN ORDER


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Just take care of yourself and don't overdo it. haahah I know that's like the pot calling the kettle black but whatcha gonna do


 


JennyB said:


> POPS SETTLE DOWN AND THATS AN ORDER


 
Thanks guys.  I think I'm ok with most upper body stuff, but anything like squats, deads, RDLs, leg press, etc I should wait awhile.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guys.  I think I'm ok with most upper body stuff, but anything like squats, deads, RDLs, leg press, etc I should wait awhile.



That's understandable.........................


----------



## JennyB (Sep 17, 2010)

Yah no pressure on the rectum pops !!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Yah no pressure on the rectum pops !!!


 
I think she's reccomending a liquid diet.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guys. I think I'm ok with most upper body stuff, but anything like squats, deads, RDLs, leg press, etc I should wait awhile.


 
I would reccomend you not even think about those at least til the end of next week. 

You have plenty of time to get back to them, injuries are a bitch to get over when your as old as you.  j/k


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> rectum pops !!!


She said RECTUM POPS!


yellowmoomba said:


> That's understandable.........................


 I thought so 



omerta2010 said:


> You have plenty of time to get back to them, injuries are a bitch to get over when your as old as you.  j/k


Fo sho, bet I can still kick your ass young man (at least I will go down trying, )


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

Called the doc, and NOW they are saying don't lift any heavy weights for 1-2 weeks.... Heavy weights to them is like 40 lbs. I think it is bogus, but I will give it about 4-5 more days.

Getting old DOES suck, but you have awesome people here to help you get thru it!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Fo sho, bet I can still kick your ass young man (at least I will go down trying, )


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Getting old DOES suck, but you have awesome people here to help you get thru it!!!!


 
This I have to totally agree on. For the most part everybody on this site has a common goal and truely even if they don't admit it cares how we are all doing.

And hell, Shelby can get some more walks in while your healing.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 17, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I think she's reccomending a liquid diet.



No dodo head I was recommending that he doesnt lift anything that would put pressure on his RECTUM !! NOT RECTUM POPS EITHER .. Rectum .. POPS!!



JerseyDevil said:


> Called the doc, and NOW they are saying don't lift any heavy weights for 1-2 weeks.... Heavy weights to them is like 40 lbs. I think it is bogus, but I will give it about 4-5 more days.
> 
> Getting old DOES suck, but you have awesome people here to help you get thru it!!!!



NO POPS I would have to 100% agree with the drs on this one. Do you want hemroids?????? No I didnt think so


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2010)

Rest up !   Then start out with some high reps stuff rather than HEAVY - like pushups.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2010)

Jenny called Omerta a dodo head. hehhehehehehehehehehehheheheheehehehe


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 18, 2010)

Rectum POPS and doodoo head, I'm thinking Jenny's mind is in the gutter (toilet) this week. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Have a good weekend.


 You too buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 18, 2010)

*9/18/2010*
*Treadmill*
Walk 25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2010)

*9/19/2010*

*Elliptical Machine*
Manual -  30 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice to see you changed up the machines. 

Feeling better this week?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice to see you changed up the machines.
> 
> Feeling better this week?


Yes, for sure!  Will start hitting the weights again tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2010)

*9/20/2010*

*Treadmill*
50 minutes, low intensity


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep at it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Keep at it


 How bout them Lions?  How bout the dog killer?  What a game!  Best looked 'Sanders' like!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

YouTube Video











Why can I see you with 2 treadmills, Shelby beside you like this. 

hahah my wife would kill me, but it would actually make treadmill worth while.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2010)

*9/21/2010*

*Ahem... Jersey is on board with 5/3/1, thanks to JUGGS.  We will see if my old ass can make gains with this.*

*5/3/1*
*Bench Press*
warm up
165 x 5
190 x 5
>5, 220 x 9

*Weighted Dips*
+25 lbs x 15
+35 lbs x 15
+35 lbs x 13
+35 lbs x 12

*Incline DB Flyes*
45's x 16
45's x 13
45's x 12
45's x 11

*Tricep Pushdowns*
50 x 20
50 x 19
50 x 16
50 x 12


----------



## JennyB (Sep 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Rectum POPS and doodoo head, I'm thinking Jenny's mind is in the gutter (toilet) this week.
> 
> Have a good weekend.



FYI its always in the gutter  



JerseyDevil said:


> Jenny called Omerta a dodo head. hehhehehehehehehehehehheheheheehehehe



 I certainly did


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice, but I much prefer having her jump into the back of my SUV and letting her run crazy in wide open fields.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2010)

*9/21/2010*

Forgot to add cardio on yesterday's wo.

*Elliptical Machine*
20 minutes, manual, level 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/21/2010*
> 
> *Ahem... Jersey is on board with 5/3/1, thanks to JUGGS.  We will see if my old ass can make gains with this.*
> 
> ...



Damn dude - Nice dips!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Damn dude - Nice dips!!


Thanks YM.  I can honestly say that is the first time I tried weighted dips.  Never had the belt, and I was too cheap to buy one    Funny, right when I decided to try 5/3/1, my gym made one available.  I sort of surprised myself too....


----------



## katt (Sep 22, 2010)

i don't know what 5/3/1 is.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2010)

*9/22/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlift*
warm up
180 x 5
210 x 5
>5, 235 x 9
Just getting back into deads... I hope this number is going to go way up.

*Leg Press*
315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 13
315 x 12

*Hammer Curls*
35's x 20
35's x 19
35's x 13
35's x 11

*Hanging Leg Raises*
12
12
12
12
12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 22, 2010)

katt said:


> i don't know what 5/3/1 is.......


In my opinion it is a powerlifting/bodybuilding hybrid, that is customizable to your goals... Here is an interview with the no nonsense creator, a powerlifting champion.

T NATION | How to Build Pure Strength


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 23, 2010)

*9/23/2010*

*Treadmill*
Walk for 60 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

So how are you liking the high rep aux exercises. That's the only part about the 5/3/1 I'm not sure if I like. 

Nice dead numbers for just starting back up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2010)

*9/24/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 8
100 x 5
115 x 5
>5, 130 x 10

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 13
135 x 11
After this front delts are fried....

*Kroc Row*
warm up with 50 lb DB
70 x 25/25
goal is to hit 40 reps each side

*Lying DB Tricep Ext*
30's x 18/18
30's x 15/15
30's x 13/13
30's x 10/10

Afterwards took my dog to a nature park for a walk and swim for about an hour ( she swimmed, not me, LOL) .... 91 degrees here today, and fairly humid. Sweated like... well you know.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2010)

Got pretty hot here in MA as well, high of 88 today. It's never winter till it's winter.

Kroc rows are one of those "I can't take my own shirt off" exercises. Good job.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So how are you liking the high rep aux exercises. That's the only part about the 5/3/1 I'm not sure if I like.
> 
> Nice dead numbers for just starting back up.


The high rep stuff is only if you are a bodybuilder. You can opt to only do the BENCH PRESS/ DEADLIFT/MILITARY/SQUAT portion and be done with it. Not enough for me. Review the book again, and you will see the options, wink, wink.

My deads WILL go up, unless I have some age related problems. My upcoming squats are going to be sad..... but same deal. Watch out!


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> The high rep stuff is only if you are a bodybuilder. You can opt to only do the BENCH PRESS/ DEADLIFT/MILITARY/SQUAT portion and be done with it. Not enough for me. Review the book again, and you will see the options, wink, wink.
> 
> My deads WILL go up, unless I have some age related problems. My upcoming squats are going to be sad..... but same deal. Watch out!


 
Oh I know doing just the main wouldn't be enough. But I like do to lower say 5-8 on the auxilary but didn't see that in the plan. But then again maybe I was reading to much into it and the flexiblity is build it and i missed it.

You'll probably pass me on deads soon if I don't get to the gym more than twice a week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 24, 2010)

bet Shelby loved the swim.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> bet Shelby loved the swim.


 Oh yeah...  she did for sure.... brat


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice Kroc Rows!!    I did them today too 

I'm heading to the Big House tomorrow at 8am


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 25, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Oh I know doing just the main wouldn't be enough. But I like do to lower say 5-8 on the auxilary but didn't see that in the plan. But then again maybe I was reading to much into it and the flexiblity is build it and i missed it.


My take on it is that the assistance work is up to you, and isn't what makes or breaks the program.  The main lifts are by far the most important and you should not deviate.  I am like you, 5-8 is my favorite rep range.  But I am trying something different, and so far I am really liking this.  



yellowmoomba said:


> I'm heading to the Big House tomorrow at 8am


Have fun buddy.  I think our guys should have easy wins today, but you never know.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 25, 2010)

*9/25/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squats*
bar x 8
100 x 5
115 x 10, too easy
125 x 10
Was intending on doing back squats, but at the last minute decided to do front squats instead, and that is what I am going to focus on for the coming months. Will readjust my max. Learning the technique, and like the fact a front squat forces you to not lean forward, and does not place the weight directly on your spine. Once I learn this better, I am going to kill it...

*Seated Leg Curl*
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

*Hyper Extensions*
15
15
15
15

*Ab Crunch Bench*
20 
20
20
20

*Seated Calf Raise*
16
15
13
12

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio Program
25 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 25, 2010)

Some high scoring games today!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Some high scoring games today!!


Big Ten as a whole put up a lot of points.  Bet you pooped your pants when you saw DR go down!  I understand he is fine.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 26, 2010)

Im flirting with the front squat idea, just remember the last time i tried it my wrist flexibility was not up to it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Im flirting with the front squat idea, just remember the last time i tried it my wrist flexibility was not up to it


Between my wrist flexibility and arthritic elbows, the clean grip is out for sure.  I use the cross grip, which is not as good, but works for me.... so far.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2010)

*9/26/2010*

*Treadmill*
Manual, 55 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Sep 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Im flirting with the front squat idea, just remember the last time i tried it my wrist flexibility was not up to it



D D D D I cannot see what you wrote above because I have this thing implanted into my corneas .. its called an anti-excuse reader .. I just see a whole lotta nuttin going on  Cross those arms and GETTER DONE !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Between my wrist flexibility and arthritic elbows, the clean grip is out for sure.  I use the cross grip, which is not as good, but works for me.... so far.



Works for me too because I have broken both wrists and they are over set .. I also have to do pushups on my fingers and press holds (for fitness comps) on my fingers as well .. dont ever challenge me to a thumb wrestle 

Hope you had a fabulous weekend Pops


----------



## davegmb (Sep 27, 2010)

Jenny bustin balls again i see, im just not a fan of the front squat, much prefer the barbell hack squat for my quads


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Jenny bustin balls again i see, im just not a fan of the front squat, much prefer the barbell hack squat for my quads


Dude, she is just trying to inspire you!  Don't take offense, peace'n'love and all that shit


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hope you had a fabulous weekend Pops


I did Sweetpea! I know you did too. Had a good job interview today. I wasn't too keen on it going in, but after talking with them for 90 min or so, I am stoked. Hopefully I get it! Of course they said it may be 4 weeks before they make a decision. What is that? It seems if they were interested, they would make an offer right away, but on the otherhand, it they were not interested, why would we talk for 1-1/2 hours? 

Tomorrow is the day where I get the results of my medical BS.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

*9/27/2010*

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio program
30 minutes

So ready to do the 3/3/3 portion of 5/3/1, starting tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 27, 2010)

Good luck (on both accounts)!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck (on both accounts)!


Thanks C... I appreciate that.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/27/2010*
> 
> So ready to do the 3/3/3 portion of 5/3/1, starting tomorrow.


 
Sounds good 

I'm starting to think I'll try this as well but probably my own spin on the aux work, but going to keep working on core and more rotator stuff and then start probably beginning of Mid Oct or Beginning of Nov. The engineering group bought some new software and of course I have to get it integrated and running in a month. 

Congrats on the interview, now days everybody takes time to hire because there are so many people looking for work they can be picky.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Tomorrow is the day where I get the results of my medical BS.....


 Looking forward to hearing good things tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Looking forward to hearing good things tomorrow.


 Me too... thanks L


----------



## davegmb (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude, she is just trying to inspire you! Don't take offense, peace'n'love and all that shit


 
haha I didnt take offense honestly, she knows im only joking, takes more then that to get me upset, im too laid back ask my girlfriend it drives her mad lol.

Good luck with the results JD


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> but after talking with them for 90 min or so, I am stoked. Hopefully I get it! Of course they said it may be 4 weeks before they make a decision. What is that? It seems if they were interested, they would make an offer right away, but on the otherhand, it they were not interested, why would we talk for 1-1/2 hours?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah my daughter had three interviews before she landed her job in LA... and I think her husband went through four or so..... crazy....


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> but after talking with them for 90 min or so, I am stoked. Hopefully I get it! Of course they said it may be 4 weeks before they make a decision. What is that? It seems if they were interested, they would make an offer right away, but on the otherhand, it they were not interested, why would we talk for 1-1/2 hours?
> 
> 
> > Yeah my daughter had three interviews before she landed her job in LA... and I think her husband went through four or so..... crazy....


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Jenny bustin balls again i see, im just not a fan of the front squat, much prefer the barbell hack squat for my quads



Yeppers Bustin Balls are my speciality  I wasnt a fan either until I got the form and below 90degree thing down. 



JerseyDevil said:


> I did Sweetpea! I know you did too. Had a good job interview today. I wasn't too keen on it going in, but after talking with them for 90 min or so, I am stoked. Hopefully I get it! Of course they said it may be 4 weeks before they make a decision. What is that? It seems if they were interested, they would make an offer right away, but on the otherhand, it they were not interested, why would we talk for 1-1/2 hours?
> 
> Tomorrow is the day where I get the results of my medical BS.....



I am glad that you had a good weekend. I am sure you will get the job .. who wouldnt hire you?!

Message me stat on the medical BS verdict!! 



davegmb said:


> haha I didnt take offense honestly, she knows im only joking, takes more then that to get me upset, im too laid back ask my girlfriend it drives her mad lol.
> 
> Good luck with the results JD



I know that you like my bustin your balls so its all good


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

Good news!  No cancerous cells found.  The downside is that it could just be the needle biopsies were not done in the area where cancer is present.  I need to do another PSA in 3 months and hope like hell it is the same or lower.  If it is still rising, then I need to do another biopsy.

But I am so glad this came back negative today!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

*9/28/2010*

*5/3/1 Week 2*
*Bench Press*
warm up
180 x 3
205 x 3
>3, 230 x 7

*Weighted Dips*
+35 lbs x 16
+35 lbs x 16
+35 lbs x 13
+35 lbs x 12

*Incline DB Flyes*
45's x 15
45's x 13
45's x 12
45's x 11

*Tricep Pushdowns*
50 x 20
50 x 19
50 x 16
50 x 12


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 28, 2010)

The thing about front squats is that you really have to develop flexibility to do them correctly.  I consider myself to be fairly flexible but I still run into some problems with them when I get fatigued.

You have to learn how to squat down as low as you can go (hams to calves) while keeping your weight balanced over your feet.  A lot of people have trouble because they start to lean onto their toes when they go that low.

But your workouts are looking great.  Don't focus too much on the numbers because it can easily discourage you.  Just focus on steady progress and feeling strong and everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good news! No cancerous cells found. The downside is that it could just be the needle biopsies were not done in the area where cancer is present. I need to do another PSA in 3 months and hope like hell it is the same or lower. If it is still rising, then I need to do another biopsy.
> 
> But I am so glad this came back negative today!


 
Told ya so.                  

Congrats on the awesome news.


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good news!  No cancerous cells found.  The downside is that it could just be the needle biopsies were not done in the area where cancer is present.  I need to do another PSA in 3 months and hope like hell it is the same or lower.  If it is still rising, then I need to do another biopsy.
> 
> But I am so glad this came back negative today!




  YAY!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good news!  No cancerous cells found.  The downside is that it could just be the needle biopsies were not done in the area where cancer is present.  I need to do another PSA in 3 months and hope like hell it is the same or lower.  If it is still rising, then I need to do another biopsy.
> 
> But I am so glad this came back negative today!



Hellllllll Yeah!!


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good news!  No cancerous cells found.  The downside is that it could just be the needle biopsies were not done in the area where cancer is present.  I need to do another PSA in 3 months and hope like hell it is the same or lower.  If it is still rising, then I need to do another biopsy.
> 
> But I am so glad this came back negative today!



Great news


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Told ya so.
> 
> Congrats on the awesome news.


 


katt said:


> YAY!


 


yellowmoomba said:


> Hellllllll Yeah!!


 


gtbmed said:


> Great news


 
It is so cool getting this support at IM. As corny as this may sound, it does appear my dog and I have an Angel looking over us... 

THANKS everyone, especially that Canadian hottie who will go unnamed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> The thing about front squats is that you really have to develop flexibility to do them correctly. I consider myself to be fairly flexible but I still run into some problems with them when I get fatigued.
> 
> You have to learn how to squat down as low as you can go (hams to calves) while keeping your weight balanced over your feet. A lot of people have trouble because they start to lean onto their toes when they go that low.
> 
> But your workouts are looking great. Don't focus too much on the numbers because it can easily discourage you. Just focus on steady progress and feeling strong and everything else will take care of itself.


Solid advice Greg, for real


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 28, 2010)

My big problem with front squats is they bruise the hell outa my shoulders and I haven't found a way around that. The bar is like a meat tenderizer on my delts. 

So how long are these workouts with the high reps on the auxilary movements averaging you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> My big problem with front squats is they bruise the hell outa my shoulders and I haven't found a way around that. The bar is like a meat tenderizer on my delts.
> 
> So how long are these workouts with the high reps on the auxilary movements averaging you?


Front squats bruise all of us when starting, like the way back squats initially bruise your back (but worse). I am using a 'pussy pad' resting on my chest and it seems to take just enough pressure off of my shoulders. Using a cross grip. I think we can all deal with it . But dude, your squats look great. Why change? My knees are f-ed up, so front squats are a great alterative.

My 5/3/1 workouts are in the 45-55 minute range.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> It is so cool getting this support at IM. As corny as this may sound, it does appear my dog and I have an Angel looking over us...
> 
> THANKS everyone, especially that Canadian hottie who will go unnamed.



Candian hottie?  Well buddy we pulled through another day together! Great news for you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 28, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Candian hottie?  Well buddy we pulled through another day together! Great news for you


 You know what I meant.... now let's focus on you.  k?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good news! No cancerous cells found. The downside is that it could just be the needle biopsies were not done in the area where cancer is present. I need to do another PSA in 3 months and hope like hell it is the same or lower. If it is still rising, then I need to do another biopsy.
> 
> But I am so glad this came back negative today!


 
Great news im really happy for you JD, what a relief hey


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You know what I meant.... now let's focus on you.  k?



AMEN to that Pops .. AMEN !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> AMEN to that Pops .. AMEN !!


  Very late response from me, but you know it Jen.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2010)

*9/29/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlift*
bar x 8
135 x 5
200 x 3
230 x 3
>3, 255 x 8
Deads coming along... weak but I am going to kill this.

*Leg Press*
315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15
Increase weight next week. 

*Hammer Curls*
35's x 15
35's x 11
35's x 10
35's x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*
12
12
10
10

*Elliptical Machine*
20 minutes, fast pace


----------



## Du (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice volume; I think I'd burn out halfway through.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Very late response from me, but you know it Jen.



Hey I thought that we said it was my turn today?! What the heck happened there? lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hey I thought that we said it was my turn today?! What the heck happened there? lol


I think FB covered it


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

It certainly did but lordy !! Tomorrow right???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

*9/30/2010*

*Cardio*
Treadmill
55 minutes, fast pace


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

JennyB said:


> It certainly did but lordy !! Tomorrow right???


 
Ok, the mind can good so many ways with this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *9/30/2010*
> 
> *Cardio*
> Treadmill
> 55 minutes, fast pace


 
See your picking up the duration and the pace. 

You may want to throw in the eliptical or the step mill to change it up. When I do only one all the time eventually I get bored or the body adapts and thinks it's easy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

*10/1/2010*

*5/3/1 Week 2*

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 8
65 x 8
95 x 5
105 x 3
120 x 3
>3, 135 x 9 *PR* (I think... don't remember doing that standing, seated for sure)

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 11
Aiming for 4 sets of 12.... didn't have enough balls to squeeze out one last rep on the last set. I LOVE incline, surprised I struggled with this.

*Kroc Row*
warm up with 50 x 10/10
70 x 26/26
One stinkin rep more then last week, will take it!

*Lying DB Tricep Ext*
35's x 18/18
35's x 13/13
35's x 11/11
35's x 10/10
Was disappointed because I couldn't match last week. Then when entering the log, I realized I was using 30's last week, lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> See your picking up the duration and the pace.
> 
> You may want to throw in the eliptical or the step mill to change it up. When I do only one all the time eventually I get bored or the body adapts and thinks it's easy.


I probably do elliptical more then treadmill.....  My gym has one stepper, and I never use it.  I should give it a shot.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe you had trouble on the incline pressing because you really went for it in the OHP.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

fufu said:


> Maybe you had trouble on the incline pressing because you really went for it in the OHP.


Well that's what I am hoping!  WTF is a young guy like yourself doing home on a Friday night on IM?  Go out and party dude!  I have an excuse, you don't!!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like someone is lifting a little weights instead of just cardio !! Nice work pops .. hope your day was as good as mine


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well that's what I am hoping!  WTF is a young guy like yourself doing home on a Friday night on IM?  Go out and party dude!  I have an excuse, you don't!!!



Jersey - the young people don't go out until about 11 PM.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Jersey - the young people don't go out until about 11 PM.......


 Well there you go.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Looks like someone is lifting a little weights


 Telling a guy he is lifting 'a little weights', is on par with telling him his package is a lil on the small side


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 2, 2010)

*10/2/2010*

*5/3/1 Week 2*

*Front Squats*
bar x 8
65 x 5
95 x 5
warm ups
105 x 3
120 x 3
>3, 135 x 9 
Should have done more reps, but got off balance

*Seated Leg Curl*
120 x 20
120 x 13
120 x 12
120 x 11

*Hyper Extensions*
+25 x 15
+25 x 15
+25 x 13
+25 x 13
Added weight

*Ab Crunch Bench*
+20 x 20 
+20 x 19
+20 x 17
+20 x 15
Added weight


----------



## JennyB (Oct 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Telling a guy he is lifting 'a little weights', is on par with telling him his package is a lil on the small side



Thats not what I meant dodo head !! I meant someone is lifting instead of doing GIRLY cardio !!


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well that's what I am hoping!  WTF is a young guy like yourself doing home on a Friday night on IM?  Go out and party dude!  I have an excuse, you don't!!!



lol, I'll let you in on a little something, I'm a big loser!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 3, 2010)

FYI I dont think that staying in on the weekend makes someone a "loser" .. I think we all share the same passion here .. for fitness and health .. we prefer to do our activites during the day .. I dont think that makes anyone a loser at all .. I actually think that makes us the cool kids !!


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2010)

JennyB said:


> FYI I dont think that staying in on the weekend makes someone a "loser" .. I think we all share the same passion here .. for fitness and health .. we prefer to do our activites during the day .. I dont think that makes anyone a loser at all .. I actually think that makes us the cool kids !!



yeah, we _are_ cool kids!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 3, 2010)

fufu said:


> lol, I'll let you in on a little something, I'm a big loser!


 


JennyB said:


> FYI I dont think that staying in on the weekend makes someone a "loser" .. I think we all share the same passion here .. for fitness and health .. we prefer to do our activites during the day .. I dont think that makes anyone a loser at all .. I actually think that makes us the cool kids !!


 


fufu said:


> yeah, we _are_ cool kids!!!


You are not a loser. Jenny rocks... and I am sure you agree. She is special for sure.... and if you were a loser she would let you know.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2010)

*10/4/2010*

*Elliptical Machine*
Manual, level 12
35 minutes

Or as Sweetpea would say, 'girly cardio' 

First cool day here in Philly, went from July temps to November temps in 3 weeks.  wtf! The otherwise normally uncrowded gym went to crowded 0-60 mph. Reminded me of the first week after New Year's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/4/2010*
> 
> *Elliptical Machine*
> Manual, level 12
> ...


 
tell them to stop doing curls in the squat rack. 

I've noticed more people at mine to now days.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 4, 2010)

fufu said:


> yeah, we _are_ cool kids!!!



DAMN rights FUFU .. But your nickname has GOT TO GO !!  



JerseyDevil said:


> You are not a loser. Jenny rocks... and I am sure you agree. She is special for sure.... and if you were a loser she would let you know.



I certainly would and we certainly are not losers .. the losers that are out late will be the losers in nursing homes in 10 years while we are pushing them around in wheel chairs for exercise! 



JerseyDevil said:


> *10/4/2010*
> 
> *Elliptical Machine*
> Manual, level 12
> ...



Ahh did someone bug me the other day because its cold here? FYI it was 22 again today  Nice work on the girly cardio


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Ahh did someone bug me the other day because its cold here? FYI it was 22 again today  Nice work on the girly cardio


Still 50 here!  (I mean the temp, not my age!)


----------



## Du (Oct 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still 50 here!  (I mean the temp, not my age!)




 It's 74 here right now... and I am freezing!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2010)

*10/5/2010*

*5/3/1 Week 3*

*Bench Press*
warm up
195 x 5
220 x 3
>1, 245 x 4

*CG Bench*
195 x 10
195 x 8
185 x 8
175 x 9

*Incline DB Flyes*
45's x 15
45's x 15
45's x 15
45's x 13
increase over last week, 6 reps

*Tricep Pushdowns*
50 x 20
50 x 20
50 x 20
50 x 16
increase over last week, 9 reps 

*Elliptical Machine*
Cardio
Manual, 20 minutes

Hmmm.... strength going down slightly, endurance going up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2010)

Du said:


> It's 74 here right now... and I am freezing!


 Bastard!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 6, 2010)

*5/3/1*

*10/6/2010*

*Deadlift*
bar x 8
135 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 3
>1, 270 x 6

*Leg Press*
365 x 12
365 x 12
365 x 12
365 x 12

*Hammer Curls*
35's x 15
35's x 15
35's x 12
35's x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*
12
12
10
10


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thats not what I meant dodo head !! I meant someone is lifting instead of doing GIRLY cardio !!


 heh...heh....heh....she called you...'do-do head'.....I luv this woman.

Hiya JD! How's things?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

I love how everyone likes my silly harmless abuse  

Morning Pops !!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2010)

workouts look good JD nice and simple, take it your following the 5/3/1 plan, i will be soon i think, might just copy your workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> heh...heh....heh....she called you...'do-do head'.....I luv this woman.
> 
> Hiya JD! How's things?


Hey Burner!!!! Always good to hear from you. Yeah, Sweetpea is a piece of work 



JennyB said:


> I love how everyone likes my silly harmless abuse
> 
> Morning Pops !!!


Hey Babes! You can abuse me anytime you want 



davegmb said:


> workouts look good JD nice and simple, take it your following the 5/3/1 plan, i will be soon i think, might just copy your workout.


Hi Dave! It is a good program. I might tweak it to lower the accessory volume.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 7, 2010)

Have a fun time tomorrow


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/3/1*
> 
> *10/6/2010*
> 
> ...





Out of curiosity, what does the ">1" mean on your last set of DLs? I am impressed with the volume; how do you feel endurance-wise?


----------



## cyan (Oct 8, 2010)

good enough,never is.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 8, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Have a fun time tomorrow


I'll let you know how everything comes out 



Du said:


> Out of curiosity, what does the ">1" mean on your last set of DLs? I am impressed with the volume; how do you feel endurance-wise?


In the 5/3/1 program, on the last set of the main exercise you go to failure. Wendler has you determine your 1 rep max, but you use only 90% of that to base the percentages. So on the last set in this case I was shooting for 1 rep, but I actually did more. Each 4 week cycle you add 10 lbs and repeat. My endurance is definitely going up. I was shooting for 10-20 reps in the accessory movements, but I am going to reduce to more like 8-12 reps or so.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 8, 2010)

From yesterday...

*9/7/2010*

*Treadmill*
Manual,  50 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know how everything CAME OUT !! 

So I am high on sugar and carbs at the moment .. was thinking about how i ate POP-Tarts .. Good tarts pops! Then came the surprise cupcakes from my long distance friend .. thought that I would share one with you .. you know for your desert after your BIG MAC !!! lmao

See FB for all my food pics from today .. priceless !! xxx


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Thanks for letting me know how everything CAME OUT !!
> 
> So I am high on sugar and carbs at the moment .. was thinking about how i ate POP-Tarts .. Good tarts pops! Then came the surprise cupcakes from my long distance friend .. thought that I would share one with you .. you know for your desert after your BIG MAC !!! lmao
> 
> See FB for all my food pics from today .. priceless !! xxx


Wasn't sure if you got my message.  Big Mac was tasty, had extra sauce.  But that can't touch what you ate yesterday!  You are a carb eating machine.  All the pics look great.  I love the foggy one with your ear to ear grin  .  Can only imagine what you are going to look like come contest day!!!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wasn't sure if you got my message.  Big Mac was tasty, had extra sauce.  But that can't touch what you ate yesterday!  You are a carb eating machine.  All the pics look great.  I love the foggy one with your ear to ear grin  .  Can only imagine what you are going to look like come contest day!!!



You know why it was foggy right? because i was so excited to eat that cupcake that i dropped my phone in the icing and had to lick it off  Contest day CANT WAIT !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> You know why it was foggy right? because i was so excited to eat that cupcake that i dropped my phone in the icing and had to lick it off  Contest day CANT WAIT !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 9, 2010)

*10/9/2010*

*5/3/1 Week 3*
*Standing Military Press*
bar x 8
65 x 8
95 x 5
115 x 5
130 x 3
>1, 145 x 6.... felt unstable....

*BB Incline Press*
155 x 15
155 x 12
145 x 12
135 x 13

*Kroc Row*
70 x 27/29

*Lying DB Tricep Ext*
40's x 15/15
35's x 15/15
35's x 12/12
30's x 12/12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2010)

On the inclines I went from 60-90 sec RI's to 120-150 sec RI. Made a big dif.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

^I rest a _loooong _time between sets. Used to take a paperback book along. Now I just read the boards via my phone. *D'OH!*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^I rest a _loooong _time between sets. Used to take a paperback book along. Now I just read the boards via my phone. *D'OH!*


 Sounds like me on the pot


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 10, 2010)

*5/3/1 Week 3*

*Front Squats*
warm ups
115 x 5
130 x 3
>1, 145 x 9 
Lovin the front squat!

*Seated Leg Curl*
145 x 16
145 x 15
145 x 12
145 x 11

*Hyper Extensions*
+35 x 12
+35 x 12
+35 x 12
+35 x 12

*Ab Crunch Bench*
+30 x 16 
+30 x 15
+30 x 15
+30 x 14


----------



## Du (Oct 10, 2010)

I like the curls, nice weight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2010)

Du said:


> I like the curls, nice weight.


Thanks Du! Wait and see, but I think my front squats are going to go up big time. I have struggled with knee problems, and front squats seem to be what the doctor ordered. I may even get brave and try heavy back squats again, but only if my fronts hit, mmmm 225 x 4 or 5 or so.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2010)

*10/10/10*

Late post... Jenny is onboard . Met an incredible lady yesterday. We walked and talked, and then a few hours later she came over to my place to watch the Phillies sweep the series against the Reds... and switching back and forth, the Eagles beat the 49'ers, where Kevin Kolb actually looked like a decent QB. Life is good!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2010)

*10/11/10*

*Cardio*

*Treadmill*
Manual, 55 minutes


----------



## Athlete101 (Oct 11, 2010)

hey whats up im new to the site because i needed some advice. Im 19 years old and having trouble putting on weight. I used to be about 5"9 200lb with a high bf%. i cut down alot to a low bf% and im at about 6"0 162lbs but its hard to put muscle weight back on. My strength I tried a prohormone and got nothing out of it i think it was a scam (dbol by sdi labs not recommended). However strength gains with a preworkout are consistent but want to gain weight any tips?

Bench Max 265
Military Press Max 185
Squat Max 245


----------



## davegmb (Oct 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/10/10*
> 
> Late post... Jenny is onboard . Met an incredible lady yesterday. We walked and talked, and then a few hours later she came over to my place to watch the Phillies sweep the series against the Reds... and switching back and forth, the Eagles beat the 49'ers, where Kevin Kolb actually looked like a decent QB. Life is good!


 

Glad youve met somebody JD, sounds like they made quite an impression


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes I am VERY happy for Pops .. good times good times


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2010)

Athlete101 said:


> hey whats up im new to the site because i needed some advice. Im 19 years old and having trouble putting on weight. I used to be about 5"9 200lb with a high bf%. i cut down alot to a low bf% and im at about 6"0 162lbs but its hard to put muscle weight back on. My strength I tried a prohormone and got nothing out of it i think it was a scam (dbol by sdi labs not recommended). However strength gains with a preworkout are consistent but want to gain weight any tips?
> 
> Bench Max 265
> Military Press Max 185
> Squat Max 245


I almost ignored this post, but since you are new to IM, I felt compelled to reply. 

Dude... this is your first post on this site. Number one, it belongs in the anabolic forum, number two at 19 you are way too young for chemical assistance. Get your diet in order and hit the big weights. Your numbers are good, for sure. But even if the dbol was legit, a oral only cycle sucks ass. Read the stickies in the anabolic forum, and focus on diet is my advice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2010)

*5/3/1*

*Deload Week*

Not going to bother posting weights.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2010)

How do you like the 5/3/1?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/10/10*
> 
> Late post... Jenny is onboard . Met an incredible lady yesterday. We walked and talked, and then a few hours later she came over to my place to watch the Phillies sweep the series against the Reds... and switching back and forth, the Eagles beat the 49'ers, where Kevin Kolb actually looked like a decent QB. Life is good!


 
Congrats my friend. 

Good luck on the front squats, you should hit that number in no time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> How do you like the 5/3/1?


 Really liking it so far.  I'm only on the first 4 weeks, only time will tell how I like it long term.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats my friend.
> 
> Good luck on the front squats, you should hit that number in no time.


Thanks Omerta!  When you getting back home?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I almost ignored this post, but since you are new to IM, I felt compelled to reply.
> 
> Dude... this is your first post on this site. Number one, it belongs in the anabolic forum, number two at 19 you are way too young for chemical assistance. Get your diet in order and hit the big weights. Your numbers are good, for sure. But even if the dbol was legit, a oral only cycle sucks ass. Read the stickies in the anabolic forum, and focus on diet is my advice.



Good advice as always Pops. 19 is a dangerous age to be starting gear since you havent reached your genetic potential and will mess up your test levels for life. Eat, train hard and use all that natural test you have in your system to make huge gains .. then in 10 years when you have done that .. come back and ask that question. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Really liking it so far.  I'm only on the first 4 weeks, only time will tell how I like it long term.



Your doing wicked My Popsola !! How is the beauty? Calls? Updates?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Your doing wicked My Popsola !! How is the beauty? Calls? Updates?


 FB message coming your way Sweetpea!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Your doing wicked My Popsola !! How is the beauty? Calls? Updates?


 
Yeah's what's the next chapter in the JD journal's private life looking like so far? **keeping fingers crossed**

Your doing a good job of keeping the suspense going.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^^ You're going to be disappointed than.  Not going the way I wanted....


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 14, 2010)

well it's like they say in basketball. You miss 100% of the shots you never take. 

Well that and it has only been a few days so maybe patience would be better. 

Yes I know that's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2010)

OSU has a big game this weekend............What's your prediction?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> OSU has a big game this weekend............What's your prediction?


Always tough playing at Camp Randall...    OSU 21, Wisconsin 17


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> well it's like they say in basketball. You miss 100% of the shots you never take.
> 
> Well that and it has only been a few days so maybe patience would be better.
> 
> Yes I know that's the pot calling the kettle black.


True dat.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> well it's like they say in basketball. You miss 100% of the shots you never take.


I like that.... are you saying I was just trying to score?

As a divorced, plain looking old guy, I actually get lucky every now and then.  Looking for more than that at this point.  Marriage?  I am a two time loser there.  Marriage is a fine institution, but I don't want to be institutionalized


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2010)

*10/14/2010*

*LISS Cardio*
50 minutes

Maybe my imagination, but getting heavier, and also getting leaner


----------



## davegmb (Oct 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/14/2010*
> 
> *LISS Cardio*
> 50 minutes
> ...


 

Bigger and leaner hey, its the Iron Mag dream, your living the dream JD


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I like that.... are you saying I was just trying to score?
> 
> As a divorced, plain looking old guy, I actually get lucky every now and then. Looking for more than that at this point. Marriage? I am a two time loser there. Marriage is a fine institution, but I don't want to be institutionalized


 
hmmm, somebody took my little story in a different direction.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2010)

*10/17/2010*
Walk the dog 3 miles, brisk pace

*10/18/2010*
Treadmill, 50 minutes, LISS

Tomorrow, back to 5/3/1, round two!  Not used to 'deload' weeks followed by two days off.  Ready to get back in!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 18, 2010)

At least you got to have a relaxing weekend. 

Eagles looked really good on sunday. 

You going to stick with those ultra high rep on the aux exercises? I'm going for the mid ranges on mine.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> You going to stick with those ultra high rep on the aux exercises? I'm going for the mid ranges on mine.


 
Yeah, Kolb looked good.  Big game 3!

I am going to reduce the aux reps to the 8-12 range.  I have had arthritis in my elbows for years, and it was under control.  But the weighted dips made that flair up big time.  Love dips, but going to rotate those out for awhile...


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, Kolb looked good. Big game 3!
> 
> I am going to reduce the aux reps to the 8-12 range. I have had arthritis in my elbows for years, and it was under control. But the weighted dips made that flair up big time. Love dips, but going to rotate those out for awhile...


 
I hear ya, my shoulder keeps me from doing dips. Something about the torque messes with them.

Looks like the Raiders are down to the 3rd string QB. Campbell hurt his knee but gutted it out the rest of the game and they don't know if he'll be able to go.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Go Giants!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Go Giants!!!!


You got your wish!  Great game by the Giants...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 19, 2010)

*10/18/2010*

*5/3/1 *

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
wm
175 x 5
195 x 5
225 x 9

*DB Incline Press*
70's x 12
70's x 12
70's x 12

*Cable Incline Flyes*
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

*Tricep Pushdowns*
60 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking good, glad your back into it. 

Took the pup out to play with the chuck it. First couple times she looked confused because she couldn't hear it land. But after that she was running like crazy.

thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2010)

*5/3/1*

*10/20/2010*

*Deadlift*
bar x 8
135 x 5
190 x 5
220 x 5
250 x 10 

*Leg Press*
385 x 12
385 x 12
385 x 12
385 x 12

*Hammer Curls*
45's x 12
45's x 10
40's x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*
12
12
12
11


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Took the pup out to play with the chuck it. First couple times she looked confused because she couldn't hear it land. But after that she was running like crazy.
> 
> thanks for the reccomendation.


Goldens rock!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 20, 2010)

250lbs for 10 reps nice and strong JD


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Bigger and leaner hey, its the Iron Mag dream, your living the dream JD


 what he said-
Wassup, JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 21, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> what he said-
> Wassup, JD!


Have fun in Australia!  They have some real hotties in Oz.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2010)

JD: no the chicks in Oz are generally amazon woman .. seriously its like their cows have steroid milk .. its odd 

POPS: sorry I have been MIA this week .. tough to adjust to having 2 full time positions plus training .. you know I got your back though


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/3/1*
> 
> *10/20/2010*
> 
> ...


 
Hey slow down a bit, I'd hate for you to catch up to me. 

J/K putting up great numbers.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> 250lbs for 10 reps nice and strong JD


Thanks Dave!



JennyB said:


> JD: no the chicks in Oz are generally amazon woman .. seriously its like their cows have steroid milk .. its odd
> 
> POPS: sorry I have been MIA this week .. tough to adjust to having 2 full time positions plus training .. you know I got your back though


Naomi Watts is HOT 
I know your busy Sweetpea!  



omerta2010 said:


> Hey slow down a bit, I'd hate for you to catch up to me.
> 
> J/K putting up great numbers.


I don't think you gotta worry O


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

*10/21/2010*

Treadmill
45 min LISS


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2010)

Good to see you hitting the legs hard


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see you hitting the legs hard


Been a long time coming huh C? Knees are holding up well, I love to deadlift. Elbows are questionable with the higher volume....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

*10/22/2010*

*5/3/1*
*Standing Military Press*
bar x 8
65 x 8
95 x 5
105 x 5
120 x 5
135 x 9

*BB Incline Press*
175 x 12
175 x 10
175 x 9

*Kroc Row*
70 x 27/30
Right side improving better than left side.  I am right handed.

*Lying DB Tricep Ext*
40's x 12
40's x 11
40's x 9


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

what is a "Kroc Row"?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> what is a "Kroc Row"?


It is just a standard dumbbell row, except you shoot for 20-40 reps, popularized by powerlifter Matt ???Kroc??? Kroczaleski.  It is supposed to improve your bench and deadlift.  Wendler mentions it on page 36 of 5/3/1.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> what is a "Kroc Row"?


 
THink its less strict on form too, its more about just getting the weight up and getting stronger as i understand it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2010)

davegmb said:


> THink its less strict on form too, its more about just getting the weight up and getting stronger as i understand it


 I didn't realize that.  This is good news! Haha, my last few reps get sorta ugly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 23, 2010)

*10/23/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squat*
65 x 8
95 x 5
warm up
110 x 5
130 x 5
145 x 10* PR*
Did I mention I really like the front squat?  145 looks so wimpy, going below parallel and trust me, these are tough.

*Leg Curls*
160 x 12
160 x 12
160 x 10
160 x 9

*Hyper Extensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*Ab Crunch Bench*
+30 x 20
+30 x 20
+30 x 20
+30 x 20

Gotta run! Game 6 of the NLCS here tonight, full moon, here in Philly!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like you got the Front squat down..........Now it's time for the Overhead Squat 

Nice work


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you got the Front squat down..........Now it's time for the Overhead Squat
> 
> Nice work


Just got going on the front squat!  Need to work it more


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2010)

*10/24/2010*

LISS. Walk dog for 45 minutes


----------



## JennyB (Oct 24, 2010)

HEY POPS !! 

Why dont you bring your LISS up to a MISS !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> HEY POPS !!
> 
> Why dont you bring your LISS up to a MISS !!


Hey babes.  On workout days I usually do 20-30 minutes of elliptical at higher intensity.  Slacked on that the last few workouts... Promise I will pick it back up!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/22/2010*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> *Standing Military Press*
> ...


 
Why are you doing the kroc rows JD, is it to help with your deadlift?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> It is just a standard dumbbell row, except you shoot for 20-40 reps, popularized by powerlifter Matt ???Kroc??? Kroczaleski. It is supposed to improve your bench and deadlift. Wendler mentions it on page 36 of 5/3/1.


 
When I googled it, youtube and eveything just has that Matt dude doing them and then speculation that they were named after him so thought it best to ask.

I do like the stretch on the dumbbell rows, maybe I should throw some in tomorrow after deads.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Why are you doing the kroc rows JD, is it to help with your deadlift?


Better deads, better bench, and better WINGS!!!!



omerta2010 said:


> I do like the stretch on the dumbbell rows, maybe I should throw some in tomorrow after deads.


I have always been a BB row fan.  I must say the DB row is better IMO, as you said better stretch, and almost no stress on the lumbar region.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey babes.  On workout days I usually do 20-30 minutes of elliptical at higher intensity.  Slacked on that the last few workouts... Promise I will pick it back up!



GET THERE pops .. oh and I think I need to send you a FB update


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> GET THERE pops .. oh and I think I need to send you a FB update


GOT IT!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Better deads, better bench, and better WINGS!!!!
> 
> I have always been a BB row fan.  I must say the DB row is better IMO, as you said better stretch, and almost no stress on the lumbar region.



  Agree


----------



## Curt James (Oct 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/24/2010*
> 
> LISS. Walk dog for 45 minutes



I bet your dog absolutely loved that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I bet your dog absolutely loved that!


 
My MISS, loves the LISS!  Then 2 hours later, she ran down balls!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2010)

5/3/1

*10/26/2010*

*Bench*
135 x 8
155 x 5
wm
185 x 3
210 x 3
235 x 6 

*DB Incline Press*
50's x 10
75's x 12
75's x 12
75's x 12

*Cable Incline Flye*
50's x 13
50's x 12
50's x 12

*Tricep Pushdowns*
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 11
70 x 10

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine
Cardio, 25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 27, 2010)

5/3/1

*10/27/2010*

*Deadlift*
135 x 8
wm up
205 x 3
235 x 3
265 x 8 
I don't use straps, grip was starting to fail on the last set..... 

*Leg Press*
225 x 10
405 x 10
405 x 10
405 x 10
405 x 12
Need to up weight

*BB Curls*
65 x 10
85 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 8

Skipped ab work 

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine
Cardio, 20 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice deads expecially without straps. 

Haven't checked in a while, how's the job hunt going?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^ yeah nice deads and leg press


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice deads expecially without straps.
> 
> Haven't checked in a while, how's the job hunt going?


 


davegmb said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ yeah nice deads and leg press


Thanks guys!  

Still plugging away.  I had a really good interview on Tuesday, should know next week if they are calling me back for a 2nd interview by end of next week.  Don't want to jinx myself, but I feel very good about this one.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome, we'll keep our fingers crossed. 

I've never had a second interview, that has to be stressful as hell waiting around to see.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 28, 2010)

*10/28/2010*

*Cardio Day*

*Brisk 47 minute Shelby Walk (Starting today this is the Shelby Walk) *
On this day I normally go to the gym for a boring 50-55 minute walk on the treadmill, and watch some drivel on the LCD screen.

Here in Jersey right now, we are experiencing spectacular fall weather. Why the fuck would I go indoors and walk on an effin treadmill, when I can enjoy the outdoors with my awesome pup?!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/28/2010*
> 
> *Cardio Day*
> 
> ...


 
HELL-YEAH 

Enjoy it while you can before the snow comes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2010)

*10/29/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 8
65 x 8
95 x 6
110 x 3
130 x 3
145 x 6 *PR*

*BB Incline Press*
185 x 10
185 x 8
185 x 7

*Kroc Row*
80 x 23/26
Bumped up weight 10 lbs

*Lying DB Tricep Ext*
30's x 15
40's x 12
40's x 11
40's x 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *10/29/2010*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> 
> ...


 
nice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> nice.


go NL!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice PR!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> go NL!!!


 
your starting to come around. now just need to hear ya actually say "go giants"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice PR!!


Thanks! And to clarify, no push press!



omerta2010 said:


> your starting to come around. now just need to hear ya actually say "go giants"


Thinking about it!  GO NATIONAL LEAGUE!!!  See?  I am making progress!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2010)

*5/3/1*

*10/30/2010*

*Front Squat*
warm up
120 x 3
135 x 3
150 x 10 *PR*

*Leg Curls*
160 x 12
160 x 12
160 x 12

*Hypers*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

Had to cut this one short.  Hot date!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> My MISS, loves the LISS! Then 2 hours later, *she ran down balls*!


 
Did you honestly think that I would miss this?  Your funny


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/3/1*
> 
> *10/30/2010*
> 
> ...


 

JD you seem to be a in demand man at the moment, have a bloody good time


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Did you honestly think that I would miss this?  Your funny


Nov 8th can't come too soon!  SmartBUTT 



davegmb said:


> JD you seem to be a in demand man at the moment, have a bloody good time


 The date was GREAT! What a honey!  Been here before, so I am tempering my enthusiam...


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

November 8th cant come soon enough FOR SURE Pops !!!!!! SO EXCITED AND I JUST CANT HIDE IT !!!!! 

YOU HAD A DATE AND DIDNT TELL ME ABOUT IT? BULLOCKS!! (that was me trying to be British for D)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> November 8th cant come soon enough FOR SURE Pops !!!!!! SO EXCITED AND I JUST CANT HIDE IT !!!!!
> 
> YOU HAD A DATE AND DIDNT TELL ME ABOUT IT? BULLOCKS!! (that was me trying to be British for D)


FB message coming your way


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

Got it got it goooooooood


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2010)

*Halloween*

*Cardio*
Shelby Walk
47 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Got it *got it goooooooood*


Is Mr W here already?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo I wish .. 8 days .. and I am DYING !! 

Congats on the woman .. she looks and sounds like a super keeper


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2010)

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo I wish .. 8 days .. and I am DYING !!


 I know you are.... You are so busy, 8 days will go by fast!



> Congats on the woman .. she looks and sounds like a super keeper


She does, doesn't she?    Cute, smart, sexy, keeps in shape, loves people and animals..... what more could I ask for?


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I know you are.... You are so busy, 8 days will go by fast!
> 
> She does, doesn't she?    Cute, smart, sexy, keeps in shape, loves people and animals..... what more could I ask for?



7.134 days couldnt come fast enough .. unfortunately 3 days will go by in a flash  .. but better 3 days then none 

Thumbs up on the woman


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> The date was GREAT! What a honey! Been here before, so I am tempering my enthusiam...


 
Good luck. 

Hope you had a good Halloween.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Hope you had a good Halloween.


Thanks O!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2010)

*11/1/2010*

*Cardio*

*Elliptical*
30 minutes, cardio program


----------



## fufu (Nov 1, 2010)

congrats on the multiple PRs, good pulling.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2010)

fufu said:


> congrats on the multiple PRs, good pulling.


Thanks Fu!  When I grow up, I hope I can pull like you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2010)

*5/3/1*

*11/2/2010*

*Bench (5/3/1 Week)*
135 x 8
155 x 5
warm up
200 x 5
225 x 3
250 x 4 

*Incline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
warm up
185 x 12
185 x 10
185 x 8

*Cable Incline Flye*
50's x 13
50's x 13
50's x 12

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 14
50 x 13
50 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great. 

That game last night was awesome, just goes to show that with a little hard work and great pitching you can suprise people. 

Now the Raiders just have to keep winning.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> That game last night was awesome, just goes to show that with a little hard work and great pitching you can suprise people.
> 
> Now the Raiders just have to keep winning.


Congrats again man...

I just saw today where JaMarcus Russell has a try out with the Redskins?  Let me get this straight.  You get McNabb, trade Jason Campbell to Oakland, they cut Russell, no one picks him up, and Campbell is doing well.... and now the Skins are considering picking up loser Russell?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats again man...
> 
> I just saw today where JaMarcus Russell has a try out with the Redskins? Let me get this straight. You get McNabb, trade Jason Campbell to Oakland, they cut Russell, no one picks him up, and Campbell is doing well.... and now the Skins are considering picking up loser Russell?


 
While they are throwing money away they should pick up Randy Moss as well. 

At least the it'll be down to the Eagles and Giants in your divisional race.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

JD, I'm curious as to why you put in flies and not push ups or chest dips. Much more bang for the buck than any isolation move. Just thinking out loud. it would actually eliminate the need for the tricpe isolation work as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> While they are throwing money away they should pick up Randy Moss as well.


Don't say that too loud.... they might hear you!



juggernaut said:


> JD, I'm curious as to why you put in flies and not push ups or chest dips. Much more bang for the buck than any isolation move. Just thinking out loud. it would actually eliminate the need for the tricpe isolation work as well.


When I started the program I was doing bench, weighted dips, flyes, then pushdowns.  The weighted dips started tearing my elbows up, but I love'em.  I have some arthritis, so I cycled in DB inclines instead until they recover.  Just did BB inclines yesterday because some losers were bogarting the DB's.

How about...

bench
DB inclines
dips or pushups
pushdowns


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Don't say that too loud.... they might hear you!
> 
> When I started the program I was doing bench, weighted dips, flyes, then pushdowns.  The weighted dips started tearing my elbows up, but I love'em.  I have some arthritis, so I cycled in DB inclines instead until they recover.  Just did BB inclines yesterday because some losers were bogarting the DB's.
> 
> ...


Screw the pushdowns. You're getting enough tricep work during the entire workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Screw the pushdowns. You're getting enough tricep work during the entire workout.


 
I've noticed you aren't big on arm isolation stuff, or it seems that way.


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Fu!  When I grow up, I hope I can pull like you



when you pull as much as I do, you get a little raw.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Screw the pushdowns. You're getting enough tricep work during the entire workout.


I 'likes' your thinking. Anything I can do to maximize my workout, and reduce wear and tear, is cool with me.


omerta2010 said:


> I've noticed you aren't big on arm isolation stuff, or it seems that way.


I'm not big into isolation stuff either. Compound movements are where it's at.



fufu said:


> when you pull as much as I do, you get a little raw.


 LOL. Until last week, I was right there with ya


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2010)

*11/3/2010*

*5/3/1 *

*Deadlift*
135 x 8
190 x 5
warm up
220 x 5
250 x 3
280 x 7

*Leg Press*
430 x 12
430 x 12
430 x 12
430 x 12

*Hammer Curls*
45's x 12
45's x 10
40's x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*
12
12
12
11


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/3/2010*
> 
> *5/3/1 *
> 
> ...


 
Nice!!!!! 

So when's your next date?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice!!!!!
> 
> So when's your next date?


 Saturday for sure!

Happy you know what  Young'en


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I 'likes' your thinking. Anything I can do to maximize my workout, and reduce wear and tear, is cool with me.



Might also want to move away from the leg press. I use it every so often, but I enjoys me a hardy helpin of high rep walking lunges....damn fine way to puke...mmm mm!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Might also want to move away from the leg press. I use it every so often, but I enjoys me a hardy helpin of high rep walking lunges....damn fine way to puke...mmm mm!


When I saw you posted in my journal, I had a feeling you were going to tell me to ditch the leg press  .

I know your knees are messed up too.  Don't the lunges wreck havoc with your knees?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> When I saw you posted in my journal, I had a feeling you were going to tell me to ditch the leg press  .
> 
> I know your knees are messed up too.  Don't the lunges wreck havoc with your knees?



Higher reps, no. Heavy weight, kind of. I've used fish oil for well over two years now at mega doses and this helps to a point where I am pain free. There are certain moves I wont do-back squats for one, but the front squat is best suited for my height and size.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 4, 2010)

I always had less knee pain doing the hack squat machines vs legpress. 

I know Jugg's probably doesn't have this problem but since I came back I've focused more on my hamstrings instead of them being an after thought and now I can actually do regular squats. Previously they would kill my knee's so I always had to do front Squats. So it's a thought on knee care to try to make sure your quad's are't majorly overpowering the hammy's.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 4, 2010)

Debate question:

Do you think going heavy on the back and chest exercises and doing the isolation exercises promotes overtaining of the arms and may actually be costing growth potential? (arms from overtaining, and larger body part because the arms are overtained)

I'm interested in what you guy's takes are on this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Saturday for sure!
> 
> Happy you know what  Young'en


 
Have fun on saturday, and thank you very much sir.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Debate question:
> 
> Do you think going heavy on the back and chest exercises and doing the isolation exercises promotes overtaining of the arms and may actually be costing growth potential? (arms from overtaining, and larger body part because the arms are overtained)
> 
> I'm interested in what you guy's takes are on this.



It's possible. 
In my case, I do next to minimal arm work-just hammer curls or barbell curls for tendon strengthening when picking up stones. I've still managed to build a decent set of arms. Close grip benches and/or dips on a bench work well for development too. But still too much emphasis can possibly lead to overtraining in my opinion. 
I personally think too much arm work is not beneficial. If you have 13 inch arms want 15 inch (thinking realistically), some block training might be useful for a set amount of time, say 8-10 weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Higher reps, no. Heavy weight, kind of. I've used fish oil for well over two years now at mega doses and this helps to a point where I am pain free. There are certain moves I wont do-back squats for one, but the front squat is best suited for my height and size.


I was at the gym today for some cardio.... Before I started I tried some lunges across the gym and back just to test it out. No added weight, but I felt it big time, and no uncomfort. 

You're not just another pretty face, are you Jugs?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm fucking ugly as ugly can be.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2010)

Whatever.... Shrek! lol


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 4, 2010)

what the fuck does everyone know the Shrek thing? Jenny???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2010)

I remember you saying the kids you taught called you a Superhero and some called you Shrek


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 5, 2010)

Andrew Dice Clay called me in Las Vegas, and so do a few of my oldest clients.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Debate question:
> 
> Do you think going heavy on the back and chest exercises and doing the isolation exercises promotes overtaining of the arms and may actually be costing growth potential? (arms from overtaining, and larger body part because the arms are overtained)
> 
> I'm interested in what you guy's takes are on this.



Depends on your volume.   Doing Deads, Squats, Weighted Chins, Weighted Dips, MP, Rows should be enough.   I throw in two sets of curls and two or three sets of triceps stuff every two to three weeks just to do something different.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 5, 2010)

*11/5/2010*

*5/3/1*
*Standing Military Press*
65 x 8
95 x 5
warm up
120 x 5
135 x 3
150 x 5

*DB Incline Press*
80's x 12
80's x 11
80's x 9

*BB Row*
115 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 10

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
175 x 8
195 x 7
165 x 10

*Elliptical Machine*
*Cardio*
Busted ass for 20 minutes

Date with my new GF tonight, gotta run


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2010)

Have fun tonight


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 5, 2010)

get laid and wear a rubber


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't do anything I wouldn't do.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 5, 2010)

You guys are a bad influence .. dont listen tho them Pops! 
Wine her and dine her and make her feel special. 
Rubbers are for dorks .. use plastic wrap


----------



## JennyB (Nov 5, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> what the fuck does everyone know the Shrek thing? Jenny???



YOUR A NERD !! There is no way in hell I would ever repeat shat like that because I dont think its true .. Now calling you a grumpy bitch on Mondays is accurate .. Shrek . NO


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you swetness.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2010)

JD! What's crackin', amigo!
Ok....catch me up....what's going on with ya...lifting, love, life...sounds good in here.
me? eh.....leaving on vacation in a couple weeks. was thinking of OZ...till I started adding up how much it's going to cost. B I G $$$....so am now looking at Thailand.

Juggernaut- Howdy, Jen says I may want to speak to you off line about some items. 


Gosh, JD....I wanna be your FB friend....

easy to find: 
1) thru Jen
2) slusser98@yahoo.com


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> me? eh.....leaving on vacation in a couple weeks. was thinking of OZ...till I started adding up how much it's going to cost. B I G $$$....so am now looking at Thailand.
> 
> 
> Gosh, JD....I wanna be your FB friend....


Stay away from those Thailand hookers! I heard Thailand is super beautiful for sure, have a great time!

Sent you a friend request


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2010)

*11/6/2010*

*LISS Cardio*
55 minutes, treadmill


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2010)

What is LISS stand for?   LOW IMPACT STEADY STATE?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2010)

Exactly.  65%-70% of your max heart rate for 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Stay away from those Thailand hookers! I heard Thailand is super beautiful for sure, have a great time!
> 
> Sent you a friend request


 wha??? Who....me???????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> wha??? Who....me???????


 Yeah.... YOU


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 7, 2010)

*5/3/1*

*11/7/2010*

*Front Squat*
warm up
125 x 5
145 x 3
160 x 8 *PR*

*Leg Curls*
160 x 12
160 x 12
160 x 12

*Hypers*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*Crunches*
25
25
20


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 8, 2010)

Do you pull the weight from the floor like I do or do you use a rack?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 8, 2010)

Front squat PR, well done JD


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice squat numbers.  

Congrats on the Eagles win.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Do you pull the weight from the floor like Ido or do you use a rack?


A rack.  I still use the cross arm grip, no way can I use the clean grip due to my fucked up elbows.. Even relaxed I can't get the back of my hands closer than about 6-8 inches from my shoulders.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Front squat PR, well done JD


Thanks Dave!



omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the Eagles win.


And on the Raiders win as well. Sort of tough watching the 'dog killer' do well, but here's to hoping he really is a changed man. He sure is showing the hard work and dedication he never had at Atlanta.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> A rack.  I still use the cross arm grip, no way can I use the clean grip due to my fucked up elbows.. Even relaxed I can't get the back of my hands closer than about 6-8 inches from my shoulders.



Might want to try using the Sting Ray for front squatting.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats on the front squat PR.

Just work on wrist and tricep flexibility.  A lot of times people neglect tricep flexibility and that's the reason they can't use a clean grip on front squats.  It will be uncomfortable for awhile, but I couldn't imagine using that cross grip.  To me the clean grip feels natural once you get the flexibility fixed.

Also keep in mind that you don't have to get your entire hand under the bar.  I think I have 2 fingers underneath the bar on my clean grip front squats.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 9, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Congrats on the front squat PR.
> 
> Just work on wrist and tricep flexibility.  A lot of times people neglect tricep flexibility and that's the reason they can't use a clean grip on front squats.  It will be uncomfortable for awhile, but I couldn't imagine using that cross grip.  To me the clean grip feels natural once you get the flexibility fixed.
> 
> *Also keep in mind that you don't have to get your entire hand under the bar.  I think I have 2 fingers underneath the bar on my clean grip front squats.*



Absolutely. I use only three fingers at the very most.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 9, 2010)

5/3/1 deload week.  Won't be posting too much this week


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> 5/3/1 deload week. Won't be posting too much this week


 
sheeshhhh I post my de-load weeks so what's the deal? You letting me be the only one who looks like a candyass every 4th week? 

j/k enjoy it. Someday I'll get smart enought to follow the rules.

Did that one company ever call you back? My fingers are getting tired of being crossed for ya.

And yes I'm rambling.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 9, 2010)

company? What company?
JD? gosh..new GF...possible new job? getting a make over?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Did that one company ever call you back? My fingers are getting tired of being crossed for ya.


 Yes, just to tell me they won't be doing 2nd interviews until after Thanksgiving.... very frustrating. I've followed up with her twice and she sounds very positive on my chances. Don't know what to believe, need to stay positive.

Here is the way it has been going. I applied to a place 6 weeks ago and got a phone interview with HR. They said I would get a call to set up another phone interview with the department manager the next week. Never heard anything. Waited a week and tried to contact this person. Tried several times and left a voice message, and sent an email asking if I was still under consideration for this position. No response... THAN 5 WEEKS later I get a response to my email apologizing for not getting back to me sooner, and asking if I am still interested in this position. I email back, no response. Called and left a message saying I am definitely interested and how to proceed. They email me a couple hours later, and said they would 'touch base' with me next week (this was last week), so here 3 days later.... nothing. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to New Jersey! I swear these fuckers are 'getting off' on a power trip. 

Now THAT was a RANT!



Burner02 said:


> company? What company?
> JD? gosh..new GF...possible new job? getting a make over?


Well you know.... One thing for sure....2011 is going to be a great year for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2010)

1) 2011 will be your best year ever!
2) I had the same thing last year with the company that brought me over here. 5 months, didn't hear squat, then one day, bam! Got the offer. Guess all you can do is be patient if the position is worth it


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2010)

hey good rant.  Could use a little more swearing though. 

Hey you have to look at it this way, the fact you have people interested is a benefit and better than alot of people right now. It'll take patience but it'll come through. One time I sent in a result and it took 4 months to get a callback. Then another 2 before they decided to hire me, and was one of the best jobs I ever had until they consolidated and closed our division.

You have the Girl, and Dog. now you just need the truck with the loaded gunrack. Then you could go into country music as an alternative.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 10, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> 1) 2011 will be your best year ever!
> 2) I had the same thing last year with the company that brought me over here. 5 months, didn't hear squat, then one day, bam! Got the offer. Guess all you can do is be patient if the position is worth it


 


omerta2010 said:


> hey good rant.  Could use a little more swearing though.


Thanks guys, that does help.... 

I will be swearing more in the near future . I went on a cutting diet that Juggs helped me set up, just two days into it. Shooting for only 22 grams of carbs a day, with no carb up for the first two weeks...


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you sure you want to low carb it when just getting to know your new girl. 

I get really really grouchy when I do low carb that long. 

I might have to do one of those in January, to much stuff going on from now til the end of the year to do anything better than eating as clean as possible like I have been. 

Let me know how it goes and maybe I'll jsut copy yours.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guys, that does help....
> 
> I will be swearing more in the near future . I went on a cutting diet that Juggs helped me set up, just two days into it. Shooting for only 22 grams of carbs a day, with no carb up for the first two weeks...


 
That does explain the rant above. We're gonna have to keep you in line around here.


----------



## fufu (Nov 10, 2010)

congrats on the PR JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> That does explain the rant above. We're gonna have to keep you in line around here.


And I bet I can count on O to do so!



fufu said:


> congrats on the PR JD


Thx Fu


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2010)

*11/9/2010*

Ok, ok, so Omerta doesn't feel like a candyass I'll post my deload workouts and also start posting my CKD menu and numbers . Can't promise I will put them up everyday, but I will try.

*Deload 5/5/5*

*Bench Press*
warm up
150 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 15
So shoot me, I deviated from the 5/5/5. With the start of diet I thought it best it bump up the reps for the main exercise.

*DB Incline Press*
65's x 12
65's x 12
65's x 12

*Dips*
bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12

*Cardio*
Treadmill 30 minutes
Brisk pace

*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 1 whole egg, 4 egg whites, 3 strips bacon, 1 oz cheese, 1c broccoli
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, mayo, 1c broccoli
Meal 3: Protein shake (pwo)
Meal 4: 6 oz roasted chicken, 4 olives, 5 grape tomatos, 1c broccoli, 2T olive oil
Meal 5: Natty peanut butter, almonds

Fat: 119g
Protein: 188g
Carbs: 24g
Fiber: 20g

Weight: 218 lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2010)

*11/10/2010*

*Deload 5/5/5*

*Deadlift*
warm up
185 x 5
195 x 5
210 x 5

*Leg Press*
365 x 12
365 x 12
365 x 12

*DB Curls*
35's x 10
35's x 10
35's x 10

*Hanging Leg Raise*
10
10
10

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine
25 minutes

*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 1 whole egg, 5 egg whites, 4 strips bacon, 1 oz cheese, 2c romaine hearts, italian dressing
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, 1-1/2 oz avocado
Meal 3: Protein shake (pwo)
Meal 4: 8 oz ground beef, 3c raw baby spinach
Meal 5: 14 thin slices pepperoni, cheese stick

Fat: 114g
Protein: 192g
Carbs: 24g
Fiber: 24g


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 11, 2010)

Good luck with the Diet 

(better you than me)   haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck with the Diet
> 
> (better you than me) haha


No shit.  It's been a long time coming


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/9/2010*
> 
> *Bench Press*
> warm up
> ...


 dude! You're #'s are kicking ass! 
Keep rockin' brotha!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 11, 2010)

Diet is looking strict but good. Meals 2-5 are alot like how I eat every day during the week. 

I tried a Keto thing way back when. I was told I became an a$$hole at about 2 days.  But I'm more grown up now so maybe worth a shot next year.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2010)

really? hmm...I'm constantly reminded I'm an asshole every day...must be my charming personality?


----------



## JennyB (Nov 11, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Might want to try using the Sting Ray for front squatting.



Sting rays are for "pussys" pretty sure thats what you told me  



JerseyDevil said:


> Yes, just to tell me they won't be doing 2nd interviews until after Thanksgiving.... very frustrating. I've followed up with her twice and she sounds very positive on my chances. Don't know what to believe, need to stay positive.
> 
> Here is the way it has been going. I applied to a place 6 weeks ago and got a phone interview with HR. They said I would get a call to set up another phone interview with the department manager the next week. Never heard anything. Waited a week and tried to contact this person. Tried several times and left a voice message, and sent an email asking if I was still under consideration for this position. No response... THAN 5 WEEKS later I get a response to my email apologizing for not getting back to me sooner, and asking if I am still interested in this position. I email back, no response. Called and left a message saying I am definitely interested and how to proceed. They email me a couple hours later, and said they would 'touch base' with me next week (this was last week), so here 3 days later.... nothing. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to New Jersey! I swear these fuckers are 'getting off' on a power trip.
> 
> ...



Rant away big boy! YOU KNOW 2011 is yours  



JerseyDevil said:


> *11/10/2010*
> 
> *Deload 5/5/5*
> 
> ...



Liking the fat loading diet  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Diet is looking strict but good. Meals 2-5 are alot like how I eat every day during the week.


The weekends are going to be tough when watching football... no beer, no pizza, no subs. But hey darkly browned rotissere chicken, etc will help fill the void.



Burner02 said:


> really? hmm...I'm constantly reminded I'm an asshole every day...must be my charming personality?


Exactly. I'm already an asshole, so no one will notice 



JennyB said:


> Liking the fat loading diet  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon


I'm sure you noticed I got a lot of great ideas on menu selection from your posts. I was going to ask you for menu advice, but you have had just a 'tad' few things on your mind lately  .


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm sure you noticed I got a lot of great ideas on menu selection from your posts. I was going to ask you for menu advice, but you have had just a 'tad' few things on your mind lately  .


 
Get a room you two. hahaahah

And yeah work everybody knows I'm an asshole, but when the wife say it... well you know the old saying "if mama aint happy, nobody's happy" comes into play.

The bacon sounds good, just not sure if I could only eat 4 strips.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2010)

*11/11/2010*

*Shelby Walk*
55 minutes


*Keto Day*

Meal 1:  1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 5 large egg whites, beef tenderloin wrapped w/one strip bacon, 1/4 avocado, 1/2 oz cheese, 2t psyllium husk powder
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, 1-1/2T mayo
Meal 3: Protein shake 
Meal 4: 6 oz roasted chicken, grape tomatoes, olives, 1c broccoli/cauliflower/carrots, 1t psyllium husk powder
Meal 5: 14 thin slices pepperoni, cheese stick

Fat: 112g
Protein: 200g
Carbs: 23g
Fiber: 34g


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 11, 2010)

Beef Tenderloin for breakfast.

That's it, I'm going this diet in January. 

Gonna skip the frilly veggies though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Beef Tenderloin for breakfast.
> 
> That's it, I'm going this diet in January.
> 
> Gonna skip the frilly veggies though.


And don't forget the tenderloin was wrapped in bacon . The veggies are important, and should make up a large portion of total carbs. You need lots of fiber in this type of diet.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm sure you noticed I got a lot of great ideas on menu selection from your posts. I was going to ask you for menu advice, but you have had just a 'tad' few things on your mind lately  .



Well give a peep at my journal and perhaps you can get some ideas pops. My fav snacks are dry pepperonis with a cheese stick and cottage cheese with pb and almonds  

Very good things on the mind indeed


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2010)

oh gawd...now I'm hungry....and...am having some 9 1/2 weeks thoughts....thanks J...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2010)

*11/10/2010*

*Deload 5/5/5*

*Standing Military*
warm up
90 x 5
105 x 5
115 x 5

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 12
165 x 12
165 x 12
165 x 12

*BB Rows*
115 x 12
115 x 12
115 x 12

*CG Push Ups*
10
10
10

*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 5 egg whites, beef tenderloin wrapped in bacon, 1/2 oz cheese, 2t psyllium husk powder
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, 1-1/2 oz avocado
Meal 3: Protein shake (pwo)
Meal 4: 8 oz polish kielbasa, 9 grape tomatoes, 1t psyllium husk powder
Meal 5: 1 oz sharp cheddar, 2 olives

Fat: 113g
Protein: 160g
Carbs: 23g
Fiber: 30g

Missed my target macros today, the kielbasa was a mistake .  The good news is that on the 5 day average, I have nailed it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 12, 2010)

What are your daily macro goals? And were is the protein in that last meal?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Here is the way it has been going. I applied to a place 6 weeks ago and got a phone interview with HR. They said I would get a call to set up another phone interview with the department manager the next week. Never heard anything. Waited a week and tried to contact this person. Tried several times and left a voice message, and sent an email asking if I was still under consideration for this position. No response... THAN 5 WEEKS later I get a response to my email apologizing for not getting back to me sooner, and asking if I am still interested in this position. I email back, no response. Called and left a message saying I am definitely interested and how to proceed. They email me a couple hours later, and said they would 'touch base' with me next week (this was last week), so here 3 days later.... nothing. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to New Jersey! I swear these fuckers are 'getting off' on a power trip.


Ok they called and set up a phone interview with the sales manager. He called today precisely when he was supposed to. This was probably the most professional interview I've ever had... discussion about me, 2 dozen questions (literally), than discussion about the company. Lasted an hour. I felt like I did very well and he was impressed I had researched the company beforehand, and knew their history, and position in the industry.

He ends by (here we go), that I was the first phone interview, and he is going to interview 4-5 more people, and it will be a slow process. Than he plans on calling in 2-3 of us for a face to face interview. He is hoping to have the candidate 'hit the ground' running by Jan 2nd. 

This is all well and good, but JFC, so after first applying for this job on August 27th, I did a screening interview with HR, than 6 weeks later a phone interview with the department head... so I am two interviews into it just to find out I have a 17% shot? What really annoys me now is, I have to wait a month or so just to find out if I made the cut for a third interview. My unemployment runs out in 11 weeks and working as a greeter at Walmart ain't gonna fucking cut it 

I am fortunate to at least have the shot at it, and I THINK it was a good sign they interviewed me first. My fear is the competition is going to be younger and better educated, and that will appeal to them over Mr AARP. The guy who interviewed me said he has been in the industry for over 20 years and definitely sounded older, so maybe that won't be an issue. 

RANT #2 OVER (oh and Omerta, I can't sing, so the country music thing is out)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> What are your daily macro goals? And were is the protein in that last meal?


The cheese had 10 grams. I didn't want to go any higher on fat or carbs for the day.

Macros are:
Fat: 108g
Protein: 179g
Carbs: 22g

But Jugs, give me new targets based on my bodyfat being lower than I thought. We based on 25%, and it is more like 21%.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2010)

Good luck with the job you ol' dog!!

LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2010)

Arf! Arf!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 12, 2010)

You need some zero carb protein powder. I woulda had that as well. 

Good job at sticking to it though. Hope your boys win tomorrow. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 13, 2010)

*11/13/2010*

*Deload 5/5/5*

*Front Squats*
warm up
90 x 5
105 x 5
115 x 5

*Leg Curls*
130 x 12
130 x 12
130 x 12

*Hyperextensions*
+35 x 12
+35 x 12
+35 x 12

*Crunches*
25
25
25

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine
30 minutes

*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 3 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 4 strips bacon, 1 oz cheese, almonds, 2t psyllium husk powder
Meal 2: Protein shake (pwo)
Meal 3: 1 can albacore tuna, 1T mayo, 1C broccoli/cauliflower/carrots
Meal 4: 12 oz 96% lean ground beef, 1T mayo, 2C romaine hearts, 2T italian dressing, 1 oz cheese
Meal 5: 4% cottage cheese

Fat: 105g
Protein: 194g
Carbs: 24g
Fiber: 24g


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2010)

How long are you running the new diet?  What's the master plan/goal?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> How long are you running the new diet? What's the master plan/goal?


 Hey YM.  I have never had much luck with cuts.  Not that I didn't lose weight, but I usually lost too much muscle and strength.  The plan is 10-12 weeks, and than re-evaluate.  My starting bf was around 22%, I want to get that down to a least 13-15%, which puts me around 195 lbs (about a 25lb drop).  Of course that depends on how much lean mass I lose also.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey YM.  I have never had much luck with cuts.  Not that I didn't lose weight, but I usually lost too much muscle and strength.  The plan is 10-12 weeks, and than re-evaluate.  My starting bf was around 22%, I want to get that down to a least 13-15%, which puts me around 195 lbs (about a 25lb drop).  Of course that depends on how much lean mass I lose also.



Sounds good.   I'm debating if I want to lean up to see how lean I can get without dropping too much size.   I imagine I would be pretty ripped if I dropped 10 lbs.  I range b/w 180 - 185


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds good. I'm debating if I want to lean up to see how lean I can get without dropping too much size. I imagine I would be pretty ripped if I dropped 10 lbs. I range b/w 180 - 185


You look pretty good now dawg.. and I mean that in a non-gay way


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 14, 2010)

*11/14/2010*

Forgot to mention since it was deload day yesterday on front squats, I tried Builts recommended Poliquin strap method for easing wrist pressure using the clean grip. My issue is more my elbows, but it worked really well!

*Cardio*
Treadmill
50 minutes LISS

*Keto Day*

Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 4 strips bacon, 6 egg whites, 1/2 oz cheese, 6 jalapeno slices, sprinkled with Texas Pete (hot sauce), 2t psyllium husk powder
Meal 2: Protein shake, and 3 grams creatine (pwo)
Meal 3: Tuna/Avocado salad (2 cans albacore tuna, 2T mayo, 1/4 avocado diced), ground black pepper
Meal 4: 8 oz Atlantic salmon pan fried in 1 tsp olive oil, 3C raw baby spinach, 9 grape tomatoes, 1/2 oz cheddar, 3 garlic stuffed olives, 4 jalapeno slices, 2T lite red vinegar & olive oil dressing. OMG, this was great! Best meal I have made myself in a long time!
Meal 5 (snack): 11 almonds, 1T natty peanut butter, 2t psyllium husk powder

Fat: 105g
Protein: 190g
Carbs: *17g*
Fiber: 26g

213 lbs


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2010)

Great job on the carbs. How's the weight going?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Great job on the carbs. How's the weight going?


Since last Tuesday, I'm down about 6 lbs.  I know things will slow up, but I am happy with the drop.

I don't feel grumpy, but I do get a 'spacey, lethargic' feeling from time to time.  For whatever reason, my energy in the gym is very good though.  I started creatine yesterday, so I hope that helps with energy and keeping lean mass going forward.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Since last Tuesday, I'm down about 6 lbs.  I know things will slow up, but I am happy with the drop.
> 
> I don't feel grumpy, but I do get a 'spacey, lethargic' feeling from time to time.  For whatever reason, my energy in the gym is very good though.  I started creatine yesterday, so I hope that helps with energy and keeping lean mass going forward.



It's the switch from carbs to fat.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

You taking BCAA's as well to try to keep the muscle loss to a minimum?

Congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> You taking BCAA's as well to try to keep the muscle loss to a minimum?
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss.


 Yessir


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2010)

*11/15/2010*


*Cardio*
Elliptical
35 minutes, brisk pace

Back to 5/3/1 tomorrow.  Woo hoo!

*Keto Day*

Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 4 strips bacon, 1 whole egg, 5 egg whites, 1 oz cheese, 4 jalapeno slices, 3 garlic stuffed olives, 2C romaine hearts, 2T lite red wine vinegar & olive oil dressing (this is SO good and only 2g of carbs!)
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, 2T mayo, ground black pepper, 1C broccoli florets, 2t psyllium hush powder
Meal 3: Protein shake, and 3 grams creatine (pwo)
Meal 4: 10oz beef eye of round, 3C raw baby spinach, 3 garlic stuffed olives, 4 jalapeno slices, 2T lite red vinegar & olive oil dressing
Meal 5 (snack): 3T natty peanut butter, 2t psyllium husk powder

Fat: 108g
Protein: 204g
Carbs: *18g*
Fiber: 28g


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

You guys played one hell of a game last night.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2010)

6lbs lost hey JD, well done, how much you looking to lose?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2010)

*11/16/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
warm up
180 x 5
205 x 5
230 x 8

*DB Incline Press*
80's x 14
80's x 13
80's x 12

*Medicine Ball  Push Ups*
19
15
13

*Face Pulls*
85 x 12
100 x 12
115 x 12

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine
20 minutes

*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, broccoli, cheese and egg omelet (1C broccoli, 1 oz cheddar, 1 whole egg, 5 egg whites, 4 strips bacon, 2t psyllium husk powder
Meal 3: 1 can albacore tuna, 1/2C 4% cottage cheese, 11 roasted almonds
Meal 2: protein shake, 3g creatine (pwo)
Meal 4: 10 oz beef tenderloins wrapped in bacon, 3 oz avocado, 2 olives, 5 jalapeno slices
Meal 5: pepperoni and cheese stick

Fat: 109g
Protein: 177g
Carbs: 18g
Fiber: 25g


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> You guys played one hell of a game last night.


Hope they can keep it up! 



davegmb said:


> 6lbs lost hey JD, well done, how much you looking to lose?


Not sure exactly. Will diet 10-12 weeks, and re-evaluate where I'm at. Need to lose quite a bit of BF, but don't want to lose too much lean mass, or strength. So far, so good though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2010)

*11/17/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlift*
warm up
210 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 8

*Walking Lunges*
Across gym width and back
4 times
Way tougher than it sounds!

*DB Curls*
35's x 12
40's x 10
45's x 10

*Crunches on Resist A Ball*
20
20
20
20

*Calf Raises*
90 x 15
90 x 13
90 x 11

*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, broccoli, cheese and egg omelet (1C broccoli, 1 oz cheddar, 6 egg whites, 4 strips bacon
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, 2T mayo, 3C baby spinach, 2 olives stuffed with garlic, 2T lite red wine vineage & olive oil
Meal 3: protein shake, 3g creatine, 2T psyllium husk powder (pwo)
Meal 4: 6 oz chicken tenderloins, 3C baby spinach, 3 olives stuffed with garlic, 2T lite red wine vineage & olive oil, 4 jalapeno slices
Meal 5: 2T natty peanut butter, 1/2C 4% cottage cheese

Fat: 103g
Protein: 174g
Carbs: 18g
Fiber: 26g


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 18, 2010)

*11/18/2010*

*Treadmill*
*Walk 55 minutes*


*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 1 oz cheddar, 4 strips bacon
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, 3 oz avacado, 2 olives stuffed with garlic, 3 jalapeno slices
Meal 3: protein shake, 3g creatine, 2T psyllium husk powder (pwo)
Meal 4: 5 oz chicken tenderloins, 3C baby spinach, 3 olives stuffed with garlic, 2T lite red wine vineage & olive oil, 4 jalapeno slices, 1 oz cheddar
Meal 5: 2T natty peanut butter, 1/2C 2% cottage cheese

Fat: 107g
Protein: 201g
Carbs: 22g
Fiber: 30g


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2010)

*11/19/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Standing Military Press*
warm up
105 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 9 *PR*
Unreal. I'm less than 2 weeks into a CKD diet, weight is down 7-8 lbs, dropped around 2% BF, 3/4" off my waist, averaging only 1800 calories a day, and I feel strong! Sure hope this keeps up.

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
165 x 8
195 x 10
215 x 5

*Kroc Rows*
50 x 10/10
85 x 22/21

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 12

*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, broccoli, cheese and egg omelet (1C broccoli, 1 oz cheddar, 6 egg whites, 4 strips bacon
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, 2T mayo, black pepper, 1T sweet relish
Meal 3: protein shake, 3g creatine, 2T psyllium husk powder (pwo)
Meal 4: Two 5 oz beef tenderloins wrapped in bacon, 3C baby spinach, 3 olives stuffed with garlic, 2T Italian dressing, 4 jalapeno slices
Meal 5: 2T natty peanut butter, 2t psyllium husk powder

Fat: 105g
Protein: 184g
Carbs: 20g
Fiber: 24g

Weight: 211.5 lbs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice work with the weight loss


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2010)

Diet looks kickass. When's the carbup? I cant remember. I did mine yesterday. I feel like Jabba the Hut today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice work with the weight loss


Thanks YM, hoping to get lean look like you!



juggernaut said:


> Diet looks kickass. When's the carbup? I cant remember. I did mine yesterday. I feel like Jabba the Hut today.


The macros you gave me are working great!  I stepped on the scale this morning, 210 down another 1.5 lbs... Carb up is tomorrow! From what you told me, I'm almost scared to see how much weight I will gain .

Going to the gym here in a bit, and than off to the food store for my carb up goodies! I will be sure to weight myself first thing tomorrow morning, and than again Monday morning.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2010)

Great work.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/19/2010*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> 
> ...


 
Really strong military pressing well done JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2010)

*11/20/2010*

Saturday is normally a workout day for me, and Sunday is off. Since I am doing a carb up tomorrow I took the day off from weights, and will do a front squat workout tomorrow instead.

*Cardio* 
Walked 3.25 miles on treadmill
Nice brisk pace. Once warmed up, HR right around my projected 80% max the whole time
50 minutes


*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 1 whole egg, 5 egg whites, 4 strips bacon, 5 slices jalapeno peppers
Meal 2: protein shake, 3g creatine
Meal 3: 1 can albacore tuna (packed in vegetable oil), 3 garlic stuffed olives, 13 almonds, 2t psyllium husk powder
Meal 4: 10 oz 96% lean ground beef, 1T mayo, 4 jalapeno slices, tsp of Tabasco, 1C broccoli
Meal 5: 14 pepperoni slices, cheese stick, 2t psyllium husk powder

Fat: 96g
Protein: 171g
*Carbs: 10g* (figured tomorrow I will be killing this number)
Fiber: 13g (will make up for the low fiber in the carb up for sure)

Weight: 210 lbs


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Carbup Day!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Happy Carbup Day!


Thanks Juggs, going well.  The meal I've been waiting for is coming up soon


----------



## JennyB (Nov 21, 2010)

DAMN I totally forgot about hot peppers! Me gonna get me some for next week's meals! I use to love them with ground beef and peppers  Thanks Pops. Happy carb up day!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2010)

*11/21/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squats*
warm up
115 x 5
135 x 5
*155 x 11 PR*
Using the strap method to secure the bar. Works really well. Hopefully will help my elbow flexibility.

*SLDL*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 6
Haven't done these in awhile

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*Crunches on Resistaball*
25
25
25
20

*Carb Up Day!!!*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, 2C pineapple, banana, 1/2 scoop whey protein powder, 5g creatine
Workout
Meal 2: McDonald's - 3 pancakes, 2 pats margarine, maple syrup, protein shake, 5g creatine
Meal 3: 5 slices angel food cake, 5g creatine

...still to come

Meal 4: 6 oz spaghetti, meat sauce (Classico spicy tomato & basil sauce, 6oz 96% lean ground beef), 2 pieces garlic toast, grated parmesan/romano, 5g creatine
Meal 5: 2 servings oatmeal, 5g creatine
Meal 6: 24 pcs Frosted Mini-Wheats

Total calories: 3580
Fat: 66g (target 68g max)
Protein: 153g (target 148g min)
Carbs: 600g (target 572g)
Fiber: 35g (no fiber supps needed today, lol)

Weight at 7:00am before load, 210 lbs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> DAMN I totally forgot about hot peppers! Me gonna get me some for next week's meals! I use to love them with ground beef and peppers  Thanks Pops. Happy carb up day!!


 Hot peppers rock!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2010)

Fly Eagles fly, First place on the line tonight.... Football and carb loading, what more can I ask for? (a good job and a hot chick would be nice, but hey, can't have everything!)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2010)

*11/22/2010*

*HIIT Cardio*
1 minute hard sprint, 2 minutes walk (4 rounds)
30 minutes LISS

*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, broccoli and cheese omelet (1C broccoli florets, whole egg, 5 egg whites), 1 oz cheddar, Tabasco sauce, 4 strips bacon, 
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, 2T mayo, 6 jalapeno slices, 2 garlic stuffed olives, 1 oz almonds, 2t psyllium husk powder
Meal 3: Protein shake, 3g creatine 
Meal 4: 10 oz salmon pan fried in 1tsp olive oil, 3C baby spinach, 3 garlic stuffed olives, 4 jalapeno slices, 2T lite red wine vinegar & olive oil
Meal 5: 1T natty peanut butter, 1/2C 2% cottage cheese

Fat: 116g 
Protein: 217g 
Carbs: 17g 
Fiber: 20g


----------



## JennyB (Nov 22, 2010)

ohhh yeah baby how was the cottage cheese and pb .. i bet GLORIOUS !!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ohhh yeah baby how was the cottage cheese and pb .. i bet GLORIOUS !!!!


It was good, but not as good as the salmon!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ohhh yeah baby how was the cottage cheese and pb .. i bet GLORIOUS !!!!



Sounds Gross


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds Gross


Oh, no no. Chunky peanut butter and Friendship 2% cottage cheese... perfect snack before bedtime. High in protein, monounsaturated fat, fiber and low in carbs and taste great. Mmmmmm.

Breakstone's 2% cottage cheese taste like shit on the otherhand


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

*11/23/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
warmup
190 x 3
215 x 3
240 x 6
May have been 7 reps, didn't count because spotter touched the bar

*DB Incline Press*
85's x 13
85's x 12
85's x 11
Up from 80's last week

*Dips*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 18

*CG Pushups*
20
18

Still feeling great, despite the weight loss.

*HIIT Cardio*
1 minute hard sprint, 2 minutes walk (5 rounds) - 15 minutes
Treadmill 
30 minutes LISS

*Keto Day*
Meal 1: 1/2 & 1/2 in coffee, whole egg, 5 egg whites, 1 oz cheddar, 1/2C spinach, Tabasco sauce, 4 strips bacon, 
Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, 2T mayo, 4 jalapeno slices, 1T sweet relish, 2t psyllium husk powder
Meal 3: Protein shake, 5g creatine 
Meal 4: Two 5 oz beef tenderloins, 3C baby spinach, 3 garlic stuffed olives, 6 jalapeno slices, 2T lite northern italian dressing w/basil & romano, 2t psyllium husk powder
Meal 5: almonds and 1/2C 2% cottage cheese

Fat: 114g 
Protein: 203g 
Carbs: 18g 
Fiber: 27g


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome numbers. 

 When I grow up I wanna bench as much as you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> When I grow up I wanna bench as much as you.


Thanks O.

You will! Just a matter of time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

In case you haven't noticed I'm not patient. 

I have no idea how you can eat cottage cheese, I can't stand that stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> In case you haven't noticed I'm not patient.
> 
> I have no idea how you can eat cottage cheese, I can't stand that stuff.


That reminds me!  Cottage cheese and some almonds, mmmmmm


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Sounds Gross



You have NO IDEA how good it is. It took me a long time to try it .. as soon as I did I WAS SOLD !! 



omerta2010 said:


> In case you haven't noticed I'm not patient.
> 
> I have no idea how you can eat cottage cheese, I can't stand that stuff.



Dont knock it til you try it


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Dont knock it til you try it


 
I have, mom used to love that stuff. 

Tomorrow is our turkey day, so hope JD will get to enjoy and not have to no carb it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Tomorrow is our turkey day, so hope JD will get to enjoy and not have to no carb it.


JD has a plump, juicy, rotisserie chicken all ready to go. No carbing it, but trust me I will enjoy. The only thing I am truly going to miss is pumpkin pie with a dollop of whipped cream


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

*11/24/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Cardio*
Meant to be a 5 minute warm up, turned into a 25 minute LISS.

*Deadlift*
warmup
230 x 3
260 x 3
295 x 6
Getting stronger!

*Walking Lunges*
+25's across gym width and back
3 rounds
Ouch, Jugs was right. Much harder than leg presses

*BB High Pull Snatch*
65 x 6
85 x 6
105 x 6
105 x 6
This is an experiment. First time trying, and concentrating on getting the form down.

*CG Pulldowns*
120 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 8

Decided to stop posting my day to day diet. You guys get the idea. I will continue to post daily macros. 

Fat: 128g 
Protein: 194g 
Carbs: 20g 
Fiber: 9g  oops


----------



## Curt James (Nov 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *11/23/2010*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> 
> ...



Fantastic menu and an incredible workout. 

Have a Happy Turkey Day, JD!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

FYI Pumpkin Pie is GROSS !! Healthy, lean bodies = HOT


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Enjoy your feast and have a great thanksgiving.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Fantastic menu and an incredible workout.
> 
> Have a Happy Turkey Day, JD!


You too Curt!



JennyB said:


> FYI Pumpkin Pie is GROSS !! Healthy, lean bodies = HOT


Pumpkin pie beats red velvet cupcakes anyday of the week! 



omerta2010 said:


> Enjoy your feast and have a great thanksgiving.


Have a great Thanksgiving with your family, and of course that beautiful pup!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 24, 2010)

Your sick JD ... seriously SICK .. you cannot even compare Red Velvet cupcakes with squash in lard pastry .. i dont think I can call you Pops anymore


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Your sick JD ... seriously SICK .. you cannot even compare Red Velvet cupcakes with squash in lard pastry .. i dont think I can call you Pops anymore


 
"squash in lard pastry", that was good 

Hey Jugs likes his Chips Ahoy, and I like my pumpkin pie.  Obviously you people up north have NO IDEA how to make a decent pumpkin pie.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2010)

*Thanksgiving Day!*

*HIIT Cardio*
Walk 2 minutes/Sprint 1 minute
6 sprints

Followed by 30 minutes LISS, HR 116-120

EAT


----------



## JennyB (Nov 25, 2010)

I just dont dig squash with whip cream .. it just doesnt work .. BUT pumpkin cheesecake is alright .. then again i am not really a desert girl


----------



## JennyB (Nov 25, 2010)

other than my cupcakes of course


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I just dont dig squash with whip cream .. it just doesnt work .. BUT pumpkin cheesecake is alright .. then again i am not really a desert girl


Even when not dieting, I'm not big into sweets either.  Occassional ice cream, candy bar, cake or pie.... But for me pumpkin pie is practically synonymous with Thanksgiving.  When I was a kid we would drive the 300 miles to Grandma's house, and she made a killer pumpkin custard pie!  So I developed this craving as a kid 

I think I'm going to start calling you cupcake, Cupcake!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Even when not dieting, I'm not big into sweets either. Occassional ice cream, candy bar, cake or pie.... But for me pumpkin pie is practically synonymous with Thanksgiving. When I was a kid we would drive the 300 miles to Grandma's house, and she made a killer pumpkin custard pie! So I developed this craving as a kid
> 
> I think I'm going to start calling you cupcake, Cupcake!


 

300miles?????? ive got on a plane to travel shorter distances then that, the US is huge!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> 300miles?????? ive got on a plane to travel shorter distances then that, the US is huge!


It's funny, I think you remember my Mom was British.  She used to say in England they talk in terms of 100s of miles, is the US  it's in terms of 1000s.

The opposite is true in history.  Here 200 years ago is a long time, in the UK it's more like 2000 years


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2010)

*11/26/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Standing Military Press*
warm up
115 x 3
135 x 3
150 x 6 (barely)
I have been nailing PRs on mil, but for some reason once I get to 150, I have trouble with balance and I struggle. Need to work on technique.

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
165 x 8
195 x 8
215 x 7
Really happy with the last set. 

*BB Rows/CG Bench Press SS*
115 x 12/135 x 12
135 x 12/155 x 12
155 x 12/175 x 10

The only reason I did a super was because I was in a hurry! I enjoyed the variety though.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice job on the pressing.


----------



## Marat (Nov 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/3/1*
> 
> *Standing Military Press*
> I have trouble with balance and I struggle. Need to work on technique.



hey, a 5/3/1 log. good stuff. 


Where in the lift are you struggling with the press? 
-Getting the bar off your shoulders? 
-Getting the bar passed your face? (it sounds like this one) 
-If you get it beyond your face, do you essentially always lockout or do you get stuck at the lockout as well?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Nice job on the pressing.


Thanks Greg



Marat said:


> Where in the lift are you struggling with the press?
> -Getting the bar off your shoulders?
> -Getting the bar passed your face? (it sounds like this one)
> -If you get it beyond your face, do you essentially always lockout or do you get stuck at the lockout as well?


It's weird.  Last week I did 140 x 9 no problem.  But for some reason 150 just seems to cross a threshold (I noticed this before), it's hard to get the bar moving.  I'd say trouble getting past my face.  I suspect maybe because it is 70% of my bodyweight???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2010)

*11/27/2010*

*Cardio*
30 minutes elliptical machine, HR 124-132

Was planning on doing front squat day, but a couple of guys decided to set up camp in the squat rack.  Decided to do cardio instead, and do that workout tomorrow.


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 27, 2010)

BTW how are you at keeping tightness throughout your body when you press?  I'm starting to think that this is a big issue for people who struggle with bench press and military press at the bottom of the lift.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Greg
> 
> It's weird.  Last week I did 140 x 9 no problem.  But for some reason 150 just seems to cross a threshold (I noticed this before), it's hard to get the bar moving.  I'd say trouble getting past my face.  I suspect maybe because it is 70% of my bodyweight???



Might also be because either the shoulder or the tricep is failing because one or the other is weaker...I might assume it's the tricep. I had a similar issue occur when I did went for a 205lb lift on the military, but couldnt get it passed the initial "past the face".


----------



## Curt James (Nov 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Standing Military Press*
> warm up
> 115 x 3
> 135 x 3
> ...



You can do it, JD!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2010)

JD strong as always and yeah course i remember your mums English we love are ex pats lol. 

Greg id be interested to hear more on this tightness issueyou refer to?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> BTW how are you at keeping tightness throughout your body when you press? I'm starting to think that this is a big issue for people who struggle with bench press and military press at the bottom of the lift.


I am very good at staying tight, at least on the bench. Not a bar bouncer, and I keep my shoulders down, and pinched together. Most people speed up and use momemtum to get that last rep, I actually pause, and slow down the rep and then explode off the bottom. Maybe on military I'm too loose. I'll focus on that next time.



juggernaut said:


> Might also be because either the shoulder or the tricep is failing because one or the other is weaker...I might assume it's the tricep. I had a similar issue occur when I did went for a 205lb lift on the military, but couldnt get it passed the initial "past the face".


I dunno. Just seems strange that adding 10 lbs to the bar feels more like 25 on the military.



Curt James said:


> You can do it, JD!


Hell yeah!



davegmb said:


> JD strong as always and yeah course i remember your mums English we love are ex pats lol.


She was 26 years old when she moved to the US, and here until she passed at 80.... but she was so proud to be British! Although she was an American citizen, she never considered herself to be an American because she was British by God . She was a true British lady in every way. 

For those of you who don't know, in England you never lose your citizenship. So although she left England years ago, she was still considered a British subject. She even received a small government pension once she reached retirement age. At least that's the way it used to be.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2010)

*11/28/2010*

*Carb Up Day*

Meal 1: 2 medium bananas, 1/2 scoop whey protein powder

Workout

Meal 2: PWO shake (scoop protein powder, 5g creatine mono)
Meal 3: 3 pancakes, 1 pat margarine, maple syrup (McDonald's)
Meal 4: garlic bagel with 2T sugar free Smuckers strawberry perserves, 1C Frosted Mini-Wheats, 1C skim milk

Meals 5 thru 7 coming up

*5/3/1*

*3/3/3 day*

*Front Squat*
warm up
125 x 3
145 x 3
160 x 10 *PR*

*SLDL*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6

*SHELC*
20
18
15

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2010)

A garlic bagel with jam??? That's wrong on every level dude...wtf?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2010)

Good thinking with the accessory work on hammies


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> A garlic bagel with jam??? That's wrong on every level dude...wtf?


What's wrong with that? The jam was 20 calories, 5 grams of carbs, no sugar.... I WAS going to have roasted potatoes that I was really craving, but while the oven was warming I had the taters on a piece of aluminum foil on the counter. A certain dog I know, decided to carb up with me and ate my fucking potatoes! You would think she would have left me a couple.... only a couple of crumbs left. So I improvised with the bagel and jam.



juggernaut said:


> Good thinking with the accessory work on hammies


I'm feelin it too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 28, 2010)

Meal 5:  6 oz spaghetti, meat sauce (4 oz 96% lean ground beef, 12 oz tomato & basil sauce), 2 pcs Texas Toast, shredded parmesan/romano cheese.

to come...

Meal 6:  2 servings oatmeal
Meal 7:  1C frosted mini-wheats, 1C skim milk

Totals
Carbs:  607g
Protein: 170g
Fat: 70g
Fiber: 39g


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2010)

dude, the dog meant well. He wanted to make sure the food wasnt spoiled or poisoned...fucking priceless! Is that the dog in the avi? Give us a picture of the potato eating pooch who's petulant personality processed the potatoes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes that's her in the avi. Last summer she 'saved' me from a Taco Bell Volcano burrito also  . You want pics? I got pics.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2010)

You're very lucky...those burritos can be very dangerous.

She's a beauty. Seriously.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Jugs.  I almost lost her to cancer, but she was a fighter and refused to leave me.  They did a maxillotomy and removed half of her upper jaw, and soft tissue going back to her eyesocket.   Hard to believe now by looking at her what she went thru.  

I'm not religious, but I thank the big guy everyday that he didn't take my girl away....


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 29, 2010)

She's a warrior...gotta love that!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

awwww she's so happy, you can't help but smile looking at those pics.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> awwww she's so happy, you can't help but smile looking at those pics.


Like you don't have one at home, probably sitting at your feet right now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2010)

*11/29/2010*

*Cardio Day*
Trying something different

*Javorek Barbell Complex #1*
Upright Row 
High Pull Snatch 
Behind the Head Squat Push Press 
Good Morning 
Bent Over Row

Done giant set style, 6 reps each no rest. 4 rounds, 90 second rest between each round. Sounds easy.... it wasn't 

*Treadmill*
35 minutes, HR 124-132 bpm

Fat: 137g
Protein: 202g
Carbs: 16g
Fiber: 26g


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Like you don't have one at home, probably sitting at your feet right now.


 
So true, and she always makes me smile. Golden's truely are awesome.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome workout cycle, looks like it would be an awesome workout. 

I think your about as low as you can go on the carb numbers unless you take out veggies.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 29, 2010)

davegmb said:


> 300miles?????? ive got on a plane to travel shorter distances then that, the US is huge!



Oh goodness .. you lazy Europeans! lol 



juggernaut said:


> A garlic bagel with jam??? That's wrong on every level dude...wtf?



I agree. Jam with garlic = barf !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Meal 5:  6 oz spaghetti, meat sauce (4 oz 96% lean ground beef, 12 oz tomato & basil sauce), 2 pcs Texas Toast, shredded parmesan/romano cheese.
> 
> to come...
> 
> ...



I would have to say that your carb up day this week was a little on the lame side  

OK Jugs journal is just filled with swearing and video game crap.
Daves journal is filled with tea 
You have turned my journal into a perv fest 
Now your journal is filled with sappy dog pics  
WTF IS GOING ON!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm blaming it on everybody's doing this low carb diet thing. 

And those aren't sappy dog pics, she's an awesome dog. Almost as cute as mine. 

These are much more intersting since mine is all numbers and training right now, and well it's kinda boring but I'll start rambling again soon.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Daves journal is filled with tea


 
She's right, i do LOVE a cup of TEA


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm blaming it on everybody's doing this low carb diet thing.
> 
> And those aren't sappy dog pics, she's an awesome dog. Almost as cute as mine.
> 
> These are much more intersting since mine is all numbers and training right now, and well it's kinda boring but I'll start rambling again soon.



Here's my bitch...she owns me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I agree. Jam with garlic = barf !!


It was tasty!!! Garlic on the outside, jam on the inside. Mmmmm



JennyB said:


> OK Jugs journal is just filled with swearing and video game crap.
> Daves journal is filled with tea
> You have turned my journal into a perv fest
> Now your journal is filled with sappy dog pics
> WTF IS GOING ON!!!


Sappy? What until you see the videos , and your journal needed some spicing up 



omerta2010 said:


> And those aren't sappy dog pics, she's an awesome dog. Almost as cute as mine.


 You tell her O! When I was married, it was no contest between the dog and my wife.... notice I am now divorced AND I got the dog. I got the better end of that deal! 


davegmb said:


> She's right, i do LOVE a cup of TEA


Tea rocks!



juggernaut said:


> Here's my bitch...she owns me.


She's cute Jugs. I think you, I and Omerta all need to chip in and get Jenny a dog


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2010)

She needs a pound dog. She needs to rescue one. I paid for my baby because I'm allergic to mostly everything. I wanted a Rottie but got Mia instead. she thinks she's a Rottie.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

All this talk about dogs... I just got an email this morning from good friends telling me they had to euthanize their poor little Yorky. They were the ones who bred my golden...

They rescued this dog from a puppy mill in Lancaster County, PA. She had been beaten, was malnourished, and in severe need of medical attention. At least the asshole got 3 months in jail. They gave all the love and attention you could imagine to Nellie, and spent a ton of money trying to nurse her back to health. She developed allergies to practically everything, and while they were able to get it under control for close to 2 years, the vaccines finally stopped working and they had to make that tough decision. These are really great people and I feel so bad for them, they are devastated.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Here's my bitch...she owns me.


 
She's cute. 

JD - Sorry to hear about your friends pup, maybe they need a new puppy for christmas. 

At my old gym we had a lady who trained search and rescue dogs, and every morning she'd bring her Golden in and it would just sit by her at attention watching everybody and everything while she did her workout. It was very impressive, we should get Jenny one like that so she wouldn't have an excuse to not hit the gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2010)

Goldens are quite possibly the most beautiful breed ever. They have the best charm and smile I've seen on dogs.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm blaming it on everybody's doing this low carb diet thing.
> 
> And those aren't sappy dog pics, she's an awesome dog. Almost as cute as mine.
> 
> These are much more intersting since mine is all numbers and training right now, and well it's kinda boring but I'll start rambling again soon.


 
I have more energy and wit on this "low carb thing" .. I call it the "fat-abulous diet" ... I like your journal ... we need balance here .. either all perved up .. all sappy .. or all numbers .. 



davegmb said:


> She's right, i do LOVE a cup of TEA


 
Now thats some great tea art  



juggernaut said:


> Here's my bitch...she owns me.


 
We know that !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> It was tasty!!! Garlic on the outside, jam on the inside. Mmmmm
> 
> Sappy? What until you see the videos , and your journal needed some spicing up
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry were you speaking  WATCH OUT I am feisty today !!



juggernaut said:


> She needs a pound dog. She needs to rescue one. I paid for my baby because I'm allergic to mostly everything. I wanted a Rottie but got Mia instead. she thinks she's a Rottie.


 
No I DO NOT need a dog! I use to have one but at this point in my life .. being single .. NO DOGS for me .. When i am not and i am married .. perhaps .. But I have enough "dogs" to play with now !! ROUGH ROUGH !!



omerta2010 said:


> At my old gym we had a lady who trained search and rescue dogs, and every morning she'd bring her Golden in and it would just sit by her at attention watching everybody and everything while she did her workout. It was very impressive, we should get Jenny one like that so she wouldn't have an excuse to not hit the gym.


 
Do I ever use an excuse NOT to go to the gym? I have one .. but rarely use it . lol . I dont think that they allow dogs in my gym either .. unless I play blind that is .. and then I wouldnt be able to look at all the meat


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

oh and one more thing .. dogs have too much hair .. i dont like any breeds that dont shed .. so unless there is a perma vaccum on its back .. it aint happening!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 30, 2010)

Mia doesnt shed. Nuff said.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> .. unless I play blind that is .. and then I wouldnt be able to look at all the meat


 
Hey you'd get to put on the shades, and never be busted for perving out. I think your onto something here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> JD - Sorry to hear about your friends pup, maybe they need a new puppy for christmas.


They have two Goldens, one is Shelby's mom. The Yorky was their 'special' pup because of what she endured by the hands of humans, and how she bounced back to love people.



juggernaut said:


> Goldens are quite possibly the most beautiful breed ever. They have the best charm and smile I've seen on dogs.


... and they shed like mad . At least the long hair is easy to vaccum up.



JennyB said:


> I am sorry were you speaking  WATCH OUT I am feisty today !!


No shit! You are feisty today 



JennyB said:


> Do I ever use an excuse NOT to go to the gym? I have one .. but rarely use it .


Is it the 'goddamn little friend' you were telling me about?



omerta2010 said:


> Hey you'd get to put on the shades, and never be busted for perving out. I think your onto something here.


I LIKE IT!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

*11/30/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
warm up
200 x 5
230 x 3
255 x 4

*HS Incline Press*
190 x 10
240 x 10
300 x 12

*DB Incline Press*
75's x 15
85's x 12

Having problems with my right shoulder, mainly doing overhead presses.  Eased into doing inclines.  May not do militaries for a bit, don't want to fuck up my shoulder.

*CG Pushups*
32
24

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine, 30 minutes, HR 129-132

Fat: 150g
Carbs: 17g
Protein: 206g
Fiber: 27g


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Now is the perfect time for you to replace the militaries with the corner press since they are the new "cool" exercise.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Mia doesnt shed. Nuff said.



Yah but she is a little skranky ass yapper 



omerta2010 said:


> Hey you'd get to put on the shades, and never be busted for perving out. I think your onto something here.



I perv out loud and dont care .. I actually usually tell someone what I am looking at if I am perving .. dont know if that makes it better or worse 



JerseyDevil said:


> No shit! You are feisty today
> 
> Is it the 'goddamn little friend' you were telling me about?
> 
> I LIKE IT!



Its the carbs that are still in me. lol. No not that friend .. more like if I am doing other types of exercise 



omerta2010 said:


> Now is the perfect time for you to replace the militaries with the corner press since they are the new "cool" exercise.



YEAH Pops all the cool kids are doing it


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

200lbs warm up im depressed now lol

My right shoulder has strated to play up recently too, left feels alot stronger which is weird because im right handed!!! however, i am a weirdo cos im left footed too lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Now is the perfect time for you to replace the militaries with the corner press since they are the new "cool" exercise.


I was planning on trying those, not sure if that is going to work either.  That position is where it hurts most, but I will go light and give'er a shot



JennyB said:


> I perv out loud and dont care .. I actually usually tell someone what I am looking at if I am perving .. dont know if that makes it better or worse


If us guys tried that, we would get arrested! 



davegmb said:


> My right shoulder has strated to play up recently too, left feels alot stronger which is weird because im right handed!!! however, i am a weirdo cos im left footed too lol.


Shoulder injuries suck.  I had one years ago that took months to heal, mainly because I wouldn't rest it.  I am older and wiser now.... well older anyway


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Now is the perfect time for you to replace the militaries with the corner press since they are the new "cool" exercise.



The reason for them being the cool new exercise is because it allows a pressing motion that some people cant press above their heads because of abuse to the RC area.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> The reason for them being the cool new exercise is because it allows a pressing motion that some people cant press above their heads because of abuse to the RC area.


 
Which is exactly my problem.  

The military presses stress it just enough for me so I finish right when the pain is about to start. Then doing the corner presses allows me to get the added pressing in.


----------



## will2gain (Dec 1, 2010)

Dam nice workouts/lifts man.  Great log


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 1, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Which is exactly my problem.
> 
> The military presses stress it just enough for me so I finish right when the pain is about to start. Then doing the corner presses allows me to get the added pressing in.



Why not make the corner press the starter with 5x5-8 and then accessory work?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2010)

will2gain said:


> Dam nice workouts/lifts man. Great log


Thanks will, hope you like it here on IM.  A lot of great and knowledgable people here.



juggernaut said:


> Why not make the corner press the starter with 5x5-8 and then accessory work?


That's what I'm going to try tomorrow, and see how it goes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 2, 2010)

*12/2/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlift*
warm up
245 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 5* (spreadsheet came up with 308, so wtf?)
*Not a PR, but a current PR. CPR?

*Wide Chins*
bw x 7
bw x 6
bw x 6

*Walking Lunges*
+25's across gym width and back
3 rounds
Thanks Jugs, I have a love/hate thing going with these!

*Hanging Leg Raises*
12
12
12

*HIIT Cardio*
2 minute walk, 1 minute sprint
5 rounds
I am one of the few who LIKES cardio.... but HIIT sucks!

*Job Update*
You guys have probably been wondering since I haven't mentioned this. There is a reason for that. I started thinking I was jinxing myself by making positive posts about job interviews, that later crashed and burned.

Good Prospect #1
I finally got a second interview with this company, after a very good first interview. It was a phone interview and this is the person whom I will be working with remotely. It went GREAT. We really hit it off well, and I KNOW I impressed him with my background and knowledge. We discovered we both love college football and the last 10 minutes of the conversation was talking about the BCS, lol. At the end he said he was very impressed with me and I came highly recommended. Alas, he is not the decision maker. A week went by, so I called my contact at the company and just asked "So when do you expect to be making a decision". Now this is a person who has always sounded encouraging, and her reply was "I really don't have any idea... we will let you know". WTF? 2 months, 1 face to face, 1 phone interview.... and all I get is 'I have no idea'...

Good Prospect #2
This is the one that has been dragging since August. Had a phone interview with the HR person. 6 weeks later they set up a phone interview with the inside sales manager, and he told me I was the first interview, and he had 6 other people. They would bring back 2-3 people for an on site interview. I got the call 2 weeks later, I must have done good! So I went in yesterday.... SEVEN, count'em... SEVEN different people interviewed me, and it took over 3 HOURS. I felt like a Korean hooker. I've learned to temper my enthusiam, but I KNOW I handled myself well. But who knows.

Is it me, or is all this ridiculous?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

Unfortunately with so many people looking for work now days, companies can be picky and take as long as they want looking and deciding on who they want to hire. I know we've been doing that lately.

Personal experience long 3 -6hr interviews usually in the end come through. But I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Nice deads.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Personal experience long 3 -6hr interviews usually in the end come through. But I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Nice deads.


Thanks for the encouragement my friend!  

I don't think I'm too far away from 385, but when I get there I'm sure you'll be at 425, lol.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

*12/3/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Corner Presses*
bar + 25 x 10/10
bar + 50 x 8/8
bar + 75 x 8/8
bar + 95 x 6/6
Feeling this, and as everyone has said, nice movement! Harder then I thought.

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
165 x 8
195 x 10
195 x 9
After the corner presses, my right shoulder really ached. Manned up and did the inclines for today's workout, but this proves to me I need to stop all overhead and incline pressing for at least a couple of weeks. Flat bench seems fine, and even DB incline on a low incline is ok. Pretty sure it is not rotator cuff, just an area in the front delt that got strained. 

*BB Rows*
135 x 12
155 x 12
155 x 12

*Rope Pushdowns*
30 x 20
40 x 16
50 x 12
Normally do CG Bench here, decided to rest shoulder and do a taboo isolation exercise


----------



## davegmb (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice corner presses, they were heavy.

I feel for you on the job front, must be so frustrating


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/3/2010*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> 
> ...


 
 I like the having to keep the core solid as well. Great numbers though. And I fell into the trap of thinking they looked easy to.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 3, 2010)

CRUSHem Pops !!! 95lbs plus the bar is huge!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 4, 2010)

Kill it dead.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 4, 2010)

Man..............you are rocking out in here


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

Have a good weekend. 

Give Shelby a few pets from us.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 4, 2010)

^ dirty talk ^ no petting going on in here


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ dirty talk ^ no petting going on in here


 I could make a cute comment here, but Pops is going to be good


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Have a good weekend.
> 
> Give Shelby a few pets from us.


Thanks O, and do the same


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2010)

*12/4/2010*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 45 minutes, HR 122-132
Hour long walk in the park...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2010)

Carb up day! Woo hoo. Mmmmm... sugar. 

Morning will look like this: 

Meal 1: 2 medium bananas, 1C pineapple chunks, 8 oz glass of cran-pomegranate juice, pre-workout shake - 1/2 scoop whey protein powder, 1/4C skim milk, 5g creatine mono

Meal 2: PWO shake, 2 scoops whey protein powder, 1C skim milk

Meal 3: 3 pancakes, maple syrup, 1 pat magarine

Update to follow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 5, 2010)

*12/5/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squat*
warm up
135 x 5
155 x 3
*170 x 10 PR*

*SLDL*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6

*SHELC*
15
13
10

*Hyperextensions*
15
15
15
No added weight this week, low back was feelin it


*CARB UP DAY!*

*Meal 1:* 2 medium bananas, 1C pineapple chunks, 8 oz glass of cran-pomegranate juice, pre-workout shake - 1/2 scoop whey protein powder, 1/4C skim milk, 5g creatine mono
*Workout*
*Meal 2:* PWO shake, 2 scoops whey protein powder, 1.5C skim milk
*Meal 3:* 3 pancakes, maple syrup, 1 pat magarine
*Meal 4:* Six potato wedges, 4T ketchup, two unfrosted strawberry Pop-Tarts
*Meal 5:* 6 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 1 pc Texas Toast, 3T parmesan/romano grated cheese, 2 glasses cabernet sauvignon red wine 
*Meal 6:* 2C frosted mini-wheats, 2C skim milk

Totals
Kcal: 4413 calories
Carbs: 689g 
Protein: 168g
Fat: 77g
Fiber: 33g

Weight: 208.2 lbs


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 6, 2010)

Ease off the fruit and put some starchy carbs in there like bagels, white rice and white bread. The processed carb-rich foods actually work better in this instance.
Also, are you doing front/side/back profile shots to see where you're losing fat? You should do at least bi-weekly or monthly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Ease off the fruit and put some starchy carbs in there like bagels, white rice and white bread. The processed carb-rich foods actually work better in this instance.
> Also, are you doing front/side/back profile shots to see where you're losing fat? You should do at least bi-weekly or monthly.


Will do Captain!

That is a good idea. I've been relying on skinfold measurements, but a visual would be nice. So far, it is coming off in the places I need most....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 6, 2010)

*12/6/2010*

*HIIT Cardio*
warm up 5 minutes
1 minute sprint/2 minute walk, 5 rounds - 15 minutes
Treadmill - 35 minutes, HR 120

Weight: 211.6 lbs (+3.4 lbs after carb up)


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Will do Captain!
> 
> That is a good idea. I've been relying on skinfold measurements, but a visual would be nice. So far, it is coming off in the places I need most....



Good! Keep it coming.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 7, 2010)

*12/7/2010*

*5/3/1 Deload Week*

*Bench Press*
warm up
165 x 5
180 x 5
195 x 16

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
240 x 10
240 x 10
240 x 10

*CG Bench Press*
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10

*CG Push Ups*
30
30

Shoulder is still bothering me.  Now flat presses are affected so.  Went to the doc yesterday for a routine visit and asked him about it.  He thinks it is just a strain in the side delt, and doubts it is rotator cuff related, so that is good news. He said to not workout for at least 2 weeks.... yeah right.  But after today, I think I do need to eliminate all pressing movements.  Really sucks since I am doing a cut!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine doesnt seem to bother me on the shoulder pressing movements, feel it more on the bench press? no idea what that means but just hoping it goes away soon.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/7/2010*
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder is still bothering me.  Now flat presses are affected so.  Went to the doc yesterday for a routine visit and asked him about it.  He thinks it is just a strain in the side delt, and doubts it is rotator cuff related, so that is good news. He said to not workout for at least 2 weeks.... yeah right.  But after today, I think I do need to eliminate all pressing movements.  Really sucks since I am doing a cut!



When's the last time you actually laid off the weights for a full week? Not counting a deload week here.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 8, 2010)

On deload week I think you're only supposed to do 3x5.  The last set isn't supposed to be an all out rep set, you're supposed to rest.

Good work on the front squats.  How is your flexibility?  Are you still using the cross grip?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Mine doesnt seem to bother me on the shoulder pressing movements, feel it more on the bench press? no idea what that means but just hoping it goes away soon.


The shoulder is a complex piece of work. Rotator cuff, and three heads that tie into the pecs and triceps. Any number of different injuries can happen which will have different symptoms.



juggernaut said:


> When's the last time you actually laid off the weights for a full week? Not counting a deload week here.


FUCK YOU! , probably the last time I was injured. 



gtbmed said:


> On deload week I think you're only supposed to do 3x5. The last set isn't supposed to be an all out rep set, you're supposed to rest.
> 
> Good work on the front squats. How is your flexibility? Are you still using the cross grip?


I know.... Busted! Couldn't resist because I am feeling strong as hell, and figured it was one friggin set.

On front squats I am using the Poliquin wrist strap method suggested by Built. Works GREAT!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 8, 2010)

*12/8/2010*

*5/3/1 *

*Deload Week*
Had to do everything in reverse, while not planned, felt like a great wo.

*LISS Cardio*
50 minutes, pace 3.8-4.4 mph, HR 89-110

*Wide Chins*
bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 6

*Walking Lunges*
across the gym width and back
x 3

*Face Pulls*
90 x 15
110 x 12
110 x 12

*Deadlifts*
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> FUCK YOU! , probably the last time I was injured.



Pops, it might be a good time to just take 2 weeks off and just do some javorek complexes a few times a week or tabata training. Just for healing's sake.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2010)

There is only one person that can call me Pops, and she is way better looking than you! 

Yeah, that would be the wise thing to do.  I will finish deload week and see how it feels.  Push and lower body is fine, so I may do a week focusing on that and cardio.  Actually it was the Javorek complex #1 that made my shoulder cry uncle.  I really liked those btw, will continue once healed up.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> There is only one person that can call me Pops, and she is way better looking than you!
> 
> Yeah, that would be the wise thing to do.  I will finish deload week and see how it feels.  Push and lower body is fine, so I may do a week focusing on that and cardio.  Actually it was the Javorek complex #1 that made my shoulder cry uncle.  I really liked those btw, will continue once healed up.



fine call me jigglenuts. 

so do  acomplex like this:

row
RDL
man-maker with a step lunge and no shoulder press, but keep the weight held like a suitcase

Do for sets of 4-5, 6-8 reps each.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2010)

Will give it a try Jigs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2010)

*12/9/2010*

*HIIT Cardio*
5 minute warm up
1 minute sprint/2 minute walk for 5 rounds in 15 minutes
LISS cardio, 35 minutes, HR 120-122

The HIIT is whipping my ass into shape.  My resting heart rate, and on cardio machines is steadily coming down.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/7/2010*
> Shoulder is still bothering me. Now flat presses are affected so. Went to the doc yesterday for a routine visit and asked him about it. He thinks it is just a strain in the side delt, and doubts it is rotator cuff related, so that is good news. He said to not workout for at least 2 weeks.... yeah right. But after today, I think I do need to eliminate all pressing movements. Really sucks since I am doing a cut!


 Welcome to my world, pops...

Hopefully, yours doesn't last as long as mine.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like the pops thing is catching JD lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Welcome to my world, pops...
> 
> Hopefully, yours doesn't last as long as mine.


Honestly, most of us that have or had chronic shoulder problems was because we kept trying to lift, when we should have rested.  Learned my lesson. Moist heat and Aleve is a wonderful thing.  I can't even feel the hurt right now, but I am going to give it some time and focus on pull, lower body, and cardio.



davegmb said:


> Looks like the pops thing is catching JD lol


Well crap, I am turning 55 in exactly 2 weeks...All gifts and donations will be accepted


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2010)

*12/10/2010*

*Deload Week*

Today was to be military day....  Overhead pressing has been delayed until further notice 

*Complex (giant set style)*
BB row, 135 x 8
RDL, 135 x 8
Man Makers (lunge, instead of press), 35's x 8 reps
5 rounds, 90 second rest between rounds
Sounds easy huh?  I was breathing like a wild banshee after this!   (Thanks Jugs, great suggestion)

*Chins*
bw x 7
bw x 6
bw x 5

*Rear Delt Machine*
85 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well crap, I am turning 55 in exactly 2 weeks...All gifts and donations will be accepted


hmmm...I think they have a Denny's card...and it gets bonus points if you eat by 4:30....


two weeks? Hmmmm.... the year is over in about two weeks...are you...Old Man Time, himself? 

I've been popping advil/allieve for a few days now...but its for my ankle...landed wrong the other day, twisted the crap out of it. BUt, I have this cool swaggering...limp right now though...very pimp-tastic!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> There is only one person that can call me Pops, and she is way better looking than you! .


 
*Sergeant Major Basil Plumley*: If any of you sons of bitches calls me grandpa, I'll kill you. 
-- We Were Soldiers


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hmmm...I think they have a Denny's card...and it gets bonus points if you eat by 4:30....
> 
> 
> two weeks? Hmmmm.... the year is over in about two weeks...are you...Old Man Time, himself?


In Ohio they give you a "Golden Buckeye Card" when you turn 55, most restaurants give you a 5-10% discount! I used to laugh at that, but I could use a Golden Buckeye card these days, lol

My bday is Christmas Eve.  Yes, I was a gift to the world.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> *Sergeant Major Basil Plumley*: If any of you sons of bitches calls me grandpa, I'll kill you.


Exactly!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2010)

'morning, bud!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2010)

*12/11/2010*

*Cardio Day*
Elliptical machine, level 10, 30 minutes, HR 120-130


----------



## davegmb (Dec 11, 2010)

JD who is you NFL team, i went in a Fantasy american football team with my brother in law from new jersey and i finished 8 and 5 haha did my best but not bad for first timer haha. My brother in law is a big Giant and Yankees fan!!!! Think thats right anyway, should read 8 losses and 5 wins is that right?????????


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Philadelphia Eagles, and Philadelphia Phillies! Tell your bro-in-law his Giants are going down! Both the Giants and the Eagles are 8 and 4....

Come baseball season, not so sure about the Yankees , but the Phillies rock!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 12, 2010)

*12/12/2010*

*Deload Week*

*Front Squats*
95 x 5
105 x 5
120 x 5
135 x 5

*SLDL*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8

*Hypers*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 15

*SHELC*
10
10
10

*Carb Up Day!*

*Meal 1: *Two bagels, 1 pat butter, 4T strawberry jam, two medium bananas
*Meal 2: *3 pancakes, maple syrup, 1 pat butter
*Meal 3: *1/2 scoop whey protein powder, 1/4C skim milk
*Workout*
*Meal 4:* PWO 1-1/2 scoops whey protein powder, 3/4C skim milk, 5g creatine
*Meal 5:* Wendy's large chili, 4 saltine crackers, hot sauce 
*Meal 6: *6 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 2 pcs garlic toast, 3T shredded parmesan/romano cheese, tabasco sauce, two glasses cabernet sauvignon
*Meal 7:* Two Strawberry unfrosted Pop-Tarts

Totals
Kcal: 4415 calories
Carbs: 660g 
Protein: 173g
Fat: 84g
Fiber: 48g (holy crap.... literally!)

Weight this morning: 207.2 lbs


----------



## JennyB (Dec 12, 2010)

Unfrosted pop tarts? THAT is NOOOO fun at all  

Hi Pops


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Unfrosted pop tarts? THAT is NOOOO fun at all
> 
> Hi Pops


Hey Sweetpea! 

I've never liked the 'frosted' ones


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I've never liked the 'frosted' ones


 
I always knew there was something wrong with you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I always knew there was something wrong with you.


I resemble that remark.  Dude you never sent me your addy on FB.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 13, 2010)

*12/13/2010*

*HIIT Cardio*
5 minute warm up
1 minute sprint/2 minute walk, 5 rounds - 15 minutes
LISS cardio, 25 minutes, HR 128-120

Shoulder is feeling much better, but going to give it another week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here hold this. ---> Cardio Queen Ribbon 

j/k, glad the shoulder is feeling better.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the shoulder.  That sucks.  Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 13, 2010)

I know this is not what you want to hear, but that shoulder will probably heal faster if you ate at maintenance calories for a few weeks.

It's good to hear it's not RC related - I've had some problems there due to volleyball and baseball but with enough prehab and conditioning you can minimize your problems with shoulders.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I know this is not what you want to hear, but that shoulder will probably heal faster if you ate at maintenance calories for a few weeks.
> 
> It's good to hear it's not RC related - I've had some problems there due to volleyball and baseball but with enough prehab and conditioning you can minimize your problems with shoulders.



Problem is he's in a very structured cut. I agree with some active recovery, but he'd need to consider doing it with the structure he's on now. It can certainly be done, but, there's no need for a massive carbup if the environment doesnt dictate it. I'd recommend he brings his fat higher and protein a bit higher just to create a repairable environment.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Here hold this. ---> Cardio Queen Ribbon
> 
> j/k, glad the shoulder is feeling better.


Hey I'm digging the HIIT cardio!  Really getting me conditioned....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Sorry to hear about the shoulder. That sucks. Hope it heals quickly.


Hi Island Girl.  Injuries are just part of the game I guess.  I noticed you have some elbow pain.  I have arthritis in both elbows, that I have to work around when it flares up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> I know this is not what you want to hear, but that shoulder will probably heal faster if you ate at maintenance calories for a few weeks.


 


juggernaut said:


> I'd recommend he brings his fat higher and protein a bit higher just to create a repairable environment.


I think the shoulder will be ready for flat bench pressing in the next week, but I still am going to avoid incline and overhead pressing for a while.  I did up my fats, but I need to work on upping protein some more.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

*12/14/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
bar x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
180 x 5
210 x 5
235 x 7
Ok tested the shoulder for flat bench and it felt good, so I continued.  Flat bench has never bothered it much.  Inclines, militaries and side laterals are the worst offenders.  Strength is still decent, especially considering this is the lightest I have been in quite some time.  

*DB Tri Extensions *
25's x 15
30's x 12
35's x 12
40's x 12

*Pushups *
bw x 42

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15

*Face Pulls*
85 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

Trying to reduce the volume on the shoulder, so used movements that do not affect it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

are you the brett favre of IM ?

So what's up with your phillies I just heard they were thinking about lee on the way home last night, and by this morning they already had him.

So what next year's NL championship game 7: Giants - Philies 27 innings both going through 3 starters each and ending with somebody winning 1-0 on an error?

Do have a training question on the face pulls, what body part do you feel them the most? I can't figure out if they are more of a back or rear delt or what.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh pleassse!  I ain't retiring anytime soon 

Lee didn't want to play for the 'best team money can buy", Texas summer heat was too oppressive, him and his wife really enjoyed being in Philly in 2009 (imagine that), and Lee wanted to play in a league where pitchers can bat.  He said in the AL you are just a pitcher, in the NL you are a baseball player.  I love this guy.

Face pulls work the rear delts, traps and rhomboids.  I started doing these after 10 hours of sitting at a PC at work, then coming home and updating IM and FB, and answering email!  Probably should do them more then once a week.  Do them slow, and hold for 1-2 seconds during contraction.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Face pulls work the rear delts, traps and rhomboids. I started doing these after 10 hours of sitting at a PC at work, then coming home and updating IM and FB, and answering email! Probably should do them more then once a week. Do them slow, and hold for 1-2 seconds during contraction.


 
Not often somebody goes back to the place that traded them away. But tell you what if they stay healthy they are going to kick some major ass again this year.

Next week I think I'll switch out the reverse incline's that I do for the rear delts and put in the facepulls.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

Has all the snow reached you yet?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Has all the snow reached you yet?


Shhhhhhhh!!!!!!

No snow yet...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 14, 2010)

^^^^ I don't want any snow ever!

Well, I'd welcome it if it just didn't fall on my car or on the roads. _Fair request? 
_ 
235 X 7 on flat bench without pain?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think the shoulder will be ready for flat bench pressing in the next week, but I still am going to avoid incline and overhead pressing for a while.  I did up my fats, but I need to work on upping protein some more.


How long has the injury been around for? Be very careful; just because "it's feeling better" doesnt necessarily mean it is fully healed. Go light weight & higher reps for first and dont get ambitious for a good two to four weeks.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking good JD, the shoulder feeling better then


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 15, 2010)

*12/15/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
215 x 5
250 x 5
285 x 9

*Wide Chins*
8
7
6
5

*Walking Lunges*
+25's across gym and back
3 rounds

*Resista Ball Crunches*
25
20
18


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

So the wide chins doesn't aggrivate your shoulder?


----------



## JennyB (Dec 15, 2010)

POPS just likes to whine .. i really dont even think that he has injuries .. or soreness .. come on pops MAN UP  .. brat is just popping in to say hello and cause some trouble before i pass out from exhaustion!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hi Island Girl. Injuries are just part of the game I guess. I noticed you have some elbow pain. I have arthritis in both elbows, that I have to work around when it flares up.


 
Yes you are sooo correct on that one!  Yeah, I'm deaing with some horrible tendonitis.  Actually today has been good.  I hope it continues for shoulders and tri's on Friday!  Do you use anything for it?  I just started on IronMagLabs FlexRx and I'm still using Need2 skeletal balm which helps.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 16, 2010)

My worry is JD, im suffering shoulder pain and im only 30 years old where as you are.................well, older should we say lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So the wide chins doesn't aggrivate your shoulder?


Nope. It really is an odd injury, very specific. I feel it raising my arm from the side (side lateral style), no weight! Front raise, no problem.



JennyB said:


> POPS just likes to whine .. i really dont even think that he has injuries .. or soreness .. come on pops MAN UP  .. brat is just popping in to say hello and cause some trouble before i pass out from exhaustion!


Don't make me come over there Sweetpea!



IslandGirl said:


> Yes you are sooo correct on that one! Yeah, I'm deaing with some horrible tendonitis. Actually today has been good. I hope it continues for shoulders and tri's on Friday! Do you use anything for it? I just started on IronMagLabs FlexRx and I'm still using Need2 skeletal balm which helps.


Plenty of fish oil and glucosamine chondroitin. Hope you heal soon!



davegmb said:


> My worry is JD, im suffering shoulder pain and im only 30 years old where as you are.................well, older should we say lol


Aches and pains are part of the game. You do have to know when to just stop and rest, and I think most of us aren't very good at that!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 16, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Yes you are sooo correct on that one!  Yeah, I'm deaing with some horrible tendonitis.  Actually today has been good.  I hope it continues for shoulders and tri's on Friday!  Do you use anything for it?  I just started on IronMagLabs FlexRx and I'm still using Need2 skeletal balm which helps.



Fish oil. Helps with inflammation.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Fish oil. Helps with inflammation.


 
maybe that's why the dull ache I used to get in my knee's has gone away. I've been taking about 5-6G a day.

I have never been able to tell the diff with the glucosamine chondroitin so haven't taken that since july.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 16, 2010)

Im not scared of you Pops.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you beleive the nerve of Vick wanting a dog and it getting news time.  What the hell was he thinking even mentioning it.
Michael Vick says he would like a pet dog; anger follows - NFL - SI.com


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Im not scared of you Pops.


It's a good thing I like you .  Hard to kick your ass when you are 2500 miles away!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

*12/16/2010*

*Cardio*
Run 12 minutes
Walk brisk pace 30 minutes
Walk moderate pace 8 minutes
HR 120-155

*Weighted Crunches*
+25 x 12
+25 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Can you beleive the nerve of Vick wanting a dog and it getting news time. What the hell was he thinking even mentioning it.
> Michael Vick says he would like a pet dog; anger follows - NFL - SI.com


I am so torn on this one. A year ago I wouldn't have dreamed of standing up for Michael Vick. But I have to go against the grain on this one. That interview aired here like 3 weeks ago to no backlash, but now it has become national media attention. The interviewer asked Vick if he ever wanted to have a dog, and he said definitely. It wasn't Vick who brought it up. His daughters have been begging him for one and he had to explain why they couldn't have one until after his parole ended. The interviewer again asked, what kind of dog would you get. He said a cute one, maybe a Yorkie.

Again, I hate defending someone who could kill dogs like that, and you KNOW how much I love Shelby. But keep in mind in southern Virginia, and in many southern states dog fighting is rampant, many getting starting in their early teens, including Vick. Before 2000 most southern states considered it a misdemeanor. Luckily in Virginia (my home state) it was a felony. Even then in the past law enforcement looked the other way. Pitbulls were bred in Ireland to be fighting dogs, and that tradition carried over here in the good ole boy south.

That said, I will get the wrath of the gun toting, NRA crowd on me for this statement. How is hunting deer any different? Do you think the hunters have any compassion for the young deer they just slaughered? As they are gutting the deer do they feel just a little bit guilty for killing a magnificient animal? Oh, that's right. They are going to use it for food. Made sense when a man had to put food on the table at the turn of the century.

That is the difference a friend of mine used between Vick's dog fighting and deer hunters. My response was "so you would have felt better if Vick ate the dogs after murdering them". She looked at me with a blank stare.

I am sorry but this society is so full of double, triple and even quadriple standards. The positive that has happened is after the Vick indictment most states made dog fighting a felony and others are now strictly enforcing the laws. 

I heard a speech Vick made to high school kids here in Philly, which was NOT part of his parole requirement. A commitment he made to the SPCA, and this was one of many. You could hear a pin drop, and he put it all out there. He said things that may hurt him in the future, but he was owning up, no excuses. It impressed me. He could be faking, he could be in damage control mode, but my gut feeling is... I don't think so. If he is, then he should win a Oscar nomination for Best Actor and I seriously doubt Vick is a good actor.

O I used you post as a forum, ... Sorry, just wanted to say that.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 16, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Plenty of fish oil and glucosamine chondroitin. Hope you heal soon!


 


juggernaut said:


> Fish oil. Helps with inflammation.


 
I am taking fish oil too.  Thanks guys!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

The fact he didn't bring it up does make it feel not as "fake" and that's the part everybody even espn leaves out.

I understand your point about comparing it to deer hunting. For me it's the fact that dogs and cats have at least what seems like compassion and feeling and wanting to play and be around people and that puts them into a different category for me. 

And yes like you said pitbulls were fighting dogs in Ireland, but here that is illegal. Vick knew it was illegal but did it anyway, it would be interesting to know if back in those days they were as brutal and vicious if the dog's lost a fight.

I don't know, I guess I just think it's way to soon for everybody to be in the bandwagon that he "changed his life". He's 2 yrs out of prison and having one of the best year's he's ever had while being hand held and everybody watching over his shoulder to keep him straight. Next year he'll probably sign a big contract and alot of the pressure will be off, then we'll see if he keeps up his "changed" lifestyle. Over time when everybody isn't watching over his shoulder (remember he talks to tony dungy all the time to stay on the right) I think then we'll see how much is true. And then I'd probably be more inclined to beleive it's long term.

Just my feelings on it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

woah you journal got serious for a minute. we need some jenny pix


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> The fact he didn't bring it up does make it feel not as "fake" and that's the part everybody even espn leaves out.
> 
> I understand your point about comparing it to deer hunting. For me it's the fact that dogs and cats have at least what seems like compassion and feeling and wanting to play and be around people and that puts them into a different category for me.
> 
> ...


Points well taken buddy... My point being Michael Vick impressed me, enuf said.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> woah you journal got serious for a minute. we need some jenny pix


Oh yeah.... Jenny will call us turkey brains, and move on. Gotta love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2010)

hey JD! Nice bench the other day for haveing had shoulder pain. I'm gonna go order the fish oil...seems like it could help.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Have a great weekend, hopefully the snow goes around the north of you.

The whole state is supposed to have a week long storm here in cali. Started raining about an hour ago and nobody knows when it's going to stop.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 17, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> It's a good thing I like you .  Hard to kick your ass when you are 2500 miles away!



You wouldnt dare .. regardless of how far I am  Got the card today .. LOVE IT  thanks Pops!



omerta2010 said:


> woah you journal got serious for a minute. we need some jenny pix



O is my pimp .. gotta love him  



JerseyDevil said:


> Oh yeah.... Jenny will call us turkey brains, and move on. Gotta love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Move on turkey brain


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 17, 2010)

*12/17/2010*

Interesting workout for me today.  Nursing the shoulder, so I did some active recovery along with testing.  I felt it during and after the set, but once the workout was over, shoulder felt great.  I am taking this as a very good sign.

*5/3/1 (Active recovery*)

*Corner Press*
OB x 12/12
OB + 10 x 12/12
OB + 25 x 12/12

*One Arm DB Press*
15 x 12/12 (stop laughing)
20 x 12/12
25 x 12/12

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10

*Chins*
bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 6


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I could never do standing military presses.   They hurt my lower back so bad!  Maybe I'm not doing it correctly...but oh wells.  

Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> I could never do standing military presses.   They hurt my lower back so bad!  Maybe I'm not doing it correctly...but oh wells.
> 
> Have an awesome weekend!


hey IG, there's a great way to know that you're performing them properly; when you raise and lock out the arms during the press, be sure your biceps are next to your ears. It helps to keep your back straight and your core tight. MP are a great core exercise too!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/17/2010*
> 
> Interesting workout for me today.  Nursing the shoulder, so I did some active recovery along with testing.  I felt it during and after the set, but once the workout was over, shoulder felt great.  I am taking this as a very good sign.



JD, which area of the shoulder hurts the most? Can you describe it? I was thinking, instead of doing regular delt work for about 4 weeks, why not try some exercises that will strengthen that area (provided of course it is in fact healing properly). It might also be a good idea to get an MRI to understand the true damage.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2010)

How did you hurt your shoulder?


----------



## JennyB (Dec 18, 2010)

taking the moneky for a walk! he got carried away!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Got the card today .. LOVE IT  thanks Pops!


Your welcome sweetheart 



IslandGirl said:


> Have an awesome weekend!


 You too!



juggernaut said:


> JD, which area of the shoulder hurts the most? Can you describe it? I was thinking, instead of doing regular delt work for about 4 weeks, why not try some exercises that will strengthen that area (provided of course it is in fact healing properly). It might also be a good idea to get an MRI to understand the true damage.


It seems to be healing well, after doing the light workout, it feels great today. I will continue this course for now.  Doing a side lateral motion is where I feel it most.



yellowmoomba said:


> How did you hurt your shoulder?


Not sure buddy. Probably the heavy militaries. One of those injuries that just sort of crept up on me. 



JennyB said:


> taking the moneky for a walk! he got carried away!


Shhhh! That was supposed to be a secret!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 18, 2010)

*12/18/2010*

*Cardio Day*
45 minutes LISS

Went to a Xmas party tonight.  Plenty of great food, but due to my keto diet I limited myself to summer sausage, cheese, shrimp, spinach salad, carrots, broccoli and a killer guacomole dip.  Ok, TWO tiny cocktail franks wrapped in pastry, and ONE friggin cracker.   All in all, proud of my self restraint...


----------



## davegmb (Dec 19, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/18/2010*
> 
> *Cardio Day*
> 45 minutes LISS
> ...


 
JD come one, if you cant stuff your face at christmas when can you. I for one will be eating my way to a serious health condition this christmas and im going to bloody enjoy doing it too.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 19, 2010)

On the vick thing, he's served his time let the man get on with his life. People expect too much from their sports stars, we all make mistakes and bad choices but not all of us have the world watching us when we do it. Many of these sports stars dont come from the most stable of backgrounds and wouldnt have had the same moral guidance and support that lots of us have been lucky enough to have had when we were young, they are just begining to get that now and everybodys watching them deal with that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2010)

*12/19/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squats*
95 x 5
135 x 5
150 x 5
175 x 5 (almost lost the weight, rested 2 minutes, tried again)
175 x 8

*SLDL*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6

*Hypers*
45 x 15
45 x 15
45 x 15

*SHELC*
12
12

*Carb Up Day!*

*Meal 1: *Pineapple chunks
*Meal 2: *3 pancakes, maple syrup, 1 pat butter
Workout
*Meal 3*: PWO 2 scoops whey protein powder, 8 oz skim milk, 5g creatine
*Meal 4:* 2 bagels, 2T strawberry jam, 1 pat butter 
*Meal 5:* Wendy's large chili, 4 saltine crackers, hot sauce 
*Meal 6: *6 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 2 pcs garlic toast, 3T shredded parmesan/romano cheese, tabasco sauce, two glasses cabernet sauvignon
*Meal 7:* Two Strawberry Pop-Tarts

Totals
Kcal: 4140 calories
Carbs: 621g 
Protein: 167g
Fat: 78g
Fiber: 32g 

Weight this AM: 206.8 lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 19, 2010)

nice carbup. 

But Wendy's chili? you can do better chili than that.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 20, 2010)

JD, what's th total weight loss up to now?


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2010)

what a mighty fine carb up, good work!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> nice carbup.
> 
> But Wendy's chili? you can do better chili than that.


Hey it's easy, cheap and quick 



juggernaut said:


> JD, what's th total weight loss up to now?


You tell me! Check it out, the numbers don't quite add up, but rest assured I am happy!

In 6 weeks:

Total weight, *lost 10 lbs* (on this diet my weight flucuates all over the place, not sure where I am really at. Can change 1-4 lbs easy in one day)

Using AccuMeasure calipers...

Fat weight, *lost 14 lbs*
Lean mass, *gained 8 lbs*
Waist, *lost 2.5"*




fufu said:


> what a mighty fine carb up, good work!!


Thanks fu!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 20, 2010)

*12/20/2010*

*HIIT Cardio*
5 minute warm up
1 minute sprint/2 minute walk, 5 rounds
15 minutes
25 minute LISS

Increased both the sprint and recovery speed


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice to see your cardio is adapting well.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil;2128036
In 6 weeks:
 
Total weight said:
			
		

> lost 10 lbs[/B] (on this diet my weight flucuates all over the place, not sure where I am really at. Can change 1-4 lbs easy in one day)
> 
> Using AccuMeasure calipers...
> 
> ...


Damn good numbers there!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Damn good numbers there!!


...and I have you to thank!  I had been 'thinking' about getting serious about my diet for quite awhile.  Your suggestions got me motivated, and your help in setting this up is truly appreciated....


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> ...and I have you to thank!  I had been 'thinking' about getting serious about my diet for quite awhile.  Your suggestions got me motivated, and your help in setting this up is truly appreciated....


My pleasure! Keep up the good work!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Using AccuMeasure calipers...
> 
> Fat weight, *lost 14 lbs*
> Lean mass, *gained 8 lbs*
> Waist, *lost 2.5"*


 
F'n Awesome. 

I my carb cycle doesn't work I may have to hit up Jugg's.   Makes me nervous though, I'd have to figure out a way to keep the family happy while I stayed strict because I wouldn't want to let him down. 

JD you on the other hand are doing awesome.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm a bit of a dick when it comes to sticking on the diet. Ask Jenny. I reamed her a while back because she went a little crazy. I am a strange fucker when it comes to it. I take it personally if you ask me to help and I find out that you went off. It's my dedication to my clients that has them as they are now. 

I'm not crazy about carb cycling in the "normal" fashion, but coupled with Intermittent Fasting it can work. You wont see the numbers drop like JD has and that's some great progress, but you'll see numbers and fat drop.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a bit of a dick when it comes to sticking on the diet. Ask Jenny. I reamed her a while back because she went a little crazy. I am a strange fucker when it comes to it. I take it personally if you ask me to help and I find out that you went off. It's my dedication to my clients that has them as they are now.
> 
> I'm not crazy about carb cycling in the "normal" fashion, but coupled with Intermittent Fasting it can work. You wont see the numbers drop like JD has and that's some great progress, but you'll see numbers and fat drop.


 
You should be, if somebody asks for help it becomes kind of a partnership in my eyes. Otherwise you'd be wasting each others time. That's why I'd make sure I have all the back stuff squared away before I ask for help like your giving JD. 

I'm not sure what normal carb cycling is, but I've found one on here that looks like it'll be pretty easy to follow. I'll have to cut and paste it into my journal and see what you think.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 21, 2010)

There are variations and I usually go by how the person can handle carbs; unfortunately, it's a bit trial and error. There are formulaic equations you can use, and Built's is by far the better of most out there. The one caveat I put in is lowered carbs and increased fat intake, as well as centering the carbs around pre and post workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

I put the plan up in my journal if you have any suggestions they would be appreciated.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2010)

Trust me, that's part of the reason I've been strict and stuck with it... I didn't want to hear it from Jugs! He can be an asshole ya know . 

I can honestly say the only cheat I had was those two small cocktail wieners wrapped in pastry, and one friggin cracker at a Xmas party. This diet is full of temptations, but you never feel hungry for sure. And carb up day is an out right pig out.... you just have to be wise in your choices.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sorry I hijacked your journal for a bit. Your awesome, I've consumed enough christmas cookies for the both of us. I'm planning to be to a point of being sick of sweets so january should be really easy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Sorry I hijacked your journal for a bit. Your awesome, I've consumed enough christmas cookies for the both of us. I'm planning to be to a point of being sick of sweets so january should be really easy.


 Don't be silly.  

Thanks for eating those cookies for me!!!   Uh, I got "C's" package out today, but they didn't think it was going to make it by the 24th.... but it might!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 21, 2010)

*12/21/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
bar x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
195 x 3
220 x 3
250 x 4 (just missed 5 at lockout) 

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
240 x 10
300 x 12

*DB Tri Extensions *
30's x 12
40's x 12
45's x 13

*Pushups *
bw x 34
Down 8 reps from last week, but tri's were feelin it

TRIED ALL-OUT PREWORKOUT DRINK, COURTESY OF OMERTA! WOW, READY 2 GO!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm a bit of a dick when it comes to sticking on the diet. Ask Jenny. I reamed her a while back because she went a little crazy. I am a strange fucker when it comes to it. I take it personally if you ask me to help and I find out that you went off. It's my dedication to my clients that has them as they are now.
> 
> I'm not crazy about carb cycling in the "normal" fashion, but coupled with Intermittent Fasting it can work. You wont see the numbers drop like JD has and that's some great progress, but you'll see numbers and fat drop.



Oh you had to tell people about that didnt you!! 
AND YES He can be the biggest dick in the world. 
Or the siftness dick in the world as well! 
Neither of those sounded right BUT you all know what I mean.



JerseyDevil said:


> Trust me, that's part of the reason I've been strict and stuck with it... I didn't want to hear it from Jugs! He can be an asshole ya know .
> 
> I can honestly say the only cheat I had was those two small cocktail wieners wrapped in pastry, and one friggin cracker at a Xmas party. This diet is full of temptations, but you never feel hungry for sure. And carb up day is an out right pig out.... you just have to be wise in your choices.



**cough cough** OH I DO KNOW

Great progress Pops .. I am proud of you


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

So what do you think of the All-Out.

Nice bench numbers


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Great progress Pops .. I am proud of you


Thanks Sweetpea! You were an inspiration as well, and your food logs and pics really helped me to plan meals creatively.



omerta2010 said:


> So what do you think of the All-Out.


I love All-Out! I didn't think I was going to like it because those type of drinks usually get me all jittery. I don't like that feeling once I leave the gym. But All Out gets me all focused and ready to go, without that 'wired' feeling. You hear that Jugs? Pretty sure I'm hooked!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 22, 2010)

*12/22/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlift*
warm up
235 x 3
270 x 3
305 x 7

*Wide Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 7

*Walking Lunges*
No added weight today. Each round was 3 times across the gym and back instead of 2

3 rounds

*Crunches on Resistaball*
25
20
18

Skipped cardio today. Will get in a good cardio wo tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah I don't get how he managed to do it without the caffeine. That's the best part for me, it's a different level of focus it puts me in, plus just feel like a beast from it to. 

Great dead numbers to 

If this diet keeps working your going to have to add weight to the pull-ups since you keep getting lighter as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I love All-Out! I didn't think I was going to like it because those type of drinks usually get me all jittery. I don't like that feeling once I leave the gym. But All Out gets me all focused and ready to go, without that 'wired' feeling. You hear that Jugs? Pretty sure I'm hooked!



I hear it and I am VERY thankful for the props. THANK YOU.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2010)

Jersey - Isn't your birthday sometime soon???   Like today????


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Eve. 

Jugg's better be letting you have a beer for your birthday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 23, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Jersey - Isn't your birthday sometime soon??? Like today????


Close!  Tomorrow is my bd.

Bet you are laughing, the hammer came down on Ohio State today... wow.  There goes the 2011 season...  Although they are cleared to play the bowl game, I'm betting Tressel is going to make them sit.



omerta2010 said:


> Happy Birthday Eve.
> 
> Jugg's better be letting you have a beer for your birthday.


Haven't had a beer in 6 weeks, and ya know what?  Not really missing it.  I will allow myself maybe some rum w/Pepsi Max or a glass or two of dry red wine .

Going to switch my carbup to Christmas day.  Was eyeballing some egg nog, but damn, way too much fat on carbup day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 23, 2010)

*12/23/2010*

*LISS Cardio*
50 minutes on treadmill, HR 110-132


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 23, 2010)

Not missing it is good, but it's your B-Day need to enjoy it and then get back on the horse and get moving again.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Close!  Tomorrow is my bd.
> 
> Bet you are laughing, the hammer came down on Ohio State today... wow.  There goes the 2011 season...  Although they are cleared to play the bowl game, I'm betting Tressel is going to make them sit.
> 
> ...




I didn't want to ruin your bday with an OSU comment.......................

Have a great bday!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut (Dec 24, 2010)

Pepsi Max????? Are you kidding? EAT FOR FUCKS SAKE!! 

And have a great Christmas!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Have a great bday!


Thanks C!  Hope you and your family have an awesome Xmas!  



Curt James said:


>


Thanks Curt!  You are so creative.  You should be an art teacher or something 

j/k kidding, really appreciate it!



juggernaut said:


> Pepsi Max????? Are you kidding? EAT FOR FUCKS SAKE!!
> 
> And have a great Christmas!


Ok, I'll go for straight rum on the rocks!  It's my friggin Birthday, and I'm having a few drinks 

You have a great Christmas too!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 24, 2010)

*12/24/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Active recovery*

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 8
65 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
Felt good, so I ran with it.  Stretched between sets.

Afterwards, tried just the bar on BB incline press, didn't like the way it felt.  So just held it at the bottom and did as a stretch.

*DB Incline Press*
30's x 10
50's x 10
65's x 20
DB's work so much better.  Can get settled in a nice groove.

*Corner Press*
ob x 8/8
ob + 25 x 8/8
ob + 50 x 8/8
ob + 75 x 8/8

*Chins*
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 7

*Cardio*
30 minutes LISS


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome dude, happy birthday and very merry christmas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2010)

JD!
Seriously...Pepsi max????
Someone said...IF you are gonna drink a soda, get the real stuff.

Hope you are having a great day


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2010)

JD

Just stopping in to wish you a Happy Birthday!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> JD
> 
> Just stopping in to wish you a Happy Birthday!


 Hey TT!  Where ya been?  Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> JD!
> Seriously...Pepsi max????
> Someone said...IF you are gonna drink a soda, get the real stuff.
> 
> Hope you are having a great day


Dude, I'm on a keto diet.  No sugar allowed.  The Pepsi Max is just for a mixer for rum.  I went with rum on the rocks instead 

Had a good couple of days!  Have some big plans for NYE weekend


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 25, 2010)

*12/25/2010*

*Carb Up Day!*

*Meal 1:* Two bananas, garlic bagel w/butter, plain bagel w/strawberry jam

*Meal 2:* Protein shake, 4 oz skim milk

*Meal 3*: 12 oz baked potato rolled in olive oil and sea salt, 2T lite sour cream, 1/2T butter, two strawberry Pop Tarts

*Meal 4:* 1 scoop BN All In 1 shake, 8 oz skim milk
(this really tasted yummy!)

*Meal 5: *6 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 2 pcs garlic toast, 3T shredded parmesan/romano cheese, tabasco sauce, two glasses cabernet sauvignon

*Meal 7:* 1C Frosted Mini-Wheats, 1C skim milk

Totals
Kcal: 4096 calories
Carbs: 621g 
Protein: 149g
Fat: 58g
Fiber: 39g


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude, I'm on a keto diet. No sugar allowed. The Pepsi Max is just for a mixer for rum. I went with rum on the rocks instead
> 
> Had a good couple of days! Have some big plans for NYE weekend


 
hey amigo!
sounds like a good night coming! Have a great time!
so...I get to be a smart ass....
so...pepsi max for no sugar to mix w/ Rum...that has lots of sugar...


Hope you had a great last few days, dude!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hey amigo!
> sounds like a good night coming! Have a great time!
> so...I get to be a smart ass....
> so...pepsi max for no sugar to mix w/ Rum...that has lots of sugar...
> ...


Thanks Burner!

Au contraire, although rum is distilled from sugar cane and or molasses, it contains no sugar because it ferments into alcohol. No distilled spirits contain sugar. See chart below.



*Alcoholic drink type *​ 

*Sugar content (grams/100 gram drink)*​ 
Alcoholic beverage, liqueur, coffee, 53 proof 
46.42
Alcoholic beverage, pina colada, prepared-from-recipe 
22.33
Alcoholic beverage, wine, dessert, sweet 
7.78
Alcoholic beverage, wine, table, white 
0.96
Alcoholic beverage, wine, table, red 
0.62
Alcoholic beverage, beer, light 
0.09
Alcoholic beverage, beer, regular, all 
0.00
Alcoholic beverage, distilled, all (gin, rum, vodka, whiskey) 80 proof 
0.00
Alcoholic beverage, distilled, all (gin, rum, vodka, whiskey) 86 proof 
0.00
Alcoholic beverage, distilled, all (gin, rum, vodka, whiskey) 90 proof 
0.00

_Sugar content data adapted from the USDA National Nutrient Database for Standard Reference, Release 20 (2007). _


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 26, 2010)

*12/26/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squats*
warm up
140 x 3
165 x 3
185 x 7 PR

*Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10
500 x 12

*SHELC*
15
13
12

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 15
+45 x 15
+45 x 15

*Cardio*
40 minutes LISS


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Hope you had an awesome birthday JerseyD!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Hope you had an awesome birthday JerseyD!!!


 
He was drinking Rum so it better have been.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 27, 2010)

*12/27/2010*

*5/3/1*
*Bench*
warm up
210 x 5
235 x 3
260 x 3 (just missed 4)

Followed with:
215 x 8
215 x 7
215 x 7
2 min RI's

*Push Ups*
42
34

*Cardio, etc*
Shoveled snow for about 75 minutes preceding today's workout. I consider this to be pretty much a full body workout by itself.  I think two scoops of All Out before the weights really helped me get through this one!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

2 Scoops?  

you still bouncing off the walls?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

OH yeah, and I soooooooo don't miss the snow.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 28, 2010)

I took All in 1 after my 3 shoveling bouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> OH yeah, and I soooooooo don't miss the snow.


Normally do 1 but bumped it up for today. Bet you shoveled plenty of snow in ND huh? 



juggernaut said:


> I took All in 1 after my 3 shoveling bouts.


I tried All in 1 on my carbup day. Mixed with skim milk, I loved the taste!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

No snow here in Colorado if you can believe that.  Its actually warm and sunny right now.  

What's on your agenda today?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 28, 2010)

No Snow in Colorado? That seems really odd by now. 

The ski resorts here in CA are loving it right now.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> No Snow in Colorado? That seems really odd by now.
> 
> The ski resorts here in CA are loving it right now.


 
Well, when I say no snow, I need to clarify...I mean in the city. We are about 3 hours from the mtns. We've had snow only twice so far. Ski resorts are doing well though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 28, 2010)

*12/28/2010*

*HITT Cardio*
5 minute warm up
1 minute sprint, 2 minutes walk, 5 rounds - 15 minutes
30 minutes LISS cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Burner!
> 
> Au contraire, although rum is distilled from sugar cane and or molasses, it contains no sugar because it ferments into alcohol. No distilled spirits contain sugar. See chart below.


I bow to your greatness, sir


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Well, when I say no snow, I need to clarify...I mean in the city. We are about 3 hours from the mtns. We've had snow only twice so far. Ski resorts are doing well though.


 hiya, fellow Coloradoan- 
you in the Springs, or Denver?
Haven't been home since....Jan 09. Miss it...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> I bow to your greatness, sir


 It's about time somebody did!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 29, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> hiya, fellow Coloradoan-
> you in the Springs, or Denver?
> Haven't been home since....Jan 09. Miss it...


 
Yo!  I'm in SE Aurora.  When you coming home?  Whereabouts are you from here?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2010)

*12/29/2010*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
275 x 5
315 x 3
350 x 2*
*not a PR, but the most I have DL'ed in awhile

*Pull Ups*
bw x 8, wide grip
bw x 7, medium grip
bw x 6, narrow grip

*Walking Lunges*
+50 lbs across gym and back 4 times
3 rounds

*Resistaball Crunches*
25 
22
20


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Deadlifts*
> warm up
> 275 x 5
> 315 x 3
> ...


 
 Giver hell. 

I'm back to the 5/3/1 starting next week. Looks like we'll be pretty close to the same weights on deads.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 29, 2010)

Sans 50 lbs    It's a long way to 400 for me.... but I'll get there!  

Leaving early Friday morning for Shelby's play date.  Wish me luck O.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/29/2010*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> 
> ...



Make sure the 50lb on your walking lunges are over your head


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Make sure the 50lb on your walking lunges are over your head


that sir...is evil....I like it!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Yo! I'm in SE Aurora. When you coming home? Whereabouts are you from here?


 Hey- My niece graduates HS on Memorial Day weekend...who the hell thought that one up??? So, around that time frame.
I'm from the Springs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Leaving early Friday morning for Shelby's play date. Wish me luck O.


 
 hope all goes well. And drive safe and all that other stuff. 

Hope you have an awesome New Year's eve and usher in the new year in style.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 30, 2010)

Hope youve had a great christmas JD


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2010)

*12/30/2010*

*5/3/1*

Vanilla version until my shoulder has healed. So far, so good. Almost 100%

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 8
65 x 8
95 x 5
115 x 5
135 x 9

*HS Shoulder Press Machine*
100 x 12
150 x 12
190 x 15

*Dips*
bw x 25
bw x 22
bw x 20

*Cardio*
Elliptical, 25 minutes

Finally taking some time off. No workouts, weights or cardio, for 4 days. Still dieting, but not monitoring macros closely. At this point, I have a good feel for what I can eat.

Have a great NYE weekend peeps!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 30, 2010)

Got big plans for tomorrow?   

I'm hanging out at home.  Some friends are coming by for drinks..............


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate your dips.  Just sayin'.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

No kidding huh Pylon.  Those dips are sweet.  

Love Hammer Strength equipment.  My old gym I was at had almost every hammer strength you can think of.  I miss some of them.  My 24 hour fit has a few, but nothing compare to my old gym.  

Have a great time ringing in the New Year!  See you in 2011.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2010)

JD! You gonna be busy....handing off the year 2010 to baby 2011....

HA!
Hope you have fun tonight and may this be your best year yet!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

*´¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*???. ¸♥¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*??? .¸♥
¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.
*...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
*¨`*???♫..???::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*???♫.???
*...* ::::::::╚════*☆.¸.☆*'════╝ ::::::::*...*
¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.
♥♥¸.???*´¨`*???. ¸♥¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*??? .¸♥.???*´¨`*??? .​


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hope everything went smooth.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> JD! You gonna be busy....handing off the year 2010 to baby 2011....
> 
> HA!
> Hope you have fun tonight and may this be your best year yet!







IslandGirl said:


> *´¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*???. ¸♥¨`*???.¸♥♥¸.???*´¨`*??? .¸♥
> 
> ¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.???*´¨`*???.¸¸.
> *...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
> ...


You too IG!!! 


omerta2010 said:


> Hope everything went smooth.


Sure did!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2011)

*1/3/2011*

First post of the New Year! Back from my trip, had a great time. Nice to be out of the normal grind for a few days. 

Decided to do some easy cardio.

30 minutes LISS, treadmill, 110-114 HR


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

x2 ^^^


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Welcome back.


 


IslandGirl said:


> x2 ^^^


Thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2011)

*1/4/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
warm up
185 x 5
215 x 5
240 x 6

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 12
205 x 8
Still feeling the problem in my shoulder, but it is about 90%.  These are the first BB inclines I have tried in awhile, and they felt good.

*Lying DB Extensions*
30's x 12
35's x 12
40's x 12
45's x 10

*Push Ups*
40
34


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2011)

How's the diet/new eating program going?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2011)

yea, been reading a bit on the forums over the last few days.  i should visit more often, i just havent been lifting much =(

last i recall(maybe 6+ months ago), you lost work.  found anything?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> How's the diet/new eating program going?


Still going well! Last week or so went over on my calories, so progress slowed. Back on track now! 



PreMier said:


> yea, been reading a bit on the forums over the last few days. i should visit more often, i just havent been lifting much =(
> 
> last i recall(maybe 6+ months ago), you lost work. found anything?


Slacker 

Been out of work for 23 weeks, still looking. Thank heaven they extended benefits because it looks doubtful I've be working in the next 3 weeks. Getting the interviews, but no offers except for a couple that were just too little money.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on the big win last night.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2011)

bench looks strong as usual

so frustrating that your not getting the job offers JD, its the same over here now the government has cut spending and people are losing their jobs, its bleak.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the big win last night.


Thanks O!  I'm very happy with that result



davegmb said:


> so frustrating that your not getting the job offers JD, its the same over here now the government has cut spending and people are losing their jobs, its bleak.


The right thing just hasn't come along yet.  Things happen for a reason.  I'm confident 2011 is going to be a good year for me, at least a lot better than 2010!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)

whats the logic in staying unemployed vs taking a lower paying gig?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2011)

*12/5/2010*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, 30 minutes

*Abs*
ResistaBall crunches
30
25
20

Ab Roller
12
10

Deadlifts tomorrow!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> whats the logic in staying unemployed vs taking a lower paying gig?


Simple. I was making $52K, this guy offered me $29K, less then half. Plus it was a distance away so gas would be considerably more, not to mention paying $4 a day to cross the bridge. The other one was $10/hr, which works out to $20.8K. Unemployment benefits pay quite a bit more then that, and I can devote 100% of my time to finding suitable employment. I obviously am willing to take less then 52K, but I've got to be realistic.

That is my logic...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)

i see, so unemployment is paying more than the job.. and you have more time to find better work.  seems logical to me.  but what if they wont pay more because the working market is saturated?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2011)

In these cases the employers didn't advertise a range, and I mistakely thought these were higher paying. Most of jobs I interviewed for were paying close to what I was making, and even higher. My problem is there are so many people unemployed so the competition is ridiculous. I'm 55, and I only have 'some college'. Do you know how many younger people with master degrees are out there that are unemployed? 

I may be good looking and all, but looks only take you so far!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I may be good looking and all, but looks only take you so far!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Deadlifts tomorrow!


 
giver hell.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

lol ^^^


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> In these cases the employers didn't advertise a range, and I mistakely thought these were higher paying. Most of jobs I interviewed for were paying close to what I was making, and even higher. My problem is there are so many people unemployed so the competition is ridiculous. I'm 55, and I only have 'some college'. Do you know how many younger people with master degrees are out there that are unemployed?
> 
> I may be good looking and all, but looks only take you so far!


 
Think i heard somewhere that Arnie is giving up his Govenor of California job, bet he's even less then "some college"! have to send in your CV lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Think i heard somewhere that Arnie is giving up his Govenor of California job, bet he's even less then "some college"! have to send in your CV lol


 
His number of years was up and he couldn't run again. It'll be interesting to see what this new guy does since our state is pretty much bankrupt.

Alot of people don't think so but I think Arnold did a pretty good job, and brought to light some of the political bs projects the state is wasting money on.

I wouldn't wish governorship of California on anybody right now, that's pretty much like being the Captain of the Titanic at the moment.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

I stand corrected O, i do like the characters you get in American politics though! Although the mayor of London is always good for a laugh his name is Boris Johnson and there are loads of his gaffs on youtube haha


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

^ 

I think every country has them. Clint Eastwood was a mayor out here in california for a bit to.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> lol ^^^


 What's so funny!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

*12/3/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
240 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 6 (felt like I was giving birth on the last rep)

*Wide Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 6
Although my reps are the same, definitely doing these with stricter form

*BB Row*
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8

*Facepulls*
100 x 12
115 x 12
130 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *12/3/2011*
> *Deadlifts*
> warm up
> 240 x 5
> ...


 
 Kick ass. 

so what did ya name it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

Rock and Roll (see my sig)


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah wide pull ups are much tougher then chin ups and neutral grip pull ups in my opinion, need to get back into them myself.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

OK my turn to be jealous of both of you.

I'm still to damn big to do pullups.  and/or not strong enough


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah wide pull ups are much tougher then chin ups and neutral grip pull ups in my opinion, need to get back into them myself.


I have always sucked at any type of pull up/chin. I am loving it.



omerta2010 said:


> OK my turn to be jealous of both of you.
> 
> I'm still to damn big to do pullups.  and/or not strong enough


You will big guy.  Like we discussed, drop 10-20 lbs and see how much easier they are!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

More like 30-40 but you do have a point. I know I'll never do wide grip though as that kills my shoulder. 

How's your shoulder doing?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> More like 30-40 but you do have a point. I know I'll never do wide grip though as that kills my shoulder.
> 
> How's your shoulder doing?


 Never say never....  

My shoulder is not 100%, but it is recovering very well  .  Shhhhhhhhh, it might hear you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2011)

*1/7/2011*

*Cardio Day*
50 minutes LISS, 110-130 hr


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

So do you do your cardio on treadmill mix it up between machines?

Doing anything fun for the weekend?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So do you do your cardio on treadmill mix it up between machines?
> 
> Doing anything fun for the weekend?


 I like the treadmill, elliptical, and walking outdoors.  For HIIT, I use the treadmill exclusively, but come warmer weather I will be running sprints outdoors.

This weekend, I will be watching the NFL playoffs, so fun is determined by if the Eagles win or not,


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

Eagles are assholes. I hate Michelle Vick. He's a scumbag.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Eagles are assholes. I hate Michelle Vick. He's a scumbag.


 Despite what you think of Vick, and trust me, I've been torn since they brought him here... he ain't no pussy.  Name me one other QB that has taken so many shots, and keeps getting up.  As you would say, he's a fighter.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I like the treadmill, elliptical, and walking outdoors. For HIIT, I use the treadmill exclusively, but come warmer weather I will be running sprints outdoors.
> 
> This weekend, I will be watching the NFL playoffs, so fun is determined by if the Eagles win or not,


 
If your gym has it the stairmaster (the one like an escalalator) kicks ass. But I've been doing mostly treadmill this week. 

Since your the cardio queen a the moment had to make sure you were mixing it up a bit. 

I don't know, I'd kinda like to see the Steelers take it this year. But the Indy/Jets game may be the best one this weekend. And since my team isn't in it anymore all football weekends for the playoff's will have to be considered fun.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I like the treadmill, elliptical, and walking outdoors. For HIIT, I use the treadmill exclusively, but come warmer weather I will be running sprints outdoors.
> 
> This weekend, I will be watching the NFL playoffs, so fun is determined by if the Eagles win or not,


 
Why do you support the Eagles if your from New Jersey JD, wouldnt the Jets or Giants be your local team?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Why do you support the Eagles if your from New Jersey JD, wouldnt the Jets or Giants be your local team?


I'm in southern NJ, 20 minutes east of Philly.  NYC is a couple of hours away.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 8, 2011)

O right, my brother in law lives in Barneget New Jersey supports the Giants and his sworn enemy is the Eagles haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> O right, my brother in law lives in Barneget New Jersey supports the Giants and his sworn enemy is the Eagles haha


Yeah he is a lot closer to NYC.  What adds fuel to the fire is the fact both the Giants and the Eagles are in the same division.  They are enemies for sure.  Ask him about the last game when the Giants had the Eagles beat 31-10, but with less than 8 minutes left in the game the Eagles scored 4 touchdowns to win and knock the Giants out of the playoffs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2011)

*1/8/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Standing Military Press*
warm up
105 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 8

*Corner Press*
bar + 25 x 8/8
bar + 50 x 8/8
bar + 75 x 8/8
bar + 90 x 8/8

*Side Laterals*
15's x 15
20's x 15
20's x 15
These hit that trouble area in my shoulder, going light for awhile

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 15
90 x 12
90 x 12


*CarbUp Day!*

*Meal 1:* Two medium bananas, two bagels - one with 2T strawberry jam the other with 2 pats butter 
*Meal 2:* 1 scoop All In One, 4 oz skim milk, 1 scoop All Out, 3g creatine
*Workout*
*Meal 3:* 1 scoop All In One, 4 oz skim milk
*Meal 4:* Philly cheesesteak w/provolone cheese, fried onions on 12" soft roll
*Meal 5:*  16 oz apple juice
*Meal 6:* Two frosted Chocolate Fudge Pop Tarts
*Meal 7:* 8 oz Pennsylvania Dutch egg nog (w/rum, brandy and whiskey)
*Meal 8:* 6 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 4T parmesan/romano cheese, 1 pc garlic toast, Texas Pete hot sauce

Kcal:  4775 calories
Carbs:  656g
Fat: 96g (target was 83g)
Protein: 185g
Fiber: 34g


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 8, 2011)

Now that looks like a killer carbup.

Good luck with your team tomorrow.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 8, 2011)

You know ive mentioned i have a shoulder niggle, well today i replaced military press on the baby got back workout with corner presses as these dont irritate my shoulder at all. Do you think this is a reasonable replacement or am i selling myself short with these.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *CarbUp Day!*
> 
> *Meal 1:* Two medium bananas, two bagels - one with 2T strawberry jam the other with 2 pats butter
> *Meal 2:* 1 scoop All In One, 4 oz skim milk, 1 scoop All Out, 3g creatine
> ...



I'm lovin meals six and seven!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice shoulder workout!!


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Now that looks like a killer carbup.
> Good luck with your team tomorrow.


Carb up was good!  Team... not so good    Oh well, Go Flyers!!!



davegmb said:


> You know ive mentioned i have a shoulder niggle, well today i replaced military press on the baby got back workout with corner presses as these dont irritate my shoulder at all. Do you think this is a reasonable replacement or am i selling myself short with these.


I think the corner presses are a great replacement!  They work your stabilizer muscles even harder.  



Curt James said:


> I'm lovin meals six and seven!


Hey Curt!  That Pennsylvania Dutch brand egg nog is da bomb!



yellowmoomba said:


> Nice shoulder workout!!


Thanks C! Felt good going heavier.



sara said:


>


Hi Sara!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2011)

*1/9/2011*

*HIIT Cardio*
5 minute warm up
1 minute sprint, 2 minute walk, 5 rounds for 15 minutes
LISS 25 minutes


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2011)

i would die with that many carbs.. bleh


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i would die with that many carbs.. bleh


After averaged less then 20g of carbs a day for 6 days, sucking down 600g+ is easy


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2011)

Your carb up day looks like a normal day to me lol, i just one of those people who has a low body fat, maybe it will catch up with me one day!
O yeah i watched the Eagles v Packers match, im sorry for your loss JD lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Your carb up day looks like a normal day to me lol, i just one of those people who has a low body fat, maybe it will catch up with me one day!


 
It better, so someday you can feel the pain of dieting as well.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

JD, better take your anger of the loss out on the weights today.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2011)

you doing cyclo keto?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *CarbUp Day!*
> *Meal 4:* Philly cheesesteak w/provolone cheese, fried onions on 12" soft roll
> *Meal 5:* 16 oz apple juice
> *Meal 6:* Two frosted Chocolate Fudge Pop Tarts
> ...


 
Meal 4: Some day I'll get a real philly cheesesteak.  
Meal 5: Sorry but can't tell me juice is a meal
Meal 6: nice to see you've come around to the frosted Pop Tarts
Meal 7: I like the mix.
Meal 8: I'll have to try the hot sauce in with the spaghetti sauce sounds good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> O yeah i watched the Eagles v Packers match, im sorry for your loss JD lol!!!!!!!!!!


I thought that last pass was going to be a TD, so I went from elation to despair in 1/2 second. Fuck . Wait until next year!


omerta2010 said:


> JD, better take your anger of the loss out on the weights today.


No anger. I had a feeling the Packers were going to win....



PreMier said:


> you doing cyclo keto?


Yessir!



omerta2010 said:


> Meal 4: Some day I'll get a real philly cheesesteak.
> Meal 5: Sorry but can't tell me juice is a meal
> Meal 6: nice to see you've come around to the frosted Pop Tarts
> Meal 7: I like the mix.
> Meal 8: I'll have to try the hot sauce in with the spaghetti sauce sounds good.


I had to account for the apple juice somewhere . You have gots to try the hot sauce on spaghetti. I like Red Hot better but it is double the sodium of Texas Pete.

The cheesesteak God's here in Philly may strike me dead for saying this, but there is a place in Dayton, OH that makes the best cheesesteaks I've ever had. But if you are ever in Philly (and of course you better let me know), Jim's Steaks on South Street are the best! You wait in a long line, the employees are rude, the decor is like a pizza shop, and you may have to stand due to the lack of seating. But the cheesesteak.... um buddy!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2011)

*1/10/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squats*
warm up
140 x 5
160 x 5
185 x 7 PR

*SLDL*
135 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 7

*Seated Leg Curls*
160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 10

*SHELC*
12
12

*Seated Calf Raises*
55 x 20
55 x 18
55 x 16


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2011)

South street...is that near the Amphitheater? I went there for an MMA fight (Bellator) and after we went to this place with these crazy neon signs...cant remember the name though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> South street...is that near the Amphitheater? I went there for an MMA fight (Bellator) and after we went to this place with these crazy neon signs...cant remember the name though.


That probably was it. I suspect you were in Bensalem, PA not too far. South Street is a diverse collection of expensive restaurants, dive bars, tattoo parlors, nice bars, strip clubs (I meant to say 'gentlemen's clubs'), music shops, and some fucking good cheesesteaks.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2011)

Strip clubs and cheesesteaks...NICE.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^ lol^^^^


----------



## PreMier (Jan 10, 2011)

I responded very well to ckd. Wish I could do it again


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

It's been awhile since I came in.  Sorry.  Been so busy.  How was your weekend?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 11, 2011)

The front squats are coming along really fast arent they well done


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> The front squats are coming along really fast arent they well done



What's withe Roger Moore avi? He sucked as Bond.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Strip clubs and cheesesteaks...NICE.


 
Sounds like a fun carb loading day to me.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> What's withe Roger Moore avi? He sucked as Bond.


 
Haha i wouldnt have you down as being a fan of Roger Jugg. Had this conversation with JD, Roger Moore was my favourite because Connery was too long before my time.
I liked the way he put a bit of camp humour into it, he just made me laugh. Brosnan wasnt my cup of tea, Dolton and Lazenby were forgetable and Daniel Craig is doing a good job.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I responded very well to ckd. Wish I could do it again


Why can't you now? Military food?



IslandGirl said:


> It's been awhile since I came in. Sorry. Been so busy. How was your weekend?


No problem IG! My weekend was great. How about yours?



davegmb said:


> The front squats are coming along really fast arent they well done


Thanks Dave. I seem to be progressing at these quite well.



IslandGirl said:


>


What?  I sometimes disappear too!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 11, 2011)

*1/11/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
warm up
135 x 8
155 x 8
work sets
200 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
Just missed 4 reps on 255, but missed I did. Finally bottoming out, plus after 9 weeks of cutting, I am getting slightly weaker which I find unbelievable. 3" off my waist and I am just now feeling weaker on bench!  Awesome.   

*DB Incline Press*
40's x 8
60's x 8
80's x 15
80's x 13
Shoulder issue is almost completely gone! Yay!

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 8

*Push Ups*
34 
I'm hoping my front delts and tri's were just fried...


----------



## fufu (Jan 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/10/2011*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> 
> ...



squat PR, nice.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 11, 2011)

nice incline db's


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2011)

*1/12/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 40 minutes, moderate


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

You've made it a long way before your seeing an endurance/strength change. 

So did you get all that snow they are talking about on the news yesterday?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice incline db's


Thanks Jake. These had really bothered my shoulder a few weeks ago, so nice to start doing them again.



omerta2010 said:


> You've made it a long way before your seeing an endurance/strength change.
> 
> So did you get all that snow they are talking about on the news yesterday?


Yeah I know... surprising huh. It snowed 4-6", but it came down in about 3 hours giving the road crews plenty of time to plow before rush hour.



naturaltan said:


> NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


Hey NT! Thanks for dropping by. I remember you and the Charger


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2011)

*1/13/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
warm up
260 x 3
295 x 3
335 x 4 (no baby this time, but I turned a nice shade of red on the last rep)

*Wide Pull Ups*
bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 7

*Facepulls*
90 x 15
100 x 15
115 x 15

Had to cut this one short.  Need to get in some rows.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Deads


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the deads too! WTG Jersey!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey NT! Thanks for dropping by. I remember you and the Charger



Moved on to a Yamaha Raider ... 1900cc of street cruising machine.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice Deads. Your kickin ass.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Moved on to a Yamaha Raider ... 1900cc of street cruising machine.



winter?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice Deads





IslandGirl said:


> I love the deads too! WTG Jersey!





omerta2010 said:


> Nice Deads. Your kickin ass.


Thanks people! I felt those this morning



PreMier said:


> winter?


That's what I was thinking, and in Canada yet!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

*1/14/2010*

*Cardio Day*
Treadmill, brisk walk, averaging 4.0 mph
50 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

Gonna watch football all weekend? After today's leg workout that's about all I want to do.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

For sure... and tomorrow is carb up day!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 14, 2011)

Any Eggnog left? 

You always have great looking carbups. 

I'm thinking:
Pats
Steelers
GreenBay
Chicago


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Any Eggnog left?
> 
> You always have great looking carbups.
> 
> ...


Egg nog is in the plan!  I agree with all your picks, except I'm going with Atlanta over Green Bay.

Have a great weekend O!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 15, 2011)

*1/15/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Standing Military Press*
65 X 8
95 X 6
warm up
115 x 3
135 x 3
150 x 7
Didn't go to failure. Shoulder getting better every week, still not there

*Seated DB Press*
35's x 15
50's x 16
50's x 13

*BB Rows, SS w/Rear Delt Machine*
135 x 8, 90 x 10
155 x 8, 90 x 10
175 x 8, 90 x 10

*Carb Up Day!*
*Meal 1:* 16 oz of Cran-Pomegranate juice, 2 medium bananas
*Meal 2:* 2 bagels with butter and strawberry jam
*Workout*
*Meal 3:* PWO shake, 2 scoops All In One, 3g creatine, 1C skim milk
*Meal 4:* 4 roasted potato wedges with sour cream and ketchup, 1 oz of smoked kiebasa with sweet/hot mustard, 12 oz V8 vegetable juice
*Meal 5:* 2 frosted Chocolate Fudge Pop Tarts, Protein shake - 1 scoop whey protein powder, 1C skim milk
*Meal 6:* 10 oz Pennsylvania Dutch egg nog (w/rum, brandy and whiskey)
*Meal 7:* 6 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 4T parmesan/romano cheese, 1 pc garlic toast, Texas Pete hot sauce


Kcal: 4868 calories
Carbs: 684g
Fat: 89g
Protein: 183g
Fiber: 31g

Weight before carb up, 202.6 lbs.  Been a LONG time since I hovered around 200 lbs...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you mean you've been heavier or lighter?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I agree with all your picks, except I'm going with Atlanta over Green Bay.


 Boy was I wrong!



PreMier said:


> Do you mean you've been heavier or lighter?


 I've been 220-232 lbs for years


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

nice, do you feel good?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice incline db's


 what he said


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> winter?


 you are forgetting....NT is Canadian....anything over 20 deg f is probably t-shirt weather for him.....



Speaking of Canadians...kinda funny...was at the PAX terminal at Marmal this afternoon, waiting for our chopper flight back to my site. The Canadians run a chopper twice a day....bless them, their chopper and their beer....
so, was talking wtih the new, cute rep that does the manifesting of the flights. She is a chopper pilot....cute AND flies....
She was saying how its great to be here, racking up hours as opposed to being in Canada, trying to get hours during the summer. I responded: all 3 weeks of it?
yeah....guess that 1st impression could have gone over better...and I wonder why I'm still single....
Actually, ahd a laugh and will see her on Wednesday....my team mate and I are about thier best customers...


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 16, 2011)

How are you liking the lighter b-weight?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice, do you feel good?


I feel GREAT! 



Burner02 said:


> so, was talking wtih the new, cute rep that does the manifesting of the flights. She is a chopper pilot....cute AND flies....
> She was saying how its great to be here, racking up hours as opposed to being in Canada, trying to get hours during the summer. I responded: all 3 weeks of it?


I have a bad habit of saying stupid shit at the worst times. Sounds like that was a good line though Mike. Maybe she will be the "one"!



IslandGirl said:


> How are you liking the lighter b-weight?


My pull ups and chins are lovin' it! lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2011)

*1/16/2011*

*Cardio*

*Elliptical*
15 minutes, level 16 (max)
10 minutes, level 14
5 minutes, level 13

*Treadmill*
20 minutes LISS


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> My pull ups and chins are lovin' it! lol


 
LOL I hear ya'!!! lol Have you tried rack chins? They feel awesome. Love it!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> LOL I hear ya'!!! lol Have you tried rack chins? They feel awesome. Love it!




What are rack chins?

Been a while so I'm not hip on all the 'new' acronyms ...

Jersey ... what is a face pull?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Facepulls:





YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> LOL I hear ya'!!! lol Have you tried rack chins? They feel awesome. Love it!


 
Tomorrow I'm replacing my pulldowns with these.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> What are rack chins?


 

YouTube - Jason Wojo Rack Chins


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Tomorrow I'm replacing my pulldowns with these.


 
Nice!  I really love the change of doing these, (besides pull-ups and pulldowns) for back width.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> What are rack chins?
> 
> Been a while so I'm not hip on all the 'new' acronyms ...
> 
> Jersey ... what is a face pull?


Glad I could answer your questions NT!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2011)

*1/17/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squat*
95 X 8
115 X 6
135 X 6
warm ups
150 x 3
170 x 3
195 x 7 *PR*

*RDL*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 10
225 x 9

*Seated Leg Curls*
115 x 10
160 x 13
160 x 10

*SHELC*
12
12

*ResistaBall Crunches SS w/Leg Raises*
30, 10
25, 10
20, 9


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Glad I could answer your questions NT!


 
Admit it, I'm your younger alter ego.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Admit it, I'm your younger alter ego.


Now that's a scary thought!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2011)

A new PR ... Nice


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Now that's a scary thought!


 
*Tyler Durden*: Hey, you created me. I didn't create some loser alter-ego to make myself feel better. Take some responsibility!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Tyler Durden*: Hey, you created me. I didn't create some loser alter-ego to make myself feel better. Take some responsibility!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2011)

*1/18/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
warm up
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
work
215 x 5
240 x 3
265 x 2 (failed at midpoint on 3rd rep)

*DB Inclines*
65's x 10
85's x 13
85's x 11

*Dips*
bw x 26 *PR*
bw x 23
Need to add weight but I think weighted dips are what jacked up my shoulder.  Going bodyweight for awhile.

*Skullcrushers*
60 x 15
70 x 15
90 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice numbers, and congrats on the PR.

Dips always mess with my shoulder to that's why I don't do them.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2011)

i'll never do weighted dips again.. the shoulder isnt meant to support weight like that. dips promote internal rotation of the humerus and protraction of the scapulars. (essentially they put your shoulder in a funny position). i guess you have to find a good ROM that works for you if you want to do them, but if you stopped doing them, your training would be fine.  there are so many replacement exercises


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 18, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Glad I could answer your questions NT!


 
hahaha.  , this is YOUR journal.  lol 

*Nice PR.*  I don't do dips either.  For me, I just could never find the right groove.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Dips always mess with my shoulder to that's why I don't do them.


 


PreMier said:


> i'll never do weighted dips again.. the shoulder isnt meant to support weight like that. dips promote internal rotation of the humerus and protraction of the scapulars. (essentially they put your shoulder in a funny position). i guess you have to find a good ROM that works for you if you want to do them, but if you stopped doing them, your training would be fine. there are so many replacement exercises


 


IslandGirl said:


> *Nice PR.* I don't do dips either. For me, I just could never find the right groove.


 
Holy crap. I didn't realize that many people had trouble with dips also!  I seem to be ok without adding weight, and after seeing this consensus, I won't be adding weight!  Dips is one of those exercises that I like to cycle in and out.



IslandGirl said:


> hahaha. , this is YOUR journal. lol


I was j/k


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2011)

Dips are fine for me fingers crossed, but i think the obvious replacement for them would be CG bench


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2011)

Agreed.  That is another I like to cycle in and out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2011)

*1/19/2011*

*Cardio Day*
Treadmill
50 minutes, HR 100-120


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Dips are fine for me fingers crossed, but i think the obvious replacement for them would be CG bench


Dips are not the end-all-be-all. I've never been crazy about them. 
How about decline bench press with a slightly wider than shoulder width grip?


----------



## JennyB (Jan 20, 2011)

Here goes Mr Cardio again  
HI POPS !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2011)

*1/20/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
work
275 x 5
315 x 3
355 x 2

*Wide Pullups*
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 6

*DB Rows*
80 x 10/10
95 x 10/10
95 x 10/10

*Seated DB Curls*
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10
Yes, curls!  Slow negatives

*Face Pulls*
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12
Did with 2-3 second squeeze at contraction


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice Deads 

I'm jealous on the pullups.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes awesome deads Jersey!

I bet this is simple.  For DB Rows.  What is the other number?  Do you hit out 10 reps and then rest and then another 10 reps?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm jealous on the pullups.


When you drop some weight on your diet, you'll be there!



IslandGirl said:


> I bet this is simple. For DB Rows. What is the other number? Do you hit out 10 reps and then rest and then another 10 reps?


My bad.  I should have called these One Arm DB Rows.  I do 10 on one side, then 10 more on the other


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2011)

*1/21/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Standing Military Press*
warm up
95 x 8
115 x 5
work
125 x 5
140 x 3
155 x 6

*Corner Presses*
OB + 25 X 8/8
OB + 50 X 8/8
OB + 75 X 8/8
OB + 95 X 8/8 *PR*

*Read Delt Machine*
70 x 12
85 x 12
90 x 12

*Ab Crunch Machine*
bw x 20
+20 x 20
+30 x 17


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Read Delt Machine*


 
I think you were supposed to use it and not read it.

Killer on the PR on the corner press.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice work    It's good to get PRs


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice pressing


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Dips*
> bw x 26 *PR*
> bw x 23
> Need to add weight but I think weighted dips are what jacked up my shoulder. Going bodyweight for awhile.
> ...


 you sir, are an animal! 
26? that's pretty fun king impressive! AND!!! to follow up w/ 23 more? 
I miss dips!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> you sir, are an animal!
> 26? that's pretty fun king impressive! AND!!! to follow up w/ 23 more?
> I miss dips!


 The lower bodyweight works wonders!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 22, 2011)

*1/22/2010*

*Cardio Day*

*Elliptical Machine*
10 minutes, level 16 (max)
20 minutes, level 13

*Treadmill*
25 minutes LISS

Weight this AM... 201 lbs. Doing carbup tomorrow. That'll put a few lbs back on temporarily.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

Thats about 45 minutes cardio more then i like to do lol good work JD


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> My bad. I should have called these One Arm DB Rows. I do 10 on one side, then 10 more on the other


 
LOL.  No, I write DB Rows for One Arm DB Rows too, but I just wondered what the other number was.  Do you have a dominate side?  Is that why you log both arms?  I was trying for 90's tonight too, but my forearm tendonits was acting up so it that gave me limits in my training tonight.  Sucks!  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thats about 45 minutes cardio more then i like to do lol good work JD


It seems I'm one of the few here that actually likes cardio. Must be from my running days back in the 80s. 



IslandGirl said:


> LOL. No, I write DB Rows for One Arm DB Rows too, but I just wondered what the other number was. Do you have a dominate side? Is that why you log both arms? I was trying for 90's tonight too, but my forearm tendonits was acting up so it that gave me limits in my training tonight. Sucks!
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Definitely have a dominate side. On most things my right side is the 'endurance' side, left is the 'power' side.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> It seems I'm one of the few here that actually likes cardio. Must be from my running days back in the 80s.


 

I can picture you now JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I can picture you now JD


 That guy was a GREAT runner!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2011)

*1/23/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squats*
warm up
95 x 8
115 x 6
135 x 5
work
160 x 5
185 x 3
*205 x 4 PR*
Could have done maybe a couple more, but knees were making a cracking sound. First time since I started front squatting so I backed off. 

I use the Poliquin strap method for securing the bar. A couple guys were watching me squat and came over. They were like "that is an awesome idea!", both said they do front squats and use the crossed arm method. I had to tell'em it wasn't my idea, LOL

*Leg Press*
225 x 8
315 x 8
405 x 8
500 x 11

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*SHELC*
12
12
12

*Carb Up Day!*
*Meal 1:* Pineapple chunks, medium banana, bagel w/strawberry jam and butter
*Meal 2:* 6 oz Cran-Pomegranate juice, medium banana, bagel w/butter
*Meal 3:* Pancakes w/maple syrup and pat of butter
*Workout*
*PWO drink:* 2 scoops of All In One, 1C skim milk
*Meal 4:* Chili w/beans, 6 saltine crackers, tabasco sauce
*Meal 5:* 2 chocolate fudge Pop Tarts
*Meal 6:* 15 oz Pennsylvania Dutch egg nog (w/rum, brandy, whiskey), this is the shit that killed Elvis
*Meal 7:* 6 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 4T parmesan/romano grated cheese, 1 pc garlic toast, Texas Pete hot sauce

Kcal: 4535 cals
Carbs: 705g
Fat: 88g
Protein: 180g
Fiber: 36g

Weight before carb up: 201 lbs


----------



## Curt James (Jan 23, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/18/2011*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> 
> ...



Great workout. Wish I could do dips like that!


----------



## JennyB (Jan 23, 2011)

HOLY DIP MASTER!! Nice work Pops  
Mmmmmmmmmmm bagels and pineapple  
I am glad you enjoyed your carb day.
How is the program going overall? 

I start UD2 tomorrow .. cannot wait for those depletion workouts again


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 23, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Definitely have a dominate side. On most things my right side is the 'endurance' side, left is the 'power' side.


 
I have an overall dominate side on certain bodyparts.  I usually start with my weaker side first so I don't get more reps than what my weaker side can't do.  Luckily I don't have off symmetry, but this has probably helped to keep my physique balanced.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Carbup. 

I'm picking the steelers for the SB.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2011)

JennyB said:


> HOLY DIP MASTER!! Nice work Pops
> Mmmmmmmmmmm bagels and pineapple
> I am glad you enjoyed your carb day.
> How is the program going overall?
> ...


The program is going very well.  Progress has slowed somewhat, but still dropping fat, holding lean mass, and only a slight strength loss if any.  

I was just reading about UD2 today.  Sounds really tough, but you will kill it!



IslandGirl said:


> I have an overall dominate side on certain bodyparts. I usually start with my weaker side first so I don't get more reps than what my weaker side can't do. Luckily I don't have off symmetry, but this has probably helped to keep my physique balanced.


That's a good idea!



omerta2010 said:


> I'm picking the steelers for the SB.


I think it'll be a good game, but I'm going with the Steelers as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2011)

*1/24/2011*

*Cardio Day*

*Treadmill*
50 minutes LISS

Gave blood today, and was on the treadmill right after.... so I went at a slower pace then normal


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/24/2011*
> 
> *Cardio Day*
> 
> ...


 
hahaa, so you were running a little lean in the blood deparment today.  

So how much longer do you think you'll stay on this version of the diet?

My wife is saying she's seeing differences but my numbers aren't moving much on mine. So I'll have to take her word for it, I've only lost 6 so far but 1" from the waist.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So how much longer do you think you'll stay on this version of the diet?
> 
> My wife is saying she's seeing differences but my numbers aren't moving much on mine. So I'll have to take her word for it, I've only lost 6 so far but 1" from the waist.


This Sunday will mark the 12th week, which was my goal. I said at the beginning I would go 12 weeks and reaccess. My results has exceeded expections! I decided to treat myself to a couple days of cheating (probably Superbowl weekend), then go back to business and attempt to get under 10% bf.

My weight is all over the place. You see a spike after carbup day, a decline for 2 days, levels out for 2-3 days, then usually a new low. So its hard to tell what my actual weight is. Waist and bodyfat calipers measurements are much more telling.

Congrats on dropping 1", that means its working!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2011)

1" definitely means it working. Check how your clothes fit, how others perceive you. Dont be fixated on the numbers.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> This Sunday will mark the 12th week, which was my goal. I said at the beginning I would go 12 weeks and reaccess. My results has exceeded expections! I decided to treat myself to a couple days of cheating (probably Superbowl weekend), then go back to business and attempt to get under 10% bf.
> 
> My weight is all over the place. You see a spike after carbup day, a decline for 2 days, levels out for 2-3 days, then usually a new low. So its hard to tell what my actual weight is. Waist and bodyfat calipers measurements are much more telling.
> 
> Congrats on dropping 1", that means its working!



  Nice work


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2011)

*1/25/2011*

*5/3/1 Deload Week*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
work
175 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
Oddly enough, I felt really weak today.  Giving blood yesterday?

*DB Incline Press*
65's x 15
65's x 15
65's x 15

*CG Bench*
135 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10

*Push Ups*
30

*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, guess I'm just so damn impatient.

I admire how you've managed to follow the plan including the deloads all along. This is the first week I'm actually doing it and it just feels weird.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I admire how you've managed to follow the plan including the deloads all along. This is the first week I'm actually doing it and it just feels weird.


Focus on strict form, and think about the people who would have trouble using your deload weight!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2011)

you gave blood yesterday?  i hate giving blood


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

PreMier said:


> you gave blood yesterday? i hate giving blood


Better giving than receiving!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2011)

...whenever I ever say I gave blood...means I fell down somewhere...

Found out due to my being in Europe back in the '90's, I'm not allowed to ever give blood again. Something about the mad cow thing. 

Good job on all you do, JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah if you spent a total of 3 months in the UK from 1990-1996, you cannot donate blood to the Red Cross.  It took me a while to figure out why.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah if you spent a total of 3 months in the UK from 1990-1996, you cannot donate blood to the Red Cross. It took me a while to figure out why.


 
I remember when that stroy broke and they made it sound like we would all be dead in a few years, but still here so far!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I remember when that stroy broke and they made it sound like we would all be dead in a few years, but still here so far!!!!


 
On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero. - Fight Club


Didn't know they had that limitation on donating blood. I've only done it a couple times since they don't usually come around here.

Nice deload weigths on the bench. **jealous**


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I remember when that stroy broke and they made it sound like we would all be dead in a few years, but still here so far!!!!


That was a big deal.  Did it just go away?



omerta2010 said:


> Didn't know they had that limitation on donating blood. I've only done it a couple times since they don't usually come around here.


There are all kinds of restrictions.  One was if you paid for sex in the last year....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

*1/26/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Deload Week*

*Deads*
135 x 5
185 x 5
work
225 x 5
240 x 5
260 x 5

*Pull Ups*
wide, 5 reps
medium, 5 reps
close neutral, 5 reps

*BB Rows*
95 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

*Face Pulls*
70 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15

*Treadmill*
35 minutes, moderate pace

Easy, but felt like a productive workout! Focused on strict form.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Better giving than receiving!



lol.. lately ive been interested in blood doping.  so maybe not 

and nice workout, im guessing the face pulls are on a cable row?  i dont know if youd like it, but i prefer to do them on an incline bench with dumbells.  set it at around 45*, knees on seat, chest on bench, and pull.  i feel like i get a better range of motion


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 26, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> There are all kinds of restrictions. One was if you paid for sex in the last year....


   Dang!  LOL


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That was a big deal. Did it just go away?


 
Well yeah it was a tough time for the farmers though, they slaughtered thousands of cows to finally get rid of it. They finally decided too even if you ate the meat from an infected cow, it would be extremely rare and unusual to actually catch anything.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

PreMier said:


> *im guessing the face pulls are on a cable row*? i dont know if youd like it, but i prefer to do them on an incline bench with dumbells. set it at around 45*, knees on seat, chest on bench, and pull. i feel like i get a better range of motion


 
Ive still not tried these facepulls yet, Omerta does them too, does it go something like this


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Ive still not tried these facepulls yet, Omerta does them too, does it go something like this


 Which one is O?  LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2011)

*1/28/2011*

*5/3/1 Deload Week*

*Standing Military*
65 x 8
100 x 5
110 x 5
125 x 5

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Lying DB Extensions*
30's x 12
30's x 12
30's x 12

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

*Ab Crunch Machine*
+20 x 30
+20 x 25
+20 x 20

*Cardio*
*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes, level 13
*Treadmill*
10 minute cool down

Always fun watching CNBC while doing cardio, and watching the stock market tank.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dang did you forget, Jugs is on the left, i'm in the middle, and your the gray haired one on the right.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2011)

It's been exactly 12 weeks since I started this CKD diet. Thought I would give an update to those who are interested. HUGE KUDOS to Juggs for inspiring me to try this, and mentoring me along the way. *You rock man!*

Total weight: lost 19.8 lbs
Fat: lost 24.8 lbs
Lean mass: gained 5 lbs
Waist: lost 3.875"
Bodyfat: lost 9% (measuring 13% as current bf, but I ain't buying it. I'm guessing more like 15%, but I do believe the 9% drop)

I do need to come clean about one thing. Most of you know I have been on HRT for years. I did some prohormone/steroid cycles back in 2003-2004, but now only take the prescribed dose which is a pathetic 200mg every two weeks, even though that barely gets me into the normal range (my doc is a weiner).

Short story, the pharmacy screwed up and I now have a bunch of test. I increased my dose up to 200-250mg/wk along with creatine supplementation, which is still pretty lightweight, but may explain the weight gain.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Dang did you forget, Jugs is on the left, i'm in the middle, and your the gray haired one on the right.


That was a good night!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Short story, the pharmacy screwed up and I now have a bunch of test. I increased my dose up to 200-250mg/wk along with creatine supplementation, which is still pretty lightweight, but may explain the weight gain.


 
We all know you changed the subscription from a 100 to a 700 might as well just tell us. 

Hey that's badass you gained lmb, still had to put in the work to earn it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That was a good night!


 
Yeah no kidding, but I thought you destroyed all the pix.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2011)

... oh, and the best part. I am going to continue. Next week I will do my typical 20-26g of carbs per day, but on the weekend instead of a carbup, going to friggin pig out and eat some shitty ass food as a reward for sticking to this diet religiously for 3 months. Beer, Taco Bell, Big Mac, and although I'm not a sweets person, I have my eye on a some cheesecake! Then we have the SuperBowl.... pizza sounds good!

Then on Monday, back to business with strict dieting and let's see if I can get to 10% or below....


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dude, one word for you.

*WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Then get back to suffering with me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Beer, Taco Bell, Big Mac, and although I'm not a sweets person, I have my eye on a some cheesecake!


 
no offense but this looks like a stomachache from hell.

But it would be alot of fun getting there.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 28, 2011)

So who are you backing for the super bowl? im going to do a night shift and watch it with a ton of beers and pizza. Im putting money on the Steelers, Big Ben and the running back Mendenhall will be too much.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> no offense but this looks like a stomachache from hell.


Not in one meal! Maybe a Big Mac at lunch, then a couple TB burritos for dinner, and some beer in the evening. Trust me, I can handle it 



davegmb said:


> So who are you backing for the super bowl? im going to do a night shift and watch it with a ton of beers and pizza. Im putting money on the Steelers, Big Ben and the running back Mendenhall will be too much.


Mmmmm, beer and pizza..... I'm not a fan of either team, so I am neutral. I do think the Steelers will win also, especially if Mendenhall has another good day. Cool seeing a Brit enjoying American football!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

Today is a carbup day.  Weighed 198 lbs this morning.  Yikes, first time under 200 lbs in like, forever...


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 29, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Today is a carbup day.  Weighed 198 lbs this morning.  Yikes, first time under 200 lbs in like, forever...


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> ... oh, and the best part. I am going to continue. Next week I will do my typical 20-26g of carbs per day, but on the weekend instead of a carbup, going to friggin pig out and eat some shitty ass food as a reward for sticking to this diet religiously for 3 months. Beer, Taco Bell, Big Mac, and although I'm not a sweets person, I have my eye on a some cheesecake! Then we have the SuperBowl.... pizza sounds good!
> 
> Then on Monday, back to business with strict dieting and let's see if I can get to 10% or below....


 
Oh heck yeah!  Congrats on your progress thus far!  Looking forward in seeing you ripped to shreds   

Enjoy your cheats!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2011)

if i ate like that, i would shit myself.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


>


LOL



IslandGirl said:


> Enjoy your cheats!


You know it!



PreMier said:


> if i ate like that, i would shit myself.


I will be sure to be close to a bathroom 

I'm more thinking of various things I would like to have. Actual menu TBD. For instance, I have always been a beer drinker. Not a one in 12 weeks, and although it might be nice to have a few, don't really miss it... I now prefer red wine and distilled spirits instead. Over 2 days, a Big Mac, Taco Bell burritos (29% beef and all ), creamy cole slaw, and a Dunkin Donuts bacon, egg and cheese croissant, are all pretty much a go! Pepperoni pizza with extra cheese sounds so good for SuperBowl, but cocktail wieners in puff pastry and sweet hot mustard may win that one....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2011)

JD

Congrats on the success of the diet.     I don't think I have the willpower for that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

*1/29/2011*

*5/3/1 Deload Week*

*Step Ups*
40 lbs total x 10/10
40 lbs total x 10/10
40 lbs total x 10/10

*Front Squat*
95 x 5
135 x 5
145 x 5
160 x 5

*Good Mornings*
bar x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
55 x 20
55 x 18
55 x 15

*Carb Up!*
*Meal 1:*  pineapple chunks, banana, bagel w/butter and strawberry jam
*Meal 2:*  5 oz cranberry-pomegranate juice, banana, bagel w/butter
Workout
*Meal 3:  *PWO 2 scoops All in One, 8 oz skim milk
*Meal 4:*  4 roasted potato wedges with 3T ketchup, and 1T sour cream
*Meal 5:*  2 chocolate fudge Pop Tarts
*Meal 6:*  15 oz Pennsylvania Dutch egg nog (w/brandy, rum and whiskey)
*Meal 7:*   6 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 4T parmesan/romano cheese, 1 pc garlic toast

Kcal: 4640 cals
Carbs: 754g
Protein: 152g
Fat: 99g
Fiber: 31g


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> JD
> 
> Congrats on the success of the diet.  I don't think I have the willpower for that.


A Triple Threat sighting!  Sure you do, just a matter of making the committment... that is the hard part.

Don't be a stranger!  Come back to IM!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Carb Up!*
> *Meal 1:* pineapple chunks, banana, bagel w/butter and strawberry jam
> *Meal 2:* 5 oz cranberry-pomegranate juice, banana, bagel w/butter
> Workout
> ...


Doh! Forgot the pancakes. CORRECTED!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 30, 2011)

pancakes....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Dude, one word for you.
> 
> *WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Then get back to suffering with me.


Why can't you have wings? Most commercial wings have 2-4g of carbs for 3 wings, and that's because of the sauce.  If you make them yourself and use the standard Red Hot/butter sauce they are zero carb.  Thanks for the suggestion, I think that's what I'm having for dinner tonight!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 30, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Why can't you have wings? Most commercial wings have 2-4g of carbs for 3 wings, and that's because of the sauce.  If you make them yourself and use the standard Red Hot/butter sauce they are zero carb.  Thanks for the suggestion, I think that's what I'm having for dinner tonight!



wings....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That was a big deal. Did it just go away?
> 
> There are all kinds of restrictions. One was if you paid for sex in the last year....


 so with THAT logic...that would disqualify a LOT of people!
Wait...what are the parameters of this 'paid for sex' ploy? 'Cause...we all pay for it...one way or the other...might not even be financial...I might have lost a piece or two of my soul with a couple...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> wings....


 what he said.
I thought the drumstick and wing were high fat content?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

Ah, but I'm on a high fat, high protein, low carb diet. The wings are high in fat, but not too bad in saturated fat. My bigger concern with wings is the high sodium content. I try to eat mostly lean protein from egg whites, albacore tuna, chicken, salmon, 96% lean ground beef, eye of round steak... exceptions are bacon, whole eggs and cheese. Wings would be an occasional change of pace.

I'm having bloodwork done tomorrow, it will be interesting to see how my cholesterol is doing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 30, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ah, but I'm on a high fat, high protein, low carb diet. The wings are high in fat, but not too bad in saturated fat. My bigger concern with wings is the high sodium content. I try to eat mostly lean protein from egg whites, albacore tuna, chicken, salmon, 96% lean ground beef, eye of round steak... exceptions are bacon, whole eggs and cheese. Wings would be an occasional change of pace.
> 
> I'm having bloodwork done tomorrow, it will be interesting to see how my cholesterol is doing.



I'm interested in seeing that too. Let me know. Till then, let the fat reign supreme bitches!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

*1/29/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 50 minutes, HR 110-136

Weight after carb up 201.8 lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck at the Dr's today.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Good luck at the Dr's today.


 Thanks O.  We are doing the PSA blood test again also, so I'm sweating that.  Don't want to do another prostate biopsy!  Should know in a few days.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2011)

sounds like a pain in the ass. JK


----------



## JennyB (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be waiting for my PM about the doctor visit! 
PS Cardio SUCKS and your the only dude I know that does as much as a single middle aged woman with three kids and a minivan! PICK UP SOME WEIGHTS !!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope the Dr's went well


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> sounds like a pain in the ass. JK


If you only knew! Hopefully you never will.



JennyB said:


> PS Cardio SUCKS and your the only dude I know that does as much as a single middle aged woman with three kids and a minivan! PICK UP SOME WEIGHTS !!


If you would visit my journal more than once every two weeks you would know I always lift 4 days a week   



davegmb said:


> Hope the Dr's went well





JennyB said:


> I will be waiting for my PM about the doctor visit!


 
Just blood tests for now, so I will be getting a phone call with the results. Will only need to go in for a visit if there is a problem.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

*1/31/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
work
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 5

*HS Incline*
190 x 10
240 x 10
300 x 12
300 x 10

*CG Bench Press*
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

*One Arm Tri Ext*
20 x 10/10
25 x 10/10
30 x 10/10
35 x 10/10
35 x 8/8


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well hopefully you don't have to go in then. 

I'm adding in cardio to, try to kick it up a bit with the diet.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

I love hammer strength!  Good stuff!

Great numbers you pushing!

Hey,where should I post the pics?  Like what forum?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey,where should I post the pics? Like what forum?


I would add them in your profile. You go to User CP, then Pictures & Albums and upload them there. Cool beans!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice work there JD!


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 1, 2011)

Damn great numbers Jersey.  And awesome job with the diet - I wish I could follow one so strictly!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2011)

shoulders feel good? getting pretty strong


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Nice work there JD!


Thanks Py!



33sun33 said:


> Damn great numbers Jersey. And awesome job with the diet - I wish I could follow one so strictly!


At 13% bf, you are doing something right 



PreMier said:


> shoulders feel good? getting pretty strong


Yeah, I still feel that right shoulder tweak some, but now it is just a nuisance more than a concern. Anxious to get serious about some incline pressing, my favorite! I ceased BB inclines due to the shoulder, now we can get busy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

Are the cardio police around?  I don't see any.... (and yes that means you Sweetpea!)

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine
30 minutes, level 13


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

Test results came back. PSA dropped from 4.3 to 2.5 which puts me back in the normal range for my age group! Don't have to do another biopsy . 

Cholesterol numbers looked great as well.
Total cholesterol: 139 (should be lower then 200)
LDL: 70 (should be lower then 100)
HDL: 51 (should be 40-50, higher is better)
Triglycerides: 92 (should be lower then 150)

All that bacon, whole eggs and cheese, and my cholesterol dropped 20 points!!! Woo hoo. Also ate lots of broccoli, spinach, leafy greens, almonds, olive oil, 2% cottage cheese, and supplemented with fish oil and psyllium husk power.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Test results came back. PSA dropped from 4.3 to 2.5 which puts me back in the normal range for my age group! Don't have to do another biopsy .
> 
> Cholesterol numbers looked great as well.
> Total cholesterol: 139 (should be lower then 200)
> ...


 
Great news JD, i love vegetables you need to get some cabbage in you too and parsnips o i could go on lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Test results came back. PSA dropped from 4.3 to 2.5 which puts me back in the normal range for my age group! Don't have to do another biopsy .
> 
> Cholesterol numbers looked great as well.
> Total cholesterol: 139 (should be lower then 200)
> ...


 
Just another reason to have a weekend of partying. Congrats on all the improvements, you've done an awesome job.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2011)

Have an extra piece of bacon! GREAT news!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

Great news on your results!  Time to partay now!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Are the cardio police around?  I don't see any.... (and yes that means you Sweetpea!)
> 
> *Cardio*
> Elliptical Machine
> 30 minutes, level 13


 
THATS ME THATS ME !!! Cardio SUCKS 



JerseyDevil said:


> Test results came back. PSA dropped from 4.3 to 2.5 which puts me back in the normal range for my age group! Don't have to do another biopsy .
> 
> Cholesterol numbers looked great as well.
> Total cholesterol: 139 (should be lower then 200)
> ...


 
Bacon is the cure for everything ... just saying !!



juggernaut said:


> Have an extra piece of bacon! GREAT news!


 
See and that is why he is my coach


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2011)

great news


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Just another reason to have a weekend of partying. Congrats on all the improvements, you've done an awesome job.


 


juggernaut said:


> Have an extra piece of bacon! GREAT news!


 


IslandGirl said:


> Great news on your results! Time to partay now!


 


JennyB said:


> Bacon is the cure for everything ... just saying !!
> 
> See and that is why he is my coach


 


PreMier said:


> great news


 

Thanks everyone. That PSA news was such a load off. To say a prostate biopsy is a pain in the ass is an understatement, and prostate cancer doesn't sound like a whole lot of fun!  

Extra piece of bacon? Starting Saturday morning and ending with the Superbowl on Sunday.... I AM GOING TO EAT WHATEVER THE HELL I WANT and I ain't tracking shit (well maybe total calories). Then on Monday back to business!!! I bet you I will end up eating less calories then I would on a typical carbup, only the combination of fat and carbs is going to be ugly!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

*2/2/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
185 x 6
work
220 x 5
255 x 5
290 x 5
Last couple of deadlift workouts flamed up an older injury. Whenever I get close to my max I get this weird sensation that leaves my scrotum and butt slightly numb, but only on the right side. Can you say nerve pressure? I usually rotate them out at this point for RDLs, but I am going to try just backing down the weight by 50 lbs or so on the 5/3/1 spreadsheet and not do all out sets. We'll see how it goes.

*Pullups*
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 7

*BB Rows*
135 x 10
160 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 8

*BB Curls*
bar x 10
70 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 8

*Facepulls*
90 x 12
100 x 12
115 x 12
115 x 12


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Extra piece of bacon? Starting Saturday morning and ending with the Superbowl on Sunday.... I AM GOING TO EAT WHATEVER THE HELL I WANT and I ain't tracking shit (well maybe total calories). Then on Monday back to business!!! I bet you I will end up eating less calories then I would on a typical carbup, only the combination of fat and carbs is going to be ugly!



Classic.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks everyone. That PSA news was such a load off. To say a prostate biopsy is a pain in the ass is an understatement, and prostate cancer doesn't sound like a whole lot of fun!
> 
> Extra piece of bacon? Starting Saturday morning and ending with the Superbowl on Sunday.... I AM GOING TO EAT WHATEVER THE HELL I WANT and I ain't tracking shit (well maybe total calories). Then on Monday back to business!!! I bet you I will end up eating less calories then I would on a typical carbup, only the combination of fat and carbs is going to be ugly!



A little late to the show, but great news!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice lifts.  Congrats on the good news.

Any special target for SB food?  I'm a sucker for good chicken wings, and the place we are going has great ones.  I don't do them except carb up days because they are breaded.  (I have another source for some that aren't, so don't pity me.)  Also, I've been hearing some potato skins calling my name all morning.  Yes indeed, looking forward to Sunday...


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

There's a place in West Palm Beach called Anthony's, they have the greatest charcoal broiled wings I've ever tasted.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Classic.


 



naturaltan said:


> A little late to the show, but great news!


Thanks NT, it really was!



Pylon said:


> Nice lifts. Congrats on the good news.
> 
> Any special target for SB food? I'm a sucker for good chicken wings, and the place we are going has great ones. I don't do them except carb up days because they are breaded. (I have another source for some that aren't, so don't pity me.) Also, I've been hearing some potato skins calling my name all morning. Yes indeed, looking forward to Sunday...


Even before the start of my diet, I didn't have pizza for a long time. Right now I'm craving a large pepperoni with extra cheese, olives and fried onions, sprinkled with either Tabasco or Red Hot. 

.... then you throw the potato skins out there, hmmmmmm.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

Should we do biggest gainer for the weekend. 

Weigh in friday morning, and then again on monday morning.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

*2/3/2011*

*5/3/1*

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 10
165 x 8
195 x 8
215 x 8
Was in the mood for something different.  Did inclines before the main 5/3/1 lift.  Wow, since I weigh under 200 now, that 215 was feeling heavy!

*Standing Military Press *
warm up
115 x 5
130 x 5
150 x 5

*DB Lying Tri Ext*
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10
40's x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

*Ab Crunch Machine*
+20 x 20
+20 x 20
+20 x 20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Should we do biggest gainer for the weekend.
> 
> Weigh in friday morning, and then again on monday morning.


It would have to be Saturday morning..... I am keto all day Friday!

Usually a carbup puts 3-4 lbs on me, but I am suspecting less this weekend even after 2 days. On the otherhand, if I have the pizza Sunday night, the water retention may surprise me


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice numbers your putting up today. 

I miss my rear delt machine it would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep I gain about 4lb's of water every weekend because I eat normal and yes pizza is always one dinner. 

OK saturday morning it is.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yep I gain about 4lb's of water every weekend because I eat normal and yes pizza is always one dinner.
> 
> OK saturday morning it is.


Mine is probably due to my beloved spaghetti dinner and 700g of carbs!

Saturday it is!  This is a win/win.  If I gain more then you, I am proud I 'won'.  If I don't change much, I'm happy I don't have to work it off


----------



## PreMier (Feb 3, 2011)

nice mili press.  you always had good pressing strength


----------



## JennyB (Feb 3, 2011)

I eat 650g of carbs in one day and I still dont put on a lb .. WTF!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I eat 650g of carbs in one day and I still dont put on a lb .. WTF!


 
We don't all have the metabolism that runs like a freaking ferrari.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I eat 650g of carbs in one day and I still dont put on a lb .. WTF!


 That's because you are a genetic freak!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2011)

No she isnt. She's a cybernetic organsim.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No she isnt. She's a cybernetic organsim.


Organism or orgasm? lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

*2/4/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 50 minutes

Getting ready for this weekend's pig out!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Organism or orgasm? lol


 


JerseyDevil said:


> *2/4/2011*
> 
> *Cardio*
> Treadmill, 50 minutes
> ...


 
You stole my line cardio boy.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> We don't all have the metabolism that runs like a freaking ferrari.


 
Hey its not all its cracked up to be you know .. its expensive buying all this food 



JerseyDevil said:


> That's because you are a genetic freak!


 
Thanks .. freaks are cool 



juggernaut said:


> No she isnt. She's a cybernetic organsim.


 
Ummm ??? 



JerseyDevil said:


> Organism or orgasm? lol


 
I had to read the statement a few times too 



JerseyDevil said:


> *2/4/2011*
> 
> *Cardio*
> Treadmill, 50 minutes
> ...


 
Whats on the menu other than fruit, juice and chili??



omerta2010 said:


> You stole my line *cardio* *boy*.


 
 I LOVE THE NEW NAME


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Whats on the menu other than fruit, juice and chili??
> 
> I LOVE THE NEW NAME


Subject to change.... breakfast....buttered toasted bagel with cheese, scrambled egg and bacon, maybe two, ala Jersey. Lunch... Big Mac with extra sauce, maybe medium fries and ketchup. Dinner.... Taco Bell Volcano burrito, Nacho Crunch burrito, and some creamy cole slaw from an awesome deli here, and some 'liquid refreshments'. Of course some All In One with milk post workout. Superbowl Sunday, undecided on breakfast, Bob Evans for sausage gravy and biscuits sounds good!.... later two fully loaded hot dogs from this place http://nehotdog.com/wp-content/them...om/wp-content/fgallery/home/5.jpg&w=612&h=387, at least a few beers, then (already ordered) large pepperoni pizza with extra cheese, black olives and fried onions.

Oh, and the cardio? My heart loves me for it.... and I love it back.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

That hot dog place has some awesome options. Have one for me, we don't have anything like that around us.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

The east coast has it's perks.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 4, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Subject to change.... breakfast....buttered toasted bagel with cheese, scrambled egg and bacon, maybe two, ala Jersey. Lunch... Big Mac with extra sauce, maybe medium fries and ketchup. Dinner.... Taco Bell Volcano burrito, Nacho Crunch burrito, and some creamy cole slaw from an awesome deli here, and some 'liquid refreshments'. Of course some All In One with milk post workout. Superbowl Sunday, undecided on breakfast, Bob Evans for sausage gravy and biscuits sounds good!.... later two fully loaded hot dogs from this place http://nehotdog.com/wp-content/them...om/wp-content/fgallery/home/5.jpg&w=612&h=387, at least a few beers, then (already ordered) large pepperoni pizza with extra cheese, black olives and fried onions.
> 
> Oh, and the cardio? My heart loves me for it.... and I love it back.



The heart must love all your gravy too  
I am assuming your taking a different approach to your "carb up" this weekend lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

JennyB said:


> The heart must love all your gravy too
> I am assuming your taking a different approach to your "carb up" this weekend lol


Oh yeah . These two days off from the CKD diet is my reward for staying strict for 13 weeks, and dropping 23 lbs of fat and gaining 6 lbs of LBM! Goal is to drop another 5% bodyfat, will start fat loading again on Monday.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oh yeah . These two days off from the CKD diet is my reward for staying strict for 13 weeks, and dropping 23 lbs of fat and gaining 6 lbs of LBM! Goal is to drop another 5% bodyfat, will start fat loading again on Monday.



Now that's worthy of a reward.  Well done!  

I can't endorse the fried onions, tho.  They are the devil's weed.  Maybe some roasted garlic tho?  I can get behind that.

My carb ups have been Sundays.  I've gotten into the groove of ordering pizza for the fam on Saturday.  That means leftover pizza for breakfast for me.  My favorite way to enjoy it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

Pylon said:


> My carb ups have been Sundays. I've gotten into the groove of ordering pizza for the fam on Saturday. That means leftover pizza for breakfast for me. My favorite way to enjoy it.


On my carbup days I try to limit fat to 90g, which isn't a whole lot.  So I avoid pizza for sure.  But this weekend is different!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

*2/5/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squats*
95 x 5
115 x 5
work
145 x 5
170 x 5
190 x 6

*RDLs*
135 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6

*Seated Leg Curls*
100 x 15
160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 8

*Standing Calf Raise*
135 x 20
155 x 18
155 x 16

*Day 1 of Pig Out*
*Breakfast*
Two breakfast sandwiches made by moi. Toasted bagel, buttered, with 2 whole scrambled eggs, 2 strips bacon, 1 oz of cheddar cheese. *1350 calories*

*Preworkout drink*
1 scoop All Out mixed in 5 oz Cran-Pomegranate juice. *100 calories*

*Workout*
*PWO*
1.5 scoops All in One mixed with 5 oz Cran-Pomegranate juice. *345 calories*

*Lunch*
Big Mac w/extra sauce, small fries w/ketchup, 1 slice of heavenly cheesecake topped with cherry filling. *1300 calories*

*Liquid Refreshment*
15 oz Pennsylvania Dutch egg nog. *740 calories*

*Dinner (speculation)*
Two Taco Bell Nacho Crunch burritos, hot sauce, creamy cole slaw*. 1240 calories*

*So I guess I was wrong about eating less calories than a typical carbup. I'm sitting at 5130 calories for the day, and I still may have a couple of rum on ice! What a pig....*


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 5, 2011)

who the fuck is moi?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> who the fuck is moi?


Wish I could say 'moi' is a hot milf I met at the gym,  but alas.....

moi = "me" in french ...


----------



## JennyB (Feb 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oh yeah . These two days off from the CKD diet is my reward for staying strict for 13 weeks, and dropping 23 lbs of fat and gaining 6 lbs of LBM! Goal is to drop another 5% bodyfat, will start fat loading again on Monday.



WOW those are some serious numbers there Pops! Where are the before and after pics?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 5, 2011)

omg!  What a day of heaven grinds!  OOoooooo!  

Taco Bell?  I love TB, but after hearing about their meats.....ick!  

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> omg!  What a day of heavenly grinds!  OOoooooo!
> 
> I love meats...
> 
> Enjoy!



You're perverted IslandGirl.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *So I guess I was wrong about eating less calories than a typical carbup. I'm sitting at 5130 calories for the day, and I still may have a couple of rum on ice! What a pig....*


 
Day 1 update. Taco Bell doesn't have Nacho Crunch burritios anymore, so I had a Volcano burrito, two crunchy Volcano tacos and creamy cole slaw. Total was 5600 calories!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2011)

thats gross JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2011)

JennyB said:


> WOW those are some serious numbers there Pops! Where are the before and after pics?


Not ready to go prime time . Check your email.



IslandGirl said:


> Taco Bell? I love TB, but after hearing about their meats.....ick!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!


Oh and it was good too, mystery meat and all!
You have a great weekend also! 




juggernaut said:


> You're perverted IslandGirl.


Like the saying goes....takes one to know one


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> thats gross JD


I told you it was going to be ugly!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 6, 2011)

I still love the Bell, mystery meat and all.  Chili cheese burrito...or, if you throw back a bit, their breakfast burritos were top notch.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

Yesterday concluded my weekend pigout day 2. Had a Dunkin Donuts bacon, egg, and cheese croissant, and 6 hash browns. Lunch was two awesome hot dogs from New England Hot Dog Co loaded with chili, nacho cheese, jalapenos and sauteed onions. Had 6 Yuengling lagers, some chips and salsa, 4 slices of pizza (note to self, Papa Johns sucks).

Ok, now that's out of my system, time to get back on the fat loading bandwagon and get keto.

Saturday morning weigh-in: 198.2 lbs
Monday morning weigh-in: 205.0 lbs 

From yesterday

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 35 minutes

5/3/1 coming up


----------



## JennyB (Feb 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're perverted IslandGirl.


 
That just sounds wrong coming from you .. SP of course 



JerseyDevil said:


> Day 1 update. Taco Bell doesn't have Nacho Crunch burritios anymore, so I had a Volcano burrito, two crunchy Volcano tacos and *creamy cole slaw*. Total was 5600 calories!


 
There is something about this term that just sounds gross. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Yesterday concluded my weekend pigout day 2. Had a Dunkin Donuts bacon, egg, and cheese croissant, and 6 hash browns. Lunch was two awesome hot dogs from New England Hot Dog Co loaded with chili, nacho cheese, jalapenos and sauteed onions. Had 6 Yuengling lagers, some chips and salsa, 4 slices of pizza (note to self, Papa Johns sucks).
> 
> Ok, now that's out of my system, time to get back on the fat loading bandwagon and get keto.
> 
> ...


 
Nice work Pops! Now that is what I call a carb up


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok, now that's out of my system, time to get back on the fat loading bandwagon and get keto.
> 
> Saturday morning weigh-in: 198.2 lbs
> Monday morning weigh-in: 205.0 lbs


 
Cardio boy wins the battle of the biggest gainer. 

Final:
JD = 6.8
O = 5.4(and I didn't do cardio in the middle either)

Now time for us to get our asses back to work. Have some shit to get done.


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 7, 2011)

Damn, Im jealous of your Taco Bell shenanigans - mystery meat and all!  Keep putting up those great numbers!


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> (snip) Had 6 Yuengling lagers (snip)
> 
> and get keto. (snip)



Had a few lagers during the game. Sorry to see the Steelers lose, but congrats to the Packers!

What did you think of the game?

Considering jumping back into keto for two or three months. It's not difficult to follow and I loved the weekly cheat meal I gave myself!

Do you have a goal weight?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *
> 
> Crunches
> 40, 40, 40, 40
> ...


*

This sucks ass crunch queen. Put some fucking weight on those!
The pictures you sent me in all honesty-rocked! GREAT job!*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Nice work Pops! Now that is what I call a carb up


Thanks babe. The junk food winners were TB mystery meat burritos and tacos, the CREAMY cole slaw, the dogs from NE Hot Dog, cheesecake from a real Amish farmers market, and what can I say about Dunkin Donuts breakfast croissant and those tasty hash browns?

Biggest loser was Papa Johns pizza, never had before, never will again. It just tasted bad and when I order a large pepperoni I expect more then 8-10 pcs of pepperoni!  And... the beer. Have always been a beer drinker, and Yuengling is good stuff. Just didn't taste that good to me. 



omerta2010 said:


> Final:
> JD = 6.8
> O = 5.4(and I didn't do cardio in the middle either)
> 
> Now time for us to get our asses back to work. Have some shit to get done.


 If you gain 5.4 every weekend carbup, you'll kick my ass going forward. I usually only gain 2-3 lbs. I think I scared my body this weekend 



33sun33 said:


> Damn, Im jealous of your Taco Bell shenanigans - mystery meat and all! Keep putting up those great numbers!


Thanks Sun!



Curt James said:


> What did you think of the game?
> Do you have a goal weight?


I was neutral, but I thought Rodgers lived up to the hype. Most players would crumble under the pressure of their first SB.

Goal is to hit 8% BF, don't really care about the weight. Once I'm there, do a bulk and settle around 10%



juggernaut said:


> This sucks ass crunch queen. Put some fucking weight on those!
> The pictures you sent me in all honesty-rocked! GREAT job!


I saw that and thought wtf? Then I realized you found that post from 7 YEARS ago .

Thanks Jugs, I appreciate the kudos from you and Jen. Really does give me the motivation to carry on!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

*2/7/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
work
190 x 3
220 x 3
245 x 5

*HS Decline*
190 x 10
240 x 8
300 x 6

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

*Lying DB Extensions*
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 11
burn out with rope pushdowns, 40 x 15

*Pushups*
bw x 46

*Ab Crunch Machine*
+50 x 20
+50 x 20
+50 x 18


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> If you gain 5.4 every weekend carbup, you'll kick my ass going forward. I usually only gain 2-3 lbs. I think I scared my body this weekend


 
no comment.  

I think you did the full blown "Shock and Awe" method this weekend. 

If I can keep going the way I am and keep the 10lbs/month going I'll be happy and just keep playing until I'm happy with my waist size. 

So why havn't you put up before and afters.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice workout today, you're probably looking huge after the "carb up".


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I think you did the full blown "Shock and Awe" method this weekend.
> 
> If I can keep going the way I am and keep the 10lbs/month going I'll be happy and just keep playing until I'm happy with my waist size.
> 
> So why havn't you put up before and afters.


 
As long as it's working that's all that matters 

Shock and Awe.... I like that!

Why? Because I'm not done yet. Not ready for prime time. Jenny and Jugs got to see my progress pics for feedback. Jugs because he has been an incredible mentor and he inspired me to try this diet, giving advice along the way answering PMs and emails. He was also instrumental in setting up my macros. And Jenny? ... well because, she's Jenny  ... and her dieting and menu selection was also a source of inspiration to me.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Cardio boy wins the battle of the biggest gainer.
> 
> Final:
> JD = 6.8
> ...



Can you tell me the secret to gaining weight please !! 



JerseyDevil said:


> As long as it's working that's all that matters
> 
> Shock and Awe.... I like that!
> 
> Why? Because I'm not done yet. Not ready for prime time. Jenny and Jugs got to see my progress pics for feedback. Jugs because he has been an incredible mentor and he inspired me to try this diet, giving advice along the way answering PMs and emails. He was also instrumental in setting up my macros. And Jenny? ... well because, she's Jenny  ... and her dieting and menu selection was also a source of inspiration to me.



Awwwwwwwwwww you are the best! I did see the pictures and I was in awe. He has made some MAJOR changes. In fact I didnt recognize him from picture to picture. YOU ROCK POPS !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're perverted IslandGirl.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Oh and it was good too, mystery meat and all!
> You have a great weekend also!
> 
> 
> Like the saying goes....takes one to know one


 
LOL  Me perverted?  Nah, not lil 'ole me.  

Awww thanks.  I did have a great weekend.  We were suppose to hook up with the Heavy's and Prince and wife, but the weather was bad so we ended up staying home.  Boooo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

*2/8/2011*

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine, level 13, 30 minutes

*Ab Crunch Machine*
+85 x 15
+105 x 12
+125 x 10
Using a different gym, different crunch machine... AND they have a lying leg curl machine, woohoo!

*HS Pullover *
50 x 10
100 x 10
150 x 10
Saw this Hammer machine, just had to try it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2011)

I need to figure out how to request equipment for my gym. They put TV's in the weight room now. 

Today they had cartoons on one of them. 

How did ya like the HS Pullover? Had one once, and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

I liked it!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey man its been awhile do you remember me?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2011)

nice pressing strength


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2011)

Brutus_G said:


> Hey man its been awhile do you remember me?


Oh course I do!  Welcome back



PreMier said:


> nice pressing strength


Thanks Jake.  How's things?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2011)

hiya JD!
Man.....thanks for posting all the crap I can't eat....you sir....suck! And I mean that cause Im jealous!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hiya JD!
> Man.....thanks for posting all the crap I can't eat....you sir....suck! And I mean that cause Im jealous!


 
Is this because you can't get them?  

Just curious because for me the out of sight, out of mind helps me alot on my diet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> hiya JD!
> Man.....thanks for posting all the crap I can't eat....you sir....suck! And I mean that cause Im jealous!


Hey Burner! Well if it makes you feel any better, I'm back on the wagon


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2011)

*2/9/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
235 x 3
275 x 3
305 x 5 
Still taking it easier. Concentrating on form, and resetting between reps.

*Neutral Pull Ups*
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 6

*HS Rows (one arm at a time)*
100 x 8/8
125 x 8/8
145 x 8/8

*BB Curls*
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 8

*DB Curls*
30's x 15
35's x 12

*Cardio*
Elliptical, 20 minutes, hard pace


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice workout 

Just curious, why you'd do barbell and DB curls. I would have switched the DB curls to hammer curls.  Just my $.02


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2011)

Just bored... your right, hammers would have made more sense.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> ... your right,


 
whohoooo, finally right about something. 

Can ya tell I'm bored today.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Jake.  How's things?



good, thx.  i like to do db curls after bb curls somedays, but they are concentration db curls


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> whohoooo, finally right about something.


I know a certain puppy who would say otherwise


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2011)

*2/10/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Standing Military Press*
65 x 10
95 x 8
work
120 x 3
135 x 3
155 x 6

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 10
165 x 10
185 x 12

*Plate Raise*
35 x 20
45 x 15
45 x 15

*Face Pulls*
115 x 12
130 x 12
130 x 12

Was planning on more but workout got interrupted.  There is a hot blonde who I talked to briefly about 4 months ago.  Close to my age, *no ring*, she is a big Golden lover (dogs), like me, and works out hard....sexy. Well she was there tonight... I couldn't help myself but to go say hi.  We had a great conversation, then she mentioned the "H" word a couple of times.  Drat...


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 10, 2011)

JD's mackin on chicks at the gym. 






Looks like your shoulder is about healed up with those numbers. Looks like a good workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/10/2011*
> 
> 
> 
> Was planning on more but workout got interrupted.  There is a hot blonde who I talked to briefly about 4 months ago.  Close to my age, *no ring*, she is a big Golden lover (dogs), like me, and works out hard....sexy. Well she was there tonight... I couldn't help myself but to go say hi.  We had a great conversation, then she mentioned the "H" word a couple of times.  Drat...



I thought the "H" word was going to be HUMP!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> JD's mackin on chicks at the gym.


Love the smiley! Yeah, all one time this year, lol



yellowmoomba said:


> I thought the "H" word was going to be HUMP!!


I wish..... Beautiful long blonde hair, blue eyes, thin but very toned, and ahem.... stacked with a nice booty.  She is a high school phys ed teacher.  When I went to high school all the female phys ed teachers were all butch..... things have changed!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 10, 2011)

I am either carb depleted or just lost .. or both .. WTF is the H word?? 
OH AND CONCENTRATE on your workouts numb nuts


----------



## davegmb (Feb 10, 2011)

Strong military numbers JD, shame about the blonde


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I wish..... Beautiful long blonde hair, blue eyes, thin but very toned, and ahem.... stacked with a nice booty. She is a high school phys ed teacher. When I went to high school all the female phys ed teachers were all butch..... things have changed!


 
  Well, either butch or ......no, I won't say it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I am either carb depleted or just lost .. or both .. WTF is the H word??
> OH AND CONCENTRATE on your workouts numb nuts


*HUSBAND*



davegmb said:


> Strong military numbers JD, shame about the blonde


Thanks Dave, oh well. You can't win them all.



IslandGirl said:


> Well, either butch or ......no, I won't say it.


She is neither, trust me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

*2/11/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill 50 minutes
First 30 minutes intense
Next 20 minutes decreasing pace every 5 minutes

Jenny is right... focus. But damn, she was there again, and gave me a nice smile, wave and "Hi JD" (names have been changed to protect the inoocent).  Friendly smile. But enough to well, you know 

I must be taking too much testosterone in my HRT....


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

Next time use this pickup line:





At least you know the test is working. 

I just thought the smiley was funny as hell.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

That was bad.... but funny!

Can someone explain to me what the benefit is of loading 16 plates on an oly bar, and proceeding to do ONE rep with a shrug? Yes, he worked his way up but jesus dude. He was getting all pumped up dancing like a boxer, getting loose like he was getting ready to deadlift it.

Then moment of truth.... apply the wraps, bounce on the heels about 10 times, and GRRRRR one or two inches of movement, then strut around like you just deadlifted it.

Am I missing something?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That was bad.... but funny!
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the benefit is of loading 16 plates on an oly bar, and proceeding to do ONE rep with a shrug? Yes, he worked his way up but jesus dude. He was getting all pumped up dancing like a boxer, getting loose like he was getting ready to deadlift it.
> 
> ...


 
Well there were the farmers walks carrying all the plates over to the rack.  Wonder if counted those as part of the workout

Was he to lazy to unrack it?  

Saw one guy the other day put 10 plates per side on the legpress, and did 6 reps of 2 inch legpress's and then walked out the door never to be seen again.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2011)

people are fucking dumb!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> She is neither, trust me


 
LOL  

Well, ya' know, I don't wear my ring to the gym.  I don't want it to get messed up or get caught on anything.  I usually train with hubby, but sometimes I go solo.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Jenny is right... focus. But damn, she was there again, and gave me a nice smile, wave and "Hi JD" (names have been changed to protect the inoocent). Friendly smile. But enough to well, you know
> 
> I must be taking too much testosterone in my HRT....


 


omerta2010 said:


> Next time use this pickup line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Love that smiley!  



JerseyDevil said:


> That was bad.... but funny!
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the benefit is of loading 16 plates on an oly bar, and proceeding to do ONE rep with a shrug? Yes, he worked his way up but jesus dude. He was getting all pumped up dancing like a boxer, getting loose like he was getting ready to deadlift it.
> 
> ...


 




omerta2010 said:


> Well there were the farmers walks carrying all the plates over to the rack. Wonder if counted those as part of the workout
> 
> Was he to lazy to unrack it?
> 
> Saw one guy the other day put 10 plates per side on the legpress, and did 6 reps of 2 inch legpress's and then walked out the door never to be seen again.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't get to distracted JD. You do not wanna be the guy who staples himself on the bench because of a beauty.


JerseyDevil said:


> *2/10/2011*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> 
> ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 12, 2011)

Some funny stuff in here these days .... haha


----------



## JennyB (Feb 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That was bad.... but funny!
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the benefit is of loading 16 plates on an oly bar, and proceeding to do ONE rep with a shrug? Yes, he worked his way up but jesus dude. He was getting all pumped up dancing like a boxer, getting loose like he was getting ready to deadlift it.
> 
> ...


 
someone wise once said to me .. if your lifting heavy enough you NEVER have to train traps! shrugs and uprights are not needed and can cause alot of neck and shoulder issues in the long run. he does it to show off and be a turkey fucker. eyes on the prize Pops .. the prize isnt the married woman either


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Was planning on more but workout *got interrupted.*  There is a hot blonde who (snip) *We had a great conversation*, then she mentioned the "H" word a couple of times.  Drat...



heh Was at the gym recently and a guy I've seen there lifting seriously never moved one dumbbell or bar. Was there at least an hour and he (can't blame him) spent that entire time talking with a girl in skin-tight workout pants, spandex, lyrcra, whatever. She had a bubble butt and a half. I took more than one trip to the water fountain during that workout. 



omerta2010 said:


> Saw one guy the other day put 10 plates per  side on the legpress, and did 6 reps of 2 inch legpress's and then  walked out the door never to be seen again.



Did he strip the plates off the machine at least?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Did he strip the plates off the machine at least?



Nope they are all lazy jackasses at my gym. I only see them do it after I "talk to myself out loud" about how everybody are slobs. Then it gets better for a couple days.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Well, ya' know, I don't wear my ring to the gym. I don't want it to get messed up or get caught on anything. I usually train with hubby, but sometimes I go solo.


Yeah that's what I figured.  When I first got married I did the same thing.  I didn't like the way the ring felt pressed up against a barbell, but I got used to it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

*2/12/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squat*
95 x 8
135 x 3
work
160 x 3
190 x 3 
200 x 5 PR

*RDLs*
135 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6
265 x 5

*Leg Curl *
65 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 8
A LYING leg curl! Woohoo! Damn this works so much better then those piece of shit seated leg curl machines. 

*Seated Calf Raises*
55 x 17
55 x 14
55 x 8 (got a bad cramp, had to stop, almost felt like a charley horse)

*Treadmill*
30 minutes LISS

Oh and this rather attractive older woman came in about the same time I did. She appeared to be around 50-55, average looking shape. She goes to the bench and does a set with just the bar, then loads 65 lbs and proceeds to do three sets of 10. Then she did smith machine inclines, again with a 10 loaded on either side another three sets of 10. After that she did close grip bench supersetted with lying tricep ext, then finished off with rope pushdowns and overhead extensions. I was impressed. Hmmmmmmmm  

Repeat after Jenny.... eye on the prize, eye on the prize, eye on the prize


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

Almost forgot to post..... Today is carbup day! After my ridiculous pigout last weekend I put on 7 lbs. It took me until this morning to get back where I was a week ago, at least according to the scale.

That said, I went a bit easier on the carbup today.

*Meal 1:* bagel w/butter and strawberry jam, blueberries, and banana
*Meal 2:* bagel w/butter and strawberry jam, 1/2 scoop All in One, 1/2c skim milk
*Workout*
*Meal 3:* PWO 2 scoops All in One, 1c skim milk
*Meal 4:* Wendy's Jr Bacon Cheeseburger, large chili, 4 packets of hot sauce, 4 saltine crackers
*Meal 5:* Two frosted raspberry Pop-Tarts
*Refreshment:* Three 5 oz glasses of dry red wine
*Meal 6:* 7 oz spaghetti, 4T parmesan/romano cheese, tabasco sauce, 1 pc garlic toast

Kcal: 4490 calories
Carbs: 613g
Protein: 186g
Fat: 88g
Fiber: 37g


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> *Nope *they are all lazy jackasses at my gym. I only see them do it after I "talk to myself out loud" about how everybody are slobs. Then it gets better for a couple days.



He needs a 100# plate dropped on his head. 

...

Okay, I take it back. But _a 2 1/2_ in the forehead like a frisbee would send a clear message.



JerseyDevil said:


> Almost forgot to post..... Today is *carbup day! *After my ridiculous pigout last weekend I put on 7 lbs. It took me until this morning to get back where I was a week ago, at least according to the scale.
> 
> That said, I went a bit easier on the carbup today.
> 
> ...



FROSTED POP-TARTS _FTW!_


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

HaHa.... Jenny and O are responsible for that......


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL!  I have a frosted pop tart after every workout now.  Have you seen the grape ones?  omg!  They are to die for!!!  YUM!


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/12/2011*
> 
> 
> Oh and this rather attractive older woman came in about the same time I did. She appeared to be around 50-55, average looking shape. She goes to the bench and does a set with just the bar, then loads 65 lbs and proceeds to do three sets of 10. Then she did smith machine inclines, again with a 10 loaded on either side another three sets of 10. After that she did close grip bench supersetted with lying tricep ext, then finished off with rope pushdowns and overhead extensions. I was impressed. Hmmmmmmmm
> ...



Sounds like you caught every detail JD lol. Good stuff on your Pr the 5/3/1 has alot of success stories.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> HaHa.... Jenny and O are responsible for that......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Pop-Tarts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

 I _looooove _Pop-Tarts!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 13, 2011)

You will have to tell me about this DC training and might start it with you, as i am due a new prgram soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> LOL! I have a frosted pop tart after every workout now. Have you seen the grape ones? omg! They are to die for!!! YUM!


 


Curt James said:


> I _looooove _Pop-Tarts!


 
... and on the 7th day, God created Pop Tarts!



Brutus_G said:


> Sounds like you caught every detail JD lol. Good stuff on your Pr the 5/3/1 has alot of success stories.


I am very observant    Yeah 5/3/1 is a great program.




davegmb said:


> You will have to tell me about this DC training and might start it with you, as i am due a new prgram soon.


I'm sticking with 5/3/1 indefinitely, but when I do go off I probably will try DC again.  Island Girl does DC to a t, when I did it I never tried the widowmakers.  But the basic concept is rest pause.  You warm as usual then do an all out set.  You pick a weight that you can only do 8 reps with.  Rack it, take 12-15 deep breaths, try to do 2-4 reps, rack it.  Take 12-15 deep breaths, do 1-3 more reps.... done.  Your try to continually up the weight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2011)

*2/13/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 45 minutes LISS

Weight Saturday morning before carbup: 198.4 lbs
Weight Sunday morning after carbup: 201.6 lbs

Since I'm in phase two of my cut, I think I'll start posting my meals again. Probably a couple of times a week.

*Today* 
Meal 1: Omelet consisting of 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 8 jalapeno slices, 1.5 oz cheddar cheese, and 1C broccoli, 4 strips of thick cut bacon, psyllium husk powder, fish oil

Meal 2: 1 can albacore tuna, 2T mayo, pepper, jalapeno relish, 24 almonds, 2C hearts of romaine, 2T red wine vinegar & olive oil dressing (Paul Newman's, it rocks!)

Meal 3: PWO, protein shake (1 scoop whey protein powder, 5g creatine)

Meal 4: 7 ozs of pastrami, 1 oz cheddar cheese, 2C broccoli, 1/2C cottage cheese, 5 oz glass dry red wine, psyllium husk powder, fish oil


----------



## JennyB (Feb 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> HaHa.... Jenny and O are responsible for that......



I love my pop tarts !! You buggers have some great flavors in the USA. 



JerseyDevil said:


> *2/13/2011*
> 
> *Cardio*
> Treadmill, 45 minutes LISS
> ...



SWEET! Thanks for posting your meals. Gives me good ideas  WINE!!! WTF is that ?? Eye on the prize dodo bird


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

That's my secret weapon!  Single glass of red wine is good for your heart, and it's only 4g of carbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

That's my secret weapon!  Single glass of red wine is good for your heart, and it's only 4g of carbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

You can say that again!  I hate double posts...


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's my secret weapon! Single glass of red wine is good for your heart, and it's only 4g of carbs


 


JerseyDevil said:


> That's my secret weapon! Single glass of red wine is good for your heart, and it's only 4g of carbs


 

Kids, please take note, don't drink and text/post or this could happen to you.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> HaHa.... Jenny and O are responsible for that......


 
Glad we could help you out with the pop tarts. 

Your meal plan looks sweet as well.

Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Kids, please take note, don't drink and text/post or this could happen to you.


Hahaha, that was good!



omerta2010 said:


> Hope you had a good weekend.


Still adjusting to no football


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still adjusting to no football


 
Baseball, pitchers and catchers report this week. 

Won't be long.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

*2/14/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
175 x 5
work
200 x 5
230 x 3
255 x 3

*DB Incline*
60's x 15
75's x 13
85's x 12

*CG Bench Press*
135 x 8
195 x 6
195 x 5
195 x 5

*One Arm Extension*
25 x 12/12
30 x 10/10
35 x 8/8

*Push Ups*
38

My right arm is a mess. I must have slightly sprained my wrist doing who knows what, my elbow arthritis is flared up, and the shoulder issue has come back somewhat. This workout brought it all out  


Eats

Meal 1: Omelet consisting of 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 6 jalapeno slices, 5 grape tomatoes, 1.5 oz cheddar cheese, and 1C broccoli, 4 strips of thick cut bacon, psyllium husk powder, fish oil

Meal 2: 1 can albacore tuna, 2T mayo, black pepper, pickle relish, endive/escarole/radicchio greens, 4 grape tomatoes, 3 large olives stuffed with garlic, 2T Greek dressing

Meal 3: PWO, protein shake (1 scoop whey protein powder, 5g creatine)

Meal 4: 10 ozs of baked chicken breast tenders brushed with oil olive, 2C broccoli, psyllium husk powder, fish oil 

Meal 5: 14 almonds, 1C 2% cottage cheese


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

Your meal plan looks good. 

Sorry to hear about your shoulder being a pain again. Next week maybe for "deload week" you should just do your favorite "cardio" and rest up.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Baseball, pitchers and catchers report this week.
> 
> Won't be long.



This week?  Today, dude!  Spring is here!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2011)

what do you think agitated it all?  time to rest


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

PreMier said:


> what do you think agitated it all? time to rest


 ...he's single....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2011)

JennyB said:


> I love my pop tarts !! You buggers have some great flavors in the USA.


 That's cause we invented them, my dear, sweet, awesome canukian friend!


I can't have pop tarts...and the strawberry frosted ones are all over the place here...400 cals in those dam things...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2011)

You can have them, you just gotta earn them, son!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 15, 2011)

i hate injuries, thank you pain killers


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Next week maybe for "deload week" you should just do your favorite "cardio" and rest up.


Yeah maybe. We'll see. The wrist has already healed, the arthritis in the elbow is an ongoing thing. Haven't had much problem the last 2 years since I reduced volume, but every once in awhile it flares up for no apparent reason. The shoulder is the concern. A nuisance injury for sure. I think doing CG bench and one arm extensions wasn't a good idea.



Pylon said:


> This week? Today, dude! Spring is here!


Yeah baby! Hopefully the Philllies pitching staff lives up to at least 70% of the expectations!



PreMier said:


> what do you think agitated it all? time to rest


See below 



Burner02 said:


> ...he's single....


So much porn, so little time



davegmb said:


> i hate injuries, thank you pain killers


I try to use pain killers sparingly. But ice and NSAIDS have been my friends the last couple of days!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

*2/15/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 30 minutes brisk pace, 20 minutes LISS


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2011)

Bummer about the injuries...............


----------



## Pylon (Feb 15, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah baby! Hopefully the Philllies pitching staff lives up to at least 70% of the expectations!



Is that even possible?  (The answer is yes, I think.)

In most seasons, the Cards rotation (Wainwright, Carpenter, Garcia, Westbrook, Lohse) would be looked at as one of the deepest in the league.  Now they are just trying to keep pace with PHI...


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Dang!  Between you and I and our injuries.  lmao  

Heal up!  Maybe a cruise is in order.  ???  Rest up those joints and all.

I sprained my wrist once and whoa, that sucked!  I could barely drive, open doors, using a can opener.....sucky!  I wear wrist wraps now.  I don't take any chances.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Dang!  Between you and I and our injuries.  lmao  

Heal up!  Maybe a cruise is in order.  ???  Rest up those joints and all.

I sprained my wrist once and whoa, that sucked!  I could barely drive, open doors, using a can opener.....sucky!  I wear wrist wraps now.  I don't take any chances.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

you can say that again!
oh...wait....




Cruise? Did someone say.....cruise? When? Where??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Dang! Between you and I and our injuries. lmao


Between injuries and double posting, we are a mess! 



Pylon said:


> Is that even possible? (The answer is yes, I think.)


They need to stay healthy and that is tough. Everyone is talking Phils pitching, but I'm worried about the bats!



Burner02 said:


> Cruise? Did someone say.....cruise? When? Where??


Maybe one day we could put together an IronMag cruise. Now that would be one long group cheat meal!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

Yesterday's nutrition:

Meal 1: Omelet consisting of 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 6 jalapeno slices, 5 grape tomatoes, 1.5 oz cheddar cheese, and 1C broccoli, 4 strips of thick cut bacon, psyllium husk powder, fish oil

Meal 2: 8 oz baked chicken breast tenders brushed with olive oil, endive/escarole/radicchio greens, 4 grape tomatoes, 3 large olives stuffed with garlic, 3T Greek dressing, 1C 2% cottage cheese

Meal 3: Protein shake (1 scoop whey protein powder, 5g creatine)

Meal 4: 9 oz roast beef, 1 oz colby jack cheese, 2T horseradish, hearts of romaine, 7 jalapeno slices, 3 olives stuffed with garlic, 3T Greek dressing, psyllium husk powder, fish oil 

Meal 5: 1T peanut butter, 1/2C 2% cottage cheese


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2011)

I tell ya what....on my cruise last year...I ate..ok...kept active and did not gain a pound. 
So, bring it!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yesterday's nutrition:
> 
> Meal 1: Omelet consisting of 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 6 jalapeno slices, 5 grape tomatoes, 1.5 oz cheddar cheese, and 1C broccoli, 4 strips of thick cut bacon, psyllium husk powder, fish oil
> 
> ...



Mmm.....bacon....


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2011)

make me one of each bitches....NOW.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> I tell ya what....on my cruise last year...I ate..ok...kept active and did not gain a pound.
> So, bring it!


What's the fun in that? If I go on a cruise, it's gonna be ugly!



Pylon said:


> Mmm.....bacon....


Yeah buddy!  The roast beef, with melted cheese and horseradish was great too.  First time I tried making that.



juggernaut said:


> make me one of each bitches....NOW.


Did I make you hungry?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah buddy! The roast beef, with melted cheese and horseradish was great too. First time I tried making that.


 
Shoulda thrown some bacon on that to. 

hmmm, now I'm craving Arby's sauce mixed with the horseradish sauce. 

I know strange mix but really good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

*2/16/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Deadlifts*
135 x 8
225 x 5
work
250 x 5
285 x 3
325 x 3
365 x 1
Probably could have got 10-15 more lbs, but that will be my mission next time around. Still feeling some of the sciatica, so easy does it.

*Pull Ups*
bw x 10
bw x 8
bw x 7
Getting well above the bar, I used to get my eyes about level with it. Plus I start from a full hang each rep. Have improved considerably!

*HS Rows (one arm at a time)*
100 x 10
125 x 8
145 x 8, RP 4, RP 2 (20 sec RPs)

*Preacher Curl Machine*
65 x 15
95 x 12
95 x 10
3 second negatives. Easier on elbows then regular BB curls

*Rear Delt Machine*
75 x 12
75 x 12
75 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> hmmm, now I'm craving Arby's sauce mixed with the horseradish sauce.
> 
> I know strange mix but really good.


 I like that mix too.... but this was straight horseradish, not the sauce.  Makes your nostrils flare.... well, like a horse


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice dead lifts I like the 5/3/1 training.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

Killer deads. 

I think next round I'm going to go the way Gaz has been and switch it to 3/5/1 with the 2 added singles at the end of the 3 and 1.


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/14/2011*
> 
> My right arm is a mess. I must have slightly sprained my wrist doing who knows what, my elbow arthritis is flared up, and the shoulder issue has come back somewhat. This workout brought it all out



The old man is falling apart lol. Like Islandgirl was talking about I actually can get some wrist issues when i bench without my wrist wraps. Try adding some wrist wraps in if you have not already.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice dead lifts I like the 5/3/1 training.


I've been doing 5/3/1 for awhile now. Really like it! 



omerta2010 said:


> Killer deads.
> 
> I think next round I'm going to go the way Gaz has been and switch it to 3/5/1 with the 2 added singles at the end of the 3 and 1.


Killer deads?  

Yeah, I've been considering that also. So you do the 3/3/3 workout first, then 5/5/5, and lastly 5/3/1, and only add the singles on the 3/3/3 and 5/3/1 weeks? On the 5/5/5, you don't go all out on the last set, is that right? 



Brutus_G said:


> The old man is falling apart lol.


No shit! 

I used to have a lot of problems with my wrists and wore wraps for a few years. I don't have that problem anymore, I think this was a fluke. But if it keeps bothering me, I will get the wrist wraps for sure.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2011)

Yesterday's nutrition:

Meal 1: Omelet consisting of 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 6 jalapeno slices, 5 grape tomatoes, 1 oz colby jack cheese, and 1/2C broccoli, 4 strips of thick cut bacon, psyllium husk powder, fish oil

Meal 2: 2 cans albacore tuna, jalapeno relish, 4 grape tomatoes, 3 large olives stuffed with garlic, 2T chunky blue cheese dressing, 1T peanut butter, 12 almonds

Meal 3: PWO.  Protein shake (1 scoop whey protein powder, 5g creatine)

Meal 4: 9.8 oz Atlantic salmon pan seared in olive oil, hearts of romaine, 7 jalapeno slices, 4 grape tomatoes, 2T red wine vinegar & olive oil dressing, psyllium husk powder, fish oil, 5 oz glass of cabernet sauvignon


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> What's the fun in that? If I go on a cruise, it's gonna be ugly!


 trust me....I ate....sometimes, two entrees....not a big fish person, so I'd get that...and then get the steak as a back up...
and! Sometimes...get three deserts...cause they all sounded too good to pass up.
oh, and then some sort of cal heavy after dinner drink...


Good job on the pull ups!


----------



## JennyB (Feb 17, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> make me one of each bitches....NOW.



So polite and suttle .. gotta love him! 



JerseyDevil said:


> What's the fun in that? If I go on a cruise, it's gonna be ugly!
> 
> Yeah buddy!  The roast beef, with melted cheese and horseradish was great too.  First time I tried making that.
> 
> Did I make you hungry?



CRUISES ROCK!!! 



JerseyDevil said:


> Yesterday's nutrition:
> 
> Meal 1: *Omelet consisting of 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, 6 jalapeno slices, 5 grape tomatoes, 1 oz colby jack cheese, and 1/2C broccoli, 4 strips of thick cut bacon,* psyllium husk powder, fish oil
> 
> ...



Nice meals .. thanks for the ideas .. minus the wine of course


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

what??? Wine...is fine.....(I just made that up)
AND! even a little good for you in small quantities!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> what??? Wine...is fine.....(I just made that up)
> AND! even a little good for you in small quantities!


 
wine is fine but whiskey's quicker


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, I've been considering that also. So you do the 3/3/3 workout first, then 5/5/5, and lastly 5/3/1, and only add the singles on the 3/3/3 and 5/3/1 weeks? On the 5/5/5, you don't go all out on the last set, is that right?


 
Yep, and on the singles I liked Gaz's idea of just adding 10 to the last weigth for each single on upper and 20 for lower.  But I'm going to limit it to 2 singles on the 3/3/3 and 3 on the 5/3/1. 

Gonna try this when the new round starts in 2 weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> trust me....I ate....sometimes, two entrees....not a big fish person, so I'd get that...and then get the steak as a back up...
> and! Sometimes...get three deserts...cause they all sounded too good to pass up.
> oh, and then some sort of cal heavy after dinner drink...
> 
> ...


If that's the case.... GAME ON! 

Thanks on the pull ups, been a long time coming



JennyB said:


> Nice meals .. thanks for the ideas .. minus the wine of course


That was like 2 little ole glasses in a week! Whatcha doing on here anyway? I know you are busy . Thanks Sweetpea 



Burner02 said:


> what??? Wine...is fine.....(I just made that up)
> AND! even a little good for you in small quantities!


That's what I'm sayin!



omerta2010 said:


> wine is fine but whiskey's quicker


I'm with you on that one


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2011)

*2/17/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 50 minutes, ramp up, then ramp down


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2011)

I just ordered some new wrist wraps today.  Bummed cuz' they ran out of pink ones.  My pink ones now, the velcro has gotten kind of loose.

I ordered the light blue for myself and Cam the other one.  

You can custom order yours too. APT Pro Gear - Search Results


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2011)

I like my versa grips.


JD- know you've been working on your pull ups. Feels good to see it working, eh? nice!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I just ordered some new wrist wraps today. Bummed cuz' they ran out of pink ones. My pink ones now, the velcro has gotten kind of loose.
> 
> I ordered the light blue for myself and Cam the other one.
> 
> You can custom order yours too. APT Pro Gear - Search Results


Crap!  I was counting on pink also .  Seriously, those look nice.



Burner02 said:


> JD- know you've been working on your pull ups. Feels good to see it working, eh? nice!


Thanks buddy.  Yes, it does feel good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Crap! I was counting on pink also .


 
Now they won't match your pink lifting belt and leg warmers.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Crap!  I was counting on pink also .



Sorry, I think I bought the last set.  They match my leotards.  All of them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Sorry, I think I bought the last set. They match my leotards. All of them.


 Damn you Pylon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

*2/17/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Standing Military Press*
65 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 5
work
130 x 5
145 x 3
160 x 5 

*BB Incline Press*
135 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 12

*Standing One Arm DB Press*
35 x 8/8
45 x 8/8
55 x 8/8

*Face Pulls*
100 x 12
115 x 12
130 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice MPs


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 18, 2011)

for having a bum shoulder, your MP's are awesome. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 18, 2011)

Ya that's some crazy pressing


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> for having a bum shoulder, your MP's are awesome.
> 
> Have a good weekend.


 what he said! 
lot of pressing though...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2011)

well done, JD!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice MPs


 


omerta2010 said:


> for having a bum shoulder, your MP's are awesome.


 


ihateschoolmt said:


> Ya that's some crazy pressing


 


Burner02 said:


> what he said!
> lot of pressing though...


 


Pylon said:


> well done, JD!


 
Look at all this testosterone in one spot! LOL

Thanks guys. Shoulder held up well. Stretching it between sets seems to help. As a precaution I iced it afterwards for 15 minutes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

*2/19/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Front Squats*
135 x 8
155 x 8
work
170 x 5
190 x 3
215 x 2
On the last set almost lost it. I still use the strap method when securing the bar, and it looks like 205 is my limit. If I didn't have that problem pretty sure I could have done a couple more.

*Leg Press*
warm up
6 plates x 5
8 plates x 5
10 plates x 5
12 plates x 8
Hope IG doesn't see this! What is she at? Like 18 plates for 12! **

*Lying Leg Curls*
65 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 8

*SHELC*
12
12
12


*Carb Up Day!* Mmmmm.... carbs

*Meal 1:* Bowl of frosted mini-wheats, 1C skim milk with 1/2 scoop of All In One, banana, bagel w/pat of butter and 2T strawberry jam

*Meal 2:* PWO 1.5 scoops of All In One, 1/2C skim milk

*Meal 3:* 3 pancakes, pat of butter, maple syrup

*Meal 4:* 10.5 oz baked potato, 2T sour cream and black pepper, 2 frosted Raspberry Pop Tarts, 2 Yuengling Lagers

*Meal 5:* 6.5 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 4T parmesan/romano cheese, garlic toast, glass Cabernet Sauvignon

Kcal: 4532 calories
Carbs: 687g
Protein: 173g
Fat: 70g
Fiber: 33g


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2011)

I forgot I added 3 oz of 96% lean ground beef to the spaghetti sauce


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 19, 2011)

always glad to see someone doing front squats. You know Olympic movements don't count if they aren't ATF, right?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice workout. So you going to switch to reg squats yet?

Hope your having a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> always glad to see someone doing front squats. You know Olympic movements don't count if they aren't ATF, right?


I get below parallel.  My knees can't take ATF....



omerta2010 said:


> Nice workout. So you going to switch to reg squats yet?


I've been tempted, but I could never go heavy... and you know the saying.  Go heavy or go home!

Hope you are having a good weekend too.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2011)

Mmmmm.....spaghetti....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Mmmmm.....spaghetti....


 You know it brother!  For what ever reason, this is the meal I crave all week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2011)

*2/20/2011*

*Cardio*
50 minutes treadmill, 30 minutes intense, 20 minutes ramping down

Before carb up:  198.2 lbs
After carb up:  200.4 lbs


----------



## Brutus_G (Feb 20, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/20/2011*
> 
> *Cardio*
> 50 minutes treadmill, 30 minutes intense, 20 minutes ramping down
> ...



I have not searched your entire journal, but what are your current goals? BTW Yuengling is nothing compared to Heineken.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 20, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/19/2011*
> 
> *5/3/1*
> 
> ...


 
Jersey!!!  lol  Come train with me!   

I loved spaghetti meat sauce!  YUM!  YUM!  I'm gonna make a huge pot tomorrow.  I made chili tonight that I can eat when dieting!  So delish!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2011)

Brutus_G said:


> I have not searched your entire journal, but what are your current goals? BTW Yuengling is nothing compared to Heineken.


I think I mentioned it there somewhere .  Trying to get below 10% bf, hopefully 8%.  Then I will do a bulk by staying on the CKD diet but increasing maintenance by 15-20%. 

Sorry I have never liked Heineken.  In doing this diet I have all but eliminated beer.  I had some on my cheat weekend (after 12 weeks of strict), then last weekend.   



IslandGirl said:


> Jersey!!! lol Come train with me!


I would love to IG!  That would be huge motivation, but the drive to Colorado is a deal breaker


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2011)

*2/21/2011*

*5/3/1*

*Deload Week*

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
work
175 x 5
190 x 5
205 x 5

*Incline Bench Press*
135 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 8

*Seated DB Extension*
65 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

*Push Ups*
20
20
20
20

For the next two weeks I am going to eliminate all pressing movements and focus on lower and back.  Going to do a mix of deadlifts, SLDL, RDL, front squats (may even throw in some light back squats), pull ups, chins, leg press, step ups, etc, etc.  No presses, no curls, no rows, no masterbating (j/k)....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2011)

this to heal up, or?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2011)

...oh and of course cardio.

Yep, to heal up.  I think focusing on hip dominant movements will help me cut also.  It was easy getting from 22% bf to 14%, but I'm finding 14% to 10% is way harder .  Making progess though!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2011)

good mornings should be on that list?

And good idea heal up.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> good mornings should be on that list?


Absolutely!  Thanks for mentioning those.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2011)

*2/22/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 55 minutes, bpm 110-127

*Decline Crunches*
bw x 20
+25 x 15
+25 x 10
bw x 15


----------



## JennyB (Feb 23, 2011)

Just popping in to say hi pops!


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2011)

hey jersey, didnt go way back in your thread, but it looks like you are still putting up good weights. im impressed on the weight loss. im about 20% right now and would love to get down to 14, but i always feel really small when i get down to far, althought people comment on how much bigger i look. 
good luck on the diet, sounds like you are almost there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Just popping in to say hi pops!


Hey Sweetpea!  Anxiously awaiting that update 



the other half said:


> hey jersey, didnt go way back in your thread, but it looks like you are still putting up good weights. im impressed on the weight loss. im about 20% right now and would love to get down to 14, but i always feel really small when i get down to far, althought people comment on how much bigger i look.
> good luck on the diet, sounds like you are almost there.


Yeah, I know what you mean.  The only place that bugs me is my arms.  My arms were never big to begin with, and they are getting smaller but with better definition.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2011)

Yesterday's nutrition

Meal 1: 1 scoop whey protein, .25C skim milk

Meal 2: 6 X-large egg whites, 2 X-large whole eggs, 1/2C broccoli, 4 grape tomatoes, 1.5 oz sharp cheddar, tabasco, fish oil, psyllium husk powder

Meal 3: Can albacore tuna packed in oil, jalapeno relish, 2T mayo, black pepper, baby spinach, 1T red wine vinager & olive oil dressing, 1/2C 2% cottage cheese

Meal 4: 1 scoop whey protein, 5g creatine

Meal 5: 10 oz beef tenderloin wrapped w/bacon, 1C broccoli, fish oil, psyllium husk powder


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi JD, i know you have a dodgy shoulder so no pressing, but why no rows?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hi JD, i know you have a dodgy shoulder so no pressing, but why no rows?


 Hey Dave.   Where it bothers me most seems to be where the side delt ties into the arm.  Moderate curls and rows would probably be ok, but I just decided to give those a break also.  Seems funny, but pullups don't aggravate it, at least not yet LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2011)

*2/23/2011*

*5/3/1 Deload Week*

*Deadlifts - 4" in the hole*
135 x 8
185 x 6 
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
Done on 4" riser. Liked the added range of motion

*WG Pull Ups*
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

*Back Squat*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
Don't laugh, haven't done back squats in a long, long time. Won't ever go heavy again, but I would like to work up to 225 for 10 or so. Did get nice and deep, and no knee problems.

*Step Ups*
bw x 10
increased height of step
bw x 10
+50 x 10
+60 x 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
55 x 20
55 x 18
55 x 17


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2011)

i bet your sore as a mofo tomorrow


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh man dead lifts on a riser are a bitch I might do that soon, thanks for reminding me that exists haha.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I would love to IG! That would be huge motivation, but the drive to Colorado is a deal breaker


 
Aw man!  Spring in Colorado is beautiful!  You gotta come visit sometime!  You can hang out with IM peeps!  Me, PC, Heavy, Prince, Gena!  All the fun peeps. lol  Think about it!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Aw man! Spring in Colorado is beautiful! You gotta come visit sometime! You can hang out with IM peeps! Me, PC, Heavy, Prince, Gena! All the fun peeps. lol Think about it!


 
I didn't realize you were all that close together. 

Spring should be hitting soon.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/23/2011*
> 
> *5/3/1 Deload Week*
> 
> ...


 
Killer workout, the deads on a riser I don't think I'd have enough balance to do. Well that or the cheap ass plastic risers at the gym I wouldn't trust either. 

How did ya like the stepups?  Was that the weight in each hand?
And screw the step, use a bench.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i bet your sore as a mofo tomorrow


Well it's the next morning, no soreness yet 



ihateschoolmt said:


> Oh man dead lifts on a riser are a bitch I might do that soon, thanks for reminding me that exists haha.


I done them with SLDLs before, but this was the first time with regular deadlifts. Me likey!



IslandGirl said:


> Aw man! Spring in Colorado is beautiful! You gotta come visit sometime! You can hang out with IM peeps! Me, PC, Heavy, Prince, Gena! All the fun peeps. lol Think about it!


That would be cool!



omerta2010 said:


> Killer workout, the deads on a riser I don't think I'd have enough balance to do. Well that or the cheap ass plastic risers at the gym I wouldn't trust either.
> 
> How did ya like the stepups? Was that the weight in each hand?
> And screw the step, use a bench.


At least with me and 245, the riser didn't give at all.

On the step ups, the weight was total. I actually started with a bench and thought it was too low. In my gym they have a step up box, and I put a 4" riser on top of that


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

Yesterday's diet...


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

Your new gym seems to have much better equipment.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Aw man! Spring in Colorado is beautiful! You gotta come visit sometime! You can hang out with IM peeps! Me, PC, Heavy, Prince, Gena! All the fun peeps. lol Think about it!


ooooh! I wanna go! Pick me! I wanna go! I"m getting my leave approved...will be home the 1st two weeks in June! WAHOO! ...be nice to hit the power ball....really like to NOT have to come back here....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Your new gym seems to have much better equipment.


It's the same chain, just a different franchise. They each have their good points 



Burner02 said:


> ooooh! I wanna go! Pick me! I wanna go! I"m getting my leave approved...will be home the 1st two weeks in June! WAHOO! ...be nice to hit the power ball....really like to NOT have to come back here....


Hey!  No fair... you already 'did' Colorado!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2011)

4" on the deads = tough


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> It's the same chain, just a different franchise. They each have their good points
> 
> Hey! No fair... you already 'did' Colorado!


 Colorado...is where the heart is..


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I didn't realize you were all that close together.
> 
> Spring should be hitting soon.


 
Yeah we are. We try to get together at least once a month sometimes twice.



omerta2010 said:


> Killer workout, the deads on a riser I don't think I'd have enough balance to do. Well that or the cheap ass plastic risers at the gym I wouldn't trust either.
> 
> How did ya like the stepups? Was that the weight in each hand?
> And screw the step, use a bench.


 
I tried using the stupid risers (plastic) and omg ! I almost had a heart attack. lol I used them to get the bar lower for rack deads and I about almost fell over with the probably 3 plates each side. Never again. I make it work where the bar sits. I always feel it the next day. 

omerta. You use the bench that you lift on? For me it's too much padding. I have to use the square steps. Those are more solid when I step up onto it. The padding on the bench makes me wobble. lol I think now that we're done DC we're gonna do some of these. I am not looking forward to it. ugh!



JerseyDevil said:


> I done them with SLDLs before, but this was the first time with regular deadlifts. Me likey!
> 
> That would be cool!
> 
> ...


 
Oh we must see a vid. That sound brutal jersey!

So lemme know when you hit Colorado! 



Burner02 said:


> ooooh! I wanna go! Pick me! I wanna go! I"m getting my leave approved...will be home the 1st two weeks in June! WAHOO! ...be nice to hit the power ball....really like to NOT have to come back here....


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Hey! No fair... you already 'did' Colorado!


 
So you coming home burner? The first Sat of June is the Mile High competition. PC and I are judging that show. Then the 2nd Sat my daughter is getting married. 

Keep me updated as it gets closer. Remind me. Maybe we can plan an outing.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey! DONE! I'll be home the 27th of May. (niece graduates Mem Day weekend) and leave back to this....'paradise' on the 15th. 
There's also a gun show in Denver that weekend....could be a great weekend! ohhh! TWO gun shows! YEAH! Bust 'em out!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2011)

*2/24/2011*

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine, level 13, 20 minutes
Treadmill, 35 minutes LISS


*Diet*

Meal 1: 1 scoop whey protein, 1/4C skim milk

Meal 2:  6 x-large egg whites, 2 whole x-large eggs, 1/2C broccoli, 5 grape tomatoes, 1.5 oz monterey jack, 3 slices pork roll (it's a Jersey thing), fish oil, psyllium husk powder

Meal 3:  Can albacore packed in oil, jalapeno relish, 2T mayo, black pepper, romaine hearts, 7 almonds, 2T red wine vinegar & olive oil

Meal 4:  1.5 scoops whey protein, 5g creatine, psyllium husk powder

Meal 5:  9 oz roast beef, 1 oz monterey jack, 1T horseradish, 1C broccoli, 5 oz glass dry red wine

Kcal:  2208 calories
Carbs:  28g
Protein: 223g
Fat: 114g


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2011)

*2/25/2011*

*5/3/1 Deload Week*

*Front Squat*
warm up
135 x 5
145 x 5
160 x 5

*RDLs*
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8

*Chins*
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
Last rep held at the top for a 5 count

*DB Curls*
25's x 10
30's x 10
Easy does it....

*Face Pulls*
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12


*Diet*

Meal 1: 1 scoop whey protein, 1/4c skim milk
Meal 2: 5 x-large whole eggs scrambled in butter, 1-1/2 slices of pork roll, 1 oz feta cheese, Red Hot, fish oil, psyllium husk powder
Meal 3: 5 oz beef tenderloin wrapped w/bacon, 1/2C 2% cottage cheese, 1C broccoli, 5 grape tomatoes fried
Meal 4: PWO 1 scoop whey protein, 5g creatine 
Meal 5: 10 oz chicken breast brushed w/olive oil, 2T tartar sauce, tabasco, 1C broccoli, fish oil, psyllium husk powder.

Kcal: 1915 calories
Carbs: 20g
Protein: 205g
Fat: 107g 

Feeling flat.... carbup day tomorrow!~


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

your omlete sounds really good. 

Tartar sauce on chicken breast?

For a deload the workout looks good. 

Ready for the weekend?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2011)

I am most definitely ready for the weekend! I bet you and the fam are too.

Maybe I cheat on deload week.... I go with the spreadsheet and reduce the aux by 20%, but I usually throw in something to make it more challenging.  Like riser on deads, slower reps, hold at the top, etc..... Seems to work for me

Tartar sauce on chicken?  ABSOLUTELY!  Is it unusual to spread mayo on a chicken sandwich?  Chicken breast coated with tabasco sauce, and then dipped in tartar sauce is super good!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

You just keep giving me new stuff to try. 

I cheat because I just guess on how far I want to lower the intensity on the aux exercises.

Sad to say, but I'm actually looking forward to monday to get the new workout started.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2011)

i start back on monday too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sad to say, but I'm actually looking forward to monday to get the new workout started.


Nothing sad about that.  It is always motivating to start a new program or something different!  I'm going to stick with the basic 5/3/1 until I'm healed up.  Singles would probably set me back....



PreMier said:


> i start back on monday too


Jesus dude.  I thought I was nuts getting up at 4:30am.  Either you stayed up really late, or you got up even earlier!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2011)

Tabasco and Tartar sounds good.    Try Horseradish and Tartar sauce


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Jesus dude.  I thought I was nuts getting up at 4:30am.  Either you stayed up really late, or you got up even earlier!



i was up until about 2:45(cst) and then got up about 7:30.  but i feel asleep around 5pm earlier until almost 10.  i was beat from my pt test


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

How did you do?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2011)

waist measurement, pushups and situps are done for 60sec each, and then there is a 1.5 mile run.  i did 48 pushups, 48 situps, and ran in 11:48.  that gave me 88/100.  its very point heavy on run.. to get max, you have to do it in 9mins


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 26, 2011)

PreMier said:


> waist measurement, pushups and situps are done for 60sec each, and then there is a 1.5 mile run.  i did 48 pushups, 48 situps, and ran in 11:48.  that gave me 88/100.  its very point heavy on run.. to get max, you have to do it in 9mins



Nice work


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

PreMier said:


> waist measurement, pushups and situps are done for 60sec each, and then there is a 1.5 mile run. i did 48 pushups, 48 situps, and ran in 11:48. that gave me 88/100. its very point heavy on run.. to get max, you have to do it in 9mins


Good job! So you averaged just under a 8 minute mile, which is excellent for a casual runner. The 9 minute max would mean a 6 minute mile pace, and with exceptions of truly gifted athletes, your only going to find bean poles running at that pace.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

*2/26/2011*

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine, level 13, 25 minutes, 110-142 bpm
Treadmill, 15 minutes LISS

*Carbup Day!*

*Meal 1:*  Bagel w/butter and blueberry jam, pineapple chunks, 2 strawberry shortcake mini-rolls (mmmm) 
*Meal 2:*  1 scoop All In One, 8 oz cran-pomegranate juice, 5g creatine
*Meal 3:*  McD's 3 pancakes, 1 pat butter, maple syrup
*Meal 4:*  TWO New England style natural casing hot dogs, one with New England roll, Ipswich Ale mustard, onions, red pepper relish.... the other with New England roll, Grey Poupon, onions, sauerkraut, 1 strawberry short cake mini-roll, 24 oz Molson Ice
*Meal 5:*  1.5 scoops All In One, 1/2C skim milk
*Meal 6:*  7 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 4T parmesan/romano cheese, garlic toast, Texas Pete, 3 glasses Burgundy dry red wine

Kcals:  4333 calories
Carbs:  655g
Fat: 88.4g 
Protein: 161g
Fiber:  22g

Weight this AM:  198.4 lbs


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice carb up...but hot dogs? Ewwww.....

All in One YEEEEEAAAH!!! We might be coming out with an additional flavor of AI1 this year.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh but the hot dogs taste so damn good.... they really do look like this...

Sounds like a strange combination but All In One in cranberry-pomegranate juice tastes fantastic, sort of like black forest cake.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 27, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oh but the hot dogs taste so damn good.... they really do look like this...
> 
> Sounds like a strange combination but All In One in cranberry-pomegranate juice tastes fantastic, sort of like black forest cake.



I'd rather have a sausage and peppers sandwich at the boardwalk in Seaside 

That's actually a pretty interesting combo...post it on Facebook!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'd rather have a sausage and peppers sandwich at the boardwalk in Seaside


Mmmm, know what you mean. Sausage, peppers and onions, awesome!



juggernaut said:


> That's actually a pretty interesting combo...post it on Facebook!


Done


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 27, 2011)

MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm    Hot dogs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I'm jonesing for a coney now


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd prefer a brat with some kraut, but that looks delicious!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I'd prefer a brat with some kraut, but that looks delicious!


They also have bratwurst, kielbasa, and italian sausage....I just discovered this place a couple of months ago. They only have 5 locations, 1 in Mass, and 4 in NJ, but they are franchising and looking to get huge.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

*2/27/2011*

Taking a hiatus from 5/3/1 for a couple of weeks and concentrating on lower body, back, cardio and eliminating all pressing movements to let my right shoulder heal.  In the last week it feels much better, but I seriously doubt I'll be good to go in just one more week.  Two weeks from Monday is probably more realistic. 

*Leg Press*
warm up
8 plates x 8
10 plates x 8
12 plates x 10 *PR*

*Leg Curl*
70 x 15
85 x 12
100 x 12

*Standing Calf Raise (Smith Machine)*
180 x 20
180 x 20
180 x 18
Didn't like this.  Better using hack squat machine, which this gym doesn't have

*Pulldowns*
85 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12
Very slow and controlled

*Preacher Curl Machine* (1 arm at a time)
35 x 10/10
55 x 10/10
55 x 10/10


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2011)

im glad it almost dinner time, that dog looked really good.

congrats on the PR. 
its nice to get those here and there.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice pr!

I like the donkey calf machine the best but ours is broke


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2011)

Yesterday's diet

Meal 1:  6 x-large egg whites, 2 x-large whole eggs, 10 jalapeno slices, 1.5 oz monterey jack, 4 strips thick sliced bacon, fish oil, psyllium husk powder, 1 scoop whey protein

Meal 2:  4T natural peanut butter, 3/4C 2% cottage cheese, Texas Pete

Meal 3:  1 scoop whey protein, 5g creatine

Meal 4:  8 oz roast beef, 1 oz monterey jack, 1T horseradish, 1C broccoli, fish oil, psyllium husk powder


----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2011)

glad the shoulder is feeling better JD


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nothing sad about that. It is always motivating to start a new program or something different! I'm going to stick with the basic 5/3/1 until I'm healed up. Singles would probably set me back....


I'll be the crash test dummy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> glad the shoulder is feeling better JD


I appreciate that Dave. It feels even better today. Amazing what laying off can do 



omerta2010 said:


> I'll be the crash test dummy


Nah, that is a solid program. It's just you've got to be healthy to do singles...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2011)

*2/28/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 50 minutes, bpm 100-124, speed 3.8-4.4 mph. 

I'm walking as fast as I can but my heart rate stays below 130..... that is actually a good thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think 4.4 would be considered a light run to most people. Good job.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2011)

... now for the important stuff.

All of my friends here remember the crisis I went thru last year with my golden retriever girl Shelby. At just under 5 years old we discovered a tumor, and the next 6 months was a roller coaster ride of emotion. At times everything appeared to be ok, then being told she only had 4-6 weeks to live.

The initial surgery was a year ago last Saturday..... and today is her 6th birthday. As luck would have it, her 6 month exam was today at Univ of Penn (a spectacular vet hospital, one of the best in the country). She came thru with flying colors....

Sooo.... today she had a carb up of her own. Last year on her birthday she could only eat miserable food because she had about half of her upper right jaw removed two days earlier.

Today she got regular breakfast, a bunch of treats, a baked dog biscuit with icing that a friend gave us, TWO McD CHEESEBURGERS, and her favorite canned food that she gets once or twice a week, and a piece of dog beef jerky. She was in heaven....

Here are two pics taken on New Years Day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2011)

Good looking puppy !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

totally awesome. She looks so happy.

Both of you get to celebrate today. 

She's only 3 yrs older than my girl.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good looking puppy !!


 


omerta2010 said:


> totally awesome. She looks so happy.
> 
> Both of you get to celebrate today.
> 
> She's only 3 yrs older than my girl.


 Thanks guys....this was indeed a great day.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2011)

aww..  i like happy stories, everything is typically so negative


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

I wasn't here last year, but thank you for touching a little bit on her story.  She is beautiful JD!  Wow!  Glad to hear she is doing so well!  Lots of love in her family!  That helped her get through!  Thanks for sharing.  I need a tissue now.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2011)

Good to hear she's doing well, JD!


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow - that's a doggie meal made in heaven!!!   I'm so glad she passed the test!


----------



## the other half (Mar 1, 2011)

that is really cool that she is doing so good. 

one of our dogs gets a meal sum what like that every now and then, but that is because we leave out a whole plate of chicken breast or turkey burgers. she can eat all that in about 2 minutes.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2011)

PreMier said:


> aww..  i like happy stories, everything is typically so negative


 ...I like happy endings....
wait..that's for another time....

hiya JD! Glad to hear the poochie is better!  She looks happy...then again, usually after eating tasty, McD's cheeseburgers...one usually IS happy...


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> usually after eating tasty, McD's cheeseburgers...one usually IS happy...


 
Speak for yourself, last one I had I thought I was going to die. Puked my guts out for almost 3 days. 

Now 5 Guy Burgers on the other hand. 

hmmm it is high carb day for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

PreMier said:


> aww..  i like happy stories, everything is typically so negative


 


IslandGirl said:


> I wasn't here last year, but thank you for touching a little bit on her story. She is beautiful JD! Wow! Glad to hear she is doing so well! Lots of love in her family! That helped her get through! Thanks for sharing. I need a tissue now.


 


Pylon said:


> Good to hear she's doing well, JD!


 


katt said:


> Wow - that's a doggie meal made in heaven!!! I'm so glad she passed the test!


I appreciate the kind words. All of you guys and gals are awesome...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

the other half said:


> that is really cool that she is doing so good.
> 
> one of our dogs gets a meal sum what like that every now and then, but that is because we leave out a whole plate of chicken breast or turkey burgers. she can eat all that in about 2 minutes.


 


Burner02 said:


> hiya JD! Glad to hear the poochie is better!  She looks happy...then again, usually after eating tasty, McD's cheeseburgers...one usually IS happy...


 


omerta2010 said:


> Speak for yourself, last one I had I thought I was going to die. Puked my guts out for almost 3 days.
> 
> Now* 5 Guy Burgers* on the other hand.


LOL @ TOH. Yeah my girl has made off with the goods a few different times. She usually is really good, but sometimes the temptation is too great. During a carb up I had bought some tasty roasted potatoes and was going to heat them up in the oven. They were on the kitchen counter when I left to go do something.... when I came back a minute later all I found was a couple of crumbs  Then way back before I started to do CKD diet I had two TB Volcano burritos on the counter. I turned around to wash a couple of plates. When I turned back around both burritos were gone! She ate them paper wrapped and all!

Then in related story, a few years back I wanted to try Five Guys for the first time. Let's just say Shelby beat me to it!!!

Funny, most of time all I have to say is LEAVE IT, and she does.... sometimes I forget, lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

ahahah, mine knows what I mean when I say "that's mine" or "that's not yours" and then she'll leave it alone.

Now other people's food, that's a different story.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 1, 2011)

*3/1/2011*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
235 x 5
270 x 5
305 x 5
325 x 2
350 x 1
Pausing about 2 sec between reps

*HS Hack Squat*
100 x 10
150 x 10
190 x 12
190 x 12
Trying something different

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*Chins*
bw x 11 *PR*
bw x 9
bw x 7

*Ab Work*
Crunches and weighted decline sit ups


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Great job on the deads


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

look at that! CHins went up!
Ba-DUDE!
- Pauly D; Jersey Shore....one of your own...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 2, 2011)

that PR!


----------



## the other half (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats, gotta love the chins!!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

Very happy with my progress on chins and pull ups.  Guess losing 25 lbs helped huh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

*3/2/2011*

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine, 30 minutes, level 13, bpm 110-142


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Very happy with my progress on chins and pull ups.  Guess losing 25 lbs helped huh?



Nice work dropping 25 !!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2011)

its amazing what losing weight will do for pullups/chins.  now you can hang a weight from a belt!  nice deadlifts


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

always does, stud!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 3, 2011)

PreMier said:


> its amazing what losing weight will do for pullups/chins.  now you can hang a weight from a belt!  nice deadlifts



I did that when I was fat...although the reps did NOT come easy!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Very happy with my progress on chins and pull ups.  Guess losing 25 lbs helped huh?


You're doing a bangup job!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You're doing a bangup job!


....and your guidance had a lot to do with it.

Honestly, I'm not sure I will ever go off this diet. Eventually I will up the carbs, but the low carb week and the 1 day carb up works so well for me. Although I am on a high fat diet, overall I am eating so much healthier. I was eating a shit load of garbage, fast food, processed food, etc, not to mention too much alcohol. Now I eat a lot of leafy greens, fresh broccoli, fiber, lean cuts of red meat, 96% lean ground beef, fish (mainly salmon and tuna), and chicken. Also plenty of olive and fish oil. Bacon and cheese is probably the only unhealthy thing I eat when low carb.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2011)

*3/3/2011*

*Front Squats*
warm up
135 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 8

*Back Squats*
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
Easy does it. Not ATG, but definitely below parallel.  Don't think I'll ever go above 225 or so, knees are too fragile. Eventually would like to get up to 20 reps or so w/225

*Good Mornings*
65 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

*Step Ups*
45's x 8
45's x 8
45's x 8

*BB Curl*
bar x 10
65 x 10
Stopped, didn't like the way my shoulder felt

*Preacher Curl Machine*
80 x 10
95 x 10
110 x 10
Much better. Slow negatives, last rep held contraction for 5 count


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2011)

JD I agree with you, just hit up those high reps if you can not go heavy. Good work on the deadlifts to.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice leg day. 

how did ya like the gm's?


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 3, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think I mentioned it there somewhere .  Trying to get below 10% bf, hopefully 8%.  Then I will do a bulk by staying on the CKD diet but increasing maintenance by 15-20%.
> 
> Sorry I have never liked Heineken.  In doing this diet I have all but eliminated beer.  I had some on my cheat weekend (after 12 weeks of strict), then last weekend.
> 
> I would love to IG!  That would be huge motivation, but the drive to Colorado is a deal breaker



Not liking heineken is a deal breaker for me man. Well good luck buddy, it is all about consistency.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2011)

great work dropping 25lbs!


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2011)

Dang JD - I think you need to give me some pointers in the diet zone.. great job! 

If I hear that phrase "the golden years" or "things get better with age"  what a bunch of B.S.!    You just have to work three times as hard and eat half as much to get the same results....just sayin....


----------



## the other half (Mar 4, 2011)

JD, how ya liken the stepups?
we have been doing those here and there for awhile, i like them alot, they help me get ready for hunting season. i think my shoulders start getting more tired than my legs do, ok, my legs get burned out also.

anyways good job on the weight lose, im hoping to get rid of about 15 in the next couple of months.

and i hear ya on the bacon and cheese thing, it was easier to get rid of ice cream than those two.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2011)

JD.  Still kickin' ass in your workouts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> how did ya like the gm's?


 Humbling 



Brutus_G said:


> Not liking heineken is a deal breaker for me man. Well good luck buddy, it is all about consistency.


To each his own. I agree, it is all about consistency!



naturaltan said:


> great work dropping 25lbs!


Thanks NT!



katt said:


> Dang JD - I think you need to give me some pointers in the diet zone.. great job!


The CKD type diet worked wonders for me. First diet I ever tried that even after losing 25 lbs, my strength didn't drop, and actually went up on some things.



the other half said:


> JD, how ya liken the stepups?
> we have been doing those here and there for awhile, i like them alot, they help me get ready for hunting season. i think my shoulders start getting more tired than my legs do, ok, my legs get burned out also.


Step ups are brutal! And they look so easy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> JD. Still kickin' ass in your workouts.


Well I mention your name and POOF!!!! Here you are.

How's things TT?  IM has really picked up as of late, would be great for you to post regularly again.  I have an ulterior motive for wanting you to come back......  someone would actually be OLDER then me on here!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

My back squat experiment may be over.  My knees are so uncomfortable today.  See? I know my body and resigned myself to the fact my squatting days are over, but I gave it a shot.  Crap!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Is this too cute or what? Lady Gaga saw this, and then invited the 10 year old to perform with her at a concert in Toronto, which she did just the other day. 






YouTube Video


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2011)

damn, that sucks.. but best stay away from them if they're causing pain


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2011)

what he said-


wow...I think that little girl just became a star....she looks comfy in front of the camera....digs it...and can belt it out a little...good for her.
Thanks, JD


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> ....and your guidance had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure I will ever go off this diet. Eventually I will up the carbs, but the low carb week and the 1 day carb up works so well for me. Although I am on a high fat diet, overall I am eating so much healthier. I was eating a shit load of garbage, fast food, processed food, etc, not to mention too much alcohol. Now I eat a lot of leafy greens, fresh broccoli, fiber, lean cuts of red meat, 96% lean ground beef, fish (mainly salmon and tuna), and chicken. Also plenty of olive and fish oil. Bacon and cheese is probably the only unhealthy thing I eat when low carb.



Thank you for good words and I'm glad you like it. For most of the year, I eat like this myself. Once I started strongman, I needed more carbs. But, now that I'm back in bbing, I'm going to switch back to a ckd and get totally shredded. 

I too love this style of eating.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> ....and your guidance had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure I will ever go off this diet. Eventually I will up the carbs, but the low carb week and the 1 day carb up works so well for me. Although I am on a high fat diet, overall I am eating so much healthier. I was eating a shit load of garbage, fast food, processed food, etc, not to mention too much alcohol. Now I eat a lot of leafy greens, fresh broccoli, fiber, lean cuts of red meat, 96% lean ground beef, fish (mainly salmon and tuna), and chicken. Also plenty of olive and fish oil. Bacon and cheese is probably the only unhealthy thing I eat when low carb.



I'd like to hear more about your diet.  I'm considering a cut in April.  Wife and I are going to have a competition to see who can cut the most BF.  Plan on trying it for 6 - 8 weeks.  Any suggestions?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2011)

i recommend UD 2.0 by lyle mcdonald


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> My back squat experiment may be over. My knees are so uncomfortable today. See? I know my body and resigned myself to the fact my squatting days are over, but I gave it a shot. Crap!


 
Hey your not going for a show so do the best you can. Nobody ever said you couldn't get great legs without going extreme on squats.

Maybe switch and do heavy leg press first, and the follow up with front squats at a lower weight. Just an option.

Hope your knee's are feeling better today.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> My back squat experiment may be over.  My knees are so uncomfortable today.  See? I know my body and resigned myself to the fact my squatting days are over, but I gave it a shot.  Crap!




No worries.  You can still keep great shape and strength with plenty of exercises other than the back squat.  I totally get why you miss them, but there are substitutes.  Good looking wo's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'd like to hear more about your diet. I'm considering a cut in April. Wife and I are going to have a competition to see who can cut the most BF. Plan on trying it for 6 - 8 weeks. Any suggestions?


You have mail!  Be forewarned.... it's a novel


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey your not going for a show so do the best you can. Nobody ever said you couldn't get great legs without going extreme on squats.
> 
> Maybe switch and do heavy leg press first, and the follow up with front squats at a lower weight. Just an option.
> 
> Hope your knee's are feeling better today.


 


2B1 said:


> No worries. You can still keep great shape and strength with plenty of exercises other than the back squat. I totally get why you miss them, but there are substitutes. Good looking wo's.


Thanks guys.  Until recently I haven't back squatted for a long time.  Funny that I can front squat with 200 and not have issues.  I will just focus on leg presses, front squat, step ups, farmer's walk, etc ... I suck at split squats, but they feel effective so I will work on those as well


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well I mention your name and POOF!!!! Here you are.
> 
> How's things TT?  IM has really picked up as of late, would be great for you to post regularly again.  I have an ulterior motive for wanting you to come back......  someone would actually be OLDER then me on here!



It's nice to be wanted for something.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Feeling better today?


----------



## the other half (Mar 7, 2011)

sucks about the pain from squating, you should tell me what it feels like exactly,so that i can use it as an excuse next time katt is working me to hard.

at least you love the iron, so you will find ways to get r done.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hey your not going for a show so do the best you can. Nobody ever said you couldn't get great legs without going extreme on squats.
> 
> Maybe switch and do heavy leg press first, and the follow up with front squats at a lower weight. Just an option.
> 
> Hope your knee's are feeling better today.



To add to this, perhaps lunges, stepups, bulgarian split squats, pistol squats, etc.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 7, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> I'd like to hear more about your diet.  I'm considering a cut in April.  Wife and I are going to have a competition to see who can cut the most BF.  Plan on trying it for 6 - 8 weeks.  Any suggestions?



Cyclic ketogenic dieting (CKD) or you can try carb cycling, Built's way. It works, but if you want to cut a bit quicker, I'd suggest Lyle's methodology as written in his book Ketogenic Diet. I'll help you out with the numbers, just PM me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2011)

Tried benching yesterday to test out my shoulder after no pressing for 2 weeks.... Still messed up. At first I thought it was ok, but the pain came back. Luckily it feels fine today, and for whatever reason I can do push ups no problem. This really sucks ass. Pretty much derails my 5/3/1 program. If I can't bench, and I can't do militaries wtf.

*3/7/2011*

*Diamond Push Ups*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 20

*Lying DB Extensions*
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10

*Pushdowns*
40 x 12
50 x 12
60 x 12

*Preacher Curl Machine*
65 x 10
95 x 10
125 x 10
125 x 9

And did some very light shoulder work, actually felt good.  No pain after workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Cyclic ketogenic dieting (CKD) or you can try carb cycling, Built's way. It works, but if you want to cut a bit quicker, I'd suggest Lyle's methodology as written in his book Ketogenic Diet. I'll help you out with the numbers, just PM me.



PM sent.

Thanks


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like your going to have to do arms and legs for a bit. Take a couple more weeks. You can start 5/3/1 whenver your body is ready again. 

Sorry to hear all the aches and pains are acting up.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2011)

JD, have you seen anyone about that shoulder?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2011)

JD!
Sorry to hear that you are still suffering...the set back sucks...the mind wants it...the body can't deliver....get that fixed!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

To quote a friend of mine when we were talking about some of the stuff I do to train around injuries. 

"you need to find a good mechanic"


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Tried benching yesterday to test out my shoulder after no pressing for 2 weeks.... Still messed up. At first I thought it was ok, but the pain came back. Luckily it feels fine today, and for whatever reason I can do push ups no problem. This really sucks ass. Pretty much derails my 5/3/1 program. If I can't bench, and I can't do militaries wtf.
> 
> *3/7/2011*
> 
> ...


 

Hey JD, you know that is exactly the reason i am reluctant to take on the 5/3/1 stuff! Every time i do some kind of strength focused program i end up hurting myself pushing for PR's


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> JD, have you seen anyone about that shoulder?


My family doc told me to rest it for 2 weeks, and I didn't do any type of pressing for 2 weeks. Made appt today with Rothman Institute. They are the official team doctors for the Eagles, Phillies, and the Flyers... so they should be good. I'm more concerned with what the problem is. Pretty sure it isn't rotator cuff, but it could be (my doc said it wasn't). And Pre scared me with ulner nerve damage talk. They probably will tell me 'no lifting for 4 weeks', but I'm hoping they will let me do some things and give me some exercises to strengthen it.



Burner02 said:


> JD!
> Sorry to hear that you are still suffering...the set back sucks...the mind wants it...the body can't deliver....get that fixed!


Thanks Mike, as you know, it's not always that easy.



omerta2010 said:


> To quote a friend of mine when we were talking about some of the stuff I do to train around injuries.
> 
> "you need to find a good mechanic"


I like that. Because we all train around injuries.



davegmb said:


> Hey JD, you know that is exactly the reason i am reluctant to take on the 5/3/1 stuff! Every time i do some kind of strength focused program i end up hurting myself pushing for PR's


Hey Dave. I don't think that was the problem. I guess I'll never know for sure, but I think it was the weighted dips in combination with doing heavy mils. When it started, bench was fine and mils gave me discomfort. But now bench seems more affected then doing mils.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

*3/8/2011*

*Deadlifts*
225 X 5
270 X 5
305 X 3
340 X 1
*375 X 1 PR*
My 'real' PR was 405, 35 lbs heavier and 7 years younger.... so this counts 

*Wide Pull Ups*
bw x 11
bw x 9
bw x 7

*Seated Low Rows*
100 x 15
140 x 10
180 x 8
This aggravated the shoulder a little bit.

*Face Pulls*
100 x 12
130 x 12
130 x 12

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, level 13, 25 minutes, 110-142 bpm

Good workout today. Starting to get some wicked pumps...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope it all works out well for you, JD.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Deadlifts*
> *375 X 1 PR*
> My 'real' PR was 405, 35 lbs heavier and 7 years younger.... so this counts
> *Seated Low Rows*
> This aggravated the shoulder a little bit.


 
Ok I'll give you credit for the PR. 

Have you thought about eliminating the arm and back training for a couple weeks along with the pressing.

99% of my shoulder pain went away since I've eliminated the isolation exercises for biceps. It's just a thought, and the irritation on the low row made me think yours may be like mine.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

I know it sounds stupid, but I honestly don't think deads, RDLs, SLDLs, pull ups or push ups, even tricep extensions affect it.  When I feel it, I KNOW it.  But curls, chins and rows..... yeah I should cut those out.  The preacher curl machine seems fine, but BB curls irritate it. That tells me my BB curls aren't as strict as they should be, or maybe the lighter weight.

My appt isn't until next Thursday, I'll strongly weigh what they say.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

I only mentioned back because your shoulder is acting up so badly. 

As you know I do back on tuesdays and haven't skipped out on much. That's the honly work my biceps get and honestly my arms are bigger then they ever were when I did isolation work.

That's totally awesome you get to go to the specialists


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

I appreciate your advice for sure .  I probably was unclear.... no, today was a good workout!  I just meant I only felt it on the one exercise the seated row.  Shoulder feels great right now.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2011)

the ulnar nerve runs through the trap, around the shoulder, and comes down the back side of the arm, it ends in your pinkey finger and the finger next to it.

with my ulnar nerve damage, it was a tingly, burning sensation, and i could feel it in my fingers sometimes.  mostly it hurts right above my elbow, and when its being a bitch i cant straighten my arm.  took 5 months to heal, where i could workout.. and its been almost 8 total


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi JD!   Sorry I've been MIA.  Hope you find some answers for your shoulder.  How was your weekend (now that we are in the middle of the week.  haha)


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 9, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Thanks



Can you resend it? I deleted it by accident. Sorry about that.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2011)

Have you gone to a neurologist yet?  I've had half a dozen surgeries on my right ulna bone and radius bone over the years and I've never heard of ulna nerve damage.  Are they sure it's not carpal tunnel?  I know that carpal tunnel can run from the fingers/hand all the way up to the shoulders and down to the middle of the back.  Just curious but I do hope you feel better soon.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope next thursday comes fast because all the worst case stuff is making me nervous in general.

Actually all the injuries and aches and pains I'm seeing on the board lately has me a little nervous with next week being another week with singles.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

PreMier said:


> the ulnar nerve runs through the trap, around the shoulder, and comes down the back side of the arm, it ends in your pinkey finger and the finger next to it.
> 
> with my ulnar nerve damage, it was a tingly, burning sensation, and i could feel it in my fingers sometimes. mostly it hurts right above my elbow, and when its being a bitch i cant straighten my arm. took 5 months to heal, where i could workout.. and its been almost 8 total


 


Jodi said:


> Have you gone to a neurologist yet? I've had half a dozen surgeries on my right ulna bone and radius bone over the years and I've never heard of ulna nerve damage. Are they sure it's not carpal tunnel? I know that carpal tunnel can run from the fingers/hand all the way up to the shoulders and down to the middle of the back. Just curious but I do hope you feel better soon.


 
Thanks Pre and Jodi.  After reading Jake's description, that isn't want ails me.  That sounds like a nasty injury!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi JD! Sorry I've been MIA. Hope you find some answers for your shoulder. How was your weekend (now that we are in the middle of the week. haha)


 Hey IG!  Good to see you back.  Aches and pains are just part of the game.  Some are are worse then others.  Weekend was good, hoping next weekend will be even better


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hope next thursday comes fast because all the worst case stuff is making me nervous in general.
> 
> Actually all the injuries and aches and pains I'm seeing on the board lately has me a little nervous with next week being another week with singles.


You'll be fine


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

*3/9/2011*

Light shoulder work.  I may be crazy, but this actually seems to help.  Light smith presses, and light one arm DB presses. So light, I ain't posting 

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine
level 14, 15 minutes
level 12, 15 minutes
110-140 bpm


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

ahahah sounds like "rehab" weights. 

You may want to throw some rotator cuff exercises in at light weight as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

Remember I posted this about 10 year old Maria Aragon? The somewhat shaky YT video is attached. The girl has talent..... and I'm impressed Lady Gaga gave her the chance. Not a nervous bone in her body.....



JerseyDevil said:


> Is this too cute or what? Lady Gaga saw this, and then invited the 10 year old to perform with her at a concert in Toronto, which she did just the other day.


 





YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

*3/10/2011*

*Leg Press*
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 8
10 plates x 8
12 plates x 14 *PR*

*Step Ups*
50's x 8
55's x 8
55's x 8

*Leg Curls*
65 x 15
95 x 10
125 x 8

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 12
+45 x 12
+45 x 12

*Calf Raises*
70 x 20
70 x 16
70 x 13


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome workout. Inspires me to kill the stepups this week. Gotta catch Jugg's. 

That looks like a marathon session on the leg press though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2011)

nice pr jd


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok JD  here's the deal.....

you can't be old, because that will force me to be old ( or come to reality)

then I would be to resort to the 'cruise ship' vacations and act my age....instead of going to Vegas .....  



and I really can't deal with all that stress.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2011)

Old is, is what old does..... we be kicking ass Katt!


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## davegmb (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah im a big fan of step ups, been doing unilateral leg press instead recently


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Mike, as you know, it's not always that easy.


 true....just trying to do the 'blow sunshine up...' routine...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2011)

nice work in here, amigo!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Leg Press*
> 12 plates x 14 *PR*



That deserves one of these.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> That deserves one of these.



and one of these.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

the other half said:


> and one of these.


 
dude, why you flashing him you man boobs. 

Now were's Katt.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> dude, why you flashing him you man boobs.



That is not ok, dude.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pylon said:


> That is not ok, dude.


 
I was just kidding, figured he'd know that.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

Boobs? Did someone mention boobs? This works for me....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

*3/11/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 40 minutes LISS, 110-124 bpm


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice job on the PR!  What is LISS?  I seem to have a real problem figuring out acronyms today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Nice job on the PR! What is LISS? I seem to have a real problem figuring out acronyms today


 Acronyms are big on IM anymore huh?

LISS means Low Intensity Steady State, sort of the opposite of HIIT.   The goal is to keep the heart rate at a low, but elevated state.  I usually go 50 minutes, but had to cut it short today.


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Boobs? Did someone mention boobs? This works for me....




Omg.  I need to visit your journal more often!!


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, we are all going downhill now....


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 12, 2011)

Nothing new to add.  For some strange reason, I'm just repeatedly drawn to this journal.  :bounce:


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2011)

*3/12/2011*

Decided to test the shoulder..... plan was bar to uncomfort zone.  Surprisingly was able to get to 155 no pain.   The bum shoulder all started with mils, no problem with bench.  Now it is mils feel fine, bench no way....

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 8
65 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6, failed just short of 7
Not bad considering I haven't mil'ed in weeks

*Lying Tri Ext One Arm*
25 x 10/10
30 x 10/10
35 x 10/10

*Diamond Pushups*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 30 

*Rear Delt Machine*
90 x 13
90 x 13
90 x 13


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2011)

Shoulder feels fine this morning!  I was a little worried I would develop pain a few hours after doing military press.  Didn't happen


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2011)

The shoulder joint is a complicated one, isn't it.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I was just kidding, figured he'd know that.



I don't care about his feelings, but you've ruined that emoticon forever.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Boobs? Did someone mention boobs? This works for me....



Omerta, this is how you make a post about boobs. Take note.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Shoulder feels fine this morning!  I was a little worried I would develop pain a few hours after doing military press.  Didn't happen



Glad it's feeling OK.  I've given up trying to understand what makes my shoulder cranky from day to day.


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2011)

Your workout still looks strong - I'm glad you didn't have issues!   TOH always wants me to do diamond pushups at the *end* of our tri workout.. it doesn't help that I struggle to do them in the first place, I can lower myself down, the push up part is my problem...  

I'll just do regular ones...


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *3/12/2011*
> 
> Decided to test the shoulder..... plan was bar to uncomfort zone. Surprisingly was able to get to 155 no pain. The bum shoulder all started with mils, no problem with bench. Now it is mils feel fine, bench no way....
> 
> ...


 
Dude, WTF your as bad as me with the "it doesn't hurt this week so why not"

But on the other hand, yes looks like a great workout. Did you get hit by all that nasty weather they said was on the east coast.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 14, 2011)

JD my dad has similar shoulder problems to you, what chest and shoulder exercises would you reccomend to him. Ive suggested using a neutral grip which seems to help a bit?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

katt said:


> Your workout still looks strong - I'm glad you didn't have issues! TOH always wants me to do diamond pushups at the *end* of our tri workout.. it doesn't help that I struggle to do them in the first place, I can lower myself down, the push up part is my problem...
> 
> I'll just do regular ones...


I love diamond pushups as a replacement for dips.



omerta2010 said:


> Dude, WTF your as bad as me with the "it doesn't hurt this week so why not"
> 
> But on the other hand, yes looks like a great workout. Did you get hit by all that nasty weather they said was on the east coast.


Wait until you see today's workout. Rain was up north, missed us 



davegmb said:


> JD my dad has similar shoulder problems to you, what chest and shoulder exercises would you reccomend to him. Ive suggested using a neutral grip which seems to help a bit?


If I knew, my shoulder would be fine, haha. Seriously though, depends on his injury and comfort level. Using dumbells would be a good idea, because it would allow him to use the most comfortable range of motion.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

*3/14/2011*

Decided to test bench again..... 

*Bench Press*
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 9
225 x 7
Shoulder hanging in just fine. Lost some strength over a few weeks......

*HS Incline*
100 x 8
190 x 8
240 x 14

*One Arm Lying Tri Ext*
25 x 10/10
35 x 10/10
40 x 10/10
45 x 8/8

*Cable Crossovers*
30 x 15
45 x 12
60 x 10

*Pushups*
34


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2011)

good news! glad to see you back


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice chest workout.  

you better still be going to get the shoulder checked out, just to be careful.


----------



## the other half (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to see your shoulder is feeling better. Good looking work out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Still seeing the doc on Thursday.  It bothers me some today, nothing awful though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

*3/15/2011*

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 50 minutes, LISS 110-124 bpm

*Weighted Ab Crunches (machine)*
+65 x 15
+95 x 12
+95 x 12
+95 x 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice cardio. So how has the diet been going. Whatcha down to?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

I was hovering right around 200 for a few weeks, but my waist is still going down 1/8"-1/4" each week  Last weekend was the first time I did a carb up and actually was 2 lbs LIGHTER the next day.  This morning I was 197.4 lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

So you should have some abs going.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

Yep..... and some veins I never knew I had   The veins sort of come and go...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

PreMier said:


> pics or it didnt happen


 All in good time.... I have shared my progress pics with a few, and got good input. I will post my beginning and final pics.... not there yet.

Not like you Jake... workout for two weeks and look great.... LOL.  

Stay tuned


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, your crazy! im fat man.. i need to lean down for summer.  just ordered some fat burners, and going to start cardio


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was hovering right around 200 for a few weeks, but my waist is still going down 1/8"-1/4" each week  Last weekend was the first time I did a carb up and actually was 2 lbs LIGHTER the next day.  This morning I was 197.4 lbs


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

225lbs for 7 reps and he say's he has lost strength


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 225lbs for 7 reps and he say's he has lost strength


 It's all relative my friend


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

*3/16/2011*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 3
345 x 1
*385 x 1 PR*

*Wide Pull Ups*
bw x 10
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 6

*HS Pulldown*
150 x 8
220 x 5 (plus 3 negatives)
220 x 4 (plus 3 negatives)

*Seated Pulley Row SS'ed w/Stiff Arm Pushdowns*
180 x 6/35 x 10
160 x 8/35 x 10
160 x 6/35 x 10

*Barbell Curls*
65 x 10
85 x 8
85 x 8
65 x 10

*DB Preacher Curl*
20 x 12 L
20 x 12 R
20 x 10 L
20 x 10 R
20 x 8 L
20 x 8 R
No rest, keep moving left to right arm

Friend of mine is getting ready for a BB show and I tagged along for one of his workouts.  My only stipulation was we start with deads


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *3/16/2011*
> *Deadlifts*
> warm up
> 225 x 5
> ...


 
Congrats on the new PR. 

And kick ass that you got to work out with your buddy.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 16, 2011)

Great looking workout, especially the PR.  Nice work!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *3/16/2011*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> warm up
> ...



Congratulations on the PR!


----------



## 33sun33 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great numbers on your deads!  I hope your shoulder issue is gone, I know how much of a disruption that can be to a training program.  Seems like its doing great tho!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2011)

nice pull, what class will he be in?


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

JD!  How ya doing my friend?  Looks like all is coming along well.  What show is your friend doing?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Deadlifts*
> *385 x 1 PR*


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2011)

jerseydevil said:


> *3/16/2011*
> 
> *deadlifts*
> warm up
> ...


sweeet!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the new PR.


 


Pylon said:


> Great looking workout, especially the PR. Nice work!


 


Curt James said:


> Congratulations on the PR!


 


Triple Threat said:


>


 


juggernaut said:


> sweeet!!


Thanks everyone. 



33sun33 said:


> Great numbers on your deads! I hope your shoulder issue is gone, I know how much of a disruption that can be to a training program. Seems like its doing great tho!


More on that in my next post.



PreMier said:


> nice pull, what class will he be in?


I'm not sure..... I don't know if he's sure. He weighs 195, but needs to drop bf 


IslandGirl said:


> JD! How ya doing my friend? Looks like all is coming along well. What show is your friend doing?


Tracy! Good to see you back. Not sure which show. It is a natural one in Philadelphia, in 10 weeks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

*3/17/2011*

Had my doctors appt today.  This place was really cool, very professional.  They took several xrays.... my fear was that they were going to diagnose as arthritis.  

Doc interviewed me, tested my range of motion, and joint strength. Diagnosis is rotator cuff tendonitis.  He told me I had been doing the right things to treat it.  Avoiding pressing movements, using ice and heat, and motrin.  The light side laterals and using bands were also a good move on my part.  He gave me 12 rotator cuff exercises to speed up the healing, and cool beans, said it was ok to do other lifts.  He said to do these for 2 weeks, and then go ahead and test it.  If after 4 weeks it is not better, then come back in.

He felt I made progress in healing it, and that at this point, it is only moderate tendonitis and I should recover just fine.  


So today, I did these exercises and some light pressing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

Kick ass that it'll be better with more rehab. Congrats on that good news.

Anything you can take for that type of tendonitis to try to keep avoid it flaring up again?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> More on that in my next post.
> 
> ...



I forget the name of the show, but I attended a natty show in Philly several years back. Have a t-shirt around here somewhere.

...

Ha! Super nerd! Found it. 

It was the NGA Mr. & Ms. Natural Philadelphia. Attended their show held May 3, 2008.

It might be this one:
*
Mr. & Ms. Natural Philadelphia NGA Bodybuilding and Figure Championships*

May 7, 2011
NGA Pro / Am Mr. & Ms. Natural Philadelphia Bodybuilding, Figure and Master Qualifier Championships  
Plymouth Meeting, PA

Just seventeen miles from Philly.

Source:* Amateur Schedule - NGA â?????? National Gym Association - Personal Trainer Certification â?????? Natural Bodybuilding Contests - Professional Fitness Trainer Courses*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *He gave me 12 rotator cuff exercises* to speed up the healing, and cool beans, said it was ok to do other lifts.
> (snip)
> 
> *I should recover just fine.*



Excellent news! 

Could you list the names of the exercises he recommended? I can Google the rest. Been doing internal and external rotations on most days. Light weight, three sets of 15 reps.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Excellent news!
> 
> Could you list the names of the exercises he recommended? I can Google the rest. Been doing internal and external rotations on most days. Light weight, three sets of 15 reps.


 
Hi Curt.  Here you go

Stretching:
Pendulum
Passive internal rotation (this felt good)
Passive external rotation
Crossover arm stretch

Strengthening:
External rotation
Standing row
Internal rotation
Bentover horizontal abduction
Elbow flexion
Elbow extension

Trapezuis strengthening:
Start like doing a DB row on a bench.  Lift the DB up like a side laterel and rotate so thumb is up

Internal and External rotation:
Lie on back.  Extend arm out from the shoulder and bend elbow 90 degrees.  Bring you back of you hand down by your head, then go forward so your palm touches the ground by your hip


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *3/17/2011*
> 
> Had my doctors appt today.  This place was really cool, very professional.  They took several xrays.... my fear was that they were going to diagnose as arthritis.
> 
> ...



Good news


----------



## davegmb (Mar 18, 2011)

I imagine Shelby doing this for you!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I imagine Shelby doing this for you!!!!


She isn't quite that dramatic


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 19, 2011)

*3/19/2011*

Rotator cuff stretching - 4 exercises, 3 sets
Rotator cuff strengthening - 3 exercises, 3 sets

*5/3/1*

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 45
95 x 8
115 x 5
125 x 5
150 x 8

Rotator Cuff - Internal and External rotation, 4 sets

*Side Lateral Raises*
very light..... 

Had the most awesome date... She came over for a dinner which I cooked. Pan cooked salmon, romaine salad with cheese, olives, and red wine vinegar and olive oil dressing, haberano/BBQ flavored almonds, and broccoli. She loved it. Got up the next morning and went to Friendly's for a super breakfast, and afterwards a long walk on nature trails...and then back to my place for well.... some fun before she had to leave for a family function. Wow.... that was nice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2011)

Good news on all fronts.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 19, 2011)

Kick ass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Yesterday.... Carb Up!

Meal 1:  Friendly's buttermilk pancakes with strawberry topping, 3 slices buttered whole wheat toast, a few hash brown potatoes

Meal 2:  Two New England style hot dogs with chili, nacho cheese, sauteed onions, jalapenos and hot sauce

Meal 3:  One scoop All In One, 4 oz skim milk

Meal 4:  Two frosted chocolate fudge Pop Tarts, 24 oz Molson Ice

Meal 5:  7 oz spaghetti, 12 oz Newman's marinara sauce, 4T parmesan/romano cheese, 1 pc garlic toast, 2 glass cabernet sauvignon

Kcal:  4885 calories
Carbs: 605g
Fat:  90g
Protein:  127g (low on protein, oops)
Fiber:  29g

Weight before carb up:  196.0 lbs
Weight this morning:  198.6 lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

Pop Tarts and beer?

Killer carbup.  

Sounds like you had a great weekend. It rained here all weekend so it was a couple days of relaxing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Pop Tarts and beer?


Not exactly. Pop Tarts first, then the beer maybe an hour later. Didn't want to list beer as a meal, LOL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

*3/20/2011*
*First day of SPRING! *

*Leg Extensions (pre-exhaust/warm up)*
95 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15

*Leg Press*
4 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
14 plates x 10 *PR*
14 plates x 8
*Drop Set*
14 plates x 7, 10 plates x 10, 6 plates x 16 (ouch)

*Hack Squats *
200 x 10
290 x 10
290 x 10
290 x 10

*Lying Leg Curls*
75 x 12
75 x 12
75 x 12

*Cardio*
Treadmill, 30 minutes LISS

Another workout with my BB friend who is getting ready for a show. On the leg press he was doing 18 plates! Enjoying these BB style workouts.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 21, 2011)

no way i could manage 30 minutes cardio after a leg workout, id feel ill


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

dam....old man  still has game!
HA!
Glad to hear you are having fun, JD!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done indeed!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *3/19/2011*
> Had the most awesome date... She came over for a dinner which I cooked. Pan cooked salmon, romaine salad with cheese, olives, and red wine vinegar and olive oil dressing, haberano/BBQ flavored almonds, and broccoli. She loved it. Got up the next morning and went to Friendly's for a super breakfast, and afterwards a long walk on nature trails...and then back to my place for well.... some fun before she had to leave for a family function. Wow.... that was nice.


 
Your becoming a gourmet chef. 

I think we may have to chat with her though going over to some strange dude's house.  j/k, sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> no way i could manage 30 minutes cardio after a leg workout, id feel ill


I wouldn't say I felt ill, but I was feeling it! Legs are sore today..



Burner02 said:


> dam....old man still has game!
> HA!
> Glad to hear you are having fun, JD!


It's the testosterone, ya young whipper snapper 



Pylon said:


> Well done indeed!


Thanks Py.  Did you hear that?  The crack of a bat hitting a baseball?  It's almost opening day!  Woohoo



omerta2010 said:


> I think we may have to chat with her though going over to some strange dude's house. j/k, sounds like you had a great time.


We had been out on a couple of dates before she came over for dinner, so she knew I wasn't a psycho killer  . If another potential employer screws me like the last one did, I may become one though!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

*3/21/11*

Rotator cuff stretching and strengthening exercises

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, 20 minutes, level 14


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> We had been out on a couple of dates before she came over for dinner, so she knew I wasn't a psycho killer


 
So all those acting lessons have payed off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> so all those acting lessons have payed off.


Exactly!


OMG.... Shelby gets SO damn jealous.  She hates seeing a woman being affectionate with her Daddy, by the next day she was tolerating the situation though...


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

hahaah bet she brought you every toy she had trying to get your attention.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> hahaah bet she brought you every toy she had trying to get your attention.


Way worse than that.... she would try to hump her, was whining, crying, whimpering, and sometimes barking. I figured if we ignored her she would eventually stop.... nope about 3-4 hours of that.  She finally settled down late Saturday night and Sunday morning was way better, because she started to accept the situation.  Spoiled brat.


----------



## the other half (Mar 22, 2011)

congrats on the PR'S in the gym and and home.................after all that is part of the reason that we do what we do. 

gotta love the test. are you doing the testim gel? or shots?

i dont know how, but i had my blood tested the other week and they came back and said that my level was almost 1500. dont know how that happened, i was only 840 the time before and taking the same amount.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2011)

the other half said:


> gotta love the test. are you doing the testim gel? or shots?
> 
> i dont know how, but i had my blood tested the other week and they came back and said that my level was almost 1500. dont know how that happened, i was only 840 the time before and taking the same amount.


I was on Androgel, but it got so damn expensive.  So I talked my doc into test cyp.

Wow 1500 is a lot.  How long after you apply the patch do you have the bloodwork?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2011)

*3/22/2011*

*Rotator cuff stretching*

*Bench Press*
115 x 8
135 x 8
175 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 7
Feel like my shoulder is getting better.  It's not hurting at night like it was, and the aching is reduced, but this didn't feel good.  It seems like DB incline press are ok since I can press in a more natural arc.  Militaries are feel fine now.  Maybe I'll focus on those for a couple of weeks, and of course continue the RC exercises.

*DB Incline Press*
40's x 12
50's x 12
65's x 15
Will add weight each week.  Don't want to reinjure.

*One Arm Lying Tricep Ext*
30 x 10/10
35 x 10/10
40 x 10/9

*Push Ups*
*53 PR*
45

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 10

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, 25 minutes, level 14, 130-142 bpm


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would be freaking bored off my rocker doing that many pushups at a time. 

I get bored with volume on pretty much any exercise.

Glad the shoulder is feeling better, but your still playing it safe.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice workout especially for having shoulder problems.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2011)

*3/23/2011*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
225 x 3
270 x 3
305 x 3
345 x 3
365 x 1

*HS Pulldown*
90 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 10
180 x 8

*Pull Ups*
bw x 6
bw x 5
bw x 5
Hi rows wore me out for pull ups

*DB Preacher Curl*
20 x 12 L
20 x 12 R
20 x 10 L
20 x 10 R
20 x 8 L
20 x 8 R
No rest, keep moving left to right arm

*Face Pulls*
130 x 12
130 x 12
150 x 12

Rotator Cuff work


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice deads.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 23, 2011)

Indeed!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2011)

yea, nice pulls


----------



## davegmb (Mar 24, 2011)

How you enjoying the BB workouts?


----------



## the other half (Mar 24, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was on Androgel, but it got so damn expensive.  So I talked my doc into test cyp.
> 
> Wow 1500 is a lot.  How long after you apply the patch do you have the bloodwork?



it is a gel, 50 mg tube i was putting on 1 1/2 tubes a day, then they cut it back to 3 days on 1 off, now down to 3/4 of a tube after the last blood work. the nice thing is they have me perscribed 2 boxes of 30 tubes a month. so right now i have 5 boxes of excess. for some reason he has been testing my blood bout every three months. i hear you on the expense, im lucky i have good insurance, the pharmacist told me they are $300 a box for the testim, i get 2 a month, for $10.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Indeed!


 


PreMier said:


> yea, nice pulls


 
Thanks!



davegmb said:


> How you enjoying the BB workouts?


I only do them when I workout with my friend, but I am enjoying them.  Nice change of pace.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2011)

the other half said:


> it is a gel, 50 mg tube i was putting on 1 1/2 tubes a day, then they cut it back to 3 days on 1 off, now down to 3/4 of a tube after the last blood work. the nice thing is they have me perscribed 2 boxes of 30 tubes a month. so right now i have 5 boxes of excess. for some reason he has been testing my blood bout every three months. i hear you on the expense, im lucky i have good insurance, the pharmacist told me they are $300 a box for the testim, i get 2 a month, for $10.


Yeah, I have the same situation.  The pharmacy is giving me too much.  You know what they say.... don't look a gift horse in the mouth.  I don't know what the fuck that means, but I think it means run with it !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2011)

*3/24/2011*

*Rotator cuff stretching*
*Rotator cuff strengthening*
25 minutes

*Seated Military Press*
65 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 6
135 x 6
155 x 7 (just missed 8, couldn't lockout)

*Slow Side Laterals (one arm at a time)*
10 x 12/12
10 x 12/12
10 x 12/12
Don't laugh.  Positive phase 5 seconds, hold at top for 2 seconds, negative 5 seconds.  

*Preacher Curl Machine*
95 x 10
125 x 8
125 x 8

*DB Bench Static Stretch*
Hold 35 lb DBs in stretch position for 30 seconds x 3


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work.  Mils are looking good!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

what he said-
Why would we laugh? 
do the do JD...whatever that means....prolly is related to that gift horse saying...


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dude, your baseball team is starting to sound like a mash unit. 

Baseball is back next week.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2011)

the other half said:


> it is a gel, 50 mg tube i was putting on 1 1/2 tubes a day, then they cut it back to 3 days on 1 off, now down to 3/4 of a tube after the last blood work. the nice thing is they have me perscribed 2 boxes of 30 tubes a month. so right now i have 5 boxes of excess. for some reason he has been testing my blood bout every three months. i hear you on the expense, im lucky i have good insurance, the pharmacist told me they are $300 a box for the testim, i get 2 a month, for $10.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, I have the same situation. The pharmacy is giving me too much. You know what they say.... don't look a gift horse in the mouth. I don't know what the fuck that means, but I think it means run with it !


 
You guys ever hear of sharing.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Slow Side Laterals (one arm at a time)*
> 10 x 12/12
> 10 x 12/12
> 10 x 12/12
> *Don't laugh.*



Definitely not laughing. I laugh at the people who heave up _40's_ on their side laterals. (Uh, if they obviously can't handle that amount.)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

I laugh inwardly at people in the gym wathcing them do stupid stuff. sometimes...they catch me with my quizzical WTF are you DOING???? Incredulous stare....
Good times.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Dude, your baseball team is starting to sound like a mash unit.
> 
> Baseball is back next week.


Yay! Yeah right? Tell me about it. Wish Utley was healthy, not a good start. 


omerta2010 said:


> You guys ever hear of sharing.


I would but your wife would kick your ass and then hunt me down!



Curt James said:


> Definitely not laughing. I laugh at the people who heave up _40's_ on their side laterals. (Uh, if they obviously can't handle that amount.)


 


Burner02 said:


> I laugh inwardly at people in the gym wathcing them do stupid stuff. sometimes...they catch me with my quizzical WTF are you DOING???? Incredulous stare....
> Good times.


Yeah there are plenty of examples on how NOT to do something!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

*3/25/2011*

*Squats*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6
Yeah, I know. I was in the mood, we will see how knees respond

*Good Mornings*
65 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 8

*Hyperextensions*
+45 x 15
+45 x 15
+45 x 15

*Leg Extentions*
90 x 15
170 x 12
210 x 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
60 x 25
110 x 16 (cramps!)
110 x 15

STARTING CARB UP FRIDAY EVENING. Celebrating finally getting a job! Out of all the positions I interviewed for, this one was probably the best opportunity. Starting April 4th.

Friday Night Dinner: Don Pablo's (haven't been here in years)
Three enchilida's (one cheese, one spicy ground beef, one chicken), mexican rice, chili mashed potatoes, tortilla chips, salsa, and a large margarita

Kcals: 1820 calories
Carbs: 150g
Protein: 55g
Fat: 66g
Fiber: 12g


----------



## davegmb (Mar 26, 2011)

*squatathon*


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2011)

nice, you stubborn ass lol

and good on the job! bet you were going stir crazy


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2011)

congrats on the job, JD!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice workout  

and even better carbup 

Congrats on the job, sounds like you like the company you'll be working for as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *squatathon*


Mostly warm ups 



PreMier said:


> nice, you stubborn ass lol
> 
> and good on the job! bet you were going stir crazy


I am a stubborn ass!  Yeah my Dad retired at 55 and never looked back.  I was going nuts with no purpose.  It would be one thing if you have a ton of money, but I don't!



Burner02 said:


> congrats on the job, JD!


Thx Burner, I really needed this!



omerta2010 said:


> and even better carbup
> 
> Congrats on the job, sounds like you like the company you'll be working for as well.


 Mmmmm, Don Pablo's was as good as I remembered

Yes, this appears to be a great opportunity for me....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

*3/26/2011*

*Cardio*
*30 minutes treadmill LISS*

*Carb Up*
*Meal 1:*  Strawberry shortcake mini-roll, 1C of blueberries
*Meal 2:*  (Bob Evans) Belgain waffle, butter, maple syrup, fluffy biscuit, 12 oz glass tomato juice
*Meal 3:*  Two chocolate fudge Pop Tarts, 2 scoops All In One
*Meal 4:*  Three glasses cabernet savignon
*Meal 5:*  7 oz spaghetti, 12 oz roasted garlic pasta sauce, 4T parmesan/romano cheese, 2 pcs Texas toast

Kcal: 3635 calories
Carbs:  570g
Protein: 113g
Fat: 70g 
Fiber: 26.6g


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2011)

Lots of squats and a new job.  Sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Lots of squats and a new job. Sounds like a good day to me.


.... and an awesome new gf!  Life is good


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2011)

trifecta of awesome!
Now go take your lady out, wine her....dine her...and....yeah.....but be careful....stretch before any vigorous activity...just saying...


----------



## davegmb (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry JD i missed the part which said you got a new job! I was starting to worry nobody was ever going to give you a break, hope it works out.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> trifecta of awesome!
> Now go take your lady out, wine her....dine her...and....yeah.....but be careful....stretch before any vigorous activity...just saying...


The wine was margarita's, the dine was Tex Mex at Don Pablo's, and.... oh crap (!), I forgot to stretch but I didn't pull anything 



davegmb said:


> Sorry JD i missed the part which said you got a new job! I was starting to worry nobody was ever going to give you a break, hope it works out.


Yeah, so was I.  You guys didn't hear the half of it.  I stopped updating, started feeling like I was jinxing myself when I had a good interview.  All told I interviewed with 11 companies.  Most places here are a bunch of pigs who are taking total advantage of the 2 million unemployed.  I think I lucked out with this one though...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

*3/27/2011*

*Leg Extensions*
warm u - 45 x 25, 2 sets

*Hack Squats*
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10

*Leg Press*
10 plates x 10
14 plates x 8
14 plates x 7

*Lying Leg Curls*
60 x 15
60 x 18
75 x 10, 60 x 8, 45 x 8, 30 x 10 - drop set


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2011)

How deep do you go with hack squats? That's a lot of plates


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

Parallel.  I went to 10 plates and sucked ass, so I didn't list.  We have a hack squat machine at my gym that I have trouble with 4-6 plates.  This was at another gym and the machine was super smooth.  To me reps and weight mean nothing on machines, just a way to gauge your own progress.... now a good ole free weight BB movement puts everyone on the same page.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2011)

Parallel to what? You mean like as far down as a parallel squat?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes parallel to the starting plane.  If you are going to preach to me the virtues of ATG, wait until you are my age.  Of course I will probably be dead by then, lol.  I am lucky to get to parallel on any type of squats, and feel fortunate that I can.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 27, 2011)

Nah I know about your knees and I don't preach to people with 10 times experience very often.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nah I know about your knees and I don't preach to people with 10 times experience very often.


 That statement just proved why you rock....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> The wine was margarita's, the dine was Tex Mex at Don Pablo's, and.... oh crap (!), I forgot to stretch but I didn't pull anything
> 
> Yeah, so was I. You guys didn't hear the half of it. I stopped updating, started feeling like I was jinxing myself when I had a good interview. All told I interviewed with 11 companies. Most places here are a bunch of pigs who are taking total advantage of the 2 million unemployed. I think I lucked out with this one though...


 sounds like a good date, brotha!
margs are my drink of choice....easy...good...potent. 

I just had to do my corporate resume update. My team lead said he glanced at it...and it looks like shite. So...before I get back to the world...am going to have to give it to a resume writing expert to do the spit-n-polish on it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

[Hey, JD! Deleted the BS! ]

^^^What is this bullshit?^^^ Get the fuck out of my journal!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah, it made the stop in all ours...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2011)

For a minute there, I thought blooming lotus (or whatever screen name he/she/it was using) had returned.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

I remember Blooming Lotus! .  Some people started calling her Blooming Idiot....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

Burner, I know you'll do just fine in the 'real' world!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 28, 2011)

...just in case...I"m gonna buy a LOT of lottery tickets when on R&R!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Legs two workouts in a row? Dang all the excitment has you spining out of control. 

j/k, way to go on the hacks. Machine hacks are always fun to load up just for a nice ego boost.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> sounds like a good date, brotha!
> margs are my drink of choice....easy...good...potent.
> 
> I just had to do my corporate resume update. My team lead said he glanced at it...and it looks like shite. So...before I get back to the world...am going to have to give it to a resume writing expert to do the spit-n-polish on it.


 
I prefer Long Island Tea's. 

Burner you have plenty of time to get it cleaned up and you'll probably get a killer job.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

So when is the first day at work then? you nervous?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Legs two workouts in a row? Dang all the excitment has you spining out of control.
> 
> j/k, way to go on the hacks. Machine hacks are always fun to load up just for a nice ego boost.


Wanted to do some squats, knowing full well I was going to w/o with my BB friend on Sunday. I am limiting pressing so it's ok for me to focus on lower. Shoulder is getting better, but honestly I think I need to take a couple of weeks off before I can bench again without re-injuring (hopefully). Have reasons not to do that now. Depending on how I feel maybe 6-7 weeks from now I will take a break if I have to.

I don't like our HS hack squat. This one is a 'real' hack squat, and is really smooth. Love it.



davegmb said:


> So when is the first day at work then? you nervous?


Next Monday April 4th. Nah.... looking forward to hitting the ground running. Kinda sucks to have to learn everything and have to prove myself, but it will be a good challenge. Builds character and all that crap.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

*3/28/2011*

Rotator cuff stretching and strengthening exercises
25 minutes

*One Arm DB Row*
55 x 10/12
75 x 10/10
95 x 10/10
95 x 10/9

*Wide Pulldowns*
120 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 8
160 x 7, 140 x 6, 120 x 5, 100 x 5 - drop set

*BB Curls*
45 x 12
65 x 10
75 x 10
Slow reps

*One Arm Preacher Curls*
30 x 12 R
30 X 12 L
30 X 10 R
30 X 10 L
30 X 8 R
30 X 8 L
Alternate between right and left, no stopping

*Ab Work*


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

I've never seen the HS Hack machine. How did the knee's handle the squats?

How has your shoulder been feeling with the rehabbing?

and uh oh, your going to be brainwashed. Just remember anything you would naturally say or do would be considered sexual harassment.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Builds character and all that crap.



At times I think that whole "builds character" should be lumped in with "constructive criticism"... 

in the *EFF THAT* locker. 

Wishing you the best, of course!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 28, 2011)

Cool - you got a job!!   What are you going to be doing ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I've never seen the HS Hack machine. How did the knee's handle the squats?
> 
> How has your shoulder been feeling with the rehabbing?


Knees are good, but low back is stiff as hell. Between GM's, hacks, leg press, and high rep curls..... it's sore!

Shoulder is better, but not close to 100%. Mils actually feel ok, which is weird. Helps to keep my elbows in.



Curt James said:


> At times I think that whole "builds character" should be lumped in with "constructive criticism"...
> 
> in the *EFF THAT* locker.
> 
> Wishing you the best, of course!


Thanks Curt!!!



yellowmoomba said:


> Cool - you got a job!! What are you going to be doing ?


Hey YM! If you recall my last position was a product manager for an electronics company whose main business were connectors and cable assemblies for mostly military applications. i.e, aircraft, battleships, missile systems, tanks, helicopters, command post communications, etc.

This company is very, very similar in what they do, but instead of connectors, it distributes special application fasteners. Again, very military oriented. I will be doing inside sales, product management, purchasing, and tech support. This pays 8 grand a year more then I was making, and it has better benefits. It also is a small company that I feel I can make a large contribution to. I already have some major suggestions, but I will get comfortable first!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Must be really small for you to get to do 4 jobs. Sounds like the type of places I've normally worked at. I'm sure you'll have them running better in no time. 

What's the name of the place, I might have purchased from them before. I know I got screws and stuff for a customer that were mil spec out of the east coast a while back.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> [Hey, JD! Deleted the BS! ]
> 
> ^^^What is this bullshit?^^^ Get the fuck out of my journal!



i dont get it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Must be really small for you to get to do 4 jobs. Sounds like the type of places I've normally worked at. I'm sure you'll have them running better in no time.
> 
> What's the name of the place, I might have purchased from them before. I know I got screws and stuff for a customer that were mil spec out of the east coast a while back.


That's what product management is all about. You quote it, set the price breaks, make the purchasing decisions, and become the expert on it technically. Some companies divide up inside sales and product management, but they also give you multiple product lines. I will be handling one. Company is Enfasco (Engineering Fastener Co) in Pennsauken, NJ



PreMier said:


> i dont get it


There was some spam in my journal. Curt removed it


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 29, 2011)

I remember them, I made my customer purchase the stuff since I needed it before we could get a line of credit set up. They had good product.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2011)

*3/29/2011*

No I am not going crazy. This was a test everything workout to see what bothered me, and what didn't. Push ups were the best, followed by tri ext, and DB bench. May have to quit BB benching for awhile. 

*DB Incline*
25's x 10
35's x 10
45's x 10
60's x 10

*BB Bench*
bar x 8
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8

*HS Incline*
100 x 10
150 x 10

*Push Ups*
52

*DB Bench*
45's x 10
60's x 10

*Lying Tricep Ext*
25's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2011)

bb bench is over rated anyway


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

PreMier said:


> bb bench is over rated anyway


I agree with that. Almost none of the old time strongman benched at all. 

I think I like it because when I started, my bench was so weak. After 7 years of working out I still couldn't bench 225. What really drove me was a well meaning friend that said to me "Paul, you've been at it for a long time. You should be able to get 6-8 reps with 225. If I were you, I'd quit bench and focus on something else". Well all that did was piss me off  . I evenually developed a decent bench, and I am proud of that. But alas, I don't really have anything to prove now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2011)

I fucking hate bench. That's all anyone asks you about when you say you work out. I used to not even do bench just to prove it wasn't even a necessary exercise.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you read the shoulder health article Curt James posted in the training section or might be strength section but anyway, the guy he quotes states that if you have shoulder problems you should drop flat BB bench. He says you should use incline bench and with a closer grip then you normally would as this takes pressure of the shoulder also.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 30, 2011)

So BB benching causes problems, but you have no trouble cranking out 52 pushups?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice tester workout.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 30, 2011)

No need for benching    Try pushups for a change of pace.  I tried it last year.  I actually felt my chest looked more full.   I tried to get around 300 per "upper workout" along with some shoulder and back work


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Did you read the shoulder health article Curt James posted in the training section or might be strength section but anyway, the guy he quotes states that if you have shoulder problems you should drop flat BB bench. He says you should use incline bench and with a closer grip then you normally would as this takes pressure of the shoulder also.


I haven't, I will be sure to check it out. In my case incline bench is even worse. Using DB's definitely is the way to go since I can find a comfort zone. So far this problem isn't chronic so I am hope to eventually be able to use barbells again... but if I can't I'll just need to adjust



Triple Threat said:


> So BB benching causes problems, but you have no trouble cranking out 52 pushups?


Weird huh? Even when it was at it's most painful pushups do not affect the area. It is very angle specific. 



omerta2010 said:


> Nice tester workout.


Gracias O!



yellowmoomba said:


> No need for benching  Try pushups for a change of pace. I tried it last year. I actually felt my chest looked more full. I tried to get around 300 per "upper workout" along with some shoulder and back work


Yeah I like doing pushups. I had a buddy years ago who went into the Marines looking tall and scrawny. Of course basic training made that even worse. But after a couple of years his upper body really filled out. He attributed that to 'lots and lots of diamond pushups and chins'.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> So BB benching causes problems, but you have no trouble cranking out 52 pushups?



funny, pushups agrivate my arm horribly, but benching doesnt?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

*3/30/2011*

*Rotator cuff stretching and strengthening*
20 minutes

*Seated Military Press*
95 x 8
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 7
165 x 4

*Side Lateral Raises*
10's x 8
10's x 8
10's x 8
5 sec positive, hold for 2 sec, 5 sec negative

*Wide Pull Ups*
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 8
Strict on first 4 sets, last set shorter rom

*HS Pulldown (High Row)*
100 x 8
190 x 7
150 x 8
170 x 8

*Standing Calf Raise*
135 x 20
135 x 20
155 x 20

*Decline Ab Bench*
+25 x 12
+25 x 10
+25 x 8

No time for cardio


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice workout, your really killing the pullups. 

The Hi Hammer's are one of my fav's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah I really haven't used the high row much.  Definitely feel it, well designed machine.  I am going to start using the HS pullover more also


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I haven't, I will be sure to check it out. In my case incline bench is even worse. Using DB's definitely is the way to go since I can find a comfort zone. So far this problem isn't chronic so I am hope to eventually be able to use barbells again... but if I can't I'll just need to adjust



That Jason Ferruggia article is in the Training section. Really like that author's perspective or approach.

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/125697-27-tips-healthier-shoulders.html*

Dumbbells are great, imo. I prefer them over Olympic bar. Had pain in my right shoulder, had an MRI (that showed nuthin), and after switching over to dumbbells the pain eventually went away.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I prefer Long Island Tea's.
> 
> Burner you have plenty of time to get it cleaned up and you'll probably get a killer job.


 hope so....just turned in my resume for corporate (we got bought out some time back) My team lead basical said my resume looks like shite. So...will need to get it to someone to give it the ol spit and polish on it.


JD! WAHOO! on the job! sounds good...like it will be something that you will enjoy doing...and pays better! win-win!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 31, 2011)

Great job on the pull ups they are really tough. 

Back to the incline bench though, i only use the smallest incline the bench allows you to use and find this helps, what kind of incline do you set it to?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah I really haven't used the high row much.  Definitely feel it, well designed machine.  I am going to start using the HS pullover more also



HS makes some really good stuff.  The gym I go to has only 3 HS machines, one incline press, plus a high and low row.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't knock Cybex either...they have some machines in my gym that go even better than HS. HS is still a good company, but you gotta hand it to a company that's been in business for more than 30 years!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

HS is all you find in the gyms around here for chest and back in the weight room. Then you see cybex usually for leg equipment and the smith in the weight room and then a few machines mixed in with the "circuit" area.

I think they all have good and bad, alot might also depend on type of person they designed for/around.  Some fit, other's are just akward.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

Holy crap! Look at all this activity in my journal. You would think I posted some more 36DD pics, lol



Curt James said:


> That Jason Ferruggia article is in the Training section. Really like that author's perspective or approach.
> 
> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/125697-27-tips-healthier-shoulders.html*
> 
> Dumbbells are great, imo. I prefer them over Olympic bar. Had pain in my right shoulder, had an MRI (that showed nuthin), and after switching over to dumbbells the pain eventually went away.


Great read! Thanks Curt and Dave, that is very helpful. You know Curt, I have had 4 MRI's over the years for various reasons, and they NEVER show anything. I know several people that say the same thing. I'm beginning to think it's a scam 



Burner02 said:


> JD! WAHOO! on the job! sounds good...like it will be something that you will enjoy doing...and pays better! win-win!


Thanks Burner! I am excited for sure.



davegmb said:


> Back to the incline bench though, i only use the smallest incline the bench allows you to use and find this helps, what kind of incline do you set it to?


I meant the BB incline was worse then the BB flat. I think it is set at 30 degrees. I can use adjustable benches for DB incline, and I agree a low incline with my wrists turned about 45 degrees seems to be the most comfortable. I appreciate the suggestion!



Triple Threat said:


> HS makes some really good stuff. The gym I go to has only 3 HS machines, one incline press, plus a high and low row.


 


juggernaut said:


> Don't knock Cybex either...they have some machines in my gym that go even better than HS. HS is still a good company, but you gotta hand it to a company that's been in business for more than 30 years!


 


omerta2010 said:


> HS is all you find in the gyms around here for chest and back in the weight room. Then you see cybex usually for leg equipment and the smith in the weight room and then a few machines mixed in with the "circuit" area.
> 
> I think they all have good and bad, alot might also depend on type of person they designed for/around. Some fit, other's are just akward.


I totally agree. HS is my fav (never tried Cybex but heard a lot of good things), but some of their machines feel great to me, while others suck. It could be they don't align with me that well, but also think some just aren't as well designed. But right now my fav HS machines are Incline Press, Pullover, Hi Row, and Row. Don't have access to the low row....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

*3/31/2011*

*Cardio King has been slacking on the cardio....*

Treadmill, 50 minutes LISS, bpm 110


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

How far do you run in 50 minutes?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> How far do you run in 50 minutes?


 I walk at a slow pace. I am carb depleted most of the week. Not the best article, but the quickest that I could find which explains the concept. Earlier in my cut I was doing HIIT, but am doing LISS right now.

http://ezinearticles.com/?LISS-Cardio---LISS-Cardio-Vs-HIIT-Cardio:-Which-One-Is-Needed?&id=5162699

I probably shouldn't even mention because it was so long ago..... my best was running a half marathon (13.1 miles) averaging 6:55 minute mile pace.  If I ran a single sub 7 minute mile now I would surely die.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

*4/1/2011*

*Deadlift*
225 x 5
290 x 5
325 x 3
365 x 1
Lower back was still stiff, so didn't go overboard

*One Arm DB Rows*
80 x 8/8
90 x 8/8
100 x 8/8

*BW Push Ups*
*57 PR*
53
41

*DB Incline Press*
35's x 8
45's x 8
65's x 15

*Seated Calve Raise*
+45 x 20
+45 x 20
+45 x 16

*Decline Ab Bench*
+25 x 12
+25 x 10
+25 x 8

Start carb up again Friday night.  Primo Hoagie, turkey diablo.  Turkey breast, sharp provolone, lettuce, tomato, oil and vinegar, mayo, on a large sub roll. First sub I've had in a long, long time.

Kcal:  760 calories
Carbs:  72g
Protein: 77g
Fat:  18g


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2011)

57!!   Nice work


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent deadlifts, congrats on the push up PR.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *4/1/2011*
> 
> *Deadlift*
> 225 x 5
> ...



Do you have access to a foam roller?  I use one when warming up on lower body day and find it greatly reduces back stiffness.   When I workout at home, I don't have a foam roller so I use PVC pipe instead.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

Foam rolling is awesome, I just started it a few weeks ago and it's made a big difference in my back tightness. 

JD, awesome workout. Ready for the new job on monday?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you have access to a foam roller?  I use one when warming up on lower body day and find it greatly reduces back stiffness.   When I workout at home, I don't have a foam roller so I use PVC pipe instead.



that shits hardcore... 

shop here Department - Foam Rollers


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm using my foam roller right now     Figures TT used a PVC pipe......he's old school tough


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Excellent deadlifts, congrats on the push up PR.


 


Triple Threat said:


> Do you have access to a foam roller? I use one when warming up on lower body day and find it greatly reduces back stiffness. When I workout at home, I don't have a foam roller so I use PVC pipe instead.


 


omerta2010 said:


> Foam rolling is awesome, I just started it a few weeks ago and it's made a big difference in my back tightness.
> 
> JD, awesome workout. Ready for the new job on monday?


 


PreMier said:


> that shits hardcore...
> 
> shop here Department - Foam Rollers


 


yellowmoomba said:


> I'm using my foam roller right now  Figures TT used a PVC pipe......he's old school tough


You guys are all old school.  Love it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Ready for the new job on monday?


Ready to hit the ground running, but a bit nervous as well. A new job is a life change, so it is a big deal because you really don't know what you are getting yourself into... I'm guessing this will be awesome for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2011)

*4/3/2011*

*Squats*
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
warm ups
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Leg Press*
8 plates x 25, 6 plates x 20, 4 plates x 15 
8 plates x 25, 6 plates x 20, 4 plates x 10
Drop sets..... ouch~!

*Lying Leg Curls*
70 x 18
70 x 14
70 x 12
My wo partner pulled his right hammie on the second set, and really was in pain.  Not pretty... The dude is a strong as hell and balls to the wall.  Caught up with him I think.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2011)

squats!?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 3, 2011)

Squats!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2011)

Fucking A, and feeling good


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking good on those squats, JD.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 3, 2011)

SOMEONE is going to walking funny tomorrow.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Squats o'plenty

good looking workout, always liked drop sets on the legpress. 

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2011)

Love some squats.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 4, 2011)

Good to see you NOT ON HERE TODAY.... and working!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 4, 2011)

Even if i wanted to do, theres no way i could manage that much volume for squats! Very impressive.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see you NOT ON HERE TODAY.... and working!!!!!


 No shit, right?  I think you will be seeing a lot less of me on here.  But plan is workouts on Sat, Sun, Tues, Thu.  Not sure about cardio


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Looking good on those squats, JD.


 


yellowmoomba said:


> SOMEONE is going to walking funny tomorrow.


 


omerta2010 said:


> Squats o'plenty
> 
> good looking workout, always liked drop sets on the legpress.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow.


 


Pylon said:


> Love some squats.


 


davegmb said:


> Even if i wanted to do, theres no way i could manage that much volume for squats! Very impressive.


 
Not sore at all .  Good thing too.  Wouldn't want to show up at my new job walking like I had a stick up my ass 

I hope I can stay with this.  I LOVE to squat, and have missed it.  I think doing front squats helped a lot, although my first attempt at back squats didn't go well.  So I'm not going to go crazeeee!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> No shit, right?  I think you will be seeing a lot less of me on here.  But plan is workouts on Sat, Sun, Tues, Thu.  Not sure about cardio



How did the first day on the new job go?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, I missed that, and too lazy to go back and read.  New job?  Hope it started great!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> How did the first day on the new job go?


 


Pylon said:


> OK, I missed that, and too lazy to go back and read. New job? Hope it started great!


Went very well.  Lots to learn, but I think I'm going to really like it here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2011)

*4/5/2011*

*Wide Pull Ups*
bw x 6
bw x 6
bw x 6
bw x 6
bw x 9
First four sets strict, last set shorter rom

*HS Pullovers*
90 x 8
180 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 8

*Standing Militaries*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 10
135 x 8

*Side Lateral Raises*
10 x 12/12
10 x 12/12
10 x 12/12
5 sec raise, pause, 5 sec negative

*Weighted Ab Bench*
110 x 12
125  x 10
125  x  8

*Seated Calve Raise*
80 x 20
80 x 18
80 x 15

Workout time, 42 minutes


----------



## Pylon (Apr 5, 2011)

42 minutes well spent.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

Someday I'll be able to do pullups like you. 

Glad your enjoying your new job so far. And nice Mil's since your still rehabing your shoulder. So do facepulls hurt your shoulder? Just wondering as you missed the rear delts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2011)

Now that you're a working man, are you doing the workouts early before work or later after?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 6, 2011)

Good lookin workout!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah id find 5 sets of wide pull ups tough, good workout JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 6, 2011)

Pylon said:


> 42 minutes well spent.


Yes it was!



omerta2010 said:


> Someday I'll be able to do pullups like you.
> 
> Glad your enjoying your new job so far. And nice Mil's since your still rehabing your shoulder. So do facepulls hurt your shoulder? Just wondering as you missed the rear delts.


You will.... actually I was very happy with 135 x 10 standing. Haven't done standing mils for a few months now. I sort of do rear delts when I feel like it, usually not on shoulder day.


Triple Threat said:


> Now that you're a working man, are you doing the workouts early before work or later after?


After for sure. My gym opens at 5, I need to leave for work by 6:25am..... No way, plus while a morning person, I never could adapt to working out immediately after waking. My joints are just too tight and lacking 'lubrication' 



ihateschoolmt said:


> Good lookin workout!


Thanks IHS!



davegmb said:


> Yeah id find 5 sets of wide pull ups tough, good workout JD


I struggled with pull ups through the years, I LOVE being able to do clean ones now.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Great pullups. What's your bodyweight now? Did you find them tougher when you were heavier? And do they affect your shoulder at all?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2011)

I have faith I'll be off pullup welfare some day...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

so....now that you are raking in the bux...when I roll thru your neck o the woods....first round is on you!
Glad to hear things are going great, brotha!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> so....now that you are raking in the bux...when I roll thru your neck o the woods....first round is on you!
> Glad to hear things are going great, brotha!


 
Pick me up on the way, I could use a road trip.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2011)

Did someone say party at JD's?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Great pullups. What's your bodyweight now? Did you find them tougher when you were heavier? And do they affect your shoulder at all?


Thanks.  I have been hovering around 200 lbs.  Pullups were definitely harder when I was heavier, once I got to around 210 I noticed a big difference.  Pullups don't seem to bother it much, but I avoid narrow grip chins.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I have faith I'll be off pullup welfare some day...


I like that term, lol. Stick with it and you will. 



Burner02 said:


> so....now that you are raking in the bux...when I roll thru your neck o the woods....first round is on you!
> Glad to hear things are going great, brotha!


Thanks Mikey! First round is on me fo sho, the rest are on you . I can't afford a Z06 yet.... you can, lol



omerta2010 said:


> Pick me up on the way, I could use a road trip.





PreMier said:


>





Triple Threat said:


> Did someone say party at JD's?


Now THIS would be some party! My place, no way. There are some really great bars here in Philly/SJ.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2011)

*4/7/2011*

*Deadlifts*
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 2
405 x 1 MISS
405 x 1 MISS
375 x 1
315 x 6
Fuck. I have one of those velcro lifting belts that works great, but in this case it 'popped' open and dropped to the floor on my first 405 attempt.  Totally blew my concentration.  Tried it again, but no way.  Only consolation was about 10 minutes later three college age kids come up to me and one said 'you're an animal, nice deadlift'. I was like... but I missed it.  He said but you just barely missed it, and the others were shaking their heads yes.  Didn't have the heart to tell them I should be DLing this easy. Made me feel good at any rate.

*DB Rows*
100 x 8/8
100 x 8/8
100 x 8/8

*Push Ups*
*bw x 62 PR*
bw x 42
bw x 34
Quicker pace then last time.  

*Face Pulls*
90 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice PR on the pushups   Time to find someone to put a 45 lb plate on your back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, no shit.  A small Asian girl would work


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, no shit. A small Asian girl would work


 
Have burner make a pit stop on the way back to the states.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *4/7/2011*
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 225 x 5
> ...


 
Woudln't 405 tie a PR? if so then no you shouldn't be DLing it easy. And damnit your catching up. Time to raise the bar again next tuesday. 

Way to go ANIMAL


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

I had to buy a new belt because mine kept popping off too. Man that will ruin your lift. Youll get 405 next time for sure though, and that's heavy end of story.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, no shit. A small Asian girl would work


 


omerta2010 said:


> Have burner make a pit stop on the way back to the states.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

It's always kinda nice to get the approval nod at the gym.

Good job, JD!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Have burner make a pit stop on the way back to the states.



If Burner had a small Asian girl, he'd be in hiding for months.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2011)

sssshhhhhh.....I just call first dibs...


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 8, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> If Burner had a small Asian girl, he'd be in hiding for months.


 
Who says he can't bring home a couple for each of us.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Who says he can't bring home a couple for each of us.



Second.  Share the wealth, yo!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 9, 2011)

*4/9/2011*

*RDLs*
225 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

*Good Mornings*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 8

*Leg Extensions*
90 x 8
220 x 8
290 x 12
290 x 12

*DB Lying Tri Extensions*
30's x 8
40's x 6
45's x 6
50's x 6

*Pushdowns*
60 x 12
75 x 12
85 x 12


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Who says he can't bring home a couple for each of us.



  I like the way you think.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *4/9/2011*
> 
> *Leg Extensions*
> 90 x 8
> ...



Nothing wrong with your knees if you can handle 290 on the leg extension.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Nothing wrong with your knees if you can handle 290 on the leg extension.


 You know machines... they are all different.  On another 90 may seem hard.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2011)

*4/10/2011*


*Squat*
warm up
225 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6
245 x 6

*Leg Press*
8 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
8 plates x 10

*Lying Leg Curls*
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

*One Arm Preacher*
30 x 8/8
40 x 8/8
45 x 8/8
50 x 6/6

*Hammer Curls*
35's x 12
35's x 12
35's x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok. I was called out a couple of times, and I was bored tonight. This pic was taken an hour ago. Belly a bit bloated, but you get the idea. 

Be gentle.... remember I'm 55.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 11, 2011)

Firstly those leg extensions numbers were huge

Secondly i cant believe what great shape your in JD, im going to have to post a picture soon i think.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ok. I was called out a couple of times, and I was bored tonight. This pic was taken an hour ago. Belly a bit bloated, but you get the idea.
> 
> Be gentle.... remember I'm 55.



Holy shit what a great difference! Fantastic work Paulie! 55-incredible work and tenacity!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 11, 2011)

Pylon said:


> Second. Share the wealth, yo!


 ....or.....y'all could meet me in Pattaya, Thailand in December and get your own...


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Holy shit what a great difference! Fantastic work Paulie! 55-incredible work and tenacity!


 
Yeah what he said. Doing totally awesome, so what's your weight and BF down to now?

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Secondly i cant believe what great shape your in JD, im going to have to post a picture soon i think.


Post a pic Dave, I bet you are lean as hell!



juggernaut said:


> Holy shit what a great difference! Fantastic work Paulie! 55-incredible work and tenacity!


...and you had a lot to do with getting me started down the right road



omerta2010 said:


> Yeah what he said. Doing totally awesome, so what's your weight and BF down to now?


My weight hasn't changed that much. While I drop fat, I add some lean mass here and there. Weighed in this morning at 197 lbs, but just a few days ago was 200 lbs. BF? Calipers are telling me 10%, not sure if I am, but my BBing friend was calculated at 12% with calipers, and we both agree I am leaner then him right now. He is one of those that can cheap, drink alcohol, and still get ripped in a matter of weeks, and he is 44. Makes me sick


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2011)

10% is great, JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 12, 2011)

*4/12/2011*

*Standing Militaries*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 6
150 x 6
135 x 10

*Side Lateral Raises*
15 x 10/10
15 x 10/10
15 x 10/10
3 sec positive, 2 sec hold, 5 sec neg

*Wide PullUps*
bw x 7
bw x 7
bw x 6
bw x 6
bw x 8
First four sets strict, last shorter rom

*HS Pullover*
140 x 12
230 x 8
230 x 8

Running late due to heavy traffic.  In an out in 38 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dunno where my post went....was basically an atta boy.

So....atta boy!

Dam...150 for mil press! NOICE!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2011)

All around nice work, asamatterafact!


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 13, 2011)

JD!  What's shakin'!  Howz training coming along?  Miss being on here.  I'm gonna try my best to get back in here like before.  Miss chatting with all you guys!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *4/12/2011*
> 
> *Standing Militaries*
> 95 x 8
> ...


 

Good going in 38 mins JD, i need to quicken up my workouts


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

great mil's. 

So do you miss not having to deal with traffic? How are you liking the new job?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> So....atta boy!
> 
> Dam...150 for mil press! NOICE!


 


Pylon said:


> All around nice work, asamatterafact!


Thanks boyz! Trying to hang with you young'ens



IslandGirl said:


> JD! What's shakin'! Howz training coming along? Miss being on here. I'm gonna try my best to get back in here like before. Miss chatting with all you guys!


We miss you too Tracy! How's the contest prep going? My training is going well. Shoulder is still jacked, may be the end of my benching days, but I will get around that.



davegmb said:


> Good going in 38 mins JD, i need to quicken up my workouts


Faster is good, but not always. On the weekends I slow it down.



omerta2010 said:


> great mil's.
> 
> So do you miss not having to deal with traffic? How are you liking the new job?


Thanks O. I LOVE my new job, a great group of people. Traffic? Some days it takes an hour to get home, others 35 minutes. If it is a workout day and it takes an hour, that blows. Got to get home to that certain dog that isn't used to being home alone for 12 hours. She is awesome, and seems to adapt quickly, but I hate leaving her that long. Your situation is a dream come true.... enuf said


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2011)

*4/14/2011*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
355 x 3

*DB Row*
100 x 12/12
100 x 12/12
Went from 8 to 12 reps, but one less set

*DB Bench Press (rehab)*
30's x 12
45's x 12
45's x 12
New approach. Go light with DB's and hope I can build on that.

*Push Ups*
bw x 55

*Face Pulls*
115 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15

Workout time, 42 minutes

Morning weigh in:  192.8 lbs

I apologize to my friends if I have been mia in your journals. I will get caught up....


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

Both you and Omerta's face pulls are huge, i tried them for the first time today and have no idea how you can use that much weight, the cable would pull me all over the place at that weight haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Both you and Omerta's face pulls are huge, i tried them for the first time today and have no idea how you can use that much weight, the cable would pull me all over the place at that weight haha


 You have to lean back to counterbalance the weight


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2011)

Weighed in at 191.4 lbs this morning.... Yikes!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2011)

DL's are looking good - so are the pushups.   How come you only did one set ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> DL's are looking good - so are the pushups. How come you only did one set ?


Going at a faster pace.  That one set took it out of me


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 16, 2011)

*4/15/2011*

*RDL's*
135 x 8
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 5
285 x 5

*Leg Extensions*
160 x 15
220 x 12
220 x 12
220 x 10
Last week I showed 290.... oopsy, can't read my own writing, should have been 220.

*Lying Tri Ext*
35's x 8/8
45's x 5/5
50's x 5/5

*Pushdowns*
60 x 15
70 x 12
85 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2011)

Glad to see your a fan of the RDL's like me JD, heres a good article i found on them:

Pack on Mountainous Back Mass With Romanian Deadlifts


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 18, 2011)

*4/17/2011*

*Squats*
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
245 x 8
245 x 7

*Leg Press*
6 plates x 10
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 12

*Lying Leg Curls*
65 x 20
65 x 20
65 x 20

*One Arm Preacher Curls*
30 x 10/10
35 x 10/10
40 x 10/10
45 x 10/9

*Hammer Curls*
30's x 12
35's x 12
40's x 12

41 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2011)

Which workout are you following at the minute JD?


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great weekend workouts.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi JD!  Workouts looking good in here.  How is life treating you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Glad to see your a fan of the RDL's like me JD, heres a good article i found on them:
> 
> Pack on Mountainous Back Mass With Romanian Deadlifts


 


davegmb said:


> Which workout are you following at the minute JD?


Thanks for the article, good read.

My workouts are currently based on BGB, but sans the 5 x 5. I learned a long time ago 5 x 5 flares up my elbow arthritis big time. The exercise selection is purely BGB.



omerta2010 said:


> Great weekend workouts.


 


Pylon said:


>


Thanks guys



IslandGirl said:


> Hi JD! Workouts looking good in here. How is life treating you?


Hey Tracy! Good to hear from you stranger. Well new job, new girlfriend..... life is Good!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2011)

*4/19/11*

*Seated Military*
95 x 8
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
170 x 4

*Side Lateral Raises*
15 x 10/10
15 x 10/10
15 x 10/10
5 sec raise, 2 sec pause at the top, 5 sec neg

*Wide Pullups*
bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 7
bw x 6
bw x 5
Strict form on all sets

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

Killer Mil's. 

How's the shoulder doing these days?


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2011)

Never tried seated military, in theory is that harder then standing as it stops you using even a hint of leg push?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Never tried seated military, in theory is that harder then standing as it stops you using even a hint of leg push?



The biggest difference I've noticed is that you are more stable.  Aside from that, I would think it also focuses more on upper body be eliminating the push, as you mentioned.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Never tried seated military, in theory is that harder then standing as it stops you using even a hint of leg push?


 


Pylon said:


> The biggest difference I've noticed is that you are more stable. Aside from that, I would think it also focuses more on upper body be eliminating the push, as you mentioned.


 It would seem that way, but imo seated is easier because you don't have to balance the weight.  Standing forces you to use stabilizers and your core. I can use about 10 lbs more when seated.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 23, 2011)

*4/23/10*

*Deadlifts*
225 x 5
275 x 3
335 x 2
*405 x 1 PR*
Did 405 when I was 40 lbs heavier and 8 years younger..... counting this as a new PR 

*T-Bar Row Mach*
135 x 10
180 x 10
180 x 10

*DB Incline Press*
40's x 8
45's x 8
60's x 8
70's x 8
Baby steps with the shoulder.  DB's are the way to go with this injury

*Push Ups*
bw x 56
bw x 43
bw x 36


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 24, 2011)

congrats on the PR. 

have a great easter


----------



## PreMier (Apr 24, 2011)

nice pr jd!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice 4 plates each side is awesome JD.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> congrats on the PR.
> 
> have a great easter


 


PreMier said:


> nice pr jd!


 


ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice 4 plates each side is awesome JD.


Thanks boyz!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2011)

*4/24/11*

*Squats*
*warm up*
185 x 8
225 x 10
225 x 10
245 x 8

*Leg Press*
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 8
10 plates x 10

*Lying Leg Curls*
65 x 20
65 x 20
65 x 22

*One Arm Preacher Curls*
35 x 8/8
45 x 8/8
45 x 8/8

*Hammer Curls*
35's x 12
40's x 12
45's x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2011)

My knees had been holding up great.... until I did this wo on Sunday.  Knees are aching and cracking now.  I really don't understand it.  At any rate, not going to squat for awhile....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2011)

*4/26/2011*

*Wide Pullups*
bw x 10
bw x 8
bw x 7

*Seated Military*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 7
175 x 2

*Side Lateral Raises*
15's x 12
15's x 12
15's x 12

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
40 x 15
55 x 12
55 x 12

Quick workout.... Flyers MUST win game tonight, or face elimination!  I'm Flyer'ed up


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

Damn you, kicked my ass on the pullups again.

Just rest the knee's for a while. Mine go through aches every once in a while to.

Hope your Flyers win.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2011)

Ty!  End of 1st period... Flyers have 16 to 2 shots on goal advantage over the Sabres, but it is just 1-0. Hoping the onslaught continues.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Mine go through aches every once in a while to.


Aches?  When I stand up, and start to walk I look like a Mexican hooker after Cinco De Mayo


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Aches?  When I stand up, and start to walk I look like a Mexican hooker after Cinco De Mayo



Now THATS funny!!!  haha


----------



## davegmb (Apr 27, 2011)

Im suprised the wide pull ups dont mess with your shoulder!?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2011)

you should try pullup ladders


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 28, 2011)

*4/28/2011*

*RDL's*
185 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 8
275 x 7

*Leg Extensions*
175 x 12
220 x 12
235 x 10

*Lying Tri Ext*
30's x 12
40's x 12
40's x 12

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> We miss you too Tracy! How's the contest prep going? My training is going well. Shoulder is still jacked, may be the end of my benching days, but I will get around that.


 
Prep is going wonderful!  Progressing really well.  Super happy about that!  Cheat meals once a week were all the way up till last week Sunday.  I was told that's it for now, but if I keep making great changes I'm crossing my fingers I'll get them thrown back in.  We shall see.  

Glad training is going well.  I went back even further in your journal and saw your progress pic.  Great job JD!!!  WTG!  Keep it up!

Sorry to hear about the shoulder.  Take care of it!  You don't need to bench.  Use db's instead!  Some machines are really good too.  How about Hammer Strength?  Their machines for chest are incredible!  

Hope you're having a great week!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Prep is going wonderful! Progressing really well. Super happy about that! Cheat meals once a week were all the way up till last week Sunday. I was told that's it for now, but if I keep making great changes I'm crossing my fingers I'll get them thrown back in. We shall see.
> 
> Glad training is going well. I went back even further in your journal and saw your progress pic. Great job JD!!! WTG! Keep it up!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are doing so well! You look incredible. 

Yeah, I never took training and diet seriously at the same time, or least didn't do it right. Nice getting lean and muscular at the same time. Shoulder issue sucks for sure. In the past I could always rely on HS machines, particularly the HS Incline, but this time that machine inflames the injury big time. DB inclines seem to be my best bet. Just today I discovered BB declines seem ok as well


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

*4/30/2011*

*BB Decline Press*
95 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 10
This angle seems to be much better for my bum shoulder. Tomorrow will tell.

*DB Incline Press*
35's x 8
55's x 8
70's x 12
75's x 12

*Push Ups*
bw x 40
bw x 40
bw x 40

*BB Curls*
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 8
95 x 8

*Rear Delt Mac*
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

*Weighted Ab Crunch*
80 x 15
110 x 12
140 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

Ive not done decline bench for over a year, always felt like a strange exercise, but i know alot of bodybuilders sing its praises


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

You're getting pretty good at push ups!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Ive not done decline bench for over a year, always felt like a strange exercise, but i know alot of bodybuilders sing its praises


I never liked decline.  But for the moment it seems to be the best angle to avoid flaring up my shoulder injury.



ihateschoolmt said:


> You're getting pretty good at push ups!


Yeah, if I'm fresh I am over 60 reps


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2011)

damn, decline wrecks my shoulder.. pushes it up and out of the girdle, but hey if it works!

your getting strong too, good work!


----------



## juggernaut (May 1, 2011)

40 pushups? NICE!


----------



## angelo212 (May 1, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 1, 2011)

*5/1/2011*

*Squats*
*Yes squats, even after whining last week about knee pain.... knees felt fine.  I think I tend to drop in the hole too fast and bounce back up.  Plus last week doing leg press after may not have been a good idea.  Focused on a slow descent, very slight pause and drive up.*
*warm up*
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 7

*Leg Extensions*
100 x 12
145 x 12
205 x 12
235 x 13

*Leg Curls (Seated)*
70 x 20
100 x 20 
100 x 20

*Seated Calf Raise*
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 13


----------



## davegmb (May 1, 2011)

looks a nice workout to me


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/1/2011*
> 
> *Squats*
> *Yes squats, even after whining last week about knee pain.... knees felt fine.  I think I tend to drop in the hole too fast and bounce back up.  Plus last week doing leg press after may not have been a good idea.  Focused on a slow descent, very slight pause and drive up.*
> ...



Bouncing with a lot of weight can't be good for the knees, especially when they're as old as ours.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/1/2011*
> 
> *Squats*
> *Yes squats, even after whining last week about knee pain.... knees felt fine.  I think I tend to drop in the hole too fast and bounce back up.  Plus last week doing leg press after may not have been a good idea.  Focused on a slow descent, very slight pause and drive up.*
> ...


Damn man, you beasted those squats. I got two good knees and I'm not sure i can hit 265x7. Going nice and slow is probably the way to go, hope youre feeling those squats in the legs and not the knees today.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a great leg workout. 

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2011)

davegmb said:


> looks a nice workout to me


Thanks Dave



Triple Threat said:


> Bouncing with a lot of weight can't be good for the knees, especially when they're as old as ours.


True dat



ihateschoolmt said:


> Damn man, you beasted those squats. I got two good knees and I'm not sure i can hit 265x7. Going nice and slow is probably the way to go, hope youre feeling those squats in the legs and not the knees today.


I iced the knees afterwards, so I'm sure that helped.  Felt it some, but mainly quad soreness 



omerta2010 said:


> Looks like a great leg workout.
> 
> Hope you had a great weekend.


Great weekend!  Hope you did too.  Nice running Shelby in the warmer weather


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2011)

*5/3/2011*

*Standing Military*
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 6
155 x 5
135 x 9

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 12
20's x 12
20's x 10

*Wide Pullups*
bw x 10
bw x 9
bw x 7

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
55 x 10
40 x 12
40 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2011)

Rock on !!  Nice MPs


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Rock on !! Nice MPs


 I didn't have a chance to comment, but your trap deads are just incredible as always.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2011)

Just realized.... SOME of my friends used to called me MR CARDIO.  No one has noticed I haven't done cardio since April 4th.... the day I started my new job, LOL.  I went from an abundance of time on my hands, to almost NO time on my hands.... Gotta start doing cardio again....


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

Mil's are getting up there again. Great job.

And kinda figured you were getting you cardio in other more fun ways.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2011)

do you squat oly style or more powerlifter?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Mil's are getting up there again. Great job.
> 
> And kinda figured you were getting you cardio in other more fun ways.


LOL. Actually my girl just had surgery, she is doing fine, but no 'cardio' for 4 weeks. Feels good pressing again.



PreMier said:


> do you squat oly style or more powerlifter?


PL all the way . I guess I miss used the term in the hole, haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

Wish the GF a get well soon 

Isn't it funny how having a job get so in the way of the gym and internet time.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> SOME of my friends used to called me MR CARDIO.  No one has noticed I haven't done cardio since April 4th.... the day I started my new job, LOL.  ...



Speaking of which, how is the new job going?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Wish the GF a get well soon
> 
> Isn't it funny how having a job get so in the way of the gym and internet time.


Thanks O.  Yeah funny how that works 



Triple Threat said:


> Speaking of which, how is the new job going?


New job is going GREAT!  Love it so far.  So much better then the last place and it pays better.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2011)

*5/5/2011*

*RDL's*
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
275 x 6
315 x 6

*Leg Extensions*
100 x 15
175 x 15
220 x 15

*Lying Tri Ext*
65 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
Haven't used an EZ curl bar for a long time.  Nice change

*Pushdowns*
50 x 15
70 x 12
85 x 13

*Face Pulls*
100 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15

33 minutes


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2011)

nice deads jd!


----------



## davegmb (May 5, 2011)

^^^ what he said


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

I argee 315 RDL is crazy. You're gonna being regular DLing like 500 soon at this pace haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 5, 2011)

Killer RDL's


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/5/2011*
> 
> *RDL's*
> 185 x 6
> ...



I think it's safe to say there's nothing wrong with your lower back.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2011)

JD!
Bit late...but yeah! nice mil presses! Just took your advice I believe...and did those today...man, I still suck at those.  95lbs...wahoo....yeah....and on last set..my legs were kinda shaking..thinking...was my core maybe not strong enough? 

oi.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2011)

PreMier said:


> nice deads jd!


 


davegmb said:


> ^^^ what he said


 


ihateschoolmt said:


> I argee 315 RDL is crazy. You're gonna being regular DLing like 500 soon at this pace haha.


 


omerta2010 said:


> Killer RDL's


 


Triple Threat said:


> I think it's safe to say there's nothing wrong with your lower back.


 
Judging by these responses, makes me think I'm not doing them right! Especially cuz my deads suck.  I start off a squat rack, wrapped, do a shoulder shrug, step back, then unlock my knees and descend to about 3-4 inches off the floor, pull up and finish with my shoulders back.  Rinse and repeat.  Right or wrong, I feel it big time


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Judging by these responses, makes me think I'm not doing them right! Especially cuz my deads suck.  I start off a squat rack, wrapped, do a shoulder shrug, step back, then unlock my knees and descend to about 3-4 inches off the floor, pull up and finish with my shoulders back.  Rinse and repeat.  Right or wrong, I feel it big time



If they look like this, you're doing them right.

RDL


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 7, 2011)

That's the right way to do them. You deadlifted 405 the other day right? If you watch power lifters on youtube you will notice that the short guys usually do sumo style and the taller guys almost straight leg their max pulls sometimes. You are over 6 feet right? You are probably stronger in that ROM too.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 7, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> If they look like this, you're doing them right.
> 
> RDL


Lol damn that guy is using 25's AND standing on a step AND touching the floor. That was kind of a deficit Romanian DL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2011)

*5/7/2011*

*BB Decline Press*
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 9
The decline angle is so much better for my RC tendonitis. Feels so good to bench again, even if it is only decline

*DB Incline Press*
50's x 10
65's x 10
80's x 13

*Push Ups*
bw x 50
bw x 42

*BB Curls*
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 10

*Weighted Ab Crunch Mac*
95 x 15
125 x 12
155 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> If they look like this, you're doing them right.
> 
> RDL


I'm corn...fused.  That link is to a SLDL, way different.  Yet IHS mentions a guy with 25's????



ihateschoolmt said:


> Lol damn that guy is using 25's AND standing on a step AND touching the floor. That was kind of a deficit Romanian DL.


 




ihateschoolmt said:


> That's the right way to do them. You deadlifted 405 the other day right? If you watch power lifters on youtube you will notice that the short guys usually do sumo style and the taller guys almost straight leg their max pulls sometimes. You are over 6 feet right? You are probably stronger in that ROM too.


Thanks IHS.  I'm just under 6 foot....


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm corn...fused.  That link is to a SLDL, way different.  Yet IHS mentions a guy with 25's????


Oh I didn't notice that. Ya that's not the same as a RDL. I meant he is using 25 pound plates so he can go lower than with 45's. I was just saying he is going way lower than a normal RDL but that's not what he was doing so nevermind.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm corn...fused.  That link is to a SLDL, way different.  Yet IHS mentions a guy with 25's????
> ...



Yep, I put in the wrong link.  Sorry about that.

RDL


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

I suspect your doing them correctly JD as your a strong guy, i cant go too heavy on them say not much more over 220lbs as i like to use a double overheand grip for RDL's. If i use a mixed grip lifting a heavier weight, the mixed grip seems to mess with the exercise a bit, so prefer sticking with double overhand and lighter weight really feeling the stretch as i do it.


----------



## x~factor (May 8, 2011)

To this day I still see no difference between SLDL and RDL, how they both work the muscles. Is there a difference?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Oh I didn't notice that. Ya that's not the same as a RDL. I meant he is using 25 pound plates so he can go lower than with 45's. I was just saying he is going way lower than a normal RDL but that's not what he was doing so nevermind.


I understood that .  Yeah, I don't go that low



Triple Threat said:


> Yep, I put in the wrong link. Sorry about that.
> 
> RDL


Captain Deadlift is excused 



davegmb said:


> I suspect your doing them correctly JD as your a strong guy, i cant go too heavy on them say not much more over 220lbs as i like to use a double overheand grip for RDL's. If i use a mixed grip lifting a heavier weight, the mixed grip seems to mess with the exercise a bit, so prefer sticking with double overhand and lighter weight really feeling the stretch as i do it.


After seeing the link, I am doing them correctly just not as low.  Hope you don't think the lesser of me, but I use straps, lol. 



x~factor said:


> To this day I still see no difference between SLDL and RDL, how they both work the muscles. Is there a difference?


SLDL stresses the hammies way more.... Love both.  Will cycle in SLDLs later.  Many people think SLDL and RDL are the same.  Not so.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2011)

*5/8/2011*

*Mother's Day*
Lost my wonderful Mom just over 3 years ago... MOM, I LOVE YOU! THINK OF YOU ALWAYS <3

*Squats*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
245 x 10

*Hack Squats*
135 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Leg Curls*
65 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 12
Different lc machine

*Standing Calf Raise*
100 x 12
100 x 12
150 x 10


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> SLDL stresses the hammies way more.... Love both.  Will cycle in SLDLs later.  Many people think SLDL and RDL are the same.  Not so.



It's hard to tell from the 2 videos, but it appears the legs are bent slightly for RDLs and not when doing SLDLs.  I prefer RDLs to keep the lower back stress to a minimum.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

Must be a tough day for you JD, but hope its gone okay


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> After seeing the link, I am doing them correctly just not as low. Hope you don't think the lesser of me, but I use straps, lol.


 
Me to.  no offense to people who don't agree with straps, but I don't see how anybody can expect your the muscles in your fingers an forearms to not fatigue before your back.  Of course that's just my opinion of course. As I use them on back day, and the SLDL/RDL's.

Found a fairly good link comparing the SLDL and RDL's:
Romanian Deadlift vs. Stiff Legged Deadlift | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2011)

Hope all is well JD. Lost my mom in law a few years ago, and it isnt the same.


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Me to.  no offense to people who don't agree with straps, but I don't see how anybody can expect your the muscles in your fingers an forearms to not fatigue before your back.  Of course that's just my opinion of course. As I use them on back day, and the SLDL/RDL's.
> 
> Found a fairly good link comparing the SLDL and RDL's:
> Romanian Deadlift vs. Stiff Legged Deadlift | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald



I cant use straps. I tried but just dont like them. I also developed a nice grip for stone loading because of that. 
And that's a damn good article. Lyle knows his shit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Must be a tough day for you JD, but hope its gone okay


Yes, I was ok.  Since her ashes are in England I have flowers put on her resting sight on Mothering Day in the UK, as you know that was on April 3rd this year.

My workout partner mentioned he was taking his Mom out to a nice restaurant.  Sort of got to me.



omerta2010 said:


> Found a fairly good link comparing the SLDL and RDL's:
> Romanian Deadlift vs. Stiff Legged Deadlift | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald


Great link.  I am definitely doing them correctly, and that is also how I do SLDLs, which I haven't done in too long



juggernaut said:


> Hope all is well JD. Lost my mom in law a few years ago, and it isnt the same.


Thanks Chris, I appreciate that.



juggernaut said:


> I cant use straps. I tried but just dont like them. I also developed a nice grip for stone loading because of that.
> And that's a damn good article. Lyle knows his shit.


Lyle does know his shit....


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Me to.  no offense to people who don't agree with straps, but I don't see how anybody can expect your the muscles in your fingers an forearms to not fatigue before your back.  Of course that's just my opinion of course. As I use them on back day, and the SLDL/RDL's.
> 
> Found a fairly good link comparing the SLDL and RDL's:
> Romanian Deadlift vs. Stiff Legged Deadlift | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald



just depends. you'll adapt, if you stop using them.. it'll take some time though. i like to not use them because it builds my forearms.


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

I think the RDL were good too jersey and i cna find in can nearly match or beat my regular deads with RDLs. 

But i agree with the strap sentiment, you gotta use them when going HEAVAY Omerta


----------



## x~factor (May 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Found a fairly good link comparing the SLDL and RDL's:
> Romanian Deadlift vs. Stiff Legged Deadlift | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald



I had no idea stiff leg dead lift literally mean STIFF LEG. WTF, who is THAT flexible?!?!


----------



## trapzilla (May 10, 2011)

I always thought you need to keep your knees unlcocked otherwise you place your self at risk.

And romanians travel closer to the body than stiff legs as far as i'm aware too


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2011)

*5/10/2011*

*Seated Military*
warm up
115 x 8
135 x 13
155 x 7
Don't ask, just went ape shit on the 135 set.

*Side Lateral Raises*
20's x 15
20's x 13
20's x 12
Shoulder injury feeling much better. 

*Wide Pullups*
bw x 11
bw x 9
bw x 8

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12


DUDES!!!! Now the latest. I was doing one arm lying DB extensions about two weeks ago and felt a cramp in my right tricep. It was like it contracted, and stayed that way. Didn't hurt, just felt weird. So last week I wasdoing lying tri extensions with an EZ curl bar, and it sort of hurt, but I did a few sets. Four days later.... this is what my arm looked like. It looks even worse now, but it looks to run it's course. WTF?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2011)

Did you break some blood vessels?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

Damn you went nuts on the mil's. 

WTF did you do to your arm,  I can see it's healing but I'm hoping it didn't hurt as bad as it looks.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2011)

damn, that looks wicked.


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2011)

That is one big ugly bruise haha, sometimes these things happen though. 

What accessory exercise can you use to improve your military press, mine is still down in the 110lbs and under zone for reps. I supose it doesnt help i do it after bench press?!


----------



## juggernaut (May 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> DUDES!!!! Now the latest. I was doing one arm lying DB extensions about two weeks ago and felt a cramp in my right tricep. It was like it contracted, and stayed that way. Didn't hurt, just felt weird. So last week I wasdoing lying tri extensions with an EZ curl bar, and it sort of hurt, but I did a few sets. Four days later.... this is what my arm looked like. It looks even worse now, but it looks to run it's course. WTF?



Broken blood vessel. Ice and heat.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What accessory exercise can you use to improve your military press, mine is still down in the 110lbs and under zone for reps. I supose it doesnt help i do it after bench press?!


 
I find a workout partner with a cattle prod works pretty good.

**bzzz** **bzzzz** **bzzz**  


Mine got sort of stuck on the 5/3/1 until I added in the cable overhead extensions, then they started to increase again. Just my $.02


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Did you break some blood vessels?


 


omerta2010 said:


> WTF did you do to your arm, I can see it's healing but I'm hoping it didn't hurt as bad as it looks.


 
I'm asking you guys! It hardly hurt at all, that's the odd part. Years ago, I knew a 400+ bench presser and one day he showed up at the gym with almost the exact same ugly mess. I asked him wth happened and he just shrugged his shoulders and said 'I dunno, musta tore sumthing'. 




PreMier said:


> damn, that looks wicked.


 


davegmb said:


> That is one big ugly bruise haha, sometimes these things happen though.
> 
> What accessory exercise can you use to improve your military press, mine is still down in the 110lbs and under zone for reps. I supose it doesnt help i do it after bench press?!


If you want to improve your military, then you need to focus on it. Doing them after bench is not a bad thing depending on your workout goals, but when shooting for improving your mils, after bench is like the worst absolute time. 5/3/1 is great for improving that lift. Just keep the max that you use to figure percentages 5kgs-10kgs or so below your real 'max', which is what Wendler dictates. It creates a building effect each week until the dreaded de-load week, then you add weight to the bar and repeat.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> If you want to improve your military, then you need to focus on it. Doing them after bench is not a bad thing depending on your workout goals, but when shooting for improving your mils, after bench is like the worst absolute time. 5/3/1 is great for improving that lift. Just keep the max that you use to figure percentages 5kgs-10kgs or so below your real 'max', which is what Wendler dictates. It creates a building effect each week until the dreaded de-load week, then you add weight to the bar and repeat.


 
I still like my idea better. Plus we need a video to prove it did it.  

Stuff like your arm and not really knowing reminds me of college, woke up one morning with my whole bicep like that.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2011)

so...are you the cattle prooder...or cattle prodee?
Cause...one's perspective is WAY different from the other.

Doing ok JD?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

Awwee burner, nothing kicks starts your heart in the morning like a couple hundred volts. 

How's the arm lookin big guy?


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> If you want to improve your military, then you need to focus on it. Doing them after bench is not a bad thing depending on your workout goals, but when shooting for improving your mils, after bench is like the worst absolute time. 5/3/1 is great for improving that lift. .



Precisely. I did just that with 531 and managed a 205 military for 2 reps. One of the greatest days of my training career and it was done in front of my son.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Stuff like your arm and not really knowing reminds me of college, woke up one morning with my whole bicep like that.


I'm guessing rough sex 



Burner02 said:


> so...are you the cattle prooder...or cattle prodee?
> Cause...one's perspective is WAY different from the other.
> 
> Doing ok JD?


Doing GREAT Mikey!



omerta2010 said:


> How's the arm lookin big guy?


It got worse looking then that pic, but now it looks way better!



juggernaut said:


> Precisely. I did just that with 531 and managed a 205 military for 2 reps. One of the greatest days of my training career and it was done in front of my son.


 Nice!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 12, 2011)

*5/12/2011*

*BB Decline Press*
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6
Baby steps. 

*HS Incline Press*
100 x 12
150 x 12
190 x 12
240 x 12
This was always my fav go to chest movement if I had a injury, and my fav machine out there. But the RC tendonitis was one that got really inflamed with this machine. Felt good tonight, although I feel some tenderness now.... not bad though

*Push Ups*
43
39

*Weighted Ab Crunches*
90 x 15
125 x 12
155 x 10


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2011)

How's the bowel movement going?


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2011)




----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> How's the bowel movement going?


 


PreMier said:


>


I need to get a bigger toilet, heh.... success!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2011)

*5/15/2011*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 2
350 x 1
385 x 1
425 x 1 miss

*One Arm DB Rows* 
80 x 8/8
*100 x 14/15 PR*

*Bench Press*
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
Very pumped about this simple session.  Shoulder felt good, and this morning... no pain!  Going to stick with declines for a while....

*Rear Delt Mac*
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 16, 2011)

How's the arm??  That bruise looked nasty.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

Nice workout JD, on the one arm rows, i dont know if your like me but i dont use straps and after doing deads my grip starts to let me down a bit. Read an article recently by John Meadows over at T Nation though which was advocating dead stop rows ie put the DB down on the floor after every rep almost like your doing singles. He claimed it was great for back development and took the momentum out of it.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Nice deads. 

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2011)

Taking some time off??


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)




----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2011)

Still alive and well.  Just been too busy to post on IM.  Workouts going well.... job going well..... relationship going real well.


----------



## davegmb (May 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still alive and well. Just been too busy to post on IM. Workouts going well.... job going well..... relationship going real well.


 

Great news, pleased for you JD


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Just been too busy to post on IM.  Workouts going well.... job going well..... relationship going real well.



You're excused.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 27, 2011)

Shoulder had been almost back to normal.... then yesterday I was doing a first rep with 135 and felt something pop.  FUCK! Now I'm back to where I started, maybe worse.  I'm taking 3-4 weeks off.  Fuck it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2011)

That Sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep your head up


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

Between your shoulder, and my back acting up I'm thinking a long vacation is in order.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the shoulder JD.  Can you still work legs?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2011)

or...his new GF is keeping him tied to her bed and wearing him out...we can only hope.

JD!
What's crackin' brotha!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Between your shoulder, and my back acting up I'm thinking a long vacation is in order.


 


Triple Threat said:


> Sorry to hear about the shoulder JD. Can you still work legs?


 
Definitely taking some time off, 4 weeks or so.  I'm down to 184 lbs and lean as hell.  I re-introduced carbs and I'm still dropping weight.  Need to increase my calories.



Burner02 said:


> or...his new GF is keeping him tied to her bed and wearing him out...we can only hope.


 
You just don't know how close you are with that statement !!!  But mostly in my bed.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dude your college football team is a wreck. Hope they don't get suspended from bowl games and scholarships like USC did.

Sounds like things are going good for ya.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2011)

JD, how are you introducing carbs into the diet again?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

JD says "why hello there bread" and eats it. 

JD, hope things are going great for you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

fuuuuck you O.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey JD!  Wat up!  I'm back, I think.  lol  Miss you.  Hope all is going well!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2011)

...and he's gone...again....he IS getting old....maybe forgot how to log in?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2011)

He's injured......again.............. but he's due to return  about now


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 18, 2011)

Caught up with JD the other day. He's still battling the shoulder issues .


And is keeping really busy with the new job and gf.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 22, 2011)

Caught up with JD the other day and he wanted me to give everybody an update on his shoulder.
He got an MRI and found out he has: Torn Rotator Cuff, and Torn Labrum

He was busy so we didn't talk that much but looks like he's going to be needing surgery.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey buddy!  I guess I'm gonna have to catch you on FB!  Missing you in here!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds grim about JD's shoulder i will have to message him on FB


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn that sucks!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 25, 2011)

Any time you use "tear" and a body part in the same sentence, it usually isn't good.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2011)

UPDATE

I haven't touched a weight for 3 months due to continued shoulder discomfort.  An MRI showed two tears in the shoulder, and after consultation with a top notch shoulder specialist it was determined that surgery is my best option.  Normally they take a conservative approach but in this case surgery is basically my only option.

So this coming Wednesday I am having arthroscopic surgery to repair a full thickness rotator cuff tear and clean up damage to the labrum.  What's scary is that in about 20% of cases the rotator cuff does not heal.... My surgeon said I was "highly likely" to have a full recovery however, and I can be back to my routine in about 6 months.  He said it helps that I have excellent muscle mass, and all the other tendons are in good condition.  But it is going to be a slow process.

Wish me luck!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck jd, excellent muscle mass hey! Are you sure he was hitting on you haha


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Are you sure he was hitting on you haha


 You know the saying: If you go into the doc's and get a prostate exam...and feel BOTH doc's hands on yoru shoulders....you need to worry.


JD! That's good news! Get that fixed up and you'll be back at it in no time!
How's the GF? Y'all can play doctor....she can give you spnge baths...this could be a good thing...
Be well, brotha!


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2011)

^ LOL at the exam quote.

Hope everything goes good JD!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 22, 2011)

Good luck Jersey!!  

You'll be back at it in no-time


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2011)

all the best pops


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Wishing you the best with your surgery!  I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I haven't touched a weight for 3 months due to continued shoulder discomfort.  An MRI showed two tears in the shoulder, and after consultation with a top notch shoulder specialist it was determined that surgery is my best option.  Normally they take a conservative approach but in this case surgery is basically my only option.
> 
> ...



Hope it went well! Wishing you a full and speedy recovery (with emphasis on FULL)!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2011)

Surgery went very well..... Doing PT now..... About another 3-4 months before I can get in the weight room.  

My love football.... my college team imploded.... but had a huge win against Wisconsin (OHIO STATE)..... My PRO team (EAGLES) who have sucked so far this year had a HUGE win against the Cowgirls.... life is good.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Surgery went very well..... Doing PT now..... About another 3-4 months before I can get in the weight room.
> 
> My love football.... my college team imploded.... but had a huge win against Wisconsin (OHIO STATE)..... My PRO team (EAGLES) who have sucked so far this year had a HUGE win against the Cowgirls.... life is good.



Good to hear you are on the road to recovery. Listen to your PT and doctor now!! Best of luck JD.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Surgery went very well..... Doing PT now..... About another 3-4 months before I can get in the weight room.
> 
> My love football.... my college team imploded.... but had a huge win against Wisconsin (OHIO STATE)..... My PRO team (EAGLES) who have sucked so far this year had a HUGE win against the Cowgirls.... life is good.



Glad to hear PT is going well, and your welcome for us giving you Namdi 

Eagles are looking strong and they have a good schedule to be able to still win the East.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad to hear your doing well


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2011)

yo!
WASSUP, homie!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2011)

Glad to hear the surgery went well! I'm sure you'll recover nicely. My dad, and best friend have had it done. PT is painful but they are back to themselves


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Jersey......It's that time of year again......I hope my team can end the drought after 7 years............................

How are you feeling?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Glad to hear PT is going well, and your welcome for us giving you Namdi
> 
> Sorry but he sucks..... If he could play in one on one coverage, not zone! Sorry, venting.  Eagles suck and there is too much broken.





davegmb said:


> Glad to hear your doing well


Thanks Dave!  How are you doing?



Burner02 said:


> yo!
> WASSUP, homie!


Talk about HOMIE!!!! How are you mister?



PreMier said:


> Glad to hear the surgery went well! I'm sure you'll recover nicely. My dad, and best friend have had it done. PT is painful but they are back to themselves


 Glad to hear that Jake. I was fortunate to have a great surgeon, in fact if anybody needs shoulder surgery PM me!



yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Jersey......It's that time of year again......I hope my team can end the drought after 7 years............................
> 
> How are you feeling?


Sorry for the lack of response..... Damn, you kicked our ass, and it was about time!  Great game, really.  Hmmmm, Urban Meyer.... never liked him, but I have a smile on my face right now.....


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

hahah yeah the eagles need some help this year. 

I can't beleive they keep playing a wide receiver that's afraid to catch the ball.  

I think he's making Randy Moss's "I play when I want to play" attitude look tame becaue at least he admitted he was slacking.

How's the rehab going?


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

So glad to hear surgery went well!  Best of luck with PT.  As dedicated as you are, I bet that will go pretty quick for you.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> hahah yeah the eagles need some help this year.
> 
> I can't beleive they keep playing a wide receiver that's afraid to catch the ball.
> 
> ...


It's a catch 22 situation with Desean. He's been in the league for 3 years now, and a two time Pro Bowl selection.... yet the Eagles are only paying him the league minimum.  Last summer they picked up all these free agents paying them millions of dollars each, including giving Vick *100 million,* but no new contract for Desean.  Most thought he would hold out until he got a new contract, but he was the good soldier and came to training camp since they promised they would discuss a new contract.  They did not.... and to add insult to injury they keep running him in plays across the middle asking him to lay out.  He is not a big guy, 170 lbs at best and suffered two concussions last year. In other words if he gets another concussion, or a serious injury he is screwed. Not that I agree with it but he is basically telling Andy Reid "let's see you go across the middle fat boy!".  I think he is trying to stay healthy and say screw you to the Eagles front office so they will trade him. He is probably hurting himself, but I see the point.

Rehab is going great. Saw the surgeon last week and he said "it's a home run".  My range of motion is close to 100% which is fantastic considering it's only 3-1/2 months from surgery.  I think he is going to give me the green light to start training again at the 5 month mark, normally it's given at 6 months.  I have been doing bands, kettle ball work, leg work, rowing, pulldowns, and just started doing some push ups (4 sets of 5 to start).


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 9, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> So glad to hear surgery went well!  Best of luck with PT.  As dedicated as you are, I bet that will go pretty quick for you.


Thanks Tracy.  While off I lost around 8 lbs of lean mass and gained about 12 lbs of fat, but I'm in a good place.  I'm 197 lbs at 12%-13% body fat, so with a good diet and weight training again, I think I can get into shape fairly fast.

***EDIT***
I just read the news!  Congratulations on getting your PRO CARD Tracy, wow!!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks Tracy. While off I lost around 8 lbs of lean mass and gained about 12 lbs of fat, but I'm in a good place. I'm 197 lbs at 12%-13% body fat, so with a good diet and weight training again, I think I can get into shape fairly fast.
> 
> ***EDIT***
> I just read the news! Congratulations on getting your PRO CARD Tracy, wow!!


 
Morning!  Yes, muscle memory is awesome.  Your body will bounce back once you're back consistent and remember...nutrition is just as important.  Make sure to get in your balanced 5-7 meals daily and adjust as you go along.  

Thank you!  Still hasn't sunk in yet.  Maybe when I'm standing on stage at my first Pro stage, it will hit me and I will start bawling.  lmao


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2011)

JD! 
Good to see ya back!
How's things? How's life?
All in the Chistmassy spirit?

glad all things worked out and back on track for ya!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

hahaha...I'm back in and where are you mister?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2011)

Let's see some workouts in here


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats on the progress. 

I guess I hate all NFL players who sign contracts, and then start complaining and don't play them out.  When if they played it out they'd be free agents and that's there chance to make a big payday based on there play. 

Jackson would have been better off sitting out, showing this attitude is probably going to make alot of teams think twice, or limit the length of offers like they started doing with TO. He was at a point nobody would offer more than 2 yrs because after that point he'd always start pulling his BS and causing issues historically.

How's Shelby?  We need to catch up one of these days.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2011)

yellowmoomba said:


> Let's see some workouts in here


Not until I get back to doing 'real' workouts. All in good time.



omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the progress.
> 
> I guess I hate all NFL players who sign contracts, and then start complaining and don't play them out.  When if they played it out they'd be free agents and that's there chance to make a big payday based on there play.
> 
> ...



I agree, in hindsight he should have sat out.  At the time everyone was patting him on the back for returning....

All I can say is if the Raiders can get him.... TAKE HIM! The dude is not an Owens or Rice type receiver, but he is crazy fast... electrifying is the word.

Shelby is doing great!  How is Chloe? If you see me on FB send me a chat!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> JD!
> Good to see ya back!
> How's things? How's life?
> All in the Chistmassy spirit?
> ...


Hey Mikey!! I'm not exactly back...... but close. Things are never better.... You coming home for Christmas?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 11, 2011)

We aren't going to afford him, we're coming up on having to give bush and mcfadden some $$. 

I'm starting to wonder about mcfadden since he's never played a full year yet, when he plays he's awesome, but we can never get a full year out of him.

At least your guys had a better weekend than ours. This game is plain sad


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2012)

It's been a month......Are you lifting "real weights" (as you called them) yet ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> It's been a month......Are you lifting "real weights" (as you called them) yet ?


Wow, talk about ironic.... I had my last appt with the surgeon this morning, you must have ESP!  Everything looks really good, so he is officially discharging me and ending PT.  I am now cleared to lift, but with the goal of *being 100% 6 months from now*.

Recovering from a full tear of the rotator cuff is a year long process, and it is way better to err on the side of caution.  At the moment I am doing 3 sets of 10 pushups, 3 x 10 sets of pulldowns with 70 lbs, 3 x 10 sets of low rows with 70 lbs, 3 x 12 sets of floor presses with 22 lb kettlebells/ea arm, etc....

I will be stepping it up from here, but very gradually.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow, talk about ironic.... I had my last appt with the surgeon this morning, you must have ESP!  Everything looks really good, so he is officially discharging me and ending PT.  I am now cleared to lift, but with the goal of *being 100% 6 months from now*.
> 
> Recovering from a full tear of the rotator cuff is a year long process, and it is way better to err on the side of caution.  At the moment I am doing 3 sets of 10 pushups, 3 x 10 sets of pulldowns with 70 lbs, 3 x 10 sets of low rows with 70 lbs, 3 x 12 sets of floor presses with 22 lb kettlebells/ea arm, etc....
> 
> I will be stepping it up from here, but very gradually.



  Good news!!    You'll be back in the groove by summer.  It will go by faster than you think


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good news!!    You'll be back in the groove by summer.  It will go by faster than you think



Yes, I'm excited!! Just feels good getting back to more standard exercises.  Not worried about weight at all.  Using very strict form is the name of the game for me going forward now


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

awesome news. 

I need to order you some pink dumbbells. 

Hope you had a great christmas and new years.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2012)

JD, congrats on the good news. Take it slow and start too light. You'll be a happy camper. Remember it isnt just a bunch of workouts strung together-it's a lifelong process.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 13, 2012)

Great news to start the year!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> awesome news.
> 
> I need to order you some pink dumbbells.
> 
> Hope you had a great christmas and new years.


Dude!  Cut me some slack.... I'm up to the blue dumbbells 

Holidays were good. Hope you had a good one too!



juggernaut said:


> JD, congrats on the good news. Take it slow and start too light. You'll be a happy camper. Remember it isnt just a bunch of workouts strung together-it's a lifelong process.


Don't worry big guy.... I know.  I was lucky to have a great surgeon and also a really good physical therapist who is also into strength training. Drilled into my head "erring on the side of caution is way better then the alternative".  Right now everything is a gradual tune up for 6 months.



Triple Threat said:


> Great news to start the year!


Amen.... How have you been TT?!  Still working out? I bet you are still strong as an ox


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2012)

Hmmm.... I wasn't going to post 'workouts' for now, but I can see my old friends still support me and I REALLY appreciate that!

Every rep has a slow negative with a pause before contraction

*1/13/2012*
*
Warm Up*
Foam roller - 5 minutes
Rotator cuff stretching 
Kettlebell work - internal and external rotations
Side lateral band (surgical shoulder only) - 3 x 10

*DB Bench Press* (one arm at a time)
10 x 12R/35 x 12L
10 x 12R/35 X 12L
10 x 12R/35 X 12L

*HS Incline* 
20 x 12R/55 x 12L
20 x 12R/55 x 12L
20 x 12R/55 x 12L

*Lat Pulldowns*
55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x 12
*
Low Pulley Rows*
55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x 12
*
Floor Presses*
25's x 12
25's x 12
25's x 12

*Gravity PullUps*
-130 x 10
-130 x 10
-130 x 10

*HIIT Cardio*
25 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 14, 2012)

Atta boy!!   Back at it!!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 14, 2012)

Agreed. Good to see you back! Nice and slow progression gets you back in no time.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2012)

nice!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 15, 2012)

*1/14/2012

**LISS Cardio
*55 minutes*

Watch NFL playoffs
*How about them 49'ers!*

Tebowing is done until next year
*I love the kid, but this is funny!




YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 15, 2012)

*1/15/2012

Warm Up*
Foam roller - 5 minutes
Rotator cuff stretching 
Kettlebell work - internal and external rotations
Side lateral band (surgical shoulder only) - 3 x 10

*DB Standing Press* (one arm at a time)
10R/35L x 10
10R/35L x 10
10R/35L x 10

*HS Shoulder Press*  (one arm at a time)
20R/55L x 10 
20R/55L x 10
20R/55L x 10

*Rear Lat Machine* (one arm at a time)
25R/55L X 15
25R/55L X 15
*
Farmers Walk*
50's for 50 seconds
60's for 50 seconds
60's for 50 seconds

*Deadlifts*
bar x 10
115 x 10
135 x 8
135 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2012)

Someone else is doing Farmer's Walk  !!

How ya feelin'?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 16, 2012)

glad your back at it.


----------



## katt (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey ya Jersey!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 16, 2012)

FWs are a great indirect shoulder killer. Nice job.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Someone else is doing Farmer's Walk  !!





juggernaut said:


> FWs are a great indirect shoulder killer. Nice job.


The PT I mentioned told me 'believe it or not' farmers walks are probably the best exercise I can do for rehabbing my shoulder.  Have my last session with him tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey ya Jersey!


Hiya Katt..... great to see you and Ben still on here! 



omerta2010 said:


> glad your back at it.


Would you expect anything less?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2012)

*1/16/2012*

*Elliptical Machine*
Manual, level 12
25 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> The PT I mentioned told me 'believe it or not' farmers walks are probably the best exercise I can do for rehabbing my shoulder.  Have my last session with him tomorrow.



Did he say why?  Just curious, congrats on kicking ass on your PT.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

Been thinking of your situation...read this on LIVESTRONG.COM - Lose Weight & Get Fit with Diet, Nutrition & Fitness Tools | LIVESTRONG.COM 
Perhaps you'd be better using this type of training to get you stronger. Much more natural movement as well.

How To Build Farmer Muscles | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Did he say why?  Just curious, congrats on kicking ass on your PT.


Remains to be seen if I am kicking butt, lol.  His big thing is posture and keeping your shoulders down and back and 'packing' your shoulder blades.  If done correctly this takes a lot of strain off the shoulder capsule in training and also day to day activities.  Training with farmer's walks while maintaining posture is ideal for developing this. 



juggernaut said:


> Been thinking of your situation...read this on LIVESTRONG.COM - Lose Weight & Get Fit with Diet, Nutrition & Fitness Tools | LIVESTRONG.COM
> Perhaps you'd be better using this type of training to get you stronger. Much more natural movement as well.
> 
> How To Build Farmer Muscles | LIVESTRONG.COM


A friend of mine turned me on to that website a few months ago, good stuff.  I will incorporate some of this into my program.  I need to take it really slow, and not try to do too much.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> How To Build Farmer Muscles | LIVESTRONG.COM


 
Sad part is that now days the majority of the farmers should do this workout to remember what it was like.

Now most just climb in the tractor and push levers. And yes I'm speaking from personal experience, and current relatives.

JD, I like the posture reasoning. Looks like I might have to add another accessory excercise or stap it in along the way.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 17, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Sad part is that now days the majority of the farmers should do this workout to remember what it was like.
> 
> Now most just climb in the tractor and push levers. And yes I'm speaking from personal experience, and current relatives.



WTF???? 
*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to omerta2010 again.*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 17, 2012)

I realize San Francisco isn't Oakland...... but *Giants/49'ers?*  WHERE is the trash talk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> WTF????
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to omerta2010 again.*


 
that happens to me all the time because I never leave the journals and always forget to "spread" them around.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry I'm not a 49'er fan and beleive that the true Alex Smith will stand up soon. And the Giants defense is playing awesome, now Baltimore better beat Brady though, I can never forgive and forget the tuck rule game.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Sorry I'm not a 49'er fan and beleive that the true Alex Smith will stand up soon. And the Giants defense is playing awesome, now Baltimore better beat Brady though, I can never forgive and forget the tuck rule game.


Your no fun  . Not sure who I am routing for, and I agree the Giants are hot.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2012)

I've noticed the giants haven't been getting credit where it's due. I've said it before, but the media is saying the packers weren't great, or missed plays. While this is true, no media source is saying holy shit, the giants dominated! I think it's really lopsided coverage.

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I've noticed the giants haven't been getting credit where it's due. I've said it before, but the media is saying the packers weren't great, or missed plays. While this is true, no media source is saying holy shit, the giants dominated! I think it's really lopsided coverage.
> 
> Sent from my G2x
> using Taptalk


Down here on Philly sports talk radio they sure are giving credit to the Giants!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

How's things JD?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your no fun  .


 
You sound like my wife when I won't go out on sunday because it's the playoff's. 

ESPN sounds like the Giants/Niner game is pretty much split down the middle on who's going to win. 

I'm already anxious for next year with the raiders new GM things are going to get pretty intersting.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How's things JD?


Going well Dave!!! Sorry, but I need to catch up.  Was Helen's surgery successful?  How are you doing?



omerta2010 said:


> You sound like my wife when I won't go out on sunday because it's the playoff's.


Playoffs? PLAYOFFS!!! Who said any thing about PLAYOFFS!!!! 

Couldn't resist


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Playoffs? PLAYOFFS!!! Who said any thing about PLAYOFFS!!!!
> 
> Couldn't resist


 
I read that and in my head it was like pushing play on that speach, same emphasis and everything.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2012)

*1/18/2012*

*Squat*
bar x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
*
Deadlift*
bar x 10
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8

*HS Incline* (one arm at a time)
55L/10R x 10
65L/20R x 10
80L/25R x 10

*Floor Press*
25's x 10
25's x 10
25's x 10
*
Gravity PullUps*
-130 x 10
-130 x 10
-130 x 10

*Seated Low Rows*
70 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
*
HIIT Cardio*
25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I read that and in my head it was like pushing play on that speach, same emphasis and everything.


Exactly my intention!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you have any issues with your shoulder and squats?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Do you have any issues with your shoulder and squats?


So far, no.  But the bar across the back puts a stretch on the shoulder, and the deadlift has that downward pull (much like a farmers walk) , so like everything else I need to start in moderation. Using lighter weight has given me the opportunity to use much stricter form, which is a good thing


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How's things JD?


What he said!

Hiya JD!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Going well Dave!!! Sorry, but I need to catch up.  Was Helen's surgery successful?  How are you doing?



Thanks for asking. Yes the surgery went well, she can now hear about 80% maybe of what most people hear and she's even able to use the phone again now and watch the tele without subtitles!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for asking. Yes the surgery went well, she can now hear about 80% maybe of what most people hear and she's even able to use the phone again now and watch the tele without subtitles!


 Dave- did not know, but that's great news!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

Good workout plan there JD  We old dudes need to stick together  LOL


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm old... can I be a dudette?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Good workout plan there JD We old dudes need to stick together LOL


 


katt said:


> I'm old... can I be a dudette?


 
Hey can I hang with the cool kids group to?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for asking. Yes the surgery went well, she can now hear about 80% maybe of what most people hear and she's even able to use the phone again now and watch the tele without subtitles!


That's fantastic Dave!  



jagbender said:


> Good workout plan there JD  We old dudes need to stick together  LOL





katt said:


> I'm old... can I be a dudette?


Old? Maybe YOU two are old, but I prefer 'seasoned'..... yeah that's it!  The Seasoned IM Club!  . 



omerta2010 said:


> Hey can I hang with the cool kids group to?


Nope. Well you can hang out, but you can't join until you hit the big FIVE O


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2012)

*1/19/2012

LISS Cardio
*45 minutes


----------



## x~factor (Jan 19, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Good workout plan there JD  We old dudes need to stick together  LOL



I'm in!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

katt said:


> I'm old... can I be a dudette?



We need to see boobies...JK!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2012)

*1/20/2012

Standing DB Press *(one arm at a time)
5R/30L x 10
10R/35L x 10
10R/40L x 10

*One Legged Push Ups
*15
15
15
*
HS Seated Shoulder Press* (one arm at a time)
10R/50L x 10
20R/60L x 10
20R/60L x 10

*Seated Pulley Rows*
70 x 10
85 x 10
100 x 10

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

*Farmer's Walk*
60's for 30 seconds
60's for 30 seconds
60's for 30 seconds

Test..... Test.... Test
*BB Bench Press*
bar x 8
bar x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2012)

Oooooooooo...........1 legged pushups  

How do you like them?  I started them a couple weeks ago.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2012)

Me likey..... The PT had me start with pushups against a table, then a chair, then a Reebok step with 3 risers, then 1 riser, then standard pushups, and then finally one leg pushups.  The progression worked well


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Me likey..... The PT had me start with pushups against a table, then a chair, then a Reebok step with 3 risers, then 1 riser, then standard pushups, and then finally one leg pushups.  The progression worked well



Next its...............1 ARMED


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2012)

I was thinking decline


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 21, 2012)

*1/21/2012

Elliptical Machine
*27 minutes, manual, level 12
15 minute cool down


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 23, 2012)

*1/23/2012*

*Foam Roller*
5 minutes

*Band Work*
Low lateral raise
3 sets of 10

*Rotator Cuff Stretching*

*Hack Squats*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10

*Trap Bar Deadlifts*
115 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10
165 x 10

*BB Bench Press*
bar x 10
bar x 10
bar x 10

*Floor Press*
25's x 10
25's x 10
25's x 10

*HS Incline *(one arm at a time)
20R/55L x 10
30R/80L x 10
30R/80L x 10

*Gravity Pullups*
-115 x 12
-115 x 12
-115 x 12

*Farmers Walk*
55's for 50 seconds
60's for 50 seconds
60's for 50 seconds

My motto now..... EASY does it!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi JD!  Great to see again!  How was your weekend?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi JD!  Great to see again!  How was your weekend?



Holy shit that's a wide back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi JD!  Great to see again!  How was your weekend?


It's good to be back!



juggernaut said:


> Holy shit that's a wide back.


Thanks Jugs!! .... oh, you meant Tracy...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2012)

*1/24/2012*

*Foam Roller*
5 minutes

*Rotator Cuff Stretching*
Various exercises
15 minutes

*LISS Cardio*
45 minutes


----------



## jagbender (Jan 25, 2012)

Good MORNING!   What a great day!  So far!


----------



## jagbender (Jan 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/23/2012*
> 
> *Foam Roller*
> 5 minutes
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2012)

Amen to that!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Holy shit that's a wide back.


 


JerseyDevil said:


> It's good to be back!
> 
> 
> Thanks Jugs!! .... oh, you meant Tracy...


 
LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 25, 2012)

*1/25/2012*

*Foam Roller*
5 minutes

*Smith Machine Squats*
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 10
Squat rack was not available OK?  Got below parallel
*
Standing DB Press*
10's x 10
30R x 10
15's x 10
35R x 10
15's x 10
40R x 10
*
HS Shoulder Press*
20R/55L x 10
20R/65L x 10
20R/75L x 10

*Lat Pulldown*
70 x 10
70 x 10
70 x 10

*Low Pulley Rows*
70 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10

*One Legged PushUps*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 15

*Band Side Lateral Raise*
10R/10L x 10
10R/10L x 10
10R/10L x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like the rehab is going well


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like the rehab is going well


Yes it is!  I could do more, but I need to be very conservative.  Sometimes a day after a workout I have some discomfort in the shoulder.... that is the sign I am getting back into it too fast.  The last 3 workouts - no discomfort at all, which is a great sign.


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey JD - looking good in here!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Smith Machine Squats*
> 115 x 10
> 135 x 10
> 155 x 10
> ...


 
Way to be pro-active on that one.  

Other than that great looking workouts, I need to try trap bar deads if I can talk my new gym into getting a trap bar.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love to try trab bar deads  I know I could slam friggin weight


----------



## x~factor (Jan 26, 2012)

jagbender said:


> I would love to try trab bar deads  I know I could slam friggin weight



Do it!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

jagbender said:


> slam friggin weight


 
I have bumper plates now so I can. 

My goal for the year is to use them all (500lbs) on deads so I can go and tell them to buy another set.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey JD - looking good in here!


Thanks Katt!



omerta2010 said:


> Way to be pro-active on that one.
> 
> Other than that great looking workouts, I need to try trap bar deads if I can talk my new gym into getting a trap bar.


Yeah, I know how much everyone loves smith machine squats here 



jagbender said:


> I would love to try trab bar deads  I know I could slam friggin weight


I was lucky to use a gym years ago that had a trap bar, and pumped my new one just got one.  But honestly, I can't do THAT much more weight like some people.  The benefit for me is much less stress on the lower back.  I still like the good ole deadlift!



x~factor said:


> Do it!!!





omerta2010 said:


> I have bumper plates now so I can.
> 
> My goal for the year is to use them all (500lbs) on deads so I can go and tell them to buy another set.


  Maybe someday I can pull over 400 again


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

*1/26/2012*

*Elliptical Machine*
30 minutes, level 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Maybe someday I can pull over 400 again



Give it time and you'll be good as new.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2012)

JD!
good to see ya!
Shoulder's better? I still have issues w/ mine...sme deal...if it starts to feel...'pingy', I call it a day


----------



## jagbender (Jan 27, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/26/2012*
> 
> *Elliptical Machine*
> 30 minutes, level 12



Nice cardio

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Give it time and you'll be good as new.


Time is one thing I do not have on my side, just turned 56 a few weeks ago. But hey, my workouts are going to change with a different focus.  It's been close to a year since I got the fantastic results from the CKD diet (thanks Juggernaut)..... and I'm still only 193-197 lbs.  Albeit with higher fat, and a lot less muscle... Once I get the workouts going and diet in check.... I will be in a good place



Burner02 said:


> JD!
> good to see ya!
> Shoulder's better? I still have issues w/ mine...sme deal...if it starts to feel...'pingy', I call it a day


Burner!  Good to see you.  Have you ever had that MRI'ed? It sounds like you have a partial rotator cuff tear.  With a good PT program, you can probably be close to 100%.... if not you will need to have the surgery like I did.  I know a REALLY great shoulder surgeon, one of the best in the nation.  PM me for more info if interested.



jagbender said:


> Nice cardio
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Thanks Jag..... no where close to your 50 mile rides!!!!! You are the man


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2012)

*1/27/2012

Foam Roller
*5 minutes*

BB Bench Press
*55 x 10
55 x 10
55 x 10*

HS Incline (one arm at a time) 
*10R/55L x 10
20R/80L X 10
25R/90L X 10*

Floor Press
*25's x 10
25's x 10
25's x 10*

Side Lateral (band work)
*10/10
10/10
10/10*

Gravity Pullups
*-115 x 10
-115 x 10
-115 x 10 

*Farmers Walk*
65's for 50 seconds
65's for 50 seconds

*HIIT Cardio*
warm up
5 rounds
cool down
25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 28, 2012)

*1/28/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
45 minutes


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey JD!  looking good in here  !   What are gravity pull ups?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey JD!  looking good in here  !   What are gravity pull ups?


You know, the cheater ones where you use counterweight.  My gym has one that you can do dips and pullups.  I guess correct name is 'assisted' pullups.  I'm pretty sure I can do body weight pullups, but I'm only 5 months post surgery and the healing process takes about a year, so I need to be extremely careful.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you been listening to any good music recently Paul?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Have you been listening to any good music recently Paul?


You mean like Katy Perry? 

I don't live in the past, but just last night I pulled up some tracks from one of my fav old time rock albums...... Beggar's Banquet.  "Jigsaw Puzzle", "Salt Of The Earth", "Prodigal Son", and of course "Sympathy For The Devil", my favorites


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2012)

*1/29/2012

Foam Roller
*5 minutes*

Squat
*warm up
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8

*Deadlift*
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8

*Pushups*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 20

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
*
One Arm Pulley Rows*
35R/35L X 12
35R/35L X 12
35R/35L X 12
*
One Arm Tri Ext*
10R x 15/20L x 15
10R x 15/20L x 15

*Preacher Curl Mach*
20R/40L x 15
20R/40L x 15
20R/40L x 15


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You mean like Katy Perry?


 
I don't think he meant your pretend GF 

Workouts are looking great and consistent. Great job.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 30, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *1/29/2012*
> 
> *Foam Roller*
> 5 minutes
> ...


 
nice solid workout!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice FB workout


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

*1/30/2012*

*Foam roller*
5 minutes

*Maintenance rotator cuff stretching*
6 PT prescribed stretches

*Resistance band side laterals*
3 x 10/10

*Rear Delt machine*
25R/40L x 15
25R/40L x 15

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine
30 minutes, level 13


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Workouts are looking great and consistent. Great job.


I don't need to pretend... I have an awesome gf.
Workouts are going well for sure, thanks O!



jagbender said:


> nice solid workout!





yellowmoomba said:


> Nice FB workout


It's going to be full body for awhile..... and I'm liking it. Thanks guys!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2012)

*1/31/2012*

Normally would do weights today, but donated blood to the Red Cross
*
LISS Cardio*
50 minutes


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey JD - how's things in general?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

I've never donated, they never have them around our work.


----------



## katt (Jan 31, 2012)

don't feel bad, I've never donated either      I take that back... WAY back when,, I tried but they said I didn't weigh enough.   Imagine that...LMAO


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2012)

katt said:


> Hey JD - how's things in general?


Having some struggles, but don't we all?  Feels great back in the gym, and my ego is in check.... I'm benching 55 lbs right now, and I'm sure the young'uns see this 56 year old and think, it's great he is lifting.... not knowing I will hang or exceed most of them in the next 6 months or so!  



omerta2010 said:


> I've never donated, they never have them around our work.


Oh I bet there is....... The Red Cross has blood drives on almost a daily basis.  For every pint you give, you save on the average of 3 lives.



katt said:


> don't feel bad, I've never donated either      I take that back... WAY back when,, I tried but they said I didn't weigh enough.   Imagine that...LMAO


!!!! You were under 110 lbs!  You added a bunch of muscle since then!!!!! Great job Katt


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

JD
you'll be benching 200 in no time!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Having some struggles, but don't we all? Feels great back in the gym, and my ego is in check.... I'm benching 55 lbs right now, and I'm sure the young'uns see this 56 year old and think, it's great he is lifting.... not knowing I will hang or exceed most of them in the next 6 months or so!


 
Great attitude.  Show the punks what happens when you do it right.

I think I pissed one of the trainers off at my new gym yesterday, his client kept asking him questions about my workout, and all he'd keep saying is "he's doing a powerlifting routine" over and over. With alot of "but, but" while he thought of reasons for the guy not to lift heavy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2012)

jagbender said:


> JD
> you'll be benching 200 in no time!





omerta2010 said:


> Great attitude.  Show the punks what happens when you do it right.


Thanks guys.  I am in no rush......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2012)

ok ... I posted..... but the whole thing disappeared???????????????
*
2/1/2012*

*Foam roller*
5 minutes
*
Lower trunk stretching*
3 sets, left and right x 10

*Leg Press*
warm up
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 8
405 x 8

*Trapbar Deads*
135 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8

*Assisted Pullups*
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
*
Seated Low Rows*
70 x 10
85 x 10
100 x 10

*Standing DB Press*
10R/10L x 10
30L x 10
15R/15L x 10
35L x 10
15R/15L x 10
40L x 10
Rather then use my rehab shoulder individually, it feels way better to use both sides in unison.  Tracks better maybe?

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 6
bar x 8
bar x 8
I think, but will never know, doing this movement in 5/3/1 is what caused the initial tear, and then later the complete rotator cuff tear doing a warm up in bench press.....  This felt fine today!!!! 

*Preacher Curl Machine*
40 x 20
65 x 15
65 x 13
*
Rear Delt Machine*
25L/25R x 20
25L/25R x 20
25L/25R x 20


----------



## x~factor (Feb 1, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Standing Military Press*
> bar x 6
> bar x 8
> bar x 8
> I think, but will never know, doing this movement in 5/3/1 is what caused the initial tear, and then later the complete rotator cuff tear doing a warm up in bench press.....  This felt fine today!!!!



You are a brave man for even trying this.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

x~factor said:


> You are a brave man for even trying this.


LOL, no kidding.  I wouldn't have posted it if it were anywhere but here.  My IM friends know my history 

I'm waiting for some smartbutt to ask if I need a spot


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2012)

You know that smartbutt would be a girl right. 

Way to get back on the horse and face your fears doing what you think caused the issue. Just be smart and careful is about all I can really say.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 2, 2012)

No doubt take it easy  US old farts take too long to heal


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Having some struggles, but don't we all?  Feels great back in the gym, and my ego is in check.... I'm benching 55 lbs right now, and I'm sure the young'uns see this 56 year old and think, it's great he is lifting.... not knowing I will hang or exceed most of them in the next 6 months or so!


This. Is. Great.


----------



## katt (Feb 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Having some struggles, but don't we all?
> 
> !!!! You were under 110 lbs!  You added a bunch of muscle since then!!!!! Great job Katt





Yeah, the older we get, the more struggles we have - totally SUCKS!  

No back then (way back then) the limit was 115.... that was my 'eat as little as possible' era..... that twiggy, anorexic look that was popular...HAHAHAHA


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2012)

Katt, i always enjoyed the muscle chick look, but some girls take it easy over the top.

Sent from my G2x
using Taptalk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

x~factor said:


> You are a brave man for even trying this.


Ya know X, I must not have been awake.  I read that to say "You are a brave man for even *posting* this".  I totally missed your meaning. Thank you my friend.


JerseyDevil said:


> LOL, no kidding.  I wouldn't have posted it if it were anywhere but here.  My IM friends know my history
> 
> I'm waiting for some smartbutt to ask if I need a spot





omerta2010 said:


> You know it would be a girl right.


Or a midget!



jagbender said:


> No doubt take it easy  US old farts take too long to heal


Amen to that...



juggernaut said:


> This. Is. Great.


Thanks Chris. I am committed to not taking it too fast. 



katt said:


> Yeah, the older we get, the more struggles we have - totally SUCKS!


Yeah I know!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

*2/2/2012*

Stretching and PT exercises

*LISS Cardio*
50 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2012)

Good to see you back on track!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see you back on track!


Love that avi YM!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 3, 2012)

Went to see 'The Grey', which is the new Liam Neeson film last weekend with Helen!  Really good film I highly recommend it JD.


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Love that avi YM!



idk if I'd mess with that kid....LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Went to see 'The Grey', which is the new Liam Neeson film last weekend with Helen!  Really good film I highly recommend it JD.


I will have to check it out Dave.  He is one of my favorite actors..


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2012)

katt said:


> idk if I'd mess with that kid....LOL



Right now it would be manageable  hahaha - but in about 15 years I might have some competition.  It's good motivation to keep at it in the gym.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2012)

I gotta see Mission Impossible!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 3, 2012)

*2/3/2012*

Foam Roller
Rotator Cuff Stretches

*Bench Press*
bar x 10
55 x 10
65 x 10

*HS Incline* (one arm at a time)
20R/55L x 12
35R/80L X 12
45R/90L X 12

*Floor Press*
30's x 10
30's x 10
30's x 10

*Lat Pulldown*
70 x 10
85 x 10
100 x 10

*Low Pulley Row*
70 x 12
85 x 12
100 x 12

*Rear Delt Mac*
30 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 20
*
Farmers Walk*
70's x 50 seconds
70's x 50 seconds

*Seated Calf Raises*
45 x 20
45 x 20
45 x 20


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

Whatcha think of the floor press's?
I do them with a barbell though.

One of these days somebody is going to walk up to you on that hammer incline and go "do you know you have different weight on each side?" then you can give him one of these  

have a good weekend.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2012)

saw you won the journal competition, good work


----------



## x~factor (Feb 4, 2012)

PreMier said:


> saw you won the journal competition, good work



Hell yeah! Congrats, Paul!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

PreMier said:


> saw you won the journal competition, good work


 
Congrats


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

PreMier said:


> saw you won the journal competition, good work





x~factor said:


> Hell yeah! Congrats, Paul!!!





omerta2010 said:


> Congrats


Thanks guys..... didn't do anything except for post for 8 years : )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2012)

PreMier said:


> saw you won the journal competition, good work



What competition?  

"The best posters" competition??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

*2/5/2012*

Foam roller
Warm up on treadmill

*T-Bar Deads*
bar x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10

*Leg Ext*
55 x 12
80 x 12
100 x 12
150 x 12

*Seated Leg Curls
*55 x 20
85 x 15
100 x 12*

HS Incline (one arm at a time)
*35R/55L x 12
45R/80L x 12
50R/90L x 12*

Lat Pulldowns
*70 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10

*Lying DB Tri Ext*
10R/20L X 12
10R/20L X 12
10R/20L X 12

*Preacher Curls Mach*
50 x 15
80 x 12
100 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

*2/6/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
50 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guys..... didn't do anything except for post for 8 years : )


 
yeah your only ahead of me by a little


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

Is it me or are your numbers are coming up pretty quick already?


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 6, 2012)

wow,so long journal


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Is it me or are your numbers are coming up pretty quick already?


Lower body stuff yeah..... heavy pressing movements?  Seems like light years away


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks guys..... didn't do anything except for post for 8 years : )



That's a LONG time for one journal     I was thing about some of the posters from "back in the day".  Remember:

Gary
Rock
Gr81
Atherjen
Rissole
SuperCamero
Ian
Monolith

Wonder where they went ?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2012)

Good job JD. Nice win too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's a LONG time for one journal     I was thing about some of the posters from "back in the day".  Remember:
> 
> Gary
> Rock
> ...


I think Cam comes back every once in awhile.  I really wonder about Gary..... he just dropped out of site and never came back.  Last I remember about Rock, he started having depression issues and when it was his birthday no one posted to say HB, he was pissed and went off, and I never saw him again.  Remember the "Whoring Thread"?  Last I heard Atherjen married a Canadian bodybuilder, that was years ago.  Everyone else I have no idea.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 7, 2012)

*2/7/2012*

*Smith Standing Military Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
I think I may have finally found a good use for a Smith machine .  The more constant tension sans stabilizer work I think is a good thing for me.

*Bench Press*
bar x 10
55 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
Getting brave.  Feels so light, but focused on strict reps and 're-teaching'.   

*HS High Row *
60 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12
*
HS Row* (one arm at a time)
warm up
55R/80L x 12
65R/90L x 12
65R/90L x 12

*Push Ups*
bw x 17
bw x 20


----------



## PreMier (Feb 7, 2012)

atherjen


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I think Cam comes back every once in awhile.  I really wonder about Gary..... he just dropped out of site and never came back.  Last I remember about Rock, he started having depression issues and when it was his birthday no one posted to say HB, he was pissed and went off, and I never saw him again.  Remember the "Whoring Thread"?  Last I heard Atherjen married a Canadian bodybuilder, that was years ago.  Everyone else I have no idea.



what about baker boy?? He just vanished.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 8, 2012)

katt said:


> what about baker boy?? He just vanished.....



That's right..........forgot about him.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

katt said:


> what about baker boy?? He just vanished.....





yellowmoomba said:


> That's right..........forgot about him.


That's right..... Baker Boy was a mystery


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

*2/8/2012

Deadlifts
*135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8*

Leg Extensions
*70 x 12
100 x 12
170 x 12
205 x 12

*Leg Curls*
60 x 15
85 x 12
85 x 12

*HS Calf Raises*
45 x 20
45 x 18
45 x 17

*MISS Cardio *
50 minutes (moderate intensity)


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

from fight club: "If you wake up at a different time, in a different place, could you wake up as a different person?" 

Irontime
Stacey
TwinPeak
mmafiter
kuso


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good lookin workouts in here as well. So how did the shoulder feel on the regular deads?

I'm hurting (in a good way today) from my deads yesterday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> from fight club: "If you wake up at a different time, in a different place, could you wake up as a different person?"
> 
> Irontime
> Stacey
> ...


Leslie, Var, Firestorm (ok, he was banned but if Foreman was allowed back, anything is possible), J'Bo (wink, wink) and where the heck is P-Funk!



omerta2010 said:


> Good lookin workouts in here as well. So how did the shoulder feel on the regular deads?
> 
> I'm hurting (in a good way today) from my deads yesterday.


So far, so good.  I only wanted to try one top set, and believe it or not 225 x 8 was not easy..... not hard, but got me breathing hard.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 9, 2012)

JBo went to crossfit...pffft. 

Hey, at least I'm still here.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2012)

Saw an add in the paper the other day somebody started a gym for only crossfit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2012)

They have those all over around here.....The bright spot is the economy will pick up in the medical field because of all the injuries due to poor form!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2012)

*2/9/2012

Rotator Cuff
*6 Stretching exercises

Tried the assisted dip machine with plenty of counterweight.... No way. Felt very awkward.  Pretty sure dips are going to one of those movements delegated to the "Don't ever do" bin*

Lying DB Extensions
*10R x 20
20L x 20
10R x 18
20L x 18
10R X 18
20L X 15*

Rope Pushdowns
*30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15

*Curls*
bar x 12
bar x 12
bar x 12
First standing curls I have tried since surgery. Felt kinda strange.  Maybe better with DB's for now.

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine, 30 minutes
Level 13


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Pretty sure dips are going to one of those movements delegated to the "Don't ever do" bin


 
Already are along with DB pullovers in that bin as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hiya JD! Owner of the IM best WO log!

I was just reading something on Yahoo! about all the people getting hurt w/ crossfit.
just like anything else in the gym...I see people doing...things..that leave you scratching your head thinking...WTF are you doing?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 10, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Tried the assisted dip machine with plenty of counterweight.... No way. Felt very awkward.  Pretty sure dips are going to one of those movements delegated to the "Don't ever do" bin



Good call. If you're not comfortable with the movement, definitely re-think it before proceeding.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 10, 2012)

don't do dips  too hard on the shoulder


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Already are along with DB pullovers in that bin as well.


Gotcha!



Burner02 said:


> I was just reading something on Yahoo! about all the people getting hurt w/ crossfit.
> just like anything else in the gym...I see people doing...things..that leave you scratching your head thinking...WTF are you doing?


Yeah something about doing Olympic clean and jerks one day, then running a 10k the next, then circuits 'for time', has injury written all over it.  



x~factor said:


> Good call. If you're not comfortable with the movement, definitely re-think it before proceeding.





jagbender said:


> don't do dips  too hard on the shoulder


Thanks guys!  I used to love dips, but they do stress the shoulder capsule way too strongly.  Diamond pushups are a better choice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2012)

*2/10/2012*

*Bench Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
75 x 12
80 x 12

*HS Incline*
20R/55L x 12
35R/80L x 12
45R/100L x 12
55R/110L x 12

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10

*Low Pulley Rows*
70 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10

Interesting day in the gym.  Spoke with not one, not two, but three guys who also had surgery for a full tear of the rotator cuff. One is about the same time out from surgery as me, and he is still experiencing a lot of pain.  The other 8 months after surgery still couldn't lift his arm past parallel to the floor, so a week ago had surgery to remove scar tissue.  He already has better ROM then before the surgery.  The last guy is one year out from surgery and is lifting pretty heavy.  Didn't get a chance to talk to him in-depth, but I will be..... We are calling ourselves the "Rotator Cuff Tear Club".


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 11, 2012)

Not sure if I want to join THAT Club  .... LOL   Looks like you are WAY ahead of them on your road back to 100%


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2012)

p-funk is really busy running his business. and he writes articles and does radio shows!


----------



## GEZA (Feb 11, 2012)

nice man,good luck.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Not sure if I want to join THAT Club  .... LOL   Looks like you are WAY ahead of them on your road back to 100%


NO YOU don't!  



PreMier said:


> p-funk is really busy running his business. and he writes articles and does radio shows!


That is awesome on SO many levels.  Ivonne is a big part of that too right?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2012)

*2/11/2012

LISS Cardio*
50 minutes


----------



## x~factor (Feb 11, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Not sure if I want to join THAT Club...


Count me out too.




PreMier said:


> p-funk is really busy running his business.


What business is he running and where? Maybe I could give him a visit.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 12, 2012)

tempe az, and its optimum sports performance. Optimum Sports Performance LLC - Sports Preparation, Performance Training - Tempe, AZ | Facebook

he and ivonne are still married, although i dont talk to them much anymore


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2012)

PreMier said:


> tempe az, and its optimum sports performance. Optimum Sports Performance LLC - Sports Preparation, Performance Training - Tempe, AZ | Facebook
> 
> he and ivonne are still married, although i dont talk to them much anymore


Patrick is probably the most interesting person I ever 'met' on IM.  If I recall, he was from Cleveland, OH.  He aspired to be a jazz guitarist and was accepted to the Berklee College of Music in Boston, Mass.  After graduation he moved to NYC to pursue his dream of playing in jazz clubs which I believed he achieved moderate success.  But it was not enough to pay the bills, and since he was actively into working out, he got a personal trainer cert (not sure where), and got a job as a trainer at a club on Times Square.  He eventually went back to school... I found this on his bio

"I hold a Masters Degree in Exercise Science, and I???m a Certified  Strength and Conditioning Specialist (CSCS) through the National  Strength and Conditioning Association (NSCA), a Certified Personal  Trainer (CPT) and Performance Enhancement Specialist (PES) through  National Academy of Sports Medicine (NASM), and a USA  Weightlifting-Certified Club Coach".

He moved to Tempe, AZ and started a very successful business 6 years ago..... and to think he used to offer all kinds of free advice here on IM


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2012)

*2/12/2012

warm up

Deadlifts
*135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 6

*Low Pulley Rows*
75 x 12
90 x 12
105 x 12

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-105 x 10
-105 x 10
-105 x 10

*T-Bar Row Machine* (the type with a pad supporting your chest)
45 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 10

*Hyperextensions*
bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12


----------



## x~factor (Feb 12, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Patrick is probably the most interesting person I ever 'met' on IM.  If I recall, he was from Cleveland, OH.  He aspired to be a jazz guitarist and was accepted to the Berklee College of Music in Boston, Mass.  After graduation he moved to NYC to pursue his dream of playing in jazz clubs which I believed he achieved moderate success.  But it was not enough to pay the bills, and since he was actively into working out, he got a personal trainer cert (not sure where), and got a job as a trainer at a club on Times Square.


We actually worked together for a year or so in a watch company in Brooklyn, before he got so BIG.  I used to see him eat chicken breast and microwaved potatoes for lunch, even on Christmas Day Party. The guy is dedicated to say the least.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2012)

x~factor said:


> We actually worked together for a year or so in a watch company in Brooklyn, before he got so BIG.  I used to see him eat chicken breast and microwaved potatoes for lunch, even on Christmas Day Party. The guy is dedicated to say the least.


Absolutely!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL....some funny ass discussion going on in here!

patrick


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2012)

He appears!!!! I guess Jake, xfactor and I conjoured up enough positive energy!

Was my short synopsis at least somewhat accurate?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2012)

You were pretty much bang on!  haha

patrick


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2012)

I just didn't mention you met your wife to be here on IM.  She was in Florida, you in Manhattan .... you worked your magic (or maybe SHE worked the magic) and the rest is history.  Congrats on your 3rd anniversary Patrick!  That is so awesome.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks!

patrick


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2012)

Patrick! Dang, brotha...long time!
How far are you from Mesa?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2012)

Burner02 said:


> Patrick! Dang, brotha...long time!
> How far are you from Mesa?



Not too far. Mesa is the next town east from Tempe (were my facility is). Although Mesa is huge so some parts may be a little bit further. But it isn't too bad.

patrick


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2012)

P-funk said:


> Not too far. Mesa is the next town east from Tempe (were my facility is). Although Mesa is huge so some parts may be a little bit further. But it isn't too bad.
> 
> patrick



Look who decided to pop in! I haven't seen you grace the forums in quite a while.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 13, 2012)

P-funk said:


> Not too far. Mesa is the next town east from Tempe (were my facility is). Although Mesa is huge so some parts may be a little bit further. But it isn't too bad.
> 
> patrick



Looks who's back


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2012)

.... and some wonder why I got the journal of the month!!! LOL.  Not everyone can draw Funkalicious by sheer will!


*2/13/2012

Cardio
*Elliptical Machine
Manual, level 13
30 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hope you had a great weekend. I was bored without football.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 13, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Hope you had a great weekend. I was bored without football.


Both Phillies and Giants..... Pitchers and catchers reporting on Feb 18th.....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2012)

P-funk said:


> LOL....some funny ass discussion going on in here!
> 
> patrick


creepy stalker ass mofo


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Brotha... I'm baaaaack!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2012)

King Silverback said:


> Hey Brotha... I'm baaaaack!!!


It took me all of 2 seconds to realize who this is....

WELCOME BACK MIKE!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2012)

*2/14/2012

Warm up on treadmill
Foam roller
Stretch

Squats
*bar x 10
95 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5
175 x 5*

Lying Leg Curls
*70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15*

Lat Pulldowns
*70 x 12
85 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 10*

Low Pulley Row
*85 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12*

Pushdowns
*30 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15*

DB Lying Tri Ext (one are at a time)
*10R/20L x 15
10R/20L x 15
10R/20L x 15
This is a strange one for me.  When doing, my shoulder feels fine and the weight is extremely light. But if I move to a 15 lb DB, the muscles in my back on the right side go haywire..... shaking, and contracting out of control.  10 lb is ok, but then I get it on the last set.  Bizarre.

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10
65 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice Fullbody workout !!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2012)

Not really that weird. the jump from 10lbs to 15lbs, while looking insignificant to us is actually a 50% increase! That can be more magnified when post-op and following all the insult to the tissue that happens during the procedure.

What was the surgery again? I may be cautious with the back squatting due to the high five position it places in the shoulder in.

patrick


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> It took me all of 2 seconds to realize who this is....
> 
> WELCOME BACK MIKE!!!!



LoL... Thanks Brotha!!! Good lookin workout too my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice Fullbody workout !!


Thanks YM!



P-funk said:


> Not really that weird. the jump from 10lbs to 15lbs, while looking insignificant to us is actually a 50% increase! That can be more magnified when post-op and following all the insult to the tissue that happens during the procedure.
> 
> What was the surgery again? I may be cautious with the back squatting due to the high five position it places in the shoulder in.
> 
> patrick


Appreciate you looking in Patrick  .  It still seems strange to me because I have been doing a bunch of band work, kettlebell presses, pulldowns, rows and farmer's walks, prior to being discharged.  So doing a simple lying tricep extension surprised me how my body reacted in this way.  Obviously there is a reason and I will listen, and take it slow!

I hear you on the squats.  I started out with the bar, and I could really feel that stretch. 5 weeks later (today), the shoulders felt great while squatting, but I plan on taking my time to increase weight, and do more step ups and split squats.

How about deadlifts?  I feel like they don't stress the shoulder capsule much, but I am worried maybe I am taking them a little too fast



King Silverback said:


> LoL... Thanks Brotha!!! Good lookin workout too my Friend!!!


Great to see you back.  Looking forward to those high intensity workouts...... Just remember to get that shoulder in order


----------



## davegmb (Feb 14, 2012)

Would front squats with a cross grip not be easier on your shoulders JD?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2012)

P-funk said:


> What was the surgery again? I may be cautious with the back squatting due to the high five position it places in the shoulder in...


This

And nice to see you around Patrick.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd consider doing a zercher squat as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Would front squats with a cross grip not be easier on your shoulders JD?


OUCH!



juggernaut said:


> I'd consider doing a zercher squat as well.


 And double OUCH!

Trust me yous guyz aint feelin' what I'm feelin'

The back squat is way more comfortable since I can place the bar across my back.  Both the front and zercher squat stress the rotator cuff and the bicep tendon directly. The area I feel the most weakness is the bicep/deltoid region...... got to be careful there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2012)

*2/15/2012

LISS Cardio*
45 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 15, 2012)

Zercher squats    Not for me.


----------



## mooner (Feb 15, 2012)

wow.amazing.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2012)

Deadlifts are an excellent option for painful or post op shoulders since the arm is at the side, in a very protected position and it causes you to grip the bar hard (increasing irradiation which makes the rotator cuff muscular fire and seat the humeral head in the glenoid).

BIG NO to zercher squats! The long head of the bicep attaches into the labrum of the shoulder and provides anterior stability. Post op this is a horrible idea.

patrick


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2012)

P-funk said:


> Deadlifts are an excellent option for painful or post op shoulders since the arm is at the side, in a very protected position and it causes you to grip the bar hard (increasing irradiation which makes the rotator cuff muscular fire and seat the humeral head in the glenoid).


Awesome patrick. My PT had me gradually build up doing farmer's walks with kettlebells. He told me this, and eventually deadlifts, are some of the best things I can be doing.  He said exactly what you just said, and often referred to it as 'packing' the shoulder


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome patrick. My PT had me gradually build up doing farmer's walks with kettlebells. He told me this, and eventually deadlifts, are some of the best things I can be doing.  He said exactly what you just said, and often referred to it as 'packing' the shoulder



Yes, big thumbs up for farmers walks for sure!

Yep, "packing the shoulder" is what we call it. It sounds like he and I may run in the same circles. What is his name?

Patrick


----------



## x~factor (Feb 16, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Zercher squats    Not for me.



Never tried it. It looks painful.


----------



## jagbender (Feb 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Never tried it. It looks painful.


 
Zerchers  are painful  we got hands for a reason!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Never tried it. It looks painful.



Once was enough for me


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2012)

P-funk said:


> Yes, big thumbs up for farmers walks for sure!
> 
> Yep, "packing the shoulder" is what we call it. It sounds like he and I may run in the same circles. What is his name?
> 
> Patrick


I always trusted him, you could tell he knew what he was talking about. But it is very reassuring you agree with what he told me as well.

His name is Anthony Vittese.  Not sure if he has other gigs, but I saw him at the Rothman Institute in Philly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 16, 2012)

*2/16/2012*

Foam roller
Trunk stretches

*Squats*
warm up
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8

*Bench Press*
bar x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

*HS Incline Press* (one arm at a time)
20R/65L x 10
35R/80L x 10
45R/100L x 10
55R/110L x 10 
60R/125L x 10 
*
Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
*
HS Seated Row
*75 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10*

HS Low Row *(one arm at a time)
55R/55L x 12
65R/100L x 10
65R/100L x 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2012)

nice bench.  that is coming along fast.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> nice bench.  that is coming along fast.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


The bench is so easy, but I need to pull in the reins and advance slowly.  I'm happy with the progress on the HS incline on my good side.  I'm not far from full strength.

You have a great weekend too O


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2012)

*2/17/2012

LISS Cardio
*55 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm going to see bruce Springsteen on the 22nd of June at The City of Manchester stadium ( home of Manchester City football club)! I can't wait never seen him before!
The weekend after I go Magaluf, Spain with a group of friends for a stag doo for a few nights.
When I get back from that in July I go New Jersey, Barnegat to see my big sister Sally and her new baby.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> When I get back from that in July I go New Jersey, Barnegat to see my big sister Sally and her new baby.



Barnegat is just 56 minutes from me!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 18, 2012)

Good lookin workout Brotha... Excellent presses on the Hammer Strength too... Your gonna make me start a journal again my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I'm going to see bruce Springsteen on the 22nd of June at The City of Manchester stadium ( home of Manchester City football club)! I can't wait never seen him before!
> The weekend after I go Magaluf, Spain with a group of friends for a stag doo for a few nights.
> When I get back from that in July I go New Jersey, Barnegat to see my big sister Sally and her new baby.
> Looking forward to it!


Wow, you have got a busy schedule Dave! 



x~factor said:


> Barnegat is just 56 minutes from me!


It is 72 miles from!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2012)

*2/18/2012*

warm up

*Leg Press*
135 x 10
225 x 10
335 x 10
425 x 12

*Leg Extensions*
70 x 15
115 x 13
160 x 12
205 x 9

*Lying Leg Curls*
65 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

*Smith Standing Military*
bar x 10
65 x 10
75 x 10
75 x 10

*HS High Row*
100 x 12
140 x 12
140 x 12
120 x 14

*Rear Delt Machine* (one arm a time)
30R/60L x 12
30R/60L x 12
30R/60L x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2012)

King Silverback said:


> Good lookin workout Brotha... Excellent presses on the Hammer Strength too... Your gonna make me start a journal again my Friend!!!


You should!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 19, 2012)

*2/19/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
50 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *2/19/2012*
> 
> *LISS Cardio*
> 50 minutes



I'm contemplating starting to do some LISS.   Have you noticed a difference?  If so - what has LISS done for you ?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2012)

Although I haven't been doing it lately, I like to cycle my cardio for over conditioning.  LISS for 45-50 minutes on treadmill (HR 105-111), next session 25 minutes on elliptical (HR 135-142), then next session HITT on a treadmill - warm up 5 min, sprint 1 minute, walk 2 minutes and do 5-6 rounds of that, and cool down.

Out of these HITT is the most effective at building up your cardiovascular endurance in the shortest possible time.  LISS doesn't do much for cardiovascular endurance as you can imagine.  But it does seem very effective at burning calories and sparing lean muscle mass.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Although I haven't been doing it lately, I like to cycle my cardio for over conditioning.  LISS for 45-50 minutes on treadmill (HR 105-111), next session 25 minutes on elliptical (HR 135-142), then next session HITT on a treadmill - warm up 5 min, sprint 1 minute, walk 2 minutes and do 5-6 rounds of that, and cool down.
> 
> Out of these HITT is the most effective at building up your cardiovascular endurance in the shortest possible time.  LISS doesn't do much for cardiovascular endurance as you can imagine.  But it does seem very effective at burning calories and sparing lean muscle mass.



   Thanks for the 411


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2012)

*2/20/2012

Bench Press
*bar x 12
65 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12
So dying to load the bar up, but I need to stick to my long range plan of returning to 'normal' weights in 12-18 months.  On Wed I am exactly 6 months post op..... I am very happy with my progress especially since originally I wasn't going to be allowed into the weight room until at least 6 months.  I was given the go ahead a month early.*

HS Incline (one arm at a time)
*20R/55L x 12/12
35R/80L x 12/12
45R/100L x 12/12
60R/125L x 12/12*

Lat Pulldowns
*70 x 12
85 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12*

Low Pulley Rows
*70 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12

Had to cut it short tonight


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2012)

Take it slow Brotha... Your already earlier than your supposed to be so that right there is awesome news... Good lookin presses too on the HS... How does your shoulder feel on the fixed plane of the HS as opposed to a DB press???


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 20, 2012)

Good looking workout big man!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> So dying to load the bar up


 
Don't make my fly all the way over there just to kick your ass.

Other than that good consistent workouts


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2012)

JD, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiise mennnn say....only foooooooooools ruuuush in....


Ya get the gist??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2012)

King Silverback said:


> Take it slow Brotha... Your already earlier than your supposed to be so that right there is awesome news... Good lookin presses too on the HS... How does your shoulder feel on the fixed plane of the HS as opposed to a DB press???


Oddly enough, for now the fixed seems better.



yellowmoomba said:


> Good looking workout big man!!





omerta2010 said:


> Don't make my fly all the way over there just to kick your ass.
> 
> Other than that good consistent workouts





juggernaut said:


> JD, wiiiiiiiiiiiiiise mennnn say....only foooooooooools ruuuush in....
> 
> 
> Ya get the gist??



Thanks for the concern guys!  That is my temptation, but I'll never forget that POP in my right shoulder. Trust me, I am taking it slow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2012)

*2/21/2012*

*Elliptical Machine*
Manual, level 12, 30 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2012)

I am in shock.  I hadn't been posting on IM for several months and started back this January.  It saddens me deeply to have learned just today of the sudden death of my friend Mikhal Caldwell on 9/7/2011.

I met "Tev" here on IM with many PMs back and forth over the years, and engaged in a few phone conversations.  This man was one of the coolest people you could ever meet. An accomplished guitarist, he once aspired to be the next Jimi Hendrix and was well known in the Detroit music and boxing circles.  He helped pioneer Muay Thay boxing in the US and I believe his personal record was 47-0 in competition, along with some Golden Gloves titles in his youth. While a fighter and competitor he was a peaceful man and loved his family and life.  Some people here would get rattled by his use of 'ebonics" thinking he was some street hood.... when in fact he was an extremely intelligent man who was proud of his Jamaican upbringing and having to later translate that to the streets of Detroit.

You will be missed my brother.  RIP Mikhal.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2012)

yea, i found out the other day too. tev was a good guy, i talked to him on the phone with him a few times to shoot the breeze.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your friend guys, sounded like a guy with some good talent.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

*2/22/2012*

Today marks 6 months post op!

*Foam Roller*
5 minutes

*RC Stretches*

*Deadlifts
*warm up
135 x 8
185 x 5
215 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 8*

Assisted Pull Ups
*-85 x 10
-85 x 10
-85 x 9*

DB Rows
*45 x 15/15
45 x 15/15
45 x 15/15*

Hyperextensions
*bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12*

DB Lying Tricep Ext
*10R/20L x 12
10R/20L x 12
15R/20L x 12

Haven't mentioned I have been working out with my awesome girlfriend for a few weeks now. I am very proud of her, she has taken it to heart and has impressed me.The other day for example, she has never done a barbell bench press in her life, so I was really surprised at her first try.  She kept the bar right in the groove, and under almost perfect control.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't wait for the day I bring my gf to the gym. She's gonna look good walking around all sweaty. LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2012)

It's good to workout with your girl   My wife told me I created a "monster".   She was on bodyrock.tv writing her own routine for her workout today (Oh yeah)......You guys should youtube bodyrock.tv (you'll thank me later)     Here's one of my favorite.

Intense Butt and Legs - Workout - YouTube


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> It's good to workout with your girl   My wife told me I created a "monster".   She was on bodyrock.tv writing her own routine for her workout today (Oh yeah)......You guys should youtube bodyrock.tv (you'll thank me later)     Here's one of my favorite.
> 
> Intense Butt and Legs - Workout - YouTube



I wouldn't mind hanging out of that!! She's hot, the accent is straight out of a James Bond film.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2012)

i love zuzana


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 24, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i love zuzana


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2012)

*2/23/2012*

*RC stretches
Ab work*

*Elliptical Machine*
Level 11, 30 minutes


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2012)

RIP Tev... 

Great lookin workouts JD... That is odd about the fixed plane feeling better... Hmmm, Interesting!!! 

Never got to know/Talk with Tev... But being a former Amatuer Muay Thai Superheavyweight Missouri Champion (WAAAAAAY back in '97) I have MAD respect for him and his record!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2012)

King Silverback said:


> That is odd about the fixed plane feeling better... Hmmm, Interesting!!!
> 
> Never got to know/Talk with Tev... But being a former Amatuer Muay Thai Superheavyweight Missouri Champion (WAAAAAAY back in '97) I have MAD respect for him and his record!!!


My take on it is this, the reason free weights are superior to machines is because you use your natural groove, and you are forced to use the surrounding stabilizer muscles to control the weight.  At this point for me, that may be too much.  The HS incline allows me to just focus on moving the weight on a fixed plane..... More on that in my next workout post 

You were superheavyweight *Muay Thai Missouri CHAMPION!!! *That is awesome Mike!!  Shame you never had the chance to talk with Tev, he was something else, and so are you.  He would have liked you a lot


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2012)

*2/24/2012*

*Squats*
warm up
115 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
190 x 12

*Leg Extensions*
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

*Push Ups*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 17

*Smith Incline Press*
45 x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10
Last time I tried inclines, bar and DB, I had a lot of popping and 'noise'.  Supposedly just scar tissue rubbing against the tendons, but it scares me nonetheless.  The Smith felt great so.....

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 10
55 x 10
65 x 10
Same result. No noise as I call it. You just don't know how happy this made me.  My PR for this movement was 225 x 10.... I think I am more happy with the 65 x 10 today!

*Rear Delt Machine*
40 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2012)

Excellent JD... I agree with your take on the free weight vs. machine and the guided plane... Makes perfect sense to me!!! My shoulder is doin great, still havnt taken xrays yet, Will do it just to make sure!!! Look in my pics here, there is one with my belt on!!! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in '97 LoL!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2012)

King Silverback said:


> Excellent JD... I agree with your take on the free weight vs. machine and the guided plane... Makes perfect sense to me!!! My shoulder is doin great, still havnt taken xrays yet, Will do it just to make sure!!! Look in my pics here, there is one with my belt on!!! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back in '97 LoL!!!


That was only a few years back!  Looking good then and now brother.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2012)

*2/25/2012*

Foam Roller
RC Stretches
*
LISS Cardio*
Treadmill, 60 minutes

Longer then usual.... was watching the end of the Daytona 500.  Bizarre ending!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> ... was watching the end of the Daytona 500.  Bizarre ending!


Holy crap!  Apparently was watching the end of LAST years Daytona 500.  This years is running tomorrow!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 26, 2012)

*2/26/2012*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
75 x 12
85 x 12
Getting brave....

*HS Incline Press* (one arm at a time)
25R/55L x 12
35R/80L x 12
45R/125L x 12
65R/145L x 12/8

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12
115 x 12

*DB Rows*
45 x 15/15
45 x 15/15
45 x 15/15

*DB Lying Tri Ext*
15R/25L x 15
15R/25L x 15
15R/25L x 15/11

*Tricep Pushdown*
30 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15

*Bicep Curl Machine*
50 x 15
70 x 13
70 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2012)

*2/27/2012

Foam Roller
Stretches

Preacher Curls
*bar x 12
45 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 12
65 x 12

*Wrist Curls*
30 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 20

*Reverse Wrist Curls*
30 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 20

*CG Bench Press*
bar x 12
55 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

*Tricep Press Machine*
70 x 15
110 x 15
110 x 15

*Elliptical Machine*
20 minutes, level 10
10 minute cool down


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2012)

*2/28/2012*
*
LISS Cardio*
Treadmill, 35 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

So do you have a treadmill at home or do you go in to do your LISS?  And when you say LISS what speeds are we talking? I might add some in until it warms up enough to throwin some prowler pushing in the mornings.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 28, 2012)

Gym..... I can watch TV on a 17" LCD mounted on the cardio machine 

For LISS only 3.0-3.3 mph.  Remember the goal is about 65% of max heart rate, so for me that is about 107 bpm.  Since I am 56, you should be able to go at a faster heart rate.... The formula is 220 minus your age, times 65%.  So in my case 220-56 = 164.  Then 164 x .65 = 106.6 bpm


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 29, 2012)

Rockin some solid workouts Brotha!!! How do the preacher curls feel on your shoulder??? It always seemed to push mine forward and hurt so I nixed 'em!!! Lookin like a Champ in here my Friend!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 29, 2012)

King Silverback said:


> Rockin some solid workouts Brotha!!! How do the preacher curls feel on your shoulder??? It always seemed to push mine forward and hurt so I nixed 'em!!! Lookin like a Champ in here my Friend!!!


You know for me, the preachers seem way better.  No matter how hard I try, when I do standing BB curls and start going heavy, I start to involve front delts. On a preacher bench my elbows and arms are locked into place and I use better form.

Did you start a new journal yet?  I will look for it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 29, 2012)

*2/29/2012*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 3
250 x 3
275 x 6
Not doing 5/3/1, but I am basing my deadlift workouts on that system. I am a believer that high rep deads are counterproductive, usually leading to a breakdown of form.

*Leg Press*
225 x 15
315 x 12
315 x 12
315 x 12
Short RI's

*Hyperextensions*
+25 x 12
+25 x 12
+25 x 12

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-70 x 10
-70 x 10
-70 x 10
*
Low Dual Pulley Rows*
70 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 1, 2012)

on the deads.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 2, 2012)

Your deads are coming back fast.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2012)

GREAT workout... I agree on the Deads to a point... I sometimes like to include higher reps on the Deads and ALOT on the squats... But you know me Brotha... One and DONE LoL!!!

I havn't started one YET... Look for it soon!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2012)

nice pulls!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> on the deads.





omerta2010 said:


> Your deads are coming back fast.





PreMier said:


> nice pulls!


Thanks guys. Unfortunately I had a setback. The next day after this workout my shoulder was sore and tight.  Not sure if I over did it on the deads, or the assisted pullups. But I will rest it, and drop back a couple of notches.  I suspect the pullups were the culprit.  I hope so.



King Silverback said:


> GREAT workout... I agree on the Deads to a point... I sometimes like to include higher reps on the Deads and ALOT on the squats... But you know me Brotha... One and DONE LoL!!!


I don't think I worded it right.  I meant for me when I try to go higher reps I think may form breaks down, so I prefer low reps.  But I DO KNOW you, out there in high intensity island going for that all out set


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 3, 2012)

*3/1/2012*

*Elliptical Machine*
Manual, level 10
30 minutes

*3/2/2012*
*Squats*
warm up
115 x 6
135 x 6
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 10

*Leg Extensions*
70 x 20
100 x 18
100 x 18
100 x 20

*Lying Leg Curls*
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

*Calf Raises*
60 x 20
60 x 18
60 x 17
60 x 15

*HS High Row*
60 x 20
80 x 20
80 x 20

*Low Pulley Row*
70 x 15
85 x 15
100 x 15


----------



## x~factor (Mar 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I am a believer that high rep deads are counterproductive, usually leading to a breakdown of form.


I agree!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

That's why I set a max of 12 for myself on the deads. 

Seeing some value in the range I've been playing in just because the sheer weight on my spine the higher reps at the moderate weight are helping me adapt considerably better. And any break if form I just say "screw it" and move on or wait for the next set. 

Take care of your shoulder JD, and I agree it was probably the pullups, I always have to be super strict when I do those or they cause some pain.

Have a great weekend, hope it's nice enough to go play with Shelby for a while. It's really nice here so should hit the park a couple times.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2012)

SOLID Squats Brotha!!! I also use a Trap-Bar for my Deads... Major difference than the regular straight bar... parallel grip and pulling straight up is WONDERFUL!!! I put Deads in last so I don't get stupid (LoL) with the weight... So thats why I go higher reps 12-15, and of course you know me... 20 Reppers on the squats!!!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2012)

I see your stepping the weight up now. Are you doing more volume then you used to do too?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I see your stepping the weight up now. Are you doing more volume then you used to do too?


Without a doubt, and I will probably keep it that way at least for pushing movements


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2012)

*3/4/2012*

*One Arm DB Standing Press*
15R/40L X 10
20R/45L X 10
20R/50L X 10
20R/50L X 10

*Smith Machine Press*
45 x 10
65 x 10
75 x 10
85 x 10

*One Arm Lying Tricep Ext*
15R/20L X 15
20R/25L X 15
20R/25L X 15

*Tricep Pushdowns*
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15

*Suspended Rows*
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12

*Lat Pulldowns*
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12

*Pec Deck Flyes*
40 x 12
55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x 12
Never been a fan of these, but really felt good on my shoulder.  My surgeon had told me these and rows are good for rehab, but this is the first I tried them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2012)

*3/5/2012*

*Elliptical Machine
*Manual, level 10
25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2012)

*3/6/2012*

Foam roller
RC stretches

*Deadlifts*
warm up
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 10
255 x 8
Had a couple of reps left in the tank on the last set, but given the result last week, I chose to stop, and will evaluate tomorrow.
*
Assisted PullUps*
-100 x 12
-100 x 12
*
Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12

*HS Rows* (one arm)
55 x 12/12
100 x 12/12
100 x 12/12
100 x 12/12
*
Rear Delt Machine*
40 x 20
40 x 20
40 x 20

*Preacher Curl Machine*
50 x 20
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

lookin good. Are you still doing the deads with a trap-bar or have you switched to standard?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> lookin good. Are you still doing the deads with a trap-bar or have you switched to standard?


I was so happy when my gym got a trap bar..... but no, all the deads I have been doing are the conventional type.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 7, 2012)

*3/7/2012

Smith Incline (warm up)
*45 x 15
45 x 15*

BB Incline
*65 x 10
85 x 10
Some 'noise' as I put it, decided to scrub and move to flat bench*

Bench Press
*65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
105 x 10
115 x 10
First time venturing over 100 lbs since the tear.  Felt fine.... some weakness in the bicep/shoulder tie in... but am happy with the progress*

HS Incline (one arm)
*35R/55 L X 10
45R /80L X 10
55R/100L x 10
65R/125L X 10
In tandem
140 x 20

*Pec Deck*
55 x 15
55 x 15 
55 x 15
Shoulder felt weak, so did easy reps

*LF Tricep Press*
90 x 15
105 x 15
105 x 15

*Lying Tricep Ext (one arm)*
20R/20L X 15
20R/25L X 15
20R/25L X 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 8, 2012)

Progressing nicely!     No need to rush


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Progressing nicely!     No need to rush


Thanks!

It doesn't seem like it, but my doc and PT cleared me for weight training 2 months ago today. Sometimes I wonder if I am moving too quickly, but on bench for instance I have only increased 50 lbs in 8 weeks.  I still have 4 months to ease into it though, and I plan on taking at least that for pressing movements.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2012)

I've got back into doing press ups at the end of my chest and tricep workout and the pump is fantastic. Always felt when I do lots of press ups my chest looks so much better.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2012)

*3/8/2012*

Foam Roller
RC stretches
Band work (bands seem so lame compared to cables, but I swear they are better. An almost perfect constant tension, ideal to rehab my shoulder, but now I do both sides)

*LISS Cardio*
Treadmill, 55 minutes
BPM 107-111


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have a great weekend. Great workouts in here


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2012)

*3/9/2012

Squats
*135 x 6
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 7*

Leg Press
*225 x 12
305 x 12
405 x 16

*Leg Extension*
100 x 20
150 x 15
150 x 15
165 x 15

*Leg Curls*
65 x 12
80 x 12
95 x 12

*HS High Row*
60 x 20
100 x 15
120 x 15
140 x 12

*HS Low Row*
100 x 12
150 x 12
190 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 10, 2012)

*3/10/2012

Bench Press
*bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 10
115 x 12
115 x 12
115 x 12*

HS Incline Press *(one arm at a time)
35R/55L X 10
45R/80L X 10
55R/100L X 10
70R/125L X 12/14*

Smith Machine Standing Press
*45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 12
*
Lat Pulldowns
*70 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

*Seated Pulley Rows
*85 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12*

LF Tricep Press/Preacher Curl Mac SS
*110 x 15/65 x 15
150 x 12/80 x 15
150 x 12/95 x 12


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2012)

P-funk said:


> Not too far. Mesa is the next town east from Tempe (were my facility is). Although Mesa is huge so some parts may be a little bit further. But it isn't too bad.
> 
> patrick


 well, if I do end up on the Phoenix area next year, will look ya up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2012)

*3/11/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
treadmill, 50 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 12, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *3/11/2012*
> 
> *LISS Cardio*
> treadmill, 50 minutes



Keeping at it I see....Ready for the beach yet?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 12, 2012)

Some big high rep leg pressing there JD


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 12, 2012)

nice job on the squats


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2012)

Missed some SERIOUS workouts in here Brotha... Your progression is excellent, and solid pressing movements... How is your shoulder holding up and feeling???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Keeping at it I see....Ready for the beach yet?


Actually, due to a lack of working out, and post op recovery, I lost a lot of muscle, and picked up too much fat.  After my successful CKD diet my weight was 195 at around 10% bf.   It dropped to 183 at one point and I'm guessing 13% bf, sort of a low carb overshoot ...  After getting back in the weight room I have been upping the calories in sort of a bulk.  So far it is working.  Since returning to the weights, I am up 10-12 lbs (thank you muscle memory), and actually dropped a few lbs of fat.   Today I was 205 lbs at 15% bf.  The cardio is because I want to work my heart, and burn more fat and not at the expense of muscle.



davegmb said:


> Some big high rep leg pressing there JD


 Playing with high volume 



juggernaut said:


> nice job on the squats


Thanks Big Guy..... focusing on great form, and getting LOW.  Not ATG low, but below parallel



King Silverback said:


> Missed some SERIOUS workouts in here Brotha... Your progression is excellent, and solid pressing movements... How is your shoulder holding up and feeling???


Your middle name is SERIOUS! Shoulder is coming along great.  I have one issue that bothers me but overall I am crazy happy with my progress.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 12, 2012)

*3/12/2012

Seated Smith Machine Press
*45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 12
95 x 12*

One Arm DB Press
*15R/40L X 12
20R/45L X 12
25R/50L X 12*

Arnold Presses
*25's x 10
25's x 10
25's x 10*

DB Rows
*50 x 15/15
50 x 15/15
50 x 15/15*

Assisted PullUps
*-100 x 12
-100 x 12
-100 x 12*

Tricep Pushdowns
*40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 13, 2012)

Good to hear you are putting some muscle back on     Beach weather doesn't start until Memorial Day


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2012)

*3/13/2012

Deadlifts
*warm up
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
255 x 5
285 x 6*

Leg Press (light)
*225 x 20
315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15

*Hyperextensions*
+35 x 12
+35 x 12
+35 x 12

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

*Rear Delt Machine*
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15
This is one movement that brings out a weakness in my repaired shoulder.  Taking it easy and 'squeezing' the reps

*Preacher Curl Machine*
50 x 20
85 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 13


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

It's funny what we consider "light" on the legpress.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 13, 2012)

I never do hypers need to get into this


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2012)

Fantastic workouts... NICE "Light" presses too!!!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 14, 2012)

To me, light, as in high reps, are a lot harder and more 'painful' than doing heavy 3's or single reps. Not looking forward to those type of workouts at all.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2012)

hypers and reverse hypers are essential imo. and dont feel bad jd, im 19%


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats on your guys keeping DeSean. 

I'm just hoping Manning stays the f*** out of the afc west.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I never do hypers need to get into this


I rotate them in and out.... GMs are probably better



King Silverback said:


> Fantastic workouts... NICE "Light" presses too!!!


Thanks buddy



x~factor said:


> To me, light, as in high reps, are a lot harder and more 'painful' than doing heavy 3's or single reps. Not looking forward to those type of workouts at all.


Lactic acid build up sucks!



PreMier said:


> hypers and reverse hypers are essential imo. and dont feel bad jd, im 19%


I have never done reverse hypers.... I'm not complaining about my bf 



omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on your guys keeping DeSean.


Yeah I'm glad they finally signed him..... he can be a pain in the ass, but he is such a threat.  All you have to do is watch the highlights of the punt return against the Giants back in 2010 to see his explosive speed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2012)

*3/15/2012

Bench Press
*45 x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
120 x 12
120 x 12*

HS Incline Press (one are at a time)
*35R/55L X 12/12
55R/100L X 12/12
65R/125L X 15/12
75R/145L X 15/13
*
Push Ups*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 20

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 15
-100 x 13
-100 x 13

*Seated Pulley Rows*
70 x 15
100 x 12
140 x 12
*
DB Lying Tricep Ext*
15's x 15
20's x 15
25's x 15
25's x 15

*Rope Pushdowns*
30 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> To me, light, as in high reps, are a lot harder and more 'painful' than doing heavy 3's or single reps. Not looking forward to those type of workouts at all.



Especially on the legs, they absolutely suck. I was doing back squats for my primary exercise and used front squats as my assistance at 4x15. My wind at the end of the move was shot and I was sore as hell the next day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2012)

*3/16/2012

RC Stretches

Preacher Curl Machine
*50 x 20
85 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 13
100 x 12*

Wrist Curls
*40 x 20
40 x 20
40 x 20*

Reverse Wrist Curls
*40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15*

Ab Crunch Machine
*65 x 20
65 x 15
65 x 13*

LISS Cardio
*treadmill, 50 minutes

Yeah I know..... felt like getting a good pump


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2012)

what kind of stretches are you doing? for rc i mean


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2012)

PreMier said:


> what kind of stretches are you doing? for rc i mean


They were given to me by the PT. Hard to explain.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah I know..... felt like getting a good pump



You know me to well, have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 17, 2012)

*3/17/2012*

*Bench Press*
45 x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 15

*Seated DB Presses*
20's x 12
25's x 12
30's x 12

*Smith Machine Incline*
65 x 15
95 x 12
115 x 12

*Rear Delt Machine*
40 x 15
45 x 15
45 x 15

*Ab Crunch Machine*
50 x 20
65 x 20
65 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 18, 2012)

Back to 135 on the bench


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Back to 135 on the bench


Yeah, I just had to try it.  It's been 9 months since I tore the rotator cuff..... and it was in the same gym, and on the same bench.  When it happened I was warming up and had only done 1 rep with 135, then in the descent...... POP.  So this was a psychological thing, sort of like climbing back on the proverbial horse.  Felt very easy..... I do need to slow down a little.  I progressed very slowly at first, but in the last 4 weeks, I went from 95 lbs to 135 lbs on the bench.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 18, 2012)

*3/18/2012*

*Squats*
warm up
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 8
*
Hack Squat Machine*
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12
short RI, brutal burn

*Leg Extension*
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

*Standing Calf Raise*
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15

Short, sweet and effective


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yeah, I just had to try it.  It's been 9 months since I tore the rotator cuff..... and it was in the same gym, and on the same bench.  When it happened I was warming up and had only done 1 rep with 135, then in the descent...... POP.  So this was a psychological thing, sort of like climbing back on the proverbial horse.  Felt very easy..... I do need to slow down a little.  I progressed very slowly at first, but in the last 4 weeks, I went from 95 lbs to 135 lbs on the bench.



10 lbs a week is pretty good   At that rate you'll be benching 225 in just about two more months


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

Slayed the beast. 

Just be careful. 

Well that and slow down so you aren't benching more than me in the next month.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2012)

*3/19/2012*

*Liss Cardio*
Walked 60 minutes in park.  Beautiful day here in the Philly area


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish we had a park around our office, would be a nice getaway. So is it officially spring over there now?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2012)

i noticed there are 2 types of barbells at my gym. one has the rings(where i usually put my ring finger) several inches more towards the ends than the other. when i do the very wide grip it hurts my shoulders a lot, and ive been wondering wtf is wrong with me.  i dont know if your gripping too wide or not, but thought id share my experience


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I wish we had a park around our office, would be a nice getaway. So is it officially spring over there now?


Yep.  March 20 was the first day of spring


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i noticed there are 2 types of barbells at my gym. one has the rings(where i usually put my ring finger) several inches more towards the ends than the other. when i do the very wide grip it hurts my shoulders a lot, and ive been wondering wtf is wrong with me.  i dont know if your gripping too wide or not, but thought id share my experience


Thanks for the insight Jake.  But fortunately, my shoulders don't hurt.  I am 7-1/2 months post op, and the goal is to return to pressing with 'normal' weight in 12 months.  Any sooner is too fast, and some say 18 months is more like it.  I do get some joint noise when doing incline presses, but they are not painful at all.  My surgeon said this is just scar tissue rubbing against the tendon, and not to worry about it. But if I feel it, I stop (some days it doesn't do it).  Thankfully it is only that one movement.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2012)

*3/20/2012*

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 12
55 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 12
85 x 12

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
85 x 12
105 x 12
115 x 15
*
Seated Pulley Rows*
70 x 15
100 x 12
140 x 13
140 x 12
140 x 12

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-90 x 12
-90 x 12
-90 x 12

*Tricep Press Machine*
110 x 15
150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12

*JM Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10
85 x 10
Me likey.  The Tate video really helped.  I wasn't doing these correctly in the past


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2012)

Dave Tate is the cat's meow. Glad to see you doing them!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2012)

i like jm's they kick your ass


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

*3/21/2012*

*Deadlifts*
warm up
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
265 x 3
280 x 3
300 x 6

*Leg Press*
225 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 15
315 x 16

*Lat Pulldowns*
100 x 15
120 x 13
120 x 12

*Rear Delt Machine*
45 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

*Hyperextensions*
+35 x 15
+35 x 15
+35 x 15

*BB Curls*
45 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2012)

*3/22/2012*

RC stretches
Foam roller

*LISS Cardio*
40 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2012)

*3/23/2012

Bench Press
*bar x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 15
135 x 15
135 x 15

*Smith Incline Press*
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 15
*
Seated DB Press*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 15

*HS High Row*
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 12

*Tricep Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 24, 2012)

*3/24/2012*

*Squats*
warm up 
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 15

*Leg Extensions*
100 x 15
130 x 15
165 x 15

*Seated Leg Curls*
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

*Standing Calf Raises*
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great workouts. I also see you've been using the foam roller as well. I've become very fond of it.

Hope you have a great weekend and give Shelby an extra treat from me.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Squats*
> warm up
> 115 x 8
> 135 x 8
> ...



That must burn like a mofo!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 25, 2012)

I think I win the award for weakest member on this forum hands down! Even JD coming back from surgery smashes my numbers haha never mind


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Great workouts. I also see you've been using the foam roller as well. I've become very fond of it.
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend and give Shelby an extra treat from me.


I love that damn foam roller! My PT got me started on that as a loosening up protocall.  Just sent you a pic msg of Shelby.



x~factor said:


> That must burn like a mofo!


OMG.... YES!!  Goal is 20 reps.



davegmb said:


> I think I win the award for weakest member on  this forum hands down! Even JD coming back from surgery smashes my  numbers haha never mind


It's all relative my friend.  The weight used is a means to an end.  The weight is not important, the end result is.  I forget who said it, but a favorite gym quote of mine is "it's not how much you can bench press, it's how much you LOOK like you can bench press".


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 25, 2012)

*3/25/2012*
*
LISS Cardio*
Treadmill, 50 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> It's all relative my friend.  The weight used is a means to an end.  The weight is not important, the end result is.  I forget who said it, but a favorite gym quote of mine is "it's not how much you can bench press, it's how much you LOOK like you can bench press".



Another one is "Check your ego at the door"

oh yeah and I just made this one up: "Don't post on the forum when your hung over after a "hungover" workout" 


JD got the pic, Shelby looks great and happy but you might want to have a chat with her about the people she hangs out with. 

She'd be jealous though, my girl gets to ride in front.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> She'd be jealous though, my girl gets to ride in front.


I always have the seats folded down in my SUV, and she seems content to have the whole back to herself


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 26, 2012)

*3/26/2012*

*Seated Military Press*
warm up
65 x 12
85 x 12
95 x 12
105 x 15

*BB Incline Press*
warm up
85 x 12
95 x 12
105 x 12
115 x 15
115 x 15
115 x 15

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-90 x 12
-90 x 12
-90 x 12

*Tricep Presses*
150 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12
*
ss'ed with *

*Rope Pushdowns*
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I always have the seats folded down in my SUV, and she seems content to have the whole back to herself



Yeah Shelby wins. 

Killer MP's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Yeah Shelby wins.


They both do.... spoiled brats


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2012)

*3/27/2012*

Foam Roller
RC Stretches

*JM Presses*
warm up
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10

*DB Lying Tricep Extension*
20's x 15
25's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 14
*
DB Preacher Curls* (one arm at a time)
20 x 15/15
25 x 15/15
30 x 15/15
30 x 15/15

*Bicep Curl Machine*
50 x 15/15
70 x 15/15
90 x 12/12
*
Wrist Curls/Reverse Wrist Curls*
40 x 20/40 x 15
40 x 20/40 x 15
40 x 20/40 x 15

*HS Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2012)

*3/28/2012*

*Deadlifts*
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5
265 x 5

*Leg Press*
225 x 15
315 x 15
405 x 12
405 x 18

*Seated Leg Curls*
85 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

*Hyperextensions*
+35 x 15
+35 x 15
+35 x 15
*
Seated Calf Raises*
55 x 20
55 x 20
55 x 20


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Holy volume batman.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2012)

*3/29/2012

LISS Cardio*
treadmill, 45 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2012)

*3/30/2012*

*Bench Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 15
155 x 15

*HS Incline Press* (one arm at a time)
45R/80L X 10/10
55R/100L X 10/10
80L/135L X 10/12
*
Pec Deck Flye*
40 x 15
55 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15

*Stiff Arm Pushdowns*
40 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15
*
Rope Pushdowns*
30 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 13


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2012)

hey jd, is there are reason you did so many reps at 265?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 31, 2012)

Deadlifts on leg day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2012)

PreMier said:


> hey jd, is there are reason you did so many reps at 265?


Felt like doing a 5 x 5, instead of the typical ramp up type sets I usually do.  Kicked my ass.....



x~factor said:


> Deadlifts on leg day.


Yeah baby!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 31, 2012)

Benching looking good Jersey


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2012)

*4/1/2012*

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 13

*BB Incline Press*
65 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 15*
*Oh I love to incline press.... so to finally get to this point after surgery has me grinning ear to ear.  Although incline stresses the shoulder capsule more then flat bench, for me at this point it feels more comfortable. 

*Standing DB Press *(one arm at a time)
20R/25L X 10
25R/35L X 10
30R/45L X 12

*Lying DB Tricep Extensions*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 15
35's x 12
*
Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 13


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2012)

*4/2/2012

LISS Cardio
*45 minutes, treadmill


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2012)

*4/3/2012*

*HS Pulldown*
100 x 15
120 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 12

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

*Seated Pulley Row*
70 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12

*One Arm DB Rows*
50 x 15/15
75 x 12/12
75 x 12/12

*Hyperextensions*
+35 x 15
+35 x 15
+35 x 15

*Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15


----------



## davegmb (Apr 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *4/1/2012*
> 
> *Seated Military Press*
> bar x 10
> ...



Yeah the shoulder issue on db inclines isn't as bad for me as on bb inclines


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2012)

*4/4/2012*

*Squats*
bar x 10
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 10

*Leg Extensions*
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 18
85 x 17

*Seated Leg Curls*
85 x 20
85 x 18
85 x 18
85 x 17

*Seated Calf Raises*
55 x 20
55 x 20
55 x 18
55 x 18


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 5, 2012)

*4/5/2012*

*Bench Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 15
155 x 17

*HS Incline Press* (one arm at a time)
55R/100L X 12/12
75R*/125L X 12/12
85R*/145L X 12/9
Most weight since surgery, felt easy...

*Pec Dec Flye*
70 x 15
85 x 15
100 x 15

*Push Ups*
bw x 20
bw x 18
bw x 16

Short and sweet.  Shoulder felt a little uncomfortable during the flat bench....but afterwards, no pain or discomfort at all.  A great sign.  Tendon is still in healing mode.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2012)

*4/6/2012

LISS Cardio*
Treadmill, 40 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2012)

*4/7/2012

Seated Military Press
*bar x 45
65 x 12
95 x 12
105 x 12
115 x 10*
BB Incline Press
*bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12
150 x 12*

Standing DB Press* (one arm at a time)
25R/25L X 12/12
30R/35L X 12/12
30R/45LX 12/12
30R/55L X 12/10
*
Lying DB Extensions*
20's x 20
25'x x 20
30's x 20
35's x 17

*Tricep Pushdowns*
40 x 20
50 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 7, 2012)

Kick ass MP's.

Hope you have a great Easter


----------



## davegmb (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah can see the shoulder getting stronger


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 9, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Kick ass MP's.
> 
> Hope you have a great Easter





davegmb said:


> Yeah can see the shoulder getting stronger



Shoulder is getting stronger.  Still need to resist the temptation to progress too quickly.  Certain movements make me fully aware I am far from 100%, while others make me feel like I am ready 
Hoping both of you gents had a wonderful Easter!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 9, 2012)

*4/9/2012*

*BB Bent Over Rows*
warm up
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 12
-90 x 12
-90 x 12
I have been trying to add some mass, and succeeded.... Sure makes the pull ups harder!

*Seated Pulley Rows*
70 x 15
100 x 15
140 x 12
140 x 10

*Lat Pulldowns*
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

*Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15

*Preacher Curl Machine*
65 x 15
95 x 12
125 x 10
80 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like you are almost all healed up


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Assisted Pull Ups*
> -100 x 12
> -90 x 12
> -90 x 12
> I have been trying to add some mass, and succeeded.... Sure makes the pull ups harder!



Don't ya hate that. 

Your left and right side numbers are consistently coming together which is awesome. Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you are almost all healed up


Getting there.... still not to the point of going to failure on pressing movements.



omerta2010 said:


> Don't ya hate that.
> 
> Your left and right side numbers are consistently coming together which is awesome. Hope you had a great weekend.


Yeah..... right?! Gain mass, pull up goes down, LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

hahah yeah I try to remind myself that when all these other guys are getting BW pullups they are 50-60lbs less than when I do a BW pullup.  Doesn't make me feel better, but it does help me realize I'll definately be bigger once I can do them. 

For me using the bands has really made a difference vs the assisted pullup machine I'd been using for years. Might be something to try if your gym has them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2012)

*4/10/2012*

*Squat*
bar x 10
115 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 13
Just didn't have it today

*Leg Extensions*
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 18

*Seated Leg Curls*
100 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 18

*Calf Raises on Hack Squat Machine*
100 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 18
100 x 15


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

dunno, 205x13 isn't anything to sneeze at.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 12, 2012)

No bands.... would like to try!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 12, 2012)

*4/12/2012*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 15
150 x 15

*HS Incline *(one arm at a time)
65R/100L X 12/12
80R/125L X 12/12
100R/145L X 10/9

*Pec Deck Flyes*
70 x 15
85 x 15
100 x 15

*DB Lying Tricep Ext*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 12

*Pushdowns*
40 x 20
50 x 16
60 x 13
40 x 20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2012)

*4/13/2012*

*HS High Row*
80 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 12
160 x 10
160 x 10

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 17

*HS Low Row*
100 x 12
190 x 12
240 x 10
240 x 8

*DB Curls SS'ed w/Preacher Curl Machine*
20's x 15/65 x 15
25's x 12/65 x 15
25's x 10/65 x 12
20's x 13/65 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't have access to these hammer strength machines, you seem a big fan


----------



## x~factor (Apr 14, 2012)

Does the HS weigh anything empty? Do you add it to the count on your weight?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Don't have access to these hammer strength machines, you seem a big fan


Some yes, some no.  Their incline press is my favorite, and most of the back machines are good too.



x~factor said:


> Does the HS weigh anything empty? Do you add it to the count on your weight?


 Yeah, like 7-10 lbs.... I don't add anything to the weight count


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 15, 2012)

*4/15/2012*

*Smith Machine Seated Military Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12

*Standing One Arm DB Press*
20R/30L X 10/10
30R/40L X 10/10
35R/50L X 15/16

*Bent Over Flyes*
10's x 20
10's x 20
15's x 17

*Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15

*Stiff Arm Pushdowns*
25 x 20
30 x 20
30 x 18


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you noticed how many women have got training journals on here now? I remember when it was Jenny and night owl and then island girl came along but now they seem to out number the men!! Plus most of them can lift more then me haha. I see it in my gym too, lot more women lifting serious weights which is nice to see. Not believing the myth they will go huge and muscular overnight if they start lifting weights! If only it was that easy to get big.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2012)

I have noticed it here, but not in the gym.  My girlfriend started working out a few months ago, and is still doing well


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2012)

*4/17/2012*

*BB Bench Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
Did not like the way my shoulder felt.  Tendon is still healing, and did not feel good today.  So.... switched too

*BB Incline Press*
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12
165 x 12
Felt WAY more comfortable

*DB Flat Bench *(slight incline)
30's x 15
40's x 15
50's x 15*

Pec Deck Flye
*60 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 15


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Have you noticed how many women have got training journals on here now? I remember when it was Jenny and night owl and then island girl came along but now they seem to out number the men!! Plus most of them can lift more then me haha. I see it in my gym too, lot more women lifting serious weights which is nice to see. Not believing the myth they will go huge and muscular overnight if they start lifting weights! If only it was that easy to get big.




I think he may have left someone out of that list....

I haven't seen any of those women in my gym YET.... hopefully they will come, I'm tired of being the only one, dammit!  LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 18, 2012)

katt said:


> I think he may have left someone out of that list....
> 
> I haven't seen any of those women in my gym YET.... hopefully they will come, I'm tired of being the only one, dammit!  LOL



haha............Someone's on Katt's sh*t list!!!  LOL


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2012)

katt said:


> I think he may have left someone out of that list....
> 
> I haven't seen any of those women in my gym YET.... hopefully they will come, I'm tired of being the only one, dammit!  LOL



Oops I did sorry


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Oops I did sorry


I'm sure Katt will forgive you


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 18, 2012)

*4/18/2012*
*
Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 15
-100 x 15
-100 x 13

*Seated Pulley Rows*
70 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 13

*HS High Row*
100 x 10
140 x 10
180 x 10

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 12
120 x 10

*Alt DB Curls*
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10
*
Preacher Curl Machine*
65 x 15
95 x 13
125 x 8
110 x 10


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking good !


----------



## x~factor (Apr 20, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *4/17/2012*
> 
> *BB Bench Press*
> bar x 12
> ...



Don't you hate it when that shit happens?!?! Especially at the beginning of your workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2012)

*4/20/2012*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12

*One Arm DB Press*
15R/30L X 12/12
20R/40L X 12/12
25R/50L X 12/14

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 14

*Rear Delt Machine*
40 x 20
55 x 20
70 x 15

*DB Lying Tricep Ext*
20's x 20
25's x 20
30's x 17


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2012)

*4/21/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
3 mile walk in park


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2012)

Is the incline press easier on your shoulder?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2012)

*4/22/2012

Deadlifts
*bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
255 x 10
Haven't DL'ed in a couple of weeks.... easy does it

*HS Low Rows*
55R/55L X 10/10
100R/100L X 10/10
125R/125L X 15/16
*
Hyperextensions*
+35 x 12
+35 x 12
+35 x 12

*Lat Pulldowns
*70 x 20
100 x 20
100 x 17*

Preacher Curl Machine
*65 x 20
95 x 15
95 x 12

Cold, windy, rainy, dreary, and an absolutely wonderful day here in Philadelphia!  Flyers eliminate the odds on favorite (to win the 2012 Stanley Cup) Penguins in Game 6.  Crazy series, but Flyers dominated today when they had to.  Claude Giroux floored 'superstar' Sidney Crosby only 5 seconds into the game, then buried his sixth goal of the series 27 seconds later. That pretty much set the tone of the whole Flyer effort.  Congrats to my boys, awesome, awesome effort.  Now if only the Phillies could hit.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 22, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Is the incline press easier on your shoulder?


Actually, the incline is more stressful on the shoulder capsule, especially if you bring the bar all the way down and touch your chest.  For some reason right now, incline seems to be easier on my shoulder then flat bench.  I'm fine with that.  Incline has always been one of my favs


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I have noticed it here, but not in the gym. My girlfriend started working out a few months ago, and is still doing well



How has that been working out?  Get her hooked yet?



katt said:


> I haven't seen any of those women in my gym YET.... hopefully they will come, I'm tired of being the only one, dammit! LOL



Stop intimidating them with your 60lb DB Bench's. 



JerseyDevil said:


> Now if only the Phillies could hit.......


At least they aren't getting errors left and right and screwing themselves over like the Giants. We're finally scoring some runs with solid pitching and then we forget to play defense. 

I'm sure your bats will come back soon.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

*4/23/2012*
Elliptical machine
level 10, 25 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Actually, the incline is more stressful on the shoulder capsule, especially if you bring the bar all the way down and touch your chest.  For some reason right now, incline seems to be easier on my shoulder then flat bench.  I'm fine with that.  Incline has always been one of my favs



JD, have you tried different grips? I know when i had the shoulder issue a few months back, a closer grip really helped.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

cardio  looking strong JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> JD, have you tried different grips? I know when i had the shoulder issue a few months back, a closer grip really helped.


Oh yeah, for sure.  Part of the healing process, everything feels good EXCEPT for flat bench, even mils and DB presses...... Today is exactly 8 months post op...... I was told to take 12-18 months to get back to normal strength.... So I'm very happy with my progress!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 24, 2012)

*4/24/2012*

*BB Incline Press
*bar x 10
65 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 10*

DB Bench *(slight incline)
35's x 12
45's x 12
60's x 15

*Pec Deck Flye*
55 x 20
85 x 15
100 x 12
*
Diamond Push Ups*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 19

*Pushdowns*
50 x 20
60 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 13


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Diamond push ups hit the triceps like nothing else! Can see from your db bench your confidence is increasing


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks like you are about 80% recovered     What is the new goal?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Diamond push ups hit the triceps like nothing else! Can see from your db bench your confidence is increasing


Thanks Dave!  Actually I am more stoked about the last set of BB incline. Not ready to go to failure, but that was a challenge.



yellowmoomba said:


> Looks like you are about 80% recovered     What is the new goal?


Hmmm, goal number one is to be 100%.  Even after the rotator cuff tear, I was dieting and working hard. About a year ago I got leaner then I had ever been in years ( thanks Chris!) .... and while weaker, I liked it!  After the surgery and recovery I lost a lot of muscle, and gained fat. Recently I went on a mini bulk and gained a surprising amount of muscle (thank you muscle memory), but also 2.5" on the waist.  At this point I think I will maintain for a bit, then embark on an all out cut.  CKD diet with plenty of quality protein, low saturated fats, and veggies for fiber. So I guess the goal is to get lean and mean


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 25, 2012)

*4/25/2012*

*Squats*
bar x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
Easing into it squats again.... had some knee issues

*Leg Press*
stretch
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 17

*Leg Extensions*
95 x 20
105 x 18
105 x 17

*Lunges*
+50 x 10/10
+50 x 10/10
+50 x 10/10

*Seated Leg Curls*
95 x 20
105 x 18
105 x 17

*Seated Calf Raises*
60 x 20
60 x 18
60 x 17


----------



## davegmb (Apr 25, 2012)

18 reps at that weight on the leg press felt tough I bet


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2012)

Lean and Mean is good


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 26, 2012)

Let me know if you want to diet a bit differently.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 26, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Let me know if you want to diet a bit differently.


Hmmmm, you know how I responded to CKD... so I am all ears!


----------



## x~factor (Apr 26, 2012)

Solid leg workout!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2012)

how the legs feelin after all that volume?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Solid leg workout!





omerta2010 said:


> how the legs feelin after all that volume?


Thanks guys.  Legs are a little sore


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

Little sore? Your one lucky SOB I'm considering investing in a hooverround. 

Have a great weekend, and give shelby an extra treat from me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

*4/27/2012*

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 12
65 x 10
95 x 8
115 x 8
125 x 9
Slow reps

*HS Incline Press
*55R/80L X 12/12
65R/80L X 12/12
65R/80L X 12/12
80R/125L X 12/12
Shoulders still burning from the slow mils

*Standing One Arm DB Press*
20R/35L X 12/12
25R/45L X 12/12
35R/55L X 17/11

*Side Lateral Raise*
w/orange band x 10/10
w/orange band x 10/10
w/orange band x 10/10

*Rear Delt Machine
*55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 18*

Rotator Cuff Stretching
*Windmill 10 clockwise/10 counterclockwise
left and right shoulders


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Little sore? Your one lucky SOB I'm considering investing in a hooverround.
> 
> Have a great weekend, and give shelby an extra treat from me.


You too buddy!  I never get DOMs too bad.  Only when I haven't done something in a long time....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 28, 2012)

*4/28/2012*

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 17
-85 x 12
-70 x 9

*HS High Row*
80 x 15
100 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 14

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 14
*
HS Low Row* (one arm)
65 x 15/15
80 x 12/12
100 x 12/12

*Preacher Curl Machine SS'ed with Isolation Curls*
65 x 15/25 x 8/8
95 x 12/25 x 8/7
110 x 10/25 x 7/6


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2012)

Are the assisted pull ups due to shoulder issues, I know pull ups can be harsh on my shoulder some days?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 29, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Are the assisted pull ups due to shoulder issues, I know pull ups can be harsh on my shoulder some days?


Most definitely.  My repaired tendon isn't ready for all out pull ups or chins just yet.  I think I am close and could probably try it, but I am choosing to play it safe.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2012)

You still in touch with Jenny? What happened to her, I came off Facebook for a while due to getting my very own stalker haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

davegmb said:


> You still in touch with Jenny? What happened to her, I came off Facebook for a while due to getting my very own stalker haha


No, actually I am not.  Pretty sure she is still on FB.  I think O stays in touch with her.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2012)

*4/30/2012*

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 10

*DB Bench Press *(slight incline)
45's x 12
60's x 12
60's x 18

*Pec Deck Flye*
70 x 12
95 x 12
110 x 12

*Diamond Push Ups*
bw x 26
bw x 24

*Tricep Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 12
70 x 14


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2012)

*5/1/2012*

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-115 x 15
-100 x 15
-90 x 12
*
Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15

*HS High Row*
100 x 12
150 x 12
150 x 10

*Seated Pulley Row*
70 x 15
100 x 12
140 x 10
*
Preachers Curls*
45 x 12
65 x 12
75 x 10


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2012)

Training looks good!  Hows the shoulder doing?  

What else is new with you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Training looks good!  Hows the shoulder doing?
> 
> What else is new with you?


Hey Tracy!  Rotator cuff is still healing.  I am 8 months post op, shooting to be full strength in 12 months.  Sometimes I think I am doing a little too much, but for the most part I think I've done a good job easing back into it.  Bench is where I can really tell I am not 100%, shoulder feels weird.  Oddly enough, it feels comfortable doing military presses.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2012)

*5/3/2012*

Started to do squats.... knees said "no way".... it really sucks getting old.

*Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 10
500 x 12

*Leg Extensions*
100 x 10
160 x 10
205 x 10

*Leg Curls*
65 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 9

*Seated Calf Raise*
55 x 20
55 x 18
55 x 16
55 x 13

*LF Ab Machine*
65 x 20
65 x 17
65 x 15
65 x 11


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2012)

Bummer on "no squats" ..... At least you can Leg Press a ton of weight


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Bummer on "no squats" ..... At least you can Leg Press a ton of weight


Some days my knees feel fine.... other days they ache even when doing the bar.


----------



## x~factor (May 4, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Started to do squats.... knees said "no way".... it really sucks getting old.


At least you are old and smart enough to know when to listen to your body. If you were 15-20 years younger, you'd say, "fuck it" and proceed to damage your knee permanently.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2012)

*5/4/2012*

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 12
65 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 13

*HS Incline Press
*55R/55L X 12/12
65R/65L X 12/12
80R/100L X 12/12
100R*/150L X 15/15
*Most since surgery

*Seated DB Presses*
25's x 12
35's x 12
45's* x 15
*Looks so lame, but this is the most I have pressed with my right shoulder since surgery...... and it felt great. It's one thing to do BB, because I think the strong side helps to compensate.  With DB, each side is on it's own 

*Side Lateral Raise*
w/orange band x 12/12
w/orange band x 12/12
w/orange band x 12/12
I swear the constant tension with bands is way better then using DB's and using momentum, or even using cables. None of us use momentum right?  haha....... Bands eliminate that pretty much. 

*Rear Delt Machine
*55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 4, 2012)

x~factor said:


> At least you are old and smart enough to know when to listen to your body. If you were 15-20 years younger, you'd say, "fuck it" and proceed to damage your knee permanently.


You give me too much credit Ray!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2012)

JD, who gives a shit about the numbers and whether or not it looks lame. The fact of the matter is, IMPROVEMENT. Great job.


----------



## x~factor (May 5, 2012)

^agreed!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> JD, who gives a shit about the numbers and whether or not it looks lame. The fact of the matter is, IMPROVEMENT. Great job.





x~factor said:


> ^agreed!!!


Thanks guys


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 5, 2012)

*5/5/2012*

*Alt DB Curls*
20's x 15
25's x 12
30's x 10
35's x 10

*Preacher Curl*
45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 10

*Close Grip Bench Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12
First time trying these since surgery.  Felt shaky.....  Not sure if I am ready for these yet... but here 6 hours later no problems

*Lying DB Tri Extensions*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 15

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 6, 2012)

*5/6/2012

LISS Cardio*
Treadmill, 65 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (May 7, 2012)

Damn, 65 minutes would make frrrreak. Great job.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 7, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Damn, 65 minutes would make frrrreak. Great job.


I was only going to do 45 minutes, but I was watching the Sixers-Bulls game and watched it to the end, lol.


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was only going to do 45 minutes, but I was watching the Sixers-Bulls game and watched it to the end, lol.



Good distraction


----------



## juggernaut (May 8, 2012)

I'm like that with the Food Network, except that fat white haired ho who makes fatty shit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I'm like that with the Food Network, except that fat white haired ho who makes fatty shit.


Haven't watched in awhile, but the Food Network rocks.  Yeah, Paula Dean gets on my nerves.... I like the Neely's.... ya'll


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 8, 2012)

*5/8/2012*

*SLDL*
bar x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
Been a long time.... easy does it.  Felt great!

*Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 20

*Leg Extension*
100 x 10
135 x 10
175 x 10
205 x 12

*Lying Leg Curls*
65 x 12
80 x 12
95 x 10
110 x 9

*Seated Calf Raises*
55 x 20
55 x 19
55 x 17
55 x 17


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Haven't watched in awhile, but the Food Network rocks.  Yeah, Paula Dean gets on my nerves.... I like the Neely's.... ya'll



Cupcake Wars, Chopped, Worst Cook, anything with that doofus Alton Brown (feels like I'm watching Bill Nye the Science Guy), that chick with the boobs that has black hair and wears skimpy ass clothing, as well as Giada (even though she's short and her forehead can show a panoramic movie on it) and Unwrapped.
The Neelys are on the same annoyance level as Paula Dean.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2012)

Do you think you will revisit 5/3/1 again soon


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> The Neelys are on the same annoyance level as Paula Dean.


The wife annoys me, but I think he is cool..... knows how to eat!  I could do with a few less "ya'll"s though



davegmb said:


> Do you think you will revisit 5/3/1 again soon


I seriously doubt it.  I am no where near close to doing singles in bench or military, and not sure if I even want to.   Given the way my knees have felt lately, I can't see me doing that program with squats either.  5/3/1 is perfect for deadlifts though, so I will be using that scheme in the future for DLs


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2012)

*5/9/2012*

*Elliptical Machine*
25 minutes, level 10


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2012)

that you in the avi? man!


----------



## x~factor (May 9, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Leg Press*
> 225 x 10
> 315 x 10
> 405 x 20



Insane!


----------



## juggernaut (May 10, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> The wife annoys me, but I think he is cool..... knows how to eat!  I could do with a few less "ya'll"s though



watch yall mean??


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 10, 2012)

PreMier said:


> that you in the avi? man!



  Looking good Jersey!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2012)

PreMier said:


> that you in the avi? man!





yellowmoomba said:


> Looking good Jersey!!!


Yep, that's me.  That was taken exactly a year ago after a cut. I am not 'too' far from that now..... planning another cut soon. Recently bulked up some to regain lost muscle, and put on some fat in the process.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2012)

Looking good in here. I never get lost watching anything but sports when doin cardio.

Food network faces for me are. Diners drive inns and dives, chopped, and iron chef.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> watch yall mean??


At first I didn't know what you meant.  The Neely's!  He ends every sentence with "y'all"



yellowmoomba said:


> Looking good Jersey!!!


Thanks buddy..... the lighting made me look good 



omerta2010 said:


> Looking good in here. I never get lost watching anything but sports when doin cardio.


With me mostly sports, but movies, and sometimes the Food Channel.  The other day though, I was completely engrossed in the History Channel.... "Great Tank Battles" that detailed the 1992 Iraq War.  Our tanks just completely demolished the elite Iraqi guard tank squads..... amazing stuff.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 10, 2012)

*5/10/2012*

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 14

*HS Incline*
55R/55L X 12/12
65R/65L X 12/12
80R/100L X 12/12
100R/125L X 12/12

*Seated DB Press*
20's x 10
25's x 10
35's x 10
45's x 14

*Lying DB Extension*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 12
35's x 10

*Pushdowns*
40 x 20
50 x 15
50 x 15

*Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 15
55 x 15
70 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> With me mostly sports, but movies, and sometimes the Food Channel.  The other day though, I was completely engrossed in the History Channel.... "Great Tank Battles" that detailed the 1992 Iraq War.  Our tanks just completely demolished the elite Iraqi guard tank squads..... amazing stuff.



Yep military hardware stuff always hooks me as well, or discover stuff on weapons aka: Sons of Guns, and American Guns I watch every week even though they are trying to script in to much drama so I fast forward almost half the show. But the guns are awesome.

How's the pup doing?  I'm about to pick up my girl, she's been in boarding since Sunday but I've called a couple times and they say she's a "model" resident and having a great time with all the other dogs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> How's the pup doing?  I'm about to pick up my girl, she's been in boarding since Sunday but I've called a couple times and they say she's a "model" resident and having a great time with all the other dogs.


Bet you can't wait to get her!  Shelby is going to miss her dad as well, I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow for a few days.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2012)

yep she will. Are you going to see family?

Have a safe and relaxing trip.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> yep she will. Are you going to see family?
> 
> Have a safe and relaxing trip.


For sure.... seeing my Dad in Bradenton, FL.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

*5/12/2012*

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-115 x 15
-115 x 15
-115 x 15
-115 x 15

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 14

*HS High Row*
80 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 13

*HS Low Row* (one arm)
55 x 10/10
80 x 10/10
100 x 10/10
125 x 9/9

*Hammer Curls*
25's x 12
35's x 12
35's x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*
65 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 10
95 x 8


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

Taking a few days off.  Leaving for FL tomorrow at 5:30 am...... Going to walk on the beach a few miles each morning at dawn for some relaxing cardio...... then have an endless cup of coffee at "Cafe On the Beach", a favorite of mine. Later spend the day with my awesome Dad.... Then I return to start a new job with a good company.  I intend not to meet expectations, I intend to far exceed expectations!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2012)

Well sounds like a great break with some geat company before your new job. 

Congrats on the new job, and I'm sure you'll far exceed expectations.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Well sounds like a great break with some geat company before your new job.
> 
> Congrats on the new job, and I'm sure you'll far exceed expectations.


Thanks L.....I really appreciate that. 

So how did your GR girl react to you picking her up?


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Taking a few days off.  Leaving for FL tomorrow at 5:30 am...... Going to walk on the beach a few miles each morning at dawn for some relaxing cardio...... then have an endless cup of coffee at "Cafe On the Beach", a favorite of mine. Later spend the day with my awesome Dad.... Then I return to start a new job with a good company.  I intend not to meet expectations, I intend to far exceed expectations!



What are you going to be doing?


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2012)

have fun! id love to be down there closer to tampa


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> What are you going to be doing?


I will be an account rep for an international pharmaceutical packaging company.  Swiss owned, and they use SAP.... sound familiar C?  



PreMier said:


> have fun! id love to be down there closer to tampa


I love the gulf coast!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 16, 2012)

Great stuff man. Your killing it


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2012)

*5/16/2012*
*
BB Incline Press*
bar x 12
65 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12

*Floor Press*
115 x 10
135 x 10
115 x 20
*
Standing One Arm DB Press*
20R/30L X 10/10
25R/40L X 10/10
35R/50L X 10/10
40R/55L X 10/9

*Pec Deck*
55 x 15
70 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15

*Rope Pushdowns*
40 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Great stuff man. Your killing it


Please don't advertise in my journal........


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2012)

How's the shoulder now?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I will be an account rep for an international pharmaceutical packaging company. Swiss owned, and they use SAP.... sound familiar C?



SAP sucks. 

But congrats on finding what sounds like it's going to be a very intersting job.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How's the shoulder now?


Seems like I have hit a plateau regarding benching..... incline and machines seem to be okay, but flat bench just does not feel good..... So no flat bench, floor press maybe



omerta2010 said:


> SAP sucks.
> 
> But congrats on finding what sounds like it's going to be a very intersting job.


Dude, I used SAP for 7 years.... well aware of the beast 

Thanks on the job, I am totally excited about joining this company.  My location makes the rubber stoppers and aluminum crimps for vials containing injectable drugs like, well, uh, testosterone cypionate and enanthate, for the huge pharmaceutical companies, Pfizer being their largest customer.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2012)

*5/17/2012*

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-115 x 15
-115 x 15
-115 x 15
-115 x 15

*Lat Pulldowns
*70 x 15
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 10*

HS High Row
*80 x 12
120 x 12
160 x 12
180 x 10*

Seated Pulley Row
*70 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 12*

Preacher Curl Machine
*65 x 15
95 x 12
110 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2012)

Good luck with the new gig Jersey


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck with the new gig Jersey


Thanks man.... I have a great feeling


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 18, 2012)

*5/18/2012*

*Deadlifts*
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
255 x 10
Haven't done deads for 4 weeks or so, happy with this

*Leg Press*
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 21 
One more rep then last week

*Leg Extensions*
85 x 10
115 x 10
150 x 10
175 x 13
*
Seated Leg Curls*
70 x 15
100 x 12
115 x 12
115 x 12
I used to hate seated leg curls.... like them now.  Best used alternating with lying leg curls

*Hyperextensions*
+35 x 15
+35 x 15
+35 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2012)

Your legs are going to be sore tomorrow .....LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2012)

Have a great weekend.  and not sure if you start monday but if you do good luck.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2012)

hope the new job goes well! dont forget us too long


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Your legs are going to be sore tomorrow .....LOL


Yeppers!  They are



omerta2010 said:


> Have a great weekend.  and not sure if you start monday but if you do good luck.


Yes, start on Monday.  Ready to hit the ground running!



PreMier said:


> hope the new job goes well! dont forget us too long


You know how that goes.... going from all kinds of time on my hands to almost none..... I love it!  Back in the grind


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You know how that goes.... going from all kinds of time on my hands to almost none..... I love it!  Back in the grind



The grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks man.... I have a great feeling


Wow, was I wrong... I come in to start my new job.  Long story but they inform me the company is restructuring and they decided not to pursue this position!  I signed an offer letter a week ago, was starting today with an orientation, and they tell me that.  How fucking humiliating. Never been more disappointed. They said they only found this out this morning, yeah right.

The good news is I had an offer right after this one, and the position was still available. I called them and they gave me the gig.   Less money, benefits not as good..... but it's a job.  I will be working as a project estimator for a company that designs and builds industrial municipal water treatment facilities. Very close to home, and the hours are sweet!  Still disappointed the other position was 'snatched away' from me on the day I was supposed to start....


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 21, 2012)

This is a great journal. Tons of variety


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2012)

*5/21/2012*

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-115 x 10
-100 x 10
-85 x 8
-70 x 8
-55 x 8

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 12
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 8

*HS High Rows*
80 x 10
120 x 10
160 x 10
200 x 9

*Seated Pulley Rows*
70 x 10
100 x 10
140 x 13


----------



## omerta2010 (May 21, 2012)

Like you said at least you had another option on the table.

Sorry to hear they didn't at least call the day of. Have to admit corporate sucks we interviewed 6 accountants in a week and on that Friday were told corp pulled the plug. 

Good luck with the new one it sound challenging


----------



## x~factor (May 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Leg Press*
> 225 x 10
> 315 x 10
> *405 x 21 *
> One more rep then last week


The man has gone nuts!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Good luck with the new one it sound challenging


I love a challenge!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2012)

x~factor said:


> The man has gone nuts!!!


LOL....  I am nuts, but not because of that set, haha


----------



## omerta2010 (May 21, 2012)

I like to think it's because your a Phillies fan.


----------



## davegmb (May 22, 2012)

Sounds like a lucky escape to me JD


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I like to think it's because your a Phillies fan.


Watch it!   I'm nuts for being a Philadelphia fan in general....



davegmb said:


> Sounds like a lucky escape to me JD


You might be right about that Dave


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2012)

*5/22/2012*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine
Manual, level 9, 25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 23, 2012)

*5/23/2012*

*Rotator Cuff Stretch*

*Smith Machine Press (warm up)*
bar x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10

*Standing Military Press*
65 x 10
85 x 10
105 x 12
First time trying standing mil's since surgery

*BB Incline Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 12

*HS Shoulder Press*
40 x 12
70 x 12
90 x 12
120 x 15

*Face Pulls!
*40 x 12
60 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 12
Love these! But after surgery they were uncomfortable every time I tried them..... not today!*

Rear Delt Machine
*55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15


----------



## omerta2010 (May 23, 2012)

killer MP's


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

bastards.. oh well, i believe everything happens for a reason. so im sure this is for the better and i hope you enjoy your work


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> killer MP's


Don't know about that, but I was satisfied 



PreMier said:


> bastards.. oh well, i believe everything happens for a reason. so im sure this is for the better and i hope you enjoy your work


Yes, I believe that too Jake. The more I think about it, the more I think I was 'guided' to this other position, and I will be way happier in the long run.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow, was I wrong... I come in to start my new job.  Long story but they inform me the company is restructuring and they decided not to pursue this position!  I signed an offer letter a week ago, was starting today with an orientation, and they tell me that.  How fucking humiliating. Never been more disappointed. They said they only found this out this morning, yeah right.
> 
> The good news is I had an offer right after this one, and the position was still available. I called them and they gave me the gig.   Less money, benefits not as good..... but it's a job.  I will be working as a project estimator for a company that designs and builds industrial municipal water treatment facilities. Very close to home, and the hours are sweet!  Still disappointed the other position was 'snatched away' from me on the day I was supposed to start....



WOW!!!

Sorry to hear about that.............


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2012)

*5/24/2012*

*Rotator Cuff exercises* 15 minutes

*LISS Cardio*
50 minutes, treadmill, manual.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2012)

what kinda rotator word do you do? i do external rotations standing using a band, and i do both directions. External Rotation Exercise Guide and Video

i should prob do something else as well


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yes, I believe that too Jake. The more I think about it, the more I think I was 'guided' to this other position, and I will be way happier in the long run.



<--- another heavy believer of *everything happens for a reason.* I bet you WILL be happier there in the long run.


----------



## Curt James (May 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/24/2012*
> 
> *Rotator Cuff exercises* 15 minutes
> 
> ...



I should really make time for rotator work.  Nursing a tweaked shoulder now.



PreMier said:


> what kinda rotator word do you do? i do external rotations standing using a band, and i do both directions. External Rotation Exercise Guide and Video
> 
> i should prob do something else as well



Good video. I've normally used a cable to do both external and internal rotations as well as face pulls.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2012)

PreMier said:


> what kinda rotator word do you do? i do external rotations standing using a band, and i do both directions. External Rotation Exercise Guide and Video


Mine is going to be a little different since I am still rehabbing.  The exercises were given to me by my PT and do not have any names that I'm aware of.  I start out with a foam roller and roll back and forth from the small of my back to the top of the shoulders.  I start out neutral then turn to the left and roll, then to the right.  After that, I use a hard rubber ball and while standing against a wall, I place the ball between the wall and my scapula.  You move your body, sort of like a bear scratching his back against a tree, lol. This is to massage and loosen the area.

Next, I lay on the floor on my left side, right leg is bent at a 90 degree angle and placed on a foam roller to elevate it.  A rolled towel is placed under my head for support. I hold my arm straight out then rotate in a clockwise direction, like a windmill.... the goal is to get a nice stretch.  Do this 10 times clockwise, then 10 times counterclockwise.  The repeat for the other side.

Then I get on all fours, back flat.  Palms on floor comfortably on the floor.  Starting with the right arm you 'walk' with your fingers to get a good stretch.  Once there, and while keeping your head down, lift your arm straight up as far as you can and hold for a second.  Do 5 times on each side.

Using a resistance band, I hook one end about 6-8 inches off the floor, and while standing do basically side lateral raises.  3 sets of 10 on each side.

Lastly, I do the external and internal rotations mentioned above.  At home I use the bands while standing.  In the gym I lay on the floor and use very light dumbbells.  I think the bands are a little more effective since it is a constant tension.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Next, I lay on the floor on my left side, right leg is bent at a 90 degree angle and placed on a foam roller to elevate it.  A rolled towel is placed under my head for support. I hold my arm straight out then rotate in a clockwise direction, like a windmill.... the goal is to get a nice stretch.  Do this 10 times clockwise, then 10 times counterclockwise.  The repeat for the other side.
> 
> Using a resistance band, I hook one end about 6-8 inches off the floor, and while standing do basically side lateral raises.  3 sets of 10 on each side.


Actually, I found the initial handout he gave me.  The first one is called "Thoracic Rotations with Circumduction", and the second "Resisted Diagonal", lol


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

I think all the big words killed my last brain cell. 

Did you already get a 4 day weekend or haven't started at the new place yet?  

Great descriptions, I might have to try some of those just because sounds like it would be good for me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2012)

Yeah "circumduction" sounds, ahem, sort of weird....

Start on June 4th


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2012)

So a few more days of freedom. Then you'll join the rest of us slaves to the grind.

Any plans for the holiday?

 We're just going to hang out at home and relax. Things have been pretty crazy the last few weeks for us so a little down time is definately required.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2012)

*5/25/2012*

*Push Ups*
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 20
Narrow hand spacing

*Lying DB Tricep Ext
*20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 12

*Tricep Pushdowns
*40 x 15
50 x 15
60 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12*

Seated DB Curls (alternating)
*20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10
Slow, and controlled


Short and sweet, have a great holiday weekend people!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Any plans for the holiday?


Pretty much relax, and spend time with my GF's family on Sunday, and with her on Monday.


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *5/25/2012*
> 
> *Push Ups*
> bw x 10
> ...



Still a solid workout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2012)

*5/26/2012*

*Rotator Cuff Stretches & Exercises *
20 minutes

*LISS Cardio*
treadmill, 50 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 27, 2012)

*5/27/2012*

*Squats*
warm up
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 12
First squats in awhile.  Knees felt okay

*Leg Press*
185 x 12
275 x 12
365 x 12
405 x 23
Different leg press machine then I usually use.  Felt easier

*Leg Extensions*
105 x 12
155 x 12
190 x 15

*Standing Calf Raise*
105 x 15
105 x 15
120 x 15

Went to a picnic.  Thank God I am not cutting!  2 hot dogs w/buns, 2 cheeseburgers (no buns), sauerkraut and kielbasa, 3 deviled eggs, baked beans, salad w/russian dressing, raw broccoli/cauliflower/carrots w/veggie dip, potato salad, sweetened ice tea, M & M's, ice cream cake.... and later, some beer.....


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2012)

^I feel like I just gained 5 lbs instantly just reading it!!! lol


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2012)

damn, that shit looks amazing haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 28, 2012)

x~factor said:


> ^I feel like I just gained 5 lbs instantly just reading it!!! lol





PreMier said:


> damn, that shit looks amazing haha


My girlfriend's Mom always goes all out when family is coming over. Great cook, even better person.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 28, 2012)

*5/28/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
50 minutes, treadmill


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> My girlfriend's Mom always goes all out when family is coming over. Great cook, even better person.



Great to hear. Plus the BBQ sounded awesome.


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2012)

I now feel very hungry, BBQ sounds great


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2012)

*5/29/2012

BB Incline Press
*bar x 10
65 x 10
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12*

One Arm Standing DB Press 
*20R/30L X 10/10
25R/35L X 10/10
30R/45L X 10/10
40R/55L X 12/9*

Standing Military Press
*bar x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 13*

Lying DB Tricep Extension
*20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 12*

Tricep Pushdowns
*40 x 15
50 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 11


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 30, 2012)

Damn.........THAT was quite a feast!!!   haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 30, 2012)

*5/30/2012*

*Rotator Cuff Stretching and Strengthening Exercises*
20 minutes

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine
25 minutes, manual, level 9


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2012)

*5/31/2012

Assisted Pull Ups
*-115 x 12
-85 x 12
-55 x 10
-40 x 8*

Lat Pulldowns
*70 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 13*

HS High Row
*100 x 10
140 x 10
200 x 8, 15 sec pause, 200 x 3, 15 sec pause, 200 x 2*

Rear Delt Machine
*55 x 15
70 x 12
75 x 12*

Face Pulls
*60 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15*

Workout time 25 minutes

*Was in a hurry tonight!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2012)

*6/1/2012*

*Rotator Cuff Maintenance
*30 minutes
*
Elliptical Machine*
Level 10, 25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2012)

*6/2/2012

Squats
*warm up and stretch
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 10
Working my way back into squats.  Going deep and knees feeling good*

Leg Press
*225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 21*

Leg Extension
*85 x 10
130 x 10
175 x 10
205 x 11*

Lying Leg Curls
*65 x 10
95 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10*

Seated Calf Raises
*55 x 20
55 x 20
55 x 20


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2012)

hopefully the devils can take these next 2


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2012)

My squats still stink, huge 21 rep set on the leg press JD with 400 plus lbs impressive,


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey JD!!!   I love bbq's    That's the main reason we don't cut in the summer - too many good things to go to and do and eat!  Workouts look solid!    I really need to work on my squats, my form is horrid and I tend to push more with my right side on back squats, it's just weird..


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2012)

I've learned this as well, and after the show on Saturday, I'm enjoying the summer---reasonably.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad the squats aren't beating up your knee's so bad now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2012)

PreMier said:


> hopefully the devils can take these next 2


I live in NJ, my screen name is JerseyDevil, so ya think I'd be a Devils fan..... it's complicated unless you live in South Jersey.  I am a FLYERS fan, who the Devils beat and kudos to them.  The Devils are basically a New York team.  The Kings have several ex-Flyers (some call this team Flyers West).  So to sum it up, I don't who the hell to pull for!



davegmb said:


> My squats still stink, huge 21 rep set on the leg press JD with 400 plus lbs impressive,


Thanks Dave.  High squat numbers are so much more meaningful then leg press numbers.  I do feel they help gain some mass, but overall the leg press can't touch the barbell squat.



katt said:


> Hey JD!!!   I love bbq's    That's the main reason we don't cut in the summer - too many good things to go to and do and eat!  Workouts look solid!    I really need to work on my squats, my form is horrid and I tend to push more with my right side on back squats, it's just weird..


I hear you on that Katt!  Too much good food to eat in the summer!  As I am typing this I just heard Mister Softy go by!!!!  Anyway I tend to cut more early to late winter..... didn't do that this year, but I wasn't working out either.



juggernaut said:


> I've learned this as well, and after the show on Saturday, I'm enjoying the summer---reasonably.


You are going to kick some ass buddy.  And that chow down will be worth the wait!



omerta2010 said:


> Glad the squats aren't beating up your knee's so bad now.


Not yet


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 4, 2012)

*6/4/2012*

*RT Stretches*
10 minutes

*DB Bench*
25's x 12
30's x 12
35's x 12
40's x 12
45's x 12
Don't ask

*HS Decline*
100 x 12
120 x 12
150 x 12

*HS Incline* (one arm at a time)
55R/80L X 12/12
65R/100L X 12/12
80R/125L X 12/12
100R/145L X 12/10
*
Push Ups*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 20*

Pec Deck Flyes*
85 x 15
85 x 15
100 x 12

*Tricep Pushdowns*
30 x 20
50 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2012)

*6/5/2012

RT Exercises
*20 minutes

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine
Level 10, 25 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2012)

Elliptical rocks in getting me fried. Love the fact that I can sprint on it and not kill my knees


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Elliptical rocks in getting me fried. Love the fact that I can sprint on it and not kill my knees


Having been a runner a lifetime ago, and trying all the 'fad' machines since.... imo, the elliptical machine is a proven winner.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 6, 2012)

*6/6/2012

Assisted PullUps
*-115 x 12
-85 x 10
-55 x 8
-40 x 9*
bw x 5
*Last set, first true pullups since surgery 9 months ago*

HS Low Row
*100 x 12
190 x 12
240 x 10, 15 sec, 240 x 4, 15 sec, 240 x 3*

HS High Row
*80 x 12
120 x 12
140 x 12
200 x 8, 15 sec, 200 x 3, 15 sec, 200 x 2*

Lat Pulldown
*70 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10*

Face Pulls
*60 x 12
90 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12*

Preacher Curl Machine
*65 x 15
80 x 12
95 x 12
95 x 12


----------



## x~factor (Jun 7, 2012)

^That's a lot of pulling!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks good, I never liked the HS Low row machine. Always felt akward (sp?) 

How's the shoulder after all that overhead pulling?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2012)

x~factor said:


> ^That's a lot of pulling!


I need to work on my pull strength. Will start to do DLs again soon...... just what the doctor ordered



omerta2010 said:


> Looks good, I never liked the HS Low row machine. Always felt akward (sp?)
> How's the shoulder after all that overhead pulling?


Try it one arm at a time.  Feels more natural, with more ROM
Never a problem with assisted stuff.  That one simple set of true pullups had me pumped!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2012)

nice to see you recovering and getting back into the swing of things. ever used flex rx for your knees and joints?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2012)

PreMier said:


> nice to see you recovering and getting back into the swing of things. ever used flex rx for your knees and joints?


I tried it years ago for my elbow.  Couldn't tell any difference...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2012)

*6/7/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
Treadmill, 40 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2012)

*6/8/2012*

*One Arm Standing DB Press*
15R/25L X 10
25R/35L X 10
35R/45L X 10
45R/55L X 10

*DB Bench Press*
25's x 10
30's x 10
35's x 10
45's x 10
50's x 15

*Standing BB Military*
bar x 10
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 11
*
Lying DB Tricep Ext*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 15

*Tricep Press Machine
*130 x 15
130 x 15
130 x 13*

Diamond Pushups
*bw x 25

Finished the first week at my new job.  So far, I love it!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 10, 2012)

*6/9/2012*

45 minute walk in the park, in 87 degree heat.  Not bad, humidity was low


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 10, 2012)

*6/10/2012*

*Deadlifts*
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 5
215 x 5
245 x 12
Using the 5/3/1 template for deads, and in the future maybe squats.  Pushes are going to be more high rep, BB style.

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-115 x 12
-85 x 10
-55 x 10
bw x 5

*DB Rows*
60 x 15/15
60 x 15/15
60 x 15/15
*
Farmers Walk*
65 DB's for 40 seconds
65 DB's for 40 seconds
65 DB's for 40 seconds
Walk around the gym, DB in each hand
*
Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 15
55 x 15
55 x 15
*
Preacher Curl Machine*
95 x 12
95 x 10
95 x 8
Slow negatives


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 11, 2012)

*6/11/2012*

5 min on treadmill (warm up)
*Elliptical*
25 min, level 11


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2012)

well kings took it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2012)

PreMier said:


> well kings took it


Yes they did.  First number 8 seed to win the Cup....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2012)

*6/12/2012*

10 minutes bands warm up for RC

*DB Bench*
30's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10
55's x 12

*CG Bench*
warm up
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 12
155 x 15

*Push Ups*
bw x 20
bw x 20
bw x 20

*Tricep Press Machine*
90 x 15
130 x 15
150 x 15
170 x 13

*Tricep Pushdowns*
50 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

So I'm guessing your strength is about balanced out now.

 I know your not into NBA but these finals are probably going to be pretty good. Might have to give them a chance. I'm ready for football to get started again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> So I'm guessing your strength is about balanced out now.Who knows.......
> 
> I know your not into NBA but these finals are probably going to be pretty good. Might have to give them a chance. I'm ready for football to get started again.


I LOVE Ohio State.... lets go Buckeyes!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2012)

*6/13/2012

LISS Cardio*
treadmill, 45 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2012)

My brother in law got me into the NFL and I really enjoy it because it's like rugby a bit although it can be a bit stop start. He supports the Giants so I look for their results but love watching Brady for New England too.
The NBA and baseball however, I just don't get it!!! Then again I love cricket and I know you guys probably feel the same way about that too.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

wtf is cricket???


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> wtf is cricket???



Haha don't deny your love for it Jugg


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

My love for cricket is as deep as it is for plaintains. I know what it is, but I just dont get it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 14, 2012)

Many say cricket was the forerunner of American baseball, pretty much in the same way rugby was the forerunner of American football......

Why are we talking about an insect in my journal?  lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 14, 2012)

*6/14/2010*

*RC Band Work*
10 minutes
*
Pull Ups*
-115 x 12
-85 x 10
bw x 6
bw x 6
*
Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 10

*LF Seated Row*
65 x 12
105 x 10
135 x 10

*HS High Row*
100 x 12
140 x 12
180 x 10

*Face Pulls*
60 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15
100 x 15*

Preacher Curl Machine*
65 x 15
95 x 10
95 x 9
95 x 8


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2012)

pullups still feel good? you can do more than me lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 15, 2012)

PreMier said:


> pullups still feel good? you can do more than me lol


Just started bw pull ups again.  So far, so good.  Going to take it slowwwwwww. The assisted machine is a good warm up for sure


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 15, 2012)

*6/15/2012*

*Cardio*
25 minutes, elliptical machine
Manual, level 11


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 15, 2012)

Cardio? What's that?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2012)

^ LOL.... means good for your heart....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 16, 2012)

*6/16/2012*

*DB Bench*
warm up
30's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10
60's x 15

*CG Bench *
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 12
175 x 8

*Pec Deck*
70 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 15

*DB Lying Tricep Ext*
20's x 15
25's x 15
25's x 13

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 17, 2012)

*6/17/2012

Happy Father's Day everyone!!!!

RT exercises
*10 minutes*

Deadlifts
*warm up
210 x 3
240 x 3
275 x 8
5/3/1 template*

Assisted Pull Ups
*-115 x 12
-85 x 10
bw x 6
bw x 5*

DB Rows
*60 x 15/15
60 x 15/15
60 x 15/15

*Farmer's Walk (w/trapbar)*
205 x 35 seconds
205 x 35 seconds
205 x 40 seconds
(thanks YM.... I like!)

*Preacher Curls Machine*
65 x 15
75 x 12
95 x 10 
95 x 10


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice Farmers. A pain in the ass with the trap bar, but good work!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2012)

*6/18/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
treadmill, 45 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah gotta do this today^^ 
Low carb day too. Sucks.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 19, 2012)

Love to try a trap bar out for deadlifts, not seen one in a gym yet though


----------



## x~factor (Jun 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> *Farmer's Walk (w/trapbar)*
> 205 x 35 seconds
> 205 x 35 seconds
> 205 x 40 seconds
> (thanks YM.... I like!)



Do you actually walk with this or just hold on to the trap bar? I can't imagine having that much room in a gym that you can lug around that much weight and equipment and walk with it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Do you actually walk with this or just hold on to the trap bar? I can't imagine having that much room in a gym that you can lug around that much weight and equipment and walk with it.


Walk with it.  That was my concern as well.... but alas, it can be done. Since the trapbar is shorter, it's not as bad as you think.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2012)

*6/19/2012

RC Stretch and warm up
*10 minutes*

Seated DB Press
*warm up with 20's and 25's
35's x 10
45's x 10
50's x 12**
*Most I have pressed w/right shoulder since surgery

*Corner Press*
OB x 10/10
OB+25 X 10/10
OB+50 X 15/13
Haven't done these in at least a year. Heard they were good for rehab

*CG Bench*
95 x 10
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12

*Bench Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 15

*Rope Pushdowns
*30 x 15
40 x 12
40 x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the Corner Presses


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> I like the Corner Presses


I saw them recently in your journal and thought "Oh yeah, those are good for problem shoulders"


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Do you actually walk with this or just hold on to the trap bar? I can't imagine having that much room in a gym that you can lug around that much weight and equipment and walk with it.



It isnt that big; just takes about a 5' x 3' footprint. To walk with it isnt that challenging. Truly a compact bar.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2012)

*6/20/2012*

First day of Summer and it let us know it!  96 degree high today, calling for 99-101 tomorrow.  LOVE IT!

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine
Manual
Level 12, 25 minutes


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2012)

Screw that. My Jeep registered on the thermometer at 100 degrees, but it's humid as swamp azz. I'm so not ready for this. 




JerseyDevil said:


> *6/20/2012*
> 
> First day of Summer and it let us know it!  96 degree high today, calling for 99-101 tomorrow.  LOVE IT!
> 
> ...





Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea hot as hell in Florida. 90+ and hella humid


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2012)

I *WAY *prefer heat and humidity and long daylight hours in the summer, to 20 degree, bitter high winds, and short daylight hours in the winter .

.... but then I am the JerseyDevil!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 22, 2012)

*6/22/2012*

*RT Stretching*
10 minutes

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-115 x 12
-85 x 12
bw x 7
bw x 6

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
120 x 13

*HS High Row*
100 x 12
140 x 12
180 x 12

*HS Low Row (one arm at a time)
*100 x 10/10
100 x 10/10
100 x 10/10
100 x 10/10
*
Preacher Curl Mach*
70 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 10
100 x 8
Slow negs


----------



## davegmb (Jun 23, 2012)

Saw Springsteen in Manchester last night, great concert.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Saw Springsteen in Manchester last night, great concert.


I bet!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 24, 2012)

*6/24/2012*

*RC warm up*
10 minutes

*Deadlifts*
warm up
225 x 5
255 x 3
285 x 6
5/3/1 template, 5-3-1 workout

*Straight Arm Pushdown*
25 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15

*DB Rows*
60 x 15/15
60 x 15/15
60 x 20/20
Move up next week

*Farmer's Walk*
70's for 45 seconds
70's for 45 seconds
This gym didn't have a trapbar

*Preacher Curl Mach*
65 x 15
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

*Face Pulls*
60 x 15
90 x 15
100 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2012)

*6/25/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
treadmill, 40 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

Great deads.  

So how far do you get on the farmers walks in 45 seconds.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2012)

Deads are looking good!
The best hing I can offer to up the wieght with deads is to do high rep bent over dumbbell rows. I read an article a while back and was seriously surprised when I started back on deads with 531, that the weights I used were very easy.I account this the pulling power behind the DB rows.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Great deads.
> 
> So how far do you get on the farmers walks in 45 seconds.


Not sure.  One gym doesn't have a clock, so I count steps.  The other has a clock so I time rather then count steps.



juggernaut said:


> Deads are looking good!
> The best hing I can offer to up the wieght with deads is to do high rep bent over dumbbell rows. I read an article a while back and was seriously surprised when I started back on deads with 531, that the weights I used were very easy.I account this the pulling power behind the DB rows.


I have to admit, I've been doing a lot of machine rows, one arm DB rows, and seated rows...... but I haven't done much with BB or DB rows.  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2012)

*6/26/2012*
*
RC Warm Up*
10 minutes

*CG Bench Press*
warm up
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 10
175 x 10

*DB Bench Press*
35's x 10
50's x 10
65's x 15

*Push Ups*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 15
fast pace

*Bench Dips*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 15

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 13


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 26, 2012)

That's a LOT of reps!!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm all about reps when it comes to push days


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2012)

*6/27/2012*

*RC Warm Up*
10 minutes
*
Pull Ups*
-100 x 12
-70 x 12
bw x 7
bw x 7
Moving up. I have discovered the assisted chin/dip machine is a good warm up.
Still need to take it easy on my shoulder(s) before jumping in.

*DB Bentover Rows*
30's x 8
50's x 8
65's x 8
75's x 8
Jugger speaks, Jersey listens. Eased in and I really like the feel.

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 13

*Seated Pulley Rows*
70 x 12
100 x 12
140 x 12

*Incline DB Curls*
20's x 10
25's x 10
25's x 9
Slow negs

*Preacher Curl *
85 x 15


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2012)

JD why pulldowns and not chins? 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2012)

Doing pull ups and chins on the same day would be too much for my shoulder.  I look at the pull ups as the main movement on what I call my Pull day 2.  Deadlifts are my main movement on Pull day 1.  My thinking is to use the lat pulldowns, like Wendler adds 10-20 rep sets after the main movement.  Am I making sense?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2012)

*6/29/2012*

*RC Warm Up*
10 minutes

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10

*Seated DB Press*
25's x 10
35's x 10
45's x 15

*Bench Press*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 15 (Close grip)

*Lying DB Tri Extensions*
15's x 20
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 13

*Pushdowns*
40 x 20
50 x 20


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice, I'm amazed how fast your stength balanced out. Looks great.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks O.  Right shoulder still isn't 100%, and not sure if it ever will be.  But I am happy with my progress.  I try not to go to failure anymore, which kinda sucks.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2012)

*6/30/2012*

*Squats*
warm up
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 12

*Hack Squats*
45 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
Went deep with light weight.  Quads are sore  today!

*Leg Extensions*
105 x 12
105 x 12
105 x 12

*Leg Curls*
65 x 15
90 x 12
100 x 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
90 x 20
90 x 20
90 x 20


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2012)

*7/1/2012*

**Deload Day**

*Deadlifts*
warm up
135 x 8
200 x 5
215 x 5
230 x 5

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10

*DB Rows*
45 x 15/15
45 x 15/15
45 x 15/15

*DB Preacher Curls*
20 x 12/12
20 x 12/12
20 x 12/12

*Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 12
55 x 12
55 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks good hope the heat wasn't to bad over there this weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2012)

Heat and humidity was intense!  I ran Shelby about half the time I normally do, and only in the shade.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Heat and humidity was intense!  I ran Shelby about half the time I normally do, and only in the shade.



Why are you up soooooooooooo early ??


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2012)

Think of a hair dryer blowing in your face at the highest speed, with water in it...now amplify that by ten. That's how much it fucking sucks in Jersey.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 2, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Think of a hair dryer blowing in your face at the highest speed, with water in it...now amplify that by ten. That's how much it fucking sucks in Jersey.


No shit..... and add to that the thunderstorms.  In Atlantic County trees down all over the place.  200,000 without power, and some will not have restored until this Friday!

Hope Dave enjoys Jersey while he is here! 



yellowmoomba said:


> Why are you up soooooooooooo early ??


Cuz I start work at 7 am.  LOVE my hours. 7:00am-3:30pm.  Commute is only 12 minutes.  Gym is 5 miles away after work.  Home by 4:45 usually.... And I really like the job and my co-workers.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Cuz I start work at 7 am.  LOVE my hours. 7:00am-3:30pm.  Commute is only 12 minutes.  Gym is 5 miles away after work.  Home by 4:45 usually.... And I really like the job and my co-workers.



You lucky bastard   Happy for you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 3, 2012)

Dudes the water main broke on Friday...they were telling all townspeople to boil the water and not bathe in it until it was fixed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> You lucky bastard   Happy for you.


I AM lucky.... remember when that first job blew up in my face and I reluctantly took this one?  Turns out this was the better choice for sure.  Funny how things tend to work out for the best. I am not making the most money I have in the past..... but I am doing fairly decent playing the stock market volatility and making money that way as well 



juggernaut said:


> Dudes the water main broke on Friday...they were telling all townspeople to boil the water and not bathe in it until it was fixed.


Well that sucks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 3, 2012)

*7/3/2012*

*RC warm up*

*CG Bench Press*
warm up
95 x 10
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 10*
*Most weight for 10 since surgery.  Far cry from my PR, but I am progressing.

*DB Bench Press*
40's x 10
50's x 10
60's x 10
70's x 12

*Push Ups*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 20

*Rope Pushdowns*
30 x 15
30 x 15
30 x 15

*Straight Arm Pushdowns*
40 x 15
40 x 15
40 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2012)

*7/4/2012*

*Happy Birthday America!*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, level 12
25 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2012)

*7/5/2012*

*RC Warm Up*

*Deadlifts*
5/3/1 protocall
warm up
185 x 5
215 x 0 
245 x 5
275 x 8
I was supposed to do a set after 185, 215 x 5 but I forgot and loaded two more 45's. When I realized that I decided to go to my second work set instead 

*Pull Ups
*-100 x 12
-70 x 10
bw x 8
bw x 6*

DB Rows
*65 x 15/15
65 x 15/15
65 x 12/12*

Hyperextensions
*bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 15*

Preacher Curl Mach
*70 x 15
70 x 13
70 x 12
Simple workout really kicked my butt for some reason.  Total time was 42 minutes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Short and sweet, looks like a great workout. Sometimes the simple ones can hurt the most when your condensing the rest times. 

How does Shelby handle the fireworks, mine tried to hide under the couch.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 5, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> How does Shelby handle the fireworks, mine tried to hide under the couch.


She shakes and heavily pants whenever thunderstorms are in the area.  For some reason, while still spooked by fireworks, it's like she knows it's different.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2012)

I found this to be the best formula for my dog when either thunder and fireworks hit. She also climbs into me and asks what the fuck is going on while she shakes.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like you are progressing every week


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

She wasn't shaking this year but still scared, I might have to check those out Juggers, thanks for the tip.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 7, 2012)

*7/7/2012*

*RC Warm Up*
10 minutes

*Standing Military Press*
bar x 8
65 x 8
95 x 8
105 x 8
115 x 9

*Seated DB Press*
25's x 10
35's x 10
45's x 10
50's x 10

*CG Bench Press*
warm up
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 15

*Lying DB Tri Extensions*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 13

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
50 x 15
60 x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2012)

Forgot 7/6.  

LISS Cardio, 50 minutes

*7/8/2012

Squats
*warm up
135 x 8
160 x 5
185 x 5
210 x 8*

Leg Extensions
*100 x 15
130 x 15
130 x 15
130 x 15*

Leg Curls
*65 x 15
95 x 13
95 x 12
95 x 12*

Seated Calf Raise
*55 x 20
55 x 20
55 x 20
 55 x 18


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 10, 2012)

*7/9/2012*
Cardio
Elliptical machine, 20 minutes
level 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 10, 2012)

*7/10/2012

RC Warm Up

Pull Ups
*-85 x 10
-55 x 10
bw x 8
bw x 7

*DB Bentover Rows*
45's x 8
55's x 8
65's x 8
70's x 8
*
HS High Row*
80 x 12
140 x 12
180 x 8, 180 x 3, 180 x 2 (rest pause)
*
Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x 12

*One Arm Preacher Curls*
25 x 12/12
25 x 12/12
25 x 12/12
3 sec negatives


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

some good looking workouts, still enjoying the new job?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> some good looking workouts, still enjoying the new job?


I really do. Great place to work.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2012)

*7/11/2012*

*RC Warm Up*
*
CG Bench Press*
warm up
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
200 x 6

*DB Bench Press*
50's x 10
60's x 10
70's x 12

*HS Decline *
100 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15

*Tricep Press*
130 x 12
170 x 12
170 x 12


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 12, 2012)

Best of luck with the new job


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 13, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Best of luck with the new job


Thanks!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 13, 2012)

*7/12/2012*

*LISS Cardio*
Treadmill, 48 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey JD, New Jersey was fantastic, great country, had an amazing time. Saw the storm, caught about 30 minutes of it and didn't lose power so it was fine. In the main the weather was hot hot hot.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 13, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Hey JD, New Jersey was fantastic, great country, had an amazing time. Saw the storm, caught about 30 minutes of it and didn't lose power so it was fine. In the main the weather was hot hot hot.


Glad you enjoyed it!  I was thinking about you.  I thought to myself OMG he is here in a midst of a heat wave that even us Yanks find oppressive.  Now all of a sudden a humid 70's doesn't sound so bad does it?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 13, 2012)

*7/13/2012*

*RC Warm Up*

*Deadlifts
*5/3/1 template
warm up
185 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 5
275 x 10

*DB Rows*
75 x 15/15
75 x 15/15
75 x 13/12

*Seated Pulley Rows*
100 x 10
140 x 9
120 x 11

*Hyperextensions*
bw x 15
bw x 15
bw x 15

*Lat Pulldown*
100 x 22


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2012)

*7/14/2012*

*RC Warm Up*

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 8
wow.... haven't tried 135 for close to 15 months? I think the bar I was using was light, but still encouraging

*Seated DB Presses*
30's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10
55's x 10
*
CG Bench*
95 x 10
135 x 12
135 x 12
135 x 12

*DB Lying Tricep Ext*
25's x 12
25's x 12
25's x 12
25's x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2012)

*7/15/2012*

*Squats
5/3/1 template*
warm up
135 x 8
155 x 5
175 x 3
195 x 3
220 x 7
Deep and slow descents.  Focused on quality, not quantity

*Squats*
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 10
Still deep, but faster pace and 60 sec RI's

*Leg Extensions
*130 x 12
175 x 10
225 x 10

*Seated Leg Curls
*115 x 12
115 x 12
115 x 12*

Seated Calf Raise
*60 x 18
60 x 15
60 x 15

Going to be sore tomorrow for sure


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2012)

Getting some of the best workouts I have had since my rotator cuff surgery.... I also started a 'recomp' diet last Monday, basically CKD but with higher total calories.  Starting weight was 199.4 lbs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 16, 2012)

*7/16/2012*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, level 12, 25 minutes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Getting some of the best workouts I have had since my rotator cuff surgery.... I also started a 'recomp' diet last Monday, basically CKD but with higher total calories.  Starting weight was 199.4 lbs.



  Good luck with the recomp


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck with the recomp


Thanks buddy!

Wow, the online journals forum are sucking butt. Only FOUR posts since I posted last night.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 17, 2012)

*7/17/2012*

*RC Warm Up*

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-85 x 12
-55 x 10

*Pull Ups*
bw x 9
bw x 8

*Seated Pulley Rows*
100 x 15
120 x 12
140 x 10
160 x 8

*HS High Row*
110 x 12
150 x 10
150 x 10
150 x 10
*
Stiff Arm Pushdowns*
25 x 15
30 x 15
35 x 15

*Seated DB Curls*
20's x 15
25's x 12
25's x 12

*Preacher Curl Machine*
65 x 15
95 x 10
95 x 10

*Face Pulls*
55 x 15
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey your kickin butt and taking names. 

And good luck on the Recomp, I'm sure you'll respond well to it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Wow, the online journals forum are sucking butt. Only FOUR posts since I posted last night.....



It's summer time..............many people back off workouts in the summer or are enjoying the few summer months we have rather than posting     Speaking of that I just hit my 9 year mark of joining IM.   Looks like you joined around the same time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Speaking of that I just hit my 9 year mark of joining IM.   Looks like you joined around the same time.


Yep, next month will be my 9 year mark. I wonder if I'll still be on here 9 years from now?  Scary to think I'll be 65 then.....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2012)

*7/18/2012

RC Warm Up

CG Bench Press
*65 x 8
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6*

DB Bench Press
*55's x 10
65's x 10
75's x 10
*HS Decline*
100 x 15
120 x 15
150 x 15

*Lying DB Extensions*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 12

*Pushdowns*
40 x 15
60 x 12
60 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Yep, next month will be my 9 year mark. I wonder if I'll still be on here 9 years from now?  Scary to think I'll be 65 then.....



young'uns 

You'll be here, even when it's slow there is something about knowing there is the chance/possibility that people will hold you accountable and at the same time maybe just maybe learn from both the good and mistakes you do and make. 

Well that and we're all pretty damn cool.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2012)

^^^ Lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2012)

*7/19/2012*

*Cardio*
Elliptical machine, level 12
25 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll be here all week, tip your waitress's


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2012)

*7/21/2012

Deadlifts
5/3/1 Template
*warm up
185 x 5
225 x 3
255 x 3
290 x 8

*DB Rows*
80 x 15/15
80 x 15/15
80 x 15/15

*Seated Pulley Row*
120 x 10
120 x 10 
120 x 10
120 x 10

*Lat Pulldowns*
70 x 15
100 x 12
125 x 10
*
Hyperextensions*
+25 x 15
+25 x 15
+25 x 15

Hit golf balls for an hour


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice DB rows

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2012)

Golf ball hitting is not cardio

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Golf ball hitting is not cardio
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


It is the way I do it .   I go to a large field, hit 3 balls, then chase them down while carrying my bag.  Start with a pitching wedge and work my way up to the driver.  Guessing I walked at least 3 miles....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2012)

*7/22/2012*

*RC Warm Up*

*Seated Military Press*
bar x 10
65 x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 9

*Seated DB Press*
30's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10
60's x 8

*CG Bench Press*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 12

*DB Skullcrushers*
25's x 12
30's x 12
35's x 10

*Cardio*
Elliptical Machine, level 13
15 minutes

HIT GOLF BALLS FOR 45 MIN


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2012)

*7/23/2012*

*LISS Cardio
*Treadmill, 45 minutes


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 23, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> It is the way I do it .   I go to a large field, hit 3 balls, then chase them down while carrying my bag.  Start with a pitching wedge and work my way up to the driver.  Guessing I walked at least 3 miles....



Sounds a lot like how I play golf normally.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 23, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds a lot like how I play golf normally.



Exactly. I don't like driving ranges.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 24, 2012)

Golf is gay.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2012)

^^^^^ Boooooooooooooo


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2012)

*7/24/2012

RC Warm Up

Pull Ups
*-70 x 10
-40 x 10
bw x 9
bw x 8
bw x 8*

HS Lo Rows
*55 x 12/12
100 x 12/12
125 x 10/10
125 x 10/10*

HS High Row
*100 x 10
140 x 10
200 x 8, 3, 2 (rest pause)

*Chins*
-100 x 8
-85 x 8
bw x 5

*Seated DB Curls*
15's x 15
20's x 12
25's x 12
*
Preacher Curl Machine*
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

Numbers keep climbing. 

How's the recomp treating you?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Numbers keep climbing.
> 
> How's the recomp treating you?


Today marks exactly 11 months since surgery.  

Doing the same CKD diet I did before, but more calories. Actually gained 2 lbs, but my waist is smaller and I look slightly leaner.  So far, it is working.  Weight is 200 on the button


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 24, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Today marks exactly 11 months since surgery.
> 
> Doing the same CKD diet I did before, but more calories. Actually gained 2 lbs, but my waist is smaller and I look slightly leaner.  So far, it is working.  Weight is 200 on the button



Good luck with the diet     What's the goal?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good luck with the diet     What's the goal?


Gain muscle and lose fat.  I'm about 15% bf, so it would be nice to get to 10%-12%, getting cut is not a priority.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Gain muscle and lose fat.  I'm about 15% bf, so it would be nice to get to 10%-12%, getting cut is not a priority.



15 is pretty good; 10% would be GREAT


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2012)

Can see your deads getting up there. Isn't it a pain doing rows after deads though, my grip is trashed?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Can see your deads getting up there. Isn't it a pain doing rows after deads though, my grip is trashed?


I think that is what's really helping my grip.... I started using 55's.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 25, 2012)

*7/25/2012*

*RC Warm Up*

*CG Bench Press
*5/3/1 template
warm up
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 8*
*felt like I could have done 1 or 2 more.... don't want to go to failure just yet
*
DB Bench Press*
60's x 8
70's x 8
80's x 10
*
HS Decline*
100 x 15
120 x 15
150 x 15

*Incline DB Skullcrushers*
20's x 15
25's x 15
30's x 14

*Rope Pushdowns*
30 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 26, 2012)

Best of luck to you with your current weight/bodyfat loss goals.  You are putting in the work and results WILL follow!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Best of luck to you with your current weight/bodyfat loss goals.  You are putting in the work and results WILL follow!


Thanks.  Welcome to IM


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 26, 2012)

*7/26/2012*

*Cardio Day*
Elliptical machine, level 14, 15 minutes
Treadmill, 35 minutes, moderate pace


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 27, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Thanks. Welcome to IM



Thank you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 27, 2012)

*7/27/2012*

*Deadlifts*
5/3/1 template
135 x 8
185 x 5
240 x 5
275 x 3
305 x 6

*DB Rows*
80 x 15/15
80 x 15/15
80 x 15/15

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x 12

*Preacher Curl Machine* (one arm at a time)
40 x 12/12
50 x 10/10
50 x 10/10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice pull on the deads


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 29, 2012)

*7/29/2012

RC Warm Up

Seated Military Press
*warm up
95 x 5
105 x 5
125 x 5
140 x 10*

Seated DB Press
*35's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10
60's x 10*

Bench Press *(medium grip)
warm up
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 16
First time using a medium grip in a long time....
*
DB Skullcrusher's
*25's x 12
30's x 12
35's x 15
*
Rear Delt Raise
*15's x 15
20's x 12
20's x 12, 15's x 12 drop set


----------



## SVT03DAL (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting grouping of exercises/movements.  Handling some good weight...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice pull on the deads





SVT03DAL said:


> Interesting grouping of exercises/movements.  Handling some good weight...


Thanks guys


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice numbers, welcome back into the 3xx's on deads. 

So have you tried the MP's standing yet?  Just curious if you've noticed if there is much difference. I know seated hurts my back so I never mess with it, but am curious how the two compare.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2012)

*7/30/2012

RC Warm Up

Pull Ups
*-100 x 10
-70 x 10
bw x 10
bw x 9*

HS Lo Row *(one arm)
55 x 10/10
100 x 8/8
125 x 8/8
145 x 8/8

*CG Pulldowns*
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 8

*HS High Row*
120 x 10
160 x 8
200 x 8
220 x 6

*One Arm Preachers*
20 x 12/12
25 x 12/12
30 x 10/9
35 x 9/6

*Rear Delt Machine*
55 x 12
85 x 12
100 x 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> So have you tried the MP's standing yet?  Just curious if you've noticed if there is much difference. I know seated hurts my back so I never mess with it, but am curious how the two compare.


I have tried them in the past.  Standing is definitely harder since you have to balance the weight.  I still worry about my shoulder, and seated just feels more stable to me and I can focus more on the delts, while standing is more of a full body effort (which is a good thing!).

I do like one arm standing DB presses, and that was the basis of my rehab.  When I run out of progress with the seated DB, I will cycle those back in.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2012)

*7/31/2012*

*Squats*
warm up with bar
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
220 x 3
235 x 5

*Leg Extensions*
100 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10
130 x 10
Squeeze and hold momentarily at the top...ouch

*Lying Leg Curls*
65 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
55 x 20
55 x 15
55 x 13

*Face Pulls*
90 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12
100 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Squats, how are the knee's holding up. Mine have been acting up alot, it's weird because once they warm up I'm ok but they ache like hell before and a few hour after. Any idea's what I could swap out the leg ext's with?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 31, 2012)

Do you do your seated MP in the smith machine


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Mine have been acting up alot, it's weird because once they warm up I'm ok but they ache like hell before and a few hour after. Any idea's what I could swap out the leg ext's with?


Mine comes and goes.  I haven't squatted in 2 weeks because it flared up last time.  So far today it feels fine.

How about swapping leg ext with Bulgarian split squats?  Maybe those would feel more comfortable.


davegmb said:


> Do you do your seated MP in the smith machine


No.  It is a bench made specifically for military presses to the front and also behind the neck.  Of course I never do behind the neck presses...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 1, 2012)

*8/1/2012

Cardio*
Elliptical machine
level 13, 20 minutes


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2012)

*8/2/2012*

*RC Warm Up*

*CG Bench Press* (about 2 inches wider then I had been doing)
5/3/1 template (well sorta)
warm up
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 3
210 x 8

*DB Bench Press*
65's x 8
75's x 8
85's x 10

*DB Skullcrushers*
25's x 15
30's x 15
35's x 13

*Rope Pushdowns
*40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 12

Wanted to do HS Decline also, but 3 guys decided to set up camp and live there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 3, 2012)

*8/3/2012

Deload Week

Deadlifts
*135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5*

One Arm DB Rows
*65 x 15/15
65 x 15/15
65 x 15/15*

Seated Pulley Rows
*100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10*

HS High Row
*120 x 10
150 x 10
170 x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 12
85 x 10
100 x 10

Although deload week, still a good workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2012)

I've actually started to not hate deload week. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2012)

*8/5/2012

Shoulder Stretches and RC Warm Up

Seated Military Press
*5/3/1 template
warm up
95 x 5
115 x 3
135 x 3
150 x 8*

Seated DB Press
*45's x 10
55's x 10
65's x 8*

Bench Press (medium grip)
*95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 10
155 x 18*

DB Skullcrushers
*25's x 15
30's x 15
35's x 15*

Rear Delt Raises
*15's x 15
20's x 15
25's x 12
25's x 12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice MPs!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 6, 2012)

*8/6/2012

Assisted Pull Ups
*-85 x 10
-70 x 10
-55 x 10
-40 x 10
bw x 7*

HS Low Row
*65 x 10/10
110 x 10/10
135 x 8/8
155 x 8/8*

HS High Row
*120 x 12
160 x 10
200 x 10*

Rear Delt Machine
*55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x 12
100 x 12*

Face Pulls
*100 x 12
115 x 12
130 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 7, 2012)

*8/7/2012

LISS Cardio*
50 minutes, treadmill


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 8, 2012)

Keep up the good work Jersey!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Keep up the good work Jersey!


Thanks


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 8, 2012)

*8/8/2012*

*RC Warm Up*

*Bench Press *(medium grip)
5/3/1 template
warm up
65 x 8
95 x 8
135 x 5
155 x 5

175 x 3
200 x 3
225 x 6 - didn't go to failure, probably had 1, maybe 2 left
First time since tearing and then repairing my rotator cuff that I have used 225 on BP..... been about 1-1/2 years!

*DB Bench Press*
60's x 8
75's x 8
90's x 10

*HS Decline*
100 x 12
120 x 12
150 x 12
170 x 12

*DB Skullcrushers*
25's x 20
30's x 18
35's x 15


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2012)

*8/9/2012*

*Deadlifts*
5/3/1 template
bar x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 8

*DB Rows*
80 x 15/15
80 x 17/17

*Assisted Pull Ups*
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10
-100 x 10

*Rear Delt Machine*
70 x 12
85 x 12
100 x 13

*Alt DB Curls*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome deads  

have a great weekend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome deads
> 
> have a great weekend.


You too


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2012)

*8/11/2012

*Was supposed to be leg day. Left knee was feeling tender, so the plan was to use leg press as the primary..... ain't happening.  In disgust..... I abruptly changed to my Sunday plan. Good move, turned a dismal workout into a very good one.  
*
Seated Military Press
*bar x 8
65 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 6
135 x 6
155 x 8*

Seated DB Press
*45's x 10
55's x 10
65's x 8 (just missed 9)

*Bench Press (close/medium grip)
*bar x 10
95 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10*

DB Skullcrushers
*25's x 15
30's x 15
35's x 15*

Seated Rear Delt Raises
*15's x 15
20's x 15
20's x 13


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2012)

*8/12/2012*

*LISS Cardio *
35 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Aug 14, 2012)

How's the shoulder JD?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 15, 2012)

Strong numbers, Paul! Especially those Military Presses!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Was supposed to be leg day. Left knee was feeling tender, so the plan was to use leg press as the primary..... ain't happening.  In disgust..... I abruptly changed to my Sunday plan. Good move, turned a dismal workout into a very good one.



I love those little unexpected awesome workouts.  have a great weekend.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice job. I to have done the switches with some nice results (as well as unexpected). Whats wrong with the knee exactly?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2012)

Heya JD.  How's tricks?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2012)

Yo - where ya been?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 4, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Yo - where ya been?



Still hitting it hard..... just not logging my workouts.

Shoulder is doing great! Never thought I would get to 225 x 9 again, but I am there, and at 25 lbs less body weight.  Pull ups and chins are definitely new PRs.  

Job is good, life is great 

Was pulling big time for Blue the other nite..... the Tide was just too strong.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 5, 2012)

If you don't log them, they don't count,do they?

Congrats on the success!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 5, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Still hitting it hard..... just not logging my workouts.
> 
> Shoulder is doing great! Never thought I would get to 225 x 9 again, but I am there, and at 25 lbs less body weight.  Pull ups and chins are definitely new PRs.
> 
> ...



Good to hear things are going great.  Nice work dropping 25 lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2012)

Pylon said:


> If you don't log them, they don't count,do they?


Nah, that's calories that don't count 



yellowmoomba said:


> Good to hear things are going great.  Nice work dropping 25 lbs


Thanks C! I dropped the 25 lbs a year and a half ago, but that was the last time I was using 225 on bench.  I have pretty maintained 193-205 in bw since then.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay.... posting today's workout.  Looks easy, but it kicked my ass, very effective.....

*9/5/2012*

*RC Warm Up*

*5/3/1 Deadlift, Week 1*
bar x 8
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 10 
*
Chins*
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 8

*Rear Delt Machine*
85 x 12
115 x 12
130 x 10

*Preacher Curl Machine*
85 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 13
Didn't sit up straight. Leaned forward and brought forearms close to inline with my ears.  Squeezed at the top.  Killer pump....


----------



## davegmb (Sep 6, 2012)

Deads and chins together is always tough


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2012)

Good looking numbers.  Well done!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey ol friend!


----------



## x~factor (Sep 19, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Deads and chins together is always tough



Agreed! Good job, Paul!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice win yesterday against Nebraska  

Where ya been?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2012)

Mia?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 17, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice win yesterday against Nebraska


November 24th is shaping up to be a huge game partner 



juggernaut said:


> Mia?


Who is mia?

Workouts are going great.  In the gym almost everyday either weight training or cardio.  Honestly, just got tired of posting on IM. Plus the site has become a haven for ads, spam, and 'board reps'.  If a company screws you over, and you post your disapproval in their forum, the 'bro's' just delete the post.  Sorry, but that is bullshit.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2012)

btw....'who's mia' was a joke


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 18, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> November 24th is shaping up to be a huge game partner



    We'll see how the rest of the season goes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Jersey.......Whats up?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> Hey Jersey.......Whats up?


Your boys could spoil Ohio State's perfect record, and welcome Urban Meyer to the rivalry!  Should be a good game.  Is Denard Robinson going to play?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2012)

Are you not training JD?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Are you not training JD?


Hey Dave!!!  No, I'm training almost everyday.  Usually alternate weights and cardio, or two days weight, one day cardio.  Just not posting my workouts.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm becoming quite rubbish at posting my workouts too


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 25, 2012)

Meh... Thought I was the only one. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Your boys could spoil Ohio State's perfect record, and welcome Urban Meyer to the rivalry!  Should be a good game.  Is Denard Robinson going to play?



Nice win


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 23, 2013)

YO......Where ya been?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2013)

hi


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 20, 2013)

bump....Hey JD - you still lifting?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2013)

Of course..... more then ever.  Just not logging here anymore.  Dinged my 'good' rotator cuff 6 weeks ago, so needed to back off heavy chest and shoulders, but otherwise hitting everything else pretty hard.  How are thing's with you YM?  I see you are coming back as well.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 21, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Of course..... more then ever.  Just not logging here anymore.  Dinged my 'good' rotator cuff 6 weeks ago, so needed to back off heavy chest and shoulders, but otherwise hitting everything else pretty hard.  How are thing's with you YM?  I see you are coming back as well.



Good to hear you are still at it.  

I'm still working on my ROM from left wrist surgery.  NO barbells but back using DB's, weighted pullups, rows, trapbar deads, squats....the good stuff!   It's been 1 year since I injured it.  I figured 3-4 months (Max) and I would be back at it but....it hasn't been the case.   I'm lifting 3-4 days.     Everything else is good 

See ya around buddy


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2013)

YM what was the surgery for? I had carpal tunnel on both wrists done a year ago and it took six months to get back. Feeling great now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2013)

juggernaut said:


> YM what was the surgery for? I had carpal tunnel on both wrists done a year ago and it took six months to get back. Feeling great now.



ECU tendon got torn out of the grove.  Someone grabbed my wrist, twisted and pulled down.   1st surgery was 8/7/12 - repair;  Second surgery was 10/30/12 - reconstruction;  I'm going on 8 months post op now.............


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 31, 2013)

bump    What's up Jersey?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 31, 2013)

damn this is a log ass log.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2013)

yellowmoomba said:


> bump    What's up Jersey?


Just finishing up a summer cut.  Leaving for Bradenton tomorrow!  I will be eating with reckless abandon 



dieseljimmy said:


> damn this is a log ass log.


Yep!  Years in the making.  Haven't been posting lately though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 2, 2013)

Have fun in Bradenton   Make sure you get the fish and chips at The Rod and Reel 

Panoramio - Photo of Anna Maria Florida Rod Reel Pier


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2013)

Late update...... had a great time in Bradenton.  Early morning walk just after sunrise.  Very relaxing.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 11, 2013)

Man, that looks beautiful.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 11, 2013)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Man, that looks beautiful.


It truly was, and the weather was perfect.


----------

